# Enter at your own risk...(the norwich personal trainer thecrazycal)



## crazycal1

i`m a lazy,lazy, man ,but i thought i`d better write my own journal to stop me hijacking others after my last training cycle my weight peaked at 11 stone 2lb`s after stopping creatine it was 10 stone 12 and a 1/2 lb`s-i`ve changed from a split routine to a full body routine-which for various reasons allows me to squat/deadlift with a shrug bar,once every 4-5 days-1 in 4 if i recover ok which i appear to have.-it has been pointed out i could still squat (1in4)and split the rest of the body(which is appealing),but i`m nursing a pulled something or other in my armpit area and i can only cope with shrugs for my back at the mo(i usually do nothing, but chin 5x5,but as with the full body workout its making a refreshing change-besides i`m still gaining weight -slowly,but surely!as you may know i`m try a pathetic 8`ish week cycle of dbol at 15mg a day with weekends off-adding some 1ad for the last 4 weeks(****ing transdermals NOW i know )i only did 5mg a day week 1 , 10mg week 2,week 3 got to 15mg`s-by day 16 i had put on 4 and a 1/2 lb`s-so i dont know if such a low dose was a waste or not-i certainly felt it-taking 2 days off is fine-no difference-muscles still feel pumped(wonder how much i`ll piss away)-all the weight has gone on slowly and steadily-havent weighed myself for a week-its now day 23 or somethin-ive put on 3/4" on each thigh-nothing at all on my calves thou - bugger - i hate my calves-biggest fear is not eating enuff-cos inspite of me force feeding myself `im sure its never enuff-smokin s**t is bad for your appetite-cutting-now thats a holiday-laters


----------



## crazycal1

diet-same every day:

2 big mugs of real coffe,3shredded wheat,banana,1 pint skimmed(i cant stomach anything else)4 cans tuna +3 pints of skimmed, 2 apples(sometimes another banana)small bowl of muelsi type stuff,2 rounds pnut butter with soya bread+1 pint skimmed, 2 rounds of ham+1 pint.large bowl of brown rice with chilli(mince and loads of beans)and a can of rice pudding

too much milk,but i`m not working so no mrp`s.


----------



## crazycal1

20 rep squat/deads

single leg calf raise 3x10

incline bench press 2x10

military press 2x10

if i can chin 5x5/if not shrugs 3-4x10

grip training 1-2 a week-with 3x10 crunches

i have to stretch 2x a day most days and do some trigger point therapy as well-i have a worn vertebrae which has left my sacral muscles very stiff/siezed-stretching and trigger point have proved more effective than chiro`s and osteo`s-although i`d go to one straight away if my back is in real pain(which isnt often now)-i cant do any movements with impact at all-in fact i get more pain from leaning over the sink from washing up than working out-i wouldnt be surprised if i have to stop my cycle thru injury-my cardio is loads of walking-no point in having a dog if not-i dragged my name sake dog around the ring road (11.5 miles)when she was nearly 13(fit dog-**** cancer)walking is an under rated excellent fat burner-my problem is walking doesnt get my heart rate up high enuff-and if itry to run(which hurts my back)i`m shagged out after 100m of jogging-i do like 100m sprints thou-i`ve really got to get my back ok for swimming

-i know i`m not doing any direct arm work and its the first time i`m experimenting with it-when i`ve previously split my exercises i did 3 working sets-i`ve been rereading brawn and want to try proper abbreviated training-if i can add 30kg to my squat /deads by the end of the cycle i should put some size on-i have no idea/expectations of how much weight i`ll put on.btw at one point i weighed in at nine stone.


----------



## crazycal1

day 23 - weighed myself today-11 stone 5 and a 1/2 lb`s-on a really empty stomach-cant really beleive the weight is still going on -heaviest i`ve ever been -no fat so far-although my scales are abit shagged-when measuring body fat.(i think i`m now on day 26-i get easily confused-even though i`m writing it all down :lol: )

_________________


----------



## crazycal1

gonna have my own tribute to eddie to nite-when he kicked brocks ass-with a little assist from goldberg


----------



## crazycal1

relatively speaking all my injuries have cleared up-i`m starting my 1ad next workout(dribble)so i`m going to add a backdown set to my benches and do 1x10 shrugs now my 5x5 chins are back-fu**ing love chins-i wasnt suppose to retain water on 15mg a day,but i must have cos my muscles felt like they were on creatine that actually works-tolerance to dbol must be up cos my arms arent rubbing on my lats anymore(which was getting boring)looking leaner too-be interesting to weigh myself again -3 workouts(5lbx3)15lb`s past my last pb(think)and if i dont cock my back up i dont see why i cant keep going till end of cycle(its not really a cycle and i dont rely like the term for anything less than the real thing)-really want to home brew some test to go with my next 200 dbol :idea:


----------



## crazycal1

day 30:f*ckin`ell just weighed myself-11"7(always empty stomach-) :?: :shock: 8)


----------



## crazycal1

i dont usually weigh myself 2 days on the trot,but as i just had a dump the size of a great dane i thought i would-yesterday was an aberration(!?)11"5 and a 1/2 today -so thas only 6lb`s up-and what with my back returning to its usual f**ked up state-an excellent start to the day.done my grip training today-my hands are turning into steel claws(jke)


----------



## Guest

Do you deadlift with a belt? It makes it so much easier for your back to handle.

I was on a manual handling course yesterday, learnt a few things about looking after your back, yet im sat here slouched with my feet up like I couldnt care.


----------



## crazycal1

yeah -have to use a belt-i wouldnt if my back was ok though+i use a trap bar-i cant do squats or deads with a straight bar at all-i do do stiff legs,but they`re are not pain free which is why i dropped them for this cycle


----------



## crazycal1

today was a bit of a landmark for me - military pressed two 20kg plates-woohoo!started my 1ad today and tbh its a crap hit-strength was up abit,but still pretty gutted - ive been looking forward to it-no where near as nice the diandro 3 that i tried years ago(5ad maybe?)added a back down set to presses of 8 reps-quite liked that(if i hadnt had a slight injury i would have included from the start)supposed to work out yesterday,but when i realised it was a year to the day that my dog cali died i couldnt face it-least i didnt howl!appetites been shite for days - curse my love of pints of coffee.


----------



## Guest

Good progress Crazy. Don't forget to add some rotator cuff exercises to your routine, it will reduce the chance of future shoulder injuries.


----------



## crazycal1

you know what, ive been meaning to put that exercise in for a long time-your right its a very good exercise-i`d heard it was more important to do when you were doin body weight presses-not there as yet-i would be doin side bends as well,but ive tried to cut my routine right to the basics to concentrate on my 20 rep work-next new training cycle the l flye is in cheers dude :wink:


----------



## Guest

Here's a couple of exercises I'd recommend - http://familydoctor.org/265.xml


----------



## crazycal1

nice one.


----------



## crazycal1

dbol,1ad and an 1/8th a day,talk about fu**ing lethargic-bored :roll:my bf is up as ive discovered some back fat eeewwwwww!


----------



## crazycal1

http://www.geocities.com/easternhassassin/photopage_stars_5.html a pic of my back-btw before any of you f**kers take the piss about my pants-the pic was originally to see if i had hams or not - its only there for comparison-all my front photos came out s**t and i look smaller than this time last year-not sure where my 6lb`s have gone on  oh well


----------



## Guest

Nothing wrong with those lovely pants sweetie! :lol:

Bit brave wearing white though, could be nasty if you had a little stain there :wink:


----------



## crazycal1

i must admit ive noticed things like that since the grey hairs have started.


----------



## crazycal1

my appetite has been shite-missing a couple of hundred cals some days-11"7 and a 1/2lb`s-8lb`s up-just like many people i read something and think it wont apply to me-f**k i feel lethargic-its the most boring feeling imaginable-wouldnt have got 1 ad if i had realised-cannot wait for this little "cycle" to be over :wink:


----------



## Guest

redspy said:


> Here's a couple of exercises I'd recommend - http://familydoctor.org/265.xml


i can really recomend these as i did these after a very bad shoulder injury!!!they help me so much that i have no problem any more with my train when the doc said id not be train like i was any more :wink:


----------



## crazycal1

very seriously will be starting these next training cycle


----------



## crazycal1

stopped dbol-a weekish ago and have retained my 8lb`s of weight-put fat on as well-obviously,but as my scales are f**ked-no idea how much)still doing 1 ad,but at nite before i sleep-would never do that s**t again-really good sleep now though--doing 15mg`s of dbol a day was well worth it(stopped it cos i need my nuts back)and i`ll do it again-maybe increasing by 5mg`s at the end stages :wink:


----------



## totti

Nice progress m8


----------



## crazycal1

about a month ago a gorgeous american woman started emailing me-can you beleive it i`m now off to heathrow to pick her up-wish me luck chaps-woo-hoo!

oh yeah lost 3/4 lb--so i`m still up 7 1/4 lb`s-----end of training cycle-need my back for other things :lol:


----------



## crazycal1

btw did not need nolva for pct-----it seems! :twisted: (used clomid/6 oxo/transdermal trib as they were in the cupboard already)


----------



## totti

crazycal1 said:


> about a month ago a gorgeous american woman started emailing me-can you beleive it i`m now off to heathrow to pick her up-wish me luck chaps-woo-hoo!
> 
> oh yeah lost 3/4 lb--so i`m still up 7 1/4 lb`s-----end of training cycle-need my back for other things :lol:


Seems like Santa has brought u a late Xmas present :wink: :mrgreen:


----------



## crazycal1

finally got my cage yesterday-much excitement-only cost 70 in steel-its an inch too tall for my ceiling   -its gonna look lovely in my living room though :lol:


----------



## crazycal1

if walking is your preferred form of cardio-dont get a bully-fu**ing slow ass bitch-good shoulder workout from dragging her though-lol







bollox to walking she says


----------



## Mr Nice

Sounds like your doing well bro you workout rutine is good your diet is good apart from some days and your making quite good gains using a low dose cycle, keep up the good work bro.


----------



## Guest

crazycal1 said:


> if walking is your preferred form of cardio-dont get a bully-fu**ing slow ass bitch-good shoulder workout from dragging her though-lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bollox to walking she says


my bitch is exactly the same but you cant stop my male hes got tons of life running everywhere!!


----------



## crazycal1

split routine which i`m now starting:

A

20rep squats

single leg calf 3x15 +1x 20 with no weight

incline bench press 3x6+a back down set 0f 10

close grip incline bench3x6+ aback down set of 10

B

20rep squats

single leg calf 3x15 +1x 20 with no weight

lying l flye 1x10(rotator cuff s)

military press 3x5 +a back down set of 10]

chins 5x5(thats why theyre last and i do them quite slow)

bicep curls 1x8+reverse curls 1x6+regular curl1x6

i`ll probably add an exercise on workout a.

i do grip training 2x a week

i dont use heavy weights-i dont do a full range of motion on some exercises-the only exercise i really concentrate on is my squatting-i add 5lbs (at the mo)on each time i squat and 1lb a week on all other exercises-i finished my last training cycle on 20x125kg`s(squatting)took a few weeks off-have restarted my new cycle at 20x105-will work back up to my top weight over 3-4 weeks and carry on adding 5lbs aweek for as long as i can(or till my back gives up)i`ll happily drop arm exercises when the weights are hard and only squat once a week-hope thats useful dude


----------



## crazycal1

*IF YOUR NOT READY TO PIN YOURE NOT READY FOR STEROIDS*

i`m so sick of hearing this - if anything there are too many people who are too ready to pin that arent ready for steroids-

why is it then,that the top baseball players who have admitted using gear, were using a hand cream as a method of delivery?


----------



## Tom84

because pinning is easily the most effective delivery into your system thus the gains to risks ratio is greatly reduced.

I wholly agree with if anything there are too many people who are too ready to pin that arent ready for steroids though


----------



## kruz

great read mate keep up the good work!!!


----------



## crazycal1

stolen from carlos-stolen from iron trybe-nice one 8)

HOW TO SQUAT FOR HUGE ARMS

By Stuart McRobert

Adapted from his best-selling book BRAWN

To build muscle mass, you must increase strength. Its that simple. You will never get huge arms, a monstrous back, a thick chest, or massive legs without lifting heavy weights. I know that probably doesnt come as a revelation to anyone. But despite how obvious it seems, far too many people (and not just beginners) neglect power training and rarely make increasing the weights lifted in each successive workout a priority. You must get strong in the basic mass building exercises to bring about a significant increase in muscle size. One of the biggest mistakes typical bodybuilders make is when they implement specialization routines before they have the right to use them.

It constantly amazes me just how many neophytes (beginners), near neophytes, and other insufficiently developed bodybuilders plunge into single-body part specialization programs in the desperate attempt to build big arms. I dont fault them for wanting big arms, but their approach to getting them is flawed. For the typical bodybuilder who is miles away from squatting 1 times their bodyweight for 20 reps (if you weigh 180 lbs., that means 20 reps with 270 lbs.), an arm specialization program is utterly inappropriate and useless.

The strength and development needed to squat well over 1 times bodyweight for 20 reps will build bigger arms faster then focusing on biceps and triceps training with isolation exercises. Even though squats are primarily a leg exercise, they stress and stimulate the entire body. But more importantly, if you are able to handle heavy weights in the squat, it logically follows that the rest of your body will undoubtedly be proportionally developed. Its a rare case that you would be able to squat 1 times your bodyweight and not have a substantial amount of upper body muscle mass.

This is not to say that you dont need to train arms, and squats alone will cause massive upper body growth. You will still work every body part, but you must focus on squats, deadlifts, and rowsthe exercises that develop the legs, hips, and back. Once you master the power movements and are able to handle impressive poundages on those lifts, the strength and muscle you gain will translate into greater weights used in arm, shoulder and chest exercises.

In every gym Ive ever visited or trained in, there were countless teenage boys blasting away on routines, dominated by arm exercises, in the attempt to build arms like their idols. In the 70s, they wanted arms like Arnold Schwarzenegger, in the 80s Robby Robinson was a favorite and currently Mr. Olympia, Ronnie Coleman, has set the standard everyone wants to achieve. Unfortunately the 3 aforementioned men as well as most other top bodybuilders have arm development far beyond the reach of the average (or even above average) weight trainer. But arm size can be increased. However, not in the way young trainers, with physiques that dont even have the faintest resemblance to those of bodybuilders are attempting to make progress. Thin arms, connected to narrow shoulders, fixed to shallow chest, joined to frail backs and skinny legs, dont need body part specialization programs. Lets not have skewed priorities. Lets not try to put icing on the cake before the cake has been baked.

Priorities

Trying to stimulate a substantial increase in size in a single body part, without first having the main structures of the body in pretty impressive condition, is to have turned bodybuilding upside-down, inside-out and back to front.

The typical bodybuilder simply isnt going to get much meat on his arms, calves, shoulders, pectorals and neck unless he first builds a considerable amount of muscle around the thighs, hips and back. It simply isnt possiblefor the typical drug-free bodybuilder, that isto add much if any size to the small areas unless the big areas are already becoming substantial.

Theres a knock-on (additive) effect from the efforts to add substantial size to the thigh, hip and back structure (closely followed by upper body pushing structure-pecs and delts). The smaller muscle groups, like the biceps, and triceps will progress in size (so long as you dont totally neglect them) pretty much in proportion to the increase in size of the big areas. Its not a case of getting big and strong thighs, hips, back and upper-body pushing structure with everything else staying put. Far from it. As the thigh, hip, back and upper-body pushing structure grows, so does everything else. Work hard on squats and deadlifts, in addition to bench presses, overhead presses and some type of row or pulldown. Then you can add a little isolation workcurls, calf raises and neck work (but not all of this at every workout).

The Driver

The key point is that the engine that drives the gains in the small areas is the progress being made in the big areas. If you take it easy on the thigh and back you will, generally speaking, have trouble making gains in the other exercises, no matter how hard you work the latter.

All this isnt to say just do squats, deadlifts and upper back work, quite closely followed by some upper-body pressing work. While such a limited program will deliver good gains on these few exercises, with some knock-on effect throughout the body, its not a year after year program. Very abbreviated routines are great for getting gains moving, and for building a foundation for moderately expanded routines. They are fine to keep returning to on a regular basis. The other training isnt necessary all in the same workout but spread over the week. This will maintain balance throughout the body and capitalize upon the progress made in the thigh, hip and back structure.

Just remember that the thigh, hip and back structure comes first and is the driver (closely followed by the upper-body pushing structure) for the other exercises. These other exercises, though important in their own right, are passengers relative to the driving team.

Big Arms

To get big arms, get yourself on a basic program that focuses on the leg, hip and back structure without neglecting the arms themselves. As you improve your squatting ability, for reps and by say 100 pounds, your curling poundage should readily come up by 30 pounds or so if you work hard enough on your curls. This will add size to your biceps. While adding 100 pounds to your squat, you should be able to add 50-70 pounds to your bench press, for reps. This assumes youve put together a sound program and have worked hard on the bench. That will add size to your triceps.

If youre desperate to add a couple of inches to your upper arms youll need to add 30 pounds or more over your body, unless your arms are way behind the rest of you. Dont start thinking about 17 arms, or even 16 arms so long as your bodyweight is 130, 140, 150, 160, or even 170 pounds. Few people can get big arms without having a big body. Youre unlikely to be one of the exceptions.

15 sets of arm flexor exercises, and 15 sets of isolation tricep exerciseswith a few squats, deadlifts and bench presses thrown in as an afterthoughtwill give you a great pump and attack the arms from all angles. However, it wont make your arms grow much, if at all, unless youre already squatting and benching big poundages, or are drug-assisted or genetically gifted.

As your main structures come along in size and strength (thigh, hip and back structure, and the pressing structure), the directly involved smaller body parts are brought along in size too. How can you bench press or dip impressive poundages without adding a lot of size to your triceps? How can you deadlift the house and row big weights without having the arm flexorsnot to mention the shoulders and upper backto go with those lifts? How can you squat close to 2 times bodyweight, for plenty of reps, without having a lot of muscle all over your body?

The greater the development and strength of the main muscular structures of the body, the greater the size and strength potential of the small areas of the body. Think it through. Suppose you can only squat and deadlift with 200 pounds, and your arms measure about 13. Youre unlikely to add any more than half an inch or so on them, no matter how much arm specialization you put in.

However, put some real effort into the squat and deadlift, together with the bench press and a few other major basic movements. Build up the poundages by 50% or more, to the point where you can squat 300 pounds for over 10 reps, and pack on 30 pounds of muscle. Then, unless you have an unusual arm structure, you should be able to get your arms to around 16. If you want 17 arms, plan on having to squat more than a few reps with around 2 times bodyweight, and on adding many more pounds of muscle throughout your body (unless you have a better-than-average growth potential in your upper arms).

All of this arm development would have been achieved without a single concentration curl, without a single pushdown and without a single preacher curl. This lesson in priorities proves that the shortest distance between you and big arms is not a straight line to a curl bar."


----------



## Darren1466867925

crazycal1

Good post mate...i have heard it over the years, get doing heavy basics ie squat , deadlift & benchpress & the rest will follow.

Daz


----------



## crazycal1

it seems that transdermal application of hormone base powders will have an absorbtion of 60-70%(thats from k-man-) 8)


----------



## crazycal1

hmmmmmmm-

woke up in the middle of the nite to find out the dog had s**t the bed-luckily i didnt lay in it- :lol:


----------



## totti

:lol: crazy cal


----------



## crazycal1

right then ive spent the last month working back up to my maximum dead/squat poundage(i always do this after a training cycle)-which was 20 x125kg`s whilst on dbol-i`m currently not supplementing with anything at the mo-

dared to weigh myself this morning-11"4 and a 1/2 -which means i`ve hung onto 5lbs of the weight gained from dbol-i think all muscle cos i cut some fat off when my back screwed up-

now going to start increasing calories slowly-i cycle everything-with luck i`ll resume gaining weight- :wink:


----------



## FierceFrets

Thats a good read crazy. I love the Big Three exercises! If I could do nothing else I would do them (and pulldowns - gotta love em...)

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## Darren1466867925

what was your top weight while on the cycle ?

The pics i have seen of you are impressive mate

Daz


----------



## crazycal1

if you mean my maximum bodyweight-11"8-

equalled my pb,but i think i may have to drop the increments to 1kg a week :idea:


----------



## nick500

wow, your crazy light cal for your physique.... from photos i'd say 13 stone minimum

Nick


----------



## crazycal1

i`ll post a pic of my legs when i can afford some batteries for my camera-

i`m not top heavy or anything-calves arent good-but not terrible-14"and a 1/4 and my thighs are 23"-but i can only pinch about an 1/8" of fat-i`m fairly proportionate thru out


----------



## crazycal1

used my cage for the first time yesterday-it works-lol-i always thought the fear of crushing myself with the bar gave me extra strength on the last rep-it wasnt - the thought of it was putting me off-now i cant kill myself, the last rep was easier-tried some 20 rep rest pause bench pressing also-liked that! 8)


----------



## Guest

good stuff cal,,id of thought that not havein the cage would make u work harder too !! just shows how wrong we can be don't it,


----------



## crazycal1

hmmm -i did some 20 rep rest/pause benching during my last workout and i`m still sore-

i`m going to take an extra day off from now on so i`m training approximately 3 x every 2 weeks-monday-friday-wednesday-

primarily because i want to try to keep dead/squatting as often as possible while keeping the increments at 5lb`s a session-

when this is no longer possible i`ll drop back to dead/squatting once a week and then maybe decrease the increments-

i do realise essentially that i`m squatting 2 a week which could lead to overtraining(this is cos i cant do deads or squats as separate exercises with a barbell-everythings done around my back)

in fact if i`m going to continue 20 rep benchin i need to change my chest training set format as well(less sets)-


----------



## crazycal1

well taking an extra day off was a good thing-todays dead./squats at 127.5kg felt lighter than the last workout at 125kg 8)


----------



## crazycal1

130kg x 20 no probs 8)


----------



## crazycal1

20x132.kg`s-felt fu**ing heavy-2kg increment next time-couple of weeks away from 300lb`s and then i`ll be close to 2x my body weight-roll on 20x400lb`s :roll:


----------



## FierceFrets

Going good mate - I always check this journal. :wink:

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## crazycal1

cheers frets-nice to know someone does- :lol:

right i`m gonna cut my, ahem cardio down about cos my legs are always feeling heavy-

ive also managed to introduce another can of tuna and a pint of skimmed and a can of rice pud-so that should let me continue dead/squatting 2x a week for a little longer :idea:


----------



## crazycal1

heres some old pics of cena and the animal(for no particular reason)


----------



## FierceFrets

Who the hell is that Kahn fella - he's a freakin beast!

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## crazycal1

thas batista-at allegeadly 375lb`s


----------



## Darren1466867925

Kahn looks one big mother f*cker


----------



## FAT BOY

I Prefer Batista when he is in shape,

senna is always awsome 8)


----------



## crazycal1

i managed to download a copy of beyond brawn-i cant seem to paste it as a link so if anyone wants a FREE copy PM me 8)


----------



## Andy1981iron

I will Cal...thanks!

Nice progress...well done.


----------



## Guest

u r the man cal cheers bud


----------



## crazycal1

pmsl :wink:


----------



## crazycal1

for those of you who dont know what a trap bar is --

excellent piece of kit if you have back or knee problems!


----------



## crazycal1

tom mate-books have words in `em-comics have pictures-lmao :wink:


----------



## crazycal1

oh well instead of dropping the weight increase i dropped some dbol instead-thought i`d give it a go instead of coffee and aspirin-worked well enuff-got my 20 x 135kg`s(60kg`s each side-heh heh)-

ive been doing calves 2x week which was kinda silly when trying to specialize on my 20 rep work-so they`re dropped for a while-

i`d like to add some pullovers-cos theyre far less demanding(for me)than 6 sets of single leg calf raises-i`ll add calves again the next time i back cycle my weights-

next workout should hit 300lbs-lots of mile stones at the mo-nice! :roll:


----------



## crazycal1

it seems (in these past 2 months)i have put a quarter of inch on my calves and my ankle girth as well-

now 14.5" and 9 and an 1/8" respectivley-

its the first time i have discovered something that works for lower legs-

as carlito would say-now thas 8)


----------



## FierceFrets

When you gonna stick up some recent pics cal?

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## crazycal1

my avatar is only 6 weeks old :lol:


----------



## FierceFrets

crazycal1 said:


> my avatar is only 6 weeks old :lol:


hehe :lol: Im just impatient :roll:

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## crazycal1

heh heh heh -not as impatient as me dude :wink:


----------



## crazycal1

anyone who saw the boxing last nite should now know why my target weight/goal at 5"9(ish :lol: )is 12 stone.

thats is assuming jeff lacy has thighs to match his upper body-

so maybe 13 stone max-shame about his calves tho.

just goes to show tho that strength has feck all to do with muscularity-

JOE CALZAGHE - *OH HELL YEEEEEAH!*


----------



## FAT BOY

would you sooner be strong as fuk and small or fat

or weak and look the buisness?

just a question m8


----------



## Tom84

Lacy was the far stronger man strength has a lot to do with muscularity. He was too slow and out boxed which is why he lost he would certainly with in tests of strength.


----------



## crazycal1

maybe i was getting abit excited in my post -lol-but i will try to explain what i meant-

i want to be the size of lacy but with strength too-i think calzaghe was way stronger than lacy-who bullied who?

muscularity doesnt always lead to strength (ask andy)-

what i was trying to say was although joes physique aint all that his strength was greater-probably cos its a more natural weight for him-

i want to hit 12ish stone maintain it -and then keep getting stronger at that weight-

i wanna look like that old geezer at 65 on that other thread-but more good looking-

:roll: heh heh heh


----------



## crazycal1

there you go my 23" bad boys-lmao


----------



## Darren1466867925

crazycal1 said:


> i wanna look like that old geezer at 65 on that other thread-but more good looking- :roll: heh heh heh


You mean good old Clarence Bass, i think your defo going in the write direction mate....your upper body is looking ripped in your pics

Daz


----------



## crazycal1

todays the day for my 300lbx20reps -

for me thats a s**t ya pants scary sort of weight!


----------



## Guest

you go girl !!!


----------



## crazycal1

HELL YEAH - 300x20 - i`m gonna rip its nipples off!!! :twisted:


----------



## Guest

pmsl kool man,,and lou says do u need a hand shavein them there legs :lol:


----------



## FierceFrets

I love the stack of plates either side lol :lol: Your a serious dude cal! :wink:

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## crazycal1

137.5kg`s x 20 actually equals 302.5lb`s so i actually hit my magic no. last session-what a t**t! :roll:

i get easily confused at my age :wink:

yeah frets ive only got enuff weights for 3 more lifts then i got to find some cash for a pair of 20`s.

dq tell lou that she can help me shave whatever she wants

:twisted: :wink:

just for you frets a new piccy for ya wall :twisted:










well its a larf aint it! :wink:


----------



## Andy1981iron

Mr Ripped lookin great, Clarence Bass watch your back a new old man in town!


----------



## TheGuvnor1466867923

i take it u stand up when takin a shite then bud :shock:


----------



## Guest

TheGuvnor said:


> i take it u stand up when takin a shite then bud :shock:


pmsl

good goin cal :wink:


----------



## crazycal1

oh yes-that was a partcularly troublesome tortoise head i was dealing with :twisted:


----------



## Tom84

TheGuvnor said:


> i take it u stand up when takin a shite then bud :shock:


LMAO that was awesome


----------



## crazycal1

i knew i could make ya laugh yg


----------



## FierceFrets

Awsome 8)

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## nick500

v v funny pic 

looking ripped as usual !!


----------



## crazycal1

20x140kg


----------



## crazycal1

since i got my cage sorted ive been experimenting with rest pause benching for 20 reps (after my work sets)-

f**k i ache!


----------



## Andy1981iron

Stop moaning about all your aches and pains


----------



## crazycal1

hey andy!

you should check out casanovas pics-he`s in his undies-

right up your alleyway!

maybe you should offer him some cheese! :twisted: :wink:

(once you reach old git status-moaning and whinging is obligatory :wink: )


----------



## FAT BOY

CAL

did you just stub your toe on one pf them plates you left lying around your lounge <as you do> :lol: :lol:


----------



## crazycal1

ho ho ho :wink:

no mate cos i`m a sad ****er who lives on his own ive turned my flat into a gym-cos i can!

heh heh heh


----------



## crazycal1

20x142.5kg


----------



## crazycal1

training cage can be made for £70 if you can weld.(based on the plans in beyond brawn)










oh and there my lovely trap bar :twisted:


----------



## FAT BOY

theres that book again 8) :lol:


----------



## crazycal1

20x145kg`s :lol:

well pleased with that 8)


----------



## Poom

squat ?


----------



## crazycal1

why dont ya try reading my journal and you`ll know-

fierce frets says its a good read :wink: (top man there) :lol:

:twisted:


----------



## FierceFrets

crazycal1 said:


> why dont ya try reading my journal and you`ll know-
> 
> fierce frets says its a good read :wink: (top man there) :lol:
> 
> :twisted:


Ahh cal, I love you too :lol:

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## crazycal1

:lol:


----------



## crazycal1

looks like i `ll be trying some transdermal EQ sooner than i thought 8)

400lbs here i come


----------



## Tom84

Why bother with transdermals the effectiveness of delivery can only be around 30%. You can't be more afraid of needles than I was just suck it up. I've been sick at the thought of having a needle before you'll be fine.


----------



## crazycal1

at the risk of being unpopular-imo anyone who`s capable of abusing recreational drugs is likely to do the same with steroids.(i could skin up for england)

+ with orals being so toxic to ya liver-there no chance of me dropping them like smarties.

an F1 car doesnt last very long-an old VW beetle will last for ever-somewhere in the middle will do for me- 8)

as i have mentioned absorbtion is actually estimated to around 70%(this was by k man who has excellent online rep(and a done drug list like an encyclopedia :lol: )

(as it goes i have no problem stabbing myself with a needle-its the aspirating and final push that makes me feel sick as dog compounded by my hatred of recreational needle use(words chosen carefully)

i will not be doing drugs via a needle-its a lifestyle choice!

the only needles piercing my skin will be from a needle gun.

GIMME SOME IIIIIIIIINK! :lol:


----------



## FAT BOY

you cant risk being unpopular. if you all ready are :lol:


----------



## Tom84

fair enough cal I understand your needle fears, I know k man is a good dude is that 70% with EQ because I've read 30% pretty much everywhere I'm pretty sure from redspy and pirate, I could be wrong though.

Good luck with it buddy. A word of warning when doing transdermals an amount stays on your skin which is not absorbed be careful with who you come into contact with within the space of a few hours. (Iv'e never done them but this was raised on another board) Also EQ is not a good one for the BP in some individuals


----------



## crazycal1

> you cant risk being unpopular. if you all ready are Laughing


*PMSL*

initially i beleive-he said around 50% absorbtion-but after trying it he estimated 70%-(which was with boldenone)

i`d still be happy with 30% if truthfull.

we`ll see if its any good :wink:


----------



## crazycal1

i`m following a split routine training once every 5 days(at the mo-frequncy depends how hard i`m dead/squatting)

i`m managing to train dead/squats every workout and have added 5 lbs a workout consistantly for over 2 months and have worked my way up to 145kgx20

A

squat/deads 20 reps done rest pause.

incline bench press 3x6 sets with the same weight-a back down set with 70% of previous weight for 10 reps-and since ive got my cage i`ve added a 20 rep rest pause set after that-and consequently am backing off the next exercise.

dips 3x ???? i`m new to the exercise and am still finding out what i prefer rep wise.

grip work pinch gripping and 6 sets of finger curls.

B

squat/deads 20 reps done rest pause.

military press 3x5-a backdown set with 70% of working weight for 10 reps.

lying L flye 1x10

chins 5x6 with body weight.

bicep curls 3x10.

i ve only just recently stopped calf work as it was fu**ing my legs too much-i`ll be dropping bi curls next if need be.

eventually i`ll have to start dead/squatting once a week and then i`ll be back to 2 workouts a week and adding some calf work again.

[email protected]


----------



## crazycal1

20x147.5kg

badly need to buy some chalk for grip cos my trap bar hasn`t got knurled gripping sites and its finished in satin black which isnt grippy at all.

the plus side of that is my forearms feel like ive done grip work when i havent :lol:

[email protected]


----------



## crazycal1

i`m aching like f**k today :roll: :lol:


----------



## FAT BOY

do ducks ache ? must be all that swimming :lol:


----------



## crazycal1

duck off :lol:


----------



## crazycal1

tried to get hold of some lifting chalk today-no chance, but i got hold of something called SURGRIP only a couple of quid-seems to be good stuff 8)








:lol:


----------



## crazycal1

20x150kg :lol: (330lb)

what a f**k up todays workout was-

first of all i think i drank decaff coffee so when i dropped some asprin nothing happened :roll:

then after 2 reps for the first time i knew i`d never do 20-

then i realised i`d put 5 kg`s too much on the bar-stripped them off and it was no probs :lol: :roll:

started feeling dizzy around about rep 12 -as usual-

got my second wind which was just as well cos my old bully stuck her head under the descending weight plates-

that was a well controlled rep :lol: :lol: :lol:

rep 20 could have been no.21 or 22 cos i always lose count at least twice :roll:


----------



## crazycal1

next day after my last workout i tweaked a muscle in my inner thigh-

havent really been able to walk this week without pain-

just about ok now tho-

wouldnt be at all surprised if it had something to do with lifting the wrong weight for 2 reps last time-

its gonna be even more interesting to see if in the subsequent workout i can do that weight for 20 reps :?:

[email protected]


----------



## crazycal1

20x152.5kg and s**t they were hard.

all subsequent exercises suffered so i`m going to have to back cycle the poundage-

not sure by how much but by at least 10kg.

i`m pretty sure i could hit my next weight and get all the reps,but i can tell my form is slipping slightly-and i cant allow that.

either that or i start on my dbol thats calling softly to me from my cupboard :lol:


----------



## crazycal1

my body feels like it`s been gone over with a steak tenderiser-getting some nice calluses too :lol:


----------



## EXTREME

Isn't it nice to see Cal kissing someone, it just goes to show he's not a scary man!

www.extremenutrition.co.uk


----------



## razg

Extreme. said:


> Isn't it nice to see Cal kissing someone, it just goes to show he's not a scary man!


Just wait til he turns up at your house in a pair of posing briefs with a dozen red roses.


----------



## crazycal1

> Isn't it nice to see Cal kissing someone, it just goes to show he's not a scary man!


lol i`m a fully fledged coat holding pussy-mieoooooow :lol:



> Just wait til he turns up at your house in a pair of posing briefs with a dozen red roses.


well it put a big smile on your raz :wink:


----------



## FierceFrets

And I thought you only had eyes for me... 

:shock: Did I just say that out loud? 

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## crazycal1

shhhhhhhhhhshhhhhhhh :wink:


----------



## crazycal1

as it goes i got some muscle twinges that reappear when i`m into the third month of training-

if they dont calm down i`ll end my training cycle and have a couple of weeks off-

oh well!


----------



## Tom84

Do you run pct with subsequent to your dbol just as you have mentioned taking it and I've not heard you mention pct. Just as this would seriously affect your chance for weight progession until your test production was restored regardless of other issues.


----------



## crazycal1

ive been doin 15mg`s 3 days on 3 days off for 3 weeks(the day before ,the of and the day after training-

tbh my tolerances were up straight away and should be doing more-25-30mg-

i`m hanging off from taking more till i get some nolva(early this week hopefully)

still havent got my grubby little mitts on the transdermal stuff-

i`m hoping to do 1-4 weeks dbol and 1-8 weeks test-

if i can get it all soon it should be the equivalent of no more than 6 weeks of dbol use-

if i dont i`ll wait-got plenty of nolva :wink:

(i have taken on board what you said about BP)

[email protected]


----------



## Tom84

the BP thing doesn't affect everyone so you might be fine. It was a bitch with me though. Good luck buddy should be interesting to see your gains on cycle. (dare I ask) Are you upping training frequency?


----------



## crazycal1

i do want to up my training frequency regardless-this past 3 months has been about nothing but my trap bar lifts-

i reckon i could train it once a week rather than every 5 days and add another session per week-

i`m definetly gonna be dropping the weight by 10 kg`s-last workout was abit close to the edge for my liking :lol:


----------



## Guest

Comando Tom said:


> Do you deadlift with a belt? It makes it so much easier for your back to handle.
> 
> I was on a manual handling course yesterday, learnt a few things about looking after your back, yet im sat here slouched with my feet up like I couldnt care.


Yeh use a belt otherwise your back will get f***** once you get older


----------



## crazycal1

lol mate -i am older :lol:

well as i said i back cycled my working weight back by a month to 140kg`s which was really hard for me to bring myself to do-

weight was fairly easy i spose, but my head just wasnt in to it-its felt f**ked all week and i`m getting sick of it-

i`m sure the asprins i`m using are really s**t cos theyre doing f**k all!

first time in a year ive had a shitty workout,an old arm injury started as well so i cut all exercises to 3 working sets and didnt bother with gripwork-

stopped taking dbol cos its not doing much at that dose and i dont want to do more till i got everything i need.


----------



## crazycal1

added 1 kg to the last sessions weight and it was relatively easy-

its nice not to feel wiped out after training-

dropped bicep work as well now-

20 reps with a trap bar

3x5 + 1x10 military press

5x6 chins

1x10 lying L flye

20 reps with a trap bar

3x6 + 1x10 incline bench press

3x10 dips(for now)


----------



## crazycal1

yay!!

well thats 2 days without coffee - i can still taste the toothpaste after 2 cups of tea tho-not good.

badly needed to lower my resistance to caffeine!

this is only the fourth day after my last workout(normally train on the fifth day),but i seem recovered enuff to train a day early-maybe its the extra cals from andies super shakes or maybe its cos i dropped back on the poundage-

whatever-iss all good :lol:


----------



## crazycal1

i think the reason for being able to train earlier is actually cos of the reduced volume of exercises and worksets.

142kg`s no probs weight wise,but i need to improve my cardio-

i`m fit as f**k when it comes to walking,but anything else absolutley crucifies me-

i doubt i could sprint 200m-in fact cos of my back i`d have a problem jogging it-

give up smoking i hear you say!!!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## crazycal1

yay ive put on a pound and a half on from drinking andies "special" shakes :lol:

probably all fat but-it`ll do for now :lol:


----------



## crazycal1

got 143kgsx20 yesterday-

due to over stretching i injured a muscle in my arm pit 6 months ago-

initially i stopped doing chins (my only back exercise) and did shrugs instead-

this caused the injury to pretty much disappear-

recently it`s been flaring up again tho-

then this week for 3 days i took 30mg`s of dbol each day(i`ve stopped cycle already)-and the pain got progressively worse thru out the day-

next day it was ok again-until the dbol kicked in again-by the end of the day it was hurting again-

it was so bad yesterday that after i trained i was considering legs only workouts-

this morning its ok again(well a slight twinge but not bad)

i always thought gear helped mask an injury rather than enhance it-

anyone know whats going on???????


----------



## crazycal1

went to the hospital today about my back

(fu**ing hopitals been moved to the outsirts of norwich which means youre f**ked without a car or catching 2 buses there and 2 back-god knows how much that`d cost, but you would then avoid the extortionate prices for car parking-made even more gaulling cos theres so many open fields next to it-was tempted cos i got a landie :lol: )

anyhoo-i`ve fianlly got myself referred for an MRI scam-woo fu**ing hoo-its taken years to get it and i`m seeing some sort of physio who does manipulations as well-

*`BOUT fu**ing TIME TOO!*

[email protected]


----------



## crazycal1

144kgx20 quite easy :shock:

squatted for a set for the first time in a year only 65kg but my back was ok-

2x15 stifflegs

5x10 dips -really liked doing them as only upper body exercise for a change-

3x10 shrugs 60kgs

as you can see i tried to work around my armpit pain-fairly successfully it seems.


----------



## crazycal1

the only target i have ever set myself in training is to reach 12 stone-which is quite a modest goal-due to my body type i`ve always found weight gain difficult -weighed myself the other day last thing at nite and was 12 stone-woohoo-mind you my stomach was distended with food and i was cheating but ****it - a proud moment lol-

weighed myself this morning on an empty stomach and was still 11"10 which is awesome cos i was 11"4 and a half for the last 4 months and bf was going down-

drinking the calories from blended oats,banana and milk has really changed things-

i reckon in 3 weeks i`ll hit 12 stone properly-albeit with a higher bf than i want-but one step at a time.


----------



## crazycal1

145kg x20-

piece of piss :lol:

cant understand why more peeeps dont do`em-

oh well your loss :lol:


----------



## Tom84

don't do what trap bar squat/dead?

guess its a uncommon exercise. I think conventional squat and dead are more beneficial with a bigger RoM if you can perform them without injury.


----------



## MMUK

whats a "bigger RoM" mean?


----------



## nick500

RoM = Range of Motion


----------



## crazycal1

yay 2000 views 8)



> don't do what trap bar squat/dead?


nope i meant 20 rep rest/pause sets.

i think a trap bar exercise(what ever theyre called cos i`m never sure :lol: )is a safer option than squats or deads-

i`m not saying theyre better :wink:

partials they may be-but ive gained 2" on my thighs this year and there are many people on here who dont like traditional squat/deadlift movements and dont do `em cos of various pains and consequently dont grow like they could-

i`m just trying to spread the word of something that works-

so endeth the sermon :lol:

the reverand cal 3.16


----------



## Tom84

yeah I know a few on other sites also who would definitely benefit.

And I wasn't trying to be arsey (just re read my post) I know you were not saying they were better than dead or squat I just think thats why a lot don't do them as they already have that kinda movement covered.


----------



## crazycal1

no i didint think you were being arsey-

just trying to catch me out-

and i`m just qualifying the stuff ive said-

brawn has being going down rather well recently-but only 1 other who started 20 rep work tho(v player`s doing them already).

just preaching from the good book :twisted:

halleluja brothers :roll:

the reverend cal3.16 [email protected] :lol:


----------



## FAT BOY

spread the word cal :lol:


----------



## crazycal1

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

why aint you at work fb? :wink:


----------



## FAT BOY

i am but not til 2 m8 :lol:


----------



## crazycal1

:lol: i`ll be thinking off ya :lol:

dont work too hard! - i forgot - all those extra mouths to feed :wink:


----------



## crazycal1

right well i got my 20 x145kg`s last workout (6 days ago)-

due to another cock up i used abit to much weight on military presses and afterwards(about 2 hours) i realised i`d aggravated another old injury-

it hadnt reoccurred for a year so thats not bad at all-(this ones upper back and it feels as if theres a strap around the right hand side of my chest and back and it gets uncomfortable to breathe deeply at the end of the day)-

went to the chiro yesterday 2 vertebrae were out(apparently)i still cant see how they do anything cos the spinal column is wrapped in muscle and movement must be minimal-

but something usually works-

lol-it doesnt seem any better today-

although chest isnt so tight.

guess this training cycle is over-with luck 10 days off with a bit off walking should let me recover-

i`ll drop the weight back to 140kg`s and start again-

c`est la vie :lol:


----------



## crazycal1

and then i read BRAWN :lol:




























bored :lol:


----------



## dongle

*Mate* That back double biceps pose is f##king awesome,Love the tattoos too mate

www.muscleboundfreaks.co.uk

Come say hi..


----------



## crazycal1

lol-

i only put it up cos i`m bored-

i thought i looked a bit puny in it which is why i havent posted it before- :roll: 8) 8) 8)

[email protected] www.muscleboundfreaks.co.uk


----------



## reeldanade

mmm nice pics keep up the hard work ur fit as steel.


----------



## crazycal1

some dogg crapp-

I think the biggest fallacy in bodybuilding is "changing up" "keeping the body off balance"--you can keep the body off balance by always using techniques or methods that give your body a reason to get bigger=strength. If you don't write down your weights and every time you enter the gym you go by feel and do a different workout (like 98% of the gym members who never change do now) what has that done? Lets say Mr. Hypothetical gym member does 235 for 9 on the bench press this week, "tries to keep his body guessing" by doing 80LBS for 13 on flyes next week, 205 for 11 on inclines the week after, 245 on hammer press for 12 the week after that --and so on and so on---there is only a limited number of exercises you can do. Two months later when he does bench presses again and does 235 for 8 or 9 has he gained anything? Absolutely NOT! Four months later he does hammer presses for 245 for 11 (again) do you think he has given his body any reason to change? Take 2 twins and have one do a max squat for 20 reps and the other twin giant set 4 leg exercises with the same weight. All year long have the first twin blast away until he brings his squat with 20 reps from 185LBS to 400LBS. Have the second twin giant set four exercises every workout with the same weight he used in his first workout all year long. Believe me he is always going to be sore and he will be shocking the body every time but the sad truth is he will not gain s**t after about the third leg workout because the load didn't change. There is no reason for his legs to grow in size due to the strength demand presented. The first twin who can now squat 400 for 20 is going to have some incredible wheels.

[email protected]


----------



## Tom84

I agree with that to a point. I think at a 3 month period you should change the exercises up as it prevents stagnation. Stick to rep and weight progression on flat bench for 3 months then switch up to incline when it halts.

You know the guy who invented dogg crap says milk is the worst protein source you can use. Just saying that what one guy says wont work for everyone.


----------



## crazycal1

> dogg crap says milk is the worst protein source


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

the dude obviously knows nothing after all :lol:

[email protected]


----------



## crazycal1

my backs getting better-

i reckon another week off and i`ll start training again-

i`m doing quite alot of walking at the mo-

getting rather wet tho!

eating the same - weights dropped a couple of pounds,but i didnt like the spare tyre i was growing so iss all good!

11"8 again.

i wish i could keep up my cardio when i`m lifting heavy-

i cant cos my body falls apart -

had fish and chips last nite-

NICE 8)

[email protected]


----------



## Gregery

good going m8  nice journal good read


----------



## crazycal1

8)


----------



## crazycal1

piss piss f**k f**k :roll:

i got to start working again tomorrow-

albeit hopefully for now on a very part time basis.

i`m gonna be setting up and running a landroverparts online shop-

with abit of luck i`ll still be able to do alot of it at home-

bonus :wink:

hopefully if its successful it`ll remain on a partime basis(but with lots of cash still-well thats the dream :lol: )

what ever happens i`ll be doing a job that will fit into my life with out affecting training-

i`d rather be skint than ever face the 9 to 5 grind again.]

oh yeah and my back is pretty much sorted so i`ll be training again soon-

in the end rest alone cured it-

:lol: i kept forgetting to take painkillers-so i didnt bother :lol:


----------



## crazycal1

right then i`m back training.i`ve trained twice and back is fine.

my weight is back to 11"6 and a half,but body fats gone down abit-

i havent lost any noticeable size thru not training for a month,but shite i`ve lost strength-i need to back of my starting weights even more than i had.

any way-new routine-inspired by Kruz:

20 rep trap bar deads(rest pause style as partials)

military press 3x5 (probably seated from now on-safer)

chins 5x6 - done slow

1x10 lying L flye

20 rep trap bar deads(rest pause style as partials)

incline bench press 3x6

dips 5x10

grip work

first workout 135kgx20 (20 rep work)

2nd workout 137kgx20

it starts again!


----------



## crazycal1

did 140kgx20 today-

gonna keep the incrementsdown to 1kg`s from now on-

in my last training cycle i got carried away with my bodyweight and getting up to 400lbx20 rather than concentrating on the next 10% increase.

i was foolish to start adding bicep curls when there was no need.

i`ve also been making the mistake of trying to gain on all my exercises at once.

swapped to the seated press today-used abit less weight -got the weight wrong and ended up doing more reps than usual-(i prefer to stick to 5-6 reps)

due to circumstances i`ve trained every fifth day rather than the fourth day-which as i`m only really doing 3 exercises per workout(+gripwork)and that i`m in the easy stage of cycle is making me feel rather lazy!!!

me after training-getting abit porky around the waist-body thickness seems to be coming along nicely 










me 2 mins after training


----------



## splinter1466867924

haha 2 mins after training. class!


----------



## crazycal1

:wink:


----------



## FAT BOY

nice one m8


----------



## crazycal1

footy`s on -

and i`m expecting a big england win-

gonna be an unhappy nite north of the border :lol:

just getting ready to drape myself in the St.Georges flag :twisted:

xenophobic and chav enuff for ya all!

COME ON ENGLAND!!!


----------



## crazycal1

never a moments doubt :wink:


----------



## crazycal1

142kgx20

i think i could have trained yesterday which would have been 2 days after last workout-

my back was not liking the idea so i gave it another day-

even if my muscles are recovered my back isnt up to training that frequently-

paid off tho-the extra days rest seemed to make the weight feel quite light-cool

strength is still down alot in other exercises tho from taking a month out with injury-

still no point in worrying about what ya can`t change!

really getting the urge to cut down my body fat and go back to 11 stone mow summers here,but that would be pointless-

trouble is it would be soooo easy.

oh yeah-ecuador are going down!


----------



## crazycal1

143x20

went ok.

not smoking a spliff before hand for a few weeks now-is it helping?

nope!

my god england are playing shite-the occasional goals have been superb tho.


----------



## FAT BOY

mayb you should try smoking one during training cal


----------



## crazycal1

144kgx20

now getting back to my preinjury weights on most exercises apart from bech press(which is odd)

doing 1kg increments is helping no end-the 150kg i got last cycle should be no probs and with luck should continue to the 160 region(depending on my back)

in my last cycle when i was doing 2.5kg increments i made life hard for myself cos my body wasnt adapting to the weight-

i kinda got greedy with the weight and consequently have spent the last months since back tracking-instead of looking at the 400lb`s i want to lift i should have been looking at the next 10%-

patience!lol!


----------



## nick500

Good lifts, its pretty good how youve mapped your progression constantly, legs must be looking beastly


----------



## crazycal1

considering i`m not using a full range of movement-

i`m well pleased with how theyre looking-

i reckon another year like this and i can go into a maintance mode and sort out any imbalanced bodyparts-

why not try some partials-your knees might be able to cope with them!

specially if you start really light and acclimatise your knees to the weight

:idea:


----------



## MMUK

This log must be an inspiration to all the newbies, it lets them see the ups and downs that happen along the way.

The dedication to writing this is as much as the training, its a good thing you aint working full time!


----------



## crazycal1

cheers dude! 8)

"work" lol i thought you had all the swear words censored on here! :shock: :lol:

145x20

feck iss hot-

cant be bothered to eat!


----------



## FierceFrets

Hey Cal - Good read mate, and great pics. Your legs are awsome!! :shock:

Love the tatoos too :wink:

I know what you mean about the heat, I struggled with the eating too. Been livin on milk, oats and protien powder - blend it; Neck it :lol:

Keep it up big man.

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## crazycal1

forgot to post after last workout.

146kgx20

been forgetting to start my training log as well-

naughty cal.

alright frets glad to see youre still popping in-

how`d the cycle go i wonder?


----------



## FierceFrets

I answered in that other thread mate. I'll try to find it :wink:

:twisted: Fierce

Found it -



FierceFrets said:


> crazycal1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey fierce!
> 
> how`d the cycle go?
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Cal! Nice to see you matey :wink:
> 
> I wouldn't usually hijack a thread but this one is dead so...
> 
> Cycle was good! Felt awsome while on and shitty for a week or two once i came off. I got all depressed and irritable :x . But, it didn't last long and I have the next one planned to begin on the 24july. A bit soon? If im honest - Yeah it is... But hey, I didnt really get what I wanted and I'm still impatient.. :lol:
> 
> I went from 12st to 13st 8lb in about 7/8 weeks then i sort of leveled out and it just went a couple of lb's up or down till I came off. Unfortuanatly, it turned out that I had gained loads of water from the dbol and lost the 8lbs when Icame off!!! It was expected, but until you actually goes through it yourself, you know?
> 
> So i'm left a stone heavier and I dont look bad for it, but not what I expected. That said it was the first time and i LEARNED ALOT!!! :lol: Thats the most important bit at this stage in the game. 2 or 3 cycles in and still f**ckin it up and you have to ask questions!! :? :lol:
> 
> I think I will crack 14st on the next one.
> 
> Im off to look at your log Cal, see how you been doing :wink:
> 
> Take it easy,
> 
> :twisted: Fierce
Click to expand...


----------



## crazycal1

8)

i reckon you should be well happy witha solid extra stone.

nice one dude

8)


----------



## crazycal1

148kg x 20

felt like giving up after 3 reps-

christ iss hot

the only back exercise i seem to be able to do is chins-

i`m now getting pain in my forearm from gripping the bar,so i`m going to start chinning from the (porno style)chains hanging from my ceiling(see pics lol)with my palmsfacing inwards-

a different handplacement seems to have solved the problem although i`ve had to drop a rep from each workset due to the extra difficuly. 8)

ive been sent on a physiotherapy trial by my GP which i went to today-

i thought it`d be a waste of time ,but should prove helpful(which surprised me)-

had my MRI scan, at last, a few days ago(really noisy)so i`m going to be really interested to see if the docs can tell me whats wrong. :idea:


----------



## nick500

good lifting cal, keep us posted on your scan results.

Nick


----------



## squatty

Hope the results of the scan go ok mate. Why was the MRI scan so noisy?


----------



## chalk

Think it's something to do with the magnetic coils vibrating. Had one a couple of years ago, even with earplugs it's loud.

Good luck with the results cal.


----------



## crazycal1

anyhoo-got 150kgx20 which equals last cycles PB but felt much lighter this time round-

i really killed my cycle last time by whacking the weight up too quick-i guess i would have hit 150kg 6 weeks ago if i hadnt got greedy with the weight.

my body seems to be adapting to 1kg a workout easily-

although i`d hestitate from saying how much heavier i can go this cycle 160kg would be awesome -

havent needed any grip aid this time either-the stuff i bought was too sticky and almost ripped the skin on my hands,but i still want to get some chalk.

dropped grip training last week-more due to the heat than anything-just couldnt be arsed with it-getting plenty with the 20 rep work and chins so i aint bothered.

really want to add calf work again cos their so awful-lol,but cos i`m doing my 20 rep work every workout calf raises were affecting recovery,so i`ll hang back with them till i start a new training cycle.

(i swear their growing from the partial deads tho)

i seem to be a fairly solid 11 stone 8 up 2-3lbs from last cycle,but wont be aiming to increase my calories any more for a while-

too much is going on my stomach and my combats are getting tight round the waist-so rather than cutting (which would be pointless)i`m going try and maintain my weight and lose some bf-i`m not big enuff to carry much fat and it dont look good!

shiiiiiiiit-still hot innit!


----------



## nick500

Great lift, the heats a killer when trying to lift heavy !!


----------



## crazycal1

yup i was sweating like a bastard doing my stretching and by the time i did my warm up lifts i`d already had enuff!

heh heh heh :roll:


----------



## crazycal1

151kgx20 and it was relatively easy compared to other weeks-

i`ve been working on my stretching since i was giving some new exercises for the back(an NHS trial that i`m on)one seems really helpful-(i may even take some pics of the stretches i do lol).

the stretch seems to be hitting the immobile area more than others have(its a kind of static pelvic tilt or reverse plank hold)the increased mobility allowed me to get under the bar a fraction more than normal and was able to use legs more as a result of this.

nice!


----------



## crazycal1

152kgx20.

i was supposed to train tomorrow but, although i`m in new weight territory it felt right to be training a day earlier than normal.

probably due to only doing 3 exercises(consisting of 7 working sets).

weight seemed heavy but ok.

got my hands on a tape measure today and appeared to have put on a quarter inch on my thighs and arms-bringing them up to 23 1/4" and 14 1/2 respectively.

i think i last measured around march time.

pretty pleased with that considering i dont do direct arm work(bicep curls)8) :lol:

in fact this time last year i was using a bare bar and starting from scratch on most exercises!


----------



## squatty

Inspirational stuff Cal


----------



## crazycal1

got 153kgx20 yesterday-

added a bit more aspirin to my coffee which might have helped

i`m pretty much injury free at the mo so its a rather tempting time to do 6 weeks of dbol-

thing is i dont want to use it till the weight starts feeling super heavy(as if it didnt feel heavy enuff already,but relatively speaking),but i am coming towards the end of my training cycle-

hmmmmmm....


----------



## crazycal1

154kgx20.

160 is seeming doable now-it wasnt a few weeks back-

nice!


----------



## nick500

wow your progress keeps going up and up...

go for the dbol, you'll blow up no doubt. Are you taking glucosamine and fish oils etc for joints?


----------



## crazycal1

155kgx20

woo hoo-thas 70 kg either side-gonna need some more 20`s soon-might be able to fit enuff on the bar for 165-(if i can keep progressing)-which might be the end of cycle-which would mean i can put off the expense for a while longer.

when i did dbol at a minimal dose last year i took flax seed oil - as for glucosamine- i got some really expensive stuff (maximuscle-lol))when my dog was diagnosed with arthritis-no noticeable effect what so ever-

however i wouldnt like to say it doesnt work-

basically-i`m skint and apart from milkthistle i`m reluctant to buy any supps at all unless theyre super necessary-

(got my milk thistle H&B have a sale on)

and my dbol and nolva have cobwebs from sitting in the cupboard for so long-

i guess i`m kidding myself that my tinned tuna will supply me with some omega 3`s :lol:


----------



## crazycal1




----------



## crazycal1

156kg x 20

ive been getting twinges in my right knee recently-it was quite painfull the first time, but reponded well to an icing-its a sharp pain right in the knee cap-

so i warmed up more thoroughly today-

toyed with the idea of knee wraps for 2 reps, but knew i couldnt handle the tightness for 20(never really liked them and when i did use them they seemed to cause more probs than without them)-i`m sure theyre much more appropriate for lower reps.

any hoo there doesnt seem to be any more pain so thass cool.

ive been doing leg work for every workout for nearly a year now and i think its time to train them once a week again-

so i may have to change my routine somewhat before the end of this cycle which would be a shame.

training them once a week will allow me to add calves again(god knows they need it) and hopefully some leg curls-but i suspect my back wont like them.

oh yeah i got my MRI scan results last week and although i cant remember the precise wording basically i need a new disc-and there doesnt seem to be any wearing of the vertebrae(which is good)-

apparently they can do new discs these days although it sounds a lil experimental still-i`d jump at the chance to have a new one.

i`ll have to wait and see if its offered to me as an option-fcuking hope so!


----------



## crazycal1

157x 20

soles of my feet have been hurting for 10 days now!


----------



## squatty

crazycal1 said:


> 157x 20
> 
> soles of my feet have been hurting for 10 days now!


Why's that mate?


----------



## crazycal1

i guess its cos the weight is heavy(relatively speaking for me)lol


----------



## crazycal1

158x20.

well as some of you know ive been doing dbol at 30mg`s a day for nearly 3 weeks now-

ive been using 5mg napoism(is that right lol)up until now and will be doing the last 3 weeks with 5mg pink hexagons which i had left over from last time-

the naps were a freebie(cheers dude)but might not be very good-

its taken all this time to put on 4 lbs of water-lmao

but my strength has been up since my 3 rd workout-which is kinda all i require(trying to be positive about it lol)

i`m 8 kg`s up on my last pb for 20 rep work and assuming my back doesnt die on me i`m hoping for another 6-8kg-

i`m keeping my calories as they are as i`m not interested in any fatty gains-

in fact if my weight stays at what it was (11"8 1/2) with some fatloss i`ll be happy-

ideally i`d up my cardio,but when i`m in pb territory my legs get little injuries from the slightest of dynamic movements-

so i`m only doing 3-4 miles a day walking.

just got to get a new disc and i`ll be sorted!


----------



## crazycal1

159x20 yay!










weight seemed really heavy this week and i seemed to be sweating alot from coffee and aspirin so i had to use my grip aid fluid-

as you can see :lol: it does rip you hand up abit-

its actually too sticky-

i still cant find any chalk in town so i guess i should send off for some-

s**t i`m lazy tho!

i weighed myself this morning and ive actually lost a half a lb!

i hoped when i started the pink hexagons i`d start sucking some more water up :lol:

thought i`d better add a back down set to my incline bench and still got an extra couple of reps in the 4th set of my dips although couldnt quite get the 10 th rep in the 5th set-

i`m still taking upto 5 mins in between sets so i can keep the weight as heavy(relatively speaking)as i can.

i`m counting myself lucky that i didnt have to stop cycle and training as i woke up with a bad chest pain(LHS)yesterday-a few months back i had a similar pain which stopped me training for a month-last time the pain went all the way round the RHS of my back and chest-

sheer luck that it disappeared!

bout time some of my luck was good :lol:


----------



## crazycal1

saw this today-sounds worrying-

HOW SAFE IS THE NEW SPINAL DISC?

Oct. 28, 2004 - Some doctors are concerned that an artificial disc approved by the Food and Drug Administration for the treatment of lower back pain may do more harm than good.

"Frankly, I'm worried that we're going to see a host of disasters that we'll look back on in five to 10 years and ask ourselves, 'What were we thinking?' " said Richard A. Deyo, professor of medicine and health services at the University of Washington in Seattle.

But industry officials insist theirs is an innovation that has been proven safe by years of testing, both in the United States and in Europe.

The artificial disc, marketed as the Cherite and manufactured by DePuy Spine of Raynham, Mass., is composed of a small plastic core about the size of a quarter, sandwiched between two metal plates. It is designed to replace a diseased or damaged spinal disc.

The artificial disc is inserted into the patient's body through an incision near the navel while the patient is under general anesthesia.

The FDA's approval was based on a study conducted by the manufacturer comparing the artificial disc to anterior lumbar interbody fusion, a surgical procedure in which two spinal vertebrae are fused together.

The fact that the FDA's approval of this disc is based upon research sponsored by the manufacturer causes some concern.

"As with drug trials, it's well-documented that industry-sponsored trials are usually more favorable," Deyo said.

But an FDA spokesperson said almost all pre-approval studies in the United States for medical devices like the artificial disc are conducted by the manufacturer. The FDA's approval also requires that DePuy Spine conduct studies to determine the disc's long-term safety and effectiveness.

"We've agreed to run a five-year clinical study using the same patients who were enrolled in the two-year pre-approval study," said Bill Christianson, vice president of clinical and regulatory affairs for DePuy Spine.

FDA Performance Criticized

Deyo, however, expressed skepticism about the post-approval research process.

"The FDA's record in post-approval studies is spotty," said Deyo. "Will they be rigorous about this and hold the company's feet to the fire?"

Because the manufacturer is limiting its study to a comparison of the artificial disc and spinal fusion for alleviating lower back pain, experts believe the results would naturally favor the disc.

"What they compared [the disc] to is the most invasive type of spinal fusion," said Deyo.

Comparing Apples to Apples

But Christianson said the decision to compare his company's Cherite disc to anterior lumbar interbody fusion is based on sound science and was supported by the FDA.

"The FDA strongly recommended that particular device and that particular surgery for comparison," Christianson said. Any other treatment, he added, would have made for an unfair comparison.

Medical professionals have also expressed concerns about the invasive nature of the surgical procedure involved in inserting the disc. By going from the navel to the spine, the surgery involves the organs of the lower body and some major blood vessels.

"One of the big concerns is the vena cava - the biggest vein in the body, and the aorta, the biggest artery," said Deyo. "If the disc is infected and it needs to come out, that's going to be a problem."

Even doctors who are enthusiastic about the new procedure are concerned about the possibility of later surgeries.

"Revision surgery is arduous because of the need to move [blood] vessels that will be scarred into place. Also, if the disc dislodges, it can easily harm a vessel," said orthopedist Bernard Pfeifer of the Lahey Clinic in Burlington, Mass.

But, he added, "I believe this will be a significant benefit to my patients. Time will tell but the preliminary studies are looking favorable."

He noted that because the artificial disc allows more spinal motion, it has advantages over fusion surgery.

Material Concerns

Doctors have also expressed concerns about the metal and plastic used in the disc.

"The disc should mimic the material properties of the spine," said Dennis Maiman, professor of neurosurgery and director of the Spinal Cord Injury Center at the Medical College of Wisconsin in Milwaukee.

Deyo said questions about the materials are valid. "This device is designed to last a lifetime," he said. "If the device isn't implanted perfectly, there may be problems."

But a surgeon who worked on the pre-approval studies insists the materials are safe.

"We've addressed that through biomechanical studies that showed about a thousand times less wear and tear than a complete hip replacement with similar materials," said Scott Blumenthal, a spinal surgeon at the Texas Back Institute in Plano. "These materials are very tried and true."

DePuy Spine said the materials used in the disc have been proven safe over years of use in other operations.

"These exact same materials have been used in total hip and total knee replacement operations for the past 30 years," Christianson said, adding that the disc procedure has been successfully used in Europe for 17 years.

Ten years of follow-up studies with 100 European patients who have had the operation will be presented this week at the North American Spine Society annual meeting in Chicago.

Blumenthal understands the skepticism that some doctors have expressed over the artificial disc.

"It's prudent that doctors who aren't familiar with this procedure have these concerns," he said. "But we've addressed these concerns to our satisfaction and to the satisfaction of the FDA."

Still, reservations remain about the need for this operation. "We're not talking about cancer here, we're talking about back pain," said Maiman. "Nobody has ever died of back pain, but a lot of people have died from surgery."


----------



## crazycal1

160x20

was a bit restricted timewise today so i sacrificed abit of weight and took less time in between sets on military presses and chins(subsequently not getting the last 2 chins as well as usual)

despite changing hand position for chins i`m still getting some nasty pains in my forearms-

apart from shrugs i have no other alternative back exercises i can do(due to my back)although face down rows on a bench would be fine-except my bench is crap and wont allow the exercise-

i have however got planks of wood which may be adaptable :lol: used in conjuction with my cage-

i`m guessing i could add more weight each time to my partial deads, but i`m sure my body would all apart with the extra stress-

i did think using dbol now in my training cycle was the perfect time-

it is for progressing towards my goal of 400lbs in partial deads,but should have changed routine somehow to allow for a higher training frequency and slightly higher volume-

no matter i aint changing it now! :lol:


----------



## crazycal1

161x20 2 days ago

i finally have no choice but to buy more weight-

i had been toying with trying some of xtremes lovely protein and creatine,but 2x20kg plates are more important :lol:


----------



## crazycal1

162kgx20

did some bentover rows with my trap bar instead of chins-

the pain in my forearm is feeling like a long term thing-

so i wont be chinning for a while.

got the weight a bit light and did 3x10-

my back severely dislikes hi reps and prefer low reps with more weight -in fact to start with it`ll be low reps low weight-

which is what ive done for every exercise since restarting training last year-

(which is why ego trainers make me laugh when they injure themselves) :lol:

3 more workouts (165kg)and its end of cycle time-

finally hit 12 stone the other week-

with no apparent bloat at all :lol:


----------



## nick500

I'm amazed these lifts keep coming - constant strength gains!


----------



## crazycal1

the key is the size of the increments :wink:

and masses of rest :wink:


----------



## crazycal1

163x20

this is me bloated up on dbol :lol:














































finally at 12 stone!


----------



## nick500

Significantly bigger than your last set of photos i'd have to say - looks like the dbol has kicked you out of a plateau and your training is paying off... why no leg shots?


----------



## squatty

Yeah, definately bigger than last pictures. You don't look very bloated to me mate. Great stuff


----------



## crazycal1

just for you nick :wink:



















when ive finished "specializing" on my trapbar lifts i`ll be specializing on my calves-

i`m not doing them at all at the mo cos it interferes with my leg recovery.

i am of the oppinion tho that if you have bad calves theres little you can do-

even if they get bigger you still have the hi calf overall shape-

prime example (with the greatest repect)rob hope.

we shall see :lol:

just jking about the bloat squatty-

btw dude-

when you visit muscle freaks, check out the shoutbox-

i usually say hi to ya :wink:


----------



## nick500

Good legs ! proportionally bigger than mine, no doubt !

hows that musclefreaks going on these days

Nick


----------



## crazycal1

dq`s computer went down a while back,and things have been quiet,but now caymans in charge and turning things round-

the search engines are kicking in and peeps are joining up again. 

me and stumpy run the place from the shoutbox :lol: :wink:


----------



## nick500

thats cool.

no dq any more?

Nick


----------



## crazycal1

he seems to have gone AWOL :lol:


----------



## nick500

oh dear....

check the liver transplant list...


----------



## crazycal1

:lol: the thought never crossed my mind :lol:


----------



## crazycal1

:lol: someone actually asked me a real question in my section at MF a while back-

and to answer it i tried to some up BRAWN in a nutshell which i`ve never been arsed to do before :lol:

enjoy :roll:

Quote:

I try not to let my body get used to what is going on.

I need new reps and sets to wake my workout up a little.

I have been doing 3X10 for a while now and need a change.

I am limited on the weights i get to use, that's why i have been repping for 12.

Second, In your opinion, what whould be the best way to be past the bench plato.

I went up on bench 10lbs last week. how do I keep doing that?

Anyone else feel free to give advice

hmm first things first-

i reckon you need to buy some weights to allow for some weight progression-i guess its not what you want to hear, but if you didnt buy supplements for a couple of months you could buy a couple of 20kg discs minimum.(although doing more reps with what youve got is cool-nuthing wrong with 15 rep sets either, i think thats what dq does(but then he`s not natural).

i dont find it necessary to change my exercises in fact i like doing the same stuff all the time-at most changing the order i do them.

its personal preference to change your exercises, but if your going to i`d stick with an exercise for 2-3 months before changing it to really reap the benefits of it.

as i dont know your routine i`ll give an example of a routine i`d use-

the thing is its based around traing twice a week and when the weight starts to get heavy once every 4-5 days-most cant handle the infrequency of workouts cos theyre worried about losing size-

BOLLOCKS does it.

its rest and calories that get you big.

A

20 rep rest pause squats(or leg press)

3x8 military press

5x5 chins

3x15 single leg calf raises

B

3x15 stiffleg deadlifts

3x8 bench press

5x10(or whatever you can do)or 5x5 with weighted belt dips

gripwork-pinch gripping plates and finger curls

all sets to be done cumulative fatigue style- which means all sets to be done with the same weight-so the first set is hard,second set is very hard and third set should result in positive failure.

everyone knows compound exercises build mass, so why is it that flyes and lateral raises are always included when youre still trying to gain size-

i just dont get it!i wasted years trying to hit the muscles from all the angles and using different exercises-it didnt work-and in my opinion only works for easy gainers and steroid users-i`m a hardgaining ecto!

the key for muscle growth for me is constant weight progression, but done in training cycles.cyles can be for 4 weeks or a year, but more usually 3 or 4 month blocks.

you can use this cycling to break thru plateaus also-

if for example your bench is 50 kg`s and you`ve been unable to do more for several weeks and your diet is spot on and youre getting 8 hours sleep a nite-

drop back your weight to 46kg`s,spend a month adding 1kg a week till you have reached your old PB of 50kgs-the difference is you will have some gaining momentum-your body adapting to the slight increase each week.

now add 0.5kg(or 1lb) a week - if youre sufficiently rested from the previous workout you should get 50.5kg and the next 51kg -then when you can increase the weight no more-make the increment even less - 1lb or 0.25kg a week-

when you can increase no more-cycle is over.

you can then take a week off and start again or carry on by dropping back on the weight again-for example-if your weight peaked at 58kg-you would drop back to 54kgs(4kgs over your last pb)and start again adding akilo a week till you hit your pb and drop the increase to 1lb a week...........

i have found once you hit a certain point you cant gain(or is very difficult) in more than 1 exercise at a time .

if you read my log my whole training is centred on 20 rep squats/deads with a trap bar-using this method ive worked my way upto 153kg`s(albeit 3/4 partial cos of my back)and put on 20 lb`s this year and 2 1/4" on my thighs-

so far most of my other exercises have increased in weight along with the 20 rep work using the above method.(but no where near as much)

right ive probly missed loads out so feel free to ask for any clarification. :lol: 8)


----------



## Andy1981iron

Hey Cal, thought i'd log in and have a little read of your long log! (sounds a bit dodgy that doesn't it)

Still progressing nicely I see.


----------



## crazycal1

:lol: :lol: :lol:

just keeping it real dude :lol:

see ya on msn sometime 8)


----------



## crazycal1

164kgx20

well i did want to hit 165kg,but i think it would be wise to give my back a rest,so i`ve finished the cycle a few days early.

i`m gonna lose some water weight despite the minimal bloat :lol:but my finally true weight was 11"13 (after a wicked bad dose of the shits),so thats 4 and 1/2 pounds up.

i purposely didnt increase my calories cos i was already eating enuff to gain and didnt want to put on fat just so my weight gain/progress sounded good.

the more i discuss the dbol and naps i used-the minimal water weight gain and total lack of well being,leads me to beleive they were abit crap(i was finishing up what i bought before i joined/discovered forums and the naps were a freebie.

so depsite all that - i`m well happy with my new avatar - so its thumbs up from me! :lol:


----------



## crazycal1

165kgx20

well strangely enuff after increasing my pb by 14kgs with th dbol cycle, i expected to drop back to 155-160kg`s tops.

i had planned on changing my routine somewhat(to concentrate on calves for a year)-

after doing warm up sets 160 seemed fine so i thought i`d give it ago at 165-

shocked to say the least-weight was damned heavy-and was much harder than 164-but 20 reps went fine! :lol: :lol: :lol:

last year i bought some MRM creatine- 1kg for £20-i thought after all this time there wasnt any s**t creatine about-hahahahaha.

i never put on more than 2lbs of water with it and felt no strength/recovery gains what so ever-

i finished of the last few grammes when i stopped dbol and started my nolva(and abit of transdermal trib)-

weighed myself 2 days after finishing cycle and had dropped 2 pounds already-so i thought i better get some more creatine.

i made an impulse purchase of some of EXTREMES lovely creatine-

tbh i didnt expect it to be any different from the crap from MRM-

i was so wrong-i got a nice mild buzz from it for the first few days and my energy went right up-

i`d just started pushbiking when i started the MRM creatine-only cycling for 15 mins(cos of my back)-i am soo unfit-knackered i was-

the nite i tried extremes creatine and went cycling i could have cycled much longer(couldnt cos of my back:lol: ),but instead of collapsing on the floor when i got home i took the dog out! :lol: well impressed with that-

DOES WHAT IT SAYS ON THE TIN!

(still knackered tho:lol


----------



## crazycal1

166x20 nice!

20 reps crucified me as usual,but i dont think ive lost much strength at all,so if my back holds up i should be able to keep this going till 170-

never thought i be saying that-

quite frankly tho when i was at 155 i couldnt see 165 happening at all either-

i am on reflection tho abit gutted at he lack of thigh growth from the last few months,but as i`m limited to what leg work i can do, i`ll have to live with it and have patience.

oh yeah cyclings out apart from rare occasions-

it makes my back hurt in a way that will stop me training.

really pissed about that cos i need to find some CV work i can do badly-

at the mo i`m limited to walking-

doesnt get my lungs going enuff tho-hmmmmm.....


----------



## nick500

crazycal1 said:


> 166x20 nice!


its mad how you are consistently gaining !!

how intensely are you dying at the 18th - 20th range?

VIDEO

Nick


----------



## crazycal1

well coincedentally i actually video`d my 20 th rep today on my web cam-

quality is ok,but the cam was abit too close and you cant see my head or feet-been trying to upload it tonite-stay tuned!


----------



## crazycal1

bugger!

i tried up loading it on U tube and it wont let me upload bigger than 100mb-

tinypics aint working either-

any ideas?


----------



## crazycal1

cal the video-coming soon :roll: :lol: :roll: :lol:


----------



## nick500

lol

maybe try megaupload

or trim it in a video editor to make it smaller

Nick


----------



## crazycal1

166x20

well my form seems to have turned to shite this week and felt much heavier than it should.

dropped a couple of pounds in bodyweight as well,but dont seem to have lost any size at all-

i`ll do some more pics in a few weeks when i get my camera back(just to show it wasnt all water )

subsequent exercises are suffering poundage wise,but i can live with that-

i did start calf work again 2 workouts ago,but i`m sure ive overstretched and done something to a muscle near my knee.

nothing fancy-15x3 single leg calf raises-was planning on doing that each workout-starting with way less than before and building back up.trouble is single leg work hurts my back cos of the DB being to one side of the body.

i previously had worked up to 40kgx10-this hurt my back so i upped the reps to 15 and dropped the weight to 35kgs,but cos i`m always working so hard on my trapbar work i plateaued and couldnt get past that.

i think when i start them again i`ll make them my priority over all other exercises-possibly go into maintainaince mode on the trap bar work and see what i can do.

my current diet--

coffee

3 shredded wheat and a banana-pint of skimmed

tuna

oats,banana,milk drink-pint of skimmed

tuna

oats,banana,milk drink-pint of skimmed

chicken or beef sarnie(or cheese if i wish)-pint of skimmed

some sort of chilli and rice concoction i make for the week-seems i`m still using mince beef-(plenty of pulses in it)i tried that soya shite and it was foul!

oats,banana,milk drink-pint of skimmed

tuna.

(and 2 apples somewhere during the day)

this is what i have been doing since before dbol cycle-i havent increased calories at all,

i`m not sure if ive stopped gaining weight or not-

i may add a couple of eggs a day if my appetite allows(cos i get them free),but i`m basically now gonna stay with these calories(maybe increase protein and cut carbs)and see if my training will allow me to maintain my weight and drop some of this BF i`m carrying(which you cant see cos i`m sucking me gut in-lmao)








doesnt hurt-YET!


----------



## kruz

Alright Cal, long time no see. Still going strong mate and still preaching the good word(brawn :wink: ). Another d-bol cycle is it?


----------



## crazycal1

hello dude-good to hear from ya again-

yup still preaching :lol: to the heathens! :lol:

yup dbol again(although the first time was very low dose remember).

hope your training is going well,you`d made good progress in your last set of pics too! 8)

it `d be good to see ya in the crazy world of cal @musclefreaks,nothing but brawn and WWE :lol: :roll:


----------



## nick500

****in' ell that looks painful.

Keep going with that never ending progress

Nick


----------



## crazycal1

actually i didnt know i done it till later-

i thought it was gonna sting later on,but its fine.

dunno about lifting in 4 days time tho


----------



## crazycal1

here ya go-the 20th rep.

http://musclefreaks.co.uk/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=39


----------



## nick500

Could you link it directly? Not a member of the MF site..


----------



## squatty

crazycal1 said:


> here ya go-the 20th rep.
> 
> http://musclefreaks.co.uk/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=39


Absolutely fantastic mate.

Even more fantastic than the lift is you're playing my favourite record of all time. Had to wipe a little tear from my eye as I was transported back to The Jam's farewell gig. Great night even after someone chucked up over my Harrington

LIke the battle scars on your hand as well


----------



## crazycal1

nice one squatty dude-

those were the days!

here ya go nick-

http://www.musclechat.co.uk/viewtopic.php?t=6251&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=


----------



## crazycal1

168x20

weight was manageable.

just started on some extreme glutamine caps so i`m gonna be interested to see how they aid recovery.

my finger didnt bleed so that was bonus :lol:


----------



## crazycal1

169x20

damaged a muscle in the upper left trap-

gonna be having reiki everyday to see if it helps to clear it up-

long as its gone in 10 days i`ll do 170 next.


----------



## nick500

i know i keep saying it but bloody hell, i can't believe you are going up and up and up and not slowing down...


----------



## crazycal1

thats cos my training is spot on-

or should i say rest-

i put in the the effort for my rest as you do food :idea:

tbh ive found glutamine to be amazing-

my sleeping has improved no end,its even helped reduce my back pain somewhat and i`m recovering a day earlier-

i`m not going train any more often tho while i`m doing 20 rep work every workout.

in fact if it wasnt for a dose of the shits last week-and stopped taking glutamine almost as soon as i`d started it i reckon i wouldnt have damaged my trap muscle either.

i`m pretty much convinced i`ll be training naturally from now on 8)


----------



## JayCee2

awsome log.been reading tho took sumtime lol

just wondered hows much glutimine u take for it to be that helpfull mate

cheers jamie


----------



## crazycal1

ive been taking 5 capsules morning and evening or either side of training.

trouble is it seems my body doesnt like glutamine and it is the reason i had an upset stomach-

i just had another nite on the crapper  after reintroducing them to my system.

i am totally gutted.

i`d definetly recommend you get some tho-

i`m sure i`m just unlucky.

i dont think supps are the answer for you tho-

i think its youre training you should be reevaluating :wink:

nice long lean bulk with emphasis on core compound exercises :idea:


----------



## JayCee2

sorted,

i bought the capsules instead of the powder version from handb few months back but wasnt sure how many to take said it was 500mg tabs one a day and i shouldnt take more then that :? which is why i wondered

thats a [email protected] when suming does a load of good but upsets ya stomach id be right miffed off to say the least !!! :evil:


----------



## crazycal1

i am actually wondering if i could have some sort of glutamine deficiency cos i`m sure the effects i got off of it were for more than anything that i have read about.

might have a word with my GP,although from past experiences he`s just not interested in any sort of supps at all-

i remeber mentioning creatine once and he just kinda glazed over .......... :roll:

yes mate gutted!


----------



## squatty

My Gp is a bit like Miss Jones in Rising Damp. She was taking my blood pressure last year and suddenly said "Oooh, you've got lovely firm arms". I beat a hasty retreat when she asked me "Do you wear a leather belt when you train?"

Now, I see the male doctor who's obsessed with piles and viral infections


----------



## JayCee2

Squatty said:


> Now, I see the male doctor who's obsessed with piles and viral infections


 :shock: :shock: :lol: he must live a interesting life !!!!

id see a gp tho mate best to be safe then sorri :wink:


----------



## crazycal1

i will indeed.

trouble is after all my back probs the NHS is just like a huge brick wall to me!


----------



## crazycal1

170x20

thats 20kgs up in one training cycle.

nuff said 8)


----------



## crazycal1

definetley gonna be training natural for the forseeable future-

for the physique i want i dont think i need to use gear*-

i`ll be the first to admit i wanted to try it purely to see what its like and does(i do like a dabble)-

also cos i wanted to speed up gains.

if i wanted to be huge i`d carry on,but i dont, and for me and my needs, gear seems like cheating-

(i dont class it as cheating if you want to be massive-dont misinterpret that one).

of course it is easier to say you gonna stop doing a drug when you barely been off it a month. :lol: :lol: :lol:

*if i cant find a productive way to train my calves and they dont grow from a year of specialization work i may try another cycle+i never got to try a transdermal and i wanna know if it works :wink:


----------



## crazycal1

171kgx20

initially felt heavy,but by the end i was feeling really positive about keeping progress up-

is 400lbs possible this cycle?

i got hold of stuart mcroberts weight training techniques the other day-

awesome book!

actually got an extra rep on bench press just thru using better form-

nothing to do with training thru the pain!

i`m gonna be going thru all my exercises with a fine tooth comb

definetly havent lost any size since coming off dbol although i have dropped a couple of pounds and at last weigh in was 11"12-

havent dared weigh myself since tho

if anything i`m sure i look bigger-

although that could well be pyscological.

8)


----------



## crazycal1

2 days after training and i still pretty much ache all over still,forearms feel like their glowing :lol:


----------



## crazycal1

172x20 (378.4lbs)

seems like my grip was being tested this week-hands were still sore from last workout.

the day after my last workout i went out walkinga and ended up on a private road with noone about, so i tried walking backwards for the length of it-

maybe 1/2 mile with lots of undulations.

it pretty much crippled me but i managed it-

trouble is today i still had massive DOMS in my soleus and could hardly walk-

so i tried a massage and ended up with wet t-cloths heated up in the microwave to try and loosen them up.

(if they were too stiff it would have made me use my back more)

anyhoo all went well.

tried some slightly different form with my military presses and got an astonishing 3 extra reps on my first work set,maintained the reps for the subsequent 2 sets and managed 4 extra reps on my back down set.

dunno what the fcuk is going on there.


----------



## crazycal1

LOL well i still cant work properly,calves are still killing me.

hands are sore as fcuk.

i got a letter from the disc specialist at last from the hospital today-

fingers crossed i`ll get offered a new disc and the opportunity to get a big scar across my stomach


----------



## crazycal1

173x20-

damned heavy it was too.

specially on the last rep when my old dog starts staggering around underneath the plates as i`m ready to lower it.

good for gripwork tho!


----------



## newboy606

incredible, it just never ends and definitely makes me think more about the way i train


----------



## crazycal1

nice one wigz,

i was actually asked some training advice by a fellow house of juicer tonite-

well chuffed :lol:

tbh i cant understand how ive carried on lifting past a pb i hit on a cycle :lol:

of course i could secretly be still doing s**t on the quiet :wink:

LMAO

all this time i coulda been jabbing away with prop and using my anti needle stance as a cover.

ROFLMFAO!  :roll:


----------



## crazycal1

oh well i thought it was funny :twisted:

174x20

was a tad stressed today so i was just glad to get it over with-

cant wait to get to 400lbs(???kg )and start calf work again-

my back cant handle lifting this heavy, this frequently and calves too-

not often i regret not using a gym, but i would like to use a proper calf raise machine-

preferable some sorta machine where i can keep my back supported.


----------



## crazycal1

175x20-

now theres 2 no.`s i didnt expect using in the same sentence foranother 6 months

been getting into bodyweight squats on my days off and did 50 after the 20 reps.

systemic fatigue is getting ridiculous and its an effort to do 2 more exercises.

thats 385lbs and 15lbs to go.

thats 6.8kgs to go which is 7 workouts which is 28 days-

400lbs will be a nice early xmas pressie 8)



















jst discovered how to make GIF images


----------



## crazycal1

one of my ripped off pearls of wisdom-

Our friend Jared dropped us a note asking about some of the best

ways to build strong, powerful legs.

Tis a good question - every athlete should train their legs. Besides

the obvious athletic benefits, leg development is and should be part

of every training program for three very important reasons, one of

which I am about to reveal to you.

What I am talking about is the 'indirect effect,' as written by Arthur

Jones in the early 1970s:

'Throw a stone into a pool of water, and it will make a splash -- and

a wave will run to the far end of the pool; the larger the stone, the

larger the splash -- and the larger the wave.

A very similar effect results from any form of exercise -- I have

named this 'indirect effect'. When one muscle grows in response to

exercise, the entire muscular structure of the body grows to a lesser

degree -- even muscles that are not being exercised at all; and the

larger the muscle that is growing -- or the greater the degree of

growth -- the greater this indirect effect will be.'

Until quite recently, this effect was most pronounced as a result of

the practice of full squats.

It has been repeatedly; demonstrated that the practice of squats -- as

a single exercise -- will induce large-scale muscular growth

throughout the body; and while nobody yet understands why this

happens, there is no slightest doubt that it does happen."

The lesson should be clear - build your legs and get strong all over,

including your grip.

In fact, Joe Kinney, the first man to close the Iron Mind #4 gripper

used to put in some super-intense squatting sessions before breakfast

on his quest for super human grip strength.

Somehow those who follow Kinneys methods forget the squatting

part

hmmm

Anyhow, For the above reasons, it should be understood that squats,

are a tremendously valuable exercise when performed correctly -- and

that does not mean destroying your body in the process of doing them

(like most people do.)

But what if, for whatever reason, you cant squat, shouldnt squatting

or simply dont want to squat. First of all, I dont buy this excuse;

everyone can find some modified variation of the squat they can do.

Second of all, beyond all that, there are still many good exercise to

build

leg strength. The deadlift is good, especially when done with a TRAP BAR,

as are many lunge variations.

There are also a few machines that are worth looking into (and many to

forget about.)

For those wondering, the leg extension also should have a place in

every

athletes program for reasons I will discuss later. Of course, not to

the

exclusion of more serious leg work but as an adjunct to accomplishing

some things that cant be accomplished any other way.

If you arent as strong as you would like to be -- start training your

legs

like you mean it, Arthus Jones would be proud of you.

Train hard.


----------



## crazycal1

177x20

hardest set of my life-

tore another lump of skin from finger-

index this time which may prove a problem next workout.


----------



## nick500

incredible weight mate.


----------



## crazycal1

thanks dude,both my hands feel like their on fire.

on a side note- to no-one in particular-

ive recently seen razs` before and after pics -

theyre some of the most impressive ive seen!

massive respect mate-

and one of the most modest dudes i`ve met since being online.

(ya still overtrain tho bud :wink: :lol: )


----------



## Tom84

If you have seen the before, before pics. Ie Raz at a random sport event to now then majorly agree.


----------



## crazycal1

thats the one :wink:


----------



## nick500

Yeah i've seen them too - did you see the photo of him stuffing his face at a bbq cal, to his hulk pic?

dudes lost 4 stone net and definitely gained at least a stone of muscle, awesome results for 2 years of training.

Nick


----------



## crazycal1

yeah actually that was the one i saw-

LOL i`m old and get confused easily-

looked as if he was standing in a field!

but yes he was having a munch


----------



## Tom84

Yeah thats the one I've seen in the field. I must be young but equally confused.


----------



## crazycal1

LOL when you said sporting event - i know i remember grass in the back ground...

either way-

classic pic :wink:


----------



## crazycal1

180x20

and you know what?

realatively speaking-

it was fcuking easy :lol:

i did have to strap my inner thigh for deads tho-cos ive picked up a twinge.

no probs with it ,but i CAN feel it now


----------



## crazycal1

well as some of you know by now my elderly bully pinky has been peeing blood for about a week-

i didnt realise till a couple of days ago and since then its gone from from being pink colored pee too the now dark red today.

went to the vets yesterday and there were broken red blood cells in her sample.

the vet pretty much came out and said that it was probably a stomach tumour.

vets never like saying something like that unless theyre pretty certain.

i have got some antibiotics to see if they help cos there is a slim chance it could be an infection.

even tho she`s 13+ i`d risk an op if i thought she had a chance,but after her op last year she had a stroke and couldnt walk for a few days.

so unfortunately its not even an option.

she`s still fine in herself,although unsteady on her feet,always go to the door still when she needs a very frequent wizz.

i`m leaving the door open at nite so she can get out,but i`m slightly worried she`s gonna get stuck somewhere outside and not be able to get in again.

i`m not after sympathy and theres not much any of ya can say-

its just how it is!

i`ll keep ya all updated


----------



## Guest

Sorry to hear your problem  hope things work out.

Madmonkey.


----------



## nick500

ahhh 

cal and his love for dogs. hope she gets better !


----------



## mrhulahoop

Bad to hear about your dog mate. Hope its not cancer. Lost my dog to a tumour and it hurts like hell at the time.


----------



## crazycal1

hey dudes time for an update i guess.

just had 6 weeks off training-

first 2 weeks cos i beeded a rest last 4 cos i wanted to.

even treated myself to a shroom trip 

me dog may of may not have a tumour but does have kidney stones-or bladder?

anyhoo the upshot is last op she had she stroked and couldnt walk for 3 days until she was shot up with gear.

i was thinking of risking an op (cos it was 2 ops on the trot last time-stones and large lump mastectomies),but the atibiotics she`s on seem to be working well even on a half dose-

so hopefully she should be reletively ok for 6 months or so-

she`s nearly 14 and for an english thats damned good and i know she`s been on her last year for a while(such a heavy sleeper - you wouldnt beleive the times i thought she`d stopped breathing!)

so i gotta try and be happy with that-

all depends on how long the antibiotics work cos when she initially started pissing blood she was BAD.

fingers crossed.

anyhoo as for my 400lbx20 lift i was meant to do-

i decided my back had had enuff after my last journal entry and started my rest.

as it goes the previous weight i`d done was actually 400lbs-i just dont count the collars usually.

fcuk it-that`ll do me tho!

lots of walking this week and back training next week-

havent decided on a routine yet,but i wont be doing legs every workout for definite-

great way to grow but danged hard work.

i am toying with copying a routine that BIG wrote out for someone i know at UKM - its even 3 days a week(ish) and lower volume than i`m currently doing

oh yeah me and some mates have been busy messing around making our own forum


----------



## crazycal1

been back training now for a few weeks and pretty much got my strength back.

i`m currently back up to 173kgx20 for 20 rep partial deads.

rather than doing them every workout i`m doing 10 sets of bodyweight squats(now up to 10x40)alternate workouts.

doing seated calf raises 5x15 each workout(for now - will be doing a standing version at some point,hoping to get a hip belt so i can try squatting with it)

one workout i`m doing incline bench and dips - the other military press and chins.

am now training 2x in a week as i`m not caning my body with deads every workout


----------



## crazycal1

lol fcuk forgot to do last workout journal

174x 20

hit all other wieghts.

today 10x45 no weight squats.

still with good form

lol took 40 mins.

most of you have finished training now :wink:

5x15 seated calf 62.50kg

mili press 3x6 50kg thats apb although i failed last rep cos i psyched myself up so much i used too much energy pmsl

chins 5x6x6x6x5,

am seriously considering 2x6 with weight increments and the rest x5.

note to self get a hip belt

:idea:


----------



## crazycal1

175x20

was easy although i started 30mgs of naps 5 days ago lol

found a way to do standing calf raise against cage.

3x10 60kgs

incline bench 3x6 (first working set only 64kg)

dips 10x10x10x9x7


----------



## crazycal1

did 500 squats 10x5 quicker than least week too!

i`m ok for 6 sets with 2 mins rest in between but after that....

35 mins this time tho.

calve raises 5x10 standing 65kgs(god know how i did sets of 15 last time )

did a pb on military press 50kgs

3x6 + backdown set 1x10

6x6x6x6x5 chins

any one have an opinion on these squats i`m doing?

got the idea when i saw a pic of matt fureys thighs


----------



## crazycal1

well i started training yesterday and as i started my worksets i tightened my lifting belt with a yank and pulled a muscle in my back under shoulder blade are.

usually when this happens mid way thru training i carry on.

for once i didnt i went for a walk instead.

today pains not to bad at all.


----------



## crazycal1

weights seemed lite on warmups so i did a big jump-naughty naughty to 180kgx20

thats banging on the door of 400lbs again!

rest went ok.

dont think it was dbol (that i started yesterday) that made deads feel lite-i was fcuked after and poundage was the same as previous weeks.

oh yeah  as the competition entry date has expired-

me and some of the dudes from my place have entered a BB competition at Board Message 

(shamrockmuscle)

its for the most progress shown in 3 months.

i`m gonna be using some protein powder for the first time in over 5 years (probly)i would ideally like to have tried it on its own to gauge the recovery benefits.








gonna be investing in some of EXTREMES protein powder-who`s else! 

idea is to do 30mg of dbol a day for possibly 4-5 weeks max with 3 weeks winny after that.

ive got properly sourced dbol this time and thats why i`m repeating my last cycle amount-cos the stuff i got from a pharmacy -10 mins before i discovered forums wasn`t as good.

BUT depending on whether it comes in time i finally want to get some base powder and try it transdermally-

this will allow me to go longer and drop orals earlier if poss.

clomid and nolva for pct,cos me nuts just didnt feel right last time lol

thats the plan anyway.

lol you going down bully


----------



## crazycal1

181kg x 20

it seems i equalled last cycles pb already

i`m fairly confident of hotting 200kgs this time-

which i reckon should equal being able to do one full rep

i used one of extremes mass powders before training instead of my usual banana milk and oats and have to say i didnt get hungry mid workout as i usually do.

i must admit i found shake too sweet but thats cos i used milk to make it-

i also gotta say i dont get cravings for sweet food or buy sugar at all so that down to personal preference.

mixed up great

i also had a shake first thing in the afternoon when i got up(pmsl-heavy nite on the milfs)instead of waiting an hour to feel like eating.

just had whey with water and it was easy to drink down.

planning on keeping my diet the same with the addition of 2 servings of extreme whey a day-

i`m going to be intersted to see what differences are noticeable-

ie quicker recovery and hopefull training slightly more frequently if possible.

in fact its looking increasingly likely my cycle will be dbol only and i will be able to compare gains from previous cycle


----------



## architekt

good luck with the pb fella. sounds like you're gona smash that.

lol about the milf's! - you just can't resist can ya!

regards to the whey...i found it a bit sweet too...i usually try and stay away from anything with sugar in it..i'm flabby enough as it is, without the insulin spikes!


----------



## crazycal1

cheers bud!

182x20

increased bench by a kilo and calf raises too.


----------



## bulldozer1466867928

Good progress CC , i reckon you will make it to 200 kg this training cycle easy.


----------



## crazycal1

thanks bud:cool:

yeah i`m hoping to do 200kg-quite confident actually!

gotta be equal to 1 full rep at that weight

i dunno if i got me maths right but i think i could potentially add another 35 kgs if i keep the 1kg`s aweek going to till comp finished

lol thing is, thats 8 kgs more than last cycle and that was pretty unbeleivable progresswise!

think it would leave me at 217?

lmao

cant see it myself!


----------



## bulldozer1466867928

Well you never know!!


----------



## crazycal1

lol bully i know i`m youre inspiration and basically an all round God to ya,but i`m not so sure.pmsl

for the rest heres my comp pics.

i`m 39 (which means progress is slow these day pmsl)

5"8 3/4"

11 stone 11 1/2 lbs

ankle 8 7/8

calf 14 3/4"

thigh 23 3/8"

waist 33"

arm 14 3/4"

forearm 13 3/4

chest 44" fully expanded

all are cold measurements as are pics.





































good luck to all,especially bully


----------



## crazycal1

lol they are the before pics remember!

theyre not sposed to be that good-gotta have a bit of room for improvement

took this last nite 6 hours after training(yup late nite,bored and stoned again)on a full stomach.










not a great pic but i reckon ive hung on to my dbol gains ok even after dropping some water weight.

the plan is to keep cals minimal without hindering my progression,so as to keep weight approximately the same put on some muscle and lose some fat.

how the hell does my back look so fat when i`m not even 12 stone at my height? 

unfortunately i am still starting my calf specialisation plan and will be doing them 2 a week which isnt ideal,cos you aint gonna see no diff there lmao for a good while yet!

tho hopefully relying on my 20 rep partials will set me in good stead for some all over growth.

touch wood should be adding some transdermal test to situation if it comes,with 3 weeks winny to finish at the end.wont be running both orals consecutively tho if test is here.

if its no test i`ll be running dbol winny 5 weeks then 3 weeks winny-which will leave a month to finish cutting fat.


----------



## bulldozer1466867928

crazycal1 said:


> lol bully i know i`m youre inspiration and basically an all round God to ya,but i`m not so sure.pmsl


Dude dont do that!! I nearly cracked a rib where i laughed so hard


----------



## Xris

Those top two pics: I thought "s**t, he's got his legs on back to front!"


----------



## crazycal1

lol xris youre right-

lol yeah bully all part of my cunning plan!


----------



## crazycal1

185 x 20

thats a jump of 2 weeks.

wouldnt normally try it but warm ups felt so light

and it went fine









added 2.5 kg to seated calf raises 67.5kg 3x15

repeated last weeks mili press poundage-got it easy-50kg 3x6 + a backdown set 1x10

chins changed for the first time.

did 10x 7 x 7

then did a set of shrugs gripping a 20kg plate in each hand AND

a set of bicep curls and a set of reverse ones-weight to light to mention









after i had done initial warmup i reckon even only lightly pumped i`m back at same stage as dbol pics from last year-lower bf too.

shame i didnt have a camera today cos post workout pics would be my first real improvement(i reckon)for the contest.


----------



## crazycal1

189kg x 20

a jump of 3 weeks









coulda done more too.

shoulda be stopping winny to any day now.

i dont feel ive done justice to the cycle at all tbh,

and inspite of saying it before.

no more gear









i think in the end it was 3 weeks dbol 2 weeks winny....


----------



## crazycal1




----------



## crazycal1

toying with...

A

standing calf raise 3x?

seated 3x15

continuous partial deads for 2 x10-did 100kgs after 20 reps last workout and was ok so-gonna try them first-100 was easy but me back.....

20 rep partials

military press 3x8

followed by a backdown set 1x12?

then grip work (not going to be dropped this time :roll: )

B

incline bench press 3x6

pullovers 3x8

chins 5 sets ?x?

shrugs 2x8

2-3 sets of bicep curls done across the body

C will be the same as A but using dips - i think

hows it look bully?

first time ive written it down-

does it make sense?

is there a glaring error :lol:

i want to increase frequency slightybut give my back a bit more rest-

due to nocturnal activities :twisted: :roll:

the thing that shouts the most is that i`m hitting shoulders pretty much every time 

xris



> A few thoughts from the nutter at the back, given that you've got a very individualised routine there and it's gotta be for reasons I don't know:
> 
> Why seated calf raises when you already have standing ones? BTW I'm questioning whether high reps is really the way to go for calves. Seems to me that you need to overload them with weight for strength reps, as they're already more than able to handle endurance-length workloads.
> 
> And many people I reckon ruin their standing calf work by bending the legs slightly and allowing the hams to take some of the load. Then they say calves are hard to train
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backdown sets on press: if you wish to increase frequency of workouts you might not really need backdown sets, which as far as I can tell simply enable you to add volume. Remember how often shoulders are in the workouts.
> 
> Having such a lot of (partial) deadlifting in the workouts, are you sure you need shrugs also?
> 
> Not a critique, but a possibility: you could use pullovers as warmups for w/o B. They're just so goooood for upper body generally from traps to abs.
> 
> Sorry, pls explain. "C is A but with dips" As well as or instead of ...?
> 
> Apart from that, no queries. All your major compounds are in there, adapted for your circumstances. Good range of assistance exercises. Weekly structure of an early intermediate. If that's where you see yourself then your shoulders should cope with the load. If progress halts on those exercises then you'll know to use a longer more advanced cycle.
> 
> Helpful?


k then -calf work.

i`m questioning whether i should be doing lower reps too xris.

i want to use my trap bar for the standing ones and they will be around 8 reps(cant hold bar too long,but will be trying heavier)

which is kinda why seated will be higher reps,for a different rep range+as i`m doing them off my bench getting into postion is a hassle still(yes a gym is calling .. )

i`m trying standing and seated to hit the whole calf as T says,but also cos paul had us doing both.

i`ll be honest i have s**t calves-i hate doing calfwork and and even when i get serious about it it faulters.

given that i have s**t calves to start with i need a severe kick up the arse!.....

reason of routine xris (and i only asked bully cos i forgot you know ya brawn too - its cos youre so quiet and retiring lol)is to focus on legs still but give my back a rest (due to recently nocturnal activites being resumed-me back )

backdown sets are debatable,but i may simply drop a workset and keep backdown set in(i am a bit slack in increasing weight for back down set.

(i really need to resume writing up my entire poundages like i used to







)

reson for adding shrugs...

didnt go down well just doing chins for back LOL

if i`m careful i can do shrugs.

i have trap height but zero thickness-one aspect of me deads that hasnt done the job-

lol i do appear to have rear delts pmsl-well on one side cos i appear to have a slightly drooping right shoulder(falls forward and rear delt kinda disappears-forgot to ask ya about that again T







)

basically xris just trying to change the rep range of my chins-

i could actually try some wide grip chins-hmmm...

pullovers are going to be more a warmup?transition for back from chest-tried it the other week before i went to manchester and it felt good-

pullovers have affected old injuries before so i`ll be starting very light with lots of feel for movement(and yes i would have liked to used them after 20 reppers......

i meant swapping mili press for chins alternate leg workouts LOL

thanks for giving me such a detailed repsonse xris,feel free to make me explain more....


----------



## crazycal1

got some ZMA yesterday.from the local muscle shop.

wasnt cheap either

£20 for reflex-turned down opportunity for maximuscle









obviously wouldnt have paid thru the nose if i didnt want it quick.

basically ive stopped winny yesterday and am still waiting on some nolva posted by a mate-

cnuting post office-bring back nationalisation-

now thats sommat i never thought i`d say!!!

had a great nites sleep which kinda was all i wanted from it,altho i have also been trying to stop drink so much fluids before bed,cos i end up pissing so many times









so only getting up for 1 piss might have helped too









lol postman pat finally sorted it out-

so it was only 1 day break between winny and nolva

using up the last of me transdermal trib for what its worth.

dont feel shutdown at all compared to previous cycles-so i`m tending to believe you can get away with minimal/none pct for winny.

rather not try none at all tho lolol

oddly the bloke in the shop started going on about GH release when asleep from ZMA rather than the increased test levels it alledgedy produces....


----------



## crazycal1

lol 2 days off winny and i`m still getting horrific nite sweats due to GF`s incredibly insulated bed.

it was pretty much the deciding factor in coming off cycle early.

ive been honest about all aspects of drug taking ive indulged in apart from me dabbling with dbol and might have finished cycle but i wouldnt have felt write not saying...

its odd cos in my experience ive never come across anyone(male of female) who doesnt regard gear with horror,which i find even odder due to mates here doing it with partners approval(well sometimes)

it was the only aspect of my drug taking i didnt think she could handle-(i suspect i`m right too)

i ended up sleeping on the floor mid way thru last nite cos it was so bad-

slept ok too.

lol its looking like i`ll be kipping on a single mattress on the floor which i cant imagine is her ideal way of spending the nite with me







but its that hot round there i wont be able to saty overnite if not....

frigging nitemate it is


----------



## rawresultsgym

im not on anything right now or for a long time and this week i have been finding it hard to sleep because of how hot i felt even though the air in the room wasnt that hot i was on fire!


----------



## crazycal1

lol thats the other thang-she prefers to sleep with windows shut cos of noise on the morning-

it got opened at 5am-

then the fcuking birds started...


----------



## crazycal1

i always get confused when i`m loading the batr for my 20 reppers and as usual i got the weight wrong,NUT it was after all warm up sets soo....

as 190kgs felt ok as a warm up :roll: including the collars it was 197kg x 20 ( i inadvertantly added an extra 5 kg plate each side :lol:

well fcuking happy with that!

totally shagged out afterwards.but still did me grip work-not dropping that again!

200kgs - i`m gonna rip its nipples off :twisted:


----------



## crazycal1

well did a workout 2 days ago-

wasnt too sure of my state of strength due the stmach bug so i did a full body workout.

made a point of not pushing it too hard-

just guessed the weights and repped out.

however i did some stiffleg deads,abit lower than usual and more continuous deads witha trap bar with a larger range of motiion than usual-

they were pretty on par with parallel squats-

me back was really bad later on and in a way thats not far of visit to the ostopath pain 

i`m thinking of cutting my 20 reps down to 10 from now on with an increased ROM and alternating stifflegs and regular deads.

ive come to realise the 20 reps were taking along time and crucifying for the rest of the workout.

ive been saying recently not to train flat out all the time and it`ll be nice to have a lighter weight to use.

even tho i`m doing only 10 reps i`m going to drop back to around 160-170kgs and make sure my back adapts to greater ROM.

i cant bring myself to drop partials altogether cos i think theyre great :lol:

still going to be concentrating on legs long term and calves will be hammered from now on for the forseeable future,but it`ll be nice to do something to my arms for a while for a change.


----------



## crazycal1

right then trained t`other day and did what i felt like.

i just didnt have it in me to do the heavy leg workout i planned.

so i tried some stiffleg deads on their own,followed by calves,back-chins and shrugs with some bicep curls across the bod aka shredded stylee









next day back felt abit on the limit,altho i had worried i wasnt using correct form and hitting hams properly(using back to much i mean by this)

hams had DOMS so that was cool.

i did add 2.5kg`s to last workout,but i`m seriously thinking i should drop much lower and start at 40 kg`s(brawn recommends starting at half body weight so i should drop even lower-specially cos of my back-ego needs a slap







)

only doing 2 working sets btw and will be sticking to that.

fcuk knows what tomorrows workout will be...

maybe incline bench,close grip bench,dips and if i can calves again-3 sets of single legs of whatever reps till i can hit 15 and then add more weight i guess.

weighed meself again and i,m still at 11"6 which i find a lil odd cos i thought i`d have put on some water or something in a week cos i was sure i was dehydrated at last weight in.

i have come to terms with my weight loss and tbh i look far better from it.

downside is altho i lost some fat on my torso(much needed too)i lost muscle on my arms and calves-which being me worst body parts was a real shitter.

i have lost on my shoulders to and i dont like it but they are noticeably more defined too-which is sommat.

i dunno if it was the vit c i was necking cos i thought the comp finished this week,([email protected])but i`m getting defintion in my quads that ive never had before.

i dunno if this is cos of fatloss or less water retention or what,but fcuk is cool.(and that was from only 3 days of vit c).

assuming comp is still running i`m feeling like kicking ass a gain


----------



## crazycal1

had a time limit on training yesterday(due to a DWP voluntary appointment







)

turned out to be a good thing cos its reiterated to me that i should do a faster paced training routine.

ive blanked the actual fitness side of things for far to long -

specially bad cos of my age.

cos i havent done any 20 reppers since illness,my training has naturally got faster cos i`m n ot so knackered.

in the past ive trained purely to get the added weight on the bar every workout and taken as long as takes on between sets to get the increment too.

thats also means you cut down on exercises per workout,which was why i`d do no more than 4 exercises per workout.

i think alot of you think this is the way brawn says to train-

its not and ive never said it was-

it was my interpretation to get the results

Irequired!

in the book it advocates training from no rest in between sets doing full body/split routines to the other extreme i took it too.

didnt hit so much weight in most sets,but have got some new DOMS.

oh yeah added some close grip incline dumbell presses instead of barbell ones(i got a pin in my wrist)and were good.

since my weightloss ive noticed the line between my pecs goes nearly all the way up now









hmmm fcuk me ive lost a lot of strength on bench presses









so i think i`m training every third day now







as i`m not doing legs everyworkout(lol thats why i was training 2 a week dudes - bestial work! )

hoping to do calves each workout-well we`ll see...

popped into a gym on the way to the DWP.bloody place is just what i`d like,which gutted me at first but when i thought about it that was just surface stuff.

the big boys room was seperate to the shiny gym and quite small and with the machines all on top of each other-wasnt a huge range either-good tho-no power racks tho and now i think not a huge amount of free weights..

its in a lovely building in the city centre too

right near loads of offices....

there were 6 peeps in there LOL

whats a good name for a gym thats cool,appeals to hardcore lifters and mens health wannabees-

who i reckon if that had the grapefruits would actually prefer to train in a place they can pretend their rocky rather than their shiny gyms-

all about fcuking image/marketing innit .....


----------



## crazycal1

started back on my 20 rep partials,dropped weight back down to 190kgs which is still more than i planned,but it was pretty easy and my cardio has improved no end recently

really made me realise how unfit i am/was/still!

i knocked off a good quarter of the time taken to do the full set-so i`m well happy.

stiff legs followed-which are becoming a nbitemare to find aware of doing them without causing real back pain of the type i cant fix myself.

if i get pain tomorrow i`ll be reduced to doing them on a non leg day.

today i did them from just under knee height and instead of 2x10 i did 6x3 with and laugh all you will 45kgs

back is on the limit with that too.

calves followed-been doing them every sesh so far and altho i`m getting 15 reps theres no chance of a weight increase-

so i either have faith and stick with what i`m doing or drop frequency

chins are nice now ive dropped 5lbs(one of the few upsides to me illness)

got 8x8x7x6x6

did some 20kg plate shrugs and my grip went before traps did-bit pissed about that.

same prob with across the body bicep curls.(i`d previously been doing them on a none leg day so my grip wasnt wasted already)

this faster paced training is a nice change-not nice having to drop the weights to accomodate this tho!


----------



## FAT BOY

helo m8 i think you was just born to be a natural lol


----------



## crazycal1

hey bud long time no see!

iss true i`m a born natty (that loves a dabble)


----------



## crazycal1

did my easy workout today-

chest/tris/calves.

measured arms and theyre 15 1/4 and calves are 15" pumped tho!

interestingly (maybe) :lol: in brawn theres a set of measurements/chart which i cant be arsed to post up-really must tho! that say at my height at 12 stone i should have 15 1/2" calves-which is what i`m seeking (i`m currently 11 stone 6-fcuking virus),thing is me calves ankles(9" now)still look frigging awful due to overall shape.

fcuk knows how theyve added half an inch since comp but there ya go...

dont look it for sure!


----------



## mrhulahoop

I dont have the time to catch up reading on your journal at the moment so you may have already covered this but...

Have you had that comp yet? And if yes....how did it go?


----------



## crazycal1

hey dude comp ends next week i think bud-end of the month..

i already got it wrong once one of my competitors unwittingly tricked me into getting the date wrong

bloody memories awful!

i didnt think much of the 5 week dbol/winny cycle i did at all(even tho it was my choice to finish early)and what with losing 5lbs from a virus i reckon i lost any gains i made-if any.

i think i did cycle to early into my training cycle.

no excuses tho cos i do look much beter at 11"6 than 11"11.

mind you i was 11"6 this time last year and altho i`n better shape it`s still hard to take.

got 192kgx20 the other day and yesterday trained chest/tri`s and calves.

finally realised i needed an easy workout to save me sanity cos i`m so used to doing legs every workout.

no DOMS at all


----------



## mrhulahoop

Getting a virus couldn't have helped matters. I got flu (think) a while back and couldn't even walk to the toilet, never mind train and eat. It took me 3 weeks before I started getting the strength to lift properly again. I didn't allow it to do my head in though because I wasn't training for anything other than my own enjoyment,...no comp or anything.

Good luck with it anyhow.


----------



## rawresultsgym

ive just had a virus too that lasted 4 days lost nearly a stone but it came back within a week back up to 90kg now


----------



## crazycal1

sh1t mate a stone-

i ended up needing counselling from squatty losing 5 lbs

always seem to lose muscle mass in the places you leat want it too lolol!

btw when i was ill i didnt give a fcuk about anything-

only thing i tried to do was keep downing protein powder occasionally to minimise muscle loss-

it was the last thing on earth i felt like stomaching...

8 days to go till end of comp......

hoping for some good pics despite my excuses


----------



## rawresultsgym

quite strange really as i had only just managed to put the mass on to 14st then i was that ill i couldnt eat at all for 3 days and lost a stone but put it back on again in a week and im stronger than i was before aswell!


----------



## crazycal1

youre lucky mate-

i lost a lot of strength.


----------



## crazycal1

bloody wisdom tooth is giving me grief.

can barely slide in a forkfull of tuna at the mo 

did an upper body workout yesterday cos i hadnt trained for 7 days.

didnt go well due to painkillers(dihydrocodeine)-

no strength whatsoever-

so glad i didnt try legs.

military press

dips

chins

shrugs

on a plus note i reckon i can maintain my current physique easily and hopefully for a long time too.


----------



## Ragdoll

Did you get prescribed dihydrocodeine? Thats a bit strong and I wouldn't have chosen that for this type of pain.

I just had my wisdom tooth out. My dentist couldn't do it so I had to wait months for a hospital appt. A little old woman got it out in 30 seconds. and it didn't hurt... until later when the aneasthetic wore off.

If you can't sleep with it ask the doctor for Amytryptolene. I got to a stage where I didn't sleep for 3 days and thats what my doctor ordered. It worked for me.


----------



## crazycal1

ahh it gave me an earache too.

paracetamol didnt touch it.

and i was hoping to get some coproxamol of me neighbour-

poor sods soo ill now he`s got nothing but dihydro...

stopped taking it now 8)

its nasty old s**t which i had to take for 3 months years ago-

hate the stuff :lol:

but thanks 8)

(btw he`s got amatryptoline but i wouldnt like to have to use it-melatonins the tits)


----------



## crazycal1

fcuk ive been slack recently in my journal.

190kgx20 partial deads

3x6 military press

5x6 chins

3x10 calves

done!

trained me first free client yesterday and he`s coming back tomorrow!

another tomorrow as well!

also another definete next thursday.

lol i trained me mum this afternoon-

interesting as always :lol:

she`s actually in very good shape just has this thing about not eating much protein and eating not before bed...

stepdad tonite.....


----------



## Guest

sounds like ur busy mate, hope all goes well for you.


----------



## Youngster_88

what kind of routine are you doing mate?


----------



## crazycal1

nice one ali 

just need some over/underweight individuals who`re too embarressed to got to a gym who want to give me £20 and hour to abuse them rather than the current freebies.

one step at a time tho.....

my current routine is trained twice a week rather than every fourth day as in the past altho recently i did start training every third day around a 9 day week.

I`ve been experimenting as i wanted to drop my partial deads on alternate workouts.(was doing them every time)

A

20 rep rest pause partial deads

military press 6x3 (at times with a back down set)

6x5 bodyweight chins

3x10 single leg calf raises.

B

incline bench press 6x3 + a backdown set with 65%ish of last set done for 12 reps

dips 5x10

incline close grip DB press 3x6-8

3x10 single leg calf raises

thats it-

apart from the odd tweak in order occasionally i stick with it.

i stretch 2x every day and have finally managed to do crunches with out exacerbating my disc problem.


----------



## mrhulahoop

Hello Sir.

On millitary presses you do 6 sets of 3 reps, or 3 sets of 6 reps?


----------



## crazycal1

doh! well spotted dude.

3x6 hee hee

been really slack with my journal-

i`m back up to 191x20 for me partials


----------



## mrhulahoop

Still better than what I do. Keep slacking so that I can catch up.


----------



## Tall

Good news on the Deads Cal - you back on schedule for those now?


----------



## bulldozer1466867928

I see you got some big old grapefruits there cal


----------



## Tall

Is this the most viewed Thread on MC...?


----------



## crazycal1

if its not it fcuking well should be!

lots of quality info in here


----------



## Tall

LMAO! Modest as ever... You've got balls mate I'll tell you that...


----------



## mrhulahoop

Read it backwards and you will find it contains a sinister political prophesy.


----------



## Tall

Hah - If you read it backs you'll find it contains 'Brawn' hidden using steganography


----------



## crazycal1

196kg x20

very hard, but i can see 200kgs is doable.

also equalled military press pb-

go on laugh ya coonts

3x6 at 44kg









you lot probly use DB`s that heavy









odd that i got good shoulders tho -

including rear delts


----------



## Tall

Good going on the trap bar deads mate.


----------



## crazycal1

decided to have a rest day :lol:

aint worked out for nealry 10 cos of decorating and me backs feeling hammered 

still hallway looks nice!


----------



## crazycal1

well i finally hit 200kgx20 and they were way harder that the last time i did 199x20 including collars last xmas.

still they got done and its time to set another goal









i seem to remember a while back i hypothesized what i`d be lifting if i continued lifting as i had been-

i think i should have hit 220kx20 around now PMSL

oh well-just goes to show ya shouldnt get carried away









i seem to be carrying an injury under my left shoulder blade which is aggravated by pressing









i seemingly wasnt adequately rested the week i pb`d in bench and the last 2 reps took around 3-5secs in the postive phase each time....

seemed fine at the time tho


----------



## Pikey1466867920

Souds like you have a rotator cuff injury - tiny muscle that hardly anyone ever thinks to train. If you lie on your side with your upper elbow held into your ribs move your wrist out from your side keeping your elbow in - this isolates the rotator cuff if it hurts - that what's up. give it a few days rest then start performing that exercise after a week or so try holding a 1kg plate or tin or something and do the same. Don't go laughing at the weight till you've tried it.

I had problems with mine when I was powerlifting and it exhibited just as you are describing.

PS good going on the deadlift - I'm not sure what a trap bar is but 20 reps with 200K is good strength and muscle endurance.


----------



## Tall

Congrats on the PB.

Do you mean your rotator cuff or somewhere else?


----------



## Tall

Pikey - Snap!


----------



## crazycal1

lol tbh i`m not sure where the rotator cuff is,only way i can describe it is a slight pull under the shoulder blade but viewed as being under the surface of my back rather than near my shoulders..

nice one dudes!


----------



## Pikey1466867920

Yep that's the place. Try that exercise it's an odd muscle in that none of the common exercises target it. You won't believe how weak it is in comparisson to the muscles you train regularly - a very common injury for weight lifters and power lifters as it ends up being the weak link for the reasons above.


----------



## Tall

Do you mean these type of exercises mate?

Rotator Cuff Strengthening Exercises


----------



## crazycal1

lol missed ya first post pikey

thats the lying L flye youre describing.

its an exercises ive known i should be doing for ages ....

better start


----------



## crazycal1

due to no pressing movements i went for-

10 sets of 30 bodyweight squats(embarrassed to say they fooked me too 

3x10 single leg calf raises

3x15 seated single leg calf raises

then i hung by my toes from my cage and did some kinda reverse toe raises-

yup like a bat. :lol:

3 sets of pinch gripping some 20`s

5 sets of thick bar holds

6 sets of finger curls 2 of which were done reversed with palms facing.

oh yeah i must be desribing my injury wrong-its not my RC thank fcuk!

still gonna start doing lying L flye tho.


----------



## Tall

*ahem*

300 Squats?

*ahem*

Now its at this point we all dive in with the words overtraining just to wind you up....

Oh this post will be stored oh yes


----------



## crazycal1

you have email


----------



## crazycal1

fcukit!

40 today!


----------



## Pikey1466867920

Hey Happy Birthday !!!

It's worse getting there than being there and you're in better condition than most 20 year olds!


----------



## crazycal1

thanks bud-iy has been a shitty week getting used to eat tho(wasnt expecting that  )

right then ive got a couple of weeks of puff left then thats it(supposedly







)

i hit 202kgsx20 last week including collars.

now taking a couple of weeks off training-

ive had a stinking cold all week and a couple of niggling injuries that are disappearing even by training once a week with selective exercises...

on a plus note i met a friend of the GF today who is some sort of therapist who has treated lots of national standard athletes and a athens gold medalist(dont know who-she wouldnt say).

she seems to be a combination of osteopath/chiro/masseuse...etc etc.

seemingly she`s the person ive been trying to find to treat my back for years.

she did some sort of deep muscle massage and ultrasound on me and seems fairly confident i could get 95% mobility in the joint again and not require surgery.

ive got a several muscle imbalances i knew about-one being my right shoulder drooping forward-she`s given me some stretches and advised me to start using DB`s on presses and for a few months using slightly more weight in the left hand(i`ve got noticeably bigger right front delt)as i`m lifting predominatly with my RHS









i got a week fo painting ahead of me and maybe a week of walking then i`ll start lifting again.

now got the cash for my personal training website


----------



## bulldozer1466867928

I think thats terrible advice to press with different weight dumbbells mate.

To be blunt lol

Just stick with the same weight in each hand, in time the weak side will catch up.


----------



## crazycal1

right then todays the day i give up smoking puff!

now i have said many times i dont rate supps that much-

but i am one for the placebo effect!

i have lol

dhea if it turns up

gabba-ditto

horny goat weed extract

fenugreek extract

ginseng (ya never know!)

cissus quadrangulus(spelling)

might be something else too but me memories shite









oh yeah some more extreme protein and i`m gonna be trying some kre-evolution for preworkouts!

got very warm from a short walk which i`m putting down to the cissus q









hopefully it might have a positve effect on the injury i`m carrying.

usually i`d never do any supps while i`m injurred cos its a waste,but i will need all the help i can get!


----------



## Tall

Vit B

St Johns Wort

Gingko Biloba

Sida


----------



## crazycal1

i`m also doing vit b and shitloads of fishoils...

tried st johns wort in the past and didmt do much tbh-

tbh i did forget to get some tho.

dunno much about sida.....

i pretty much got most theoretical angles covered tho


----------



## crazycal1

for all you warriors out there


----------



## Tall

PMSL Keyboard Warrior


----------



## bulldozer1466867928

I defo saved that pic for future use.


----------



## crazycal1

well ive been straightheaded for 10 days  

i had some awesome the other day one of my best mates had his HIV test come back negative...

given the circumstances -

unprotected sex with a confirmed HIV positive cnut who didnt mention the fact...

he was a very lucky dude ......

and yeah the fcuker got the holey crap beaten out of him when he found out!

i cant imagine the nitemare he`s been thru.


----------



## Tom84

Jesus christ how can you **** with someones life like that. Glad he's ok dude. Also as you may have noticed I've already used the pic. I did give you the credit but KP edited it as I posted the link not the pic.

****ing classic


----------



## crazycal1

lol thanks bud it`s dedicated originally to a lil **** called sentinel !

hmm who`d have thought i but being THC free has improved my quality of sleep on an astonishing level

pretty much for the last 6 years ive been waking 3x nite usually cos i was desperate for a piss-

i`d always put it down to how much fluids i`d drunk-

normally a pint of milk 30 mins before bed with tuna or sommat-

in fact if i was in bed by 12-1 everything after 9 oclock needed to come out-

lol i did wonder if it was age related(careful dudes dont take the piss







)cos of course just cos i dont look it i am still 40..

lol long as i get some sex before bed falling asleep is no probs( ive had this thing for years about hating not falling asleep when my head hits the pillow and the thought of early nites was actually quite scary just in case i couldnt-which of course never happened cos i was stoned far more than i realised...lol

ive done everything i could to maximise my sleep potential since i started working nites cos i could sleep for 10 hours straight and wake up feeling ive had only 1.

in the end i was double dosing melatonin-6g and altho it did help not waking up abit(always 1-2 x still)i still always felt rough as fcuk!

cos i had no probs for maybe 10 years of smoking dope problem free it never occurred it was making my sleep probs worse









it was obviously driving me crazy!

i think ive only had to get up and wizz once in my 11 days of quitting









i got up after 6.5 hours last nite-30 mins early just in case my alarm didnt go off as i had an appointment this morning.

couldnt beleive it!

cant beleive ive been a **** for so long


----------



## CMinOZ

congrats on giving up you weed mate - I did it about 5 years ago after an ounce a week habit for a very long time.


----------



## Tall

Cal - have you tried napping?

I have a caffeine nap (coffee then sleep for 15mins) and some power naps on a regular basis.

My fave is either a pre or post workout nap on a Saturday.


----------



## crazycal1

> congrats on giving up you weed mate - I did it about 5 years ago after an ounce a week habit for a very long time.


jesus i thought i could puff 

i maybe did 3/4 a week at my peak but thats impressive mate.

do you ever get tempted nowadays?

hmm power naps-

i always feel like s**t if i do that, but then things maybe different now and i would for sure like to catch up on sleep.

6.5 hours would not be allowed if i was back in full training tho.

trained sunday for alight one just to get into the swing of things and did another light one 2 days later lol-yup thats right!

fcuking loved making the guys i was training with look silly on deads specially when 1 is 6 ft 15stone at 15% and been training hard for 2 years.

lol it was on my warm up weights


----------



## Tall

PMSL

Don't forget though mate - those deads have been YOUR exercise over that past 3 years.

Plus being short has its advantage (leverage and other physics type gubbins)

200kg for reps is good going in anyones book.

Her indoors feels worse with power naps - but I think she sleeps as opposed to naps. Tis a fine art - 15-25mins is all I need to feel refreshed.

I like to nap after tea during hollyoaks too.  Bit of light snoring, sorted


----------



## crazycal1

well i guess getting free wood from hollyoaks helps you nod of heh heh heh

the coolest thing about kicking the big dudes ass was that i used to work with him as a weedy 16 year old and he was 24 and i might add genetically great in shape just from hard work.

we bumped into each other in town one day and he hardly recognized me....

its moments like that that that makes all the effort worth while.

i thought he just wanted a training partner turns out he`s free client no.6!

as cool as!


----------



## Tom84

Can you conventionally dead 200kg for reps? I'm ****ing impressed mate, hats off.


----------



## CMinOZ

> do you ever get tempted nowadays?


No mate, to be honest I don't - I gave up for my missus who absolutely hated my zombie like state.


----------



## crazycal1

> Can you conventionally dead 200kg for reps? I'm ****ing impressed mate, hats off


lol can i bollocks

202kgx20 trap bar-from mid shin height with 45-60 secs in between reps-

dunno what talls on about 

but i do recon i could do 202kg for one lift from the floor if i tried-

maybe i could do more than one...but as ever i lift to protect my back and i`m not interested in trying.

but at 11 stone 7 (without blowing me own bugle too much)i think thats respectable.

but thanks YG

CMinOZ i gave up for varying reasons and my missus was a major factor and without her i wouldnt have tried.(never nagged me once either)


----------



## Tall

crazycal1 said:


> lol can i bollocks
> 
> 202kgx20 trap bar-from mid shin height with 45-60 secs in between reps-
> 
> dunno what talls on about


Erm... Don't be blaming me cos you lads can't read...I didn't mention conventional deads did I?  

I won't bother patting you on the back again if I get my hand chewed off... Geeeees.....

PMSL.


----------



## crazycal1

lol iwasnt biting mate-just didnt know where you got the 200kg from...


----------



## Tall

crazycal1 said:


> lol iwasnt biting mate-just didnt know where you got the 200kg from...


LOL No no - no more praise for you 



crazycal1 said:


> ...
> 
> i hit 202kgsx20 last week including collars.
> 
> ...


^^^ I got it from there dood. 202kgs x 20reps.


----------



## Tom84

crazycal1 said:


> but i do recon i could do 202kg for one lift from the floor if i tried-
> 
> but at 11 stone 7 (without blowing me own bugle too much)i think thats respectable.


thats a lot better than respectable mate not many non competitors can lift that and I doubt anyone on the board below 12 stone. The only time I've got near 200kg was at 14 stone. I'm around the 180 mark usually.


----------



## crazycal1

thanks dude-

yeah it might not be from the floor but my theory is ive still got a hell of a lot of force going thru my bod....


----------



## Pikey1466867920

Dudes I aint powerlifting anymore but at 67K my PB was 265K - my nutter of a coach used to have me doing 5 sets of 15 with 195K. And another of his favorites was deadlifting with feet on 3 inch blocks of wood... no bloody wonder I'm fulll of niggly aches and pain. Now I do believe "show me what you've got, not what you used to do" - answer is I don't know but might have a go in a few weeks when I'm recharged - mind you I won't be 12 stone then either 

200K hanging from your hands at under 12 stone is serious - 20 reps from shins or not respect dude that takes balls and determination!!!


----------



## crazycal1

thanks mate-right back at ya


----------



## crazycal1

just been playing with workouts at the mo.

just making sure i can lift safely with out reaggravating any injuries(which appear to have cleared up)

lol just been doing 5 reps or 3 reps depending on who i`m training with to their one deadlift-just taking turns...

been doing DB presses instead of BB ones as ive been told that i`m pushing with my right arm more than my left.(my right delt now ive had it pointed out is noticeably more pronounced than the left!

i guess i`m gonna start doing DB benches too at some point but i`m not keen lol(just know i should)

made a proper thick bar up by trimming a scaffold pole up so it fits my BB perfectly and now its also ready for pressing with.

gonna do the same for my dumbells and chinning chains.

also considering dropping deadlift weight and lifting in woolly gloves to work grip more heavily and do reps quicker to make up for less weight!

just got a cheapo olympic bar from ebay(only goes up to 160kg)but it`ll be fine for now for what i need.

it just looks abit more professional for my clients...

gonna have my weights drilled out to olympic size...

also gonna have a sleeve made by sals dad who`s an engineer for the ends of my trap bar so the weights will still fit-

i`m not wasting 200kgs of weight

next in the list is to get my cage extended to full size too.

also have made up a lat pulldown attatchment to fit to the top of the cage which i`ll fit when the cage has been extended.

yup my brains been a busy boy now its not sedated 24x7.


----------



## crazycal1

well progress has been lacking for my first time for pics!

its been a funny old 3-4 months...

you all know my situation giving up hash for various reasons-appetite being 1.

weighed in yesterday at 11 stone 2 :shock: 

gonna weigh again tomorrow to see if its an aberration or not.

only slightly pumped from a brief v light workout...


----------



## crazycal1

my stomach/lower back is actually smaller now than it was 3 years ago pre brawn and progress which is cool so some of the weight loss is acceptable but me arms are defo smaller and they not one of my best bodyparts to start with-of course even losing some fat on my arms is gonna shrink them-but they defo lost some muscle...

but hey i`m not quitting dope again-

ya gotta think positive dudes!


----------



## Pikey1466867920

Dude,

You look bloody good muscular, strong and lean, stop giving yourself a hard time you arms are well proportioned!

You'll have to tell me how to post up pics like that, I only seem tob e able to get thumb sized ones..?

Like the tat's too - it's a good look fella - and you've top taste in dogs to boot!


----------



## Tall

Now Cal... I'm going to say something... And... You aint gonna like it mate...

This is going to go against everything you stand for...

Have you tried doing isolation exercises direct Bicep/Tricep work?


----------



## crazycal1

> Dude,
> 
> You look bloody good muscular, strong and lean, stop giving yourself a hard time you arms are well proportioned!
> 
> You'll have to tell me how to post up pics like that, I only seem tob e able to get thumb sized ones..?
> 
> Like the tat's too - it's a good look fella - and you've top taste in dogs to boot!












thanks mate (thing is i hate it when peeps posts sound like they written like a spin doctor with rose tinted specs on!)

no i havent tall-

well not since ive read brawn.

i used too,but at that time i hadnt discovered a way to work legs (and hence didnt get the overall growth)

dips for tris and chins for bi`s...

bully has pointed out that i have an imbalance that causes me upper forearm pain when i do any bi work-

also for chins which is why i chin with my chains(bit like using DB`s)so i can use a different hand placing.

when i get a camera i`ll show some pics of this lil rubber gizmo ive just got for finger extensions which will hopefully correct this.

PG did show me how to do bi curls across the bod which are now called shredded curls but in the end they caused the pain to and got dropped.

i expect to have to add another stone to my bod(at least)to get an extra inch on calves and bi`s and they`ll be the final piece of the jigsaw puzzle that is my physique....

pikey.

go to TinyPic - Share The Experience!™

click on browse.

a window will appear showing the contents of your comp.

click on the pic you want to post.

click upload.

click copy(you will have a few options)

click on 2nd one down.

simply paste into post.

(dont try to click onto the image option next to quote button-(above))

voila!


----------



## Tall

Do you get any pain on things like Preacher Curls Cal?

Or even add in some more indirect work like rows etc


----------



## crazycal1

lol tall yes i do and no i wont be doing any rows,my back dont like them-

have i mentioned my back


----------



## Tall

Think its your conversation starter isn't it? 

Pullups then?  - More work on the Bi's than chins


----------



## crazycal1

trained proper for the first time yesterday.

did some warm up deads and it felt right to start back at 185kg x 20.

its a shame cos if i`d hit 202kg then dropped back(which i must admit my ego wouldnt have let me do)(this time)i coulda cycled back and done 185kg and it`d have seemed like a walk in the park and so easy.

as i didnt it was bloody hard but very very doable-

in fact i pissed thru the last 5 reps so i`m thinking i coulda warmed up abit more thouraghly.

shame of it is i was planning on doing reps with less rest in between but me back still couldnt handle it still 

did calves next on a 45 degree tilted block done slow with a 4 second squeeze at the top of each rep.(only 10kg DB`s tho)

only managed 3x8 single legs but thats cool.

next i swapped over to incline DB press,which will be done with thick handles bells when i cut a scaffold pole up :idea:

did 10-15 reps per set which allowed only 3x10 dips to finish off with which surprised me as usually do 5x10.

enjoyed that!



> Pullups then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - More work on the Bi's than chins


will discuss later!


----------



## Tall

Nice work mate.

I'd hand out a reprimanding for altering your routine later


----------



## Tom84

any reason for the thick handle dumbells from a bodybuilding point of view. Only reason I ask is because I always find them more difficult to use, just wondered if its anthing other than convenience like forearm development etc...


----------



## crazycal1

yeah mate upper arm development too


----------



## crazycal1

had a fcuking wicked workout yesterday! :shock:

1/4 asprin/expresso and 2 kre alk.

20x 187.5kg felt like i was flying 8)

3x8 single leg calf rasies done on a 45 degree block with a 4 second squeeze at the top and done as slow as i could with a 10kg bell.

mili press with bells 3x10-13kg done seated (lol 10kg bell-for now-just doing them slow to get a feel for it)

chins 7x7x7x6x7 with socks on me hands.

i found them better than weighted dips and they sooo worked my forearms and bi`s 8)

the dude i train with-his deads form went tits up for a couple of weeks,but he got his form back and after dropping the weight for 2 weeks dramatically we now have him back up to 150kg from 135....

nother few weeks we gonna add some dbol at a low dose.


----------



## Tall

Nice one mate.

I'm sure I read about someone deadlifting with oven gloves on somewhere - it mate me think of you with your woolly mits


----------



## crazycal1

forgot to post up previous workout but got 190kgx20 no probs.

last weekend i refelted sals flat roof with me training partner and to my astonishment my back held up ok(i used to do flat roofing)

i`m thinking this accupuncture i`m getting of one of my freebie clients is having a very positive effect!!!!!

hands where still sore so i trained on the 5th day from previous workout.

i discovered a decongestant due to a cold which had nothing but synephrine in it.

so with one of those a 1/4 asprin and a coffee and 2 kre-alk that i was buzzing my titties off









thought that i`d try 192kgx20-

absolutely p1ssed it!

shoulda started on 1kg increments at 190kg too!

back is fine today- WOOHOOOOOO!

did calves straight after and added a kilo to single legs(thats now with 11kg DB`s hahaha,but done sooo slow on a 45 degree angle!)

DB mili press next-

dont like and am going back to a BB.

did chins with socks on and did 10x10x8x6x8(probly rested longer as i got the 8 last set....)

having some big probs with the new dawg lilly.(thanks for the chat hawkie







)

first day i babied her too much cos i wanted her to feel at home.

she took that to be that she was top bitch in the house above me!!!!!

tried biting me twice and then sal....

she got heavily corrected!

she was removed from a cnut who`d kept her caged 24x7(not a run a cage!) and as it turned out used to kick her alot.

i`d smacked her when she went for daisy and it didnt register!

she tried having a chew of me new bench and i inadvertently stopped her with me foot(didnt boot her)but did give her a big nudge with me instep.

fcuk me that had her cowering!!!

love to get me hands in the **** who owned her!

anyhoo she`s not got pinkies old basket and seems to know thats where she goes instead of the settee.

(she was kicking off when anyone was getting attention other than her)

hoping not to have to get a muzzle, cos i see that as a mask (excuse the pun)rather than a long term solution.

whole reason i wanted another dog is cos daisy missed pinky so much but she`s not enjoying any of this and indoors seems basically petrified of her...

outdoors she pretty much kicks ass









wish me luck!


----------



## crazycal1

195kgx20

pissed it!

3 more workouts and at this rate i`m gonna kill my pb









lillys getting better every day!

she only tried to bite me once yesterday lol

but seriusly cant beleive the progress she`s making...


----------



## crazycal1

got some knee probs at the mo(the right one) from felting the GF`s bathroom and kitchen (without knee pads-like a twta)

amazed me back didnt fcuk up on me-in fact i lifted 2 days later which was cool.

got my 197.5kg x 20 today,but unless it sorts itself out unfortunately i`m gonna have to drop to 1kg increments altho i expected to have had to do that 10kg`s a go.

gutted tho cos i had hoped to do my pb in 2 workouts time-

it`ll now be another 5 workouts.

got some cissus quadrangulus which may help fingers crossed.

one of the dudes i train for free gives me accupncture which has helped my back enormously and i`m hoping he can help with me knee thru either pins or friction rubbing.

another of my trainers (dale) is making me a website for me PT services and we`ve finally decided on the front page-AT LAST!

if you go to the prada phone website you`ll get the idea...

took some pics today but ive realised i need to be looking in the camera(twta!)

he`s gonna cut the figure of me out-B&W it and put it on a groovy dark background and i`m going to magically appear (using flash imagery which i`m told wont be slow to load) :rofl:

anyway heres the pic that came out ok but i gotta do another.....

fcuking hate smiling so bear with it hahahaha

in fact i think hes`s gonna photoshop me brad pitts smile on to the pic we use lol










(bugger it came out a bit big!)

before i quit smoking hash(it was fcuking with my appetite big time)i lost quite 4-5lbs of BF (i hope) and i`m pretty much in the shape of my last photos when i dehydrated myself to a similar weight....


----------



## crazycal1

fook up!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crazycal1




----------



## Pikey1466867920

Lookin good mate, proper PTI look! well muscled and hard. The bullies are looking good too, we have similar tastes.

Sad to say with bullies and other Bull breeds they do attract idiots who think they make em look hard and then can't handle em. And as for caged 24x7 its a dog not a toy the [email protected] needs locking up 24 hours a day... Stick with her mate she'll come through just needs some one to loook to as pack leader, love, exercise, handling and paitence


----------



## crazycal1

yup i`m reading the dog listener at the mo(its for me as brilliant a book as brawn)

its all about thinking about things from the dog perspective and from a humans..

its imperative for me(and family to be the alphas-as you say)

i go out of the front door first(i`m leading the hunt)

i pretend to eat from her bowl (and let her wait till ive finished)

ignoring her when i come back into a room etc..

powerful stuff!

sommat i wrote to a mate about my quitting dope-

smoking dope is a very seductive thing bud-

i would have sworn i was handling it well-

theres a term functioning alcoholic-i would have applied that term to me...

when ya get away with doing something for 10 years and then carry on for another 10 you dont realise whats causing the probs..

turns out that in the end smoking s**t was the reason i was waking up 3-4 times a nite for a piss and unable to get back to sleep at 4 am...

i was pretty much driving myself nuts with sleep deprivation!


----------



## crazycal1

btw as she`s so thin her muscle definition -specially around her shoulders is fooking crazy!

the fcuk she was taken from has still got 2 staffs-

they were put in the cage with her one day-

and she munched the pup badly!

that was when the cnut sh1t himself and couldnt get her out of the cage...

small place norwich .....

if and when i find out his location(the dude i got her from didnt want to say where cos of reprisals) i`ll be phoning the rspca at the very least.......

i got a long memory!

and some friends in very low places....


----------



## crazycal1

oh yeah i did buy some 25kg plates last nite and also i spent 105 (no pound sign on comp lol)on a HIP BELT so i can now do squats-and something other than single leg calf raises(single leg stuff is time consuming when i`m training my peeps)

at last i can do donkey calf raises which hit gastroc AND soleus together!

duuuuudes just think how much lovely protein powder/supps i could buy for that!









oh yeah -

usually when i hit my pb its time to do either some gear or whatever supps i have bought.

(i bought a crap load of supps to help me bridge quitting dope-bloody things upset my stomach tho-as did quitting dope..so it was double bad)

usually tho it takes longer in my TRAINING CYCLE to get to my pb and i`m sure i`m not goig to be on my absolute limit this time when i do-

soooo

get this for a crazy plan-

i`m gonna weight a few weeks before i do start them-

therefore imo i will maximise any gains i get from them-

THIS APPPLIES TO GEAR ESPECIALLY!

one of the dudes i train was given some dbol and ive made him wait until he`s working his absolute ass off before he takes it!

he`s taken my advice and restrained himself for 3 weeks and now the time is right-IMO

he was only given 100 5mg tabs and he`s gonna be doing 10mgs a day with weekends off-(my first time was 15mgs a day with weekends off and it worked really well)

if it wasnt for me he`d have no clue about having nolva on standby(which ive got some of left over from my dark days lmao)

he`s actually been training for 15 years which shocked me cos i`d have guessed 2-3 tops going by his physique.

he has big bi`s and back-not good shoulders-no lower chest-reasonable thighs(not on par with mine tho-6ft and 15 stone-aged 48 - 15% BF with no abs showing.

good natural calves tho-bastard!

i used to work with him as an apprentice boy and bumped into him in town one day a few months back.

i was extremely flattered that he wanted to train with me-

i thought at first as simply a training partner-

he`s now one of MY trainers....

he was the kinda quiet dude it was hard to have a conversation with and now he listens to me intently(not boasting now)

now thats a buzz!


----------



## crazycal1

YouTube - reps 20 and 21 at 200kg

lol excuse the dx/tito impression!

that was rep 20 & 21

200kgx21

knee was ok-

next iss 202.5kg

bring it on!


----------



## crazycal1

just wrote this up for someone:

for deads(bearing in mind i`m doing 95%+ of my one rep max as theyre done rest pause(altho warm ups are wam ups..)

i do -(this was for 200kgs)

10x55kg

5x95kg

4x115kg

3x135kg

2x155kg

1x175kg

1x190kg

1x195kg

1x197.5kg

20x200kg

the point of the singles is to acclimatise your body too the weight youre using.

if i just slapped on the last 50kg in one go-

the "shock" of the weight increase would totally fcuk me up lol(scientific terms there)

its all about getting the body to adapt....

now then usually i`d be adding 1kg a week for at least 5 workouts prior to a pb-

this time all warmups have felt relatively light so while i can i`m adding 2.5kg a workout.

maybe its cos i`m off dope now and have higher test levels(which has been suggested)i simply dont know,but i wont hesitate to drop weight increments to 1kg a time whenever necessary.

imo most peeps biggest mistake is adding to much weight to the bar.

yesterday i could have done 202(my pb)but i waited....i have good gaining momentum at the mo and adding weight to quickly would cause a plateau very quickly.....

if all goes well i`m gonna stop at 210kg and drop back and cycle up again...if my ego will let me(past mistakes have meant i ve carried on and my back stops cycle and i set myself back even more-which is stupid of me)


----------



## CMinOZ

impressive progress on the deadlifts Cal - look after that back


----------



## crazycal1

always bud!

safety first thats my motto!

in fact i have been called a safety conscious old minge recently lmfao!


----------



## ch8mp1

200kg without straps?!?! you animal!!


----------



## crazycal1

now ya know why i only train every fourth day...

couldnt train me lil finger day after-and if i wasnt fully recovered i would be able to increase weight week in week out!

lol yeah the missus does say i`m a bit of a beast at times hee hee!


----------



## crazycal1

made myself some thick handled dumbells today-

looking forward to giving them a spin tomorrow.

tomorrow is also possibly PB day my deads.

Pb is 202kgx20 and am looking for 202.5kgx20...


----------



## Pikey1466867920

Good luck with the pb Cal by the sounds of it you're going to eat it!!

Like the vid, now I know what a trap bar is, interesting assistance work playing with the bully


----------



## crazycal1

lol bloody camera was set too low!

thanks bud i`m gonna eat it like lilly did my FULL chalk ball the other day and my phone and......


----------



## crazycal1

got my 202.5kg x 20 - took fooking ages!

way harder than i thought it would be too-

probly cos i was adding too much weight in the build up over the previous weeks, but it felt right at the time.

dropping to 1kg a sesh from now on...

cant even remember how many sets of chins i did i was soo knackered-

thick handled DB press was excellent..

now enjoying a well earned rollup!

sweeeet!


----------



## Guest

Hi Cal, question for you mate, you obviously seem to have an unusual training method than most. And you do seem to push some weight dude and respect to you on that. My question is can you honestly say you have added any muscula weight to your body frame? The way you train and eat, i'd expect you to be huge by now. or are you not trying to add any more mass?


----------



## crazycal1

> Hi Cal, question for you mate, you obviously seem to have an unusual training method than most. And you do seem to push some weight dude and respect to you on that. My question is can you honestly say you have added any muscula weight to your body frame? The way you train and eat, i'd expect you to be huge by now. or are you not trying to add any more mass?


gooood question! 

hmm firstly i`m surprised you said the way i eat!(as if i eat alot!!!)

-cos i`d be the first to admit i dont eat enuf(sorta-i`ll try and qualify that tho)

i fcuking hate food!

if there was a pill i could take that supplied all my calorific needs in one go i`d take it!

eating food is by far the hardest part of training for me!

(what does make me laugh is dudes who write out their meal plans-get them critiqued to an anal degree-ohhh you only getting 28.3g of protein at 4.00pm etc you should be eating 29g-you know the sorta thing-then they get 5 hours sleep and expect to grow and when they dont they go even further into their diet!!!!!)

i find it easy to take my rest seriously-yeah i know i dont work at the mo-but when i do i`ll be just the same believe it!

anyhoo i digress-

i do that alot(whoops thats called hijacking threads and having a laugh!)(i call it building a community spirit-some peeps seem to prefer a forum thats as dry as a nuns cnut!)

anyhoo lol

i did bulk up to 12 stone,but when i took some honest pics of myself i realised how much fat i was holding on my back and lower gut-its easy to disguise stuff in pics.you should see the ones i dont post lol.

i lost weight against my will with a virus and in the end smoking too much sh1t-

thing is i only ever decreased carbs-i kept protein fairly constant-

yup i lost abit of size around my arms but that was pretty much all fat.

i can now fit into a pair of combats that were tight on me at 10 stone-which is very cool-and useful cos i`m skint lol-in fact they hang on my hips!

where the fook is this going? err...

point is i look better at a lighter weight.

yup i`d like to start bulking again now me appetites back for sure,but i thought i was lean bulking all the way to 12 stone and i put on (for me)an unacceptable amount of fat.

sure if i put more fat on i`ll grow muscle quicker blah blah,but i`m only ever gonna get too 12-12.5 stone naturally as a maximum so i`m just taking things slow and see what happens.

i`d be the first to admit i aint big-not even noticeable unless i`m wearing a tight tshirt.

on the other hand all my measurements are virtually fat free-

how many times have you heard of 18"biceps on the net?

reality being at 20 odd % BF lol.

reason i`m concentrating on deads is too build my legs(only option available to me cos of my back-you heard it all before) and body thickness.

my bench and mili press lags hugley

bench is 3 sets of 6 @70KG

mili press is around 45kg for same sets.

the weights are not reflected in my shoulders and chest thank fcuk cos they my best body parts-why can dudes press 2x as much as me but have no chest lol-i dont get it!

anyhoo short answer i dont eat enuff lol!

soz for the rambling soap box drama but i`m still buzzed from training and totally fooked at the same time hahahahaha



> My question is can you honestly say you have added any muscula weight to your body frame?


just in case i didnt cover this bit-hell yeah!

weight on the scales aint great but if i say so myself evry few months i do some pics that nearly always(with the exception of the last lot)improve!


----------



## crazycal1

shitting hell my hands are sore today-can barely close them!

as for my premature talk of not needing to use any supps yet-ha ha!

now starting what ive got in the cupboard-

just some stuff i bought for when i quit smoking hash-

didnt help at all cos i got a really queezy stomach(withdrawals)and supps made tum tum even worse...so i only took for 4-5 days.

i got some pinnacle horny goat weed(lol)a strong fenugreek extract(same as the maximuscle stuff,but from my protein-they do 2 sorts btw)and wait for it and dont laugh too much some dhea-i did get some gabba too(i was after mood enhancers ya see)but either my order didnt actually work or the bastards didnt send it-not sure which cos i dont think it showed on my CC bill-not sure tho(and cant remember where i ordered the bloody stuff)

now the test boosters may or may not actually do much good but they make me cum like a good`un!which is why i`m using them again.

i know dhea is a prohormone and i have made natty claims,but it aint gonna shut me down or do any of the bad stuff that the real stuff does(correct me if i`m wrong).i meant to get some 7 keto but got sidetracked and got this stuff instead lol(bloody hash i had/have the attention span of a goldfish!)

gonna see how lifts go adding 1kg a sesh and may either drop to training once every 5th day or train deads once a week and have a non lek workout on the 3rd day after(working from a 7 day week rather than an 8 day one as i am now.

next workouts weight seems very daunting now......


----------



## squatty

"Horny goat weed". What on earth is a horny goat going to do for you? And would you get the same benefits from a flacid goat?


----------



## crazycal1

its a natty test booster-

i`m full of the power of the goat now!

prefer sheep usually tho heh heh heh!


----------



## crazycal1

got my hip belt today and will be inserting some 20 rep breathing squats somewhere!

not sure if i`m gonna simply alternate squats and deads or stick with deads and stay with every fourth day or maybe every 5 th day....


----------



## ch8mp1

Thanks for the E book mate!!

Anyone else as chuffed as I am??? England within a chance of qualifying for Euro!!!!


----------



## rawresultsgym

A few post up you said that you could only get to about 12.5st naturaly, how do you work this out? im asking because i am 15.5st 16%bf now from year and half training from around 10st and i still feel tiny, i dont know if i have reached my natty potential or not? i dont seem to be putting on much size anymore but i need to know when to start taking gear to get over my nattural max


----------



## crazycal1

i`m very small boned and i`m talking 10% BF mate-

getting fat doesnt interest me


----------



## crazycal1

203kgx..........................................7 

i either should have had an extra day off as i get stressed big time previous day or added weight more slowly from 195kg upwards.

warm ups were hard and me head didnt feel like it was there.

simply had no push in me thighs.

(backs fine tho thankfully)

i thought i was being honest with myself about how weights were progressing maybe the ego took over tho!

i like to think i know which training factors are not being taken seriously as a rule so i`m a bit puzzled.

BUGGER!


----------



## crazycal1

just had a loading pin made for my lat pulldown attachment for the top of my cage!

cant wait to finally put it all together and give it a spin.

2x25kg octagonal rubber plates finally arrived too-first time ive actually seen oly plates-big buggers aint they lol

(they got hand holes in them too)

this will now allow my heaviest trainer to do some decent safe back work.

at the mo he`s doing pull ups laying horizontally with his feet on a bench as he cant do body weight stuff!

ive offered to allow all my trainers to do bent over rows and none are interested(imo thats good)in fact they think its a crazy exercise which would nob their lower back up.

their back gets plenty of work from the trap bar deads-all have good back improvement now too....

in fact all their biceps have also progressed!


----------



## crazycal1

heh!

btw i think ive injured me thigh muscles where they attach to knne and hip and that was why i failed on 7...

not good


----------



## Guest

Thats the problem with training as you do, more injuries. So basically this means more time off so basically you would question weather its the way forward.


----------



## crazycal1

lol thats my first real injury thats not back related in 3 years.

i`m extremely safety conscious.

safety conscious old minge is what bully calls me

now then!

if i added masses of weight over a couple of workouts(specially if i started a cycle)you`d be correct-

which i dont

this is a prob ive kinda ignored after doing a felt roof with no need pads on-****!


----------



## crazycal1

btw ali dude-

i`m still waiting for you to qualify your comment about your training being spot on!

given that you dont train legs with deads or squats or as far as i know even a leg press....

we`re all waiting to see them big wheels of yours.

if youre gonna use a mirror dont use one that makes ya look 5 feet tall this time

you stick to your 25.45 grammes of protein at 3.13 pm-

i`ll stick to me trap bar


----------



## Guest

The mirror yeah prefer to look the same height as you, As for Squats Dorian Yates won 6 Mr Olympia titles without using them. lol. Stop reading your Brawn and get out a bit. Like i said mate ive been doing this solid now for 2 years, i was into the gym when i was 22 and stayed at it for 7 years where i reached a good weight of 14 1/2 stone, Ive done the Brawn bit mate and lots of others and they all work. However im no longer hardcore mate my priorities are my family so i don't have the same time as you 24/7 365. I have a full time job and a family. Bodybuilding comes last in my life matey.

It's like now ill leave the office at 5.30 go home grab some tea then go to a house to shift loads of furniture ill be there till 8pm go home and then ill play with my kid till she goes bed. Were not all as lucky as you Cal. Say no more.

Just for the record im bigger than you! Lol lol as for the legs well ill let you into a secret there bigger than yours and yeah I hardly train them lol.


----------



## crazycal1

go for it bud-

post them up then.

in fact post one decent pic up that aint fuzzy or taken in a mirror that adds 10lbs.

btw what does



> The mirror yeah prefer to look the same height as you


mean?

dont get personal with me mate.

i`m pretty polite usually but if youre gonna post in my journal i`ll start calling a spade a spade.(no pun intended)

i dont give a fcuk how many posts i have on here......

your $$$ dont qualify your attitude!

btw my parents are millionaires-real fcukers not paper ones like you.

i just dont go on about it....

coke and steroids-youre a heart attack waiting to happen!

buy your way outta that one!


----------



## Guest

coke lol, not done any in 3 mths im not weak like some, i dont have any bad habbits Cal. steroids well slag them off if you like Bud, your most welcome to. I admit ive used coke for 9 mths and got to almost 400pw habbit and i just gave it up mate, no rehab for me.

Cal i meant no offence mate and i just offered an opinion above ref your injury, you took that personal.

You do know years of smoking weed make you bad, mess with your head and stuff. If i was on coke there is no way my diet would be as it is.

I don't smoke, i don't drink and i dont do illegal drugs. and thats a fact mate.

Lets just leave it at that, like you say it's your diary journal, and i don't really wanna be arguing with you in your own diary.

Ill agree with you on the polite bit you are a very polite gent.


----------



## crazycal1

youre a jke-

dont post in here again please.


----------



## crazycal1

look what ive had done!

no more crumbly concrete blocks to shift around and then have to hoover up!

just got to paint the badboy up now!


----------



## ch8mp1

nice bit of equipment!!!


----------



## crazycal1

thanks bud-

thats what the ladies usually say!


----------



## Pikey1466867920

just need a leather mask, some chain and an eight ball now...

Good to see the dogs getting on mate!


----------



## crazycal1

youre a sick sick puppy!

i`ll stick with my kong and tub of peanut butter thanks (crunchy of course)


----------



## Pikey1466867920

Oh YES...crunchy peanut butter.... feel the burn


----------



## crazycal1

trained with one of my dudes the other day and cos i didnt do any deads i wasnt as warmed up as thouroughly as usual and hurt my left pec on DB bench presses-

seems ok now but i gotta be careful of that from now on!

started off with calf raises using my hip belt with a barbell between my legs off the daisy chains and they went great!

next day tho my thighs where hurting again so no legs at all for god knows how long!

after that mili press wasnt an option and my heart wasnt into doing any chins-

did a couple of sets but just couldnt be arsed.

went for a proper walk with lilly today(i walk dogs first thing and some grey hounds at noon everyday and then my 2 again at nite) then did some stretching,side bends,crunches,lyeing L flyes(payed attention to ya pikey)some thick bar holds,some static holds on my 300lb gripper(cant close the fooker at all yet lol)and some finger curls with EZ bar.

gonna do this most days till my pec feels safe again.

i`m doing side bends with a very light weight for now as my back doesnt like that ROM,but i think i should try and see where i can go with them as avoiding problem areas aint always a good idea!

i`m considering training every fifth day with full body workouts when i restart and having a workout on the 3 rd day with the exercises mentioned above-maybe with calves too.altho i think my pec will be ok in a few days and my legs will take longer so god forbid i may be stuck woith upper body exercises only for a while which will allow a greater training frequency....


----------



## Pikey1466867920

Hey Dude take it easy with the pec, I would expect you've popped a few fibres give it a couple of days and try some gentle stretching, more than the slightest puling leave well alone for a few more days. last thing on earth you want is a serious muscle rupture take it from me, it's bloody painful and looks a mess when healed if you can't get it operated on. I don't bruise easy and I was bruised from my waist to my shoulder and all down my left arm, took months to heal, finished me power lifting and can't be doing my symmetry any good.

Mine kind of happened because I was ignoring slight tares just having my usual recovery period and then going flat out next bench session, culminated in a proper tare. So rest it up until you're happy it's healed, two or three weeks is better than months.

Leave the dead's and squats too both involuntarily tense pecs like mad, my old coach tore his pec at the worlds squatting&#8230;

I went out for a good walk fist thing with the dogs, quite nice seeing it come light walking over the fields.

all the best

Pikey


----------



## crazycal1

thanks bud-

ive noticed how deads really pump my chest-cool stuff!

nope defo wont be doing legs till i`m good and discomfort free.

thats a hell of a bruise you talking about there-sheeeit!

i aint up quite as early as you but lils doing me good needing to go out first thing in the morning-very refreshing!

one of my friends took a new pic of my legs earlier(one of my made up ones)










bloody life like innit!


----------



## Pikey1466867920

Love the trunks dude but you've some problems with symetry :-0


----------



## crazycal1

> Love the trunks dude but you've some problems with symetry


ahh i may lack symetry but my phenomenol mass more than makes up for it!

and i only train half my body!

tighter trunks next time i think so it shows off my weiner more heh heh heh!

someone edit that d!ckheads post please...


----------



## Nath1466867935

Hey Cal, just out of interest, have u always trained at low volume or were u forced to adapt thru injury. Low vol definately seems to work for you.


----------



## crazycal1

ive tried hi vol and it didnt work...

i`ve got a torn disc and have been offered a new replacement disc-

(i`m delaying the op till i`m sure theres no other answer-one of the sides is possible retroactive ejacaulation which means you cum inside youre body and it means there could be probs having kids....

i`m also i lil concerned about having my back set in a way that makes me walk funny or make my ass stick out or sommat....paranoid yeah,but once op is done theres no going back)

i trained semi successfully as a newb on 3-4 x a week training,but then my back pain got too bad to train consistently.

i`d train 3x a week or so for amonth then not not be able to train for 2 months(visits to osteos etc)i could do nowt but walk for exercise.

it got so bad along with anxiety (probly form working 10 years of nites) that i had to stop work.

(i`m now back on incapacity benefit-altho even tho ive got the MRI scans etc as proff i magine i`ll get booted off again soon....

i then read brawn and started a stretching regime 2x daily.

my back slowly improved so that i could start training again...

i bought a trap bar and started doing my partial deads with a bare bar....

only 2x a week training...

my back got stronger-

i started making progress all round.....

got some pics up in the pic section somewhere.....pretty much from day 1

yeah if it wasnt for my back i wouldnt have tried 2x a week.

personally i think everyone could gain like this,but from there its up to the individual to find out if they can grow with more volume(as a natty i mean).

most try 4-5 x week first lol

as i did.....

thanks bud-appreciate it


----------



## Nath1466867935

Sheeeesh, I don't blame u mate, surgery is horrible, I'd be very aprehensive about anyone tinkering away with my back. Bet ur bloody frustrated!!!!


----------



## crazycal1

like you wouldnt beleive mate!

i`ve seen chiros osteos physios...none are much help except for the very short term-

i rarely need to see any of them these days cos i`ve learnt so much-

i need to find the next step tho...

my GF`s friend who unfortunately lives miles away from me is a manipulative therapist.

she works for uk athletics and has also worked with an athens gold medalist)dont know which one tho)

she seems to think she could help me alot and has given me an examination.

its been tricky trying to find someone in my area who does the same stuff as her.

ive tried one so far and altho she`d probly be able to help she doesnt want to as i train....

shame cos she was a real nice person who wasnt out to rip me off...

now waiting for sals friends to checkout the other local therapists who are in the same governing body as her who are sports based...

fingers crossed!


----------



## Nath1466867935

crazycal1 said:


> like you wouldnt beleive mate!
> 
> i`ve seen chiros osteos physios...none are much help except for the very short term-
> 
> my GF`s friend who unfortunately lives miles away from me is a manipulative therapist...
> 
> its been tricky trying to find someone in my area who does the same stuff as her.
> 
> Mate, I know loads of girls that I reckon have doctorates in manipulation, I'll ask around......


----------



## crazycal1

nice one mate-you got PM


----------



## FAT BOY

hey cal

just thought i would catch up on what you was upto . nice going m8

FAT BOY


----------



## crazycal1

hmm where to start?

cant even remember how i long its been since training properly,not being able to train legs left me with little enthusiasm for any training at all.

what with various other injuries trainings gone pretty much tits up!

turns out my thigh/knee pain was due to wearing some arch supports in my shoes on the recommendation of a manipulative therapist i`d seen!

i have been trying to train upper body only tho with varying degrees of success.

ive kinda been limited to what exercises feel safe to do-that kinda left me with chins and dips lol.

had a couple of light workouts training legs in the last couple of weeks with light hip belt squats so yesterday tried some trap bar deads.

thought i`d just go with a weight that felt ok.

ended up using what i thought was 170kg-after 13 reps i realised i was doing 188.5 kg cos i forgot to count the bar(191.5 including collars)

lol what a doink!!!

then did 20 rep hip belt squats using 50kg(light) hoping to build up on this(will be doing these rest pause as it gets heavier)

followed up with 3 sets of donkey calf raises(hip belts are cool) and then 2 sets of standing raises.

finished off with 3 sets of crunches.

the plan was to train 3x a week alternating this routine with and upper body workout 2 days later.

couple of hours later i found out my thighs were not repaired as well as i thought as its very uncomfortable to push meself out of a chair and lifting my legs to walk is uncomfortable too.

good news is my knees dont hurt tho.

so its back to resting my legs again already-

soooooo p!ssed off about it!

ive also decided to go thru with the back operation (replacing my L4/L5 disc)

this was a big decision for me,but not being able to train has made me realise how limited my life has become living life around my back.

not being able to train has made me feel unproductive!

this has also left me with pretty much zero appetite so something needs to change.....


----------



## Tall

Did the Cissus not help with recovery then Cal?

Donkey Calf Raises = Cool 

Was that the same therapist who said for you to bench using differing weights at each end of the bar...?

What foods do you enjoy eating? I know you said you find eating a chore - but do you have any fave foods to try and ramp your metabolism back up...?


----------



## crazycal1

yeah it was-i`m seriously unimpressed by her at the mo-

i also asked her to find me a good therapist in norwich who could help as ive seen one already who couldnt help and it cost me 30 quid to find it out...and another 30 to someone else who this other therapist had recommended...

think it was 4 weeks ago i asked her(she`s a mate of the missus)

not much to ask!

as for the food thing its not as simple as that my back has really been getting me down-or rather living life around it-dope was masking all this and ive had a couple of days feeling proper depressed and given that i dont like food at the best of times...

i think this is sommat i`m just gonna have to live with for now....

i`m still eating around 2500 cals a day which is sommat,its just at this rate i`m gonna drop under 11 stone...

seriously not good!


----------



## Tall

Can the docs not send you to a Physio mate?

Whats you current diet?

You could try eating 'healthy' comfort food?

Egg Mayo Wholemeal Sarnies

Cheese Wholemeal Sarnies

Wholemeal Macaroni Cheese

Fairly calorie dense, and taste nice 

I'd just cut her out of the loop mate and try someone else...

Random one for you... Are you overtrained...?

Carrying injuries and lack of motivation to train... Could be you know...?


----------



## crazycal1

jesus no lol i`m not over trained.

went to docs today mentioned injuries and he wasnt interested one bit.

ive exhausted all natural possibilites of back treatments-

i think more tham most peeps have even tried....

hence capitualting to the idea of the op!

lol honest bud that list of foods just turned my stomach.

its hard for most peeps to get but i simply dont like food at the best of times...

i`ve been forcing myself to eat for the last 3 years-just havent got it in me at the mo.


----------



## bulldozer1466867928

LOL @ the stretched avvy pic


----------



## Tall

bulldozer said:


> LOL @ the stretched avvy pic


ha ha I was saying nothing


----------



## Guest

TallHeavyAndSkinny said:


> ha ha I was saying nothing


just thinking it


----------



## crazycal1

stretched? i dunno what you mean......

lol and i dont even train them!

chicken legs? moi? PMSL

how dare you question my use of myostatin!!!!!


----------



## Pikey1466867920

Hey Cal don't know if you've considered the possibility but I'm sure I suffer from SAD, I get very down with the dark nights and struggle to find motivation for anything, Christmas and New Year makes it worse as I tend to drink which I find a depressant? Then it's a downward spiral as I can't be arsed to eat.. I know it sounds a bit odd but a couple of sun bed sessions do me good and I have been thinking of getting one of those proper lights.

I have known two people who have had vertebrae fused due to severe back problems both have continued active lives one even won a British Weightlifting title afterwards and I think he had four fused after breaking his back. I know its daunting mate but if it gets rid of the pain&#8230;

Yhink I need to get some calves like that avvy - 

Good luck and all the best

Pikey


----------



## crazycal1

yeah ive considered SAD-

i used to work nites and sometimes get only 1 hour of a day lite...

pretty sure its not that that tho-my mood doesnt really change in summer tbh lol.

i`m sure this is all to do with being sick of living life round my back....and basically having no life at all.

its a vicious cycle lots of time lots of ideas and pretty much all cost money!

i have been told fusion is probly a better option if i want to continue training by the specialists registrar that i spoke to altho tbh the dude seemed to know fcuk all about a replacement disc....

a disc replacement is supposedly less traumatic less invasive and takes less time to recover from and of course the advantage of losing (hopefully) no flexibility and ROM for my back.

tbh i`m still not convinced if that was the only option that i`d be going for it as from what ive heard in 5 years time i`d be looking at then next disc/vertebrae to be removed and fused(pressure is transferred i beleive)

ive been trying to research replacement discs and peeps who have continued to train and the little ive managed to come up with sounds very hopeful.

i think given that ive found a way to train with a fcuked disc i should be able to find a productive way to train carefully with a replacement disc(altho i hope i will be able to take training and growth to a new level after the op.

thanks for the words bud.

oh yeah lilly had been coming on a treat but last nite i was complacent with her and she ended up biting someone...not good!!!!

rather than knocking the crap out of her ive totally ignored her-

ive done this before and it really put her in her place,but this time i`ll have to do it for longer....

she`s gotta realise who the alpha is round here.

lol i dunno what youre all talking about with my avvy ive just stopped training them altogether and bugger me theyre suddenly enormous........

PMSL.


----------



## crazycal1

upper body workout today-

weighted dips 6x3 @ 19kg with a backdown set of 12

weighted chins 6x6x5 @ 19kgs witha body weight set for 8 (not really enuff to call it a backdown set)

3x10 seated military press with thick handled DB`s(just going thru the motions with these for now due to recurrent injuries)

3 sets of bicep curls with some chest expanders that dont cause me any elbow pain!!!

2 sets of side bends.

thighs are still plaguing me from monday altho not as bad as the first time i injured them and not at the knee this time which is sommat.

i actually did a workout last weeks doing deads at 125kg in between one if the dudes i was training and doing 5`s for each of his 1 and got no knee probs so that might be an option for friday altho they did hurt my back afters.

the hipbelt squats dont seem to hurt my thighs so i`ll probly stick with them .

think its my ligament/tendons(dunno which)that are damaged and have a sneaking suspicion i should really not do legs for a good couple of months to be on the safe side,but cant quite bring myself to do that yet lol-

i`ve had a good 6 weeks of not training legs and it drove me crazy!!!!!

oh yeah lilly bit a passerby the other day so she`s been ignored for a second day.

seems to be working.

she`s gotta realise i dont need protecting.....

oh yeah i dared to weigh myself today and by some miracle(last time i weighed in i was 11"2)i`m 11"9 which is cool


----------



## crazycal1

lillith is unavailable for comments


----------



## crazycal1

darent risk training legs again altho theyre getting better slowly.(ive been necking nurofen like smarties)

did dips for 3 sets at 20kg 8x8x7

chins 3 sets at 20kg 6x6x6

well chuffed with the chins

finished both stes off with body weight cant remeber how many chins but 12 dips.

maintainence on military press in case my shoulder blade problem surfaced and some bicep curls with my chest expanders.

video`d all sets and might post them up at some point.

wasnt doing reps as slow as i thought but not bad!


----------



## crazycal1

yesterdays workout was a repeat of my lat one-

just upper body stuff.

added 1kg to dips and chins.

plenty of room for adding on dips but chins dropped to 6x5.75x4.5 which means in reallity 6x5x4 lol

one more kilo and i`ll drop back and add 0.5 kg a time from maybe 19kg and see whats what.

legs felt ok for the first time in 2 weeks.

gonna restart legs with hi rep body weight squats and try and build some tendon ligamnent strength9apparently lol)

did 50 body weight squats prior to upper body yesterday.

will do 2 sets next workout,then 3etc.

got an appointment to see the back specialiprivately next tuesday to get myself bumped up the nhs waiting list hopefully.

gonna see if i can afford to go private but i think its gonna be silly money-

10 000 + so looks like i`ll be slumming it lol.


----------



## crazycal1

added a kilo to dips and chins as planned-

should be able to add weight for a while on dips-maybe i`ll get up to 30kgs before i stall.

chins were a different story-

6x5x4.

after the 4th i stripped off the weights and got out 3 body weight chins then collapsed on floor for a while lol

did a backdown set of 10 at 50kg`s again.

for some reason got a lot of pain in my mid back it passed when i finshed reps.

still taking it easy on military press in case my shoulder blade prob reappears,but still managed to get a few more reps out with no pain-so that was coolio!

oh yeah did 2 sets of 50 body weight squats to start with-

my god i`m unfit ended up doing the last 20 rest pause for each 5 lol

legs seem fine tho.

looking forward to hitting the 20 reps rest pause with my hipbelt soon.


----------



## crazycal1

chins and dips all went good at 23kg-

did 3x50 BW squats and all is cool today.

looking forward now to that 25kg day.


----------



## crazycal1

the bauer :becky: on my new latpulldown thingy.


----------



## crazycal1

2x50 BW squats

2x20 rest pause squats with hipbelt @75kg(pretty much continous tho)

2 sets of standing calf raises and 2 sets of donkey raises @60kgx8 with a backdown set of single leg calf raises.

4 second squeeze at the top each time and on 45 degree+ angled block(basically done as slow as possible)

cant walk to day but no upper thigh tendon/ligament pain which is coolio


----------



## crazycal1

chins and dips-got my 24kgs weighted still with same reps..

said i was gonna drop back on deads a few weeks ago but until the reps drop more i thin i`m cool.

saying that i was getting an odd snap crackling popping noise from my clavicles on chins altho they dont ache today.

miltary press which i`m holding back on went up a few reps too which was a nice surprise.

got a phone called mid way thru workout off a dude supposedly after some personal training.

asked me a few odd questions but i thought no more of it.

got some txts off him later which i responded too in a professional manner lololol!.

thing is theres so many phrases that can be taken 2 ways...

when he phoned again i got the missus to answer the phone and he put the phone down lol.

got a phone call today at the unearthly time of 9.15 AM!!!

i told him to fcuk off!


----------



## FAT BOY

u have a stalker m8


----------



## Tall

Sorry Cal! I thought most people were out of bed at 9.15am.....  :


----------



## crazycal1

i do indeed FB i think its actually the second time he`s stalked me too!!!!

lol i was actually out of bed by 15 mins-

if not i wouldnt have been so polite!

myyyyyyyyy god there are some sick freaks out there!


----------



## FAT BOY

crazycal1 said:


> i do indeed FB i think its actually the second time he`s stalked me too!!!!
> 
> myyyyyyyyy god there are some sick freaks out there!


maybe you should take your cards out of the phone boxes m8


----------



## crazycal1

shin height partial deads 153.5kgx50

20 rep rest pause squats with hipbelt 80kg with only 3 rest pauses at 10 15 18 reps.

3x8 calf raises at 61.5kg.

and no thigh pain today at all !!!!!!

waited 3 months for that!

ive hated training with no leg work and it really got me down at points as i`m top heavy.

really hoping with the addition of the hip belt i can start adding some more size-

mind you its my calves that let me down me thighs aint too bad.

hoping to get one long training cycle in before i get the disc replacement op and then its a case of holding onto as much as i can while i rehab-

but,same philosphy as quitting weed this is only gonna happen one time!


----------



## crazycal1

jke for ya FB

A little boy comes into the kitchen one day and says to his mum, "Granny's got a prawn!" The mother says, "What on Earth do you mean?" The boy takes his mother and shows her Granny, stark naked asleep on the sofa. He points to grandma's protruding clitorus and says, "Granny's got a prawn!" His mother whispers, "That's your grandmother's clitorus son!" To which the little boy replies..... "Well, it tastes like a prawn!"


----------



## FAT BOY

pmsl nice to see your standards arnt slipping m8


----------



## Tom84

mate that joke is just wrong. Good stuff about the leg improvements though theres nothing like injury to hammer your moral


----------



## Pikey1466867920

Lol love the joke Cal just what was needed Monday morning!!!


----------



## Pikey1466867920

Well perhaps I shouldn't have show H that one....


----------



## crazycal1

that jke really makes you go ewwww!doesnt it!

courtesy of daveway69 my court jester :becky:

pretraining yesterday got stressed-decided to train anyway cos i was a day over due already and regretted it-

i shoulda waited.

ended up running late, drinking my preworkout shake and training too soon after it.

realised straight away the stressful situation had left me extremely tired and weak-

this was apparent soon as i hit the weighted dips.

[email protected]g

c[email protected] + pullddowns 10 [email protected] :jerkit:

2x12 DB press

2x8 bi curls on the chest expanders.

totally :jerkit: workout done in half the time and consequently was left buzzing my tits off from the preworkout eca stack,but at the same time felt totally caned and nearly fell asleep on the floor.

gonna repeat the weight next time,but i think it`s finally time to drop back on chins.


----------



## Nath1466867935

crazycal1 said:


> jke for ya FB
> 
> A little boy comes into the kitchen one day and says to his mum, "Granny's got a prawn!" The mother says, "What on Earth do you mean?" The boy takes his mother and shows her Granny, stark naked asleep on the sofa. He points to grandma's protruding clitorus and says, "Granny's got a prawn!" His mother whispers, "That's your grandmother's clitorus son!" To which the little boy replies..... "Well, it tastes like a prawn!"


Thanx mate, just put me right off my breakfast!!!


----------



## gentlegiant

Prawn ****tails will NEVER be the same again!


----------



## crazycal1

lol you should google chyna and check out her king sized prawn!:becky:


----------



## crazycal1

168.5kg x 30 shin height dead lift singles

82.5kgx20 rest pause hipbelt squats

3x10 calf raises x62.5kg and a set of donkey calf raises to finish.

1x12x20kg plate shrugs.

found deads very easy and done them quicker than ever before which was nice.


----------



## crazycal1

dips went fine today-in fact they seemed abit easy considering i added 2kg upping the weight to 27kg 8x8x7.

then afterwards i realised that i`d only loaded 22kg on .

what a doink!

knowing that the weight shoulda felt much easier(which it didnt i realised afterwards lol)i cant train 2 days after doing deads.altho i do reckon i should be cool to do deads 2 days after an upper body workout(if that makes sense)

so rather than doing mon wed fri over 7 days it`ll be an extra days rest for me and training over an 8 day week.

ie legs monday - upper body thursday - then legs again saturday.(then 3 days off etc)

if that doesnt work i`ll go with a 9 day week training every third day.

which is still more frequent than my usual training every 4th day.

chins were at 20kg and still felt hard even tho i dropped 5kg.

finished off with thick handled DB press and bi curls with me srpings.

learnt something with that workout tho...

weighed myself today and have put on a couple of pounds which is a surprise given that my appetite is still down.

i`m possibly eating more carbs than i need to and am scimping on protein tho.

i need to man up on the tuna cos since ive been using powders ive gotten very lazy!


----------



## crazycal1

just realised i`m at the same weight as i was after my last dabble with dbol,but naturally this time and in far better shape.

givent that i`m just starting another dead cycle things bode well for a record lean weight.

but then i`m gonna lose it all when i have the op 

got an initial specialists appoint date thru today-

feb 22nd-but thats just for another chat...


----------



## crazycal1

20x178.5kg partial deads

87.5kgx20 on hipbelt squats.

both exercises done rest pause.

10x9x8 67.5kg calf raises done slow.

got a bit pissed with the missus last nite so wasnt really in the mood for training which is why i only did 20 reps for deads altho i`m now at approximately my starting weight for this deadlift training cycle.however they felt very easy which was cool and i did the set pretty quick.


----------



## Tall

Are you finding that the Squats are impacting on your deads at all Cal?

Either for better or worse (i.e. you can do less weight/longer to recover etc)


----------



## crazycal1

nope cos ive cut the amount of exercises down when i`m training legs-

ie ive spit upper and lower body into seperate days.

i`m in fact only doing 3 exercises on leg day now-

should start some grip work up properly rather than just player with my gripper.


----------



## Tall

I need to add in some separate grip work...


----------



## crazycal1

probly bud-

pulling ya plonker dont really count heh heh heh!


----------



## Tall

bah dum tish.

I set em up and you do the punch line


----------



## crazycal1




----------



## crazycal1

somebody asked to see my lat attchment.

i really need to paint the fooker!


----------



## FAT BOY

they meant wear your lats are attatched to your body m8


----------



## splinter1466867924

Liking this home gym kit 

Looks nice n grimey, just the way I like it!


----------



## crazycal1

just as well they didnt ask to see my thick bar then Fb-

i`d have been posting up pics of my winkle!

nice one splint-

with that and a hip belt/trap bar i got pretty much everything i need to go commercial-

you dont need loads of equipment-just the right equipment!


----------



## splinter1466867924

crazycal1 said:


> nice one splint-
> 
> with that and a hip belt/trap bar i got pretty much everything i need to go commercial-
> 
> you dont need loads of equipment-just the right equipment!


absolutely!


----------



## crazycal1

dips 27kg 8x8x6

chins 22kg 6x6x3(immediately followed by 5 BW chins)

lat pulldowns 10x50kg

mili press 3x13

bi curls 3x10


----------



## razg

Egg head!!


----------



## crazycal1

student! :axe:

just remember -

respect your elders-

i`m the same age as youre dad,but waaay cooler!

ohhh! wonder if your mum is hot heh heh heh!

(now theres something for you to mull over)


----------



## Tall

crazycal1 said:


> student! :axe:


Lol you'll have him crying that he's not a student Cal... Again... :axe:


----------



## crazycal1

my bad!:becky:

you see you`d make a great mod :mod:ound:


----------



## gentlegiant

Thats a sweet home set-up you got there Cal.

Need a spotter?

Ree-spect! :nod:


----------



## crazycal1

you wanna spot me on some bentover rows?

i`ll warn ya now theres a waiting list!:becky:


----------



## Tall

crazycal1 said:


> my bad!:becky:
> 
> you see you`d make a great mod :mod:ound:


I've always said I would... Just do one listen...

Immagine all the signatures I could change.... Oh wait Shane does that already :becky:


----------



## gentlegiant

crazycal1 said:


> you wanna spot me on some bentover rows?
> 
> i`ll warn ya now theres a waiting list!:becky:


I don't do que's i push to the front!

And you don't wanna bend over infront of me i'll split you in two!

Make sure you've got something hard to bite on! :becky:


----------



## Tall

Gazz said:


> I don't do que's i push to the front!
> 
> And you don't wanna bend over infront of me i'll split you in two!
> 
> Make sure you've got something hard to bite on! :becky:


Get a room sailors... :bolt:


----------



## splinter1466867924

Tall said:


> Get a room sailors... :bolt:


Haha brilliant!!!!


----------



## crazycal1

> I don't do que's i push to the front!
> 
> And you don't wanna bend over infront of me i'll split you in two!
> 
> Make sure you've got something hard to bite on! :becky:


hahahahaha!

partial deads [email protected] still pretty easy.

hipbelt squats [email protected] crucified me

calf raises with hipbelt [email protected] 65kg


----------



## Pikey1466867920

Looking good there Cal. In a totally non homoerotic sort of way ;-)


----------



## crazycal1

8x7x6 dips @28kg

6x6x4+4BW chins @20kg backdown set on latpulldown 10x50kg

mili press 13x12x10 @12kg DB`s lol which is down.

grip work and then some bi curls on me chest expanders.

grip work had a knock on effect and had had enuff after 2x10.

now dips are getting harder i`m having to drop the weight on chins even more just to maintain reps.which reiterates to me that you only have X amount of effort that can be diluted thruout the workout.

lol pikey youve got to be confident with your sexuality to post in here!


----------



## FAT BOY

i think you are doing a fantastic job now your living as a man full time cal


----------



## crazycal1

20x191kg partial trap bar deads-felt heavier this week but still flew thru them.

20x91kg hip belt squats and were bloody hard yet again.

3x10 calf [email protected] 67.5kg

and ive found an intriguing way to safely do leg curls which usually i cant do cos of my back for some reason involving my cage which i may video at some point.

3x6 with body weight.

thanks FB i see youve swallowed the witty stick in your absence..

reggers: anymore on the way?:becky:


----------



## Tall

crazycal1 said:


> 20x191kg partial trap bar deads-felt heavier this week but still flew thru them.
> 
> 20x91kg hip belt squats and were bloody hard yet again.
> 
> 3x10 calf [email protected] 67.5kg
> 
> and ive found an intriguing way to safely do leg curls which usually i cant do cos of my back for some reason involving my cage which i may video at some point.
> 
> 3x6 with body weight.
> 
> *thanks FB i see youve swallowed the witty stick in your absence..*
> 
> reggers: anymore on the way?:becky:


I bet thats not all he's swallowed either:tape2::becky:


----------



## crazycal1

lol noooo FB is a lurrrrve god!


----------



## Tall

Cal - have you tried negative calf raises?

Go up with both calves and then come down with one...


----------



## crazycal1

no i havent but i have tried hanging upside down from my cage and doing reverse calf raises with some asistance from my arms.

good idea!


----------



## FAT BOY

crazycal1 said:


> no i havent but i have tried hanging upside down from my cage and doing reverse calf raises with some asistance from my arms.
> 
> good idea!


sound unusual to say the least m8 i think that would affect the little muscle at the front more than the belly of the calf.


----------



## FAT BOY

Tall said:


> I bet thats not all he's swallowed either:tape2::becky:


boys boys boys 

just as a side note this is my 500th post seemed fitting that i made it in your journal cal


----------



## crazycal1

youre right FB it does work my front calf(anterior tibialis and peroneous longus-lol my wabba revision) i kinda confoozed myself into thinking i was somehow working the backs as negative or something-

oh i dunno shoulda kept me mouth shut lol

well done on hitting 500 QUALITY posts-

i got no plaudits whatsoever for 2000


----------



## crazycal1

[email protected] 7x6x cnat remember 5 or 6?

+10 BW

[email protected] 6x6x4.5?+3BW

miltary press 3x12 with11kgs thickhandled DB`s

some static holds with the 300lb gripper-about a cm away from closing lol

3x10 on the chest expanders for bi curls.

30kgs next time for dips woohoo!


----------



## Guest

just out of curiosity, are the grippers yours or are there some at your gym?


----------



## crazycal1

partial trap bar deads 193.kgx20.

well pleased with them and they only took 15mins-ive taken nearly 30 mins in the past for similar weight.

92kgx20 hipbelt squats with less pauses this week-seemed to really attack them today.

calf raises 4x10 @70kg (an extra set)

writing this 4 hours later and legs feel mashed still!

my 2 virgins



















i was possibly bored hahahaha


----------



## FAT BOY

your kids look just like you m8


----------



## Pikey1466867920

Don't ya love Bull Terriers!!!!

Cool workout dude!


----------



## crazycal1

> just out of curiosity, are the grippers yours or are there some at your gym?


grippers are mine mate-

theyre not captains of crush ones,but they are rated at 300lbs which tbh is too much for me-

i shoulda got 3 grippers at varying poundages,but i persevere-

i`m within 1 cm of closing it now.



> your kids look just like you m8


thats right bud all us bully owners are fine looking,cool dudes..

(and like bull terriers we have disproportionately large genetalia :becky

oh just noticed my journal has nearly had 10 000 views!

and ive still got less rep points than a paedo.....


----------



## Guest

crazycal1 said:


> oh just noticed my journal has nearly had 10 000 views!
> 
> and ive still got less rep points than a paedo.....


not the subtlest hint for a rep point i've heard :clap2:


----------



## crazycal1

yay i dipped with 30kgs yesterday.

7x6x6+12 BW

chins 6x6x5 @20kg

military press...

gripper work and 2x10 bicep curls

not remotely bothered about the weights for the rest of the workout.

i was so knackered after chins and dips i`d had enuff!

lol scotty :becky:


----------



## FAT BOY

most geniuses get there recognition when there dead m8 so your time will come im sure


----------



## crazycal1

55 BW squats warmup

196kgx20 in 14 mins 45 which is even quicker than last time-

no idea how ive managed to do them in half the time it used to take but thats just a bonus.

93kgx20 R/P style.

4x10 72.5kg calf raises.

gripwork.



> most geniuses get there recognition when there dead m8 so your time will come im sure


my time will come!


----------



## Guest

can you elaborate on the gripwork please?


----------



## crazycal1

havent trained for 5 days cos of my back altho its getting there thanks to mark!

RC is playing up from just sleeping on my side and am considering doing no upper body training at all when i restart.

and my fooking collar bones ache from a poxy 150kg dead lift when i was training someone today.....

piss!

when i restart i`m thinking of deading as frequently as i can followed by a shitload of BW squats and more sets on calves.

grip work can be a standard gripper (google captains of crush for the idea)

plate pinching - where you try and hold 2 plates together-which would be narrow grip.

you can do a wide grip pinch too by holding more plates or making up a block of wood and drilling a hole thru it for a DB.

finger curls.

wrist curl(which bore the ass off me and dont do)

holding odd shaped stones.

holding a concrete block(wide grip)not for pussies with softy hands lol.

thick bar holds-which is where you can slide a scaffold pole over a standard BB.

i`ve made up some thickhandled dumbells(i`ll take a pic at some point)

chins with thick socks or even chinning from a scaffold pole(but thats too wide for me)

skies the limit bud.

oh and the all time numero uno-the five knuckle shuffle lmfao!


----------



## Guest

crazycal1 said:


> oh and the all time numero uno-the five knuckle shuffle lmfao!


dirty man, lol


----------



## crazycal1

well after nearly 2 weeks off i got back to training yesterday.

191.5kgx20 partial deads took a minute longer than last time even tho i dropped back-bugger!

3x50BW squats.

wasnt in the mood to train at all so left it at that.

good news is my collar bones arent aching today altho my back is a bit stiff.

RC(shoulder blade pain) is still apparent after a nites sleep,but disappears after a few hours.

gonna play things by ear as to what id do next...


----------



## crazycal1

was abit concerned i shouldve left it another day cos of my visit to the incapacity benefit doc examination(i`m sure i`m gonna be deemed fit for work-tosser!)which i get rather angry about and i guessed it`d have a knock on effect in training which it did..

weight seemed harder than it shoud-felt fook off heavy tbh,but as i expected to do it in a much slower time i cant be to unhappy about it.

3x10 shrugs with 20kg plates after deads

3x50 BW squats

3x10 [email protected]

i`m planning on staying away from chest shoulders and back as i think my RC prob will get worse.

i reckon by the time ive had my back op and recovered from it any lingering injuries will have cleared up and when i restart i`ll be using some of pikeys prexhaust theories out.

i tried some lat raises the other day-

lol i had a job using a 2.5kg plate for side/front and then rear lat raises.

bit embarressing really cos the bauer can use more than me hahahaha.


----------



## crazycal1

right then i was gonna scan these in but it`ll be good revision to write them-

WABBA routines:

peripheral heart action programme PHA (or suitable for circuit training) 30-50% 1rpm for 2 sets of 12 reps

warm up on bike and stretching

bicep curl machine

leg curls

lateral raises

vertical chest press

pulldowns to back

leg extensions

triceps pushdowns

calf raise

crunches

cool down on bike and stretching

female beginner programme 50% 1rpm for 2 sets of 12 reps

warm up on bike and stretching

flat flies

pulldowns behind neck

leg extensions

bicep hammer curls

seated leg curls

lat raises

triceps pushdowns

calf raises

crunches

cooldown on bike and stretching

male beginner programme 50% 1rpm for 2 sets 12 reps

warm up on bike and stretching

flat bench press

pulldowns behind neck

leg extensions

bicep supination curls

seated leg curls

lateral raises

triceps pushdowns

calf raises

crunches

cooldown on bike and stretching

female intermediate programme 50% 1rpm 2-3 sets 12-15 reps

warm up on treadmill and stretching

incline flies

incline bench

pulldowns to front

one arm DB rows

leg extensions

lunges

concentration curls across body

lying leg curls

lateral raises

triceps pushdowns

single arm DB extensions

hip flexion

cooldown on bike and stretching

male intermediate programme 50% 1rpm 2-3 sets 12-15 reps

warm up on rower and stretching

incline flyes

incline bench

pulldowns to front

CG seated rows

leg extensions

lying leg press

BB bicep curls

lying leg curls

DB press

ez bar french press

seated calf raises

side bends

cooldown on bike and stretching

male/female endurance programme 60% 1 rpm 15-25 reps 3 sets

warm up on cross trainer and stretching

pulldowns to front

cable crossovers

leg extensions

overhead triceps extension

lying leg curls

supination curls

lat raises

calf raises

crunches

hip flexion

back extension machine

cooldown on bike and stretching

beginners strength programme 70-75% 1 rpm 3 sets 10 reps

warm up on rower and stretching

bench press

close grip pulldowns

squats

shrugs

BB bicep curls

standing leg curls

military press

CG bench press

calf raises

crunches

cooldown on bike and stretching

advanced strength programme 70-75% 1rpm 3 sets 10 reps

warm up cross trainer and stretching

flat bench

incline bench

chins

bent over BB rows

squats

BB bicep curls

stiff leg deads

DB press

dips

donkey calf raise

hip flexion

cool down on bike and stretching

i`ll do the BB`ing ones tomoz


----------



## crazycal1

body building 2 day split mon tues rest thurs fri rest rest

70-85% 1rpm 4-6 sets 12-8 reps

warm up on rower and stretching

flat flies

flat bench press

pullovers

pulldowns to the front

bentover BB rows

triceps pushdowns

CG bench press

crunches

cooldown on bike and stretching

warm up on rower and stretching

BB curls

leg extensions

incline leg press

lying leg curls

lateral raises

DB press

close grip upright rows

calf raises

cooldown on bike and stretching

lol got that one totally wrong from memory

that one can be done over a week or 2 weeks training 4 or 3 x a week

3 day split mon tue wed rest thurs fri sat rest 70-85% 1rpm

4-6 sets 12-8 reps

warm up on rower and stretching

flat flies

flat bench press

incline bench press

concentration curls across body

BB curls

stiff leg deads

standing leg curls

crunches

cool down on bike and stretching

warm up on rower and stretching

lateral raises

military press

bentover lateral raises

leg extensions

hack squats

incline leg press

standing calf raises

seated calf raises

cool down on bike and stretching

warm up on rower and stretching

pullovers

pulldowns to front

seated CG rows

bentover BB rows

triceps pushdowns

ex bar french press

CG bench press

hip flexion

cool down on bike and stretching

4 day split mon tues rest thurs fri rest sun.....

70-85% 1rpm 4-6 sets 12-8 reps

warm up on rower and stretching

flat flies

flat bench

incline flies

incline bench

cable crossovers

DB shrugs

crunches

hip flexion

waist twists

cool down on bike and stretching

warm up on rower and stretching

leg extensions

hack squats

squats

leg curls

stiff leg deads

standing calf raises

seated calf raises

cooldown on bike and stretching

warm up on rower and stretching

chins

front pulldowns

seated rows

bentover BB rows

front lateral raises

side lateral raises

DB press

roman chair hip flexion

crunches

cooldown on bike and stretching

warm up on rower and stretching

triceps pushdowns

ez bar french press

dips

BB bicep curls

ez preacher curls

standing calf raises

seated calf raises

waist twists

side bends

cooldown on bike and stretching

powerbuilding 85-100% 3-5 sets 6-1 reps

A B A split

warmup on rower and stretching

flat bench press

deadlifts

squats

standing leg curls

calf raises

cooldown on bike and stretching

warmup on rower and stretching

power cleans

BB curls

military press

dips

shrugs

cooldown on bike and stretching

well i dunno if its cos i typed this in rather than write it but i`d forgotten nearly all of this.

20 years of smoking ganja may well fail me this....specially on the oral bits...


----------



## Tall

Ruddy 'ell!


----------



## FAT BOY

cal you can type


----------



## crazycal1

my back aint right still... 

they sure as hell are some wanky routines there!

wabba is strictly anti steroids hahahahahaha


----------



## Guest

crazycal1 said:


> hip flexion


what is this?


----------



## crazycal1

its an exercise to work the lower abs.

can be done laying down,using a total hip machine or in a roman chair.

bit like knee raises but using resistance.


----------



## crazycal1

well its D-day for me mo fo`s!

exam time...


----------



## newboy606

good luck mate


----------



## cellaratt

Best of luck, bro


----------



## Youngster1466867938

good luck mate!


----------



## Pikey1466867920

Good luck Cal - you'll storm it mate.


----------



## crazycal1

well then!

guess who`s a wabba "top gun" by scoring 100% in his oral exam....

practical went ok as well altho i dont know my score.

went well tho.

multiple choice is next week which i download and have to completew in 30 mins but can seemingly have my coursework to cheat from(if i need it lol)

just call me iceman!

(tom cruise aka maverick is a bit of a tosser lol)

thanks pikey!


----------



## Tall

crazycal1 said:


> well then!
> 
> guess who`s a wabba "top gun" by *scoring 100% in his oral exam....*
> 
> practical went ok as well altho i dont know my score.
> 
> went well tho.
> 
> multiple choice is next week which i download and have to completew in 30 mins but can seemingly have my coursework to cheat from(if i need it lol)
> 
> just call me iceman!
> 
> (tom cruise aka maverick is a bit of a tosser lol)
> 
> thanks pikey!


Theres a joke in there somewhere....

Well done dude.


----------



## crazycal1

yeah well i did swallow !!!


----------



## FAT BOY

always garantees a pass  wel done m8 nice one


----------



## SX Dave

well done matey


----------



## squatty

Excellent result Baldy.

When do you get the results of the practical?

100% in the oral must mean the job is well over half done mate.


----------



## crazycal1

thanks dudes.

i get the results of my practical the day after i download and complete a multiple choice exam next week(probly tomorrow)

unbeleivably after learning all those fooking routines theyre not in the exam!

if i`m careful i should get another 100% as i can have my books next to me - its completed at home(which is a bit wAnky)

lol i`m just pretending to be bald cos as you know the ladies love a slaphead :fish:

had some pics done last week professionally which i`m fairly happy with which i`ll whore around sometime soon!


----------



## cellaratt

Grate news Cal...new you could do it...never doubted you for a second...


----------



## newboy606

Well done mate


----------



## FAT BOY

lol i`m just pretending to be bald cos as you know the ladies love a slaphead :fish:

had some pics done last week professionally which i`m fairly happy with which i`ll whore around sometime soon!

well done m8.

nice to see you havnt lost your sense of humor now your nearly a proffesional .

i cant belive you have even waited to put up your pictures is it because they potray you in a slightly gay light


----------



## Tom84

Well done mate, not that I am surprised.  Good luck with all the rest of it.


----------



## crazycal1

done a couple of full body workouts over the last 10 days to get back in the swing of things.

decided today (which i`m going to insert midweek usually) to do calves for as many sets as poss first off (which i never manage to do) then just did some accessory work- lying L flyes,abs,side bends and grip work (which i did till i could barely hold a pen)

gonna have to try this without liquid furey cos the pump was extreme! :becky:

thanks for the congrats all :clap2:


----------



## Tall

Cal have you tried seated Calve raises?

Sit on a chair, and put your feet on a plate or two.

Then hold one or two plates on top of your thighs.

Go up to full stretch, hold, come down to full stretch, hold. Repeat until it's painful.

Rest. Start again.

Did these for the first time on Monday. I'm still hobbling


----------



## crazycal1

havent done them for years if i`m truthfull.

i dont hark back to brawn much these days but the seated variety arent that popular with stuey babes...

i also read that thing from a german site you googled at UKM which reiterated that the seated variety werent the best choice.

if i could i`d do donkey calf raises all the time but my back really doesnt like them-

which is a bugger!

i suspect the DOMS are simply cos you dont usually do them.

i have gone back to single legs after you reading you post too(still with my hip belt but i dont need so much weight dangling between my legs(altho i`m used to that lmao)


----------



## Tall

crazycal1 said:


> havent done them for years if i`m truthfull.
> 
> i dont hark back to brawn much these days but the seated variety arent that popular with stuey babes...
> 
> i also read that thing from a german site you googled at UKM which reiterated that the seated variety werent the best choice.
> 
> if i could i`d do donkey calf raises all the time but my back really doesnt like them-
> 
> which is a bugger!
> 
> i suspect the DOMS are simply cos you dont usually do them.
> 
> i have gone back to single legs after you reading you post too(still with my hip belt but i dont need so much weight dangling between my legs(altho i`m used to that lmao)


I forgot you had a hip belt.

I didn't think you'd be able to do Donkey ones cos of your back, and holding a DB cos of your shoulder injury?


----------



## crazycal1

shoulders ok again now(touch wood)

i dont like holding a DB cos it pulls me to one side and when the DB`s get heavy....

single legs with the hip belt were very comfortable!

i can do donkeys its afterwards my back hurts(as with most things)

id try them single leg yesterday with relatively far less weight but it didnt feel a comfortable exercise unfortunately.

also when i bend over i sometimes pop a rib out of my sternum.

which is unpleasant.


----------



## Tall

crazycal1 said:


> shoulders ok again now(touch wood)
> 
> i dont like holding a DB cos it pulls me to one side and when the DB`s get heavy....
> 
> single legs with the hip belt were very comfortable!
> 
> i can do donkeys its afterwards my back hurts(as with most things)
> 
> id try them single leg yesterday with relatively far less weight but it didnt feel a comfortable exercise unfortunately.
> 
> also when i bend over i sometimes pop a rib out of my sternum.
> 
> which is unpleasant.


Doh!

Curiously deads / bench dead shrugs didn't affect my shoulder, but DB SLDL did...

Very strange.:der:


----------



## crazycal1

also it aint exactly my shoulder that is the prob its a muscle under the scapula.

hence now as the pain has disappeared i`m going to try and stick to doing lying L flyes...


----------



## Pikey1466867920

How did you do with your WABBA exam mate?


----------



## crazycal1

passed it bud 

passed the oral but with 100% which makes me a wabba top gun(i think):becky:


----------



## Pikey1466867920

Cool nice one dude!


----------



## cellaratt

crazycal1 said:


> passed it bud
> 
> passed the oral but with 100% which makes me a wabba top gun(i think):becky:


Congrats...brother...


----------



## crazycal1

oh well single again  pretty much feel like ive had the s**t kicked outta me at the mo and my guts feel sick all the time so me appetite aint exactly great.just trying to keep me protein high so if i lose any weight its just fat i lose.

of course i`m keeping me training up but workouts are abit meh cos i dont feel particuarly strong at all.i reckon a dose of test would sort me out,but thats not an option i`m seriously considering.

20 rep partial deads are at 185kg ish and not feeling particularly light as they should,but i`m getting them done still.

still trying this prexhaust malarchy so as not to reagravate any injuries i`ve picked from benching and mili pressing.the weight i`m using for my worksets seems pretty fcuking pathetic but theres alot of pump.not sure if thats gonna make me grow as theres less stress on my CNS,but i`m happy to maintain just for now.


----------



## cellaratt

You sound like your bummin pretty hard dude...can't let ex- get in your head like that, your way to strong of a person to let something like this get the best of ya....burn one ...find a chick half your age and get on to bigger and better day's...


----------



## FAT BOY

stick with it m8 it will come good trust me i know  women eh m8


----------



## crazycal1

the greyhounds i walk...

well i did 193.5kg for 20 singles the other day, so i`m gettin back up there slowly.

like to go over my pb of 203kgx20 before my back op(eta mid july?)

trained two days later - feeling pretty ok and no aches,unusual for me i know but it was just some upper body stuff.

hit 2 reps less on most exercises,basically even tho i felt ok i wasnt.

few years back i`d have been scratching my balls thinking oh i gotta try harder next time..

maybe add some volume .......

LOL!


----------



## FAT BOY

.

few years back i`d have been scratching my balls thinking oh i gotta try harder next time..

maybe add some volume .......

LOL!

Does that say add volume ???????


----------



## crazycal1

and while i`m boring the ass of you....










yup she got on there herself..she seems to like it there???



















it does FB but i was being sarrrcarrrstic 

my point was i wasnt fully recovered from my last workout...

newbies(myself included)dont/didnt see it like that!


----------



## Tall

Cal do you think your recovery ability is related to your diet?

I think you've said a few times you don't enjoy eating / find it hard to get food down you - when you hit your PBs was your diet different that day?


----------



## crazycal1

well my appetite is steadily declining,but i`m fairly sure i`m eating enuff of the right foods for it not to be that, but i wont dismiss it out of hand.

i`m getting my 1g per pound of protein and probly 500g+ of carbs...

i have found from experience that i need to have at least 3 days off after deads and 2 off after an upper bod workout( i trained 2 days after deads you see...)

doing those 20 singles seems to get me more than doing 3-5 continuous rep sets...


----------



## Pikey1466867920

When I used to deadlift with any kind of weight I trained the exercise no more than once every ten days and often once every 14 days - big compound exercises at near maximum effort put huge strain on your ability to recover. Especially natty!


----------



## crazycal1

i hear ya pikey!

cos i`m so restricted on what i can do for legs ive always trained them as often as possible-at the mo its just once a week but in the past once every fourth day.

BUt cos of that ive always tried not to push with other exercises.

it was interesting to realise i wasnt recovered-and not assume it was cos i wasnt trying hard enuff.


----------



## crazycal1

hmm well bout time for an update,been a bit of a lazy bugger recently.

the southport finals were good but i dont think i`d go that far again to see a comp(it took 7.5 hours to get there)

it was really interesting seeing the competitors and having a chat with a few of them.

i was very shocked at the state of some of them on stage tho.

the difference between a relaxed pose and a set pose was astounding.talk about pull those guts in!!!!!!!!!

aethetics counted for very little over mass,unless you had both.

mind you that seemed to vary abit from class to class and i have heard rumours of judges favourites.

not that i know much about judging lol.

i certainly wont be getting hung up on how great they look from one picture anymore.

in fact theres one guy i`m thinking of in particular who looked like a balloon around the waist,a distended gut is one thing,but when it goes sideways as well.....all sucked up for some amazing pics tho...

trainings a bit hit and miss at the mo cos of my back,i`m just doing what i can when i can..

last load of deads were at 196kg and felt pretty easy..done in 16mins i think(forgot to stop timer lol)

pb is 203.5kg x20 i think and as long as i`m careful i should hit it soon and go beyond.

before i have my op i`m gonna have a workout where is see what my 1RPM is,fcukit i might not be lifting for a while(assuming i`m not left crippled and incontinent..)

got booted off incapacity benefit today,basically cos i look healthy and walk my dogs..oh yeah according to the doc who was questioning me at the tribunal(today)my MRI scans which got me the fusion op are perfectly normal..so who fcuking knows what planet she was on!

pretty p1ssed off about the decision but i`m not in the least bit surprised.

so i`ve now got the grief of appyling for JSA,cant wait to find out what this mythical job is that they reckon i`m capable off..

then as soon as i get my hospital date APPARENTLY i can claim incapacity benefit again...how crazy is that!


----------



## crazycal1

198.5kgx20 not including collars(strange how the collar weight is suddenly of interest lol)

bit slower today as i had someone round training and it put me off-18 mins ish

shrugs 3x15 with 20kg plate in each hand

calf raises 4x10 with 10 toes pushes for a fifth set.(lol only 45kg at the mo)excuse is their really slow and on a steep angle

3x10x20kg lol bicep curls

grip work (thick handled DB holds followed by 2x10 on the gripper)

so knacked after deads i couldnt face any big upper body compounds.

really want to dead again next workout,but i know ive got to do some upper body work at some point as ive skipped it for a couple of sesh`s.


----------



## crazycal1

at last its an oly trap bar!

i`ve had my plates drilled out too altho typically they fit my trap bar(scaffold pole was used)but there holes are 2mm too small to fit the standard oly bar...biatch!

not a prob tho as ive more than enuff weight for it in rubber plates.

nearly 7ft long now and weighing in at 24kg.

next thing is to add 0.5kg to each end inside the scaffold pole and round it up nicely.

each end is approx imately 6" longer so ive plenty of room for extra weight


----------



## Tall

crazycal1 said:


> 198.5kgx20 not including collars(strange how the collar weight is suddenly of interest lol)
> 
> bit slower today as i had someone round training and it put me off-18 mins ish
> 
> shrugs 3x15 with 20kg plate in each hand
> 
> calf raises 4x10 with 10 toes pushes for a fifth set.(lol only 45kg at the mo)excuse is their really slow and on a steep angle
> 
> 3x10x20kg lol bicep curls
> 
> grip work (thick handled DB holds followed by 2x10 on the gripper)
> 
> so knacked after deads i couldnt face any big upper body compounds.
> 
> really want to dead again next workout,but i know ive got to do some upper body work at some point as ive skipped it for a couple of sesh`s.


You could try doing Upper Body first (i.e. Chest/Shoulders/Arms), and then deads last - but you would need to back off on deads a bit I suspect.


----------



## crazycal1

that is a thought that occured bud,but that aint gonna happen.

i love doing those deads and getting that increment.

i reckon long as they keep progressing and i maintain on upper bod everythings gonna keep going in the right direction.

i`ll be having a rethink post op.

pre op i`ll be having one workout where i see whats what and what i can really lift for a single.

might even try one from the normal height altho i`m not to bothered about knowing what that poundage would be.


----------



## crazycal1

well i have had an upper body workout since my last post,but i got to try out my trap bar today









turns out with oly plates it sits maybe 10-15mm higher than with standard plates,which is a bit of a p1sser,but i`m planning on getting some board to stand on to make up the difference(hopefully after my op i can add a piece of board each week and slowly getting to lifting from ground height.still not sure how i feel about that when i could simply use more weight as a partial)

anyhoo its the same height now as when i was lifting from blocks(when i had no raised handles on the bar) and before the grooves in the block had appeared.

really noticed how i get further under the bar so from 198kg i did 204kg for the 20 singles,(probly better to call them singles cos i abuse the term rest pause too much)

they felt pretty easy tbh,that might`ve been cos i hadnt done deads for 10 days,but i had thought initially that i`d have lost touch with the weight.

after doing the 20 i thought i`d see how much i could add to the bar comfortably.

going up in 5kg jumps i got 224kg.i think i couldve got alil bit more but was fecking knacked and didnt want to bugger my back up.

i reckon if hadnt done the 20 singles and i`d added weight kilo but kilo after that point i couldve gone on for another 10 or so kg.

i did beat i think or equal my pb on deads but it did feel like cheating abit i spose cos of the height difference,but was happy lifting another 20kg on top of that!.

maybe if hit 250 one day it`ll equal a genuine 200kg one,never been to sure how to allow for the difference.(anybody?)

after that did 3x10 shrugs,

calf raises 3x10

bicep curls ez bar 3x10

3 thick bar holds and 2x10 on the grippers(lol arms were so pumped i couldnt do complete reps with the 100kg ones,can do 20 odd reps on their own)


----------



## crazycal1

ooh yeah just worked out that i was only a few pounds under hitting 500lbs and that i lifted 3x my BW


----------



## crazycal1

trap bar deads again today and upped the weight 5kg to 209kg x 20.

felt like i went thru them pretty quick which was coolio.

certainly didnt have it in me to see how much i could lift for a single this week lol.

in fact after doing a backdown set of 159kgx10 and a set or 50 BW squats after i`d scraped myself off the floor i called it a day.

just wasnt in the mood.

just as i was about to train i bumped into a neighbour who`d just qualified as an osteopath and got chatting.

he read thru what the specialist had said and was highly dubious about my need for an op..

heard that before tho.got myself a free sesh on tuesday and see what he thinks...

he was very unimpressed by my still training legs.

thing is they`ve strengthened my back rather than aggravate it(due to the partial rest pause nature of them)if i dont do them my back gets no better and if i dont stretch i seize up totally...

tbh him telling me i shouldnt have the op has done my head in abit cos it seems i`ve exhausted all the alternatives..


----------



## SX Dave

hope the session on tuesday sheds a bit of light in the right direction mate, and hats off to ya on the lifting, training well mate


----------



## crazycal1

lol thanks mate,but ive spent well over a grand on osteos/chiros and physio`s over the years..so i dont hold out much hope


----------



## FAT BOY

you have done well to keep training m8 .

anybody in the medical field will tell you to stop training if you are injured they just dont understand our mentality lol


----------



## crazycal1

well deads again yesterday.managed to add quite comfortably another 5kg to do 214kg for 20.feeling like ive got less and less in the tank for the rest of the workout tho,might be down to not eating as well preworkout or it might simply be how much effort its taking.i do feel like ive worked harder in the past tho with lesser weights.took a pic of the new height difference which i`ll post up.cant beleive so little distance is making this much difference cos i`m not close to dropping the increments down to 1kg yet.

just to reiterate 214kg is just a marker to show progress not to say how much i`m lifting.

still planning on seeing how much i can lift from the floor for a single before my op,i guess i am looking to see if i can do a genuine 200kg lift.


----------



## crazycal1




----------



## FAT BOY

you should know a inch seperates the men from the boys cal


----------



## crazycal1

well i did upper body 4 days ago,just felt like i was going thru the motions and didnt have any real grrr in me.seems to be happening alot and i`m kinda wondering whether i`m overtrained or not.altho i`m sure i`m not it would explain my poor appetite too.

i did have a shake rather than just a tuna and pint of milk preworkout yesterday as it was leg day and it did help energy levels(to a degree)

by that i mean that i didnt sack the workout directly after doing me 20 singles (as i`m now thinking of them-as i abuse the term rest pause lol)

as i did 224kg for a single after i`d done [email protected] t`other week i thought i`d carry on adding 5kg a time, so it was 219kg for 20.

OMFG can honestly say that was the hardest 20 i`ve ever done.it felt like i was using every muscle in my body to lift it.

i do time myself sometimes if i remember,but after 1 rep i realised this wasnt gonna be one of those times.first of i started thinking i`ll do 10 reps-leave it at that and just do the rest of the workout,then i thought fook it do the 20 and call it a day..

well i got to 19 and thought lets see if 219kg is equivalent to 200kg from the lower handles(standard deadlift from the floor so to speak)

errrrr nope lol.

if i`m honest i dunno if i`d get it at the beginning of a workout still which is a bit of a downer..

still at least i can hold 500+lbs without the bar ripping out of my fingers lol.

i did vid the lift and it look s like i didnt even try to lift the bar,soon as i tried to move it i knew it wasnt happening.

anyhoo the main thing is the numbers are still going up!

it had made me think whether i actually want to lift from the floor as my back really didnt like the degree it was at.after a certain point my back feels like its actually stretching rather than bending cos the lower back area is soo tight.. 

anyhoo id did do some shrugs and some bi curls to finish off with a couple of sets on a gripper too which soothed my conscious abit.

i really want to carry on adding to deads if i can but at some point ineed to drop back and leave myself some energy for other stuff(shouda done calves and theyre not something i like not doing altho theyre the first thing to get dropped and when you got crappy calves - thats not good!)

anyhoo dave came round later and had a workout,poor lamb forgot his gloves lol but as always it was good to have a catchup...)

your right FB  heres another for ya-

a moment on the lips a lifetime on the hips


----------



## Nath1466867935

crazycal1 said:


> your right FB  heres another for ya-
> 
> a moment on the lips a lifetime on the hips


Hoe about, 'little pickers wear bigger knickers!' :becky:


----------



## Tall

crazycal1 said:


> well i did upper body 4 days ago,just felt like i was going thru the motions and didnt have any real grrr in me.seems to be happening alot and i`m kinda wondering whether i`m overtrained or not.altho i`m sure i`m not it would explain my poor appetite too.
> 
> i did have a shake rather than just a tuna and pint of milk preworkout yesterday as it was leg day and it did help energy levels(to a degree)
> 
> by that i mean that i didnt sack the workout directly after doing me 20 singles (as i`m now thinking of them-as i abuse the term rest pause lol)
> 
> as i did 224kg for a single after i`d done [email protected] t`other week i thought i`d carry on adding 5kg a time, so it was 219kg for 20.
> 
> OMFG can honestly say that was the hardest 20 i`ve ever done.it felt like i was using every muscle in my body to lift it.
> 
> i do time myself sometimes if i remember,but after 1 rep i realised this wasnt gonna be one of those times.first of i started thinking i`ll do 10 reps-leave it at that and just do the rest of the workout,then i thought fook it do the 20 and call it a day..
> 
> well i got to 19 and thought lets see if 219kg is equivalent to 200kg from the lower handles(standard deadlift from the floor so to speak)
> 
> errrrr nope lol.
> 
> if i`m honest i dunno if i`d get it at the beginning of a workout still which is a bit of a downer..
> 
> still at least i can hold 500+lbs without the bar ripping out of my fingers lol.
> 
> i did vid the lift and it look s like i didnt even try to lift the bar,soon as i tried to move it i knew it wasnt happening.
> 
> anyhoo the main thing is the numbers are still going up!
> 
> it had made me think whether i actually want to lift from the floor as my back really didnt like the degree it was at.after a certain point my back feels like its actually stretching rather than bending cos the lower back area is soo tight..
> 
> anyhoo id did do some shrugs and some bi curls to finish off with a couple of sets on a gripper too which soothed my conscious abit.
> 
> i really want to carry on adding to deads if i can but at some point ineed to drop back and leave myself some energy for other stuff(shouda done calves and theyre not something i like not doing altho theyre the first thing to get dropped and when you got crappy calves - thats not good!)
> 
> anyhoo dave came round later and had a workout,poor lamb forgot his gloves lol but as always it was good to have a catchup...)
> 
> your right FB  heres another for ya-
> 
> a moment on the lips a lifetime on the hips


CNS could be fried? 20 reppers E4D (4+ tonnes E4D) will be hammering your CNS mate.


----------



## crazycal1

yeah thats my thoughts tall-i think lol


----------



## Tall

crazycal1 said:


> yeah thats my thoughts tall-i think lol


I'm switching to deadlifting and squatting on alternate weeks (deadlift and squat every 14 days) so that upper body can catch up.

I love deadlifting. It's my fave exercise, but I need everything else to catch upto my back/legs


----------



## crazycal1

i would too if i could dude.

that is the beauty of the trap bar tho it increases leg involvemnt substantially!

well i havent been posting my workouts regularly for a while now...

pretty much a sign of how much me backs getting me down in general..

finally got my op date thru and its next fooking week!

dunno if the lack of notice is a good thing or not.

the short notice has done nothing to give me the desire to quite baccy and it messed up my plans of doing a month of cardio before it.

had a last workout today and decided to see whats what woth a single deadlift.

i got 240kgs ok but then added (stupidly)another 5kg which is against everything i tell people,but i guess i was too focussed on the 250!

so i failed miserably on 245kg

gonna try and do loads of walking next week and at least increase my lung capacity a fraction lol

thats it for probly 6 months.....


----------



## cellaratt

You will be missed brother...Are you gonna be able to post at all before that 6 months is up...?


----------



## crazycal1




----------



## crazycal1

just to keep things tidy-

my hospital story.

http://www.musclechat.co.uk/general-discussion/25466-cals-op-recovery.html


----------



## crazycal1

i`m back motherfunkers! :becky:

4th light workout today,lost shitloads of strength and 10lbs in weight.

alot of which was BF but way more muscle than i planned...

no surprise really tho...

i am wearing some combats i ditched 18 months ago tho and theyre hanging on me still...much better shape this time round tho...which is coolio!










last workout.

there ya go rocky :jerkit:

no need to turn? into a fat boy cos of a lil injury...

its called surrounding the tiger :becky:


----------



## cellaratt

Glad to see your back FFS...took long enough off didn't you..?


----------



## Pikey1466867920

Hey the man is back!!

Looking good and hard there Cal, I think that's the sharpest I've seen you. Good going mate!!


----------



## crazycal1

yeah cella i`m a fcuking pussy lol!

yeah pretty lean pikey dude 11stone tho now...not good!

back on hash and sampling the ladies..glad i got all that sh1te out of my head and done with!

bravado? lol gotta live up to the fans expectations lmfao

not ideal,but meh!

i`m back and i`m baaad!


----------



## mikeperryfitness

Glad to see you have recovered, just reading through and was wondering what your lean weight is and how tall you are? <--- that ain't a come on btw


----------



## FAT BOY

nice one cal its about time


----------



## crazycal1

dude i`m 5"9 and always open to offers from fresh meat lmao!

i`ll bung some pics up soon pre and post op(cue shemale jkes from fatboy)

FB wassup mate!

i reckon right now i could give you a run for ya money in the relationship nitemare stakes...

ironically its really making me sort my head out tho which is cool!

oh yeah just realised i was 11 stone 6 in me avvy piccy so ive only really gotta put on 6lbs and i`m currently leaner than in the pic(and i was dehydrated in the pic  )hmmmm..


----------



## FAT BOY

lol we both seem to have bad luck with the fairer sex m8 , wait till you get kids muuhahaaha


----------



## crazycal1

ohhh check out fatboys new abs..looking huge mate...

trainings going well, backs still painful and swollen and stiff after doing trapbar squats/deads.

now getting so full body workout is too much and am gonna split things in half.

weights are all on the up and muscle memory seems to be very real.

deadlifted 60 odd kgs the other day and squatted 60 for 1 last nite(cold to which was dumb)

but it felt great 

am currently doing 3x20 with trap bar with i think 50kgs almost to parallel.

did a set of 100 BW squats other day all done super slow and inevitably rest pause..myyyy god they were hard.

so nice being able to train again tho!

for any of the original MC dudes still around i`m just having a chat with stumpy who`s still around and training


----------



## FAT BOY

nice one m8 glad your back on track ,


----------



## Pikey1466867920

you'll be back to going for PB in no time mate, glad to see your back on track!


----------



## crazycal1

thanks matey..love to do 240 from the floor.

might try some regular squats too..did 60kgs and it didnt feel too bad..felt bloody heavy tho lol and hurt me upper back where the bar sat...pussy ahem 

did 5x5x4 dips on suspended chains yesterday which was a surprise..anyone get the chance to try them do so....hard or what!!!

also did 100 parallel squats all done with a dead stop at the bottom..backs ok today too!

boo yah!:becky:


----------



## crazycal1

well i ****ed my back up doingthose single squat and deads the other day lol.

then when it was better and i`d trained 2days late i biked into town and buggered my back up again trying to go to quick...fcuking postman over took me on an old dinosaur of a pushy lol so i tried to keep up with him which i did 

later that day i was hitting the codeine again..

other than thatwieghts are going up on all exercises and i managed 5x5x6 doing dips from chains suspended from the top of my cage


----------



## crazycal1

crazy veinage lol


----------



## Tall

You shooting for Shreddeds crown?

And aint you sleeping?


----------



## Pikey1466867920

Best I've seen you look Cal, very nice n tight!


----------



## crazycal1

eh what? tall.nah actually sleeping well now...ahhh late nites oh yeah...

thanks pikey i got a lot of pics making me look small as fook tho 

whats with my veins is it lowish carbs or low BF?


----------



## Tall

Low BF + Low Sub Q water + Good vascularity.


----------



## crazycal1

i am tempted to try some pics in a few weeks and dehydrate abit for them  (like in my avvy) might be a laugh..


----------



## crazycal1

well ive been trying so hard to work my legs i keep aggravating my back 

not just thru training either 

so i`m gonna stick with BW squats and see if i can work on my endurance.

ive got no worries that it`ll be enuff to halt any atrophy and if i can get the reps hi enuff i think i`ll get some growth.

feel like such a bitch doing whats parctically an upper body workout tho lol


----------



## Pikey1466867920

Why not try some DB lunges would give your legs a reasonable workout. If your managing to do deads why not try holding a couple of DB when you squat both will keep the weight beneath your waist so muck less stress on your back

Another thought try sissy squats - look up the sissy squat "units" basically they lock your lower legs in position and allow you to lean back now you won't need any weight to fry legs - I'm sure you could improvise something...


----------



## Tall

Nice post P.

Cal can you do hip belt squats?

Or even hip belt partials?

Could you get some bands and do leg extensions and leg curls?


----------



## crazycal1

its funny thing..

i look so much better at this weight-closer to what my pics look like, i`m not sucking my gut in so much etc lol and abs are visible even in bad lighting...

ive got permanent veins showing all over my arms(not my cuppa tea but hey lol)i even found a vein showing in my thigh today for the first time(kinda freaked me out lol-looks abit eww if you ask me)

but of course ive lost a fair bit of size.

people who see me now who arent into their training prefer how i looked before and ive had quite a few comments the size ive lost on my arms and shoulders...

i`ve got so much more detail showing tho,but its lost on them.

but then those who i train with say the opposite specially post training when i`m pumped and really ripped...

one good thing tho is ive lost no strength whatsover from this well "cut" i spose.

i think thats one of those lil BBing myths thats got outta hand.

i thought i had lean bulked in the past,but the truth is i got hung up on taking a good set of pics all the time i never took accurate pictures and kidded myself about the progress i`d been making, and got obsessed with what the scales were saying.

the closer to 12 stone i got the happier i felt about progress..

bollox of course cos it was mainly fat i was putting on.

ive been thinging about my training alot and how its gone the past year and altho ive gotten much stronger very little size came with it..so i need to have a rethink.

one of the big problems was of course training legs cos of my back,and altho doing my 20 singles worked well it wasnt bringing anymore size despite the weight going up...quads did improve in shape tho.

being able to do them continuously or at least with far shorter rests should help tho(assuming i will be able too)

sooo the plan is to stay at this BF level for the forseeable future and try and add some lean muscle mass.

i know its statistically better to "bulk" to grow maximum muscle tissue,but i reckon the difference is probly fcuk all, specially after youve turned round done a "cut" afters.

6 month bulk + 3 month cut v 9 month very lean bulk = ?? muscle

i bet theres fcuk all init specially if youre natural..

i still appear to be losing BF(1/4lb a week tops) ive got bout a 1/4 inch BF on the backs of my arms(as opposed to over double that) and theyre nearly back to pre-op size,so whatever i`m doing seems to be working


----------



## crazycal1

Tall/Pikey i`ll get back to ya on ya comments.

nice one dudes.


----------



## SX Dave

crazycal1 said:


> i know its statistically better to "bulk" to grow maximum muscle tissue,but i reckon the difference is probly fcuk all, specially after youve turned round done a "cut" afters.
> 
> 6 month bulk + 3 month cut v 9 month very lean bulk = ?? muscle
> 
> i bet theres fcuk all init specially if youre natural..


iv thought about about this a bit as i found cutting "enough" for my liking fairly difficult so gonna lean bulk and then cut very little later on, instead of becoming a fatty like last winter.


----------



## crazycal1

backs been aching like fook even tho ive not trained legs for a week...

had a fairly active saturday nite in the bedroom which didnt help lol, but its been a couple of codeine most days.

i suspect i`m using DB`s that are heavier than i`d normally use cos i`m fresh from no legs and being thick handled bells theyre bloody awkward to get into position for presses so i`ve dropped the weight today and done hgher reps.

ive been trying to train at a faster pace for a while as i`m not particulary fit..lol never have been.

not doing it for any extra growth,but as it a total change form my usual style it cant hurt...

still getting leaner and ive slacked on the cardio last week too which is naughty...



> Why not try some DB lunges would give your legs a reasonable workout.never fancied them tbh bud If your managing to do deads why not try holding a couple of DB when you squat both will keep the weight beneath your waist so muck less stress on your backlol thats what my trap bars for:becky:
> 
> Another thought try sissy squats - look up the sissy squat "units" basically they lock your lower legs in position and allow you to lean back now you won't need any weight to fry legs - I'm sure you could improvise something...how could i do that? i really fancy those


tall i had been doing some partial stifflegs too which were going well,i cant actually do curls cos i havent got the attachment for my bench but i am considering it.

as for the bands i havent got a clue what theyre about except you use them lol same for those titan pants of yours...no idea lol altho i`m guessing theyre like a powershirt,but pants???

dude youre a good bloke..stop eating cookies...people jump to conclusions....seriously...


----------



## Tom84

Hey mate, not really on the boards much these days but occasionally read here.

Anyway jesus you have had an up and down last 6 months. Only you could take photo's that ****ing good this close to a major back op. Sorry about the missus I've just split with mine of four years. Gutted about it but such is life mate - swings and roundabouts. Good to see you're soldiering through everything mate (like anyone had a shred of doubt you would do anything else) Glad to see the back op seems successful. 

By the way do you know what happened to KP's THOJ out of interest?


----------



## crazycal1

hey dude,you should know by now i`m king of the my space angles lol.

i txted KP the other day and asked him just that,but dint get a reply...

i`m sick to death of the forums in general and i`m trying to get back into reality alot more.

gotta admit now ive had the op i`m back to my old self from years ago...didnt realise i`d changed that much from the day to day pain...

yeah had a funny old 6 months,but its all turned out for the best...

most unbeleivable thing happened a few weeks ago and me and the ex GF are now talking again and almost back together...

long fcuking story,but if anything the break has only done us good..

hope youre still training bud it helps keep youre head straight when everything else is fcuked up..

get some more test in ya!:becky:


----------



## Tom84

Yep definitely still training - just don't have that much time to post anymore but taken a long christmas holiday so thought I'd check how this place was.


----------



## crazycal1

thats good to hear bud...and nice one for saying hi on your rare visits


----------



## stumpy1466867921

Damn Cal, you still doing this thread!


----------



## newboy606

Hey dude, looking lean in the photos and im glad to hear the op went well.


----------



## crazycal1

thank wigz,good to see youre still around.

lol sure am stumps longest running thread on here :becky:

you were one of the first who actually posted in here....

those were the days when running a journal made you a show off lol

trainings all going well albeit a bit sporadic due to diy stuff.

got a new kitchen and bathroom coming in a few weeks so i suspect ill be in mainntaince mode again 

did 210 rest pause sissy type squats last workout all done with fcuk off slow negative and all done ATG.

i`m holding on to my dipping chains which allow me not to have to bend forward and my backs been fine touch wood.










thats a crap pic cos my quads are more cut than that.

i`ll be honest,quads were 23.5" pre-op and theyre now 22.5ish"

i have lost muscle there obviously but more BF so....i cant be too unhappy.

you wait till i can actually train legs properly...remember in the past ive only been able to do singles...if i dropped the weight and did continous reps my back rebelled even more than it did everyday anyway...

dont get hooked up on internet measurements....

and just remember dudes, only bitches dont train theyre legs.

we all know who i`m talkin bout....

how the hell can someone so dumb make so much money...moan grumble tossers kill flanders lolol


----------



## stumpy1466867921

Looking real good Cal, a bit of Melanotan and a sunbed would go a long way to show your definition off better.


----------



## crazycal1

lol thats down too poor lighting...

i had meant to put on some fake tan tho lol

lol melatonin what a sack of crAp that is.....

the things i do for mates.....


----------



## FAT BOY

nice one m8 im waching you lol


----------



## crazycal1

just keep that semi away from me :becky:


----------



## Pikey1466867920

looking good there m8 some real good shape and seperation, calves are looking good too. Can't wait to see how you respond to some seriuos reps witn continious tension on the muscle


----------



## crazycal1

me too bud...

my calves are shite still tho...its an illusion lol.

still cant put much weight on them to do `em justice either yet...

been persevering with a version of sissy squats holding some chains so i can keep back upright.

now on 220 rest pause.

backs absolutely fien today too!!!

dome `em with a mate yesterday who doesnt smoke and is a bin man and walks for a living lol...

he faded at 150.....

definetly a mental rather than physical thing.

pikey, do ya know anyone with a miniiture bully or full bully with its nuts still?

if been humming and harring about letting daisy have pups for ages now, iwas all set to have her done in a few months,but for various reasons i`m seriously considering it again.

(lilly is the new one and she`s been done last year)

daisy i reckon would benefit from some pups and hopefully would bring her out of herself abit..

lils very dominant and altho they get on i think its too much for daisy at times...

a pup with the right temperament would help lil i think...

not intersted in making money and dreading the prospect of parting with any pups,but if they went to a good home where they were walked regularly i`d be happy with that.

wanna pup lol?


----------



## Pikey1466867920

Hi Mate, yeah I still know some people who are into showing, you want a half way decent dog somewhere near Norwich ? I'll ask for you mate.

PS would love another bully mate but would be asking for trouble with the 3 legged one


----------



## crazycal1

thanks for the prod pikey!

now doing weighted hip belt squats and no pain the next day!

hip belt squats 2-3 sets of 20 (60kg doen to parrallel holding onto chains as said before so back stays vertical.

donkey calf raises 3x10

DB bench press 3 sets of 6-10 reps(playing with this)

dips from chains 3x6 but wnat to start weighting them

biceps curls 3x10

hip belt squats

donkey calf raises

compound back exercise 3sets

DB shoulder press 3 sets

shrugs 3 sets

usually 1 in 4 days

job done and aching like a fooker today.

if volume seems low if you try it i`m guessing weights are too light.


----------



## tmacf

Good log to much to read i one sitting but.


----------



## tmacf

Good log to much to read in one sitting but. Thats how it should have read


----------



## cellaratt

...bump...


----------



## Wolverine1466867962

i know wheres cal - he hasnt added to this for ages


----------



## crazycal1

oioi motherbeetches! :becky:

been a lazy boy in my journal for a while now.

i have been training but on occasion not for a couple of weeks,lots of weeks where i could only train once,but for the past 3 things are back to normal.

put a new kitchen in and now have a wetroom instead of a scabby bathroom with a leaky shower...note to all you out there-if your shower leaks dont shove your head up your arse like i did and ignore it-i had to replace the entire bottom half of my bathroom wall.i was literally sh1tting in the hallway..very depressing and stressful couple of months.

as ever have kept diet in place and surprisingly the stress dint strip any weight of me-big shock that altho a pleasant one.

dared to weigh myself the other day and im 11 stone 4 1/2 which is 4 pounds up on my lowest post op weight.

bit pointless trying to add weight when trainings not optimal as ill just get porky!

altho i have added a few more oats to my 2 shakes.

i have been persevering with hip belt squats and theyre going well(i do have to suppoert myself with a chain i attach to my cage so i can lower myself without my back leaning forward too much(less pain..)

ive been trying some stiff leg deads also which ive never been able to do before-only 40kg for 2 sets of 10,but i`m gonna replicate how i trained my 20 reppers and have started with a bare bar and am gonna do all the increments even if that means 1kg a week.

i`m now doing calves FIRST exercise EVERY workout as mr.george suggested a year or so back.

i`m planniing on concentrating on my weakest bodyparts ie calves and arms.

tweaked routine a bit so i could train a little more frequently.

calves

some light partial trap bar deads as my back feels like it(really wanna get back into these)

squats

military press

shrugs

core work

STLD

bench with thick handled bells

rows(laying down using a hi pulley)

weighted dips

bicep curls

core work

natural for over 2 years now-occasionallly fancying another dabble.

still wish i hadnt bothered in the first place as i only saved a bit of time.its not like i feel the need to be big big..but then again i think who gives a fcuk i can never say i`m totally natty lol so why not...

i do unfortunately like my substances...nah! besidies my training doesnt warrent it now...

yet...? :becky:

nah.


----------



## swrutt

Go on dabble with some test you stoner


----------



## crazycal1

interesting point you`ve made there....

nah..tbh ive never liked how my nuts have felt even after pct.

you stick with your legal dianatesterone muck and make me jealous with your 10lbs of lean muscle gains in 3 weeks :becky:








:becky:


----------



## cellaratt

great stuff Cal...how's is the back doing..? Are you still doing personnel trainig..? I saw the site was down...bummer...I have noticed how hard the smaller sites have it and am guilty as the next for not making it to the smaller boards I belong to but there is so little time in the day and so much to do that it is hard to spread yourself around without diluting the content of your post...trying to keep myself activily writing on 3 of the umpteen million boards I belong to but with the new baby due in June, I'm finding less and less time everyday...weekends are the only time I have to really get on here and cause trouble...Cheers and hope everything is well for you and your loved ones...TTFN


----------



## crazycal1

trainings abit up and down enthusiasmwise at the mo but i am getting it done...

i tried some partial deads today after trying a single the other day while someone was training..

165kg for i dunno 15-20 reps i wasnt counting..wasnt planning on doing more than a few reps.

every rep hurt my back but not badly and i`m sitting here now hours later after going for a walk and it feels great.

prior to my op any pain was bad,but i have realised recently to expecct some pain in strengthening it.

i never expected to return to my partial deads at such a weight tho.

as ever the weights not really the important thing-the important thing is adding weight each week.165 is just a marker and as a partial bears no resemblance to a from the floor lift.

i felt i couldve gone heavier but simply darent...


----------



## fishfingers

I sometimes do partial deads, think it strengthens the middle of the back but mainly do them from the floor. Keep motivated mate. Im off to sleep in a hour after nights, get up bout 2.30, eat, then go and train back and shoulders, should be a good day.


----------



## crazycal1

pulled 190kg for a single prior to some hipbelt squats last workout which went fine altho there was plenty of pain all along the top of my pelvis the next day.

the squats are now being done directly under my hi pully so they are in effect assisted squats or if you like weighted chins with assistence from my legs.

hip belts fine but i really wanted to be working my back more and have kinda come up with a lift that puts zero stress on the lower back whilst still lifting 110kg

last few workouts sldl have been sidelined after realising the trap bar was an option again,but ive gotta get back to them as ive never really been able to train hams with much else that the negative of my partials.

strikes me as odd that static holds are given no credence for size but thats what sldl are and they are sposed to be numero uno for hams..

ive now also reverted to single leg calf raises as the balancing act i was doing previously was more suited to strength methinks.

i have a got a vid of me doing them but the fcukers in the wrong format and i cant host it.

been thinking for a while now that if my back does continue to improve i`d like to do something competatively.

what that is depends on how much it improves i guess.

ive no desires to bodybuild competatively, but i must admit i do like the sound of the classic class and have planned on getting into that sort of shape at least once in me life.

you can be natural and compete in the class and be competative, but i doubt i could add the size without using gear again.the only compelling part of that is that you wouldnt have to do much or often.

i havent got the masochistic streak in me to contemplate one of the natural feds who allow reformed charactors lol

saying all that i`d much rather do something that requires a level of fitness which would then possibly give me an incentive to stop smoking.

(i`d say half of the competitors i saw at the southport finals smoked and an even higher % of the women which surprised me)

the thought struck me the other nite when i was watching the ufc contender..if youre not fit you get fcuked up and lose(as the british bloke did in front of my eyes lol)

unfortunately i`m a 101% pussy and there aint no way i`d have the nuts to give it a go







+ i doubt my back will be up to it at any point..

lol i enjoyed having a go on a climbing wall but tbh i`m not too clever with heights these days so thats not really a serious option.(i used to be a roofer too heh heh)

so other than speed spliff rolling comps i have to think on...

hey cella now about to finally go legit with PT business,me sites never been down as far as i know,but do say hi sometime.

fishyfingers dude feel for ya doing them nights, you couldnt pay me enuff to do em ever again!


----------



## cellaratt

glad to here the PT is getting wings...the last couple of times I've tried logging into your site it gave me some stupid message...can you post a link here and I can try that one..?


----------



## cellaratt

this is what I get when I foolow the path I usually take to your site so thats why I thought it was down...hope I can get back to ya...

404 - Not Found

The page you are trying to access does not exist.

If this error persists, please contact the website webmaster.If you are the webmaster of this site make sure that:

•You have uploaded correctly your files to the public_html directory which is the web-root of your account;

•You have not misspelled the URL. Bear in mind that letters are case sensitive and no white spaces are recommended;

•In case you have applied SEO - SEF URL rewriting rules, make sure you have re-named the htaccess.txt file to .htaccess. If there is already a non-empty .htaccess file read it and make sure the necessary rules are un-commented.


----------



## crazycal1

thats rather fooking oddd....

are you typing in the main adress?

have you tried clearing your cookies?


----------



## fishfingers

fishyfinger?? fishfingers  haha Yeah mate well no more nights from now on so im so happy!


----------



## crazycal1

ok i`ll stick to calling ya captain birdseye :becky:


----------



## T1466867927

Hello Poppet :0) x


----------



## T1466867927

I've forgotten my password again....


----------



## crazycal1

lol bloody mods!

just cant get the staff these days :becky:


----------



## crazycal1

gyms finished now apart from a floor,but this is an vid of me a month back.

decided to change to hip belt calf raises now so ican support myself as i think doing em like this was only good for strength.

Video - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting

lol the first rep i bet you all thought wtf!


----------



## fishfingers

Cant see it yet because im at work and its blocked but il have a butchers when i get home mate.


----------



## fishfingers

Just watched it mate, nice, did ya make that yourself? Nice dog btw! lol


----------



## Pikey1466867920

Hey Cal how good to see the back is improving mate. Just caught up on your blog, I know what you mean re the fitness, have you ever though of trying a sprint triathlon? you could keep training with the weights and for a sprint you wouldn't need to be silly fit.

H is trying to talk me into entering the marathon du sable in 2012 but it looks hardcore and the bodybuilding would have to be jacked in to get fit enough...


----------



## crazycal1

the worlds most blatant paedo MJ no longer exists on this planet!

RIP farrah fawcett one of my first crushes as a youngster.


----------



## FAT BOY

nice one buddy good to see you getting better on wards and upwards m8


----------



## crazycal1

thanks FB

well back to work on monday after i think about 6 years of not working..

fcuking dreading it.

ive had a couple of paying clients start recently,but i need a regular wage while i build a client base...

i`ve got several options i`m thinking about,but for a month i`m gonna be a storeman in my stepdads garage.

nice easy start back, but i`m still dreading getting back to reality..

think i`m gonna be so knackered this week i wont be training 

(havent been able to train upper bod for 3 weeks due to some sort of tennis elbow thing and givent that i`m still limited by my back abit to train legs..right now trainings pretty poor...not good)

i discovered this place when i first stopped work and have spent many good hours on here and made some good and not so good friends...

seems like an end of an era for me..

meh fcuk it! lol


----------



## crazycal1

well its taken me bout 5 years but i`m finally the top poster!:clap2:

and i still have less rep than a paedo round here....

maybe i should start telling everyone to start training 5x a week :flypig:

or maybe use a pic of someone else in my avatar....:becky:

well first day at work wasnt so bad,not as unbearably hot as i thought it would be,but i reckon i`m gonna be seeing part no.s in my sleep lol

think i had 5 roll ups at work and everyone of them tasted dead and flat...

this spliff is going down niiiiiiice:becky:

my bully lilly had a bit of a fight with a mates dog the other day..not something that usually bothers me but she locked on for the first time-very scary and she`s now being left with my minibull daisy who`s half her size...she can handle a few snaps,but its a real concern about what i`m gonna come back to one day...

pikey whats a sprint triathlon?

i ve heard of that marathon and its a killer bud.

you`ll have some serious muscle wastage and injuries if you go for that...


----------



## Tall

crazycal1 said:


> well its taken me bout 5 years but i`m finally the top poster!:clap2:
> 
> and i still have less rep than a paedo round here....
> 
> maybe i should start telling everyone to start training 5x a week :flypig:
> 
> or maybe use a pic of someone else in my avatar....:becky:
> 
> well first day at work wasnt so bad,not as unbearably hot as i thought it would be,but i reckon i`m gonna be seeing part no.s in my sleep lol
> 
> think i had 5 roll ups at work and everyone of them tasted dead and flat...
> 
> this spliff is going down niiiiiiice:becky:
> 
> my bully lilly had a bit of a fight with a mates dog the other day..not something that usually bothers me but she locked on for the first time-very scary and she`s now being left with my minibull daisy who`s half her size...she can handle a few snaps,but its a real concern about what i`m gonna come back to one day...
> 
> pikey whats a sprint triathlon?
> 
> i ve heard of that marathon and its a killer bud.
> 
> you`ll have some serious muscle wastage and injuries if you go for that...


For rep to work, everyone needs to rep in order to allow the rep to recharge.

Because no one reps, then you could have repped someone 3 months ago, but not have been able to recharge that rep so you still can't rep them until you've repped a considerable number of people...


----------



## Pikey1466867920

Hi Cal,

A sprint Tri is 1.5km swim, 40K bike and 10K run in that order, H is on about doing one, do you fancy it?

A mate of mine is doing a half iron man on Sunday Swim 1.2 miles, bike 56 and run 13.1, both appeal but I prefer a heavier muscled physique and I guess I'm more bothered about how I look than how fit I am...

Ah I've come to me senses on the marathon de sables, I don't think I could cope with loosing the muscle mass and I've more scar tissue than a little so if I ever do something to build up to.

Congrats on the job mate, most of us have to put up with one and the money comes in handy...

I wouldn't worry about the rep

take care and how's hte job going?


----------



## webadmin1466867919

crazycal1 said:


> well its taken me bout 5 years but i`m finally the top poster!:clap2:
> 
> and i still have less rep than a paedo round here....


I've repped you but it doesn't seem to have made a difference, I don't know where my rep went!


----------



## fishfingers

Sorry to be ignorant but what the hell is a rep on here lol


----------



## crazycal1

if you look at a post you made under youre avatar is a set of scales-click on em...

repped ya both lol

nice one DJ youre a god amongst men :becky:


----------



## FAT BOY

crazycal1 said:


> if you look at a post you made under youre avatar is a set of scales-click on em...
> 
> repped ya both lol
> 
> nice one DJ youre a god amongst men :becky:


lol i always thought that was a snow flake


----------



## crazycal1

i got an email this morning from here saying my someone had failed on 5 attempts to log into my account here...

obviously ive changed my password,but be aware of any un me like posts...

hey FB hows the cut going?

any new piccies?


----------



## fishfingers

So what you are trying to say Cal is that if anyone posts saying train six days a week then we know it aint you! lol :tongue1:


----------



## crazycal1

well then if you now type in norwich personal training i appear on the first page of searches!

personal training norwich page 2 still but hey ho i`m pleased with that.

i appear on google maps on first page too so that 2x on first page!

also 1st on norwich gyms thanks to maps!

so it looks like i might pick up a few more stalkers at the very least lol...

legs are aching less and less each day from work and when i came home friday i did a few light sets with the tv producer who`s paying me to train him.

interesting actually cos i did very light weights and just focussed on making the exercise as hard as i could with slow form and big contractions on the positives.

i always focus on negative but holding the positive contraction for a good 3 secs as we all know were sposed to really brought a pump i`m not used too..and a substantial ache the next day OD!

it was a bit sill cos i was planning to train today again(2 days gap)but all is well and all aches are gone altho me back was twitchy yesterday possibly cos i didnt warm up enuff friday??

tennis elbow is still playing up but i can at least do light presses now altho i`m not keen on trying direct backwork yet.

not a prob cos my modified squat/pull ups more than do the job!

ideally for now i`d still like to try and workout wednesdays but i dunno if i`m ready for that yet.

if i was injury free i think i`d like to try an ultra abbreviated routine ie 2-3 exercises only-trap bar deads/dips n chins or sommat-still covering the entire bod tho...

unfortunately chins and dips are not agreeing with me so i reckon anything i can do is good enuff.


----------



## crazycal1

lol fishfingers i was more concerned with some jker pming hugequadworshipper or said worshipper pretending to be me and chatting up fatboy asking for some "special" pics :becky:


----------



## crazycal1

can you beleive ive not changed my diet at all and even with going to work ive actually put weight on!

still only 11"6 (same as in my avvy here)but i didnt want to add any weight while my training was in maintaince(which it has been since xmas)

no point in getting fat just to say hey i`m now a certain weight.

lol feel fat now tho


----------



## MikeyGG

Had nothing to do today so i finally thought i'd have a read of this diary i started at 7 and just finished now thats 2hrs20mins!!!! but it was a good read cal very inspiring especially your training through the injuries and im liking the home gym set up looks well impressive m8 if i had the space i'd put one in my place, dogs are cool too


----------



## crazycal1

lol so can we say that reading my journal is better than shagging the missus on a sunday morning?

what more of an endorsement could i get hee hee..

thanks bud took a lot of hard work getting it all sorted out-i`m assuming you saw the finished gym vid at english muscle?

you got brawny email :becky:


----------



## MikeyGG

crazycal1 said:


> lol so can we say that reading my journal is better than shagging the missus on a sunday morning?
> 
> *Hang on a minute there buddy i wouldnt go as far to say better than shagging the missus - maybe a close second lmao*
> 
> what more of an endorsement could i get hee hee..
> 
> thanks bud took a lot of hard work getting it all sorted out-i`m assuming you saw the finished gym vid at english muscle?
> 
> *I saw the videos on you tube, when your lifting the dogs lol*
> 
> you got brawny email :becky:


*Top man!!! *


----------



## MikeyGG

M8!!!!!!!!!! Thats gunna take almost as long to read as it did your log :rofl:


----------



## crazycal1

skim read it..if you like the premise of it,buy the book brawn..its about half the size,less info, but the basics are all there.


----------



## fishfingers

I feel fat too  lol just been searching on my phone for the youtube vid of your gym and this thing came on like REALLY loud singing who let the dogs out. Not the most appropriate thing for an ambulance control room hahahaha


----------



## superfly69731466867969

good posts


----------



## crazycal1

btw thats yoghurt on lils nose :becky:

works sh1te,trainings sh1te loadsa injuries to train around and me back hurts...

can pretty much only do finger curls right now


----------



## crazycal1

[email protected]

nice one superflye


----------



## fishfingers

Did u get my pm mate?


----------



## crazycal1

dont think i did bud?


----------



## crazycal1

as some of you may know i started a temp job recently(which was a shock tothe system  )and lils started chewing up mail-only official stuff so far lol.

she bit and locked on to a mates dog the other day and was wagging her tail when they had a bit of a fight too..very not good.

so far when her and daisy fight its all snapping teeth which is bad but not so dangerous...

obviusly something i`ll be doing if it gets dangerous for daisy is ship daisy off to me mums,but it`d be a real fooker to lose my best dog and keep lil.

when i say lose i dont mean dead dog-hopefully i`ll be abloe to nip things in the bud before that happens..touch wood no fightiing-well bullying by lil for quite a while now!

training crappy,tennis elbow..i can only do 1 leg exercise per workout cos what with work - it just hurts..sooo i`m limited..twas deads,bench and biceps the other day and uppper body work has to be done lightish-altho ihave discovered straight pulldowns for back-which i like and have inserted into my routine.

probly only 2 more weeks work left (stepdads garage where i`m a storeman)

getting a job while i`m still there is unlikely-mainly cos i`m too shagged to bother when i get home,but bugger me a i thought you could get a job in a week..the process is actually soo lengthy.

soo jsa beckons altho its only a couple of phone calls to be fast tracked back onto benefits-lol yeah right i bet it is!

it will give me the time to finally sort out business cards, leaflets and with some help from handy andy my web site again lol

this time hopefully getting something more part time-assuming i can survive on part time money and somehow work on my client list(whatever that means-ideas on a post card please)

training a tv producer right now and things are going so well,not just with his training,but he really likes my style of training and need to work out how to tap into that for advertising-he loves the idea of grip work,the no BS and possibly the fact that as he does trigger point therapy gets the chance to massage n manipulate(not wnak off) me lol

when i explain or try and explain to prospective clients what i do i have set spiele..but more than that iu kinda end up apologising for saying i`m only interested in changing the appearance of someone-i truly couldnt give a sht about training for fitness(go for a fcuking run lol)

i want to build muscle and transform...

thing is your average dude is scared to admit they want muscle-they hide behind pretending to actually want to get fit-it was that thread at MC about female muscle that got me thinking about all this and about what people will admit to wanting...so nice one BB!

dont want to totally alienate the ladies tho altho i think if i try tooo blatantly to appeal to all i`ll get lost in the crowd..

anyhoo fcuk this its saturday morning and i`m not awake yet still,that`ll do for now...

tune in next week for more ramblings...

btw OD, you finally beat me.

you asked one irritating question too far and in doing so i realised how much time i`d wasted with you and how everything i said simply went in one ear and out of the other...

given that we`re both ectomorphs and i spent a good month explaining how i trained and you then ask a question like whats a good training routine for an ectomorph, well, words just failed me.

good luck with your training i mean googling.

you`ll be better off listening to someone who tells you what you want to hear....

oh yeah one of my trainers has started a dbol sust cycle and i`m doing the jabs.

first time it was like the 3 stooges doing it,we couldnt even break the amp top off hahaha.

all ok tho except a mate of his sourced the gear at his gym and now i look th box is fake and amps dont match any pics.

he still wanted me to jab him with it tho.

guess time will tell whether its any good or not,but if anything its put me further away from ever jabbing myself...

however i am investigating my need for trt lol

does anyone know about male flushes etc cos i`m dying in this weather and i`m hotter than others around me.MUCH hotter.

havent even slept with the GF for 6 months cos i get so hot..


----------



## FAT BOY

fcuk me cal my heads spinning with that post lol


----------



## crazycal1

iss a corker innit :becky:


----------



## FAT BOY

crazycal1 said:


> iss a corker innit :becky:


pmsl ive just had to read it again .

maybe your hot because your metabalism is so fast m8 .


----------



## crazycal1

could be but i get ridiculously hot with minimal exertion 

i know everyone suffers from the heat, but i used to do flat roofing and theres not many hotter jobs than that in summer and i never felt like i have been recently.

worst thing is no one takes me seriously-soon as i mention flushes male menopause i can see the look on their faces,i can just imagine my gp when i start asking about trt lol


----------



## Pix

you thought you might be ill at all? I went through a stage of being excessivly hot all the time and flushing... and would just have to lie down and sleep.. granted i still dont know whats causing these bouts but i know i never had these problems before. maybe its worth not mensioning it as a male menapause  and just go to the gp with the symtoms, do some tests like. or google it and see whats about.. wont give you a deffinate answer but might help.

btw, get on msn more! haha. oh and thanks for your working out advise, the improvements are showing


----------



## crazycal1

i have been googling :becky: i keep coming with with search results that include hot males tho 

i cant beleive my metabolism is so quick i`m THAT hot,but thne in winter i feel the cold really bad,you`d thin i`d be like i was on dnp and wearing a tshirt in the snow lol

glad to have helped  i think you`ve probly picked up a lot from your pt xbf...

good to see a new face posting in my journal too!

hint hint the rest of you fcukers :becky:


----------



## webadmin1466867919

crazycal1 said:


> it will give me the time to finally sort out business cards, leaflets and with some help from handy andy my web site again lol
> 
> when i explain or try and explain to prospective clients what i do i have set spiele..but more than that iu kinda end up apologising for saying i`m only interested in changing the appearance of someone-i truly couldnt give a sht about training for fitness(go for a fcuking run lol)
> 
> i want to build muscle and transform...


Are you prepared to travel distances for your clients?

This would give you the whole of the UK at your fingertips obviously you would need to be compensated for the travel by the client!

As for the spiele, put it in writing and print out leaflets with your website!

Here's a killer tactic, offer a free half an hour session!

You'll be booked out quicker than a stripper at half price!


----------



## Pikey1466867920

Best bet with the dogs mate is make both of them see you as alpha male then they'll not worry fighting each other.


----------



## OpethDisciple

Hmmm.

Have to admit it Cal, was abit upset by the tone of your words on the last message you left me on one of my threads.

Then I left it for a week or so and all is forgiven....

Then I come on here and glance at your progress journal!

No need to get worked up matey. No it hasnt gone in one ear and out the other.

Remeber, Im only been doing this for about 3-4 months now (free weights) its still exploration for me.

I know your trying to save me time and just give me your knowledge from the get go.... but unfourtunatly some poelpe got to fumble about in the dark to see the light!


----------



## crazycal1

well i`ll happily leave you to fumble dude  and you`re still welcome at EM,but please the questions have to stop for your own sanity,everyone heres been trying to tell you this too.

i could understand it if you werent making progress but you say you are,but the nature of your questions suggest theres something youre massively not getting and ive tried till i`m blue in the face to work out what it is lol in fact ive picked up on half a dozen things-most of which i`d done myself and none made a difference lol

just try and chill and think about the next workout dude, not down the line...

add some weight to the bar and things will start happening,jesus youve probly got the most perfectly balanced diet on here so let it do its work.

if youre knackered dont do cardio this day,if you feel good do it.

theres no hard and fast rules,you`ll find articles that will catagorically proove both sides of a point...

read my siggy it says it all...

i dont know half the stuff that gets you googling lol

another dudes siggy on here reads

nothings impossible it just takes longer than you think!

and he`s got the best bod on here-and he dont weigh his food


----------



## splinter1466867924

crazycal1 said:


> nothings impossible it just takes longer than you think!
> 
> and he`s got the best bod on here-and he dont weigh his food


Yup, im not naturally gifted at all.... but after years of work ive increased by bodyweight from 70kg to 85kg... gotten quite strong.... and more confident!

I dont weigh my food at all, you need to be at a point where you can look at something and know its good. Then again I do study nutrition so ive got a slight advantage lol!

But you might not wanna work out to opeth, its a bit too mellow... perhaps cannibal corpse instead


----------



## OpethDisciple

Ok peace is made!

:clap2:


----------



## crazycal1

meant to say sorry for upsetting you btw..

i used to like a band called the coffin nails lol


----------



## Pikey1466867920

Cal that looks a nasty case of gyno there ;-)


----------



## crazycal1

heh heh :becky: need all the help i can spamming myself lol

wonder if i can get a miss universe to wear an EM shirt :becky:


----------



## webadmin1466867919

Cal, lets see that video of your home gym you mentioned!


----------



## crazycal1

will do bud i need some new vids on youtube rather than the ones there now which in i`m usually training on a holey fcuked old brown carpet with a gas fire in the background.

the files my phone records on wont go on youtube and ive only got a crappy vid hosted and posted at EM.

fingers crossed the dude i`m training tonite will be bringing his flashy cam corder with him...


----------



## webadmin1466867919

Great should be good, when I sort my gym room out I'll get some pics up or a video.

There is some good software called Magic Video Converter which you can download and it converts the files to youtube compatible, I'm sure your usual place for software will have it


----------



## crazycal1

should have a video on youtube soon


----------



## crazycal1

tennis elbow is still playing up but i can do dips now too..so albeit injured i`m less limited, altho only BW for now..

friday at work...doing parts deliveries in van..forgot a part and had to drive back to work to pic it up,so i knew i was gonna be late home..

foul mood...

cant use wing mirrors to save my life and had reversed into one post already that day.

did a second one and thought i`d pulled back end off car but it was just a flat tyre...

ok i thought after booting in the bumper..change wheel...seized jack..walk back 100m to place i`d dropped off part..borrowed enormous cnuting trolley jack...hmm heavy...got back half hour late...bit someones head off cos they told me what to do rather than ask lol(apologised today)and then told someone else to go fcuk himself lol

reason being(i`m working for me stepdad temporarily)is that i`d heard him not just moaning about me stepdad but really cnuting him off but he didnt realise till afterwards i`d overheard him(i`m flattered if someone moans about him about in front of me-thats just normal about a boss)

anyhoo this fcukwit then ignored me the next day when he realised i`d heard him and then changing tack kept trying to talk to me and being funny..which of course really fcuked me off more and more when he wouldnt take a hint when i`d blank him..

anyway first thing this morning he`s saying oh you in a better mood today..turned me back on him and walked off..

after deliveries today he came right up to me laughing and jking..

now i fcuking hate confrontation and by the time i`m ready to have to say something its cos i`m backed into a corner and pushed so much i`m practically in kill mode lol...

so i let him have both barrels so to speak lol first he tried to deny it, then he was smiling in embarressment and then he scuttled off not knowing what to say...

someone overheard all this so everyone there knows i made him look like a pussy lol

and me like a nutter hahahaha

heh heh feel better now


----------



## webadmin1466867919

Your gym looks great, I especially like how you've made your cable attachment I definately would like to get one of these made up. I've now put my punch bag hanging in the power rack as I had no where inside to hang it, it works ok for me so I'm happy with that!


----------



## crazycal1

thanks bud

my cage is currently a clothes horse :becky:

fooking hardcore me!


----------



## boyley1984

crazycal are they 6ft bars your using on the rack or 7ft


----------



## fishfingers

Did you see the stuff on englishmuscle about you being an old git now Cal? lol


----------



## crazycal1

7 ft bars boyley..

lol mustve missed it FF...

but hey i`m probly the same age as ya dad but waayyy cooler ... :becky:


----------



## fishfingers

Blame Andy haha Yeah mate i think you may just be cooler, and bigger haha.


----------



## crazycal1

lol well i am a DD :becky:


----------



## fishfingers

Wouldnt mind knowing what i was


----------



## crazycal1

had a workout sunday just as a stinking cold landed on me and have had my third day off work,might be lucky and be ok to train sunday fingers crossed..

so what with me tennis elbow thats hanging around still trainings great.(back is not enjoying work either)

we`re having a design a tshirt competion at my place English Muscle Training Forum with a cycle of test e as the prize.

English Muscle Training Forum :becky:

multiple entries are allowed and designs can be drawn or done in photoshop.

a completion date will be announced when ive worked out who`s donating the prize lol

i`m currently living on photoshop redesigning my personal training website so i can use the basics of it for business cards and leaflets etc.

plan is when the temporary works finishes i`ll have some time to finalise everything and go round the city trying to place my leaflets in them.

i`m thinking among others hair dressers,tanning salons,supps shops,fat clubs etc

eyes are begining to bleed lol


----------



## crazycal1

> Wouldnt mind knowing what i was


fcuking huge lol


----------



## fishfingers

Haha let hope i come in like that at my first show, scaaary!


----------



## crazycal1

well manflu is clinging on altho anti b`s i think are helping-

i can spit more crap outta my lungs this week lol

i think when i`m ok to train i`m gonna go back to basics..

trainings been barely in maintance since going back to work(2 more weeks and no job again)

my cardio-walking the dogs..still twice a day,but one dogs a real slow ass bitch and she `s wrecking walks,i only get a decent one if i leave her at home.

i used to seemingly have enuff time when doing nites to go for 3 walks a day when i was in a similar position... i seem cursed to endlessly have dogs that are normal and wanna walk to fcuking lapdogs who` d like nothing more to be stuck indoors all day only moving a leg to drop one out...

so somehow i`m gonna be going back to 2 half hour power walks..possibly instead of doing anyting i dont know yet, cos now we get round to my tennis elbow.

2 weeks of total rest and its no better.

GP did offer me cortisone and if its not any better in 2 months i`ll take the shot..which i gather fcuking hurts due to needle size..ive heard knitting needles mentioned...

btw further away than ever from ever considering taking gear via a needle for what i call recreational purposes,i can hear the fcuker pierce the skin when i jab me mate.

soooo when i do train its gonna be full bodies for a month(hear that OD? lol you wont be reading this tho) and then splitting again.

my maintenance weights wont allow me to progress much further so i need to back off them and build some momentum again.

sooo not exactly feeling in the shape of my life and i have an artist whos prepared to pay me to model for him-£60 for 4 hours with me pants on!!!! in a few weeks..

that`ll be interesting!

and lol yup he`s gay...i seem to becoming abit of an icon

its all good...

oh yeah t shirt competion details have been finalised and the closing date is october 31st 2009.

that loverly man at anab has come thru with a prize which is 10 ml test prop, 10 ml decca and 10 ml of tren ace :becky: (test e was a guess lol)

English Muscle Training Forum


----------



## fishfingers

What favour did you pay the lovely man for the prize? lol.

Hope your well soon matey.


----------



## crazycal1

well i met him on another site a while back and offered to redo his appalling banner he was using in photoshop for him..

stayed in contact when the site went t1ts up and after a while gave him a section at EM..

when we were talking about designing a t-shirt(thats pretty much down to you that we were) and he made the offer..

thanks bud, i1m getting there..hopig to start walking properly again this week..


----------



## fishfingers

Nice one. 155kg dead other day and a 280kg leg press. Competing in a couple of years hopefuuly mate. Looking forward to the tshirts


----------



## crazycal1

155kg for how many bud?

one day i`m gonna have a go at regular deads from the ground n see what i can lift.. probly not a fooking lot lol

i think we`re gonna sell the designs on paper that you iron on..

that way everyone can buy their own t-shirt and get a fit they like..

plus it`ll keep the price down..

i am being led to expect a truly sh1t hot design!

btw no the design shouldnt be going on any chavvy polo shirts with the collar turned up :becky:


----------



## crazycal1

well

day 1 of back to basics..

well as it was also first day back to work... LOL

i had had plans for going for a proper walk in the mornings..thats unlikely..

especially as i was feeling like death warmed up-almost like i`d given myself manflu again cos i was dreading going back to work THAT much..fcuking hypochondriac!

(if i do manage morning speedwalks it means i have to do a separate walk with daisy as she`s so slow..)

i can spare half an hour but 20 mins fast walking and 10 at daisy pace isnt really enuff-i havent got 40 mins in the mornings..

survived work and talk dogs for a longish walk when i got home..well more of a drag the daisy walk but lets call it added resistance for now lol..

things is if i drag here ass which i used to do it makes her slower cos she`s so..errr sensitive..

so i have to kinda pull her along but gently...poor lil lamb.

looking like i need a cortisone shot, me arms no better after 2 weeks of rest..in fact it seems worse..

bugger! ive heard the needles like a knitting needle


----------



## Phill1466867973

Do they not do a local anithestic? I had a steroidal cortisone [think it was called that] in my back a few years ago and if I'd seen the needle before hard I've of said you can fook right off!....just to make you feel better cal of course!


----------



## crazycal1

well going by my GPs usual reluctance to give me drugs and the smile on his face when i asked about cortisone and if it hurt..

actually ive been told it not too bad as well as painful..

but i`m not a needle man by any means..

bugger got blood tests coming up soon too and when its vein stuff i tend to feint..

hope that doesnt change my godlike status in anyones eyes by me saying lmfao!


----------



## Phill1466867973

Just think of England!


----------



## crazycal1

22.5 mins on cross trainer and nearly died..give me walking anyday..

did a delt jab on a mate with a yellow top pin..must admit i`d be ok with a pin that size..seems so much easier 

ENGERLAAAAAND :becky:


----------



## Tom84

Yeah I use the yellows for sub-q hcg and don't give a s**t and I used to be majorly needle phobic


----------



## crazycal1

well ive now buggered my delt up too so i`m fcuked for anything other than walking now..

i`d like to write this year off..

lo its not as simple as that for me tom, i am phobic about needles in my veins and do feint lol..but i`m ok with that-well accepting of it, i dont work myself up into a panic its more like fcuk ere we go again as i slide onto he floor.

tetanus and muscle injections i`m ok with and the dentist.

thing is i see steroids as a recreational drug and it dont matter that pinning is less toxic blah blah that orals etc and pins and recreationals dont go together for me.

tbh i`m not keen at all on doing an anti cancer drug like nolva for fun either altho i`d simply go with clomid-i have no qualms about fertility drugs lol

yeah i know its a fcuked up way of thinking, but i`m far better of sticking to something you can only use for short periods like orals,even tho i play with the idea of transdermals the idea and temptation of being able to stay on worries me cos i know what i can be like if i take to a drug of choice..

now you all know i aint comparing gear with class a`s but i am one of those dudes who could like staying on abit too much and i know i`d have problems with depression/anxiety post cycle cos you gotta come off one day..and ive seen some of that wreckage up close-dq nearly succeeded in topping himself if you remember cayman he had some major probs too.

saying all that i wanna see how my training goes for another year and see where i get back too.

i expected the smae linear progress ive always made post back op and when i started training again for 3 months i did,then for the first time circumstances started getting in the way and my training has been in less than maintanence mode since feb this year,i was living with training in frequently1x a week and gains were being keot but going back to work embarrassingly really fcuked me cos ihadnt worked for so long.

3 months on i`m ok to train after work and not be to tired,jobs over in a couple of weeks tho.

i`m going for some blood tests in a couple of weeks to find out why i`m feeling so tried all the time and lacking energy(overactive thyroid maybe?)

oddly the gf asks me questions about gear all the time and its as if she`s well quite into me doing some-odder cos she dont like me me toking..

anyhoo i am banging on today lol

anyhoo if i cant train i`ll be walking-its always what i used to do and better than nowt..

just lol!


----------



## crazycal1

btw keeping walking up 

finished work today woohoo!

on the other hand poverty now beckons..


----------



## fishfingers

Mate where are you hiding? Get back on it man!


----------



## Outgoingguy

In terms of the feeling tired....

With your bloods ask if they checked your B vitamins and Vitamin D. Both of which would make you feel tired. Unlikely but possibly. Any stomache problems? Any General Aches and pains?


----------



## crazycal1

i still havent had bloods done but have to go for ssome more for something else..so i can put it off any longer..thanks bud.

chnaged comps and havent signed in here for a while..

i`m back :becky;

will pm ya soon extreme-been a reall slack fcuker for a while bud


----------



## FAT BOY

welcome back buddy you cant keep a good man down


----------



## howiepage

Good see you back crazycal!


----------



## crazycal1

S`up funkymunkers,

back for real this time :becky:

trainings finally coming back together despite more than a few recent probs.

waiting on the results of some bloods for thyroid levels which will no doubt come back normal.

been getting so hot at nite ive been sleeping with the window open when theres snow outside and i sleep right under the window..

still waking cold n sweaty tho 

sleeps been like shte along with my appetite feeling like its been raped by a well hung black man!

(lol am i allowed to steriotype like that these days??? certainly not talking bout me and hulkstas matey ali g pmsl)

how the fook does anyone cope on tren???

thanks fat boy?

you competed yet? howd you go?

oioi howard!

Shabbba!


----------



## fishfingers

Glad to have a gheezer like you back in the iron game dude. Hey what happened with the tshirts btw? Havnt been to the lovely engllish muscle in a while as there was no one on chat anytime i went on but il make an appearence tonight.


----------



## crazycal1

hmmm lol we had 2 entries,which i couldve done better than myself...

i finished my PT site,now finishing off a leaflet...i`m pretty good with PS now.

so if i can get round to it i`ll do the design myself...

so maybe 2012 lol

ive been decorating English Muscle Training Forum somewhat too...looks cool as fcuk!


----------



## fishfingers

2 entries? No way lol i would have done one but im crap with computers in that respect 

Yeah i think i saw the title that looked mint, hope to see you on there later mate


----------



## crazycal1

jolly good :becky:

you really should get a shout box here...


----------



## fishfingers

Whats a shout box? haha


----------



## crazycal1

that thing we talk on at the top of the index...

actually theres more to the t shirt comp story involving a bullshtting tattoo artist who never put his entry in..but thats no excuse...


----------



## fishfingers

Oh yeah lol dumbarse moment there from me

No def no excuse but bet it was a decent design if he is a tatoo artist.


----------



## crazycal1

IF

(lol thats a big if)

lotta bs on the interweb...


----------



## fishfingers

Lol that is a BIG if  yeah true there is, especially about training it seems ha


----------



## howiepage

crazycal1 said:


> hmmm lol we had 2 entries,which i couldve done better than myself...
> 
> i finished my PT site,now finishing off a leaflet...i`m pretty good with PS now.
> 
> so if i can get round to it i`ll do the design myself...
> 
> so maybe 2012 lol
> 
> ive been decorating English Muscle Training Forum somewhat too...looks cool as fcuk!


New look, look awesome Crazycal!


----------



## crazycal1

thannks bud..thas kinda how i wanted the t shirt design to go..chavvy flag but with flames n coolness lol

to be fair the one that won was a cool design but just lacked something...


----------



## FAT BOY

thanks fat boy?

you competed yet? howd you go?

oioi howard!

Shabbba!

hello buddy **** me you have had more come backs than audly harrison 

yes m8 did the over 40s mr england in oct and came second . i now getting ready for the midlands on may the 9th were im hoping to qualify for the nabba britain two weeks later fingers crossed


----------



## crazycal1

lucky i dont have a glass chin then bud :becky:

nooo sht you came second in class, thats fecking awesome bud!

i`ll be honest i didnt realise youre were at such a high standard...

got any pics?

and do you think if you changed anything you could go higher?

lol repped ya!


----------



## crazycal1

By Thomas Hauser

Two days before Manny Pacquiao fought Miguel Cotto, I talked with Alex Ariza, who has been Pacquiao's strength and conditioning coach since early 2008. When I asked what it was like to work with an athlete of Manny's caliber, Ariza shook his head in wonder.

"It's an extraordinary experience," he said. "Athletes start to backslide around age twenty-eight if they haven't started to decline before then. Manny is thirty and he's getting better. Our records don't lie. Not only is he getting stronger; he's actually getting faster as he moves up in weight. I've worked with some great athletes, but I've never worked with an athlete like Manny."

"But there's one thing that's very frustrating for me," Ariza added. "Manny won't let me do all the tests I want to do with him. There are tests I'd love to do to determine his lung capacity, but they're invasive and he won't let me do them. And there are other measurements, quite a few, that I'd like to take, but I can't because Manny is very protective of his body."

People will read what they want to into Ariza's comments. Those who supported Floyd Mayweather Jr in the debacle that saw Mayweather-Pacquiao go from superfight to superflop will say that Pacquiao is able to defy the laws of nature because he's using performance enhancing drugs. Manny's partisans will respond that Ariza's remarks confirm their hero's honest aversion to invasive testing.

I don't know whether Pacquiao (or Mayweather) is using performance enhancing drugs or not. To my knowledge, no one else in the media does either. I do know that both men are entitled to the presumption of innocence in the absence of hard evidence to the contrary. And to date, no one has produced such evidence.

Still, recent events have ended the anonymity (if not immunity) that boxing enjoyed throughout the earlier public debate regarding PEDs and sports. So let's take a look at (1) the nature of steroids and other performance enhancing drugs; (2) their role in boxing; (3) the instant controversy between the Mayweather and Pacquiao camps; and (4) some lessons that can be drawn from it all.

It's not a pretty story. The situation brings to mind the exchange between Colonel Nathan R. Jessep (played by Jack Nicholson) and Lieutenant Daniel Kaffee (Tom Cruise) in A Few Good Men:

Colonel Jessep: You want answers?

Lieutenant Kaffee: I want the truth.

Colonel Jessep: You can't handle the truth.

Does boxing really want to know?

I

The first thing to know about performance enhancing drugs is that they work. When used in conjunction with proper exercise and training, they create a better athlete.

Steroids decrease inflammation and healing time. "That's how the whole thing started, with legitimate medical usage," says Dr. Flip Homansky (former chief ringside physician for the Nevada State Athletic Commission).

"Anabolic androgenous steroids," Homansky explains, "are synthetic derivatives of the naturally occurring male hormone, testosterone. Testosterone helps the body turn dietary protein into muscle. The utilization of protein is improved and the inhibitory effects of other substances are reduced. This results in increased capacity to train, decreased fatigue, a shorter time for muscle recovery, and the development of muscle tissue. The old theory in weight training was that you worked a certain set of muscles two or three times a week. Steroids allow a user to work them every day."

Human growth hormone (HGH) is naturally produced by the pituitary gland and is now also synthetically made. It was first administered in the 1950s to children with stunted growth and does what its name implies. In Homansky's words, "If your growth plates are already fixed, you won't get taller. But HGH will naturally enlarge your muscles, although the enlargement is in a flabby way so you have to work out to get a strength benefit."

Twenty years ago, the New England Journal of Medicine reported that the use of human growth hormone by men over a six-month period decreased the body fat of participants in the study group by 14.4 percent and increased lean muscle by 8.8 percent. More recent studies show a synergistic effect between HGH and anabolic steroids.

Erythropoietin (EPO) is a synthetic version of a hormone made by the kidneys that stimulates the body's production of red blood cells. Doctors prescribe it for patients suffering from malfunctioning kidneys and anemia and also to treat cancer patients after chemotherapy. Athletes use EPO to boost their endurance, since red blood cells carry oxygen to muscles.

"It's widely understood in the medical community just how dangerous performance enhancing drugs are," Homansky says. "But appreciation of that danger hasn't filtered down to some athletes and some physical conditioners. We don't know with certainty what all of the long-term side effects are because very few athletes are willing to admit that they use PEDs. What we know for sure is that the number of dangerous performance-enhancing drugs available to athletes is growing daily; that recent developments have focused on making them less detectable and more powerful; and that the side effects are now often worse than before because the drugs are more potent."

"Steroids, if taken long enough, will destroy an athlete's body," Homansky continues. "But one of the problems we face is that no one can be sure how long is too long."

Then Homansky ticks off a list of negative side effects associated with steroid use by men: (1) shrunken testicles, leading to decreased sperm production and impotence; (2) increased cholesterol levels, leading to hardening of the arteries; (3) blood clots, which increase the chance of a heart attack or stroke; (4) kidney disease; (5) liver failure (most commonly from tumors and cysts); (6) hypertension; (7) gynecomastia (enlarged breasts); (8) the weakening of tendons, leading to joint injuries and muscle tears; (9) premature balding; (10) acne; (11) bi-polar, manic-depressive, and delusional behavior; and (12) uncontrollable violent outbursts (known as "roid rage").

Human growth hormone carries its own set of risks. "The heart is a muscle," Homansky explains. "Human growth hormone can cause an enlarged heart, which is a potentially fatal problem."

Other side effects of HGH use can include abnormal enlargement of the kidneys and liver, diabetes, muscle and joint pain, and hypertension. Also, some researchers believe that HGH accelerates the growth of cancer cells.

As for EPO, an increased concentration of red blood cells thickens the blood and has been likened to pumping Jello through an athlete's veins. That increases the risk of heart fibrillation and strokes.

Not good.

That's why Todd Chapman (one of the better ring doctors in the United States) says of the penalties imposed for the unlawful use of PEDs, "The fighters may think of this as punishment. The doctors think of it as saving your life."

I I

Several years ago, Ed Graney wrote in the Las Vegas Review-Journal, "Boxing's image has, for the most part, escaped being overly stained by the presence of performance-enhancing drugs. If baseball is king of the juicing empire, boxing is a mere peasant. Imagine that. Boxing has discovered a high moral ground on which to stand above other sports."

However, it would be naïve to think that athletes use steroids in baseball, football, and other sports but don't use them in boxing. More and more in today's world, fighters are reconfiguring their bodies for maximum performance and to compete in weight divisions that once would have been out of reach. With the history of sophisticated designer drugs in the Eastern European sports machine and the impact of steroids on performance in American sports, it was inevitable that PEDs would gain a foothold in boxing.

Fighters (not all fighters, but some fighters) use PEDs because it gives them a competitive edge. A boxer risks his physical wellbeing and borrows against his future health every time he steps into the ring. This is just one more risk.

A shared risk. As John Ruiz notes, "The only sport in which steroids can kill someone other than the person using them is boxing. You're stronger when you use steroids. You're quicker and faster. If a baseball player uses steroids, he hits more home runs. So what? I'm not saying that it's right, but you're not putting anyone else at risk. When a fighter is juiced, it's dangerous. People go crazy about the effect that steroids have when a bat hits a ball. What about when a fist hits a head?"

A handful of regulatory entities make an occasional effort to test fighters for illegal steroid use. Sometimes these efforts bear fruit. But fighters, like those accused of white collar crime, rarely say, "Yeah; I did it and you caught me." More often, they say that they didn't know what their physical conditioner was giving them or they were taking a legal over-the-counter nutritional supplement or doing something else legitimate under medical supervision.

Few fighters are as candid as Tommy Morrison, who admitted in a 2005 interview with RingsideReport.com that he used steroids throughout his boxing career.

"You become bigger, faster, and stronger," Morrison said. "It helps with your endurance and recovery time between rounds. I looked around and, from what I saw, everybody was doing the same s**t. It wasn't something that was talked about openly; but when you looked around, you could tell. I just looked at it as bettering my chances. Without steroids, I wouldn't have gone as far as I did. I guarantee you that."

The first fighter of note to test positive for steroids after a championship fight was Frans Botha, who decisioned Axel Schulz in Germany to win the vacant IBF heavyweight crown in 1995 but was stripped of the title after a urine test indicated the use of anabolic steroids.

Roy Jones Jr and Richard Hall each tested positive after a May 13, 2000, championship bout in Indianapolis which Jones won on an eleventh-round knockout.

Jake Hall (chairman of the Indiana State Boxing Commission at the time) later told Elisa Harrison of BraggingRightsCorner.com, "The information we received indicated that Mr. Jones failed the drug test for anabolic steroids. Talking to Roy's attorney, Fred Levin, he indicated that Roy had taken a substance called Ripped Fuel, an over-the-counter supplement that is not illegal but is an illegal substance according to the IBF and the other sanctioning bodies. He admits that Roy took that. I have no knowledge whether he took that or some other substance."

On August 2, 2000, Marian Muhammad (then executive secretary of the IBF, the lead sanctioning body for the fight) sent letters to Jones and Hall advising each man that he had tested positive for an unspecified anabolic steroid. No further action was taken.

In 2002, the Nevada State Athletic Commission instituted steroid testing for championship fights, but said that there would be a six-month period during which, absent aggravating circumstances, a fighter who tested positive for a performance-enhancing drug would be sent an "educational letter" rather than be penalized.

On September 14, 2002, Fernando Vargas fought Oscar De La Hoya in Las Vegas. Thereafter, Vargas tested positive for the steroid stanozolol, which he said was given to him without his knowledge. Citing aggravating circumstances, the NSAC fined Vargas US$100,000 and suspended him for nine months.

Also in Nevada; former WBO bantamweight champion Cruz Carbajal tested positive for the anabolic steroid nandrolone and the diuretic hydrochlorothiazide after losing to Silence Mabuza in a May 13, 2005, IBF bantamweight elimination fight. And Orlando Salido tested positive for nandrolone after beating Robert Guerrero for the IBF featherweight title on November 4, 2006.

James Toney ran afoul of the authorities in New York, when he tested positive for nandrolone after beating John Ruiz in an April 30, 2005, WBA heavyweight championship fight. The outcome of Ruiz-Toney was changed to no decision; James was suspended for ninety day; and Ruiz was reinstated as champion. Two years later, Toney tested positive for boldenone metabolite and stanozolol metabolite after a fight against Danny Batchelder in California.

How prevalent are steroids and other performance enhancing drugs in boxing today?

Nobody knows.

The truth is that no athletic commission and no world sanctioning organization tests adequately for performance enhancing drugs. Only a handful of states (Nevada, New York, and California) test for steroids. Their tests are unsophisticated. Relatively few fighters are tested. And the fighters know in advance when they'll be tested, which allows sophisticated users to test "clean."

No state athletic commission tests for human growth hormone. Chemical traces of synthetic EPO can be eliminated by a well-educated user in less than twenty-four hours.

Victor Conte is the founder and president of Bay Area Laboratory Co-Operative (BALCO), which has been at the heart of several much-publicized PED scandals. He spent four months in prison after pleading guilty in 2005 to illegal steroid distribution and tax fraud.

Conte says that PED testing in boxing today is "IQ testing," nothing more. In a recent interview with Steve Kim of Maxboxing.com, he declared, "The loopholes are so big that you could drive a Mack Truck through them. It's really a joke. Traditional testing in boxing is basically worthless other than the detection of some types of stimulant before and after a fight. The testing is, almost by design, inept, and this basic ineptness breeds the use of performance enhancing drugs."

The facts bear Conte out. The most significant revelations regarding the use of performance enhancing drugs in boxing haven't come from state athletic commission testing. Rather, they've been incidental to federal investigations of other targets that resulted in the ensnarement of fighters who had previously passed state athletic commission tests.

On August 29, 2006, federal Drug Enforcement Agency officials in Alabama raided a compounding pharmacy (a pharmacy that makes its own drugs generically) called Applied Pharmacy Services. Among the documents seized were records stating that, in June 2004, a patient named "Evan Fields" picked up three vials of testosterone and related injection supplies from a doctor in Columbus, Georgia. That same month, Fields received five vials of Saizen (a human growth hormone). In September 2004, according to the documents, Fields underwent treatment for hypogonadism (a condition that results when the sex glands produce little or no hormones). The date of birth, home address, and telephone number listed for Evan Fields in Applied Pharmacy's records were identical to those of Evander Holyfield.

When these facts were made public, Holyfield issued a statement that read in part, "I have never taken an illegal or banned performance enhancing drug of any kind. The use of such substances runs counter to everything I believe about sports and my place in the athletic world."

The New York Times reported in 1995 that, after Holyfield lost his heavyweight championship to Michael Moorer, Evander was diagnosed as having a non-compliant left ventricle (one of four chambers in the human heart), which caused a dangerous build-up of fluids. That diagnosis, according to the Times, was confirmed by two sets of tests, the second round being conducted at Emory University in Atlanta.

Holyfield was tested a number of times for steroids in Nevada. The tests all came back negative. He was not tested by the Nevada commission for human growth hormone or EPO.

Chris Byrd successfully defended his IBF heavyweight title against Jameel McCline in 2004. Five months later, McCline lost a decision to Calvin Brock.

Thereafter, Byrd said of McCline, "His arms were massive. He was ripped. Everything he hit me with hurt. I've been in with some big punchers, but I've never been punched as hard as he punched me. He was strong. The fight right after mine against Calvin Brock, he didn't look nearly as ripped or as strong. I was thinking, 'This isn't the same guy that fought me.'"

On October 13, 2007, the Palm Beach Post reported that fifteen drugs (mostly steroids and related substances) costing a total of US$12,343 had been shipped to McCline on a near-weekly basis in 2005 and 2006 through a Boca Raton anti-aging clinic. According to the report, "The drugs included seven steroids: testosterone, testosterone enanthate, oxandrolone, testosterone cypionate, stanozolol, nandrolone, and testosterone propionate. Also sent were carbopol (a thickening agent), chorionic gonadotropin (stimulates male hormones), liothyronine (a thyroid hormone), humulin (an insulin), somatotropin (human growth hormone), and spironolactone/hydrochlorothiazide (sometimes used to treat side effects of steroids). Tamoxifen, used by steroid users so they don't develop feminine physical characteristics, also was shipped."

Then there's the case of Shane Mosley.

In September 2007, Sports Illustrated reported, "According to multiple sources who attended an international anti-doping conference in Colorado Springs last November, Jeff Novitzky, a lead investigator in the BALCO case, alleged that boxer Shane Mosley started an elaborate doping regimen in the months prior to a September 13, 2003, fight against Oscar De La Hoya. As Novitzky explained in painstaking detail, two months before the fight, Mosley, a client of the BALCO lab, began using 'the clear' and 'the cream,' the designer substances that Barry Bonds, among other athletes, stands accused of using."

"The clear" is an undetectable anabolic steroid. "The cream" contains testosterone and epitestosterone, and is primarily a masking agent.

Novitzky also stated at the conference that Mosley supplemented these drugs with doses of Erythropoietin (EPO). And he backed his presentation with records seized from BALCO that detailed a dramatic rise in Mosley's hematocrit level (a measure of red blood cells).

In response, Mosley told Tim Smith of the New York Daily News and Dan Rafael of ESPN.com that he had visited BALCO and met with Conte at the insistence of his former conditioning coach (Darryl Hudson) and had taken the drugs after he was misled by Conte, who told him that they were legal nutritional supplements.

Conte answered back, telling Smith, "I've never misled or deceived any athlete. I've always been a man of full disclosure."

Thereafter, Mosley's attorney (Judd Burstein) advised the media that Shane's position was supported by a lie detector test that Shane had passed "with flying colors." Of course, the lie detector test had been unilaterally arranged for by Burstein.

Then, in April 2008, Mosley filed a lawsuit for slander against Conte for stating publicly that he had knowingly used PEDs. "I cannot begin to explain how devastating Conte's false allegations have been to me," Shane declared in court papers. "I believe that I have carved out an important place for myself in the sport's history. All of my life's work is at risk because of Conte's lies. I have a brand based upon the highest reputation for sportsmanship, and that brand is being irreparably tarnished by Conte."

Conte responded with an affidavit from Darryl Hudson, who declared, "I know that Mr. Mosley was aware that the performance enhancing drugs provided to him by Mr. Conte were banned drugs because I discussed that fact with Mr. Mosley both during and after our visit to BALCO. It was entirely Mr. Mosley's decision to use the banned drugs. I never recommended to Mr. Mosley that he take banned performance enhancing drugs, nor did I 'push' drugs on him in any way."

At that point, the matter receded from public view. It resurfaced in January 2009, when the grand jury testimony of Conte and Mosley was made public. Based on that testimony, Mark Zeigler of the San Diego Union-Tribune wrote, "On July 26, 2003, Shane Mosley and strength coach Darryl Hudson flew into Oakland. Conte, according to his account of the meeting, wrote up a doping calendar with the initials 'S.M.' at the top and handwritten notations for what to take on which days. Then he began putting various pills and substances on his desk. Some were legal vitamins and nutritional substances. Three were not."

"There was The Clear, an undetectable anabolic steroid that he had been giving to his track athletes and that one track coach referred to as 'rocket fuel.' There was The Cream, a lotion Conte used as a masking agent. It tricked even the most advanced drug testers by keeping the body's levels of testosterone at normal levels. Then there was the bottle Conte says was labeled 'Procrit.' Conte produced a syringe and showed Mosley how to use it, flicking it and pushing up the plunger to remove air bubbles. Then, Conte says, he handed the syringe to Mosley and watched him inject his first dose."

"Mosley's doping calendar called for injections of EPO, every other day for the first two weeks of the regimen; then once a week after that. His final injection was scheduled for September 8, five days before the [De La Hoya] fight and plenty of time to clear his system for a post-fight drug test."

Thereafter, Michael Rosenthal spoke for many in the boxing community when he authored an article for The Ring Online.

"Shane Mosley," Rosenthal wrote, "has earned the admiration of everyone in the boxing world for his unusual ability and fighting spirit. He's a certain Hall of Famer. He's one of the nicest guys in sports. And he's a cheater. Of course, he said he never intended to gain an unfair advantage when he took performance-enhancing drugs in the weeks before his victory over Oscar De La Hoya in Las Vegas. He said he didn't know what he was taking or that it might be banned by the majority of anti-doping agencies. However, just as we roll our eyes when Barry Bonds and company deny any intentional wrongdoing, it's difficult to believe Mosley."

"Consider these questions," Rosenthal continued. "Why did Mosley have the supposedly legal substances he purchased from BALCO shipped to him instead of taking them back with him on the plane? Why would he taper off his use of the substances as mandatory drug tests got closer? What would Conte stand to gain by misleading Mosley? Why did Mosley stop taking all the supplements, even the harmless vitamins, after the fight? It adds up to a problem with Mosley's credibility."

The presence of performance enhancing drugs in boxing (whatever the extent of their use) is a stain on the sport.

"The ring should be as fair and honorable as we can make it," Dr. Flip Homansky says. "No fighter should be allowed to gain an unfair advantage over his opponent. PEDs are an artificial aid and no different than tampering with a fighter's gloves."

Still, reality dictates that more than a few fighters will use performance enhancing drugs if they think they can get away with it. Indeed, the primary reason that many fighters don't use PEDs is that they simply can't afford them.

"I think it's rampant in boxing," Conte says. "Once one person gains that additional edge in speed and power and endurance, then others will do the same. They feel like they're almost forced to use drugs to be on a level playing field. If there was good testing and the athletes themselves believed that the programs were effective, they'd be more inclined not to use drugs. Knowing that the programs are inept; this is what fuels the idea that they gotta do what they gotta do in order to be competitive."

No one knows how many fights have been affected by the use of performance enhancing drugs.

"Was Andrew Golota on steroids?" Lou DiBella asks. "I don't know. I do know that Golota looked pretty bulked up and had a lot of pimples on his back and exhibited symptoms similar to roid rage when he fought Rid**** Bowe. And I also know that Rid**** was never the same after he got hit in the head again and again by Golota."

I I I

That brings us to the aborted superfight between Manny Pacquiao and Floyd Mayweather Jr, also known melodramatically as "the world held hostage," "the end of life as we know it," and "the worst thing that ever happened to boxing (since at least last year)."

Bart Barry recently opined, "Pacquiao is a charismatic action fighter who's created a market for prizefighting in the Philippines and made it as popular as ever throughout Asia. Mayweather is a foul-mouthed defensive specialist whose fights lose more fans than they gain. Pacquiao is good for boxing. Mayweather is good for Mayweather."

Floyd's fans will take issue with that appraisal. But the reality of the situation is that, over the past year, Pacquiao (not Mayweather) has become the standard-bearer for boxing in the United States and the rest of the world.

Two years ago, Carlo Rotella wrote in The New York Times, "There are good welterweight boxers to fight, and Mayweather isn't fighting them. Even when he does deign to box, he has been taking big money fights against relatively easy opponents. At some point, his refusal to fight other top welterweights begins to undercut his claim to superlative greatness as a boxer, and the cachet of Mayweather's brand rests on that claim."

On May 3, 2009, (the day after Pacquiao annihilated Ricky Hatton), Tim Dahlberg of the Associated Press proclaimed, "All Mayweather can do now is get in line. The road to greatness now runs through a fighter who lets his fists do the talking."

Those comments and others like them were hurtful to Mayweather, who has told the world, "I don't consider myself just a boxer. I'm an entertainment superstar." The prevailing view was that Floyd had to fight and beat Pacquiao in order to maintain his superstar status.

In the wake of Pacquiao's November 14, 2009, demolition of Miguel Cotto, calls for a Pacquiao-Mayweather showdown reached a fever pitch. Mayweather's father (Floyd Mayweather Sr) stated publicly that he thought his son would "whup" Manny but advised against his taking the fight because, he claimed, Pacquiao was using performance enhancing drugs.

That earned a riposte from Freddie Roach (Pacquiao's trainer), who referenced Sr's criminal past with the observation, "Just because he's a convicted drug dealer doesn't make him a drug expert."

Alex Ariza (Pacquiao's strength and conditioning coach) weighed-in with the observation, "When he first started saying that stuff, I didn't really address it because it was coming from Floyd. But things like that can start to snowball. I'm not saying this to be demeaning, but Floyd never finished high school and I'm not sure he knows the difference between steroids and supplements."

More to the point, Ariza told ESPN.com, "Manny does take supplements. I'm talking about multi-vitamins and trace minerals. He takes other supplements for his kidney and liver because he's on such a high-protein diet. All of them are perfectly legal. I'm completely in control of what goes into Manny. Everything he puts into his body is my responsibility. Manny takes nothing illegal."

Team Pacquiao also noted that Manny had fought in Las Vegas eleven times and never tested positive for an illegal drug.

Serious negotiations for a Pacquiao-Mayweather fight began against that backdrop. Pacquiao has a contract with Top Rank (Bob Arum's promotional company). Mayweather was represented by Golden Boy (which Richard Schaefer has built into a formidable force in the boxing industry).

Initially, things went smoothly. March 13th was designated as the likely date for the bout. After minimal posturing, the two sides agreed to a 50-50 financial split. The fight would be known as "Mayweather-Pacquiao" (rather than the other way around), but Top Rank would be referenced ahead of Golden Boy in all promotional material.

Mayweather had ignored the 144-pound contract limit for his September 2009 fight against Juan Manuel Marquez and weighed in at 146, paying a US$600,000 penalty for the privilege. To ensure that didn't happen against Pacquiao, Top Rank exacted the concession that there would be a US$10,000,000 penalty for each pound or fraction thereof that either fighter weighed over 147.

On December 7th, negotiations hit a snag. Arum, Schaefer, and HBO Sports president Ross Greenburg were scheduled to meet with Jerry Jones in Dallas the following day to tour Cowboys Stadium and give Jones the opportunity to outbid the MGM Grand (which had the support of the Las Vegas establishment) for the fight.

Jones was readying to offer a US$25,000,000 site fee. HBO estimated internally that publicity resulting from the fight being held in Dallas could engender an additional several hundred thousand pay-per-view buys.

But on the night of December 7th, Schaefer called Arum and told him to cancel the trip because he'd decided against holding the fight in Dallas. That raised numerous questions; foremost among them whether the MGM Grand (with which Golden Boy has a long term agreement) or AEG (Golden Boy's partner) had killed the Dallas deal. It was also noted that holding the fight in Cowboys Stadium (capacity 100,000) would have enabled fans to buy tickets at reasonable prices instead of putting virtually all of the tickets in the hands of high-rollers and ticket scalpers.

Also, by ruling out Dallas during the middle of negotiations, Golden Boy deprived the promotion of additional leverage in its negotiations with the MGM Grand.

Arum called the cancellation "ruinous," pronounced himself "embarrassed," and declared that something was "fishy."

Then things got worse.

With Dallas out of the mix, it was now clear that Mayweather-Pacquiao (if it occurred) would be contested in Las Vegas. But the Mayweather camp was unwilling to accept drug testing as implemented by the Nevada State Athletic Commission. Team Mayweather was demanding that both fighters be subject to "Olympic-style testing" conducted by the United States Anti-Doping Agency (USADA). That would involve unlimited random urine and blood testing without advance notice from the start of training through the day of the fight.

Pacquiao has an aversion to invasive testing. Indeed, when Shelly Finkel (who now has a "strategic alliance" with Golden Boy) co-managed Manny, he once asked the Nevada State Athletic Commission to waive a required eye test because Pacquiao didn't want to undergo the procedure in proximity to the fight. The commission refused to grant the waiver.

"You gotta understand," Arum said, with regard to the demand for USADA testing. "I'm dealing with a Filipino fighter who is superstitious, and I have to tell him they have the power to come into his dressing room before the fight and take his blood. Manny gets freaked out when his blood gets taken and feels that it weakens him. They would put nothing in writing as to any kind of schedule. That is ludicrous."

Pacquiao, for his part, declared, "I'm not going to let them take my blood whenever they want when I'm getting seriously ready for a fight. They can take all the urine they want."

The ensuing days saw a series of proposals (but little real movement) from the Pacquiao side. Essentially, Manny agreed to unlimited urine tests and three blood tests to be conducted (1) in January on the day that the fight was formally announced; (2) thirty days before the fight; and (3) in Manny's dressing room immediately after the fight. Since USADA would not administer the tests on that basis, Arum suggested that they be conducted "by any of the independent agencies that work with the National Football League, the National Basketball Association, or Major League Baseball."

Then things went viral. The Mayweather camp had suggested all along that Pacquiao was averse to random blood tests because he had something to hide. But the suggestions had come from people whose utterances carried little weight with the mainstream media: Floyd Jr, his father, and adviser Leonard Ellerbe.

Three days before Christmas, the landscape changed. Golden Boy issued a press release under the headline, "MAYWEATHER VS PACQUIAO IN JEOPARDY AS PACQUIAO REFUSES TO COMPLY WITH UNITED STATES ANTI-DOPING DRUG TESTING PROCEDURES."

Among the bon mots the press release offered were:

Richard Schaefer: "Team Mayweather is certainly surprised that an elite athlete like Manny Pacquiao would refuse drug testing procedures which Floyd has already agreed to and have been agreed to by many other top athletes."

Floyd Mayweather Jr: "I understand Pacquiao not liking having his blood taken, because frankly I don't know anyone who does. But in a fight of this magnitude, I think it is our responsibility to subject ourselves to sportsmanship at the highest level. I have already agreed to the testing, and it is a shame that he is not willing to do the same. It leaves me with great doubt as to the level of fairness I would be facing in the ring that night."

Leonard Ellerbe: "We hope that Manny will do the right thing and agree to the testing as it is an egregious act to deny the testing and, hence, deny millions of fans the right to see this amazing fight. We just want to make sure there is a level playing field in a sport that is a man-to-man contest that relies on strength and ability."

One day later, Oscar De La Hoya (the primary equity participant in Golden Boy) poured his own cup of poison into the brew in the form of a blog authored for The Ring Online.

"If Pacquiao, the toughest guy on the planet, is afraid of needles and having a few tablespoons of blood drawn from his system," De La Hoya wrote, "then something is wrong. The guy has tattoos everywhere. You're telling me he's afraid of needles? If Pacquiao doesn't want to do this and risks a possible $40 million payday because he's afraid of needles or believes he'll be weakened by blood tests, that raises question marks. Now I have to wonder about him. I'm saying to myself, 'Wow. Those Mosley punches, those Vargas punches, and those Pacquiao punches all felt the same.' I'm not saying yes or no [about whether Pacquiao might be taking performance-enhancing drugs]. I'm just saying that now people have to wonder: 'Why doesn't he want to do this? Why is it such a big deal?' A lot of eyebrows have been raised. This is not good at all. I would say to Pacquiao, 'Do the test. Do it because it's only a couple of tablespoons. Needles don't hurt. Just look away when they put the needle in your arm.' He'll probably lose more blood in the fight than the blood being drawn for the test. Why don't you want to do it? C'mon. It's only a little bit of blood. If you have nothing to hide, then do the test."

De La Hoya's statement was hypocritical. For starters, there was his claim that Pacquiao's punches felt like those of Shane Mosley and Fernando Vargas (both of whom had used performance enhancing drugs prior to fighting Oscar). Yet on two prior occasions, De La Hoya had demeaned Pacquiao's punching power. First, he'd stated, "Luckily, he doesn't hit hard. Obviously, if he hit hard, he would have knocked me out with no problem." Later, Oscar had maintained, "Truthfully, he didn't hit hard. He didn't really hurt me. But the punches were so fast and they were coming from everywhere."

Still, after the Golden Boy press release and De La Hoya blog, the suggestion that Pacquiao was using performance enhancing drugs exploded into the mainstream media. That tarnished Manny, increased enmity between the two camps, and made the issue of drug testing harder to resolve.

Everything that followed was a sad endgame.

On December 25th, Team Pacquiao issued a statement saying that Manny intended to file a lawsuit for defamation within the next few days.

"Enough is enough," Pacquiao was quoted as saying. "These people - Mayweather Sr, Jr, and Golden Boy Promotions - think it is a joke and a right to accuse someone wrongly of using steroids or other performance-enhancing drugs. I have tried to brush it off as a mere pre-fight ploy, but they have gone overboard. I have instructed my promoter, Bob Arum, to help me out in the filing of the case as soon as possible because I have had people coming over to me now, asking if I really take performance-enhancing drugs and have cheated my way into becoming the number-one boxer in the world. I maintain and assure everyone that I have not used any form or kind of steroids. My way to the top is a result of hard work, hard work, hard work, and a lot of blood spilled from my past battles in the ring, not outside of it. I have no idea what steroids look like."

On December 26th, Pacquiao issued another statement. After restating his terms (urine tests anytime; blood tests on the three previously offered dates), he declared, "The truth is, taking blood out of my body does not seem natural to me. Mentally, I feel it will weaken me if blood is taken from me just days before the fight. To all of my fans, I want to say thank you very much for your support and understanding. I always give honor to God first. I would never cheat God; I would never cheat myself; and I would never cheat my country and my fans."

Meanwhile, Arum was pursuing a new tack; that the entire matter should be decided by the Nevada State Athletic Commission.

On December 26th, the promoter declared, "The Nevada commission is paid by the state to oversee this sort of thing. They're the governing body. Let [the Mayweather side] make any petition it wants to the commission. If the commission wants to take blood, fine. If they go to the commission and they ask for blood tests and the commission says yes, we will do whatever the commission says. We will allow Golden Boy to present experts to the commission to explain why additional testing is required and we'll explain our position. Then we'll let the Nevada commission decide. If Nevada says we need to do more testing, we'll do more. But if they don't, we won't. Let the commission tell us how many days in front they want blood. Let the commission pick a date to stop taking blood. If the commission says both fighters have to give blood as they're walking into the ring, we'll do it. But I want the commission saying it."

In response, Schaefer declared, "It does not make sense for this to become a commission matter. This is a contractual matter. The commission did not decide the weights or the purse split or how the foreign television rights would be sold."

That led to grumbling in some circles that Golden Boy had its own television network (HBO) and its own sanctioning body (The Ring) and now wanted to set up its own athletic commission.

But Schaefer held firm. "We are okay to move off USADA," he said. "What is important to us is that the tests be random; that they include blood and urine; and the time frame, meaning when do you stop the tests before the fight but know they will still be effective. We have agreed on random, blood, and urine. So now it's a matter of the two sides working out the specifics of the cutoff date to assure it will still be effective. We know that thirty days before is not effective. At thirty days, we might as well not even do it."

Meanwhile, at Top Rank's behest, publicist Fred Sternburg sent out a March 25, 2008, Associated Press article recounting a request by Zab Judah that Shane Mosley agree to blood testing for drugs prior to their May 31, 2008, fight (which was cancelled after Judah suffered a serious cut on his arm).

In response to Judah's request, Schaefer (Shane's promoter) had declared, "Mosley will agree to any tests required by the Nevada Athletic Commission. Whatever tests they want them to take, Shane will submit to that. We are not going to do other tests than the Nevada commission requires."

That revelation was followed by a blast from Arum, who proclaimed, "Shane Mosley was an admitted drug-user. I've had Shane Mosley fight two of the guys that I've promoted in the last few years. One of them was Miguel Cotto and the other was Antonio Margarito. Did I ever ever ever even indicate in any way that Shane Mosley should be subject to special testing? No."

"Floyd, to me, is a coward and he has always been a coward," Arum raged. "Not a physical coward, but a coward because he's afraid to face somebody who could beat him. And believe me, Manny Pacquiao could beat him. So he'll go his way, we'll go our way, and that will be fine. We're not going to keep appeasing this guy for no damn reason, especially over something that would affect, psychologically, my fighter. We're not going to be pushed around by this guy. We're not going to do it."

Asked if he thought the Mayweather camp was playing mind games, Arum declared, "Of course, they are. And they can go screw themselves. I don't care if this fight doesn't happen. Manny is not going to be subjected to blood-testing while he's in training. I have never ever in all the years I have known Manny seen him so angry. He was angry, bitter, and really pissed off."

On December 28th, Richard Schaefer launched a counter-offensive, focusing on Team Pacquiao's claim that it would weaken Pacquiao mentally, if not physically, to have blood taken from him within thirty days of the fight.

"We have actually been able to establish that, two weeks before the Hatton fight, he [Pacquiao] had his blood taken here in Los Angeles," Schaefer told the media.

The basis for Schaefer's claim was footage from HBO's Pacquiao-Hatton 24/7 series that showed blood being drawn from Pacquiao as part of a routine pre-fight medical examination.

Properly chastised, Arum said that he would consider revisiting the issue with Pacquiao. Then it was determined from a review of medical records that the blood had been taken twenty-four days prior to the fight.

Also on December 28th, the Nevada State Athletic Commission got into the act. Citing its right to require licensed boxers to submit to tests for prohibited substances, the NSAC instructed Pacquiao and Mayweather to submit urine samples within forty-eight hours or face possible fines and suspension.

When advised of the ruling, Arum declared, "That's fine; no problem at all. We are absolutely in favor of it. I really applaud the way the Nevada commission has acted."

Over the next two days, there were breathless "testing updates" and reports in the media of Pacquiao's urine being transported around the world.

"A urine sample of Manny Pacquiao is on its way to Manila," Nick Giongco wrote. "World Anti-Doping Agency (WADA) accredited doctor Alex Pineda, who also works for the Philippine Olympic Committee, personally witnessed the initial phase of testing at Pacquiao's residence in General Santos City."

The sample, Giongco reported, weighed 100 millilitres and had been placed in tubes labeled "A" and "B". These tubes were to be sent "to Thailand, Malaysia, or China" because, according to Pineda, the Philippines doesn't have a WADA-accredited testing laboratory.

On December 29th, Pacquiao issued another statement bemoaning the damage to his reputation caused by allegations that he had used illegal performance enhancing drugs. "I can't believe these guys can lie without batting an eyelash," Manny said. "Liars go to hell."

On December 30th, Arum declared, "In my opinion, the fight has no chance of happening. We should go and do other things and revisit it later in the year. It's a damn shame, but it's out of my hands. When I think of having to share a dais with those sleazebags, Oscar and Schaefer, after what they've been saying about Manny, it turns my stomach."

That same day, Pacquiao filed a defamation suit in United States District Court in Nevada against Floyd Mayweather Sr, Floyd Mayweather Jr, Roger Mayweather, Mayweather Promotions, Richard Schaefer, and Oscar De La Hoya.

On January 5th, the parties met in a last-ditch effort to resolve their differences through mediation under the guidance of Daniel Weinstein (a retired federal judge, who had successfully mediated a previous dispute between Golden Boy and Top Rank). Arum, Todd DuBoef (Arum's stepson and the president of Top Rank), Schaefer, De La Hoya, Al Haymon (Mayweather's manager), and legal counsel for some of the attendees were in attendance. The mediation was adjourned after nine hours.

On January 6th, the participants met again but still could not resolve their differences over the issue of drug testing. The talks collapsed. The fight was off.

I V

What are the lessons of the Mayweather-Pacquiao debacle?

Let's start by acknowledging that, laying aside their motives and tactics, Mayweather and Golden Boy raised a legitimate issue. Boxing has a PED problem. It's unclear how widespread the problem is, but it's there.

That said; the problem won't be solved by focusing on one or two fighters. That would be like the National Football League coming up with a steroid plan to test Peyton Manning and Tom Brady but nobody else.

In essence, Golden Boy told the world that the Nevada State Athletic Commission couldn't (or wouldn't) test effectively for performance enhancing drugs. Golden Boy was right. That's not a knock on the NSAC (which tests for PEDs as well as any commission). It's a knock on the system.

Mayweather and Golden Boy were also correct in their assertion that there were loopholes in Pacquiao's final testing offer. As Victor Conte told Maxboxing.com, "The clearance times of most of these drugs that are out there are well known. Some of these clear in a matter of hours or days. So if you know when you're going to be tested a week out, you go off the use of oral testosterone, for example, and you're going to test negative."

The issue of PEDs in boxing cries out for uniform national medical standards. To make real headway, it should be a condition of granting a license in any state that a fighter can be tested for PEDs at any time. A federal boxing commission could set and enforce a uniform policy for PED testing. Conceivably, the Association of Boxing Commissions could also become constructively involved. Logistics and cost would make mandatory testing impractical on a broad scale. But unannounced spot testing could be implemented.

Unfortunately (as was the case with Major League Baseball when home run records were being shattered), most of the powers that be in boxing think the status quo is just fine. And looking at the matter realistically, what are the chances that the Nevada State Athletic Commission would cancel a megafight three or four days before the bell for round one because a participant tested positive for a banned performance enhancing drug?

Next thought -

The dialogue that unfolded with regard to PED testing was unfair to Pacquiao. Tim McKeown put it best when he wrote, "Mayweather is demanding that Pacquiao prove himself innocent of a transgression that only Mayweather and his people are alleging. I know what you're thinking: 'If Pacquiao doesn't have anything to hide, why doesn't he agree to blood testing?' That's become the default position in today's society. Stop at this checkpoint; walk through this machine; hold your arms out for the wand. We've become so accustomed to proving our innocence in everyday life that we forgot how the system is supposed to work. This is a guy who is being accused of a crime by the other side, and he's being called upon to prove his innocence despite the complete absence of evidence suggesting guilt."

Okay. I know what else you're thinking. What about the manner in which Pacquiao has moved up in weight and the extraordinary evolution of his destructiveness as a fighter?

Let's start with weight. Between the ages of sixteen and thirty-one, Pacquiao fought at weights ranging from 106 to 144 pounds. Between the ages of sixteen and thirty-one, Mayweather fought at weights ranging from 106 to 150 pounds.

Improvement as a fighter?

"Here are some facts," Al Bernstein recently wrote. "Manny Pacquiao is one of the hardest working and most disciplined fighters in the sport. Manny Pacquiao's success as he moved up in weight has been fueled mostly by a change in style and tactics rather than added strength. One of the most astonishing things to me is the folks who somehow believe that all of a sudden it's reasonable to assume that Pacquiao, above all other boxers, needs a special set of testing rules to participate in a big fight. No performance enhancing drugs can change your technique. It was not power that made the difference. The difference was speed, ring generalship, combination punching, and a vastly improved defense."

Also; Bob Arum wasn't blowing smoke when he said that Pacquiao is "superstitious" and that doing things a certain way is important to Manny's state of mind.

Pacquiao is a creature of habit when it comes to pre-fight preparation. Although he boards the Team Pacquiao promotional bus for television sound bytes and occasional print interviews, he insists on traveling in his own car ahead of the bus on final pre-fight trips from Los Angeles to Las Vegas. Before every fight in Las Vegas, he stays in the same suite at Mandalay Bay; prays in the same chapel; and works out in the same gym.

Be that as it may; it's clear that events of the past two months have tarnished Pacquiao. In retrospect, Top Rank made a tactical error by publicly engaging with Golden Boy on the issue of PED testing. From a public relations point of view, Arum should have said from that start that this was a commission matter and left it at that.

Now, a sizeable number of people have heard Pacquiao's name mentioned in the same sentence as "steroids" and "performance enhancing drugs." They've been told that he "must be doing something wrong" because he's "afraid to take the tests."

Worse; most likely, Pacquiao will come out on the losing end of the defamation suit that he filed to clear his name.

The campaign that Golden Boy and the Mayweathers launched against Pacquiao was mean-spirited and destructive. Manny had climbed higher than Floyd in the ring; so outside the ropes, there was an effort to tear him down.

But Pacquiao is a public figure. Thus, under United States law, he must prove three things in his lawsuit in order to prevail:

(1) That the statements about him were defamatory -

Here, there's ample evidence that Floyd Mayweather Sr and Jr accused Pacquiao of taking performance enhancing drugs. But Richard Schaefer carefully phrased his remarks to avoid direct accusations and the Golden Boy press releases were similarly worded, as was Oscar's innuendo-laden blog.

(2) That the statements were false -

In other words, the burden will be on Pacquiao to prove a negative to the court; that he has not taken performance enhancing drugs.

(3) That the statements, if false, were made by the speaker with knowledge of falsity or reckless disregard of the truth.

Naturally, the defendants will say that they believed Pacquiao was taking PEDs and that his refusal to submit to "Olympic-style testing" fortified their belief.

Thus, when the defamation suit is over, the public is likely to have a misconceived view that a court has ruled that the attacks on Pacquiao's integrity as an athlete were somehow justified.

Meanwhile, the furor over drug testing has obscured what some observers believe to be the essential truth about the collapse of Mayweather-Pacquiao; that Floyd didn't want the fight.

In the past, while laying claim to greatness, Mayweather has avoided the most threatening opponents in his weight class: Paul Williams, Antonio Margarito, Shane Mosley, and Miguel Cotto.

Indeed, British commentator Steve Bunce recently declared, "Floyd has ducked so many opponents that, when he opens his mouth, I expect him to quack."

Similarly, William Dettloff writes, "If you're going to talk as much as Mayweather does, you simply have to fight the best guys available or you're a fraud."

By that standard, "Money Mayweather" is in danger of becoming known as "Phony Phloyd."

There were times during the past month when the conduct of Team Mayweather had the look of an effort to sabotage the fight. A negotiator who wants to make a deal doesn't go out of his way to antagonize and publicly embarrass the other side. But that's what the Mayweathers and Golden Boy did.

Thus, Al Bernstein opines, "It seems patently obvious to me that Floyd and his minions killed the Pacquiao fight. The bottom line is that the fight was basically a done deal before they decided to inject the demands for blood testing into the picture. Pure and simple, Golden Boy and Floyd and his advisers created the problem, and it ended up killing the fight."

Indeed, there's a school of thought that, had Pacquiao agreed to Mayweather's drug-testing demands, Floyd ultimately would have balked at the US$10,000,000-per-pound penalty for failing to make weight or found another way to scuttle the ship.

In any event, the war outside the ring between Mayweather and Pacquiao has hurt boxing. This was a fight that the world wanted to see; one with huge crossover potential that could have made new fans. And instead, the focus fell on an ugly dispute, reinforcing the view that boxing is dirty (i.e. the accusation that its biggest star is using illegal performance enhancing drugs).

Now boxing fans are being treated to the spectacle of Top Rank and Golden Boy threatening to mount competing pay-per-view cards on March 13th. Pacquiao will fight Joshua Clottey in Dallas on that date. Schaefer claims that Golden Boy will promote an event headed by Mayweather at the MGM Grand on the same night. Presumably, Schaefer is bluffing.

Industry insiders agree that Top Rank is far more capable of mounting a successful independent pay-per-view show than Golden Boy is. Thus, unless HBO (which has been neutral so far in this debacle) tilts toward Golden Boy, look for Schaefer to change direction. If he doesn't, the biggest fight in years could still take place on March 13th. But instead of Mayweather-Pacquiao, it will be Arum vs. Schaefer.

A lot of people are disappointed by the way that Schaefer conducted himself over the past month. They think he's too smart and too classy to act in that manner. Their belief is that Mayweather and Al Haymon (Floyd's de facto manager) have been calling the shots. That view was reinforced when Schaefer told Rick Reeno of BoxingScene.com, "We have been instructed by a client, which is Mayweather and Mayweather's management team, to ensure from the beginning that the proper test, which is blood and urine, be performed. Mayweather wants the proper test to take place. It's as simple as that."

But it isn't that simple. Al Haymon might care about medical issues. But he's also the manager who sent Lamon Brewster to Germany to fight Wladimir Klitschko when Lamon was on medical suspension in the United States. And he manages Andre Berto, who is scheduled to fight Shane Mosley in Las Vegas on January 30th.

As Kevin Iole noted, "It would stand to reason that, if Haymon were truly concerned about Berto's physical well-being, he'd have already requested that Mosley submit to [pre-fight blood and urine] testing. Mosley, after all, actually has used steroids and other performance enhancing substances, which he testified to in the BALCO case."

Then again, maybe Schaefer (working in collaboration with Haymon) was open to the idea of burying Mayweather-Pacquiao. That way, Golden Boy can put Floyd in against one of its own fighters (like Mosley, if Shane gets by Berto on January 30th).

Are the thoughts expressed in the preceding paragraphs unfair to Schaefer? If so, he can prove them wrong.

Golden Boy can take the lead on the issue of PEDs in boxing and become a beacon of integrity by requiring its fighters to submit to Olympic-style drug testing before each major fight. And in order to fight on a Golden Boy card (remember; Golden Boy has a lot of dates on HBO), it could require opponents to do the same.

In fact, Golden Boy could start by testing Shane Mosley to protect Shane from unknowingly using PEDs again. It's interesting how Shane looked very old when he fought Ricardo Mayorga in 2008 and then improved with age when he fought Antonio Margarito in 2009.

And speaking of age; let's have a round of applause for another Golden Boy fighter; Bernard Hopkins. People talk a lot about what great shape Bernard is in and how remarkable it is that a fighter well into his forties can perform the way he does.

I consider Hopkins a great fighter. Other fighters have moved up in weight and excelled in the manner of Manny Pacquiao. But there is no precedent for a fighter performing as agelessly as Bernard has. I'm aware of no proof whatsoever that Hopkins has used illegal performance enhancing drugs at any time in his career. Of course, to my knowledge, Bernard hasn't undergone USADA testing.

WBA heavyweight champion David Haye is another Golden Boy fighter. David was a cruiserweight less than two years ago. His body has filled out nicely since then. Very nicely. Now Haye wants to fight Vitali and Wladimir Klitschko. Vitali tested positive for a banned substance while training for the 1996 Olympics and was removed from the Ukrainian national team. He later acknowledged using steroids, saying that he had done so after aggravating an old leg injury previously sustained during a kick-boxing bout. Wladimir's body is even more imposing than Vitali's.

If Haye fights one of the Klitschko brothers, a Golden Boy-implemented USADA-like testing plan would assure the world that everything is on the up and up.

Will Golden Boy take the lead in across-the-board PED testing?

My guess is that there's a better chance of Tiger Woods becoming Pope.

But there is something very simple that Golden Boy can do to set an example. It involves the Golden Boy himself.

Oscar De La Hoya can show the world how a righteous PED-free fighter acts. In order to fully inform the public on the issues involved (and remove any hint of suspicion that he himself might not have clean hands) Oscar should waive his right to confidentiality and authorize the Nevada State Athletic Commission to release the results of any tests for performance enhancing drugs that he has taken in the past. The same waiver should authorize all present and past NSAC personnel and any other person with knowledge of the situation to discuss the test results with any media representative who inquires about them.

I'm not talking about Lidocaine (which Oscar acknowledges having taken when he suffered a cut prior to his 2004 fight against Bernard Hopkins). Nor am I talking about creatine (which Lem Satterfield, then of the Baltimore Sun, authoritatively reported that Oscar incorporated into his training regimen in 1999 when he was preparing to fight Felix Trinidad).

I'm talking about the possibility of something more.

Let me even suggest wording for the waiver that Oscar can make public and send to the Nevada State Athletic Commission:

"I, Oscar De La Hoya, hereby waive all right of confidentiality with regard to the past testing of my blood and urine for steroids and other performance enhancing drugs conducted by or on behalf of the Nevada State Athletic Commission. In that regard, I also authorize all present and past Nevada State Athletic Commission personnel and any other person with knowledge of the situation to speak openly with the media about such testing."

To paraphrase: "C'mon, Oscar. If you have nothing to hide, then do it. It's only a piece a paper. Just sign the waiver."


----------



## crazycal1

that was just something i stumbled upon and if you read it all should find it v interesting...


----------



## FAT BOY

lol then i woke up  long read m8

im not a fantastic standard m8 i just try hard lol . to answer your question i would have been much bigger if i had been more consistant through my training life thats for sure


----------



## crazycal1

it just reiterates that anabolics and performance go hand in hand..

i`m sure you know me well enuff to know i`m not in the slightest anti steroids, just like things to be out in the open and realistic...

hmm so being harsh depite an absolutely fantastic result you actually underacheived....

and given that you realise this it bodes well for the future... 

fingers crossed you`ll end up with one of those swords one day!


----------



## FAT BOY

crazycal1 said:


> it just reiterates that anabolics and performance go hand in hand..
> 
> i`m sure you know me well enuff to know i`m not in the slightest anti steroids, just like things to be out in the open and realistic...
> 
> hmm so being harsh depite an absolutely fantastic result you actually underacheived....
> 
> and given that you realise this it bodes well for the future...
> 
> fingers crossed you`ll end up with one of those swords one day!


yes m8 it will go nicely with the knifes in my back lol


----------



## crazycal1

how is the missus? lol

have you got any contest pics up anywhere?


----------



## crazycal1

borrowed a book off a mate(yes i have some real life ones lol)

testosterone is your friend by roger mason.

just gonna cut and paste what ive got up at english muscle in trhead cos i`m a lazy fooker.

ran across this recipe for using injectable enanthate to make sublingual. Think this will work?

The article library of YoungAgain.org

New Way to Use Testosterone -Roger Mason

We have always advocated the use of transdermal natural testosterone, rather than injected salts such as enanthate, or oral testosterone. In 2006 testosterone has largely disappeared from the Internet offshore pharmacies (Read You Don't Need an Rx). Transdermal testosterone is only about 20% absorbed, so about 80% is wasted. Sublingual testosterone, however is about 99% absorbed, as are DMSO solutions.

Getting testosterone from a doctor is very costly. An office visit will be at least $80, the blood test about $100, and six month supply (about 100 g of 3% cream for men) about $80 (which costs the pharmacist about $2). Do not use weak, expensive preparations such as Androgel®. After six months you have to do it all over again.

First of all, go to the U.S. Customs website and get booklet #4790 Know Before You Go. You have a legal right under section 21 of the U.S. Code to import any prescription drug for your personal use without a prescription. This is your legal right under the law, but government officials have been illegally seizing testosterone and growth hormone. If customs seizes your order, just appeal it in writing. An almost two year supply (10 X 250 mg for men) is under $100 if used sublingually 4 mg (3 mg actual testosterone) every morning. For women a one year supply is a mere 50 mg. Women can use 200 mcg (150 mcg actual testosterone) sublingually which is one twentieth the male dose. This can be kept refrigerated for long term storage.

Men can use a half gram of 3% transdermal cream every morning (the correct time to use it since your levels fall during the day). This puts 15 mg on your skin, and about 3 mg in your blood at 20% absorption. Women can use a quarter gram of 0.3% cream every morning. This puts 750 mcg on your skin, and about 150 mcg in your blood. Again, about 80% is wasted.

Using testosterone sublingually is five times more effective and five times less costly. It is difficult to find sublingual tablets that dissolve under your tongue. This will change as pharmacists become more enlightened. You basically get 99% absorption this way. The problem with using natural testosterone sublingually it that it tastes terrible. This is not with testosterone salts such as enanthate, propionate, etc. You can use these salts sublingually without any noticeable taste.

You can also use transdermal solutions in 99% DMSO with 3 mg for men and 150 mcg for women. Doctors are not allowed by law to prescribe DMSO solutions.

To use testosterone sublingually, just dilute enanthate with vegetable oil and use one drop per day. Each dropper has a different size drop, so use the same dropper to dilute and to administer. You might get, say, 30 drops from one dropper, but 34 drops from another. If a man buys 10 X 250 mg (that's 2,500 total mg) of testosterone enanthate this will need to be dissolved in a TOTAL of 625 (2,500 divided by 4) drops of vegetable oil to get 4 mg per drop. This would last over 20 months. A woman would dilute this to a TOTAL of 12,500 drops (2,500 divided by 0.20) to get 200 mcg per drop and this would last her over 30 years!

These figures of 4 mg for men and 200 mcg for women are good ballpark figures, but vary from one person to another. You must first test your FREE (not bound or total) testosterone with blood or saliva. (Saliva tests are only about $30.) You are looking for the youthful level you had at age 30. Men can only be normal or deficient, while women can have excessive (androgenicity), normal, or deficient levels. If a man takes too much this will spill over into estrogens; the male body will not accept hyper levels of testosterone.

Searching the Internet for "testosterone" is now difficult and time consuming. The government made the search engines stop accepting ads from offshore pharmacies. Seek and ye shall find. Persistance pays off here. Keep it refrigerated for long term storage. Please read my book Testosterone Is Your Friend before using this.

New Way to Use Testosterone -Roger Mason

We have always advocated the use of transdermal natural testosterone, rather than injected salts such as enanthate, or oral testosterone. In 2006 testosterone has largely disappeared from the Internet offshore pharmacies (Read You Don't Need an Rx). Transdermal testosterone is only about 20% absorbed, so about 80% is wasted. Sublingual testosterone, however is about 99% absorbed, as are DMSO solutions.

Getting testosterone from a doctor is very costly. An office visit will be at least $80, the blood test about $100, and six month supply (about 100 g of 3% cream for men) about $80 (which costs the pharmacist about $2). Do not use weak, expensive preparations such as Androgel®. After six months you have to do it all over again.

First of all, go to the U.S. Customs website and get booklet #4790 Know Before You Go. You have a legal right under section 21 of the U.S. Code to import any prescription drug for your personal use without a prescription. This is your legal right under the law, but government officials have been illegally seizing testosterone and growth hormone. If customs seizes your order, just appeal it in writing. An almost two year supply (10 X 250 mg for men) is under $100 if used sublingually 4 mg (3 mg actual testosterone) every morning. For women a one year supply is a mere 50 mg. Women can use 200 mcg (150 mcg actual testosterone) sublingually which is one twentieth the male dose. This can be kept refrigerated for long term storage.

Men can use a half gram of 3% transdermal cream every morning (the correct time to use it since your levels fall during the day). This puts 15 mg on your skin, and about 3 mg in your blood at 20% absorption. Women can use a quarter gram of 0.3% cream every morning. This puts 750 mcg on your skin, and about 150 mcg in your blood. Again, about 80% is wasted.

Using testosterone sublingually is five times more effective and five times less costly. It is difficult to find sublingual tablets that dissolve under your tongue. This will change as pharmacists become more enlightened. You basically get 99% absorption this way. The problem with using natural testosterone sublingually it that it tastes terrible. This is not with testosterone salts such as enanthate, propionate, etc. You can use these salts sublingually without any noticeable taste.

You can also use transdermal solutions in 99% DMSO with 3 mg for men and 150 mcg for women. Doctors are not allowed by law to prescribe DMSO solutions.

To use testosterone sublingually, just dilute enanthate with vegetable oil and use one drop per day. Each dropper has a different size drop, so use the same dropper to dilute and to administer. You might get, say, 30 drops from one dropper, but 34 drops from another. If a man buys 10 X 250 mg (that's 2,500 total mg) of testosterone enanthate this will need to be dissolved in a TOTAL of 625 (2,500 divided by 4) drops of vegetable oil to get 4 mg per drop. This would last over 20 months. A woman would dilute this to a TOTAL of 12,500 drops (2,500 divided by 0.20) to get 200 mcg per drop and this would last her over 30 years!

These figures of 4 mg for men and 200 mcg for women are good ballpark figures, but vary from one person to another. You must first test your FREE (not bound or total) testosterone with blood or saliva. (Saliva tests are only about $30.) You are looking for the youthful level you had at age 30. Men can only be normal or deficient, while women can have excessive (androgenicity), normal, or deficient levels. If a man takes too much this will spill over into estrogens; the male body will not accept hyper levels of testosterone.

Searching the Internet for "testosterone" is now difficult and time consuming. The government made the search engines stop accepting ads from offshore pharmacies. Seek and ye shall find. Persistance pays off here. Keep it refrigerated for long term storage. Please read my book Testosterone Is Your Friend before using this.


----------



## crazycal1

yeah test e in veg oil seems to good to be true..

i pulled that from a training forum and it had been tried and seemed to work.

it is of course only about regaining the test levels of a 30 year old altho i`d be looking at the levels of an 18 year old to be really interested..

many threads have said dont do gear yet,make the most of your natural t levels to youngsters..

so i figure if i can make reasonable progress up until now at my age with my conditions i work around, if it does help i should get good benefits..

he says somewhere in the book that using the amounts he specifies should have no sides which i`m presuming he means no shut down and no knock on effects with cholesterols and estrogen build up...

it all sounds too good to be true...

i cant beleive theres no shutdown either tbh

albeit would probly take a long time to happen..

i`m thinking this MAY work better than any of the OTC suppps you can by(bar pro steroids of course) even at such a minimal dose.

the author talks about 250mg-to the uninitiated thats half a weeks dose on a first cycle lasting 20 months.

as dose is small it shouldnt have any adverse effect on the other hormones eg estrogen and cholesterol(is that a hormone lol)(howd you make a whore moan?dont pay her )

presumably he includes testosterone in that???

i cant work out why he says IM`s are not the best way to deliver the test.

i also cant beleive all the forms of test mentioned can be done sublingually, cos i`d have thought i`d have heard of it before

he does say tho that doing 5oomg of test sublingually in oil is unrealistic(and dangerous lol) cos it would involve soo much veg oil to be in your mouth...

he doesnt like patches but rates transdermal application just as high as sublingual.

presumably with larger more commonly used amounts.

but thats much more expensive i think..

i am trying this as an alternative option to antidepressants..rather than a training aid,but theoretically it should help quite abit.

not saying for one second i expect steroid like results tho lol

he reiterates time and time again that optimum test levels lower BF (andy...)and increase lean muscle mass..of course statistics say many things...usually not the truth lol

he`s anti steroids but says he doesnt beleive test is at all responsible for "roid rage" but points at all the other synthetic compounds.

wasnt a fan of aromasin either so seems not think pct is needed.

i`m not sure whether he expects the supplementation to be on for ever or what tho tbh...

presumably he does..so shutdown aint a factor lol

it is edited abit cos i post the juicy bits at my place...


----------



## crazycal1

i have forgotten one of my basic rules.

if i cant train, go for a walk instead!

i seem to be plagued with having one dog that wants to walk and one that wont...

i walk em 2x a day but thats become a dawdle.

i really need to take the slow ass biatch for a separate walk like always used too..

been looking at some of my old pics on a widescreen tv that adds 10 lbs and i feel along way off those pre op pics.

i should feel happier that altho ive made little progress in if im`m honest 2 years ive maintained my physique well.

but i`m not lol.

i assumed once i`d started training 3 months after the fusion everything would be hunkydory..

i should have trained nowt but upper body,but i cant do that.

good news is squats n deads dont hurt my back and ive been doing 10 singles over 200kg(partials with trap bar) n squatting with LOL 80odd kg-but thats good for me as i havent been able to squat for 5 years.

had a few good concurrent workouts and its feeling like its all coming together again..and bugger me ive now got a stinking cold!

soo another walking day for me.


----------



## crazycal1

:boink:this place does make me laugh at times..

a couple of posts ago i mention doing test e sublingually and no-one bats an eyelid lol

i was amazed it was possible when i read it and tbh still dont really beleive it and wont till ive tried it.

i`m abviously alone on this one and its common knowledge..

according to the author you could take more than 4mg dose in veg oil,(but he doesnt recommend it as his book is about well being and maximising /recreating youthful levels)

i think youre basically limited to how much oil you could hold in youre mouth without throwing up.

his dose equates 1 x 4mg drop per day but this could e repeated hourly or with more drops..

thats not the plan tho.

just ordered some old faves that havent worked for me for training purposes lol but for my well being experiment..who knows

dhea,gaba,melatonin,pregnolone and errr bugger cant remember the other lol oh yeah whoops the test e..

all gonna be done at a lower dose than normal,but cant remember doseages lol

apparently trt patches have awful absorbtion rates so even if you were doing a 50mg a day patch according to the author lol but he does back it up with countless examples of studies deliver less than the 4 mg i`m trying which should have 100% absorbtion(cant beleive that bit either)


----------



## Phill1466867973

Mate, I would reply but I haven't a clue what you are on about! LOL

I haven't the foggiest about using any type of gear. You used gear before though haven't you?

BTW great avatar - very lean, what BF are you there?


----------



## thunderman1

just way way to much info u forget those of us doped up on gear can barley string a sentence nevermind concentrate that long by the time i read the first bit i had been through 3 meals lol bit less info and u need to get to the point, still not sure what its on about, is it summing to do with the topical type of steroids eg rubbed in to the skin like the type of hgh u can get also that can be applied this way?


----------



## crazycal1

lol phil i was just being flamboyant :becky:

yup ive done 2 and half dbol cycles,cut the third short when i met the missus a;tho ironically she`s cool about it..

ive no idea what my bf was there but the pic is part of a set the missus took for an online before and after pics competion..i got screwed by the way lol..

i`d dehydrated myself in those pics with some err furosimide? lasex is another name for it i think.

didnt really know what i was doing with it tbh and as for my attempt at going low carb for a few days..hmm i`d had half a pizza the nite before that pic lol

thats the one load of pics where i was ripped rather than just looking it due to good lighting..i`ll try and post you up 2 pics where i`m in same condition but lighting is different..the difference is ridiculous...

hmm thunderman, i do rant and dribble on and go off on tangents for sure, but did you read the extract from the book i posted?

ive got the book (im 42 and trt and well being interests me)and saw that posted on another training forum.

everyone understood it there and i thought i`d get some UK opinions on it..

from your opening remark i`m guessing you think i`m anti steroids?

i am currently natural and have been for 3 years but my forum is if anything nothing but pro useage..

lol i need to get to the point do i?

okey dokey matey

sunday sport version for you..

4mg of test e suspended in a drop of oil taken once daily under the tongue sublingually to maximize the free? test in my body.

my current level is 27.5(cant remember the measurement decilitres per sommat) when it could be as high as 40... naturally.

my question to you is,not whether its worth it,but whether test e can be taken sublingually and youre opinion on how long it will take for shutdown to occur.

along with the concoction of legal supps i was gonna take in addition - i will obviously have some nolva on hand.

i was gonna go for 2 months and see what happens..

i noticed nut shrinkage after 3 1/2 weeks on 15mgs a day of dbol so i`m aware of what to look for.

fcuking awesome avatar you got there!


----------



## thunderman1

TheCrazyCal said:


> lol phil i was just being flamboyant :becky:
> 
> yup ive done 2 and half dbol cycles,cut the third short when i met the missus a;tho ironically she`s cool about it..
> 
> ive no idea what my bf was there but the pic is part of a set the missus took for an online before and after pics competion..i got screwed by the way lol..
> 
> i`d dehydrated myself in those pics with some err furosimide? lasex is another name for it i think.
> 
> didnt really know what i was doing with it tbh and as for my attempt at going low carb for a few days..hmm i`d had half a pizza the nite before that pic lol
> 
> thats the one load of pics where i was ripped rather than just looking it due to good lighting..i`ll try and post you up 2 pics where i`m in same condition but lighting is different..the difference is ridiculous...
> 
> hmm thunderman, i do rant and dribble on and go off on tangents for sure, but did you read the extract from the book i posted?
> 
> ive got the book (im 42 and trt and well being interests me)and saw that posted on another training forum.
> 
> everyone understood it there and i thought i`d get some UK opinions on it..
> 
> from your opening remark i`m guessing you think i`m anti steroids?
> 
> i am currently natural and have been for 3 years but my forum is if anything nothing but pro useage..
> 
> lol i need to get to the point do i?
> 
> okey dokey matey
> 
> sunday sport version for you..
> 
> 4mg of test e suspended in a drop of oil taken once daily under the tongue sublingually to maximize the free? test in my body.
> 
> my current level is 27.5(cant remember the measurement decilitres per sommat) when it could be as high as 40... naturally.
> 
> my question to you is,not whether its worth it,but whether test e can be taken sublingually and youre opinion on how long it will take for shutdown to occur.
> 
> along with the concoction of legal supps i was gonna take in addition - i will obviously have some nolva on hand.
> 
> i was gonna go for 2 months and see what happens..
> 
> i noticed nut shrinkage after 3 1/2 weeks on 15mgs a day of dbol so i`m aware of what to look for.
> 
> fcuking awesome avatar you got there!


iv never done this before and havent heard of anyone else doing in neather, as foe shut down 4mg is a very small amount and if works u could prob get away with it for a good while, have u not just considerd a quick course of gear im trying to diet at the mo 7 weeks ago i was 23 stone haddent trained full time for 3 years and haddent took gear for 4 years scince starting back iv droped 4 stone and now 9 inch on my gut lol i was 20 stone in the avatar, im thinking of giving the ukbeef in ago in may so iv started a cutting course with sum massive strenth and harding effects at the mo in hitting whinnie 80mg, tren 200ml, prop 200ml, and hgh 10iu per day + 3 t3s per day iv putt on 6 pounds in 3 weeks and lost 4 inch on the gut at the same time so im well happy with it all at the mo maby u should just have agp at the old tried and tested first see what u think?


----------



## crazycal1

i dont really want to go back to trying gear, i have a very addictive personality, luckily i got nite sweats off dbol so bad i hated taking it and was glad when it was time to stop.

its ironic really cos i`d prefer to train naturally but could smoke solid for england 

this is more about promoting natural well being than for training purposes, but is uspect if it does help at all it will knock the sh1t out of the benfits of any natural t boosters even at such a silly dose..


----------



## Phill1466867973

I am not pro or con gear. I have always been under the impression that it's not as bad for you as the media make out. Most of us drink and some of us smoke and they are not exactly good for you, yet we still do it and I guess it's the extreme cases of gear use and also things like smoking and drinking that really is what is not good for you - so abuse, rather than use.

I don't know exactly, but just surmising.

I've never really thought about using gear, but being on here you read threads and you do begin to think about it. However, I read stuff like the sides and think what is the point, is it worth it? At what point in one's training does one feel they cannot go any further with out being assisted and feel the need to use gear?

Interesting though.


----------



## crazycal1

IMo its all down to how big you need to be.

i dont think i need gear to get as big as i want..

i dont need to be 16 stone etc..

the more usual dilemma is how long you want to take to get to youre goal...


----------



## thunderman1

yeah iv not got a addictive personality at all i berley drink don't smoke barley any drugs at all, and if i wasn't gonna give this show a go i would have prob not bothered, I'm only using to aid my diet and strength throwout this diet, it does give u a good boost before i started the diet i was stuck on 120kg bench for 8 myself now 5 weeks in I'm benching 145 for 6 myself and its going up every week so I'm happy with it all at the mo the sides arnt to bad neither the odd night sweats which i don't mind and a little to much energy the only thing I'm finding is my eating which iv had to up to every 2 hours as my body is telling me badly now when it wants feed, id say the worst sides iv had would be from the t3s which I'm cutting dose down as of this week, the under the tongue thing may work all u can do is give it a go and see what happens m8.


----------



## crazycal1

are you big naturally?

youre a hellova size,you mind me asking did you take alot of gear to get there?

by that i guess i mean did you stay on for long periods as opposed to high doseages.

or have you the natural genetics of a samoan?

as opposed to my ladyboy like thai skinnyness lol


----------



## thunderman1

iv always been big i dont even remember a time when i was 12 stone i took loads of gear when i was 17-19 at 18 i was around the 18stone mark then dieted down to 12.8 ripped to death then did this every year went up between 19-25 stone for the past 10 years for the first 5 year i hammerd gear i was taking 14 ml per week of diffrent types of gear followed by about 100 tabs aweek also didnt even know what pct was then never did a pct till i was 21 and always stayed on the 12 weeks mark the last time i got down to a bout 6 per cent body fat was about 3 years ago and was 15.9 ripped so this time im hoping to go around 4 per cent at the 16-17 stone mark hopefully but the way its going at the mo i think maby higher, but to answer ya question yes i hammerd the gear but when i came off i never lost agreat deal coz my diet was always spot on and even the past 3 years iv maintained my size with a few extra pounds here and there. :axe:


----------



## crazycal1

[ame]



[/ame]

[ame]



[/ame]

[ame]



[/ame]

i just think cung lees amazing..he`s just like a video game-for real!

scott smith - my god how can he take those kicks?

he got very lucky.


----------



## Phill1466867973

How the hell did he come back from part 1 of those vids?

That stuff is mental and I have no idea how it's even allowed! Those gloves mustn't be much.


----------



## crazycal1

yeah just as i thought the ref had let it go on too long the dude jumps up...

i like having a look but sometimes the brutality sickens me...

i`m a lover not a fighter :becky:


----------



## crazycal1

up until i got a cold couple of weeks ago,things were starting to click.

trap bar partials 200kg + so i know where i`m at again.

as i had a cold i`m aware ive lost strenght so..

are you listening young mattious?

ive dropped weights back to 195kg!

(no wraps)

i laugh at my ego!:becky:


----------



## FAT BOY

hey cal hows it going .

i have a good friend who is now in the ufc dan hardy he has won four out of four of his first fights and now fights gsp on march the 27th for the title i love the sport but its horrible watching somone you know.


----------



## crazycal1

i`m getting there FB  hope alls going well youre next contest prep...

i`ll defo look out for the vid and will post it up..

fook he got a title shot quick..was he on the ufc manchester show ufc 103? maybe?


----------



## FAT BOY

he fought mike swick last m8 not sure were it was . put dan hardy in u tube m8 there are loads of his fights ,

he did get a title shot very quick m8 maybe to quik but we will see he has a unshakable faith in himself and has a lot of the right people helping him they seem to like his style lol


----------



## crazycal1

if he can just make as much of the opportunity and treat it as a learning experience he cant lose...

my bad ufc 105 - it was on fiver late one nite, he was really impressive!

he`s an exciting fighter to watch..


----------



## FAT BOY

yes m8 he is realy good , what do you reckon to bisbing and wanderla silva


----------



## crazycal1

i`m not that into mma tbh but i did see the TUF series with bisping as coach and i like him.

but given that he dropped down to middleweight and got annihilated by dan henderson(well out of order that last punch) i`m not sure what to think of him.

i did see his last fight and he looked good...

i have heard of the silva dude which must mean he`s quite good lol

i just dont see that he`s got anywhere to go as he`s dropped won a weight and been conclusively beaten.


----------



## crazycal1

ohhh well me test e in vege oil has arrived.

its looks like thick wee :becky:

1 drop nearly made me heave..so will be taking after morning shake lol

it tastes..so oily ...

apparently base test tastes even worse.

maybe thats why no bugger takes it sublingually.

you could take 20 drops a day and be on 500mgs a week( i think) but you wouldnt wanna lol

anyhoo ive been doing 400mg gaba,25mg dhea and err 1mg off melatonin(not melanotan) for about a week and my sleep has improved vastly already.

unfortunately i still need just as much-9 hours or i feel lile death, but the sleep quality just feels so much better.

its odd cos ive taken all 3 before altho not continually together and all in greater doses.

gaba 5g

dhea 100mg i think

melatonin 3-6g a nite

never noticed a thing off any.

mind you i was looking for training enhancements, not well being.

so i guess i`d say the difference this time is subtle but i`m sure not placebo.

side effects of anti d i started taking were worse than any benefits, in fact i got no benefits from it and it was the same as the one i`d tried once before.

last time it seemed more helpful.

down to a 1/4 tab already-have dropped dose over 3 weeks and will knock it altogther in a week.

reader(lol) will know i`m suffering from a weird overheating problem and have been sleeping with window open on snowy days(jesus gimme some dnp)

and the anti d exacerbated that big time.

i`m not waking in cold sweats anymore which is a bonus but still drinking a bottle of water in bed each nite and having burning dry lips whenever i wake up.

sooooo

wonder if the test e is gonna be absorbed...

and how long will it take for any noticeable effects?

just looking for an uplifted mood type thing n a slight increase in horn?:becky:

eww can still taste it.


----------



## crazycal1

:becky:


----------



## crazycal1

my sleep has defo improved and actually had a knock on effect on daytime mood!

i`m feeling quite pleasant and seem to be quite pleasant to be around too lol

3rd day as a steroid pumping freak now

love spuds are still the size of grapefruits :becky:

altho i did have to itch my nipple the other day..

does this mean i have rampant gyno?

worried from norwich....


----------



## HitEmHard

on the squats push your elbows forward during the full movement and you should stay alot more upright and lean forward less


----------



## Phill1466867973

LOL!...nuts the size of grapefruits? - you not getting owt mate, you bagged up lad??

What are the "usual" sides with the gear you are using mate? Does all gear/steroids give the same side effects and also is the amount of dosage affect whether side effects occur or not or is just down to the individual?


----------



## crazycal1

erm i dont think i have a prob leaning over to far tbh altho tbh i was far more interest in the cadence and keep form strictish.

if im leaning over to far the bar would be onfront of my knees and my knees would be infront of my feet?

i could be more upright cos i just tried a bw one lol but it arches my back then.

i`m trying to keep my back in the safest postion for me.

i`ll do some deads on vid soon and you`ll see how upright i am...

i actually have loose hamstrings and can put my hands flat on floor despite the fusion..

i`m getting ready to sit back with my pop corn and see you post up sommat thats not off you tube :becky:

what is it you do squats deads and good mornings in one session?

looking forward to seeing these cracking poundages done in something approaching good form...

i`m a slow releasing form of test phil.

there are err 4 forms of test i think enanthate(which i`m doing)cypionate, propionate and err there might be another lol

cypionate i think is v simialr to enathate (takes about a month to build up to peak levels)

and propionate(prop)which is fast acting(fcuk i dunno 2-3 days?

allt he others you hear about are derivatives of test(lol i think)

nandrolone(decca)stanolozol(winstrol/winny)trenbelone..

they all have similar sides just some exacerbate more than others.

you might have heard of decca d1ck by now.

tren shuts you down hard too..

tren gives you nite sweats like a fecker!

but is kinda deemed to be one of the strongest.

all above are injectables.

as poisonous as some sound lol theyre less toxic to youre liver than orals..

lol its all relative innit.

no chance of staying on too long if you do orals tho...assuming youve heard of the internet that is..

you do hear storys of dudes down the gyn on dianobol for 6 months and end up weeing blood...

oi phil if you send me pic a signed piccy of "wor lass" i`ll put it up in me gym :becky:


----------



## HitEmHard

leaning too far forward would be tight hips, for someone aiming to be or is a personal training your lack of knowledge or intrest in expanding your knowledge is amazing and as said Il film something next week and no squats and goodmornings on one day and deadlifts a seperate.

Il tell you what since you are so excited to see a video il squat tomorrow and build up to a half decent single soemthing around 180-190 and go for a set of 10 on 110kg for goodmornings il even dedicate the video to you at the beggining


----------



## crazycal1

> for someone aiming to be or is a personal training your lack of knowledge or intrest in expanding your knowledge is amazing


yeah well hey ho...










i reckon given my age and issues ive had to train around i get by all right thanks.

i`m not saying box squats arent great, i`m saying my training is planned out.(injuries permitting for the next few years)

you`ve not bothered reading back even a few pages to have a clue how i train.

you posted up some amazing poundages for a dude same height and weight as me(actually you weigh more)

you reckon you havent trained for a few months and lost some weight?

i aint trained properly for 18 months and ive still made this best of it.

so why dont you look like you train?

as youre knowledge and conversion of it into your physique is so good?

what? fcuk it you were alll thinking it.. :becky:

excellent post it up bud...

ive said in your journal i was trying to be helpful.

if you can really lift what was it 160kgx5 squats etc 100kg good mornings, good on you..

so whats going wrong?


----------



## HitEmHard

whats going on is I managed to train 3 weeks out of the last 4 months of last year and since jan the 12 I put back on the stone I lost....yet as I said I couldnt give a s**t about body building it has always been strength I was intrested in. yes your lean but s**t 200kg rack pull? thats weak


----------



## crazycal1

fcuk this threads had some views recently.

i`m P. T. Barnum  :becky:

heh heh its a pun too


----------



## HitEmHard

Look this is pathetic il post a video some time this week but training is going to be ****ed this week my fiancees nana died this morning il post the video then stop posting on this site the fact that people think any type of weight being used is wierd and its redicularse how pathetic some people of this site are, yes there is some big strong fellas on this site but alot are just skiny weak moaning bitches **** it, its not worth the agro. Hope your training picks up ect...all the best


----------



## crazycal1

i couldnt care less whether you post a vid or not,

but in future,

whatever forum you go on,

back up what you say.

or you`ll be pulled on it.


----------



## andyboro1466867929

HitEmHard said:


> but alot are just skiny weak moaning bitches **** it, its not worth the agro. Hope your training picks up ect...all the best


says the skinny dude who claims to have abilities which appear way beyond his physique.... interesting!

the more time you spend around forums mate, the more you will realise that they are full of keyboard warriors bragging about clearly fake lifts and talking themselves up... You may not be one of these and just be freakishly strong but can you blame anyone for doubting that?


----------



## HitEmHard

I have been around other forums with some big lifters on them such a t-nation and wannabebig ect and my lifts arent anything special.

I post a video simply to prove Im not a lier and andyboro feel free to pop down the gym tomorrow will be nice to have someone different for training session for a one off if you drop me a message il give you my number and sort it out for a squat session or what ever you fancy, Il be in uni until 3 like but will be training about half 5, with gym is on that link I posted in my training log. Il also post a video from the training session. Not sure if il be online again tonight but deffinately in the morning at some point.


----------



## crazycal1

your lifts are extremely impressive for youre size and physique thats all.

think you`ll find andy will be at work lol


----------



## HitEmHard

well Im sure if he lets me know when hes not we can sort something out, as for physique, thats mainly down to bad photos, the last measurements I posted were a month old legs are up to 24 3/4 inch and chest was up to 43inch as well as shoulders up to 51inch, cant remember any other measurements off the top of my head and body weight was up to 12stone 6lb.


----------



## London1976

In the photos you posted before is that what you look like now, because i cant see no muscle..


----------



## HitEmHard

the photos are from when I lost a stone in a week over christmas, couldnt get out of bed and was constantly throwing up, the worst bit was missing christmas dinner.


----------



## HitEmHard

I really cant see why Im getting all this agro, as I said before Il post a video in the nest few days, Iv invited Andyboro down to train so he can varify it, and to be honest as Iv said on my own training log I dont train with bodybuilding in mind at all, simply strength, Im sure if I trained with bodybuilding in mind I would be bigger than I am now. I want to get as strong as possible while Im young and my body can stand the constant beating and Im relatively injury free, Im sure at some point I will train with bodybuilding in mind but at the moment its not a priority


----------



## Scan

Been following this thread for the past couple of days and it has made me :laugh:

Hitemhard, as you said before you are not interested in the Bodybuilding side of things or how you look which is fair enough so why bother posting your measurements or defending how you look.

Clearly from the pictures you have posted you do not look like a BB and to be fair there are lot of very strong people powerlifters etc who don't look much but lift some awesome weights.

The weights you have posted aren't unbelievable but they certainly are good for someone of your build and size which is why not everyone believes you have done them. If anything take this as a compliment, post the video of you doing the weights and gain the respect for it instead of making excuses about not being able to train or eat properly.

Good luck with your targets, I look forward to seeing the vids.

:lift:


----------



## HitEmHard

Hopefully I should make the video today if not tomorrow, Im off to do abit of shopping then will be at the gym in an hour or so, so Hopefully the video will be up soon


----------



## crazycal1

last month or so ive been TRYING to focus on the negative aspect on exercises and have noticed when DB benching, that if i come to a stop at the bottom i can get an extra stretch and increase the ROM by a good inch(noticed this with shrugs the other day and realised i`d been doing half shrugs all this time lol)

when you start the positive part of the ROM it feels as if youre pushing from the core of your chest and i seemed to get noticeable extra pump even from first set.

had to use light weight as negative is around 3 secs plus the stretch.

had a go on a swiss ball doing em instead of a bench and it was ok but kinda took focus away from my chest what with the wobbling(fcuking balls nearly flat too heh heh!)

tennis elbow is playing up again and might have golfers elbow coming on other side, which is why i was trying light weight stuff.

must get some normal pussies DB`s as my thick handled ones can be a pain in the aRse.

tennis elbow is why i hold BB as i do whilst squatting along side of hideously tight shoulders.

am thinking of attaching some forward facing handles to BB i have or adopting a total crucifix and try and balance it.

ive been bad and not aRsed training calves..

cant complain about somethng or make excuses if you dont at least train them...

oh why couldnt mum have shagged a samoan.


----------



## Phill1466867973

Calves - if your mum and dad don't have good calves then you are unlikely to have......if you do they don't - check the milkman or perhaps the postman's calves out LOL!!

I think mine have grown a bit actually, but not much.


----------



## London1976

My calves are quite big layball:


----------



## Phill1466867973

London1976 said:


> My calves are quite big layball:


Is that the baby cows you keep rob lad? 'cos it ain't the muscles attached to back of your shins mate LOL!!


----------



## crazycal1

i think natural abs skinny calves is a "type" tbh.

if youve looked at catalogue models most are like it..

thats if you can stop looking their pants you 10 stone london hulksta you!..

what name you go gonna go for next ban round bud? :becky:


----------



## London1976

TheCrazyCal said:


> i think natural abs skinny calves is a "type" tbh.
> 
> if youve looked at catalogue models most are like it..
> 
> thats if you can stop looking their pants you 10 stone london hulksta you!..
> 
> what name you go gonna go for next ban round bud? :becky:


maybe change it to 11stskinnymanwithsomemuscles lol


----------



## London1976

Ive been here a long time, Just had few different names. lol lol


----------



## Phill1466867973

LOL!!! ^^^ loving the "some muscles" bit.....not "with muscles" - nothing quite as definate as that, just a possibility LOL!!!


----------



## crazycal1

always gotta cover your angles lol


----------



## London1976

HitEmHard said:


> I couldnt give a s**t about body building it has always been strength


But you are training in the gym to get a better body right ? So im pretty sure this is called bodybuilding. Is there a reason you only want strength and no muscles?

Nobody is trying to start a argurment with you, but you claim to have superman strength and thats why they want to see some videos or even some pics of how you look now. Me personally dont think you can do 100kg good mornings with good form. We all look foward to your videos.


----------



## London1976

sorry i mean 110kg for 10 reps


----------



## HitEmHard

I have been diagnosed with arthritis in my knees, shoulders and hips since I wa about 10, so I know one day heavy weights wont be an option for me, so for now Im making the most of it. I got my fiancee to film squats and goodmornigs yesterday, the squat vid is orite but the goodmorning vid is abit s**t as the squat rack post is in the middle of the camera view, Il post them later when I get home. As for superman strength thats abit far fetched to be honest, a simple look on powerlifting watch or even youtube for that matter would show on a powerlifting scene, Im no were near strong.

There are two videos, one is box squats doing 165kg for 4 reps and the other is goodmornings with 115kg for 10 reps, Il post them on my log and post a comment in here when they are on

Also the abs but no calf body type as mentioned above is known as ectomorph body type


----------



## crazycal1

hmm an ectomorph..no s**t sherlock havent heard that term before.

once and for all, they are only amazing weight, for how you look.

if once posted up you can do the weights IN GOOD FORM we need to work out why youre muscle isnt growing as it should.

again you didnt train for 4 months..so what matey try a back fusion and a house for a building site and b eing unable to train properly for 18 months.

as ever interested to see these 15 stone pics.


----------



## HitEmHard

no s**t sherlock...nice one

I can empithise with that my mother broke 3 vertebra in her neck smashed another and had to have 4 lower in her back fused together leaving me to do college work 2 jobs and run a house at 16 mate, believe me I understand pressure and difficult cercumstances

I never said I was 15 stone, I said its a goal of mine

Im not on my laptop now, but il try upload the videos onto this one for now and try post them


----------



## HitEmHard

Its going to be tomorrow night before the videos are up, my appologies for the delay


----------



## crazycal1

no probs dude..

i thought you said you`d lost 2-3 stone(apologies for not looking)


----------



## HitEmHard

Im at uni at the moment when I get in Il post the videos.

Cal that bull terrior looks like one I had when I was little, it was soft as I used to pick it up all the time when I was 3 and it didnt batter an eye lid.


----------



## Phill1466867973

I don't think any dogs are born aggressive or the savages some people make them out to be - of course they will all have different personalities, just like people....it's the people that bring them up though and their environment that affects the way they behave. That I am convinced.


----------



## crazycal1

pinky was a dopey lil bully.

she was previously called Ice and owned by norwichs first convicted crack dealer, who used to fight her against his mates dogs..

she had her ear half ripped off.

when i got her i swear it was like she was tripping...you couldnt let her off the lead..she wouldnt run off she`d sniff and get lost..

said aRsehole is not successful at selling rock anymore and sells big issue.

saw him in chemist the other day getting his methadone hit and he could hardly stand up,well he didnt he had to sit down he was weezing so much.

still frigging huge tho(oddly went to same school as me but is younger so he dont know me..did a spell for manslaughter it seems when he left school..)

he`s still huge albeit a fat cnut..so give it a few more years when he`s in a wheel chair,spot of luck i`ll see him on a dark nite...

firstly i`m a natural coward n secondly witnesses arent good lol

altho good old karma might do the job for me...

my new dog lilly is extremely nervous aggressive altho she lets the lil one daisy(a miinature shag her all the time..)

but will still kick off at her over attention..

she was removed froma local chav by one of his neighbours.

who after looking after her for a month heard that i`d lost pink 6 months earlier...

turns out lil was caged 24x7 and the chav had put a staff pup in there too(lil waqs p months)well she nearly killed by all accounts and then the **** was too scared to get her out of the cage..it was then she was removed..

anyhoo after 2 weeks of her p1ssing on furniture and stuff she had to be recaged as basically she couldnt handle the freedom..

she`s getting there and is ok with dogs she knows,but becomes more and more dominant with them(i babysit a dominant male staff which started with her running to me every time he growled to growing in confidence and nearly paralysing him..worryingly wagging her tail at same time.

she`s basically a bully tho.

ideally she`d be an only dog..but then again she`ll need to curl up in the same basket as the little one.

she`s still very puppyfied at 3.

next time i`m working i suspect it`ll be best to separate them totally which is such a shame..

Video - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting


----------



## HitEmHard

the phone used to film wont let me upload videos without some softwear that I dont have so tomorrow when I go to thr mrs house Il use her memory card reader, again sorry for the delay.

What IV noticed with terrier types is they stay pupy like for up to 5 years but for me its part of what makes them such a great dog, hopefully Il be able to get a bull terrier or a staffy for when I move in and settle in the new house, which would be great.


----------



## thunderman1

my enggie bull was like a pup rite up till she died took her to the vets he said she had cancer of the spine or suming but u wouldent know it from how she was, she did have a attitude problem mind from day one she hated other dogs but loved humans. miss her..crazy bitch lol


----------



## crazycal1

indeed....


----------



## crazycal1

well bugger me with a pitchfork!

the EM shoutbox had a personal best of 10 lil greens lights on last nite!

it even needed some moderation at one point...lmao

first for everything.

i did learn one thing tho.

having retractable nuts isnt as common as i thought!:becky:

convo was wide ranging to say the least..

i reckon most depravity's were covered!

and that was without the opeth disciple`s input..

yes folks he`s still around.


----------



## London1976

Tell me about it Cal. 10 green dots lol, thats shocking :clap2:


----------



## crazycal1

oi! no trouble from you :becky: lmao


----------



## London1976

Im not a trouble maker Cal.....layball: lol


----------



## crazycal1

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<thecrazycal my first doggie.


----------



## crazycal1

ive somehow managed to put on some weight.

bout a month ago i was 11"4 and i`m now after moving scales around room and reweighing myself i`m between 11"8 and 11"10

which is for me quite shocking and very quick.

i have put fat on and nearly lost 3rd ab lol but i havent been eating as cleanely as i usally do..and alot more carbs..

compounding that i`m noticeably less stressed recently(not sure why) but its had a marked effect on my metabolism.

if youre an ecto you`re gonna be less likely to gain weight if youre stressed/depressed.

and conversely

if youre an endo youre unlikely to be able to lose weight if youre stressed/depressed.

its the importance of the rest factor again.

:becky:


----------



## crazycal1

feck me journals had a 1000 views in a week...:smash: lol

i`m either loved or hated :becky:

English Muscle Training Forum story thread.


----------



## FAT BOY

TheCrazyCal said:


> feck me journals had a 1000 views in a week...:smash: lol
> 
> i`m either loved or hated :becky:
> 
> English Muscle Training Forum story thread.


mmmm choices choices


----------



## crazycal1

lol youre just waiting for a pic of me in gold thong ala rocky horror!


----------



## FAT BOY

well that will get you some clients one way or the other


----------



## crazycal1

fingers crossed FB :becky:

well i weighed meself again and 11"10 defo..

didnt think i`d been eating that much rubbish..

and i havent..

(my idea of rubbish is a half a pack of haribo and family sized crisps on a saturday nite lol)

i reckon the 4mg of test is creating extra water weight.

certainly wasnt expecting that.

training yesterday went well, for the first time ever i didnt feel screwed after my first exercise.

i lifted more than my training partner on squats hahaha

lol 6"2 and 15 stone(i may have mentioned it lmao)

mind you given the weight was 82.5kg(i repeated weight to let him catch up)thats unimpressive for a dude his size.

usually i match him for wieght but where he`ll do 10 reps i`ll do 6..

upper body he beats me every time.

when we were doing the assisted squat pullup thingys i topped out at 130kg ish, he went on to 160kg +

so he is strong in his legs(bin man too with 10 miles a day walking-and has excellent recovery as a rule-not bad for 50..will stick bid up at some point)

squatting slower with parrallel depth has really levelled us out tho(this is where my trap bar stuff has helped my hip strength..)

aaanyhoo main thing is lifted more than him.. :becky:

so i guess as training is consistent and injuries aside i`m looking to make some progress for the first time in 18 months..

i guess i`m bulking now lol...

appetite is slowly continueing to get better, but i wont be forcing it as i feel fat as fook already lol.

have put an inch on my thighs with the water..

already i cant wait to stop and see whats underneath all the water..

one thing tho i still ache like fook day after training..recovery isnt enhanced and neither is my libido lol

i do feel good tho..

just makes me think that the correct doseage is sometimes better than an extreme one...

thats not aimed at using 500mg+ a week, but those who treble it expecting more lol

training will not be changing cos i`m calling things a bulk....


----------



## andyboro1466867929

well that answers my question on whether you're feeling/seeing owt yet then lol.

for me, the feeling of well being comes first (and quite early) and the libido follows along behind.. maybe thats still to come.

good to see that its doing something at least though huh.


----------



## crazycal1

well being is subtle and not exactly overwhelming and i ve been feeling better after a few days of gabba..

i`m really surprised at water weight from such a small dose!

still ache like a fcuker from squats yesterday 

i`m surprised more people havent tried it...

look out for some good pics in 3 months lol


----------



## crazycal1

well would you adam and eve it...

my newest(HOPEFULLY)client came across my site from reading a random thread on here about massplex and obviously liked my philosphee on things lol

you do meet people form all walks of liife on the internet..

i mean fat boy could be a dr. and a specialist in oncology for all we know...

t-man-obviously a florist...well he told me he liked touching pansies :becky:

phil pretends he`s married but probly works clapham common..(lol good holiday bud)

fatbloke hmmm i guessing hairdresser :becky: (you big hairy bear you!)

head of security my aRse lol

and the opeth disciple..well lets just say his job has "perks" :becky:

:welcome:


----------



## thunderman1

florist, LOL


----------



## crazycal1

:smash: reread it i inserted witicism as you were posting


----------



## thunderman1

Yeah yeah just read it lol dont remember saying that lol


----------



## crazycal1

ahh my bad,thats probly my wishful thinking :eyebrows:


----------



## Ftblk36

Doubt if any bugger'd sit in a chair if I came up behind them with a pair of scissors mate, T'man defo a florist though, he looks so gentle and his soft turn of phrase in his posts makes me think that too. 'You're diet sucks b*lls mate' being my favourite so far.


----------



## thunderman1

u on em m8?


----------



## crazycal1

raises head like a bloodhound..huh eh what?

well its official ive lost my lower 2 abs,cant remember last time that happened.

i have the waistline of an italian grandma..

appetites been great(for me) all week but todays its decidely meh..

this water weight things odd-i dont feel fatter i just look it..course its not fat but...

waters plumped out the lines on my face tho nicely lol

have pulled fist out and trained calves lightly and as expected are crippled today..gotta get back on it with them..

it is disheartening when a bodypart wont grow, but hey thats better than no body parts growing..

another week and the test should be peaking and i`ll have the test levels of an 18 year old 

horn factor is unchanged and recovery hasnt improved yet tho.

something tells me that a normal dose of test e i`d be a moon faced fooker by now.

i didn think i was particularly susceptible to water gain either .


----------



## mockneygeeza

keep it comin, love it


----------



## crazycal1

you all love it! :becky: this place needs a good rogering to wake it up sometimes 

excerpt from my trt thread..general ramblings T-Man, try n keep up :becky:

hmmm day 25 now,feel the best i have in oh what 10 years..

many men and women who suffer from depression/anxiety have low T levels.

its quite shocking trt isnt a common option for english gp`s.

rather than thinking fcuk i cant say i train naturally now and taking steroids i`m looking at it as if i now have the T levels of a 20 year old.

i will be shocked if this doesnt help my training.

was aksed to day how long i was gonna run it for.

this dpeneds how you look at it cos firstly i said well 2-3 months..which is what you do if youre doing a greater dose for training purposes.

if i was to stop then i think i`d have a pct on standby but not use it as i want to find out f shut down has occurred at this dose.

however was talking to missus about all this and came up with...why would you stop taking a medication that worked?

so i dunno what to do really..

i didnt expect this to work and hadnt contemplated doing this for rest of my life..

perhaps a better plan would be to get blood work done somewhere down the line if i was to stay on.

the author of the book says its side effect free, but altho he`s been right so far thats too much of a leap of faith.

shutdown i guess wouldnt be an issue if i stayed on its cholesterols n such that i know nothing about(yet lol)so i better start boning up on what it all means..

am thinking about getting some hcg which is also sublingual, but other than for aesthetics not sure its worth hassle if i saty in but hen it is cheap..

seems test prop is sublingual and would leave me without water bloat.

theres lots of threads about sublingual prop but it seems mythiCAL on a cycle dose level.

test prop last 7 hours (i`m told) so would need 3 applications daily at least.

thought for next time maybe..

am further away from wanting do do gear on a cycle dose than ever before beleive it or not.

not even tempted by hgh even tho it makes ya thing bigger lol.

saying that i`d be foolish to discount using it in the future if this lil experiment is anything to go by..

its not sublingual tho and for now will be sticking to gaba(altho am thinking of adding arginine/glutamine)

my stomach is much stronger these days and i might try some of extremes predigested glutamine peptides which last time gave me a real bad tum...

despite that side effect i thought they were excellent.(i lasted 5 days on them never had nothing like it lol)

this maximising natural hormones is defo the answer for me over anti d`s.


----------



## andyboro1466867929

TheCrazyCal said:


> however was talking to missus about all this and came up with...why would you stop taking a medication that worked?


hmm.... welcome to the slippery slope dude... lol


----------



## crazycal1

ohhh youre opening a kettle of frogs there bud...

theres a diff between staying on for training purposes and what i`m up to..

note to self google long term sides of trt...


----------



## crazycal1

been googling long term sides etc

more ramblings here.. my full trt thread English Muscle Training Forum


----------



## crazycal1

am finding squats very enjoyable and weights going on ok-well it should do i`m only starting out with them..

but i`m forced to do 4 miles of cycling everyday and has some nasty hills and this with the squats is making my back stiffer..

rather than drop them i may cut the ROM down.

doing less weight for more reps i think will still aggravate.

whatever i decide i will be adding 1kg a week whether i can do more or not.

if i do the increments slowly my may could well adapt as it did with the trap bar.

thats a good tip for you wrist strap pussies :becky: too ^^^^

unless of course your deading 200kg+ for reps or 300kg + singles..mind you still smells of female(anyone else listen to The Cramps?)

[ame]





[/ame]


----------



## crazycal1

now then :becky:

ive decided next time i put some pics up theyre or it will be on par with my usual avatar one.(the ones where oh dear god i put some fake tan on lol)

ive porked up to 11"12 now via water from trt and increased appetite(well normal now)

last time i was this weight i was straining and forcing food down..you gotta love anxiety/stress..

not bothering too much about what i eat it, its usually clean and lots of protein but im much closer to 1g per pound of pro these days..

i put on 5lbs of water seemingly over a week so it`ll be interesting see how much flushes out when i stop trt.

not planning on cutting just gonna wait the month out and carry on as i have been.

not planning on tryng to eat much more either i`m plenty fat enuff and wanna let me training catch up before i increase cals again but i`d be surprised if i didnt hit 12 stone with ease on next few weeks..

i have lost lower abs its official lol.

i may get accused of having the genetics of a greyhound, but bugger me allt he wieght when it does go on goes nearly all in one place..

so i look pretty much 3 months pregnant..

nbo i`m not being paranoid its how i hold the weight and you all can fcuk of if you expect a pic lol

am now doing trap bar on ho and then low handles alternating instead of squats which were going well but like sldl its best i just dont bother as my back doesnt like it..

current routine altho i only did trap bar n calf raises today-tired legs from cycling not very far lol...

is as follows

deads from normal height with trap bar 3x10 + 1x12-15 [email protected]

calf raises 4-5x8 will show in vid what i`m doing

db press with thick handled bells 3x6 [email protected] each

shrugs with 20kg plates 3x10

2 rest days.(occasioanally only 1)

so 3rd day after last workout..

incline db bench press with thick handled dbs(thats all i use so wont say again) ermm doing very slow reps currently focussing on big stretch at bottom and a definete pause at bottom.

20kg for around 6 sets of 6-8 reps..only last to real failure.

dips or close grip bench

supersetting bicep curls ^^^

triceps pushdowns and supersetting bicep curls.

am doing this as i`m using very light weight cos of tennis elbow and altho its ok now i`ve lost a lot of strength and am doing very slow reps.

bicpe curls ahem :becky: with 15kg on an ez bar..

go fcuk yaselfs!

arms are 15" and have always lagged..my one big mistake from brawn was not training arms directly.

it does work but i get injured with heavy weights for back etc..

right errm next is

another 2 days off then next day

deads from raised handles.

1x10 @ 160kg

10 singles at 205kg

1x10 @ 160kg

calves...

back is shoulder width pulldowns with palms facing away...

weight is unimportant cos its unique to my cage but its around 3x10 @ 40kg

all my poundages are still way down from post op but i feel i`m getting back there 

day before op i was at 218kg for 20 trap bar singles so im 23 kg away..

it`ll be really intersting to see how i go lifting from the ground...

i`d like to try some straight bar deads sometime too just to see what sort of weight i can lift which everyone would relate too..

oh yeah should be adding in some ghrp6 to my trt ****tail.


----------



## crazycal1

oh yeah and then i repeat the chest/arms workout..

yesterday as i was feeling tired so only did deads and calves..

you`d be surprised how much my arms ache  :wink:


----------



## London1976

post some pictures cal....layball:


----------



## crazycal1

nah man you`d make me look bad..

altho....

i googled sexiest motherfcuker and came up with these...



















i`m v close to second pic right now..

same weight but poss slightly fatter if truthful..well water bloated..

thats the reality of bad lighting i had full set of abs that day...

11 stone 12...

so i guess that makes me you and phil nye on triplets...


----------



## London1976

Hell man its like im looking in the mirror on ur second pic lol. Im about 11,10 but u look fatter than me. Lol lol


----------



## mags

my god you like to talk mr CC LOL


----------



## crazycal1

bugger me theres a lady jockey in here 

stands up straight at he thought of the whip(double entendre there? heh heh)

tis true i have hit a bit of a purple patch recently postingwise most of my posts are usually particularly concise cos of my loathing for typing..

tbh its kicked in since this trt 

i do tend to get on one when i start!

and hit many a tangent on the way :becky:

i get asked about my routine occasionally and havent put it up for a while...

what makes me laugh is when i get asked how i train, i`m expected to modify what i class as productive training to suit what people want to hear...

theres only one person online i know of who`s been prepared to give 2x a week a go and that opeth disciple who`s giving training another go....

now theres a man with some dark secrets heh heh!

is it set in stone that 3x aweek training is the bare minimum that will grow muscle?

on a side note to many of the recent inane threads...

beyond brawn is an incredibly detailed training book.

its true it a book about training and not diet.

but...but but but

there is only one chapter on food and supplements.

this is where i got my mantra from...

eat clean, eat lots of protein..eat moderate carbs (enuff to gain or lose weight) and a modicum of fat to stay sane and healthy.

stuey also goes on to say supplements are not the panacea they are made out to be..

" nutrition matters alot, but forget the notion that its 80% or even 50% of bodybuilding success.

sitting down and eating and drinking is the easy bit, relatively speaking(now i disagree with that to a degree cos getting big or very low bf is hard work if youre going against youre natural appetite,cosnsitency with anything other than maintaince is hard fcuking work!)

too many bodybuilders treat supplements as if they are panaceas.

they get distracted from satisfying the fundamentals of sound training and sound nutrition through ordinary food. instead of looking at their TRAINING FREQUENCY for the PRIMARY EXPLANATION for their INADEQUATE PROGRESS, they look at supplement displays in magazines and stores.

now that should set some bells ringing for some people and some pennies dropping..

or it might just pss people off...

he writes a page and a quarter on supps themselves but i`m not typing that fooker up lol

thats not much tho for such an "important" part of training..

he aint against them..if they help or work..he`s just suspicious of their importance.

lets face it if your doing bnbf you need to be very suspicious of what supps and OTC medicines you can use..lol

short extract

" the promotion of supplemnts has to got such a pitch that a neophyte can be forgiven for believing that its impossible to progress in the gym without taking a combination of supplements.

we easily forget there was a different world not so long ago.

a world where serious and motivated bodybuilders-with neither supplemnts nor steroids-could gain 20-30 or even 40 pounds or more of muscle in less than a year.

a world where hard and progressive training on the basics, lots of quality food and milk, together with plenty of rest and sleep was the only technology needed for building impressive size and strength."

fcuk me stuey does make it sound lovely in those halcyon dru free days...

i bet none of them snorted a few lines preworkout lol..

in those days it was still probly in coca cola lol...

but the point is..what on earth was the point lol???

meh...

its all good :becky:


----------



## crazycal1

bit random but phil dug this up..

http://www.wada-ama.org/Documents/World_Anti-Doping_Program/WADP-Prohibited-list/WADA_Prohibited_List_2010_EN.pdf

theres a bit there about blood spinning..

Blood-spinning - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

thats fcuked up...


----------



## mightymariner

Every mortal should try the Brawn way and see the results for themselves. I followed the deadlifting specialisation that the author followed. I managed 15 reps with 180K by the end, that was only training twice a week.


----------



## crazycal1

fcuk me did ya


----------



## mightymariner

It was kinda brutal. Exactly as he says in Beyond Brawn. Add a little weight each week. It took 5 months to get to 180k.


----------



## Pikey1466867920

Hey Cal not posted on your bloggy bit in forever bud  try reading "The Wisdom of Mike Mentzer" super heavy duty and all that, he preached not training a body part until after the last body part trained had stopped aching. He spilt body parts by workout, so maybe do just chest then when that have stopped aching completely do arms cycling through each muscle group with no set training days, following this method would take up to 28days to do one rotation.

He used to follow this if you believe the book and certainly had his clients following it.

When you read why it all kind makes sense, I just haven't got the balls to try it...


----------



## crazycal1

hey pikey 

i do kinda try n wait till all bodyparts have stopped aching regardless of whats being trained next..

like you i would fancy it but was so desperate at the time i thought i`d give it a go...

i have been meaniing to have a look at mike mentzer books even if its only for ideas..

ellington someone or other has a couple of books ive been meaning to get hold of too..

i actually think higher frequency training is ok but you have to be fit to be able to recover from it...

and its something to be built up to..

hope all is well with ya bud


----------



## Phill1466867973

TheCrazyCal said:


> bit random but phil dug this up..
> 
> http://www.wada-ama.org/Documents/World_Anti-Doping_Program/WADP-Prohibited-list/WADA_Prohibited_List_2010_EN.pdf
> 
> theres a bit there about blood spinning..
> 
> Blood-spinning - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> thats fcuked up...


I put that WADA link on Em's shout box the other day Cal lol! The bit with Octopamine in is the specified stimulants which reads under the "in competition prohibited" So I'm guessing using anything with Octopamine in would be fine out of competition time?

When I was an athlete I remember Caffiene was banned beyond a certain amount in competition time, but out of comp testing it was fine in any amount - I'm guessing again that Octopamine is similar to this instance. Btw for the record caffiene is now allowed for athletes in any amount in or out of competition, so things do change and I guess people need to look each year for any changes.

Blood spinning? Never heard of that, but it sounds a little bizarre from the link!


----------



## crazycal1

any amount of caffeine? wow...

mind you i bet too much would fcuk you up badly..

blood spinning made me go eww lol..

well i`m gonna have a count back and see how long ive been on trt..it aint long but i`m gonna stop today and see whats whats...

i keep saying my libido hasnt increased but now altho i have no wood probs i`m feeling a lil dead down there..

i` m not quite sure how to describe it any better than that..

ive been cumming less ever since the first week ive been taking it too..

i do know i got shutdown after 4 weeksish of dbol at 15mg a day and nuts shrunk abit so 6 weeks at 4mg its possible..

not sure but this water retention has caused pins n needles and a dead feeling in my right arm for weeks now too which almost permanent and uncomfortable.

how the hell have i sucked up 5lbs of water on such a low dose?

cant wait for the water loss tbh to see whats what again and say hello to my lower ab lol

food will be dictated by appetite-i`m certainly not gonna try and force it..

need to find out more about ghrp6 cos currently i havnt a clue when to use it or for how long lol

i`m guessing i`ll be doing it same time as test for periods..


----------



## Scan

TheCrazyCal said:


> ellington someone or other has a couple of books ive been meaning to get hold of too..


Ellington Darden: The New High-Intensity Training: Amazon.co.uk: Ellington Darden: Books

It's an interesting read.


----------



## crazycal1

thanks bud 

just need to track down and e book off the torrent now!


----------



## Pikey1466867920

500mcg after training is generally regarded as the correct dose for bulking. Not tried it but have some on order...


----------



## crazycal1

ive heard that its the max amount..

its important to taper up from what ive read.

some food cravings would be very handy but ive also read if the dose is too high the cravings can be extreme and you can feel really sh1t-i`m tempted to say like going hypo buts not quite right..

it was something i`d read by anthony roberts somewhere...

i`m only looking at maximising gh really, not going beyond whats normally in ya bod..

but i dare say i`ll have one fiddle with dose to see how much i need for food cravings.

thanks bud


----------



## crazycal1

how odd i thought i was starting to drop some water last week altho i was surprised at the time as test e is slow acting..

since stopping trt appetite is back to its miserable self sono-one was more surprised than me this morning whne scales said i was back at 11"12 and dependent on where i put scales on floor 11"12 n 3/4lb lol

weight gain and loss is much more metabolism dependent than i had assumed...

you`ll like that bit andy...

however (weasleing slightly now)if youre metabolic rate is normalized, dieting for endos and ectos surely must be very similar now?

ie for an endo it would be easier to lose weight cos the diet wouldnt have to be so extreme to compensate for a slowed down metabolism and the opposite of an ecto because consistency is easier.dunno if that all makes sense lol

it seems that altho i put weight mainly on my lower abs i put the majority of that directly under my belly button..i can pinch significantly more there than i can 5" either side 

mood is till unchanged(which is good) and if anything libido is increasing now after 1 week on no test!!!..

from the very first week i felt my libido had decreased slightly..go figure...


----------



## crazycal1

Watson Gym Equipment: Specialist Equipment / Special Bars

lots of bars there but ohhh look at that fat handled trap bar!


----------



## Phill1466867973

Quite cheap very small Oly discs too - 20 quid exc. P and P for a pair of 0.5kg discs isn't too bad I don't think.


----------



## crazycal1

jesus christ i do..

its cheaper to get standard plates lathed...

ahh link was for variety of bars tbh ..

have decided i wanna get a custom trap bar when i can afford it..

long enuff for a cage so i dont need raised handles, but have fat and thin handle gripping sites if thats possible..


----------



## Phill1466867973

I never thought of that actually cal! - but I'm a tart and love shiney things and those little discs are lovely and shiney!! :tongue1:


----------



## crazycal1

my 0.5kg cost me a quid each outta jjb...

i was lucky n got em lathed for free but it cant be much..

yes..yes...you are a tart :becky:


----------



## crazycal1

just a daily email i get from functionalhadstrength.com

i liked this one...

If you read Iron Man in the 60s and early 70s,you probably know

the name Bradley J. Steiner and his articles well... Chances are

though that youve only actually heard the name but have never

read his stuff yourself.

I dug into the vault to look up a few of his articles in my old

Iron Man Mags so you can get a better idea of what the man is all

about.

Heres a few excepts from some of his classic articles, check

'em out:

========================================================

From the December, 1970 Issue of Iron Man Magazine:

"What is the real Secret of Advanced Bodybuilding?"

"... The SECRET therefore, of advanced bodybuilding lies in

knowing precisely what your own individual requirements are

for making effective gains and how to best utilize the various

types of training systems to meet these individual requirements..."

From the May, 1971 Issue

"What is Hard Work in Training?"

"... Theres been lots of talk - and Ive been doing quite a lot

of it myself - about the importance of HARD, HARD, very

HARD work in training for bodybuilding within the pages of

this magazine.

But despite the fact that we keep hammering away at this

subject, and trying to clarify what it means to work hard,

-- Id say from looking through some letters on my desk, and

watching many fellows training in the gyms that fully ninety

percent of those desiring maximum physical development

don't have the slightest inkling of what hard work is or what

the concept means.

For example, hard work is NOT:

- Spending a "long time" (more than an hour or an hour

and a half) at a workout

- Doing many exercises

- Working out five or six days a week

- Training for a super "pump"

All of the above is commonly (and mistakenly) taken to mean

"hard work" in todays bodybuilding circles. It isnt hard work

at all, though and it isnt what I or Peary Rader mean when we

speak of hard work in regards to weight training..."

From the July, 1971 Issue:

"How Many Workouts Per Week?"

"... Fellows, muscle can only grow during REST, never during

training. Perhaps this is the reason why so many Iron Game

fans are lured into taking up the crack-pot daily schedules.

They erroneously believe that the more they train, the faster

their muscles will grow..."


----------



## crazycal1

About 90 years ago, lifters (and more specifically

Milo Steinborn) figured out the benefits of heavy

flat-footed squatting.

Before this lifters were encouraged to squat on

their toes which meant that they couldn't use much

weight (and it certainly wasn't very comfortable

either).

Another invention around this same also contributed

greatly to the increase in squatting interest, that

being the squat rack. (Of course, this didn't matter

much to Milo, who could tip a barbell loaded to 400

pounds onto his back, squat a few reps and then tip

it off -- all unassisted!)

And ever since then intense squatting has probably

put more muscle on trainees than any other single

method.

The preferred protocol here is heavy leg work (to

stimulate testosterone and growth hormone etc)

followed up with quick succession by chest expansion

work to increase the size of the rid box, broaden

the shoulders etc to make room for even greater

upper body growth.

This generally took the form of light pullovers on

regular bench or a half-moon bench if it was available.

And it worked like magic. -- Anyone who has done this

program correctly has been rewarded with a great deal

of size and strength in a short period of time.

I certainly count myself among the success stories for

this program having put on 20 pounds each year of high

school with the help of 20-rep squats, milk (and Mother

Nature.)

Because we are going beyond it in this email, if you

want the particulars of this program, you need to get

yourself a copy of Super Squats by Randall J. Strossen,

which is available right here:

Super Squats by Randall J. Strossen: How to Gain 30 Pounds of Muscle in 6 Weeks

But I've been putting in a lot of thinking about this

whole process.

Is the *magic* in the squatting? I mean, I have done

all kinds of leg training and it's true that nothing

else can compare to the barbell squat at least in a

manner of speaking.

I have little doubt that many other exercises are

comparable, at least for that part of the program.

A few examples that come to mind are the hip-belt

squat, the safety squat and even several of a properly

designed leg press machine. Each of these bring some

thing different to the table, yet they are still not

"squatting"...

I can't say how much of a difference this makes, I

suspect not as much as you might think, after all,

it's "effort" which is the most important variable

here, and those options that I mentioned may very

well allow one to expend even more effort during

the performance of a set.

That side of things could go either way, what I am

more interested in is this: the pullovers and chest

expansion techniques.

First of all, why is it that the "traditional" method

always suggests light pullovers or even dumbbell flys

for directly after the squat? They say that this is

for stretching purposes yet wouldn't a regular "working"

set of pullovers with a progressively heavier weight

stretch the ribcage at least as much, if not more?

I would think so.

And lastly, they say that the pullovers should be done

directly after the squats to take advantage of the

deep breathing brought about (understandably) by the

leg work.

All fine and good, but the deep breathing can be

brought about in many ways, I mean, say you went out

and ran a 400, then did a set of pullovers and repeated

this several times over.

Most people want no part of an additional set of squats,

and they shouldn't, as long as they do them right, but,

if you bring about the deep breathing by other means,

you can do more of it on a more frequent basis -- would

this lead to even better results as far as rib box

expansion?

...Or must the squatting itself preclude the chest

expansion? Is it the deep breathing with a weight

supported on your back which is the factor... or

something else entirely?

I don't know the answers to these questions, but at

least I am making the effort to ask them in the first

place. I have little doubt though that doing so will

lead to some pretty interesting conclusions...


----------



## fishfingers

Good post mate, i get the same emails, in fact ive suscribed to so many i get one nearly every day from different sites. I like the fact that people used to squat on their toes, ouch!


----------



## crazycal1

guess what ive bought lol










subzero! :becky:

we need a cool wall hahaha


----------



## Phill1466867973

LOL...private plate with it?


----------



## crazycal1

nah its not that exact one..

33000 on clock


----------



## Phill1466867973

oh ok, I was going to say it looks from the pic to be a clean car....get up some pics after you've pimped it with some sign writing and bling, bling alloys!


----------



## FAT BOY

does your wheel chair fit in ok m8 lol


----------



## fishfingers

Cal, no no no no NO! Thats gayer then sat cuddling up with a big black man greased in baby oil whilst watcing brokeback mountain and boy george playing softly in the bqckground. But hey, if thats what you like  ...


----------



## crazycal1

wheel chairs ok bud but i have fold me c0ck in half getting in it :wink:

ahh jamie my caring sharing nursey

i bet you volunteer for enema detail evry day :becky:

i dont need a car thats a phallic replacement that either screams look at the size of my c0ck or more likely hey look at my car i havent got a c0ck hahaha!

Fat Boy i`m thinking you drive some sort of nissan zx, and FF you look like you drive a probe maybe...

i sense a steve coogan type charactor within hehe (soz CC)

smart cars around the UK are now seeping with coolosity and animal magnetism.

thank fcuk londons got too many kids to get one...

altho i might have room for a small one in the boot lol

ive got the 600cc version which wait for it...

has a turbo 

trainings going ok-spose i better talk about it abit lol

calf training is building up slowly.

calf raises every 5th day fornow just 3-5x10 sets balancing on steeply angled blocks holding a 20 on each hand.

i plan on changing things slightly, but for now just concentrating on strengthening all the ligaments n stuff for some single hi weight static holds.

got the idea when we were using hip belt to squat with.

200 odd kg`s dangling btween your legs and then just forcing a rep out and squeezing at top till you have to slowly do negative..

not sure of format, but i want to do hi weight systemic fatigue reps mixed in with some continous reps.

the main thing is to finally be consistent..

then we`ll start making excuses lol.

ive had a 1/4" gain on inner soleous from a deadlift cycle before with no calf work.

the growth must have come from the secondary stresses of pushinig with legs so i reckon its worth a try.

never heard if anyone trying it either, it`s all 100 reps etc...

i`m also one day gonna try a 1 day specialization experiment, that will incorporate something like 20 workouts on a bodypart(calves) over 10 hours of a day(well sommat like that)

3 sets done every half hour over the time period...

it could be standing alternated with seated calf raises

not sure if every half is too much for me but i could try every hour if not.

sometimes its done with 2 opposing muscle groups, tri-n bi`s..

0.5" gains on a body part, that are permanent have been reported.

i read about it in brawn, but have also seen a vid of celltech ripping the idea off with servings of celltech every hour lmao(it was the key apparently)

still havent lost my water weight...and its 3 weeks of no test today...

libido is better than when on test!

without getting into ewww details test seemed to have a neg effect in certain aspects)

energy for a workout is coming back down(test increased energy in that regard)

my appetite is all over the place, but i`m trying to keep forcing grub down, which is hard cos i was looking forward to the water loss and looking svellte again lol.

i am determined to increase weight and not cut till i think i can hit 12 stone with all abs again-not ripped tho..just normal for me..to me ripped is getting all veiny..n i dont like much..

oh my bicpes are usually 15" only pumped tho unfortunately..but arms looked big training yesterday so i had a measure lol

left arm was 15 3/4", i thoguht i had the tape twisted :becky: well chuffed..so i measured right arm and freakily was 15 1/4"...

measured left arm again..tape still not twisted..thers usually only 1/4" in it..

this must be water retention somehow...

nice tho..sorta lol


----------



## Scan

TheCrazyCal said:


> oh my bicpes are usually 15" only pumped tho unfortunately..but arms looked big training yesterday so i had a measure lol
> 
> left arm was 15 3/4", i thoguht i had the tape twisted :becky: well chuffed..so i measured right arm and freakily was 15 1/4"...
> 
> nice tho..sorta lol


Try switching arms once in a while :jerkit:

Good work on the calves by the way, just in time for the summer!



TheCrazyCal said:


> thank fcuk londons got too many kids to get one...
> 
> altho i might have room for a small one in the boot lol


London's to BIG to fit in a Smart car anyway, I bet he drives a hummer layball:

I'm in agreement with fishfingers on this one, Smart cars do say "hello boys" :kiss:


----------



## crazycal1

ahhh i`m seeing you in an e type jag bud :becky:

yeah i`m sure calves will be super in the summer of 2020 lmao, with abit of luck genetic engineering will be available in kit form in boots 

carwise ive only had 2 of em..a p1ss yellow morry minor which ended up with a fiat 132 twin cam innit and a matt black v8 landy which ive had sorned for 18 months which has to now go...i rebuilt the v8 from scratch so i`m gutted to see the beast go...

so ya see ive had the custom cars lol(the fcuk does that say about me hahaha)so for me the smart is a nice change 

i`ll leave you youngsters to it..flopping ya bits out at the traffic lights and revving up ya lil 2.0L`s :becky:

it seems you can chip smart cars lol...


----------



## Scan

Ha ha I'm not old enough to drive a Jag! Only just got my license back after a 2 year ban anyway so not really in the position to give you too much stick about your mirco machine :becky:


----------



## Phill1466867973

I'm into cars, I have always been into hot hatches - having a few...Fiesta Zetec sport [not really that hot tbh!...good handling tho] a couple of SEAT Leon Cupra R's...one of which was re-mapped and they were brilliant cars....to more recently an absolute mint MK2 Golf GTI, which was fully pimped and anyway I just feel I've done that and while having a car which A. gets you to where want potentially quickly! and B. costs you an arm and leg in the process I am past that now at the grand old age of 29!

...I drive a '56 plate Corsa SXI 1.3 CDTI - a very clean and tidy example of one, but not quite the thrilling ride or the exotic looking of the other cars!...but 20,000 mile servicing, 35 quid a year tax and at least 60 mpg town driving [yep..town driving] makes it a proper cheap car, which means more cash for other things I can actually see and do!

The only thing I do miss is the Golf - totally unique and one of a kind and miss that about it.

I have to admit though whenever we go out we go out in our lasses VW 4x4, which is a nice car....so there's still a tiny bit of ponce about me!! haha.

....but I'm with Cal on the whole - a car's a car, a car's a car....


----------



## FAT BOY

Fat Boy i`m thinking you drive some sort of nissan zx, and FF you look like you drive a probe maybe...

i sense a steve coogan type charactor within hehe (soz CC)

smart cars around the UK are now seeping with coolosity and animal magnetism.

it abit lol

lol im a family guy cal ive a renault senic m8 full of kids


----------



## crazycal1

ohhh thats harsh bud!


----------



## crazycal1

"You Can't Gain Muscular Bodyweight by Overtraining"

By far the majority of those who come to barbell physical

training do so out of desire to gain muscular bodyweight

and to build great physical strength.

It is very difficult to convey precisely how simple it

is to pack on solid bodyweight via barbell training: and

perhaps this is the reason why so many youngsters (and

many not-so-youngsters as well) are first attracted to

the spectacular type of super schedules that they see

advertised which promise to do everything for the

trainee in a physical way, short of making him immortal.

All such programs, schedules and sky-high promises are

pure, unadulterated bunk.

I have a friend who worked out for two years on such a

'super program' until he finally got wise, and, as a

result, finally got muscles...

...You would be amazed when you realize another very

interesting fact about the time element involved in

advanced weight training... That there us big difference

between the really advanced men who take about an hour

to train and the muscle heads who live on an exercise

bench year in and year out for hours a day.

The body can take only so much heavy training; after that

point you'll build up if you rest and eat well. But if

you over do it, you'll tear down what you're trying so hard

to build up.

If you happen to be an easy gainer. you might progress on

a super schedule but even then you are really wasting your

time and energy after the first hour or so of hard, hard

work. An hour or so of good, heavy training three times

a week is more than enough for spectacular results.

You don't need any more than that...

****************************************************

Boy, you sure wont see anything like that in muscle mags

these days, even more amazing considering, those words were

written about four decades ago. Of course, what Bradley

Steiner is not a news flash, I mean, this shouldn't be the

first time you have heard this recommendation so far as

a training schedule.

Keep in mind though that the only reason he suggests it

is the very same reason I suggest it: it works damn well.

Think about it.

Train hard,


----------



## London1976

I dont drive. driving is for pussys,layball: i have a 27 speed mountain bike, very fast

:high5:


----------



## crazycal1

> 27 speed mountain bike


ohh what was i sayinig about phallic symbols? 27 huh :becky: cooooool


----------



## FAT BOY

London1976 said:


> I dont drive. driving is for pussys,layball: i have a 27 speed mountain bike, very fast
> 
> :high5:


must be a fuker trying to balance the kids on the crossbar


----------



## crazycal1

plenty of room between the legs i`m guessing...

weighed in at a record 12"1lb of flab today..

fcuk knows how i`m doing it..

i`m weeing like a fcuker and only had 5 meals yesterday...

WTF?


----------



## London1976

fatty bom bom

sorry i meant 24 gears lol


----------



## crazycal1

same as mine then..

got a scott...

ermmm paid a tenner for it 

6.5 miles a day and its killing me...

am fcukall leaner for it too.


----------



## crazycal1

nearly full range trap bar deads @woo hoo a whole 105kg 3x10 with a back down set of 65kg for 20.(shoulda left more weight on bar.

calf raises 4 sets balancing on blocks holding a 20 in each hand...

try it..

shoulder press with thick handles db`s 4 sets of 6-8 reps(still rebuilding strength post tennis elbow...)ermmm 19.5kg db

again, try pressing with woolly gloves on to get an idea of how different thick bar work is.

i wonder if there loads of middle aged lurkers around here now wondering about trt?

a good mate of mine on here who shall remain nameless(alright luv :beckyis now trying it altho he`s not using gaba dhea melatonin..

has similar anxieties.dependencys(lmao and perversions)to me so it`ll be interesting to see what happens with him.

he`s the opposite bodytype to me so i dunno how the water weight will go down..(you cant placebo water retention can you?)

i`d like to get my mitts on some test p at some point altho does water retention somehow help protein synthesis or sommat?

still havent got my hands on ghrp6, its the one thing outta stock  and i`m not looking around cos the price is extremely right lol

back on trt on sunday for some more weight gain.

oh phil, my first car...


----------



## crazycal1

back on`t trt again..

for what ever reasons i put on 10lbs or so over 6 weeks which i then kept for another 4.

body comp seems a bit leaner maybe but of course ive put some fat on(i may have mentioned it lol)

thing is i`m shocked at how few calories its taking to maintain this weight.

i was eating much more at this weight on dbol cycle and still ended up 2lbs lighter after pct than i currently am...

hoping to put some more weight on this time due to increased appetite and fingers crossed some more water retention lol


----------



## crazycal1




----------



## crazycal1

Chest expanders do a lot of things that dumbbells

and other equipment do not which makes a pretty

good case for including them in your routine.

You can make very slight adjustments to any chest

expander exercise in order to work around a sore

spot and... since we are not depending on gravity

to provide the resistance, you can also build

strength through a variety of different angles

which is always a good thing.

However, there is one chest expander exercise in

particular that simply must be a part of routine

and it's called "The Front Pull."

You will need a light expander for this, since

we are training some very small muscles that do

not ordinarily get a lot of direct work.

I recommend the purple 20-pound expander if you

are going to try this, and you may even want to

cut it down to only one or two strands when

getting started.

(More chest expander info can be found right here:

Chest Expanders Strongman Cables Lifeline Strand Pulling Strength Training )

Stand tall with your arms in front of you at shoulder

level and grip a handle in each hand. Your arms should

be straight out in front of you.

Now "pul"l so that your arms are now out to the sides,

basically in a "T" - that's the basic movement that

you should work from.

In some circles this is called a "pull apart" like its

something new, but strand pullers have been doing this

exercise for at least a hundred years, if not longer.

as mentioned earlier, you can make some slight adjustment

as needed, namely, the angles of your arms -- you can pull

from slightly above shoulder level, below it, or anything

else in between - every adjustment is a little different.

For best results, this should be a high-rep movement, 20-30

at least.

Again, that area rarely gets trained through a full

range of motion, ergo the imbalance that is created

and the problems which occur.

An over-reliance on the bench press often pulls the lifters

shoulders forward and this movement helps to balance things

out. It is also very effective for building good posture as

well.

The second exercise that I would recommend for shoulder

girdle strength and health would be Indian Clubs. I have

said a lot about them already so I won't spend much time

doing so again here.

...But, if you want stronger shoulders, then as little as

a few minutes of club swinging per day will help you get

there. Find out more information on those right here:

Classic Wooden Indian Clubs - Indian Clubs for Sale - 1-800-978-0206

Otherwise, it's just a matter of training smart as well

as training hard and figuring out the gaps in your program.

A lot of people skip out on the small-muscle shoulder work

which is going to be a "problem" in the long run.

Fortunately, just a little bit of effort with these exercise

can pretty much take care of those issues...

Train hard,


----------



## crazycal1

Me doing some deads (norwich personal training bloody google eveythings gotta be tagged n linked n sh1t)


----------



## crazycal1

If you want to get stronger with a barbell,

you have to do your exercises:

1. At a level of intensity above and beyond

what your system is used to (to trigger the

growth response)

2. Allow sufficient time between sessions for

recovery to take place (so that growth can

occur)

3. And repeat the process through time ad

infinitim (so that growth can keep occurring

on a regular basis)

In a nutshell, these are the basic principles

behind any successful program -- they have to

be present in some way, shape or form for the

workout to "work" at all.

These are physiological certainties -- there

aint no arguing with them so don't even try.

What's more, they also point out in a very

obvious manner the exact reasons why someones

training would not be working -- namely, the

violation of one or more of these principles.

(98% of all training problems stem from either

not training with a sufficient level of intensity

or training so often that recovery doesn't have

a chance to occur - that's it!)

I pointed mentioned "barbell" in the first

sentence because that is the piece of equipment

that most people seem to relate to but the fact

of the matter is that these principles are the

same no matter what type of equipment you are

dealing with.

That's right, whether kettlebells, lifting

stones, levering sledge hammers, pushing cars,

loading sandbags, pulling on chest expanders or

squeezing grippers, these principles will always

be the case if you hope to get anything out of

your workout.

If an exercise can be done progressively -- and

they all can -- then you can get results.

I mention grip exercises very pointedly as well

since many people seem to hold the belief that

grip training is somehow under a different set

of rules.

I guess because a hand gripper doesn't look like

a barbell it causes all kinds of confusion.

-- This should not be the case.

That's not to say that a gripper does not have its

differences from a barbell -- it does -- and should

be addressed as such, but these are some very solvable

issues.

I'll be covering this topic in much more detail within

the hand gripper training course that I am currently

hard at work on.

In the meantime, pick a routine... any routine, one

set of 12 reps, five sets of five reps... singles...

heavy negatives.... doesn't matter which...

Do it progressively... recovery properly... and don't

miss workouts... you can't help BUT get stronger.

Train hard


----------



## crazycal1

> What's more, they also point out in a very
> 
> obvious manner the exact reasons why someones
> 
> training would not be working -- namely, the
> 
> violation of one or more of these principles.
> 
> (98% of all training problems stem from either
> 
> not training with a sufficient level of intensity
> 
> or training so often that recovery doesn't have
> 
> a chance to occur - that's it!)


thats the bit that interested me....

so why is it 98% of all protein threads involve lack of progress....


----------



## Phill1466867973

So, you are thinking Cal that most people blame their nutrition or rather lack of supplements.....OR rather still the search for a holy grail "magic whey" Protein powder mix blended with some fancy hormone boosting, muscle building formula...to make up for either A. not training hard enough with the right programme and progressively at that or B. training simply too often and not allowing for growth via resting periods allocated for and taken...????

:becky:...:nod:


----------



## crazycal1

i do.

thats not saying dont drink your protein powder tho dudes cos it does aid recovery and is the best form of protein first thing and post workout...

you wouldnt write a letter of complaint to tescos would you, that the eggs and chicken youre buying from them wasnt packing on muscle now would you?....

the funny thing is i know people will read this and then ask me what powders best 

of course i have an opinion on what powders are good to buy but that aint the point lol

anhyhoo just had another email which seems rather apt...

enjoy...

I've been doing this for about five and a half

years now, and I've been around strength training

for a whole lot longer than that so you would think

that there wouldn't be much that would surprise me...

But every now and then, we get something in the mail

that causes me to fall out of my chair:

Case in point, an email that just recently came in

from someone asking for more "functional, usable

training information" and not "all that bodybuilding

stuff that I am always talking about."

... Hmmm, last I checked I haven't said much about

about "sleeve-bustin' biceps, barn door lats or

man-hulk legs" ...

If you are looking for ridiculous and unrealistic

hyperbole, then this would not be the place. There

are more than enough sites out there which cater to

that kind of thing and I have little doubt that they

will be happy to tell you whatever you want to hear

and sell the the latest wonder supplements to boot.

If it isn't obvious, my business is Strength - and it

doesnt make much difference to me whether you are man

or woman, young or old, athlete or not... Strength is

built by the same principles no matter who you are.

Needless to say Improvement is the name of the game

every step of the way.

Seeing as how a bigger muscle is a stronger muscle,

I haven't the faintest clue how someone could even

add "non-functional" muscle if they wanted to...

All there is -- or can be -- or has ever been -- is

progressive resistance strength training, sufficient

recovery and "sticking with it" -- I don't know how

much more "functional" things could get.

Train hard


----------



## crazycal1

ive got some chaiins set up like gymnasts rings in my gym and i tried a crucifix...

sh1tting fcuk noo chance...

i can get about halfway...

i also tired a fly type movement which altho i managed it, seriously harder than i thought...

it was that bodyweight video scan posted up that i saw it in..


----------



## Scan

Ghetto Workout!

Man your gym is getting kinkier by the day...

May I suggest the following additional apparatus:

Penis Exercises-Willy Workout-Willy Exerciser

Knob Chair - £12.00 : Ann Summers Ireland , Ann Summers Online Store


----------



## mightymariner

I think you hit the nail on the head with the people wanting to blame the "powder" for lack of progress. These are the guys in the gym talking a good fight, swinging some weights around, 6 days a week. You see them for three months and then they are gone.

A chap at my gym was asking me about my training as he was coming in everyday, doing cardio first then doing "what he fancied" on the weights. I told him about not doing so many days, do cardio after weights and have a proper structured routine. I said I would help him write it up. Went in today and guess what? Cardio first, wanders around weights doing this and that. ARGHHHHHH!!! Lol

:axe:


----------



## Phill1466867973

Cal wasn't when I showed you this vid was it? - Olympic Champion Javelin champion Andreas Thorkildsen....some ring stuff to begin with, then some bar work and at about 60 secs in some more iron cross stuff.






The boy's an animal - 88kg B/W and 200 kg benching.


----------



## London1976

looks pretty simple to me, i reckon i could manange that


----------



## crazycal1

ahhh that was what i was trying to do phil...

my god i cant get close to that...

i can nearly go horizontal in flyes position but he`s going beyond...


----------



## crazycal1

lol scan...

i can guess what a knob chair is...

mighty mariner...

i hear ya..can you imagine how many times or hours ive wasted talking to some people..like a twonk...


----------



## London1976

didnt realised son u were that weak :high5:


----------



## crazycal1

had the idea to knock together a website,use free hosting and the index code from PT site and optimized it and voila i come up on first page of searches for norwich flat roofing on google...

i named it unsurprisingly Norwich Flat Roofing

well chuffed with that...

lol i really wanted to use the hazard stripes on PT site but wasnt allowed WTSSSSSSH!

might as well do one for dog walking as my optimzation techinques using the black arts seem to be ok and i havnt fallen foul of any google rules...

in fact i`d probly be as happy having a living out of walking dogs over PT..

Here's an interesting look at a few workouts

that showed up into my inbox recently:

Hi John,

I have been interested in this art and science of

weight training since a couple of years now. I have

used a lot of routines till now, especially the

ones advocated by Arthur Jones, Stuart McRobert,

Brook Kubik and many others.

As you can see all speak of intensity in the

training being the prime factor. Also frequency of

the workouts are also a major consideration in what

they write and say.

My Routine that I have gone back to right now looks

like this:-

1. Shoulder Press 1x8-12

2. Squat - 1x8-12

3. Pullovers - 1x15

4. Bench Press - 1x8-12

5. Pulldowns - 1x8-12

6. BB Curls - 1x8-12

7. Stiff Leg DL - 1x15

8. Abs

Moderate Intensity Cardio - 15 minutes.

Please critic the routine. My Squat stalls at 90 kgs

for 8 reps, I am not able to improve on it, no matter

what. Let me know.

Thanks,

Girish

================================================

My Impressions:

Overall... not bad. Basic and too the point. Of

course, I would add some grip and neck work but

overall this is a pretty balanced program and when

recovery factors are taken into consideration,

should work quite well.

The issue with the squats could stem from any number

of factors, with most people it's a matter of low

back strength. I would focus on upping the Stiff

Leg Deadlift numbers for a few months and then go

back to the squat and see what happens.

Now, for a look at the other end of the spectrum...

================================================

================================================

Hi John,

What I have here is a 4 week rotating plan that I've

created for myself. It consists of bodyweight and

weighted exercises. I'd like to get your opinion on

the plan that I have. I'm starting off with the 5x5

system. In September I plan on starting on a 5/4/3/2/1

system.

When 2011 gets here I'll start on a plan that combines

the 5x5 and 5/4/3/2/1 lifts with death sets and heavy

singles. All dumbbell exercises are done with 3 inch

diameter bars.

I do the bulk of the bodyweight exercises during my break

at work (I work a night shift job); we have a small exercise

room we can go to. I'll go to the gym in the morning after

I leave work.

WEEK 1

-Monday: 500 bodyweight squats

-Tuesday: 200 Jowett pushups

-Wednesday: cobra, shoulder bridge,

and superman isometric stretches;

GYM - squats, two dumbbell overhead

press, bent-over barbell row, dumb

bell wrist curls, barbell shrugs,

pull ups (2 five pound weights are

are strapped to each ankle)

-Thursday: 25 4-count neck lifts, 100

standard neck lifts, 100 front bridges,

100 back bridges

-Friday: 400 crunches (2 five pound

weights are strapped to each arm)

-Saturday: GYM - bent-legged barbell

deadlift, dumbbell curl, dips (2 five

pound weights are strapped to each

ankle), one arm dumbbell deadlift, two

finger dumbbell deadlift (normal bar),

head harness neck lift

WEEK 2

-Monday: Plyometric jumping

-Tuesday: 250 Hindu pushups

-Wednesday: cobra, shoulder bridge,

and superman isometric stretches; GYM

- squats, two dumbbell overhead press,

bent-over dumbbell row, dumbbell wrist

curls, dumbbell shrugs, pull ups (2 five

pound weights are strapped to each

ankle)

-Thursday: 25 4-count neck lifts, 100

standard neck lifts, 100 front bridges,

100 back bridges

-Friday: 400 crunches (2 five pound

weights are strapped to each arm)

-Saturday: GYM - stiff legged dumbbell

deadlift, one arm dumbbell snatch, dips

(2 five pound weights are strapped

to each ankle), one arm dumbbell deadlift,

two finger dumbbell deadlift (normal bar),

head harness neck lift

WEEK 3

-Monday: 250 squats with Power Jumper and

2 five pound weights are strapped to each

arm

-Tuesday: 200 Jowett pushups

-Wednesday: cobra, shoulder bridge, and

superman isometric stretches; GYM - squats,

two dumbbell overhead press, bent-over barbell

row, dumbbell wrist curls, barbell shrugs, pull

ups (2 five pound weights are strapped to

each ankle)

- Thursday: 25 4-count neck lifts, 100 standard

neck lifts, 100 front bridges, 100 back bridges

-Friday: 400 crunches (2 five pound weights are

strapped to each arm)

-Saturday: GYM - bent legged dumbbell deadlift,

reverse dumbbell curl, dips (2 five pound weights

are strapped to each ankle), one arm dumbbell

deadlift, two finger dumbbell deadlift (normal bar),

head harness neck lift

WEEK 4

-Monday: Plyometric jumping

-Tuesday: 150 dive bomber pushups

-Wednesday: cobra, shoulder bridge, and superman

isometric stretches; GYM - squats, two dumbbell

overhead press, bent-over barbell row, dumbbell

wrist curls, dumbbell shrugs, pull ups (2 five

pound weights are strapped to each ankle)

-Thursday: 25 4-count neck lifts, 100 standard

neck lifts, 100 front bridges, 100 back bridges

-Friday: 400 crunches (2 five pound weights are

strapped to each arm)

-Saturday: GYM - stiff legged barbell deadlift,

one arm dumbbell snatch, dips (2 five pound weights

are strapped to each ankle), one arm dumbbell

deadlift, two finger dumbbell deadlift (normal bar),

head harness neck lift

Any criticism on this plan that you can give me

would be appreciated.

Micah

================================================

My Impressions:

Wow! That is quite a routine. -- It would be an

understatement to say this is a LOT of training,

certainly a lot more than I would ever do or

recommend.

Still, if you can make great progress on a routine

like this then go for it. My advice is going to

be try it and see - just like any other workout

you should expect to get stronger in every

session -- If this is not the case, something

needs to change.

However, if you start feeling tired, lethargic

and unmotivated -- and more importantly, your

numbers are not showing improvement, then I

would recommend a reduction in training days.

If you are interested in knowing why I would

say such a thing, read Chapter 2 in Bulletin 1,

"The Frequency and Intensity of Exercise" which

lays it out in pretty good detail:

The Nautilus Training Bulletins 1 & 2 by Arthur Jones - Nautilus Workouts

oh yeah i have some large posters going up in town in next few weeks at 3 sites...

legal ones as opposed to flyposting lol

fingers crossed...


----------



## crazycal1

Mancho Mans' Musings

this dude says what we think...

i allegedly train for functional strength but phils vid of his world champion mate messing about with the rings hit home.

ive been having a quick go each time i walk past my rings and except for the exercisesi do regularly, it seems i`m as weak as small child.

i havent tried front delt raises for years but if i did reckon i`d be and i`m being honest now altho i will hide behind really good form lol probly 3-4 kg db`s if i was doing 3 sets...

bad innit.

oddly my shoulders are probly one of my best bits too..

i`m currently doing 3x6 with 22.5kg thick handles db`s which possibly equates them to 25kg?

its not a lot for a db press but its a substantial difference isnt lol

anyhoo i`d probly put my form up against said they could use 40`s cos i reckon theres a lot of form sacrificing going on to use that magic db..

presuming i matched size n weight...

ive been using mild volume training on chest n arms day so might add in some PRUDENT isolations.

i`m still building back poundage s from having tennis elbow-which has pretty much disappeared thank fook...(still wont be chinnning for a long time if ever..)yup building back poundages for at least 3 months now...and still 6 weeks off top weights...

if that sounds like a long time think tortoise and the hare...

saying that i was messing around with some bodyweight stuff with chains with some mates and discovered relatively speaking i`m still abit nifty at my age :becky:

2 dbs on floor handles facing each other shoulder width apart.

sit legs in front of you out straight and grasp db`s.

take the weight and lift yourself of floor in L shape.

bring knees up and legs under body and then push with arms into a handstand.

couldnt lock my arms out but on 3rd go got legs and body vertiCAL but couldnt get arms to straighten n lock...

will bung a vid up when i do.


----------



## crazycal1

heh you know me, always try to say it how it is..

ive undereaten last few days and dropped under 12 stone 

11" 12 ish..

worryingly no leaner either....


----------



## crazycal1

thought i better start posting in here and pasting it over to muscle chat, bit daft having your own forum and not posting on it..

well inadvertantly had good workout.

got weight totally wrong(which makes me question the last wieght lifted altho a mate checked it too).

last time it was allegedly 212kg for 10 singles.

this time i was expecting to add 1kg instead of the 2.5kg ive been adding as last time was fcuk off hard...

it seems i added more that i thought and did 220kg for 10 singles..

oddly wasnt too hard either.

i did have 2 extra days off training so it mightve been 12 days between lifts.

anyhoo its beats my pre op weight of 218kg altho that was for 20 singles and i dunno if i coulda done 20..i defo couldnt lift 240kgx1 yet.

i guess you could equate my partials to rack pulls using a parallel grip bar from mid calf height.

have a go at racking 240 and see if you can just hold it

all going in right direction tho..

however up until today i`ve been questioning how fixed my back is cos i`m getting stiff in between workouts, not a s bad as when i ve tried squatting a few weeks back or when i tried SLDL 6 months back..

i`m getting a bit antsy to see some progress and i cant see sh1t under all this pork ive added.

certainly wont be adding calories for the forseeable future and see if i can lean up somewhat now i`m hitting some decent weights and must start cycling again-haven touched it since i got car...lazy fecker.

guess i`m also a litttle bit tempted by a cycle of some sorts but if that was to happen-which is unlikely i certainly wouldn't do it cos of lack of progress..

thats a [email protected] ish reason to use gear.

you do gear when you are making progress then you get good results...


----------



## crazycal1

You can break down just about all of strength

training into three steps:

1. Pick Up

2. Put Down

3. Repeat

Yes, it doesn't get much simpler than that and

there's no better exercise than the deadlift to

illustrate this.

Here's 5 different "Old Time" ways to deadlift,

all of them effective, and all useful for building

different kinds of strength.

Take a look:

1. The Stiff-Leg Deadlift - just like it sounds,

you are bending at the waist rather than the knees.

A great back and hamstring developer.

2. The One Arm Deadlift - For best grip and forearm

results, use a rotating Olympic Bar. The balance issue

makes this one a winner.

3. Deadlift Lockouts - Done in a power rack or off

boxes. Because of the shorter range of motion, very

heavy weights can be used but don't get greedy and

add weight too fast.

4. Thick Bar Deadlifts - Every form of the deadlift

will be much more intense when performed with a

thick bar, and you don't have to go crazy with the

diameter either, you would be surprised how much

of a workout you could get with a bar of only a 1-3/8

inches in diameter. Of course, you can go all the way

up to 3 inches for even more fun.

5. Dumbbells Deadlifts - a truly great exercise that

his highly underrated.

Of course, you can also combine several of these.

Here's an interesting observation bout one of the

old timers who did so:

"... [John Y] Smith's hands looked like iron claws.

Years of one handed deadlifting with thick-handled

barbells had so thickened Smith's finger tendons in

the palm of his hand that those same tendons stood

out like the webbing on a duck's feet... "

Just some food for thought.

As always, Train hard.

heh heh how cool is that.


----------



## Phill1466867973

It is, it's old strong man-esque stuff isn't it.

Simple is best mentality. I think in life most of us want a simple one and there's nothing simpler than pick up, put down - repeat! Almost neanderthal compared to today's drop sets and pre exhausting techniques, but it must of worked then, so why not now....of course it still does.

As you know, I have begun DB Deads and I have to say they are pretty cool actually and to think I've never seen anyone else do them in the gym is also pretty cool! :hail:


----------



## crazycal1

i quite fancy trying em with me thick handled db`s..


----------



## Jayo X

Me too, they sound like a good challenge, a nice extra dimension to any of these exercises.


----------



## Phill1466867973

I like them as for my circumstance of a shitty back they are better than a bar "pulling" me forward - bare in mind that DB's hang at sides and therefore are inline with the bodies centre of gravity [a barbell is forward of this obviously, therefore pulling you forward and stressing the lower back more]

I have only just begun this exercise in all honesty - as my log suggests and use a fairly light weight - 22kg DB's at last outing and for 3 sets of what could be considered high reps - 40.

The legs [quads and hams] get some serious hammer with this, even at that light weight. I should also say forearms also!

A worthy exercise.


----------



## crazycal1

keep it old school baby..

for real....


----------



## crazycal1

I am faced with a unique dilemma...

I am a student at LSU, and a member of the

decorated Powerlifting club that represents

our school. I am looking at setting a raw

American record in deadlift at a meet this

July.

Here's my dilemma: I am leaving for Peru in

a month, and will be staying there for four

weeks. How can I train my deadlift in a

situation where I have no available weight

equipment, and still stay prepared, and even

possibly get stronger, while in a foreign

country?

awaiting your advice,

Jacob

===========================================

===========================================

Answer, Hi Jacob, congrats on your success

for LSU, as for your question, it's not ideal

but I think the break may actually do you some

good.

You've got to actually deadlift to keep up

the skill of deadlift but hopefully you'll

have some time to get back on track upon your

return. I suspect that you'll return to your

former form sooner than you think.

While you're away, I would use it as an

opportunity to work on your high rep bodyweight

squats.

Like I said "not ideal" but at least that's

a way to keep your legs in condition, stay

active and in the "training mindset" without

needing any other equipment.

Start with 100 straight bodyweight squats and

add 20 every time you train 2-3x per week.

So, after a month, you'll be doing 300 plus

which aint no joke.

Keep us updated on how things go and how the

meet in July turns out.

===========================================

===========================================

Hi John,

I have started Deadlifting on a regular basis

but I can only max out and concentrate on the

lift when using straps, I want to be able to

do this without straps but I don't want to

have to lower my weights a lot and lose the

benefit and strength gains on the rest of my

body.

I do want to improve grip strength but not

at the expense of the rest of my body what

do you recommend?

Carl Bell

===========================================

===========================================

Answer: Hi Carl, thanks for the note. I'm

not a big fan of straps (since they aint

exactly "functional".)

If you want my opinion, I would say to throw

'em in the trash and just get stronger, but

please don't do that on my account if you

happen to really like training with them.

Aside from tha I see two other options

here: squat instead of deadlift (since the

hands will no longer be the weakest link)

I have always found that Low rep sets

generally work much better for deadlift

training. Five sets of two reps or some

thing similar ought to work just fine.

===========================================

===========================================

John, I was wondering if it was ok to squat

and deadlift in the same workout? Is this

a good idea?

Mel W.

===========================================

===========================================

Answer: Hey Mel, you certainly have my

permission to do so, although I have never

found it necessary.

If you either squat or deadlift like you

mean it, any additional exercise for the

legs won't do much for you (and you probably

won't be able to any way).

Still, if you want to do so and can make it

work, then go for it - whether or not you

can do so and keep getting stronger will

let you know if it is a good idea.


----------



## crazycal1

this one is wicked!

As you might expect, one of the top questions

we get around here is how to train with hand

grippers.

If that's what's on your mind, then you certainly

came to the right place. In fact, I have been

working on a hand gripper course for a while

now, I just need to sit down and "git r done"

if you know what I mean.

I'm doing at least a few hundred words a day and

it's shaping up pretty well.

The thing with grippers though is that a lot of

people don't realize that you train with them in

many of the same ways you would train with a

barbell or some dumbbells, etc etc

Of course, there are also things about gripper

training which are about as far removed from

barbell training as you could imagine -- its

just a matter of understanding what you are

dealing with from the outset so you can make

the best choices.

Anyhow, today I'm going to give you a few tips

on gripper training just to get you along the

right path.

Before I do though, I want to make sure that

you understand three important points:

1. Gripper Training - by itself - will not do

much for you. If you ignore the training of

the rest of your body, then you will put a

cap on your results. Your grip routine must

exist as PART of an overall balanced full-body

routine for the best results.

2. You should be training your legs. If you

truly want to get as strong as you can, you need

to address the largest and strongest muscles of

your body.

You could do squats, deadlifts, the leg press,

a hip and back machine or whatever else you

prefer in that regard but something along

those lines should be in your program.

(And, for those that need to hear it - don't be

a wimp, train your legs.)

3. "Keep score" - that's an expression that Joe

Kinney likes to use and I whole-heartily agree.

You need to track and measure your results every

step of the way. This is simply a technique to

make things "easier" for you so to speak.

By measuring what you are doing, it takes the

guesswork out of it... You don't need to "wonder"

if you are getting stronger every workout, by

keeping score you'll know, in plain black or white,

whether or not you are. All you have to do is

keep improving on what you did last time you

trained and you will eventually get to where

you want to go.

So, with those firmly and completely understood,

we can move on to sets and reps...

Now, here's a dirty little secret about hand gripper

training: any possible set and rep scheme will make

you stronger, so long that it is done in a progressive

manner.

You want to do 5 sets of 5? 1 set of 10? 10 sets of

10? 10 sets of 3? 3 sets of 10? - They will ALL work,

so long as they are performed progressively.

And what I mean by progressively is that you improve

in some way in every single workout you do, either

in regards to the amount of resistance you use, the

number of repetitions you do or the "style" of training

that you use.

- This is why it is so important to "keep score" so

you know the numbers that you have to beat from

workout to workout.

Pick a set/rep scheme -- any one you want -- and stick

with it, improving over time.

Say, for example, you got 1 set of 8 reps with the #2

in the last workout - you need to go for 9 reps when

you train next - its as simple as that.

If you want a program that works, do 1 set of 10

reps with each hand one workout, 10 singles the next,

and simply alternate the two.

Expect to get stronger every time.

And when you recover properly, you should be able to

because that's how this whole progressive resistance

training thing works.

So, now that you know exactly what to do, its really

just a matter of putting the time and effort in, but

you're on your own as far as supplying those, I cant

help you there.


----------



## crazycal1

Take a peek into my inbox and you'll find more than

a few emails from people reporting that they had

been getting very good results for a while but have

now hit a plateau and are not sure what to do.

The most common response to a training plateau is

usually to make a radical change, often to switch

up the routine entirely in favor of "something new."

This usually provides some temporary relief since

it takes a little while to set into a new workout

groove, but sure enough, after after a few weeks

another plateau happens and the cycle begins once

again -- and round and round she goes.

Thing is, my experience has been that in most cases,

the workout is not the problem (unless its one of

those 'train every day, volume split routine things')

By and large, most of the workouts that people send

our way are usually pretty good -- the reasons that

they might stop working usually have to do with

the things that go on (or don't go on) outside the

weight room.

Keep in mind that physical training doesn't actually

cause muscle growth, it merely makes it possible...

so 'training' is only part of the actual process.

How do people usually short change themselves?

Aside from the aforementioned "workout skipping"

let's look at some other things that "most people"

do - stay up late playing video games or screwing

around on the internet... pig out on junk food...

overload the system with protein shakes... pound

down the energy drinks and fast food... smoking

and drinking...

It should come as no surprise to anyone that

lifestyle choices like these are not particularly

conducive to strength gains.

...And what most people DON'T do:

- Eat a balanced diet

- Get 5-9 servings of fruits and veggies per day

- Drink enough water (eight 8oz glasses)

- Get enough sleep at night, 8 hours minimum.

The harder you train, the more important these

"other" factors become.

Assuming the training is as it should be, the most

Powerful piece of advice that I believe can give

anyone is to get enough sleep at night afterward.

Having been a knuckle head in the past about getting

enough sleep at night, I can tell you that once you

do, the difference will be like night and day.

You'll wonder where these gains have been hiding all

this time.

This is definitely not what most people want to

hear but it's probably what they need to hear...

Train hard (but recover too),


----------



## swrutt

I get 3-5 multi vits in a day...... can this be my veggies and fruit?  Meh I think I know the answer already.


----------



## crazycal1

sounds good enuff to me :becky:


----------



## Hard Trainer

Cal, can't you just post up your exercises/what you lifted? Lol


----------



## crazycal1

i did that a page back matty.

i only report the important lifts of note. 

this is my rant at the world place :becky:


----------



## crazycal1

saw this and thought of you dudes...

There's a lot of frustration going on out there in the

strength world ... and just about all of it stems from

the unreasonable expectations that some folks have about

their training.

Thing is, it's unnecessary -- and I mean all of it --

because strength training is a very simple equation,

and, quite frankly, when you do it right, there's no

reason why you shouldn't get results.

But let's look at what "many people" do insofar as their

training is concerned:

Bombing and blitzing... dozens of sets... spending hours

in the weight room... training too heavy and/or too often...

focusing on the wrong exercises... missing workouts...

changing things up too frequently... listening to bad

advice... getting unjured... etc etc and so on.

Needless to say these types of choices don't fall under

the "when you do it right" umbrella -- fortunately these

are also very fixable mistakes by simply making better

choices.

Right now, I want to talk about training that is working...

and, ironically enough, in many cases once training does

actually begin to "work", it's the trainee who becomes the

problem.

What happens is that despite the fact that results are

occurring, said trainee wants more...

That little bit of progress is encouraging, but when that

happens, many trainees often become discouraged because

they do not end up looking like Mr. America over night.

This is also why I keep talking about this whole "sticking

with workouts" thing -- small gains start to add up over

time.

But as far as "what" you should expect, it's real simple:

as far as lifting goes, all you have to do is improve

-- in some way -- on what you did in your last workout.

The minimum expectation is one rep... if you can do this,

time after time after time, you'll get stronger than you

have ever dreamed.

As I mentioned, some folks make be disillusioned by "only"

getting one rep stronger - but do that for a years worth of

workouts and see where you end up.

Train hard.


----------



## crazycal1

and another if anyone is still awake!

this ones intresting rather than preachy lol

A lot of people think 'strength' is just sets and reps -

they are wrong, there is much more to it than that...

Take for example Anton, Matysek one of the last Masters

of Muscle Control who, in 1922, won the 'Strongest Man

in America' award.

It was this time that he appeared as a professional

strongman in an act which featured posing and Muscle

Control. One of his signature lifts was to single

handedly hold aloft a custom built bicycle that held

three riders as they pedaled furiously. (which you

can see for yourself in one of my old blog entries)

He was also said to be able to reverse curl 88 pounds

on a bar which was 3' in diameter. For this feat he

had a belt tied around his upper arms to make sure his

elbows stayed by his sides.

Try that one for fun some time if you need a challenge.

Interesting enough, one of Matysek's Muscle Control

contemporaries, the great Maxick. was also incredibly

strong, achieving, among others, a continental and jerk

of 340 pounds, a right hand snatch of 165 lbs., a right

hand swing of 150 lbs. and a right hand military press

of 112 lbs.

Not bad for a guy who onely weighed 150 pounds at 5 foot 4.

As far as muscle control, I've always found it to be an

interesting kind of training. It doesnt take long to see

improvement when you start practicing yet I'm not sure what

exactly it is that is being trained.

What I do know is that it seems to contribute to incredible

strength, even for an amateur like me. As it say's in one

of the old courses:

"The essence of power is control over ones environment and the

practice of muscle control is a very unique method of doing so

with regards to the individual physical body.

Therefore, it must always be born in mind by the student that muscle

control must be regarded in its widest meaning which is, to relax,

restrain, govern, direct and contract the muscles, not only in groups

but singly as far as the connections and adhesions of other muscles,

tendon and ligaments permit.

The serious student of muscle control will soon become aware of the

fact that his will-power has become greater and his mental faculties

clearer and capable of increased concentration."

---

It's a matter of will power that has nothing to do with lifting weights.

Even the simple act of tensing and flexing your muscles between sets

can bring some very interesting results. Very interesting indeed.

Try it and you'll see.

Train hard.


----------



## crazycal1

If I were to sit back and think about it, I could fill several yellow

pads of paper listing all the grip exercises that I know of.

Several gallons of black ink later, I would have a pretty interesting

(and exhaustive) list. Thing is, because I am someone who trains,

I understand that this list would be pretty much worthless to most

people.

It might surprise you that I would say something like this, but the

fact of the matter is that of allllll the grip exercises in existence,

only a few of them are worth your time.

You see, I find it pretty hilarious that a lot of "experts" out there

are touting their never-before-seen-superduper-underground-secret

exercises. And, of course, they always talk about just how many

different "new" exercises they have in their training course, which

are usually written "by the pound."

I can see if you are starting at "zero" and dont know a single thing

about training, -- at that point everything is new and unusual.

But when the rubber hits the road as far as real training, you'll find

that the more "exotic" an exercises is, the less likely you will actually do

it. Of course there are some exercises and variations that are

unquestionably productive, but for the most part, the basics will

take you farther than anything else.

And since the real "magic" of training can only happen with

progression over a long period of time, what we have here is a

mutually exclusive situation.

The solution, however, is very simple - make your training as

simple and as basic as you possibly can.

It is very possible to do the same, -- the exact same - exercises

that "everyone" already knows, just do them better.

As far as hand strength, I have always recommended Heavy Duty

Hand grippers. And the reason is simple - when you train a certain

way, focus on progression, and recover properly, youll build an

iron grip.

This simple process will work 100% of the time.

Of course, you can make this process very complex (which many

people do) but it sure doesn't have to be...

Train hard.

now dont think i`m doing a load of cut n pastes just to fill my journal up, they all have points them lol.

how familiar does this sound?

"The solution, however, is very simple - make your training as

simple and as basic as you possibly can."

:becky:

this dude has made his name out of grip work and its a subculture all on its own now.

bold statement, but i`d like to do something similar with calf training.

if only your toes could grip like hands they wouldnt be the problem they are.

theres a direct corelation between foreams and calves.

i have a small bone structure, but because of the job i did when i left school i basically did grip work every day and as a knock on i have freakishly big forearms for my size.

so if its possible to grow foreams why not calves?

basically i did something like plastering, but which applies alot more pressure to the float youre using to appply the material on a surface.

if youve ever bump started a car you`ll know how your legs pump up..

or if like arnie in conan youre stuck pushing a big log in circles day in day out for years chances are you`d get overdeveloped legs..

anyhoo i`m currently thinking that if a muscle is worked correctly and sufficiently and progressively its has to grow.

that brings things back to consistency and putting real effort in as you would to your bench, but to your calves.

anyhoo

i have some 3ft posters up around town now in hopefully prime places which is costing me 60 a week so fingers crossed i get some clients.


----------



## crazycal1

this ones should strike a few chords...

specially this bit heh heh!

"They didn't whine, they didn't complain,

they didn't wear those silly gloves lest they get a callous, nor did they

bother with ridiculous supplements and they damn sure didn't ask a

bunch of stupid questions on the internet instead of spending their

time training."

About ten years ago I was in a commercial gym (shudder shudder)

doing one arm presses with a 75 pound dumbbell, when a personal

trainer on site asked me why I was doing that "old fashioned"

lift.

Understand, this guy was exactly how you are probably picturing

him: slicked back hair, tank top, gloves, weight belt, (yes,

fully armored for doing lateral raises and concentration curls

in the mirror)

Did I mention he weighed all of 150 pounds?

So anyhow, yeah he comes up to me and asks why I'm doing that

"old fashioned" lift. He chided me, saying I should be holding

a dumbbell in the other hand to "balance out the load" or I

would "undoubtedly hurt my back."

Without even making eye contact I said "It's just what I do" as I

finished my 15 rep and switched the dumbbell to the other hand.

Truth is, I don't feel the dumbbell press is all that "old fashioned"

since it was one of the first lifts I ever did. Heck while most

teenagers were obsessed with the bench press I was quietly working

the overhead press.

The press, in all its variations, has just always been a necessary lift

for me. Besides being one of the very best of the barbell exercises,

it's also one of my favorites. In fact, any time I move into a new

place I always make sure the ceiling is high enough to press

a barbell.

And I suppose to anyone who had never seen it before the one arm

dumbbell press does look like an "oldtime" lift, something right

out of the stone age.

Of course, it aint necessarily the lift which makes it "old time,"

if that personal trainer were doing them, he would still be a geek

lifting weights.

I believe that regardless of the lift, or even the equipment, to train

"oldtime" has more to do with your attitude than anything else.

See a hundred years ago, people trained because they wanted to get

stronger and in better shape. They didn't whine, they didn't complain,

they didn't wear those silly gloves lest they get a callous, nor did they

bother with ridiculous supplements and they damn sure didn't ask a

bunch of stupid questions on the internet instead of spending their

time training.

Nope, they probably didnt even have anyone to talk to about their

training. They just did it -- and got stronger.

To me, to train "oldtime" is an attitude, a focus, a resolve, and a

mindset to take your training seriously, which sure aint the case

these days for many folks.

Sure, you can do certain "oldtime" lifts like the bent press, or

harness lifting or barrel lifting but thats all for naught if your

noggin isnt where its supposed to be.

It's not so much what you do when you train but how you approach

it that matters.

What worked a hundred years ago will still work just as well today,

no head bands needed.

Train hard.


----------



## crazycal1

just a short exerpt fropm todays mail

I can't stress enough how much of a factor getting

enough rest can be. Don't forget that "training"

itself doesn't actually make you stronger... it

only makes it possible. You get stronger only

when you recover properly, and that means outside

of the weight room, away from your training.

"Proper recovery" is three fold - not doing too much

in terms of sets and reps (about an hour is all you

need), spacing your workouts far enough apart so that

growth can actually takes place as well as getting

enough sleep at night.

When you do this right, expect to come back stronger

every time.


----------



## crazycal1

have decided to drop back on trap bar partials and restart at 200kg.

which will allow me to have shorter rest periods between singles.

it`d be nice to carry on past pb but my back isnt liking the extra weight particularly.

got some ghrp6 and cant remember what to do with it so i need to do some boning up on it.


----------



## crazycal1

this ones for jonny and splint the marathon lovers :becky:

Due to many recent emails Im sending this one out again.

If you read it previously, perhaps a second reading is in

order. Pay close attention, there is a very powerful yet

un-obvious secret in the following words, hopefully you are

in a position to see it -- it would lose all its power if I

merely told you...

If theres one question that we get above all else, its

"How do I get forearms like Popeye?" - so today Im going

to tell you how to do just that.

The goal here is maximum hypertrophy (or muscle

Growth, if you havent taken Anatomy and Physiology)

and the good news is that it isnt as tough as you might

think AND for all you "functional muscle" types,

bigger forearms are also stronger forearms since what

we are doing is increasing the size of contractile tissue.

Keep in mind though that your potential for muscle

growth is going to come from muscle insertion points,

muscle belly lengths etc - factors determined by heredity

and which cant be changed.

... but that doesnt mean you cant make your forearms

as big and as strong as your genetics will allow, and

once you start to train correctly, youll generally surprise

yourself at just how much progress you can make.

First of all, youll need some way to train the primary

functions of the forearm musculature progressively

and through a full range of motion.

A perfect choice for this end is ironmind hand grippers:

Captains of Crush Hand Grippers by Iron Mind - for All Strength Athletes

So, once you have your equipment, you will need to

choose the optimum rep range - keep in mind for

hypertrophy purposes, your repetition will need to

fall into a specific parameter, generally 65-85% of

your single rep max performed from 1-3 sets.

Of course, as your maximum increases, so will your

percentages - ie you get stronger.

In order to engage the golgi tendon apparati, you will

want to perform passive stretching movements between

sets to increase blood flow and flush out lactic acid and

other waste products.

A similar approach with exercises focusing on the forearm

musculature, ie forearm flexors and extensors, is all

that is necessary for maximum development.

Now, it must also be clearly understood that "training" itself

does not cause muscle growth, it merely makes it possible,

its the other factors which cause this growth to occur, namely

proper caloric intake and recovery (get those crispy peptides

and tiger-cat aminos!)

In addition to your grip-specific work, you must stimulate

a maximum number of fibers within the other major muscle

groups in the body (addressing the so-called Indirect Effect.)

This creates a demand for natural testosterone and growth

hormone release, thus creating a "perfect storm" for Maximum

growth, not only for the forearms but throughout the entire body.

This translates to intense work for the hips and thighs above

all else, the "Super Squats" program fits the bill nicely:

Super Squats by Randall J. Strossen: How to Gain 30 Pounds of Muscle in 6 Weeks

Progression should be in a stair-step or wave pattern rather

than linear for best results. Make sure to hit both the red

and white fibers with progressive resistance training.

Other than "improvement over time" (ie progression) all

that really matters is that you stick with it and as long

as all these requirements are filled, you'll be shopping

for new clothes in no time.

Of course, everything I have just said really only

boils down to the following two words...

Train hard.

on a more intresting note lol, i think altho ive had well no noticeable benefits from trt this, ALTHO my weight hasnt dropped off AND, AND AND AND i`m abit leaner :clap2:

maybe it needed running longer than 6 weeks for this to be apparant..no i fcuking dea, but i`ll take it...

btw am thinkin if i havent already said a test p cycle at 500mg a week also SUBLINGUALLY.

no frequent jabs...can multi dose daily if i want to and have more stable blood levels than with eod jabs.

i dunno if it really makes that much diff having levels that are that stable in the real world as opposed to statisticaly, but it cant be a bad thing.

and best of all no prehistoric needles.

ive read a few posts about sublingual test concoctions offered by sources, usually seemingly urban myths, but supposedly the oil you inject will allow the test to absorb thru the mucus membranes under the tongue and thats in its usual state straight outta the vial.

i`m gonna be diluting it first so splitting the doses is easier.

i`m not saying its gonna work, just going into it with the same attitude i did when i started trt dose lol expecting it not to work.

but it did, so theres a good chance it`ll work at a higher dose.

you heard it here first lol :becky:

unless it doesnt work lmao then forget i said a thing...fcukit wont be the first time ive publicly made a tit of myself :becky:


----------



## splinter1466867924

TheCrazyCal said:


> this ones for jonny and splint the marathon lovers :becky:


First time reading this in ages.... im not a marathon lover ahaha! You must think I love to overtrain... I dont 

Interesting post none the less..... I really do actually need to do some forearm exercises. Im just relying on secondary stimulation atm! Was doing proper forearm exercises for my tennis elbow, but that wasn't to get em big... just to help with recovery.


----------



## crazycal1

:becky: hey dude nice to have you reading me bits n pieces lol

a kit kat lover then maybe lol

actually i wonder if you undertrain :wink:

dunno how you do all them exercises..

actually i dont do much direct grip work, but have found not using straps does the job lol...

touch wood my tennis elbow is a distant memory but i`ll be super careful from now on..

i simply didnt do any exercises that aggravated it..back for example was lying face down on a bench shrugs, twas all i could do..

i got one of those silly arm straps which might have helped, but i thin i just got lucky..

test p seems to half a shorted half life sublingually and theres a lot of opinion out there that it doesnt work well and absorbtion is as poor as transdermal, but conversely theres other positive sounding stuff.

i think the more times a day i can be arSed to apply it the better..

i have ajob remembing once with trt lol

i also read that all steroids are sublingual, but that sounds a bit of a stretch.

i originally thought it was only base compounds that would work, but the test e had disproved that already.


----------



## crazycal1

""The best tool available to make nasal and sublingual steroids are derivatives of beta cyclodextrins. The one that is most readily available is hydroxypropyl-beta cyclodextrin (HPBCD). (Note: Plain beta-cyclodextrin is of little use) In case you have not heard of these, cyclodextrins are cyclic oligosaccarides (sugars) that have a hydrophilic outer surface and a hydrophobic inner surface.(3) They can be thought of as a doughnut, with the center capable of having a steroid molecule stuck inside it. The hydrophilic outer surface makes the cyclodextrin soluble in water, and when it is combined with a steroid, it can make the poorly water soluble steroid soluble as well.(3) In addition to making steroids soluble, cyclodextrins have very other important properties that make them ideal for our purpose. Cyclodextrins are known to enhance steroid delivery through biological membranes.(3) The large CDs themselves are very bad at permeating biological membranes, but they deliver the steroid to the membrane, where it partitions into the membrane, leaving the CD on the outside of the membrane.(3) The conventional penetration enhancers like alcohols or polyethylene glycol act by disrupting the lipid layers of membranes.(3) That is a big source of irritation from the old formula, and this irritation can thus be avoided by the use of CD's. Another advantage is, once administered, the steroid is rapidly absorbed. Nearly 95% of the steroid will be absorbed within 20 minutes. This also causes the need for multiple doses throughout the day. " ...

One of the primary issues concerning steroids and prohormones is that of optimal delivery. While most drugs and supplements are taken orally, there are a number of reasons why this method is largely ineffective with most prohormones. When taken orally, these compounds are extensively metabolized in the liver, making the dose used much larger than the amount that gets through. This may also place undue stress on the liver, especially with certain substances. Because of this, other delivery methods, such as transdermal, sublingual, and intranasal, have all become popularized, and each has advantages and disadvantages. This article discusses the compound hydroxypropyl-beta cyclodextrin (HPBCD), which can be used to facilitate prohormone delivery in a number of ways.

Cyclodextrins are a group of compounds that are commonly used in medicine to increase the aqueous solubility of drug substances by complexation [1]. Cyclodextrins are cyclic oligosaccarides, or sugars, which contain alpha-1,4 linked glucopyranose units (in the case of beta-cyclodextrins, seven of these units) in a truncated cone shape [2]. This results in a molecule that has an internal cavity that is hydrophobic and easily forms a complex with a steroid/prohormone molecule, while the outer surface of the cyclodextrin is hydrophilic, and this makes the complex easily dissolvable in water [2-4]. This renders prohormones much more bioavailable, and cyclodextrins are capable of enhancing nasal, sublingual, and transdermal delivery [5-6], among others. Moreover, cyclodextrins will cause much less irritation than other methods [3, 7].

The cyclodextrin of choice for prohormone delivery is HPBCD. When compared to other testosterone beta-cyclodextrin complexes, HPBCD was 1,533 percent more soluble in water, while another study found that HPBCD-steroid complexes were effective while beta-cyclodextrin-steroid complexes were not [4]. HPBCD also has an excellent safety profile.

Sublingual delivery

Sublingual delivery (administered under the tongue) presents an attractive alternative to traditional oral administration. Because of the limited surface area, the amount of prohormone that can be absorbed at one time appears to be 25 milligrams or less. However, when compared to oral delivery, even this amount is advantageous. One study found that a cyclodextrin complex containing 10 mg of testosterone delivered sublingually raised testosterone levels by 900% over baseline, with a 485% elevation at the two hour point. In contrast, even 200 mg of oral testosterone only raises levels by around 500% at the peak. A study comparing oral and cyclodextrin complexed 4-androstenediol also found that the sublingual version lead to a 261% greater increase in testosterone with one quarter of the dose, with the peak levels at 40 as opposed to 90 minutes. [4]

All in all, sublingual delivery is much more effective than oral for the amount used, but it does require more frequent dosing. Sublingual testosterone suspension (according to blood tests) has a half life of 60 minutes, non-estrified steroids 3 hours and short-acting (propionate) 8 hours.

Intranasal delivery

Intranasal delivery takes the trend of sublingual delivery even further. It is doubtful that more than 20 mg at a time will be absorbed using this method, and blood levels quickly spike 15 minutes after delivery and then dissipate to baseline by 90 minutes. Running a cycle using this method is impractical, as one has to dose up to 10 times daily. However, bioavailability is further increased - intranasal delivery has the highest bioavailability of all prohormone delivery methods, short of injection [7]. Additionally, intranasal delivery provides the most direct route to the brain [6, 7]. For these reasons, this method has become popular for pre-workout stimulant purposes. Many people report increased workout intensity from intranasal prohormones. DHT precursors are best suited to this purpose, although some other prohormones may make effective pre-workout stimulants as well.

Conclusion

HPBCD complexes can allow for a number of novel effective prohormone delivery methods. Each one has unique advantages and disadvantages. For further information, as well as information on creating your own cyclodextrin complexed prohormones, I recommend the following article:

1.Eur J Pharm Sci. 2003 Oct;20(2):197-200. Driving forces and the influence of the buffer composition on the complexation reaction between ibuprofen and HPCD. Perlovich GL, Skar M, Bauer-Brandl A.

2. Int J Pharm. 2003 Sep 16;263(1-2):173-81. The effect of beta-cyclodextrins on the permeation of diclofenac from supersaturated solutions. Dias MM, Raghavan SL, Pellett MA, Hadgraft J.

3. Mind and Muscle Magazine Issue #9. Alternative Steroid Delivery Systems by Dazed.

4. Super Andro: Cyclodextrin Technology Shatters the Absorption Barrier by Patrick Arnold and David Garrett.

5. Int J Pharm. 2003 Mar 6;253(1-2):1-11. Mechanistic studies of the effect of hydroxypropyl-beta-cyclodextrin on in vitro transdermal permeation of corticosterone through hairless mouse skin. Shaker DS, Ghanem AH, Li SK, Warner KS, Hashem FM, Higuchi WI.

6. Int J Pharm. 2002 Oct 10;246(1-2):25-35. The effects of water-soluble cyclodextrins on the histological integrity of the rat nasal mucosa. Asai K, Morishita M, Katsuta H, Hosoda S, Shinomiya K, Noro M, Nagai T, Takayama K.

7. The Scoop on Intranasal Prohormones by Patrick Arnold

i like the idea of cyclodextrin as i have access to test e powder, but until i find out if its better than veg oil or not i`ll stick with the oil.

but the intrestin gbit for those who didnt read it is that i`m looking at getting 20mg into each dose max.


----------



## splinter1466867924

Your using test? I thought you went natural.... back on it I guess 

My routine goes something like this.... (ill rotate the routine every 4-6 weeks) and I do 3 sets.

Monday - Chest - Biceps + 40-45 mins cardio (mod intensity)

Bench press or DB Presses

Incline press - or incline db

Flys or Crossovers or Pullovers

Preacher Curls or Barbell Curls

Hammer Curls or Incline hammers

sometimes ill do a 3rd exercise like cables or concentrations.

Tuesday (shoulders +abs, only started doing shoulders recently after chest) +40-45 mins cardio

Standing behind neck military press or DB presses

Arnie press or Bent over laterals or Side laterals or Front raises

Shrugs or Upright rows

Ive recently decided to go from doing 9 sets for shoulders to 12 so 4 exercises.

Wednesday rest (just last week ive decided to start doing just cardio)

Thursday (legs + abs) kinda constrained in my current gym as to what I can do.

Few minutes spent warming up legs

Seated leg extensions (quads)

Seated reverse extensions?(basically its the reverse of the quad ones as its for hams)

Either leg press or squats... just last week have switched to front squats.

(sweet fruck all calf machines in the current gym so they slacking, but naturally quite big but want to drop fat on em [16 inches])

Friday (back + triceps, 40-45 mins cardio)

Only just got back into doing deadlifts after a near year off doing em

Standard deadlifts

Lat pulldowns (ill alternate with front n back every month)

Cable rows or DB rows or Machine pulley rows

Close grip bench press + Skull crushers (if im stuck and I cant do one, ill rope pulldown, or single arm pulldown or overhead db extensions)

Got this machine which allows you to sit whilst you essentially dip the weight with just your arms whilst your feet are locked into place... so I always finish up with that exercise.

Pretty sorta standard bb'er routine.... feel free to mash it up


----------



## Verne

Neat post Cal...good info...cheers


----------



## crazycal1

thanks verne 

it`ll be a shocker if it works...

hey splint, well this is the thang, i dont think a routine done over 4 days would work well for many people.

n due to the amazing amount of rose tinted spectacles being worn on the internet, i hesitate to criticise further cos for you it might be working..

however as you appear to be kinda a heavier dude and have a vast working knowledge of weight loss, but (n i dont like saying this so directly) you never say much about actual results..

ive found theres usually a big diff between theoretical and reality..

i`ll be honest if i hadnt seen racks pics i`d have been highly sceptical, 30g of carbs a day.....jesus!

but its the being able to stick to it that the key not that 30g of carbs a day works well for fatloss lol

a smackhead would lose bf on that :becky:

i couldnt do it.

i`m currently doing test at a trt dose, now ive seen some funny old doses justified, but its only 28mg a week compared to what the 500mg starter dose?

gonna try test p so i dont get the water bloat.

BUT lol and ive been thinking about my change of heart alot recently and basically i`m bored with training..

lol there ive said it..

its odd cos ive gotten some results recently and on the verge of making progress again, pretty much pb`d on trap bar to post op weights, tennis elbow cleared up and approaching upperbody pb`s..

arms were bigger when pumped yesterday than ever before( a measley 15.5" still, but considering the tennis elbow probs its really good..)

apart from trt natty for over 3 years, wasted last 18 months cos of back op, bit pointless training drug free when i smoke dope...

its not like ive got any intentions of going on a stage at any point..

meh fcuk it..

had ghrp6 for a week and still havent researched it lol, im in no real hurry to start, just booooored.

anyhoo i told the missus next time i slim down i wanna be in van damme shape when he was in bloodsport, that`ll do for a start.


----------



## splinter1466867924

I feel for you on the tennis elbow front.... im glad mine has resolved. Was in agony at times training with it!

I just like doing a 4 day split in all honesty (I like having sat+sun off too), I can isolate all the muscles I need to whilst doing compound exercises too! And I just like being in the gym! See if I dont train my mood can go quite low. I dont disagree with you about 3 day splits, I did garilla's and it did work a treat, in fact I was probably at my strongest when doing a full body workout!

Im not following a strict diet at the moment, I make sure I eat enough with shakes, and I train well and do my cardio; im more for the keeping healthy yet looking well also! See I enjoy my social life and the little things it involves... I dont do green anymore as of new year! But I dont believe its pointless not to train naturally just because you do smoke dope, I did! Im nowhere near some competition bb'er nor will I ever will be! Ive no intention to ever inject myself either.... all this and im only 22!

Btw mate alot of my knowledge does come from having a degree in nutrition/w sports science.... + experience like yourself with other people and just good ole reading.


----------



## crazycal1

dude i didn tknow you liked getting your lips round a fat one too :becky:

hows it going not smoking?

guessing you werent using baccy?

yeah total bollox not being able to make progress and smoke too, altho of course i highly doubt it enhances performance lol

i swear half the finalists i saw the other year were all smoking.(albeit just tabs)

does sublingual test interest you then?

ive got little interest in taking dbol again, even the lil bit of test i am doing seems so much cleaner..


----------



## splinter1466867924

Mate ive actually no interest in doing deca, test etc... ive still got naturally high test levels less we forget at this age.

Been mildly intrigued by all these mass plex supps etc, god forbid all the side effects though.

Thought you knew about the ole weekend habit haha! Did use baccy im afraid (n as a non smoker, errrrrr!) Mate im absolutely fine without it, I was never addicted; physically it never really impinged my training either if im honest, just did it after gym not before


----------



## crazycal1

no splint i certainly havent forgotten about high test levels when young, you have hit the nail on the head for my other reason behind doing a course of trt...

the growth of an 18 year old..

decided to stick with my plan of doing 10 reps as quick as i could at 200kg.

quicker than last week and a killer on the lungs.

stick with it for a while before i add weight again and then see how my back adapts to it.

aching nicely all over as expected..


----------



## crazycal1

hmm well i watched a bit of bloodsport last nite.

every time i watch a van damme film since ive started training, each time i ve thought i`m getting closer and less impressed..

wasnt v impressed last nite and even bolo didnt look so badass lol

his arms are still better than mine but the rest of him aint 

maybe i shoulda said his shape in cyborg(tonites viewing)

nice surprise tho...

i do have no retreat no surrender one of his earlier films n presumably he should be at his biggest..classic film lol


----------



## splinter1466867924

Crazy cal van dam!


----------



## crazycal1

lol fcuking right :becky:

or maybe i should be carving my own niche and aspiring to know one except my better self..  :jerkit: :becky:

i probly said this a few posts back but all this weight thats gone on, not a fcuking oz has gone on my calves...

and its me who says put on 10lbs for every inch you want your arms to grow..

arms have grown an inch tho lol

i do have genetically freaky calves!

just not in a good way lol


----------



## crazycal1

Back when I started taking training seriously,

one of the first things I did was to get an old

notebook to write down my workouts in.

Nobody told me to do this, I figured it was just

a very good idea, and it has been something that

I have been doing ever since.

Today I have a stack of notebooks about as tall

as my knee recording the vast majority of my

workouts going all the way back to the Winter

of '94 or so, and I count these as some of my

most prized possessions.

Writing your workouts down is one of the true

"Secrets" of super strength -- if you could call

it that -- I just call it common sense, but many

MANY people still don't do it, with the tragedy

being that they would be much stronger if they

did.

It should come as no surprise that many of the

strongest men who ever lived also placed a

premium on record keeping.

Case in point, Bob Peoples who was deadlifting

well over 700 pounds back in the 1940s.

Here's a passage from his training guide

"Developing Physical Strength"

================================================

THE VALUE OF KEEPING NOTES AND RECORDS

When one starts to train and from then on, a

complete record should be kept of daily training.

Make out your schedule and record the amount of

weight used in each exercise, the number of

repetitions, the manner in which it was performed

and note the effect. Keep a record of exercises

and the sequence in which they were performed.

... Each individual striving to reach the top or

to build strength or muscle to a greater advantage

must find out what suits him best.

Records are invaluable in this manner. Records

will also inform one about what to expect in the

way of personal progress.

For example, in my case, if I could use a given

weight for two or three repetitions, a ten percent

increase could be expected for a single lift.

For instance, if I could press 200 pouns five

repetitions, I could expect a twenty percent

increase or a single press of 240 pounds.

My percentage of increase ran about as follows:

2 to 3 repetitions... 10%

5 to 6 repetitions... 20%

7 to 8 repetitions... 25%

10 repetitions... 30%

15 repetitions... 40%

20 repetitions... 50%

================================================

There's some more to it but you get the idea. And

if you don't have a copy, I would highly recommend

getting one right here:

Developing Physical Strength by Bob Peoples - Mr. Deadlift

As far as training wisdom goes, the Peoples book

is one of the best there is. Written by a guy

truly interested in sharing the techniques by

which he built his incredible strength.

In any case, as far as tips, simply writing down

your workouts is a great one.

Much like Bob Peoples, I have come to some interesting

conclusions in my own training. For example, I know

that if I can bench press a weight for 10 reps, I

can incline press it for 3 reps and military press it

for a single.

I don't know how applicable that formula might be to

anyone else's training but it certainly works for me.

Train hard..

i thought the bit about % was rather intersting...saves the hassle of fcuking around with formulaes.

p1ssed all over my db press pb...

http://www.musclechat.co.uk/performance-enhancement-anabolic-steroids/30222-sublingual-test-enanthate.html


----------



## crazycal1

my current condition at 12"5


----------



## big gordon

Nice one didnt know you had a journal. will need too have a read through tmoz


----------



## crazycal1

in places its more a rant against the world :becky:


----------



## crazycal1

well it was either the heat today or my strength has finally come back down to normal levels.

bit of a sht workout but i`m stronger than i was precycle still considerably.

didnt bother with the last few sets n left it at that.

its rare i have workouts like that, but if its not there its not there.

i think ive trained solidly for 4 months and am probly due a break..

bloody good going for me not picking up an injury in that time.

lol trainings going too well to have a proper break but a week of wont hurt...

hmm good idea that.


----------



## crazycal1

well a week off training is very pleasant.

i took a break for several reasons, one which i didnt mention which was having dodgy guts..

short story is ive been poisoning myself with raw eggs in every shake for months now and i didnt realise it..

i thought it was stress/anxiety...

cleaning my teeth in the mornings was literally making me gag/puke up water fluids were left in me over note..

as soon as the brush went near the underside of my tongue it`d set me off, in fact scrubbing my tongue wasnt even an option.

it was leaving me a weakened wreck first thing every morning and taking a good 4 hours to settle..

try training on top of that..

the penny has dropped about my back hurting more too..

bit dumbass obvious really..

massively increased strength and **** that i am i missed a load of increments out and jacked the weight up cos i could...

i have always always in the past made sure i never did that.

of course i never got any noticeable strength gains from dbol, so i can see how my ego sucked me in.

prior to my fusion i couldnt do continous reps for legs and altho i can now i think i need to be abit more prudent with my use of them and probly do at least half of my reps as rest pause singles.

i thin its only been 2 weeks since i finished test so i guess i shouldnt really have expected to drop any weight yet as it took 11 days to kick in.

thing is when i took a month off after trt dose of 4mg a day(whilst gaining a stone on the same calories) i didnt drop a fluid oz of H2O

i have now upped my protein and lower carbs for a week now but maybe ive just replaced carb cals with protein, but altho theres no weight loss i have noticed a diff in body compostion.

i`m not used to having a bit of BF and i must admit its a surprise how much i`m obsessing about losing it...

so maybe i can empathise more with the heavier set indivuals amongst us...

altho i still tend to think theyre lucky bstrds who can put muscle on easier lol

cardio, ie dog walking is getting abit slack cos of a malingering mutt i cant drag any faster without giving her a complex so after having a think( i hate cardio other than walking) i realised i do like skipping,

i do hate cardio that is intense tho..

i`d rather walk for an hour that do some putrid HIIT that gets everyting over and done with in 10 mins but theyre a masochistic painful 10 mins...

however 100 skips then a minute off for 10 sets worked for me.

i can do the 100 in 35-40 secs so it only took i dunno..do the math just under 20 mins?

ive always liked the idea of sprints...and theres not too much impact on my back..

hmm there was sommat else i was gonna bang on about but its gone lol

oh yeah i watch the movie "kick ass" last nite..best film ive seen for aaaaages!


----------



## splinter1466867924

Kick ass was quite funny!

You thought about playing footy or another sport cal for cardio?


----------



## crazycal1

i have splint but the sad truth is my back altho better is still hugely limiting.

its permanently stiff.

it does allow me to do a lot more than i could before the op, but overall i`d only describe it as a slight improvement 

its a long way off painfree living.

its why i`m trying to work for myself as a PT cos doing a standard 8 hour day would kill my back and virtually unable to train as it did last summer.

incapacity benefit is a jke as ive previously passed every medical with flying colors...

ya know you actually lose points for not sitting there rocking back and forth in your chair ...


----------



## splinter1466867924

Working in a hospital, I do see those incapacity benefit forms etc....

And im afraid word from above is unless your in real dyer need, there needs to be a more critical evaluation; dont forget this country has less money now!


----------



## crazycal1

i think theyre seeking to cut incapacity by 1.5 million peeps?!?

dunno if i got that right or not but its a lot.

i was deemed fit to work right up till the fusion albeit down to a technicality of not having an imminent hospital date..

still makes me grind my teeth cos i dint get a date till 10 days before..

however there are alot of skiving bstrds out there..taking the pss and ruining it.


----------



## crazycal1

ive noticed quite a few of you have put my place down as your signature 

thanks dudes, appreciate it


----------



## splinter1466867924

TheCrazyCal said:


> ive noticed quite a few of you have put my place down as your signature
> 
> thanks dudes, appreciate it


Must be that subliminal crazycal virus that's been going around. :tsk:


----------



## Phill1466867973

TheCrazyCal said:


> ive noticed quite a few of you have put my place down as your signature
> 
> thanks dudes, appreciate it


Anytime dude!


----------



## crazycal1

i`m more of a super bug heh heh

like an itch you cant scratch..


----------



## crazycal1

ive been messing with photoshop for a few mates banners n headers..

i`m not great at it but heres what ive come up with..

yes 2 are v similar but you dont usually see em int he same place so it doesnt matter lol




























quite pleased with them 

amazing how you can fiddle things around and suddenly you get a bit of inspiration..


----------



## crazycal1

been posting threads elsewhere..

liked this..

its one of the emails i get sent..

Got a request recently from someone who's mad

every time I talk about this 1-set stuff, or

says I don't give enough respect to those

who prefer spending hours in the gym.

Actually, what anyone else 'prefers' in their

training makes to difference to me, but what

I happen to like and recommend is trainingg

that actually works.

Just for kicks I decided to attend to the

folks on the "volume" side of the fence. I

grabbed a newsstand muscle mag from a stack

and turned to the very first workout I could

find so you can see how "da champs" say to

do things.

So, for your viewing pleasure, I give you this:

Monday:

Dumbbell Rows 2 x 10

Lateral Raises (drop set) 1 x 8(6)(4)

Standing Dumbbell Press 2 x 10

Dumbbell Shrugs 1 x 8

Cable Upright Rows 1 x 8

Nautilus Rows 1 x 10

Cable Rows 1 x 10

Bent Arm Laterals 1 x 8

Behind Neck Pulldowns 1 x 10

Bent Over Laterals (drop set) 1 x 8(6)

Cable Curls (drop set) 1 x 8(6)

Preacher Curls 1 x 10

Cable Curls 1 x 8

Concentration curls (double drop set) 1 x 8(5)(4)

Incline Hammer Curls (double drop set) 1 x 8(5)(4)

Dumbbell Reverse Wrist Curls (double drop set) 1 x 8(7)(6)

Dumbbell Wrist Curls (double drop set) 1 x 8(7)(6)

Tuesday:

Rack Pulls (drop set) 2 x 10(8)(6)

One Arm Cable Laterals (drop set) 1 x 8(5)

Incline One-Arm Laterals) 1 x 7

Standing Dumbbell Press 2 x 10

Dumbbell Shrugs (drop set) 1 x 10

Nautilus Rows 1 x 10

Cable Rows 1 x 8

One-Arm Dumbbell Rows 1 x 10

Behind Neck Pulldowns 1 x 8

Bent-Over Laterals 1 x 10

Cable Curls (drop set) 1 x 8

Preacher Curls 1 x 8

Cable Curls 1 x 8

Incline curls (double drop set) 1 x 8(5)(4)

Dumbbell Reverse Wrist Curls (double drop set) 1 x 8(7)(6)

Dumbbell Wrist Curls (double drop set) 1 x 8(7)(6)

Thursday:

Incline Press (drop set) 2 x 10(8)(6)

High Cable Flyes (double drop set) 1 x 7(5)(4)

Bench Press 1 x 10

Wide Grip Dips (drop set) 1 x 9(7)

Low/Middle Cable Flys (drop set) 1 x 7(7)4

Pulldown 1 x 10

Chins 1 x 8

Undergrip Pulldowns 1 x 6

Machine Pullovers 1 x 8

Rope Rows (drop set) 1 x 6(4)

Elbows Flared Pushdowns 1 x 9(5)

Decline Extensions 1 x 8

Decline Close Grip Bench Press 1 x 6

Decline Dumbbell Extensions 1 x 5

Kickbacks 1 x 8

Bench Dips 1 x 8

Incline Knee Ups (drop set) 1 x 12(4)

Flat Bench Leg Raise 1 x 7

Ab Bench Crunch 1 x 9

Twisting Crunches 1 x 8

Bench V-Ups 1 x 8

Friday:

Incline Press (drop set) 2 x 10(8)(6)

Incline Flys (double drop set) 1 x 7(5)(4)

High Cable Flyes (double drop set) 1 x 7(5)(4)

Bench Press 1 x 10

Wide Grip Dips (drop set) 1 x 9(7)

Low/Middle Cable Flys (drop set) 1 x 7(7)4

Pulldown 1 x 10

Chins 1 x 8

Undergrip Pulldowns 1 x 6

Machine Pullovers 1 x 8

Rope Rows (drop set) 1 x 6(4)

Elbows Flared Pushdowns 1 x 9(5)

Decline Extensions 1 x 8

Decline Close Grip Bench Press 1 x 6

Decline Dumbbell Extensions 1 x 5

Overhead Dumbbell Extensions (drop set) 1 x 8(5)

Bench Dips 1 x 8

Incline Knee Ups (drop set) 1 x 12(4)

Flat Bench Leg Raise 1 x 7

Ab Bench Crunch 1 x 9

Twisting Crunches 1 x 8

Bench V-Ups 1 x 8

Whew! Now THAT is a workout schedule. If you are

into the volume thing, please PLEASE give this

one a try and let us know how it goes. Remember,

this workout was taken verbatim from one of the

largest, most muscular men on the planet.

Forget all that common sense stuff that I always

talk about and do exactly what "da champ" sez.

Better pack a lunch for this one too.

... a few weeks of this and you'll probably have

to walk through the door sideways (its that extra

drop set of cable flys on Thursday that's the real

secret)


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927

the thing is some poor soul will try that and wonder why they arnt growing


----------



## crazycal1

indeedy and then they come on here and ask what protein powder to buy...


----------



## splinter1466867924

Cal was just looking at your personal training site.

Mind a small criticism? well not a criticism at all... why not talk about your slipped disc and how you could help people who have had injuries as well and how you tailor to meet the needs?

That's if its not there already.


----------



## thetong6969

hi cal didin't realise you had a slipped disc

my missus had one 6 months ago

the doctor told her after 12months of pain and sciatica etc to live with it

she paid for a private specialist and then had op on nhs all is fine now as she is training with me and lifting damn well when she can make it with me(i push hard)

so major respect to you


----------



## crazycal1

actually i had a fusion 2 years ago.

its only lat 6 months ive been able to train even vaguely proply and they havent been a great 6 months either..

thanks dan..RESPEC to the pants!

splint i should and have in the past mentioned it, but i have to be careful as i`m no rehab specialist and i`d be wingin g it even more than i am now...

i appreciate all feedback..


----------



## crazycal1

right then havent posted in here for ages.

for those who havent been keeping up..

trainings going well...

its all here follow the links..

http://www.musclechat.co.uk/prohormones-legal-performance-enhancers/30928-mighty-cal-coolio-v-franki-golden-adonis-v-london-his-rose-tinted-glasses.html

not sure whether test e was bunk or not still tbh..

ive wanted to do this for so long... v v v v v v


----------



## London1976

Haha quality mate


----------



## crazycal1

yeah i`m good ta..soz i`m low on txt credit at the mo...


----------



## crazycal1

doubt anyone will bother too look but theres a vid here of me doing something unusual...

Login | Facebook

wonder if any of the big boys can do that...


----------



## London1976

i wish that bridge was near me. im disappointed cal, u could of came back lol


----------



## crazycal1

now thats a challenge dude 

ripped my hands raw worse than i ever have on deads..


----------



## London1976

Is that the 1st time u made it to the end. Camera man needs to be sacked tho lol


----------



## crazycal1

[email protected] work...

my 89 year old grandad was working it..

yeah first time to end..

just gotta wait for my hands to heal..


----------



## London1976

Camera man was good then cal, did your gramps have a go after you


----------



## crazycal1

actually he used to do ring work (gymnastics) proper full circles n stuff..


----------



## London1976

Strong man huh  so what u reckon my my leggies. Do you think they're coming along


----------



## splinter1466867924

TheCrazyCal said:


> doubt anyone will bother too look but theres a vid here of me doing something unusual...
> 
> Login | Facebook
> 
> wonder if any of the big boys can do that...


Should of been a marine mate


----------



## crazycal1

thanks splinty, too much of a pussy i`m afraid lol..

i daresay i look like i could do a bit of MMA too...

fcuuuuuk thats for a game of bananas...

one of my ex`s went out with a mercenary after me..that impressed me lol...


----------



## crazycal1

err i havent seen your legs bud, but i doubt theyve transformed too much in 2 weeks lol


----------



## splinter1466867924

TheCrazyCal said:


> thanks splinty, too much of a pussy i`m afraid lol..
> 
> i daresay i look like i could do a bit of MMA too...
> 
> fcuuuuuk thats for a game of bananas...
> 
> one of my ex`s went out with a mercenary after me..that impressed me lol...


met this fella in the navy at the weekend, he was like mate you'd fit right in being a marine... gotta get rid of your barnet though.

made me chuckle...


----------



## crazycal1

lol get a haircut ya hippy :becky:


----------



## splinter1466867924

But then I wouldn't look like Edge no more


----------



## crazycal1

[email protected] the R rated superstar...


----------



## splinter1466867924

Alright Hardcore Holly... calm down :fish:


----------



## crazycal1

nah man i`m captain charisma..

i even have my peeps lol


----------



## splinter1466867924

If your captain charisma... and im the rated R superstar... we've got history lol!


----------



## crazycal1

"for the benefit of those with flash photography"

we reek of awesomenss dude :becky:


----------



## London1976

Just thought I reply to make it 1001 replies


----------



## crazycal1

good stuff dude repped...


----------



## thetong6969

spent 3 days when i could reading all 101 pages and all posts on here top stuff and even tho making gains every now and then i'm gonna go back to what made me grow squats deads bench mon wed fri

just for a while see what happens

great post all of it (now off for a kip and to retest me eyes after all that reading lol)


----------



## crazycal1

lol ta dan...

peeps forget basics work..


----------



## crazycal1

right then time to revive MC`s hottest thread..

londons getting to close to my ass!

trainings all going well..

without getting ahead of myself or jinxing it, i`m nearly at full capacity with clients, altho the reality is only half the fookers turn up..

but hey, im getting paid to training people in my own gym...

it beats real work dudes..

well as ive said in another thread i`m rereading brawn and will be starting a new routine soon.

ive an elbow issue that may cause some problems but so far i`m working round it.

however i may have to drop trap bar deads till it corrects itself.

however i`m not 100% if i can sqaut n sldl regularly still.

the plan is to drop bback to 80% of all working weights and build up from there sticking to a set rep pattern and regardless of being able to more in the initial weeks only doing that set amount.

ie if i choose [email protected] for squats even if i could do 15 reps i dont..

i hold back and build up some gaining momentum.

i then should be in a very different place when i hit 100kg.

the idea is to have some EASY weeks whilst building back up.

ive abused this by repping out in the past.

i`ll start by adding 5lbs a week then drop down to 2.5lb then when i`m at 95-98kg i add 2.2lb.

this will if i rest up enuff and eat well enff allow me to surpass my pb and keep crawling on.

even if i only added 5kg thats err about a 5% increase, which for 1 training cycle is not to be sniffed at..

but hey i know real men slap the pb weight up 10kg at a time..lmfao...

i may add weight slower building up to 100%, but if i do its cos i`m planning a looong training cycle.

you guys know what a training cycle is right...cos you always plan these things on a spreadsheet next to your diet..

lol sarcasm overload...

anyhoo this method doesnt mean youre lifting pb`s every workout, just for the later stages..

training flat out all the time simply doesnt work for your average natty trainer..

heh ehe...

i`m back and i`m bad...


----------



## cornish_celt

TheCrazyCal said:


> heh ehe...
> 
> i`m back and i`m bad...


and may God help us all :amen:


----------



## crazycal1

there could be a lil bit of preaching going on tis true, but i`ll try n keep it under control...:becky:


----------



## crazycal1

you all know ive been playing with sublinguals yeah.

anything under a molecular weight of 500 is theoretically subL.

hence most gear should be as well as many OTC compounds like asprin .

so there fore only a quarter of the amount of the drug would be needed.

this is kinda backed up by a subL PH i was loooking at, you only take 12.5mg doses 1x a day.

oral absorbtion beiing a quarter of subL.

ie 20-25% for orals.

100% for IM jabs and subL.

well it seems THC is also subL.

that means theoretically your THC would be 4x stronger or last 4x longer.

i hvae tried extracting THc before and basically wasted an 1/8th and made a vile tasting extact whit no potency lol.

but the premise is sound..

if only...

saying all that test p based trt doesnt seem to be as good as test e..

sleeps great but no chilled sensation like before.

got a couple of amps being donated of test e so will try that.

if that doesnt work ill get some more powder as i know thta worked...


----------



## BMG

Nice thread mate. Love the sarcasm! Haha. I really like your style of training very similar to mine. Have you always cycled you training like this i.e. constant progression or have you had any luck with other methods?


----------



## crazycal1

nice one bud..

cant beat a bit of sarcasm :becky:

i got nowhere on traditional methods, just ripped to fcuk with no size.

at best i toned up alot and cos i then tried too hard was rampantly overtrained...

i see it here, replicated all the time..

since ive cycled weights and now having remembered to cycle intensity too i havent looked back.

this method will work for all bodytypes.

it may not be the best but its the simplest way to progress.

once you have learned a simple form of progression you can experiment and see what works for you.

if you cant make progress and you tried advanced techniques,(as i did for many years), unless youre a lucky cnut, you wont get far at all.


----------



## BMG

Personnally I would say cycling weights is the best way to progress for the "majority" of people. I have used this system for a good few years now apart from a month of so with different techniques just to give things a change or because i am just bored lol. Wasted a bit time in my younger days trying to train like rocky everyday but just got nowhere tbh but we all live and learn eh?

Keep up the journal I will be reading it


----------



## crazycal1

indeed matey..

everyone wants to train like a superstar..

i wish i`d realised all this 20 years ago...

youth is wasted on the young.


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927

Wise words cal


----------



## crazycal1

thats cos im an old cnut :becky:

thanks bud


----------



## crazycal1

hmm well seems ive c0cked my back up for the first time since my op trying to insert squats into my routine along with SLDL.

i`m going to forget about them and refocus on the trap bar.

i started looking for altnertives as 20 singles wasnt giving me any more size despite adding 30kg to the bar..

i`d forgotten i have the options of doing continuous reps post op..

so thats what i`m going to do.

i had been doing this for a while but didnt really focus on progression daftly..

1x10

10 singles

1x10

all done from the high handles on trap bar.

ive always rated how heavy singles pound the body, yet done safely as to not injure.

for me this shortened ROM has made the difference.

however my elbow still hasnt cleared up and ive forgotten to go back to the thread i started about it lol

so i`m not keen on really training legs at all, except for calves that is.

they have been going really well for a chnage.

doing SLDL claves and then biceps for a workout was a big eyeopener as to how little intensity i was training calves.

i actually feel mildy positive about some growth in the spindly lil fcukers...

i do want to try and do SLDL but am gonna force myself to start really light and take maybe 6 month to buld up to what i am currently using cos make back blatantly doesnt like it altho i could still do more (3x10x100kg)

when i changed my routine last month i got it totally wrong about where my poundages were concerning cycling intensity and started way to high with little build up..

that was kinda down to doing bullets at a time i wasnt ready to in my training and my ego too as i`d just hit a few pb`s..

anyway i`m hoping to set myself up for a long gaining cycle for the whole of next year with deads injurys permitting.

also have swapped from test p to test e for trt as i dont think it was working.

test e is straight from a vial i was given.

if this doesnt work i`ll have to get some powder as i know that will..


----------



## crazycal1

total rest day today..

in fact its 12.44pm and iv e only just finished me morning coffee :becky:

ohhh the atrophy... :wink:


----------



## London1976

lazy fook :axe:


----------



## fishfingers

Sounds like a good day to me mate! Work for me then cardio after.

And thank f that London has changed his Avatar =P


----------



## London1976

Lol fishfinger,,,please dont change yours tho lol


----------



## fishfingers

No chance of that anytime soon mate!  shes too nice lol


----------



## crazycal1

reps to the hot avvy!


----------



## Big_Idiot1466867997

That is one hot avatar, feel like committing rape everytime i see it....

Anyway, good journal cal, only just noticed this.


----------



## Pikey1466867920

Yeah Cal does have nice legs, nice tight buns too xx ;-)

Hey Dude how ya doin?


----------



## crazycal1

hey pikey, really good to see you around again 

top man peeps


----------



## crazycal1

big idiot..youre only human dude...

altho it probs does need changing :becky:


----------



## crazycal1

right then i c0cked my back up trying to squat again so i wont be doing them again ever.

gonna stick with me trap bar.

talking of which i pulled 255kg today  had a bit left too which was surprising all round.

specially as i was planning an easy workout as i want to start out low and easy with nealry all exercises and build some gaining momentum..

i`d like to be able to pull 200kg from regular height just to see if i can but dont fancy it on my back still.

so i`m gonna set a target of a 300kg partial lift instead.

not doing anything other than trt at the mo, subL of course..

mate of mine sniper has copied my trt and its put 10lbs on him and chilled him out big style..

same as it did for me.

its far better than antidepressants.

ive found a low trt dose of 28mg a week gives the same effect as a 500mg low training dose moodwise 

like me snipers now really keen to try a proper training dose.

i had 3 weeks of a training dose and strength rocketed..

i also did 6 weeks along with t bullets but that basically didnt work due to the gear we think being bunk.

i`m currently using test e straight from a vial i got from a mate..

seems you dont need to start with powder.

prop didnt work very well, sleep did improve but mood was unchanged.


----------



## mightymariner

Is that test e taken sub L without being mixed with anything? If so do you take the 1ml in one go?


----------



## crazycal1

it was diluted with olive oil i think the ratio was 1 to 1

1 drop giving 4mg of test e.


----------



## mightymariner

the basic dose for IM application is 500mg, how are you going to get that level sub L? interesting stuff all this!


----------



## mightymariner

Lots of drops I guess, lol


----------



## crazycal1

ahh i was talking trt dose.

a training dose would be 1ml split into 4-5 doses.

errr

500mg of test divided by 7 days is roughly 70mg

you wanna get 70mg of test into 1ml of oil.

70mg is divided by how many times a day you want to dose(to be safe i`m assuming the half life of test is only hours, plus the mucus membranes apparently can only absorb 20mg at a time of anything.

so 70mg divided by 5 = 14

so you`ll be having 14mg 5xaday.

anyhoo bottom line is once its mixed up get 1ml of it and count how many drops that is and divide by 5.

it is that simple.


----------



## mightymariner

I guess that one jab a week is more practical


----------



## crazycal1

in your opinion.

it takes no time at all to put a few drops under the tongue.

if i can remember to smoke 20x a day pulling a dropper bottle out of my pocket aint no biggie..

the benefits are stable levels of test in your bod..

i dont want to stick needles in myself, thats the whole point.

i see steroids as a recreational thing and needles imo shouldnt be used recreationally.

i`m not comparing steroids to class a drugs, its just my principles..

it doesnt help that i dont like needles either, but is is only vein injections that freak me..

im fine at the dentist.

if you took asprin subL you`d only have to take a quarter of the amount due to the absorbtion orally being only 25% ish

many many compounds are subL and its becoming increasingly popular.

i`m still not gonna stick my neck out and say its as good as jabbing for absorbtion, but from my experiences so far suggest its close to it.

most people simply dont want to use needles thats why orals are so popular

however attitudes are changing due to botox and presumably melanotan if it takes off in the same way..

so maybe in 20 years time we`ll be banging up our lemsip lol...

anyhoo it kinda depends on how important stable levels are....

you would have problems i admit if you wanted to use more compounds or 1g of test a week for example.

there is of course a limit to how many times a day you can realistically dose.

of course i have no plans on needing any more than a low training dose, so not a problem..

i am admittedly overly paranoid about the drugs ending up as being more important that the training...

thats why im determined to stay no more than a dabbler lol


----------



## mightymariner

It certainly gives another option to needles and takes out the danger of infection


----------



## crazycal1

what ya`ll think of my lil siggy banner then?

too OTT?

not OTT enuff...

its better than my rape site front page that my FB colleagues have seen lol..


----------



## London1976

It looks good cal, maybe change your name to THE HOT FLAMING CAL


----------



## crazycal1

lol are you calling me an uphill gardener?


----------



## London1976

No mate im not. Just thinking of a new name to match your new flaming siggy


----------



## crazycal1

lol your no fun,

probs cos the hammers are doing so well..


----------



## London1976

Kk u are a bloody uphill gardener lol. West ham are still rock bottom but at least we are still in the semi finals on tuesday (bbc2) but Norwich are doing great cal, could be in the premiership soon.


----------



## crazycal1

i didnt say swallow.

i said subLingual.

ie you let it absorb via the mucus membranes under your tongue...

its is allegedly a 100% efficient delivery route.

i got some test e today that was a powder rather than the waxy looking stuff i was given before...

i`m very lucky and mates are always giving me little odds and ends 

i reckon you could probly snort it and it`d work just as well...

well a billion coke heads cant be wrong lol

hmm wonder why no one snorts smack? or do they ever?

hmm its late lol...


----------



## llkevh

peep do snort smack its less addictive that way and your right it is late


----------



## crazycal1

[email protected] less addictive...

i get what you mean tho..


----------



## crazycal1

thinkn i mightve discovered how to make an E-spliff!

same as an e-cig, but tweaked somewhat lol...

ohh 6v baby!

i might do a vid when i my GGTS with AVS finally fcuking turns up...

£160 for a smokeless ***!

you wouldnt understand lol...


----------



## crazycal1

2 of mates have tried this and gotten noticeable effects as an antidepressant AND at a training dose.(ftblke36 i think and sniper)

my next training dose will be timed around my training as recent dabblings imo have been underacheivements


----------



## crazycal1

thats precisely what i`m talking about 

straight out of vial from a regular source.

why dont more people do it?

no idea...


----------



## llkevh

think its gonna make your tong fall off cal :becky:


----------



## fishfingers

Mate im lost with all the talk of substances under your tongue and shizzle but whatever your doing i hope it works for you man. Dont understand all that stuff yet, maybe i will in a few years lol.


----------



## crazycal1

lol and i dont get why something so simple isnt an internet phenomenon..

theres a massive amount of people put there who train, but dont wanna go near needles..

but who wants to be arSe raped over the price of some legal prosteroids?

which have the added benefits of being liver toxic...

i found 500mg of test 100% side effect free and i get overheating type sides off everything lol

again...

ive got 4g of test powder.

thats 8 weeks at 500mg a week.

mix powder with 60ml of olive oil(extra virgin for you my fishy friend(altho you are of course hardcore natty))

consume 1ml of test oil split into 5 doses and take thruout the day.

simply draw 1ml into a dropper and count the drops.

divide by 5.

you`ll prolly find it works out to 7 drops 5x a day.

arms are guarenteed not to explode lol.


----------



## fishfingers

Woah! That sounds interesting mate, how did you come across it? Hardcore natty so far dude but i must admit the lure of the dark side keeps pulling me. Fighting it off though lol


----------



## crazycal1

i came across it cos i was reading about testosterone replacemnt therapy as an alternative to antidepressants.

the book is by dr.roger mason and its called testosterone is your friend.

sublingual absorbtion is 100%.

i aint saying 100% of test is absorbed cos i dotn know.

but a high fcuking % does.

on 4mg a day(1drop) after 2 weeks i was noticeably chilled out.(i`m more of an anxiety type dude than manic depressve)

i also noticed the chilled feeling didnt increase on 500mg a week.

however strength rocketed.

i went from 10 singles at 200kg to realising i could do 10 continous at 200kg(admittedly i mustve been able to do more than singles but i hadnt tried int he past.the test gave me aprroximately 3-4 extra reps.

i think i can still do 8x200kg clean.


----------



## fishfingers

Really interesting stuff! I understand the basics of steroids etc but when you guys get going i switch off because i dont have a clue what your on about lol.


----------



## crazycal1

basically everyone who does trt and trains tries to justify i low trainng dose.

im simply adding a small amount if test to complement my natty levels.

rather than replacing totally and shutting down.

the idea is i have the natty levels of an 18 year old..

all guess work of course cos i can afford private bloods and my doc isnt interested in trt even vaguely and is unlikely to be sympathetic.

personally matey i reckon you should compete naturally and then decide.

i think you could do well..

take gear and you`ll have to be outstanding to even get noticed.


----------



## crazycal1

lol norwich are sh1t at footy same as hammers..

altho oddly they may win a cup and also get relegated lol


----------



## London1976

Hammers are interested in the norwich manager.


----------



## crazycal1

lmfao...

we`ll both be in the same division next season...

go delia..


----------



## crazycal1

trap bar partials today continous reps and for singles.

ive done 200kg for 10 but was too fcuked afters to do more sets lol

so am building up to 2x10x200kg.

also did 10x205kg singles today in about 3 mins which for me is good going,

was too easy tho and weight needs to go up..

backs still twitchy from squats a month back.

most definetly wont be doing them again ever..

when i`m approaching 2x200kg i might do a 6 week subL test e cycle..

this time i know for sure its real...


----------



## London1976

Is this you cal in disguise lol


----------



## crazycal1

lol i spose i better delete it..

seems a shame tho lol

anyhoo

mixed up 1g of test e powder with some olive oil for more trt.

i think it was 12 ml of oil and that gives 250x4mg doses at 1 drop per day.

i actually then dliluted it so you take 2 drops a day.

seems i have 4g left over which i`ll do at 500mg a week for hmm i dunno for 6-8 weeks.

really want to keep it to 4-6 weeks and not need do a pct, but ive enuff for 8.

thats the beauty of orals, no temptation to do longer than you should.

n direct dripping it under your tongue seems a very harmless thing to do..

anyhoo i woint be doing that until my training warrents it.

had a relatively easy workout today.

sldl at 3x10x70kg very easy but i`m trying to strenghten my back so am trying to take my time building back up to the 100kg i can do.

training hard but my back reacting.

100kg isnt a great weight but ive simply been unable to do em in the past.

only going to just under knee height too altho i do have the flexibilty to touch the ground each rep..

but its my old adage about the best ROM being the safest ROM for the individual.

then i did some straight arm pulldowns

calf raises which were very hard.

n biceps which im trying to train even tho my elbow is kinda tweaking like fcuk.

done with alight weight focussing on contraction.

did a few negatives as a client had turned up and assisted me.

i did try some cheat reps the other day on the last couple just to get bar in place and felt it in my back straightaway..

so bugger that..


----------



## fishfingers

How high off the floor is the trap bar?


----------



## crazycal1

i`ll measure the distnce fingers.

its below theheight if my knees tho.


----------



## fishfingers

Dont have to measure it dude just wondered. Got a similar thing at our gym but i cant describe it. Its basically about the same height, might have a go deadlifting on there to see what its like compared to rack pulls..


----------



## crazycal1

i basically do rack pulls with a parallel grip without a rack lol..

i will have a measure tho and you can then gauge what i`m up to as to being hard or a pussy weight lol


----------



## crazycal1

safe to look at if you like a bit of conspiracy... ^^^


----------



## llkevh

its 16 mins long or sommat fook that mate lol


----------



## crazycal1

lol i didnt say it was intersting


----------



## fishfingers

Hey man hows the back? I tried trap bar deads, did 4 sets 5x5 with 200kg and 1 ser 3 reps with 220kg, wouldve tried more but didnt want to do too many sets lol


----------



## London1976

Sorry to hear about your back cal. I reckon you need to stop now and grow old gracefully, time to sit back with your pj's and slippers and let the youngsters like me get on with it lol. Get better soon mate.


----------



## fishfingers

Let the next generation take over .. Mind ya London, your a diff generation from me mate, haha


----------



## London1976

You a young pup then fingers lol. O and I'm 5,6 by the way


----------



## fishfingers

Im 21 dude. Haha 22 in March. And we share the spoils im 5ft 6 as well


----------



## London1976

Youngster huh , I be 35 in July but honestly feel like 25


----------



## fishfingers

By the time i hit 35 il have been under the iron 18 years =O


----------



## crazycal1

is that trap bar deads with a standard handles?

its very good in that case.

still beyond me i think even with the height diff taken off

i didnt realise you were hobbit sized too tho..

fcuk me 15 stone and 5"6 and natural...

lol at under the iron,

irons another word for gay i beleive..

gotta watch what you say here peeps`ll jump on any slip ups lol


----------



## fishfingers

Ive got a pic with the weights on i say trap bar its our version of what i think your on about lol handles below the knee etc. il try and post it in a minute, where do i do it, can i do it on this journal? Hobbit lol, the gods didnt bless me with tallness but il make up with it in strength and size lol.

And jump on any slip ups? Dude its believe, not beleive. Touche biatch!


----------



## fishfingers

Done it mate look at my profile and my album 'fish' lmao. Its the only pic in there..


----------



## crazycal1

lol i type so fast and have to correct so much i`m surprised you dont all think im dylexic lmao

i type with a hammer too...

TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting will host it.

then just paste in to here using







tags

in competitions height isnt a factor but the reality is the shorter you are the easier it is to deadlift.

its 14cm from the middle of my lower handle to the middle of my top handle.

so i`m still nearly 2"+ higher up that you..

(i`m 5"9)

ohh you got me all interested now...

never had anyones lifts to compare to 

hmm i reckon i might get the 5x5 but i dunno bout 3x220kg altho i have done that weight for 20 incredibly rest paused singles..

could i do it with an increased ROM tho..

hmmm doubtful..

had a masage last nite and i dunno if it done any good or not.

still feels like i need a correction 

i got a crazy busy week with clients(busiest ever typically)

typical innit when you got money you also have bills...


----------



## crazycal1

it that a machine with a fixed ROM?

it replicates the movement but of course if its a machine its easier as theres no balance required..


----------



## fishfingers

Dunno man its on a pivot. Think my grips getting stronger, think i need to concentrate on rack pulls and deads to get my overall deadlift up. Hoping 5x5 helps with strongman. Clean and pressed 60kg for 5x5 yest fairly easily, did 1 x 80kg clean and press the other day.


----------



## crazycal1

yup seen the piccy 

is it a machine or free weighted option?


----------



## crazycal1

back fcuked up on warmups last workout.

think its fixed now tho.

taking anohter week off everyting then walking for a week then trainign again.

i will be training as i did pre fusion as much as i need to.

no more seeing what i can do...

im about 175lbs now and am planning on dropping 5lbs of bf.

watched GSP the other nite and thats what i`d like to be sitting at.

then and only then will i think about gaining any more size.

i really must focus on making my body stronger and more resilient..

ahh fcuk core exercises....


----------



## London1976

175lbs, you fat s**t


----------



## crazycal1

correction you small sh1t and going smaller...

that really doesnt sit right tbh lol


----------



## London1976

I will be smaller soon lol. I won't stop till I lose another stone


----------



## crazycal1

yeah well youre weird :becky: you actually like the idea..


----------



## London1976

I will be 10.5 in 3 months lol


----------



## London1976

Yes i want to be small


----------



## llkevh

hope back improves cal. its a fooker to be not training. it always messes with my head when i cant train.


----------



## crazycal1

thanks kev 

tbh if i totally cant do anything i see it as a relief and am enjoying it.

i`m keeping diet sorted of course tho.


----------



## London1976

Old news cal lol. Or myp2p is a good one


----------



## franki3

London1976 said:


> Old news cal lol. Or myp2p is a good one


Oh right I was just about to rep cal but with this new information I must reconsider..lol


----------



## crazycal1

bang me up with free streaming sites then dudes 

innit odd how you can learn more in 5 mins from a mate than 6 months of bungling lol


----------



## London1976

London1976.com is a good one cal lol


----------



## London1976

More s**t for you to read cal pmsl


----------



## fishfingers

London1976 said:


> More s**t for you to read cal pmsl


Lol! Cal loves the spam! :tongue1:


----------



## crazycal1

its not even wnaktastic spam...


----------



## London1976

Look the freak is back with more crap, do us a favour and f#€k off dude. Maybe if you get a proper working keyboard and type in English and not some weird bloody language we could actually see what your typing

without going into your crap link, you get the message now/ **** OFF WEIRDO


----------



## crazycal1

its a programme that posts these up not a person lol


----------



## crazycal1

sleeping like a baby on this ghrp6 

if i can remember to take some melatonon and dhea i have a very cheap anti ageing stack..

a mate of mine stopped his trt recently whilst having managed to cut his antidepressants in half and had a bad couple of weeks..

he`s now back on trt and feeling better already..

add in some HCG for some atrophy and its hard to justify coming off it..

now that has gotta be more intersting than talking about non existent abs... :becky:

am still resting my back but doing the odd set light set with clients..lol


----------



## crazycal1

hmm me backs still abit buggered, havent trained for ohh coming up to a month, so i`m in damage limitation mode 

again..


----------



## crazycal1

well splinter disappeared on us a few weeks back and now i`m sad to say yanny has decided to stop posting here too..

i disagreed with both of em on most things lol but i think it s a real shame.

i asked both of them to reconsider and stay on here but it seems they ve had too big a personality clash with other members here...

lol the way young gun and nick used to get so far under my skin...

thing is, they matured and are now really top dudes..

shame..


----------



## crazycal1

this threads got nearly 50 000 views...:becky:

just goes to show how a normal dude like me can inspire so many...

:becky:


----------



## London1976

Thats a shame lol


----------



## dexx913

TheCrazyCal said:


> its a programme that posts these up not a person lol


 awkward haha


----------



## crazycal1

hmm well 6 weeks with no training..

still only lost 5lbs thank fook..

legs are noticeably leaner with a couple of new muscle cuts showing, but they feel llike matchsticks now lol

no idea when i`ll be training but first step is to get myself able to walk further so i can at least feel like i`m doing soemthing...


----------



## London1976

You havent done a single workout cal for 6 weeks ?


----------



## jonnymc

TheCrazyCal said:


> well splinter disappeared on us a few weeks back and now i`m sad to say yanny has decided to stop posting here too..
> 
> i disagreed with both of em on most things lol but i think it s a real shame.
> 
> i asked both of them to reconsider and stay on here but it seems they ve had too big a personality clash with other members here...
> 
> lol the way young gun and nick used to get so far under my skin...
> 
> thing is, they matured and are now really top dudes..
> 
> shame..


cal,.................... what ever happened to "Scan", nice journal btw......i'd have 50 protein shakes by the end of it though


----------



## crazycal1

i have done 1 workout in 6 weeks.

that was 3 weeks into my back prob and the next day it went into spasm big time.

ive spent £170 so far and the last 5% isnt happening.

if i lift anything i get alot of discomfort just above the pelvis and directly around my fusion 

it feels as if i could be in spasm again if i`m not careful.

however its fine in daily life other than that..

which is sooo frustrationg..

i cant even walk for more than 20 mins without pain building up.

quite simply i dont know who or what therapist to go and see.

my chiro dint even phone me back when i asked him to before i made another appointment..

speaks volumes to me..

jonny, scans just one of those dudes who dropped away..

nice bloke altho had an opinion on everything lol...


----------



## jonnymc

sad to hear about the lack of training.... and your pain bud.

Yeah, i thought "Scan" was an awesome chap! :becky:

added alot to my lifts on friday sessions to my back and triceps mate, have a check out if you havnt already.... so im a bit pleased after my 6 weeks lay off.

only getting to the gym twice next week - you'll love the sound of that hahaha as am at a concert tomorrow night, so the legs and shoulders with have to mix in with the others two days routine....:becky:

:focus: - hope your on the mend and get back to 100% fit


----------



## crazycal1

thanks jonny, i`ll have a look.. 

i know i said i`d upload that vid but its on another comp now but i`ll sort it out..


----------



## jonnymc

was that your clients vid? deadlifts or squats or something? i vaguely remember lol apologies


----------



## crazycal1

its a dude who bends at the middle back instead of the hips for squats


----------



## crazycal1

i`m about to start my first client on a cycle..

he`d been training for 9 months badly before he met me and responded extrmely well to my 2x a week methods.

tbh he`s put a lot of size on just by sorting his food out and he`s looking well..

i had a of probs getting him squatting and even thats coming together, he`s still only up to 65kg with good form but all his other lifts are extremely heavy for him.

so the time is right.

i`d have preferred previous pb`s to use as a gauge but he`s pbing everyweek now and very close to his current maximum.

he found me originally via the t bullets competion thread altho when i met him he said he was googling protein and i came up lmao!

so he`s always been up for a dabble..

ive been training him once a week for ohh 3-4 months?

he`s about 6ft and 12 stone.

i`ll stick a pic up if he dont mind..

he`s probly put a stone on since meeting me.

and tbh his arms have noticeable expanded over the last 6 weeks...

just shows how important food is..

and how anal you have to be for results...

thats sarcasm btw dudes 

i`m presuming he`s still growing on his increased cals so they will be staying at what they are for now.

ain this fault but he`s quite upper body heavy and his legs need most of the work but they`ll take time.

he can deal with the weight we`re up to but more than 15 reps and his form start getting weak so i`m keeping him around 10`s for the forseeable future..

i`m very lucky that he trusts me 

thats thinking long term..

anyhoo

i`m gonna give him

1-3 weeks oral to be decided (anavar, dbol, tbol, t bullet)

1-6 weeks if its not t bullet

1-4 weeks 500mg test e subL

week 6 will be finished with t bullets if i use them.

pct of nolva/clomid probly.

am thinking of using ghrp6 thruout also..

orals are short acting so if theres a prob he can stop em, same with ghrp6.

so altho theres 3 compounds i think that should be ok.


----------



## crazycal1

WTF have i got to type to get a reaction here?

3 compound totally non injectable cycle that should bring the gains of jabbing and fcuk all....

snipers about to do equipoise and test e subL but i doubt that warrants any interest either..

:jerkit:

tell me its a s**t idea or that it wont work...


----------



## crazycal1

ive used every fcuking therapy out there bud...

trying an osteo at the mo..

erm, given that he`d probly have done t bullets when he originally googled and found me i think ive done well keeping him natural so long..

he`s more ready than most on here still..

and he`s got me to guide him lmao...

but yeah i agree he could wait..

if he`d taken them before getting his training and diet sorted he`d have been wasting his time..


----------



## crazycal1




----------



## jakal2001

lol this was emailed to me other week..

When i was a kid, Carol Vorderman was my first hardon!


----------



## London1976

Wheres my last comment ?


----------



## crazycal1

no idea dude...


----------



## London1976

Duh my comment was in thread "wheres my stash"


----------



## crazycal1

ohhh me back is feeling mildy better...

fantasizing about training now lol..

gonna restart with a week of walking then a full body, everything done half weight and for very hi reps.

will be doing lying l flyes and other boring such things too as a permanent part of routine.

i will also start doing prexhausts when i can for most exercises, yup with isolations 

in fact instead of going for 6 reps sets as the norm i`m going to work up to 15 rep sets, possibly alternating between the 2 as suggested by mr.scarb..

i might even consider going back to singles for deadlifts altho i`m not keen on that.

however i should be taking delivery of my "trusquat" when the lucky fcuker comes back from his 10 week biking holiday around africa(lets hope he makes it back...)

so i will be able at last to squat without fcuking up my back...

i posted a pic up of my tru squat somewhere here...

anyho feeling rather s**t and skinny rather than lean and ripped today, but have been for 2 reasonable walks and me backs fine. 

i think this is 7 weeks without training now...

ive been slack and only getting 5 meals in some days lol

hey ho trainmen soon fingers crossed, and a proper subL cycle to look forward too.

a mate is now doing test e, equipoise and anavar and its all working really well...

lucky bstrd!!!


----------



## Verne

Nice n easy Cal..take care with the return to training.


----------



## crazycal1

will do man..thanks


----------



## crazycal1

rather odd i did some warmups with a client and then benched more than i ever have before..which aint much lol..

odd that i havent trained or do BB bench press.

it was if you want to know 10 reps for 65.5kg.

i think prior to that ive done 6x68kg.

pb for thickhandled db`s is 3x6x35kg

so i should be able to do more and it wasnt very difficult, howver i dont get on well benching..specially with a BB.

i have dipped for 3 sets of 8x6x6x28kg.

lol and chinned with 6x6x6x25kg


----------



## London1976

Getting better cal at benching, i warmed up on flat today for 60kg 1x23


----------



## crazycal1

so predictable...

with ya smiths machine..

560lb below the knee trap bar deadlift biatch.

thats 40 stone or 255kg :wink:

it aint what ya do its the way that you do it..


----------



## London1976

Flat bench is done in free barbell cal.


----------



## crazycal1

good for you dude..

if it wasnt for your chest and arms we`d need a flag to see you


----------



## London1976

Ha thats very true. Keep at it dude and you will 1 day do 70kg


----------



## crazycal1

yup it really makes me wonder about the poundages people say they can do in good form.

i took 1 clen pill 2 days ago and have had nitesweats the last 2 nites 

wont be bothering again..


----------



## crazycal1

re your txt london..

the only reason i can lift what i do for bench is cos i i am naturally top heavy and wanted to focus on my legs which is difficult with back probs.

i focused on trap deads to the exclusion of gaining in most other exercises.

i train purely for appearance altho do like some functional strength, so have never found the need to bench more as my chest is my best body part.

i`d rather say i can pick up 40 stone...


----------



## crazycal1

i think you can yeah..

my handles are raised of course making it easier..

i`d love to know what i could do as a standard deadlift i just darent try it


----------



## jonnymc

i'd love to find out too, standard olympic bar


----------



## crazycal1

ive stuck my partial trap deads on vid several times and the bar is well under knee height still.

if i could pull 200kg at the 11"10 i`d be a happy chappy.


----------



## crazycal1

osteopaoth again monday..backs feeling slightly better..

still feels tender if i look for the sore bit tho.

being pessimistic if ive fcuked up another disc and need an op i`ll be going on a cycle to minimise muscle wastage directly post op.

i`m feeling ghrp6 is helping no end for maintaince so some test too i`m thinking could only help..


----------



## ronnie cutler

fleg said:


> Hmm I'm thinking my gym needs a trap bar!! So cal I assume u can lift more off the floor with a trap bar than your standard Olympic bar? I've actually never tried as never used a gym with a trap bar big enough to climb in!!


i've personally lifted 185kgs for 10 with olympic bar and 210kgs for 6 with a trap bar

with the legs able to help more with the trapbar ... i definately think you can lift more with the trapbar

heres me last year lifting 1 rep at 200kgs the first day the gym bought a trap bar and the first time i'd ever tried one (please excuse the cheesy music  )


----------



## crazycal1

car pull pics here...

Login | Facebook

theyre abit sht, but next we`ll be better prepared..


----------



## London1976

Nothing there cal ?


----------



## jordan_

My gym doesn't have a trap bar either. I definitely want to have a go on one looks like a lot better way to do deads. How do you squat with one?


----------



## crazycal1

if you go to my page you`ll find them..

soz i did link straight to the album..

i cant workout how to download them lol

it just tries to download the entire page


----------



## crazycal1

btw ronnie..

youre underlfiting.

you could do way more.

your backs rounding and your lifting with you back dude..

work on your flexibilty and you could pull 250 easy...

and to prove i have a sense of humour i shall post up my 255kg lift...

those of my FB fiends on here have already had a laugh...


----------



## crazycal1

Login | Facebook

dont spose that works either?


----------



## London1976

Yep the link works. You could of done 3 cal


----------



## crazycal1

ahh but only good form counts dude...

i couldnt have but thanks lol


----------



## London1976

U have such big calves cal lol


----------



## crazycal1

i have shte calves, but respect to me for showing them...

it aint about hiding up your bad bits...

(unless its the t bullet comp lol)

[ame]



[/ame]

thats me prior to t bullet comp at 11"4 and with 18 months of poor training behind me post fusion.

it was also prior to me starting subL TRT.

i`m 6 lbs heavier than that now with no training for 2 months.

so again not in my best shape.

however it think that shows you how much weight your gonna have to lose to see your abs london.

at the rate i`m going i`m gonna be in the shape you want before you dude..

whats taking you lol


----------



## London1976

Im 11,4 now cal, i look just as lean as you  i can see your abs and they are big and bulky. My abs are small and not bulky.


----------



## crazycal1

umm if youre as lean as me stick a pic up side by side :becky:

dont think so dude not yet...

well i managed 3 sets each with 3 of my clients without setting my back off..

did a few partial bw squats but 30 was all i dared do and i felt them on back.

cant beleive my chest arms and shoulders arent aching.

i have an idea when i restart properly i`ll be doing sets of 15 and 6 for some exercises.

i really want to be able to do justice to 15`s like i can 6..

currently my willpower is too much of a determining factor still.

ive decided most clients of mine cant actually handle db`s well enuff and add weight for any significant period so i`ll be sticking them back on BB.

the only dudes who can use them with any success tend to have trained for 6 months previously to coming to me.

just what ive realised...


----------



## London1976

You look bigger when leaner cause you have more muscle mass than me, but im happy with what ive got  whats your bf % cal. Im bang on 10, measured from bicep, thats what the calipers say


----------



## London1976

Leanest ive been so far cal.

http://www.musclechat.co.uk/cutting-losing-weight/33529-my-lean-ripped-cut-mission-6.html


----------



## crazycal1

good work..keep trying kid


----------



## London1976

Haha @ kid  im not a bodybuilder but now im a athlete/swimmer lol


----------



## crazycal1

lol i dunno why you train at all dude..eat normal, go jogging n you`ll be in the shape you want..

from what i gather i was in the shape youre after just on walking and normal food..

just before i read brawn..

more seriously i did think the other day why you dont do boxing and decent hi protein diet..


----------



## London1976

I kinda lift weights cal cause i enjoy it. I will be lifting weight till the day i collect my private pension  Ive started eating normal now for the past 4 weeks, im only getting around maybe 100g protein ( just a guess) im more interested in staying lean than building muscle. Plus i aint lost no muscle either, i reckon high protein diets are nonsense cal.


----------



## London1976

I would do boxing cal but i dont wanna mess my pretty young face up


----------



## crazycal1

> i reckon high protein diets are nonsense cal.


so why have you taken 3 years? when the job should have only taken 1?

:becky:


----------



## London1976

Fook knows cal, i know a couple of people who are natty and train as a hobby,

They eat normal food, they are not too botherd about protein, yet they have muscles. Protein only recover muscles and doesn't make you bigger.


----------



## London1976

TheCrazyCal said:


> so why have you taken 3 years? when the job should have only taken 1?
> 
> :becky:


It's taken me longer because I don't eat like a bodybuilder cal.


----------



## crazycal1

you spend money like one :becky:


----------



## London1976

Haha but I cant be without my protein shakes cal, it's a quick fix lol


----------



## crazycal1

ive decided for now recovery permitting i`m gonna do 3 hard sets for 1 bodypart a day with clients.. i appear to be able to go light and train with intensity and not set my back off 

never tried 7 day a week training 1 part a day for 3 sets only...

another first for MC that`ll get ignored...:becky:


----------



## jordan_

TheCrazyCal said:


> ive decided for now recovery permitting i`m gonna do 3 hard sets for 1 bodypart a day with clients.. i appear to be able to go light and train with intensity and not set my back off
> 
> never tried 7 day a week training 1 part a day for 3 sets only...
> 
> another first for MC that`ll get ignored...:becky:


Will this technique allow you enough rest cal?


----------



## Temp

London1976 said:


> Fook knows cal, i know a couple of people who are natty and train as a hobby,
> 
> They eat normal food, they are not too botherd about protein, yet they have muscles. Protein only recover muscles and doesn't make you bigger.


maybe the people you know have very good genetics, you dont so you not blessed with the ability to eat little and gain loads.



jordan0689 said:


> Will this technique allow you enough rest cal?


it depends on the individual really , not every one recovers in the same amount of time which is why people are better of making their own routines rather then blindly following others,


----------



## jordan_

London1976 said:


> I kinda lift weights cal cause i enjoy it. I will be lifting weight till the day i collect my private pension  Ive started eating normal now for the past 4 weeks, im only getting around maybe 100g protein ( just a guess) im more interested in staying lean than building muscle. Plus i aint lost no muscle either, i reckon high protein diets are nonsense cal.


I think that aswell london. As your body can only use so much protein say around 200g for my bodyweight. The rest of it is excreted out of the body. I don't see the point in shovelling more than 300 g of protein down when your bodys not even using it all. After all it isn't the cheapest of stuff to buy.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

jordan0689 said:


> I think that aswell london. As your body can only use so much protein say around 130g for my bodyweight. The rest of it is excreted out of the body. I don't see the point in shovelling more over 200 g of protein down when your bodys not even using it all. After all it isn't the cheapest of stuff to buy.


Very interesting what you 2 are saying.

Can anyone provide stats either way on this one.


----------



## jordan_

jordan0689 said:


> I think that aswell london. As your body can only use so much protein say around 200g for my bodyweight. The rest of it is excreted out of the body. I don't see the point in shovelling more than 300 g of protein down when your bodys not even using it all. After all it isn't the cheapest of stuff to buy.


Obviously the amounts would differ on your size someone over my weight would adjust accordingly. As would some one lighter. 1 to 1.5 g of high quality protein per pound of body weight each day.


----------



## London1976

Me personally just get bored of always having high protien diets, ive hardly ate protein for the past month or so and i havent got smaller, if i do then so be it. Some days i might have 100g and some days could be 50g but honestly i dont care. Bottom line is im not a bodybuilder so i wont eat like like one either.


----------



## crazycal1

ohhh a reaction..

nice one dudes 

who knows if recovery will be enuff, but its just gonna be 3 sets 1 bodypart max probly most days.

did some partial bodyweight squats again today with a bare bar whoop whoop..


----------



## ronnie cutler

London1976 said:


> Me personally just get bored of always having high protien diets, ive hardly ate protein for the past month or so and i havent got smaller, if i do then so be it. Some days i might have 100g and some days could be 50g but honestly i dont care. Bottom line is im not a bodybuilder so i wont eat like like one either.


never?

funny i never noticed the heading of Musclechat containing the text "Bodybuilding Powerlifting Strongman Athletics Skinny Dudes"



jordan0689 said:


> I don't see the point in shovelling more than 300g of protein down when your bodys not even using it all.


not my answer ... see below



PScarb said:


> I want to make 1 thing clear right now.....Its what you eat that makes you grow period!!!!!
> 
> ...
> 
> Protein is made up of amino acids. These amino acids are what our bodies require to exist, to build muscle, skin, bone, hair...the list goes on. When we eat protein our body breaks it down into amino acids and uses them as and when it needs them, for what ever it requires.
> 
> For our interests its building muscle so we need to make sure that we have an abundance of amino's to satisfy our bodies needs, so that we have enough to grow bigger!
> 
> We do this by eating quality protein sources at regular intervals. This is so that our body doesn't turn catabolic and start to break down its hard earned muscle due to not being fed regularly!! In short, if we dont eat enough protein, we shrink!!!
> 
> The amount we need to eat in each meal depends on A.. the amount of meals, and B.. the lean mass we hold. The bigger we are the more we need in a day and the more meals we eat the less we need in each meal.
> 
> ...
> 
> Eat plenty of protein, every 2-3 hours. I suggest 1.5-2g per approximate LB of lean mass throughout the day.


----------



## London1976

So skinny dudes can't use a bodybuilding forum ?? If people want to get bigger (FATTER) then yea simple EAT. But not all of us want to get big. (FAT)


----------



## London1976

So whatever pscarb says must be true then. We all have our own opinions.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

And then again some of us want to get big but cant.

It's coyote wolf's fault for making me do all that running.

beep beep


----------



## ronnie cutler

London1976 said:


> So whatever pscarb says must be true then. We all have our own opinions.


all those who want to look like this










can follow your philosophy

and all those that want to try to attain this










can follow Pscarb's advise


----------



## London1976

Do you think everyone in the world wants to have big muscles. I reckon the answer to that is NO. Me personally don't like the bodybuilders looks that why you never here me rant my ass off about them and I never go to the events either. I'd rather look like my avi than look like pscarb any day of the week.


----------



## ronnie cutler

no not everyone in the world do want big muscles,

but probably everyone on a bodybuilding forum do (poll pending)!

why do you want big muscular abs?

if you just want to be skinny surely you could just stop eating all together

you'd certainly be skinny then

skinny and no muscle or strength

skinny and ill


----------



## London1976

I'm happy with the muscle I got now, I'm more into keeping fit anyway.


----------



## ronnie cutler

London1976 said:


> I'm happy with the muscle I got now, I'm more into keeping fit anyway.


thats great (been serious)

i wish i was happy with my body

and i totally respect keeping fit


----------



## London1976

I know more people on here want to be bigger, seriously tho, I know if I want to be bigger and add mass then obviously eat more, but that's not me, I love being a size 30, hardly no mass, having some muscles. All I want is more visable abs and that's me done


----------



## jordan_

TheCrazyCal said:


> ohhh a reaction..
> 
> nice one dudes
> 
> who knows if recovery will be enuff, but its just gonna be 3 sets 1 bodypart max probly most days.
> 
> did some partial bodyweight squats again today with a bare bar whoop whoop..


Ideal cal. Backs repairing nicely then cal?


----------



## crazycal1

lol....

im long way from training legs properly..

but yeah getting there...

"*adapt and overcome*" as it says on me business cards...

yup i`ll spam my fcuking arse off ronnie, i work with the little ive got and run like fcuk with it..

ive had more work from google and this place than i can beleive..

gawd bless that *t bullet thread...*

and i found my fanboi one very interesting hearing whats what...

ronnie you dont need to dissect londons posts..

he started saying he wanted to be skinny as a wind up and fcuk me has it worked...

trouble is he`s backed hiself into a corner now and knows how much of a pratt he`s gonna look when he recants...

and london the more you go on now, you looking more of a pratt day by day..

just admit it you both wanna be like cal... 










telling ya this PT lark sure as hell beats real work..

its like being on a forum but real life... muhahahahaha! :becky::behindsofa:


----------



## crazycal1

if youre freaky and live in norwich why not come and train with me...

ive had an ecclectic stable of clients so far including a plumber, brickie, laywers, web designers, porn star, hairdresser, tv producer, physicist, surgeon, biologist, drag queen, dog groomer, model, van driver, female to male transgender...

not to forget my male transvestite stalker...

you know i could probly fit in a cyber bully and anorexic adonis..

you`d fit right in 

lighten up dudes this place is sposed to be a laugh...a bit of a p1sstake and occasionally learning sommat...


----------



## crazycal1

ohhh the test e my client is taking subL is now kicking in...

2 compounds no needles...

no extreme toxicity..

(well dbols dbol lol and we couldnt afford anavar, but you know what i mean.. :becky


----------



## jordan_

Ideal cal keep us posted on his progress


----------



## crazycal1

up 8lbs from dbol 10 days in..

subL test e now kicking in as predicted...

next time i train him i`m expecting a lil extra from him..


----------



## crazycal1

just bought a 50m rope :becky:


----------



## crazycal1

on an empty tum with bugger all training for 11 weeks 

ghrp6 is good stuff..

i was 12"4 and am now back at 11"10.

exactly the weight i`d planned to be 3 months ago in this journal.

lost muscle tho..

didnt even try and lose the weight either which isnt good, it just went...

however i dont feel much smaller, certainly dont feel greatr either tho and as ever that pic is a good un..i feel very soft and shapeless..


----------



## jordan_

Looking quite good in your pic mate. I like the soft grey tones there lmao.


----------



## crazycal1

i tiled the wetroom myself, i never wanna see grout again...


----------



## crazycal1

tbh me abs were looking great in an empty tum so i took a pic..

came out bit sh1t so i tried adding some contrast..dint work..

i do like B&W tho...

ohh and thanks bud


----------



## crazycal1

its odd cos me quads are leanest theyve ever been, but proprtionally i`m holding more than normal on me gut..

of course its sucked in for pic..

its like since my trt i`m holding my bf differently..

n tbh i dont like it lol


----------



## crazycal1

ta fleg..

but i`m also the least diety person you know aint i..


----------



## crazycal1

yeah soft for sure, muscles have a little more to them now i can train a bit but essentially they feel soft..

i`ll do some quad pics minus my calves cos theyr e looking like matchsticks at some point..


----------



## Christo23

Hi cal off topic but do u ever go to kings Lynn I saw someone who looked just like u the other week?!


----------



## crazycal1

nuh aint been to kings lynn for years bud..

if thats where you are try and get to naaaarwich for a visit..


----------



## jordan_

Tiles look good can we have a close up haha.

Probably dropped some bf% mate.


----------



## crazycal1

i have luckily lost some bf on the way 

got a pic of it half done..


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

Looks good cal, can I see a new part time job coming your way.


----------



## crazycal1

lol i never wanna see grout again...

i forgot its special waterproof stuff for wetrooms and didnt wipe it off quick enuff.

i spent 3 days scrubbing it off with acid and a wirebrush which was bristleless by the time i`d finsihed..

chuffed with how it turned out tho..


----------



## jordan_

TheCrazyCal said:


> lol i never wanna see grout again...
> 
> i forgot its special waterproof stuff for wetrooms and didnt wipe it off quick enuff.
> 
> i spent 3 days scrubbing it off with acid and a wirebrush which was bristleless by the time i`d finsihed..
> 
> chuffed with how it turned out tho..


Lmao sounds like a nightmare.


----------



## crazycal1

tbh i`m really unimpressed with all my clients and mates who said yeah yeah i`ll be there...lets do it...

then didnt...

one dude made the effort to turn up when he`s going in for bowel surgery the next day...

so you can imagine i wasnt too impressed with all the excuses when it came down to it..

all my online mates from here and on FB are gutted they couldnt join in...

you lot dont just miss workouts do ya...i`m spoiled on here lol...

anyhoo was a fcuking good larf despite a carb crash after me fourth pull...

had some sugar and was fine..

odddly me back feels better today...


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

That gives a new meaning to the phrase on the pull.

Looks like good fun cal but hard to get the thing moving.


----------



## crazycal1

it wasnt too bad as it goes(car weighs 3/4 ton)

it was a sprint to the top basically with a drain half way up that you had to really work at to get the car past it..

i`d like to try with a heavy car so its an achievement just to get to the top...

but when me backs better...


----------



## crazycal1

Login | Facebook


----------



## jordan_

Is that your motor cal?


----------



## crazycal1

lol the M5 is a mates and the smart is mine..

i hasten to add my last car was a matt black v8 landy.. :becky:


----------



## Christo23

Hey cal yeh def be up for a visit any weekend ur free let us know mate!


----------



## crazycal1

got my fat gripz today...

i dunno the girth seems a little familar... :becky:


----------



## jordan_

Lmao had to get that little chestnut in about the v8 didn't you cal haha. let us know how you get on with the fat gripz


----------



## crazycal1

first thought are that they fit on an oly bar as well as standard but on an oly bar they`ve a gap cos bar is thickier..

this makes the fat gripz even bigger!!!

and harder.

be intersting to compare them on db`s as a BB feels awkward with them for pressing.

deads will be intersing when i restart..

hmm think i mightve damaged a ligament in my back, but its a total guess..

thats good tho cos its just a mtter of waiting it out..


----------



## jordan_

When do you reckon you will be back in training cal?


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

Cal why get rid of the landy, one of the best motors in the world.

Next time anchor with your car and pull the m5.


----------



## crazycal1

really dunno J i keeping hoping next week next week lol..

done a few hard sets with voodoo dave today from EM..

10mpg beep beep!

gutted to see it go, it had one silencer and sounded proper... a saxo would sh1t itself next to it lmao

i am in confident in my sexuality and therefore can drive a smart car


----------



## jordan_

I do feel sorry for you I must say. I would be gutted if I couldn't train. Hopefully you will be back training in no time cal.


----------



## crazycal1

[ame]





[/ame]


----------



## crazycal1

i want some of that!

the course not the man lol


----------



## crazycal1

had a storage rack made for the weight plates...:becky:

ouble mirrors are actually a total pain in the arse and make the place look messy even after me mums been round with her rubber gloves an cleaning sh1t..

but by chance i`m hoepfully about to move an its got an extra wide double length garage!

ooooh baby!


----------



## crazycal1

cheque drops are here....

new back please...


----------



## jordan_

That piece of equipment looks quality cal.

You waiting for your back to get sorted before you do the drops?


----------



## crazycal1

my back seems ok to do most stuff for a short time except train bloody legs...

i think a full upper bod workout would still hurt my back tho..

so i`m stuck doing a few sets every other day usually...

seems to be working btw, ive been trying to do 20 reps with a relatively light weight..

however i can car pull...

looking like there`ll be a few of us this sunday too...

lol my secret weapon...

i`ll tell ya whether theyre the urban myth..the stuff of legends next week...

its the first time for CC too...


----------



## jordan_

Ideal look forward to hearing how you get on haha. Keep it up mate you will get there in the end.


----------



## crazycal1

https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=167969979931164

more carpulling shenanigans..:becky:


----------



## crazycal1

ohhhh just did [email protected] on sldl...

tentative fingers crossed...


----------



## crazycal1

now in my journal here i said was going to be doing a few sets of an excercise per day..

non to be done superhard but hard enuff..

usually 20 reps or so..

my CBA factor being the cut of point rather than balls out training..

i can just train superhard at the drop of the hat lol..

anyhoo ive been doing this for about 3-4 weeks now and to start with arms felt fuller due to just being trained after ohh 3 months off..

i`m still not in training perse but i have started to do some hard sets on the tru squat with a real newbie client and so far my back hasnt reacted..

it still feels weakened tho, so little steps..

i do saying that, train my old pbs weights with one dude for bench but for less reps than him and i am up for these sets but my stamina lets me down on the third set, but its coming back..

when i restart i`ll be going hi reps as my staminas down too much for a full workout.

i want to stay in touch with 6 reps tho..

anyhoo i digress as usual..

showed me tensed arms to the missus last nite and she was shocked at the angles ive got on my tri`s now BF is coming down...

now she always thinks i look like an adonis(cant be too of us bud lol) but this time she looked surprised 

that ghrps6 is loverly stuff...

its helped me maintain muscle for sure whilst slowing leaning me out..

diets in deficit sorta tho...and walkings picking up again..

take it sleazy dudes and train hard...


----------



## crazycal1

ohh my back hurt like fook from sldl the other day so if and when i retry them..bare bar..adding 2.5kg max a week... no more fcuking around..

if that dont work fcuk em.. legcurls 

btw one chequedrop did nowt.. ecept make me feel abit paranoid at first haha..

did 2 last carp ull and defo felt very enthused and knocked 2 secs of best time..coincedence we shall three next time...


----------



## crazycal1

this is my new site, it aint finished yet by any means, but you`ll get the idea..

thers a sh1tload of links coming back here so i hope this is cool..

(it`d be in my siggy lol if i could change it without losing existing links :becky:

the-personaltrainer.co.uk

i might change the background if i can find sommat but the dx theme i`m hoping to keep hehe!


----------



## Tom84

The video of the car-pulling is awesome fella. (I've not been here for months and months and clearly you're journal is the first place I came).


----------



## Tom84

How are things in general mate...


----------



## crazycal1

> The video of the car-pulling is awesome fella. (I've not been here for months and months and clearly you're journal is the first place I came).


ahh thanks dude..

no one man is bigger than a site, so its gratifying i`m your first port of call..

car pulling a real buzz, we gotta go for sommat heavier, so a fully packed lara croft landy is on the cards..

should make for some good pics..

you wouldnt beleive the apathy mate..mates and clients..it took a shotgun to get them all there one time..

we`ve got a hrdcore of 4 who just get on with it every sunday nite n ow..

life in generals good..

aint trained for 3 months now but am managing a few sets every other day and my backs still ok, so i`m close to training proper again..

lightest ive been for a year but leanest too..

goddamn 11 stone 7 stone this morning..

i guess ive trained 6 months out of the last 3 years with any seriousness 

pulled 255kg with me trap bar 4 months ago.. 

3 months ago i did my last ever squats and am still paying the price 

aint looking to bad at all tho if i do say so myself..

lol ripped to the bone at 12 stone still seems a long way..

i seem to remember this time last year thinking i just need another half stone...

fcuking modest goal which is taking a long time..

i think i`m in better size and shape than the last time i was this weight tho..

gotta think positive dude..


----------



## crazycal1




----------



## jordan_

Lmao most random tree climb. You must be known as the nut of norwich with your wall climbing and tree swinging.


----------



## crazycal1

:becky::becky::becky:

front of new t shirt


----------



## crazycal1




----------



## Verne

Neat trick Cal...keep up the forward progress.


----------



## crazycal1

lol verne you aint read the thread about my back.. ta bud


----------



## jonnymc

should be a stunt man......:clap2:


----------



## crazycal1




----------



## justheretosnoop

You seen the bosu vid Cal? I'd be interested to see your version of that!


----------



## yannyboy

Dorsey said:


> You seen the bosu vid Cal? I'd be interested to see your version of that!


 I'd say 5 minutes with any of those exercises and I would have ripped and torn every tendon or muscle in my body


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927

Hello Cal hows it going mate? Thanks for the comments on my site they are very much appreciated. Glad your clients are able to get something out of the pics as well.A long road indeed but with support and hard work we can all better ourselves in any area of life


----------



## crazycal1

hey scott..

do you mean your site at *Scott Galton - Legs from hell!* an inspiring website of a *TRULY NATURAL*weight trainer and now the BNBF Lightweight Champion of Great Britain...

my pleasure matey...

you gotta learn to spam yourself dude... :becky:

it doesnt matter if no one listens lol

just blow your own trumpet LOUDLY.


----------



## crazycal1

dorsey i did see a bosu ball recently, but havent tried one lol..

i got a wobble board tho...

theyre great...

[email protected] on a wobble board..


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927

Just lightweight Southern champion mate, the finals are in September


----------



## crazycal1

ahh s**t lol... but you get the idea..:becky:

nobodies gonna sell you except you dude..

ironically you will help me get clients tho.. same as t bullets have..


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927

Hello mate

Once i have the propper pics from the chap that took the pics. I will be pimping out big style. But without them I will be a quite however a storm is brewing that will be unleashed once I have the pics. I got some off him last year and they were nothing short of amazing. He is a natural pro call Chris Nsbuga. Check him out he is massive


----------



## crazycal1

good man, more than happy to help the pimp job if i can..

ive no idea what physiques are around and obviously no idea when the finals are lmao, but i reckon you got a realistic shot of winning it, if not this year..soon..

i reckon you got legs that would challenge in the NPA, get your upper bod up to those beasts and you could do well again.

i dont think the NPA is particualrly natural so that`d be a hell of an acheivement.

i said to the missus last nite,

i think ive gotten a bit bigger..this vest is tighter than i remember...

no she says...

gutted!

lol can you imagine a man getting a way with that...


----------



## crazycal1




----------



## crazycal1




----------



## Ftblk36

I can just hear the neighbours now behind the curtains,

"That freak from up the road's climbin the lamp posts again, e's filmin it and talkin to himself this time...........care in the community just doesn't work I tell ya!!!"

Keep her lit big boy!!!!:clap2:


----------



## crazycal1

hmm first attempt t-shirt..

happy to do an MC one..

it was late.. fcuk i look gaunt..


----------



## crazycal1

an idea of mine..

very briefly and i`ll write it up better at some point

.

you do 15 or so reps at say 50kg.

you take a minute off and do another set, i`m guessing you`d get 10 reps with same 50kg.

another minute off, another set.. getting around 6 reps.

all sets to failure.

i dont usually like all sets to failure.

this way a new client will be able to deal with a 6 rep set which is usually too hevay to contemplate and keep good form and also a 15 rep set done without failing early is the norm.

sooo

you record your reps and next workout you repeat but adding precisely 1kg.

you will now be genuinely pyramiding your sets rather than dropping reps to add weight.

ive noticed how pyramided sets are nrearly always 12 10 8 with 5 kg increments in between cos thats all they have at gyms.

my way gets you working to a much finer line and if progression is strict at 1kg a week i suspect you`ll stay on 15 10 6 for weeks only slowly dropping the odd rep here and there.

i think you could keep this up for months.. ultimately ending up at 8 4 1, and you could take it further if desired.

ive wanted to be able to use all rep ranges successfully for a while now i`m reckon even a new client should prosper off this..

down the line i `d be questioning the size gains if you were doing 1 rep sets but fcuk it, experience it once...


----------



## justheretosnoop

I presume you'd stick to 3 sets, choosing a weight where you know you'd fail on a third set of 6 - it'd probably take a session or two to figure out. Did you design this yourself Cal or you read it somewhere?


----------



## crazycal1

hey bud, well i`m not too sure on total failure on all sets (for a natty?)but i`ll be sticking with 3 to start with.

i think a hi rep finish set(backdown type)set would be good, but unnecessary to start with.

there still needs to be momentum build up altho it will be more limited this way as opposed to my usual 3 sets, all same weight and reps, failure coming only on last set.

this is what i thought of.

its proper pyramiding thats all, but i havent heard of it done this way before.

this should help newbs keep form for far longer and it should allow me to train hard on all rep ranges.


----------



## crazycal1

for this to have any chance of working it`d have to be run for a full training cycle bud..

i`m particualrly keen to try this on bench press.


----------



## justheretosnoop

You reckon you could try it on one exercise alone or would you really need to implement it across your whole workout?


----------



## crazycal1

yeah i should think so..


----------



## crazycal1

well i had my first proper workout last friday, light legs, fat grip weighted chins and biceps, with some balanced calf raises.. all went great, dont get pump usually but those fat gripz..(btw been pressing with thick handled db`s for years now, fat gripz are abit faddy lol)

p1ssing down with rain so instead of car pulling we all had a trap bar session..

my back went..

i did lift more than i shouldve but relatively speaking it wasnt much, but thats irrelevant now.. 

because of the shifted metal work i shouldve known my back wouldnt hold up to any sort of pressure on it.

if i`d have stuck with BW squats till i`d seen the consultant i mightve been ok.

even tho my back was less painful i did know something wasnt right still, i thought i`d be able to lift around it still..

anyway i`m now looking at potentailly 3 months of rehab to get myself back to where i was, altho i might be lucky and once i stop fcukign spasming beableto restart next week..

either way, ive finally got the message i can train legs and use hips and back at same time, leg pressing doesnt like my back much either so hi rep BW squats it is..

small point of comfort is that matt furey only does BW squats and he`s got legs like tree trunks...google him..

anyhoo...

bllx!


----------



## justheretosnoop

Sorry to hear that mate, must do your swede in!

As for that Matt geezer, just googled him...

http://www.thecaptainsmemos.com/tag/matt-furey/

...dunno about the legs but his pecs look great!!


----------



## crazycal1




----------



## garathnormanmtts

Ah.Is this all true?


----------



## crazycal1

since the t bullet comp ive had maybe 3 months of training.

i forget the exact amount..

i messed my back up in february and apart from the last 5 weeks where ive done couple of light sets a day 4-5 days a week max

i messed my back up proper like 10 days ago..

i`m back down to 11"10 but did drop too 11"7 a few weeks back..

12 days ago i started training chest or back every day apart from the days i was in total spasm.

the day i was out of spasm that nite i was laying on the floor pumping out slow reps with an ez bar with 2x5kg plates on it..

i`ve crippled my arms every day since except for when i tweaked my shoulder lol..

so i guess out if the 12 days of this experiment ive only managed to train every day for 8 of them?

sommat like that...

however todays the first day ive even changed clients weight plates cos my backs really weakened again...

so if anyone says to me about not training hard in some sort of sarcy MC way i think fcuk em lol

now when i started this experiment i thought i was fully fit and able to train legs with a modicum (like that word? lol)of intensity, i managed one workout, before i got carried away with mates and started deadlifting more than i know i shouldve..yup my fcuking ego...

however due to my shifted metal work that was just a matter of time as strengthening my back isnt going to make a diff..

bodyweight s should suffice for now..

taking things a bit further back ive barely training since my fusion 3 years ago, 6 months of serious training around the time of the t bullet comp..

i am so fcuking sick of being in mainatance mode ya know...

one of my mates who shall remain nameless (J you fcuker lol) said he liked my training methods but wanted to get bigger..assuming i`m the limit of my training ideas...

i`m not i`m in my forties and sick of injuries.

imo most people should be able to far exceed me by using abit of common sense advice 

so excuses done heres me :becky:


----------



## crazycal1

hoping for a full length pic including cut quads soon... bit of synthol in my calves and hams and it`ll be look out scott


----------



## crazycal1

btw i`m loving yannys new found honesty in his realisations that competitor sized muscle mass is steriotypically(chooses words carefully)down to hormone use and time on..

imo taking things to the next level regarding being a competitor means staying on and lets face it taking more than 500mg of whatever a week.

ive had a competitor wrtie about how he took things to the next level and began competing but for him he said it was sorting his diet and being religeous with it..

same dude applauded the ****tail i was on during the t bullet challenge and aid i`d taken things to next level...

i kinda liked that but it unerved me abit too cos i have no plans on taking anything to the next level with hormones as i have an addictive enuff personality as it is lol

i do plan on using test abit more frequently when warrented and certainly around any ops i may have in the future, but my whole thing is minimal useage when it comes to gear and iwant to stick with it..

that way gains shouldnt be to hard to keep and my goals are sorta modest lol...

anyhoo, its late, i`m banging on again haha..

its all just my opinion..aint asking for a debate..this is the interweb...


----------



## crazycal1

btw the plan was originally to cane my calves everyday for 3 weeks and whatever bodyparts didnt ache too much..

obviously my reoccuring back prob stopped this but for last 2 days my backs been coping with raises..

had 2 very good workouts last 2 days and am feeling tired from it..

weighted fat gripz chins were getting a bit nippy on the last couple of reps and i`m barely starting out..(10kg at mo, PB of 23kg 6x6x5 but not with fat gripz)

treated myself to these...










am going to the norwich gay pride festival tomoz... should be interesting..

i`ll be wearing my english muscle t shirt and gripping the missus` hand :becky:

lol and taking some business cards along...


----------



## jordan_

Looking pretty ripped in that pic cal not bad considering the injuries and inconsistency of your training dude. Not to sure about the footwear, it may attract some attention at that gay pride festival


----------



## Brockyboy

I gotta agree wi jordan mate your looking awesome at the mo!


----------



## The Trixsta

And I gotta agree with both Jordan & Brocky looking Good mate. Top Notch!

:biggrin:


----------



## crazycal1

thanks dudes..

relatively speaking am kinda in 3 rd best shape of life lol..

pic was kinda done to say what you can acheive when things ARENT going right for ya...

gimme 2 years straight injury free training and i reckon i could do sommat special...

i suspect i might be waiting a while lol..


----------



## crazycal1

well i was there... norwich gay pride in me funny looking shoes..

i saw me mate in the parade with is new "wife" both dressed in rubber n big boots lol..

seriously it was a big parade and you saw them first lol..

ended up with peter tatchell standing next to me so i congratulated him on taking on robert mugabe and subsequently getting the crap beaten out of him by mugabes minders..

as you do...

oh i ve desleeved my english muscle t shirt and it looks much better, gotta get them sorted..


----------



## crazycal1

i just bought some Bulbine Natalensis..

same stuff thats in reloaded..

i gutted it was still £30 from a bulk powders site.

but ive been doing trt for a while and the grapefruits need a bit of plumping up..

ive regularly come off for a month in between cycles, cycles getting abit longer each time, but tbh last time i only stopped for 3 weeks and i want to be sure i`m not setting myself up for any wood probs..

for me trt means supplementing my natty test levels not replacing them with what amounts to a low dose training cycle..

imo 125mg a week is replacing not suplementing for example..

thats 4 x what i use.

idea being to have the natty levels of an 18 year old..

who as we all know dont need more to make great gains blah blah...

anyhoo i`ve also been using a recovery supplement containing protein,carbs,creatine mono,hmb,glutamine,leucine,ribose and sommat else lol...

i bought an unflavoured batch which cost the same as flavoured unfortunately as they have to clean the machine to do my special order.. 

tastewise its abit gritty, but palatable..

i bought chocolate by mistake first time round which i hate, chocolate was ok but was foul with the gritty texture..

to be fair they had a lot of complaints about the batch and had had probs with their mixing machines..

didnt help me having to flog it and consume tho..

felt nicely full and pumped from it for first couple of weeks, havent noticed much in the way of enhnaced recovery but i`m training a bit oddd at the mo so its hard to tell..

stregnths no diff...

wouldnt mind trying some build and recover after this as a direct comparison..

i found 2 krevolution caps last workout, i had an excellent workout as a result.


----------



## ***Lee***

Hey Cal, that's some roller-coaster your riding. To say you've only had 3 months serious training, you're still looking in good shape.

So what's the story on your back? Can they offer you any hope on a permanent fix, or is it a case of wait and see.


----------



## crazycal1

back in february this year just before i buggered my back up i planned on dropping the remaining extra BF i`d put on thru subL TRT..

i estimated i i need to lose 5lbs and weigh around 11"10.

i`m now that weight at last and in the GSP type shape/condition i was after..

ie looking as i do n my best pics without good lighting lol..

hardest thing was not losing muscle as i couldnt do any weights..

5lbs in 6 months isnt any great acheivement but i do think losing weight so slowly is still the best way for me..

i`m 4lbs off my target 12 stone still, and i want to drop another 7lbs of bf on the way..

i plan on being able to keep my condition most of the year round without out too many probs..

i want to reach my goal and enjoy it rather than looking for more and more..

i wanna keep refining for sure, but i see so many people who`re never satisfied and always moving the goalposts..

not sure i`m saying that right cos i can hear it all now about underachieving...

i dont think perfection at 12 stone is underachieving tho..

cant see me ever donning a posing thong and getting on stage, but i`d like to be in the kinda shape that could win me the classic class.


----------



## crazycal1

my 3 week experiment of hi frequency training went well matey thanks even tho i only managed 14 days of training out of the 21 lol..

taking some days off now cos im really close to being overtrained.. fcuking exhausted i am lol..

back is doing better than expected, but i really must listen to what i was saying to myself a few months back and take it easy on my leg work and build some core strenght..

i keep sayinig i only need 2 years of uninterrupted training to get some good results n ive got to set myself up for that..

fleg dude..you`ll never EVER see my in a thong.. pair of 1950s style trunks maybe tho lol

what i want to try next is a 1 day specialization routine that involves training a specified bodypart every hour (altho you can do it on the half hour too)for i think it was 12 hours..

i`d like to it on my calves.

the author of brawn added a 1/4 inch to his arms in a day and said he kept the gains..

ive seen a muscletech video ad that did the same thing...

training frequently has set me up for it..

thanks fleg, the frustrations a fcuker.. fingers crossed tho i`m good to go..


----------



## The Trixsta

TheCrazyCal said:


> what i want to try next is a 1 day specialization routine that involves training a specified bodypart every hour (altho you can do it on the half hour too)for i think it was 12 hours..
> 
> i`d like to it on my calves.
> 
> the author of brawn added a 1/4 inch to his arms in a day and said he kept the gains..
> 
> ive seen a muscletech video ad that did the same thing...
> 
> training frequently has set me up for it..
> 
> thanks fleg, the frustrations a fcuker.. fingers crossed tho i`m good to go..


I'd be very interested to see how you get on with this mate.


----------



## crazycal1

this is just weekly mail i get from the dude i originally heard about subL test absorbtion after reading his book testosterone is your friend.

i have no opinion on endocrinologists and the like, but my GP is as open minded as 16th century bible when it comes to anyhting i say hahaha...

so enjoy..

Medical doctors, including endocrinologists, generally know almost nothing about your hormones. This includes gynecologists, naturopaths, holistic, and life extension doctors. You will never be healthy unless you maintain youthful hormone levels throughout your life. There is overwhelming published, international research on the benefits of natural hormone supplementation, but almost none of this is used in medical practice anywhere in the world. Amazingly enough, endocrinologists are almost as incompetent as general practitioners, even though this is supposed to be their specialty. Expensive life extension clinics aren't well versed in this, although they claim to be experts in the area. Men have 12 basic hormones and women 15. You can easily and inexpensively test and balance all of them (except for growth hormone which costs about $3,000 a year). You are always looking for the youthful levels you had at the age of thirty. My book Zen Macrobiotics for Americans talks about each of these in more detail. Let's go over all of them.

Testosterone- yes, women need this as much as men, even though they only have one tenth the amount. Use a saliva test kit to test your free testosterone, not your bound or total. At least 90% of American men over 50 are low. All men over 60 are low. Some women can actually have too much (androgenicity). *If you are low normal (or worse) just use transdermal, sublingual, or make your own DMSO solution. NEVER use injections or oral forms. Please read my book Testosterone Is Your Friend. Men need about 3 mg a day in their blood, and women about 150 mcg (micrograms) if they are deficient. You can buy testosterone inexpensively and legally on the Internet for your own use. Read New Ways to Use Testosterone in our library as well as You Don't Need a Prescription. Sublingual and DMSO are best. *Men ideally want about 100 level on ZRT kits, and women about 40.

DHEA- is vital for longevity. Use a saliva kit to test for DHEA or DHEA-S (sulfate). Some men and women can actually over-secrete this. If low normal or worse, men can take a 25 mg tablet and women a half tablet (12.5 mg). If your level is excessive, only diet and lifestyle will lower it. The published research on the benefits of DHEA supplementation is overwhelming. This is a very important and basic hormone to balance. Never use this unless you prove to be low. Men want about 6 on ZRT kits and women about 3. Androgenicity (high testosterone and DHEA) is common among women now.

Pregnenolone- this forgotten or "orphan" hormone is the most important brain and cognition hormone we have. Our levels fall after the age of forty and then stabilize. Men over 40 can generally take 50 mg and women 25 mg. Use PS 100 mg and acetyl-L-carnitine 500 mg along with this for better brain metabolism, and to help prevent senility and Alzheimer's. After three months you could get a blood test from your doctor as the current saliva kits are just not reliable. This is not necessary though. In 2012 we should have reliable saliva pregnenolone kits. Blood tests are about $100 plus the visit.

Melatonin- falls from the time we are eighteen until it almost disappears in our seventies. Melatonin has powerful anti-cancer, life extension, anti-oxidant, and many other dramatic properties. You can test at 3:00 AM with a saliva test kit. You cannot test this with blood outside of a sleep clinic. Men can take 3 mg and women half tabs (1.5 mg) if they are low normal or worse. People do not over secrete this, al-though a very few people over 50 still have youthful levels. We do not sell the saliva test kits as ZRT will not do pregnenolone or melatonin. If you are over 50 you can take this without testing.

Thyroid T3 and T4- soon there will be saliva kits for these. The blood spot kits are overpriced. Go to Blood Testing Made Safe, Simple and Affordable by HealthCheckUSA and send them $85 for panel 2 thyroid to test your free T3 and free T4, not your T3 uptake. You must be midrange! Your doctor or endocrinologist has no idea what they are doing here. If low normal or worse, try 50 mcg of generic Synthroid (T4) if your L-thyroxine is low, and 12.5 mcg of generic Cytomel (T3) if your triiodothyronine is low. Increase these doses if you don't get midrange levels. Do not accept mere "in range" levels. (Add high and low range and divide by 2 to get midrange.) These are bioidentical hormones, with no side effects whatsoever when used properly. Retest after three months to see if this is the right dose. Some people have hyper levels which can only be lowered with diet and lifestyle. You can buy these legally and inexpensively from Mexican online websites. Google such terms as Levoxyl and Cynomel. Read the You Don't Need an Rx article. Do not use Armour® pig thyroid as it has both T3 and T4 combined.

Growth Hormone- falls from the time we are eighteen until it almost disappears in our seventies. There are no saliva tests, and cannot be measured with a single blood test. IGF-1 levels do not accurately measure GH. You really have to go by RESULTS here, especially if you're over 50. More lean body mass, less body fat, better cholesterol profile, better mood, more energy, and stronger immunity are what you should expect within 6 months. You need to inject this; however you can use sublingual GH in DMSO. 1 mg equals 3 IU. Use 1 IU (0.33 mg) daily. This will run about $3,000 a year! It is almost impossible to get Chinese Jintropin or Hypertropin on the Internet now due to customs illegally seizing shipments. Don't even think about GH until all your other hormones are done. GH is as overrated as it is expensive. Don't confuse expense with effectiveness. Just because morons in Hollywood use this doesn't mean you should. It must be refrigerated after diluting, only lasts two weeks, and is destroyed if you merely shake it!

Progesterone- is important for both men and women. Women should read my Natural Health for Women, and men The Natural Prostate Cure. Always use a reliable transdermal cream with at least 1,000 mg USP micronized progesterone per two ounce jar. Premenopausal women can use it two weeks every cycle. Postmenopausal women can use this any two weeks of the month. Men can use 1/8th teaspoon five days a week directly on their scrotum. You don't need to test this, and saliva won't test progesterone because it is fat soluble and needs a blood serum (not plasma) test.

Insulin- test insulin resistance (not actual insulin) inexpensively with a one draw GTT (glucose tolerance test). You drink a cup of glucose, wait two hours, and have your blood sugar measured. Look for 100 or less and not the 120 level the doctor will tell you. Your fasting blood sugar level should be 85 or less, not 100 or less. If you have blood sugar problems you can cure them naturally as long as you have a pancreas. Read my book The Natural Diabetes Cure. Your fasting blood sugar must be 85 or less. If it is you probably are fine. Remember that number- 85 or less.

Cortisol- is the stress hormone. Ideally you want to do a four saliva sample test in a 24 hour period at

9/1/5/9. If you have high cortisol only diet and lifestyle will lower it. High cortisol levels are pretty epidemic is Western societies due to stress. Low cortisol can be raised by Cortef® ( cortisol aka hydrocortisone) tablets. You can use the ZRT kits for this. Testing cortisol is just not important.

Estradiol- is the strongest, and most dangerous, of the three basic human estrogens. American women generally have excessive- not deficient- levels. American men over 50 also generally have excessive levels. Only diet and lifestyle will lower estradiol. Measure all three estrogens with a saliva test kit. The very, very, very few women who have low estradiol levels can use natural transdermal creams or gels, not oral tablets. You want low normal levels like rural Asian women. Low normal is best.

Estrone- is a powerful and potentially dangerous estrogen. See all the above information on estradiol. Only diet and lifestyle will lower excessive estrone levels. Women should read my Natural Health for Women, and men The Natural Prostate Cure. Very few women are low. Low normal is best.

Estriol- is the forgotten or orphan estrogen, even though it comprises over 80% of human estrogen. It is also the "good" or beneficial estrogen. Women who are deficient should use sublingual or transdermal, never oral, estriol. Men are rarely deficient in estriol. Doctors have no idea what estriol is, and chain pharmacies cannot even special order it. Use a compounding pharmacist, or find estriol cream on the Internet with 0.3% or more. High normal is best, like rural Asian and vegetarian women.

Cholesterol- is, in fact, a hormone. Make sure your total cholesterol is about 150. Most American adults have levels of about 240. Make sure your triglycerides are under 100. Diet and lifestyle keep your cholesterol and triglycerides low. Total cholesterol and triglycerides are the best predictors of CHD health. Heart and artery disease is the biggest killer of all.

You will never enjoy the best of health or live out your years fully unless you keep your basic hormones at youthful levels. There are never any side effects when using natural hormones in proper ways.


----------



## crazycal1

time to start increasing cals i think... face is looking abit.... i had just trained tho lol


----------



## crazycal1

[video=youtube_share;-HmGRKEWih4]






wtf is going on with my lower back? thats ugly...


----------



## justheretosnoop

Back-abs!!!


----------



## crazycal1

lol i dunno dude..

you can see the plate at the bottom of my back quite clearly tho


----------



## crazycal1

[video=youtube;HH2jkNjiTPI]






second military press session of cycle 3x 6x55kg.

altho the first set looked and felt easy last set was tough..

i`ll be adding 1kg a week from now on....

bit sooner than i planned but i`d never done 50kg till i tried it as ive used db`s for last few years...

in 3 weeks time first set will be as hard as 3rd set is now..

3rd set will be OMFG hard lol..

hoping to get to 3x 6x6x60kg at least for 2 sets if not the full 3 as i suspect i`ll drop the odd rep on the last set..


----------



## justheretosnoop

How long do you generally take between sets Cal?


----------



## crazycal1

2-3 mins for upper bod..

5 mins for legs if needed..

first 2 sets looked easy but hen they should do as its only second time into cycle..

a very rapid and slightly less controlled 200kg partial...

[video=youtube;C7HqkMgnhO8]






my back is NOT as arched as i assumed it would be.

not a twinge tho and my backs very tweaky still

less weight maybe 190kg wouldve been more controlled..

will do some more reps allen..

got my thick bars made..

not exactly an ez bar and needs bending abit more.. but hey, it looks good lol

[video=youtube;W99hL65bhhw]


----------



## crazycal1

in fact now ive looked at that a few times i wont be trying that weight again.

gonna go back to 180 and do single reps with a couple of secs rest each time..

i`ll vid those ones too..

couldve sworn my back was actually arched..

and that rocking motion..not good..

just goes to show doesnt it


----------



## allbro75

Still think this forum would benefit from a video section, to get advice on form and show off PB's.

I find it hard to get the arch in my back, bad posture more than bad form TBH, I keep it as straight as possible without slouching over and never get any pain in my back. I still try and arch it by looking as far up as I can but never seems to happen.

200Kg from someone your weight is still quite impresive cal, you didn't even look like it was a hard lift for you aswell. So do you think a few second rest between each rep is a good thing for a deadlift?


----------



## crazycal1

> So do you think a few second rest between each rep is a good thing for a deadlift?


yeah of course mate.

ive tried 200kg 2x after successful 190kg lifts.

both times unsuccessful.

ive never done BB deads until the last few months so was just testing out what i could do still..

i laugh at dudes who add 10kg a time and claim pb`s..theyre still doing singles basically.

this 200 happens to be a pb so far.

if i`d kept battering away from 190 trying to hit 200 in the end i mightve got it but i`d be heavily plateaued.

i added 2.5kg each time i retired the lift each week.

only doing 1 lift at that weight.

tbh i shouldve done 197.5kg last nite but there was 3 of us training and i got the weights wrong on the previous lift.

195 seemed easy so going against better judgement and being a total hypocrite rather than wait a week or doing 197.5kg i kinda thought fcuk it..

it was a very educated guess tho.

it was a very hard lift, and i wouldnt have fancied more on the bar last nite.

my 255kg trap bar was a harder lift, but its mechanically so much more efficiient it was kinda easier lol.

trap bar now feels very dangerous for my back and straight bar my back feels..well pretty solid..

next week i`ll be trying 201.25kg.

in time im` hoping back will allow trap bar lifts again, but i cant beleive 6 weeks ago i had practically given up deadlifting or any serious hip work.

singles for me are safer than continous..

allen you dont get an arch in your back at all mate.

this is cos of youre height and youre flexibility.

raise the bar with a cage or blocks.

someone at 5"9 does not need to lift at the same height as a 6 footer..or vice versa..

an ultimate goal for me would be 1x200kg lift from the floor, but i`m a mile from that right now and wouldn't lift from the floor on a regular basis if you paid me..

i`d love to try one day tho and get 200kg at under 12 stone.

300kg partial with a trap bar is the other.


----------



## crazycal1

it is below the knees fleg, its 16.5" to the top of the bar..

nuh mate i failed 200kg 2x and had to work up for that lift.. i do think ive got 220kg in me this year tho if i go slow..

i`ll be honest altho my back felt great and does today i keep imagining it snapping..not good lol

i wouldnt like to deload that quickly altho i know some strength training coaches go with it.

plus all the damage to fibres is done on the way down..

this is my workout rather than regular ego lifts..

i plan to do 10 singles at i dunno 150-160 increasing and then the single..

i extended my trap bar cos of the simialr prob..

thanks bud


----------



## crazycal1

hmm dependent on where i put my scales i weight 11"4 or 5..

thats a loss of 2-3 lbs this week.

its presumably fluids...

but enuffs enuff its time to increase my cals again altho my training finally warrents it so timing is kinda cool..

i dont feel small tho, this week in particular i`ve noticed new clients eyeing my arms up and lets face it 15" guns are nothing to shout about..

i got some body fat calipers of a mate for my b day and i`m reliably informed i`m 2% fat lol howver my arms are leaner than theyve ever been and have only ever ben 15" 3/4..

in the past when ive bulked it just goes all around my torso and look like a fat spider..

dunno how you look bigger all over so much trixsta,,

my legs put fcuk all fat on them and i end up looking like tony soprano lol

they grow but they just dont appreciate a bulk it seems..

the last time i bulked was before my op 3 years back and when i did trt and put on 10lb in 6 weeks it went on about as bad as it could.

i still think the trt normailzed my body/metab somehow.. i was eating 800? g of carbs a day and lean pre trt..thats stress for you.. thats how i know subL works, because of the profound effect 28mg a day had on me dripped and held under my tongue.

i`m now eating half those carbs..

ive cut down on the milk i drink, to probly 2-3 a day, replaced milk with soya and hemp milk/water in my shakes..

taken out the natty yog and put in a yakult..something to do with being fermented being good..

peanut butter in 2 of my daily shakes..

replaced last thing at nite tuna meals with nuts and milk.

generally tried to decrease carbs and increase healthy fats.

im trying to clean my carbs up for the occasional meal ie my tea with the use of mushy peas instead of spuds or pasta.

1 small 300g tin of mushy peas contains 15g of protein and 38?g of complex carbs (non starchy)

thats bascially 15g of free protein.

downside is if your hungy already the sugar releasee is slow slow i actually get the raving munchies lol which is rare.

i aslo use for example a tin of lentil soup.. same deal as mushy peas grammagewise.

stick in some chicken breast and some spicy mixed beans and you got a s**t hot meal in 2 mins..

ministrones nice too.. and the meals only cost a quid.

anyhoo i`ll just be increasing the oats in my shakes and taking it from there..

trainings going seemingly well..

weights slowly going up and should be approaching p`bs in 6 weeks...

rock n roll...


----------



## justheretosnoop

TheCrazyCal said:


> ...in the past when ive bulked it just goes all around my torso and look like a fat spider...my legs put fcuk all fat on them and i end up looking like tony soprano...


Brilliant! Since when did bods from Norwich become funny?!!


----------



## crazycal1

Dorsey said:


> Brilliant! Since when did bods from Norwich become funny?!!


1967 bud 

well i tried some LIGHT single sldl yesterday as i wasnt feeling up to much.

i can rep for 10 at 100kg even tho i never do the exercise as you guessed it, it hurts my back..

sooo i thought i`d do some singles at 110kg.

but they ended up being done not as partial bent legs which i usually do for a single but somehow hoiked the fecking thing up entirely using my back..

sldl is usually done from standig and holding the bar and then lowering bar and using hamstring/ass contraction to draw yourself back up..

form was far better than for that 200kg but i got some sort of sensation in my back, which i actually listened to and stopped immediately..

very close shave that..

was ok tho altho it did tighten up later on, but i then did bench at 6x7x8(was planning 3x6)at 68.5kg which is kind of a PB(well it is..)

seems like i should be able to extend this each week for a while and will post up what happens each time i lift it.

my bench weight is poor and ive wanted to work on it for ages.

ive been using my tru squat machine and its going well, i suspect for now i should stick to it and forget plans of increasing deadlifts to 220kg by xmas..

i`m still gonna increase it, but last nites slight scare has reminded me a few months back i was resigned to not be abe to train legs with anything other than BW squats, so i reckon i`m gettin well ahead of myself andneed to focus more on lifting for the next 20 years rather than the mext 6 months like i said i would...

doh....

lol


----------



## crazycal1

some absolute shtbag hacking cnuting fcuking morrocan has hacked my site at HaCkEd By* Moutamared

i wouldnt have known but london was looking for a crafty 5 knuckle shuffle and obviously had a let down lol...

i`m guessing ive pssed someone off this cos i cant imagine a random hacker coming across my site..

ive had little bits of niggling sht crop up ever since i banned that pr1ck mask..

who the fcuk have i pssed off enuff for them to go to that sort of trouble, if it was local i doubt it`d be an interweb based attck, so it means some ****head on line...

you `re no-one untill youve had a TV stalker and been hacked..:becky:


----------



## crazycal1

see what the w**kers done he`s even changed what my web addy says..


----------



## crazycal1

View attachment 2538
:becky:

105kg for 20 rep rest pause on tru squat ( 3 breathes max as many as i need and just off parrallel..back doesnt like lower for now..)

chins 6 bw 6x6x6x15kg then to failure of around 8-10reps (pb is 6x5x5x23kg)

incline bench is on the up for the first time in years( been doing db`s for 2 years 3x6x6x6x33.5kg) and am currently at an all time high of 6x7x8x70kg

dips are about to be weighted (pb of 8x8x6x28kg) and milipress is around 3x6x55kg

pissing around with deads as backs abit funny still but looking at starting around 10 quick singles for 150-160+ maybe trying to increase that 200kg i was saying about earlier..

lifts are pretty sh1te cos i focussed so much on trap bar..

dont regret it and will continue to focus on legwork if and when i can..

trap bar pb`s 20 singles for 220kg, 10x200kg, 1x255kg all videod.


----------



## justheretosnoop

Are you gonna drop TB going forward now and stick with oly then Cal?


----------



## Brockyboy

What did mask get banned for I seen he'd gone!

he was commenting on one of my threads and now it looks like i'm randomly answering half my own questions lol!


----------



## crazycal1

brocky he got jealous over those 5 bags of protein i posted up..

he then started getting personal..

i was mod at the time and left to it basically, kept trying to be nice about it..

(gave me an insite into what nick500 went thru when he was stuck here as the only functioning mod)

i didnt like mods who ban for banning sake but i was wrong,he got personal and then mentioned my missus so i banned him..

he then sent me a nice email via my site..kinda creepy...

aint heard from him since..

weird online sh1t has happened since then..

EM threads being reported to google.. sites been hacked too now altho im now thinking it was random..

he then sent some sh1t stirring emails to the management here... all bllx..

just to say if i`m mates with someone on here and i get asked advice or i wanna chat with them i do invite then to chat on my site which has a shout box..

my site is used for chatting in real time and we rarely bother posting..

i dont see that as a conflict of interests as i spam the aRse off this place at the sites i use online.

first forum i discovered and ive been here nearly everyday since..

sad cnut maybe lol.. maybe its just a form of OCD..

anyhoo doug has offered to check IP`s for me if needed  so i fi ever do discover mask has been fcuking me about i`ll have an addy.

dorsey, i havent given up on trap bar, but currently it just doesnt feel right on my back.. it hits the bit i strained in february still..

so for now anything that doesnt hurt is an option.. when i can i`ll go heavy but tbh these 20 reppers in the tru squat are making a bitch of me so i`m gonna stick(focus on) with them..

whatever happens with deads will happen..


----------



## crazycal1

trained chest shoulders tris since last leg workout and getting 3 sessions in a week is hard and i`m realising straight away i need to work over an 8 day week..

i can train monday, wednesday but need to train saturday instead of the presumed friday, then take 2 days off..

the 1kg increase on bench to 71kg took me to 6x6x6 when previous chest workout i`d managed at 6x7x8.

i really should only be going 6x6x6 regardless of what i can do to cycle intensity and poundage, but the ego keeps trying to go to positive failure.

by going to failure rather than backing off, me chests taking longer to recover..

must admit 70kg was easier than i thought, you gotta rememeber ive not straight bar pressed for ages so had no idea how strength had come on from db`s..

lol v foccussed on getting 80kg now which i didnt think i`d ever be saying..

cycle is planned for 3 weeks time i think andi know i can keep progression up till then when i`ll be way beyond pb`s for most things..(shame trap bars not amongst them)

3 of us are doing subL t bullets(dunno if that`ll work or not but i will not 100% how well it works if it does) 1 a day or equivalent for 3 weeks and test e 500mg a week subL too. for 8 weeks. ( 8 weeks in total for both)

1 client got early signs of gyno 5 weeks in last time and i guess he`ll be doing nolva thruout..

its the dude who was mili pressing in one of the vids ealrier on page..

i really need to stick a before pic up of him for you appreciate the changes he`s made..

the other dude has before he started training pics up at my place and some current vids..

ive been really lazy and still havent got pics of them for me pt site either.. once this hacking sh1t is sorted and i get some headspace for spending some time on it and doing some proper articles (wanna write a training book lol)) i`ll sort it out, before and after page is most heavily veiwed..

dude i train has an SEO company and when ive finished fcuking about i`ll hand it over to him so i come up on more varied searches..

ive had clients come to me cos they`d been googling t bullets and also cos theyve been googling trt..

gawd bless google lol...

i have been eating a bit more but the scales arent doing much, im at a year long low of 11"6, but probly the leanest ive ever been at the weight..

feels much nicer than porkier at over 12..

altho that feltgood in my head lol..

i am gonna start forcing more cals down as weights increase, basically i`ll be adding more oats to my shakes, i have sh1tloads more pro than i probly need and healthy fats are are the up..

i`m after lean gains with a slight increase of fat at most,(whilst on cycle) and if i`m a rock solid 11"10/11 at the end of it 2 months post cycle and i look it, i`ll be happy.. i`d be expect to be as lean or leaner as i am now tho..

ive changed training to 3x a week, dunno if ive said..

a form of deadlift

bi`s

calves

chest press

shoulder press

dips+cgbp

tru squat x2x20 rest pause

weighted chins/pulldowns

shrugs or calves


----------



## allbro75

Mate got to say I'm hating your new avy, you look almost too skinny in it, maybe its the way you streching your chest out or the lighting but not a good look, abs are the business though. How do you feel having such a low bf, I was down at about 8% for about a year a while back and my body didn't seem to like it. I always had a cold and always felt tired and week but when my bf is about 12 - 15% I feel much better.

My bench press is around the same as yours and have just ditched the db's to try and get it improving, I always feel I get a better workout on flat bench to db's. The next day I feel it in my chest back and traps which I don't get from db's. Think I'm going to order the small 0.5Kg plates to help improvements.

Looking forward to seeing if you get any results off the t-bullets, what do you have to do to the capsules to make them suitable for subL?

Like the look of your workout, don't understand how people can do 8 or 9 different exercises in a workout. They must be doing it half assed because after 3 or 4 different exercises I'm done.


----------



## crazycal1

i think you simply dissolve the t bullets in acetone and then filter off with a filter paper.. allow to evaporate and add to olive oil..

not all poses make me look big.. lol i aint big..

i`m trying to ge pics of me at my best but not as unrealistiCALly good as i used to..

lol the my space angles...

i do presses with low incline, dont like flat BB as if done it on an incline for so long..

do get the 0.5`s..

i feel much better at this weight and leaness than i have pretty much ever..

v happy in my skin currently and am on absolutely nothing at all..

havent been for 2 months..

i can hold this condition easily and could drop more.. head wont allow that tho..

hence..

the plan is to be 12 stone and then in increasingly good condition for ever.. no point in chasing always changing ideal, i wanna enjoy how i look..

i want to see hwo much muscle you can cram onto my frame and remain in that weight limit..

have no idea if bullets will work but if they do i`ll know precisely how they compare..


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

Good reading Cal I hope it goes well for ya mate. Ill keep an I on this,. I'm always willing to try something new.


----------



## justheretosnoop

How will you know it's the bullets that are working and not the test e? Forgive the amateur Q, not my area of expertise...yet!!


----------



## Brockyboy

Lol yeah I mind that 5 bags of protein, you still working your way through them?


----------



## doggy

TheCrazyCal said:


> btw the plan was originally to cane my calves everyday for 3 weeks and whatever bodyparts didnt ache too much..
> 
> obviously my reoccuring back prob stopped this but for last 2 days my backs been coping with raises..
> 
> had 2 very good workouts last 2 days and am feeling tired from it..
> 
> weighted fat gripz chins were getting a bit nippy on the last couple of reps and i`m barely starting out..(10kg at mo, PB of 23kg 6x6x5 but not with fat gripz)
> 
> treated myself to these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> am going to the norwich gay pride festival tomoz... should be interesting..
> 
> i`ll be wearing my english muscle t shirt and gripping the missus` hand :becky:
> 
> lol and taking some business cards along...


aye don't forget your wife or youll get eaten alive.


----------



## crazycal1

bullets should kick in in a few days, full water retention in less than a week going by last time..

test e takes 12-14 days..

lol brocky ive gone thru double that protein in a month..


----------



## LEGION

ha,ha,,,,cal' you've a wicked sense of humor:nod:


----------



## crazycal1

well it was sldl day today which basically i cant do cos of my back..

altho i did do 1x10x60kg.. much more and later on me back aches and doesnt clear up..

then did a few singles at 100, then put bar up to 150kg and did 10 singles one after the other with only a few secs in between the last ones, i did stay down for most of them, but stood towards the end to take stress of back..

170 flew up as did 190 so tried 210kg and absolutely p1ssed it..

nice..

back felt good, dont wanna get ahead of myself and start talking about an increase every week again, but if it feels good i`ll keep nudging it up..

was training with a client and tbh if i hadnt been i`d have probly tried more weight :jerkit: gotta keepon top of that lol


----------



## crazycal1

incline bench

6x6x72kg

6x73kg.

fingers crossed for 80kg in 6- 7 workouts time.


----------



## crazycal1

i dotn always read these when i get sent them..

People all over the world are desperate for health insurance. The vast majority of them cannot afford this and look to the government for nationalized health care. Something for nothing in order words. Get someone else to pay your medical bills. In 2014 Saviour Obama will further bankrupt this country with universal health care. Marx is laughing in his grave. Nothing fails like government programs. You get 10 cents back for every dollar you pay in taxes. Government health care has been a total, complete, absolute failure in every country is has ever been tried. Even private health insurance is a complete waste of money. Yes, auto insurance and home insurance make sense. Health insurance is just plain stupid. Have you ever met one single person who was happy with their health insurance plan? Of course not. Even welfare recipients, who are getting "free" (at our expense) health care, hate their plans.

An ounce of prevention is worth ten pounds of cure. All health plans are after-the-fact allopathic care. After-the-fact. This is completely 180 degrees backwards. People are so insecure they feel they must be "safe" and "protected" by an expensive health plan. These plans get more and more expensive every year, while delivering less and less.

Insure your own health with diet and lifestyle! That's real health insurance. Go print out the article Seven Steps to Natural Health, and tape it to your refrigerator. Diet is everything. Eat whole natural foods. Eat two meals a day. Eat out as little as possible. Don't eat junk or snack foods. Take your lunch to work. This will cost you less than the typical deadly American diet. Spend $100 a month on proven supplements and hormones. You can take all the scientifically validated supplements, and balance all your basic hormones (except for GH) for about $100 a month if you are over 40. People under 40 simply do not need health insurance. Younger people do not need health plans.

Exercise every day. Join a gym, walk, play tennis, whatever you like to do. Do not take prescription drugs, except temporarily in an emergency (natural hormones like testosterone and thyroid do not count here). Fast every week for 24 hours on water. Join the monthly two day Young Again International Fast. Limit or end any bad habits. You don't have to be a saint, but you don't need to smoke, drink coffee, or use alcohol.

Follow these seven steps, and you won't need any health insurance. Your diet and lifestyle will be your insurance. Health is real wealth, and costs very little financially. You can actually save money in many cases, since the average American over sixty is on at least four different expensive, toxic prescription drugs.

A local acupuncturist was really amazing and most effective. She paid $12,000 a year for a very expensive health plan she was constantly complaining about. Twelve grand and she wasn't happy at all. She ate what she wanted. She was clueless about supplements and hormone balance. She did not exercise. She indulged in what she wanted to, such as desserts. She just died of cancer in her fifties. Of course she ran to a cancer center and spent tens of thousands of dollars to be butchered, irradiated and poisoned. That's how much good her $12,000 health insurance policy did for her.

Americans eat twice the calories they need, hog down 42% saturated fats, swill 160 pounds of various sugars each year, and eat twice the protein they need. They eat only 1% whole grains. They don't exercise. One third are outright obese. They are overfed and undernourished, yet they clamor for health insurance plans. Now they want the government to insure their health with your money. This whole country is nuts folks.

Make diet and lifestyle your health insurance plan. An ounce of prevention is worth ten pounds of cure. What you eat and how you live is the best way to insure your health. (Right, your poor old author has never had some ****amamie health insurance plan.)


----------



## crazycal1

had a rare afternoon to myself today and was then sitting down to get a free semi from new york housewives with a coffee n a smoke and i get a totally random phone call from mr.extreme hisself 

i know you dont read the journals matey, but it was jolly nice chatting with ya and picking ya brain for half an hour..

oh ive found a before pic of one of my clients which i`ll post up, ive got an afters one too, but if i can i wannna get a better one..

he`s been training a year nearly now with me..

dont expect too much cos you have to consider where he came from, and his next step is too look like he trains..

he needed to bulk leaner than he did cos he was thin but with a gut and altho his waist is smaller its still really bad..

i cant force cardio to be done then i can only weedle, guilt and enthuse lol..

i`m on linux at the mo and as soon as i can get pics off my phone i`ll stck em up..


----------



## crazycal1

i think its time for me to recognize my tru squat altho not hurting my knees during a set is definelty making them feel loose now..

its made me realise how hard yo can push 20 reppers tho not having to balance, but given me a wake up call..

gonna stick to using it for calves for now and only truly unco ordinated clients lol

gonna try my trap bar again(ive only tried form blocks and i didnt like the new postion.. lower you`d think would be worse but its the postion i`m used to..

if not i might try some light squats and rep and rest pause well into failure.. be it 30-40-50+ with maybe 60kg..

i reckon i`ll be sfaer with a lighter wight and see if i can push abit..

then its chins with 16kg around waist and calves and shrugs..

trying some B&R and feel quite perky of kre aklyn already..

got some liquid furey which i like, but am too tight too buy usually..


----------



## LEGION

somethings,, better than nothing m8,, keep at it bro:becky:


----------



## crazycal1

matey, as soon as i came round from my operation on my back i was swigging down protein shakes.. :wink:

theres always something you can do to limit how far back you slip..


----------



## crazycal1

incline bench 3x674kg

db thickhandled press 3x8x20kg

15x15x12 dips

a chap form essex came up today.. ben aka pipecleaners had a good workout.. 

not sure which forum he found me on or if he`s on here..

nice to be worth the journey


----------



## crazycal1

deaded 202kg last nite partially.. 210 i wrote was sposed to be 201kg lol

chins 6x6x6x17kg.


----------



## justheretosnoop

Never really post on here mate but do enjoy your ramblings!

When you starting this T-Bul SubL thingy? Did you speak to Doug about it when you spoke?


----------



## crazycal1

tbh my mate has washed the bullet powder in acetone and fcuk all has been left as a residue..

i`ll knock it up and try it but it doesnt look a goer doing it this way..

however i could just empty a load of bullets and stick em straight in oil..

havent decided yet..

i set the date for october 30th but i may wait a bit longer..

i can keeo gaining for a few more weeks yet..

iss cool bud.. i read and dont post in a lot of journals..


----------



## crazycal1

http://www.pharmialabs.com/pdf/occidente/en/pharmiamuscle/sublingual_testosterone.pdf


----------



## crazycal1

3x6x75kg incline bench

training partner dropped to 6x6x5 lol

then beat me on shoulder press by 2 reps per set.. go figure lol

8x8x8x20.5kg thickhandled db`s

3 sets of dips no rest in between sets other than time taken by TP.

15x7x9..

measure arm and it said 15 3/4" which is equal to biggest girth way back when on bullets..

been using extremes build n recover n feel quite pumped some of the time..

ive a horrendously dry mouth tho and have no choice but to drink more water..

the dryness isnt pleasnat at all tbh.

i feel i`m at the biggest ive been and leanest pretty much ever altho i may be missing a bit of size on my legs but thats hardly suprising..

early thoughts are the acetone wash hasnt worked as v little powder has been left as a residue...

cycles due to start any time now, but hopeing to leave it as long as poss..


----------



## crazycal1

204kg partial dead

3x6x20kg chins(all the way down to almost fully extended)

2x10x20kg plates shrugs

erm 8x6x30kg ez bar curls

then 2 sets at 20kg.

i do em leaning over with elbows back so your just using the half past 6 to quarter to 9 ROM..


----------



## justheretosnoop

Too lazy to read back through your journal as on me iPhone - is dead a new recent PB?

Chins going well. You know, I can't do them WITHOUT going all the way down! I've tried it before but never get the right momentum going. It's always up, fully down, 1 sec pause then back up. Actually wish I could do a quick set without fully extending, presume I'd get more reps out...if I could!


----------



## allbro75

Cal whats your diet like? due to my injury think my gains are going to be realy slow so might go on a cut but the last time I went low on bf I felt realy weak and low in energy. Figured I'd been lowering my calories too much instead of getting the calories from the right foods.

Good going on the chins, I seriously lack on these but now have an assisted machine in the gym so plan on getting this sorted and want to be doing at least bodyweight chins x12 by the end of January.


----------



## crazycal1

i think a cut would be great idea..its what i did post op..

fcuk all else to do..

you shouldnt feel weak on less cals unless youre underfuelled for a workout.

its one of those myths that get misinterpreted..

a dieting competitor will feel weaker towards the last month before a comp..

maybe your eating to little and thats it..

doubt you`d stick at super low carbs tho dude..

meals 1-3 are shakes.

i`m currently using B&R and adding oats and nana to it cos i dont like the taste, sorry doug its far too sweet and i`d need a litre of fluid to make it palatable on its own.. i just dont need that sweet taste as a daily treat.

my other shakes i`m using a shot of dougs whey again not a fan of the sweet taste soz..oats(which i`m now gradually increasing week by week as weights build up so i dotn lay day a load of fat just to sate ego and scales)small nana, a yakult in one shake, dollop of peanut butter in another.. i dont always want a sweet shake.. oh yea splash of soya and splash of hemp milk.

usually i have 3 of them but is pose most days i`m using the B&R 2xa day.

another meal currently is lentil soup topped up with chicken and sometimes mixed beans.

or a really nice burger and mushy peas9trying to lay off starchy cars abit

i`ll have a sarnie at some point, sometimes corned beef, sometimes cheese and pickle.. occasioanlly tuna..

i sued to do 3 tins of tuina a day but dont use it much these days..

then i`ll finsih with nuts and skimmed milk.

ive cut my milk down to 2-3 pints a day and inserted some healthy fats and bod is lookingg sharp from thse small changes which id idnt think i`d notice..

trying to be more awars of using slow burning carbs when i can too.. hence the mushy peas and lentil soup..


----------



## crazycal1

as for chins dude just start with a kg in your pocket.. its taken me 15 sessions to get that around my waist..

without getting ahead of myself 220kg is looking good too if i can chill my pants and just add 1kg a time..


----------



## allbro75

I need about 25kg assist to do 12 chins. I'm naturaly heavy even though I'm skinny so always struggled but now deads and squats are out for a few months I'm going to concentrate on this and bench press for a while. Going to some cardio on the crosstrainer as it dozen't seem to affect my injury.

Diet starts tomorrow so it'll be oats shakes fish chicken and green veg along with healthy fats for a while.


----------



## crazycal1

3x76kg bench tonite

weight is feeling, for me, extremely heavy and geting that final 6th rep on third set is a scary prospect..

dropping that last rep is very possible any day soon and i dont wanna do that..

game on..

lol


----------



## justheretosnoop

You got a spot when you train Cal? I had to move to Smiths for fear off lobbing my head clean off!


----------



## crazycal1

well i do have spotters but i train in a cage bud..


----------



## crazycal1

3x6x76kg OMFG hard for last rep..

did some negatives for first time ever using 86kg i honestly could barely unrack it by that point and cant really imagine doing 1 rep with it lol..

thick handled db seated press 8x8x7x21kg

dips 20x10x5

slight carb crash so finished there.

dunno how cos i had a shake that was far bigger than i shouldve before training.. B&R + nana + oats bout an hour before..go figure..

legwork could be harder than it is but for once i`m allowing myself to focus elsewhere, (legwork is hardly easy and back is being good) so am really looking forward to doing this cycle..

first time in 3 years my trainings really warranted a cycle so am quite excited about the next few months and the gains ive spent a good 3-4 months setting myself up for..

oh yeah we`ve mixed the t bullet powder with acetone and evaporated off 3x and the amount of powder doesnt correspond to what the amount is per capsule..

soo.. i`m gonna save it and try it alone aftfer this cycle. it`ll either be (depending on absorbtion) quadruple strength or single strength still.. or not work at all presumably.

however whatever you put in your mouth would ultimately end up in your stomach so if it doesnt work subL it`ll still end up in your tum cos yu swalloow..

so what were gonna try is just adding the bullets into oil and doing several doses thruout the day, it`ll at least be the correct amount and any fillers and binders will simply be swallowed along with any unused compounds..

if subL absorbtiuon works doing the equivalent of 1 bullet a day it`ll be allegdely equivallent to doing 4 bullets a day.. i imagine the side effects alone will be so apparent i`ll realise if its absorbing more efficiently..

total guess whether it `ll work, it shoudl work as superdrol has a molecualr weight less than 500, anything under 500 should be subL.

test p didnt work tho lol..

test e is a long ester and i guess superdrol is short..

EQ is long easter and sniper had no joy with it..

base powders work so decca and tren are options but base powders have extremely short half life, so would like to try them straight out of the vial so to speak as theyre easier to come by than powders..

if not i`ll try the base powders.. always wanted to try decca.. tren sounds horrible to me.. nites sweats are a prob on bullets for me ffs lol n i dont need my head being fcuked about with like tren can in some..

anyhoo ive got my cycle together, nolva just in case already..bullets, test e and some bulbine natelensis for pct.. i wont be using nolva unless absolultely neccessary, i dont like taking cancer drugs for fun, but i m not gonna be d1ck about it cos i dont want me chest scarred up cos of gyno lumps..

havent really got a start date but it`ll be within next 10 days i reckon.. dont fancy another bench workout without a boost but its too late to worry bout that now..

this is without doubt the hardest ive trained my chest so fingers crossed its gonna be cnuting massive lol


----------



## crazycal1

2x20 rest pause sets for 75kg. been googling mark rippetoe n trying to squat as he says.. ive squatted 110kg for 10 when i buggered my back up, so its failry light but OMG does it get hard later on..

i`m going almost to parallel and cant believ how wrong i was squatting before. he says you have to push up with your lower back which iwas nt actually doing..

my backs fine and altho 75kg aint much it still stretched me, im well aware i need to be squatting 120 -130 this way my back might let me if i`m careful..

did calves and bi`s also.


----------



## crazycal1

nah not started anything yet..

probly need to tho, i really want a full 8 weeks on test so i may have to wait till the test kicks in to start bullets, if i do bullets early i`ll be on longer..


----------



## justheretosnoop

No time like the present.

I know you're a tad camera shy obviously but do make sure you get us some nice before & after shots won't you.


----------



## allbro75

Lol @ camera shy

Good to see your backs letting you train better now. Are you going to try and gain while keeping the cut look or are planning to up your bf a little.


----------



## crazycal1

last decent pic and vids are on previous page dudes..

its a good flattering pic so cant get better than that..

avvy is also quite accurate..

thankks allen


----------



## crazycal1

well then..

i added the bullet powder( got loads in the end after the process)to oil..heated gently and basically it turned into a big glob of sticky hard sht lol..

heated it quite a bit and still nada mixing..

so thats out..

you could however snort it or just stick the powder in your ass lol, i may yet try the former.. i ahve clients keen to try the latter lol..

but for now a kckstart to test e is back to square one..

it seems being on trt even tho i came off regualrly i didnt come off for long enuff each time.

i felt gains this year given training has been nonexistent for half of it have gone bloody well..

4mg or so of test each day played a part in that along with the ghrp6 i used all without needels.

so i felt i couldnt be shutdown cos of gains, however my cum ended up like water after 10 or so months of on and off.. didnt think too much of it at the time cos the wood kept happening..

that bulbine natalensis had more of an effect on me as pct than nolva or clomid had..

its not till things go back to normal yo relaise how wrong things were..

i`m guessing this is the diff between suppression and shutdown.. what ever i did was enuff to increase my t levels slightly but still suppress me..

maybve some hcg which is also subL would help..

either way its no biggie everything works..

i do think i`ll be using a pct more often tho, which id pretty much convinced myself wasnt neccessary..

bench again tonite..

gonna be 3x6x77kg..

again its very much in my head already hgow fcuking hard its gonna be to drop that final 6th rep and be down to 5`s..

i know im overly dramatic but this IS scary hard.. (dropping the last rep not cos of the awesome weight lol)

but imo thats how it should be 9 out of 10 clients show zero aggression, lots of focus at best but without the adrenaline flowing youre not bringing everything you got to the table..

you need every factor in place, rested, recovered, fuelled properly, in my case not stressed, focussed with no out of gym thoughts, and roaring aggression lol then focussing it all into a cold controlled rage whcih then gives you the power..

typical client sounds like theyre typing an email rather than doing 2o reppers..

i sh1t you not..

one of my young clients said "cal you can fcuk right off if you think i`m making any noise" lmfao...

he dint get very far lol focus only takes you "so" far.

then ive got vooDoo dave who works so hard on thse assisted squat chinup things he does and he`s literally wimpering to get his breathe afterwards...

WARRIOR!

anyhoo started subl test e today and will be starting bullets on day 12 or so when test is kicking in..

i only wnat to be on 8 weeks and i want to be on test for all 8.. you dont need a kickstart altho vooDoo is doing it that way..

i want to supress not shutdown.. n i am tbh looking to be back on as soon as poss in a further 8 weeks time.

with a possible 3rd 8 weeker after that..

however ive seen it all before and that wiull be my total cut off point for a drug free period..

if i start saying in 6 months time how i`m goinna stay on someone kick my fcuking aRse and pull me up on it.

wont happen tho, but thats the plan, itll be stuck to and not abused.


----------



## crazycal1

yes the bullets are retreivable sorta lol but it was only 15 of them either way..

i love the portrait of controlled furey..it will be used on clients and they`ll here about fleg..



> I can't go heavy without making a noise. Don't understand people who train in silence, makes me think they aint trying?


indeed.

male of female it always makes me think they must fcuk in silence too lmfao..

shshh dear i`m cumming...


----------



## crazycal1

my preworkout stimualtion is currently liquid furey and is excellent..

however i`d say only 3 clients out of 10 noticed the effects.. which is a shame cos they all head good workouts on it..


----------



## crazycal1

i type too quick lol

i actually had a freaky hi spelling reading age as a kid


----------



## Chrissy.......

TheCrazyCal said:


> .. which is a shame cos they all head good workouts on it..


Must get the missus to take some .lol.


----------



## crazycal1

not to good..

6x4x5x77kg.

2nd set probly couldve done with more rest..

no excuses tho but i didnt expect to drop last rep from each set.

training partner dropped to 4x5x4..

we have been training bench more than 1x aweek which concerns me..

gonna hang on in there till test kicks in..

i may do t bullets first 3 weeks of cycle and dbol for last 3, not sure yet..dont like dbol sides but i swapped some for bullets so me mate could try em,..that`ll give me 2 weeks on test only in middle of cycle..

weight is now 11"9 1/4 and gaining at about 0.25 to 0.5 lb a week which is great..

defo see it on me tum already tho..

hopefully i shouldnt look like an apple this time round as i did with the hideous trt weight gain.


----------



## jordan_

You on subl test again cal?


----------



## crazycal1

yes bud.. day 2 or 3 i forget..


----------



## jordan_

Havnt spoke to you for ages mate I'm still on the 2 day split its working wonders dude


----------



## crazycal1

sh!t hot matey..

i`m flirting with 3x a week!

fingers crossed all is going well, backs solid as its gonna be..

should be a good couple of months..


----------



## jordan_

Going back on everything you said cal ! Tut tut lol


----------



## justheretosnoop

TheCrazyCal said:


> my preworkout stimualtion is currently liquid furey and is excellent..
> 
> however i`d say only 3 clients out of 10 noticed the effects.. which is a shame cos they all head good workouts on it..


To be honest, my research into it lead me to the same conclusion. Some swear by it, others just didn't notice a thing. For me, i'm still at the stage of trying to hold off using anything full-stop.



> hopefully i shouldnt look like an apple this time round as i did with the hideous trt weight gain


I thought it was the Tony 'Spider' Soprano look you're after??


----------



## crazycal1

lol i think he has physque of bullfrog..

the way he used to go and get his paper in the mornings with his dressing gown open..

thing is he kinda pulled it off.., but when youre a made man i guess you must have cohones like grapefruits.. lol the self confidence..

ahh J... i can see why you`d be itching to take the piddle, but i`m doing a volume thats unheard of..

9 sets max for a workout.. can you be that intense?


----------



## jordan_

I'll stick to what I'm doing at the moment cal. I must admit Im getting used to this two day malarky


----------



## crazycal1

did some SLDL 12x10100kg and backs surprisingly ok

then some single bent leg partials leading up to 205kg, then back down for some some forced singles one after the other just standing up in between reps to destress back..

chinned and repeated with 20kg for 3x6.

3x10

shrugs with 20kg plates.

done.


----------



## crazycal1

weight is 11 stone 10, so going up a lil bit each week..

day 5 of subL test e and i can feel a bit more pump than usual already..

bench tonite and am still feeling tired from last workout..

3x aweek is stretching me abit tbh..

ive had no increased recovery from any previous cycles ive done so thats a bugger..

hoping in the light of last workout for bench which was 6x4x5x77kg to at least get 6x5x5x78kg, however i might drop down to all 5`s if first set is that bad.


----------



## allbro75

What's your warm up weight for bench? I managed 6x 72.5kg last week x3 so got a bit of catching up to do. I ordered 2x 0.5kg plates and 4 x 0.25kg to help me progress. So why the 3x a week?

I'm pushing myself just now and not recovering enough to do 3x a week. To think I used to dilute workouts and do 5x a week, very little gains from it funily enough.


----------



## crazycal1

not sure about warm ups i just stick plates on and do sets as i go..

maybe 30kg for 20 reps all the way up to maybe 75kg x2 for last warm up weight, gotta get your bod ready for whats coming weightwise, no point in going ohh thats heavy as you unrack it.. gotta be ready to rock n fcuking roll before you even unrack the bar!

got 6x6x5 this time for 78kg incline bench.

thickhandled db press 6x8x6 22kg

dips 20x15x10

1 set of close grip bench to finish.

i`m trying 3x a week cos i think ive mastered 2x a week.

i train with 2 clients at mo 3x a week..

one can stay with me and put everything into the 3 sets, the other chap (lectured at Cerne last weekend lol where they create black holes!)he`s allowed to do a few extra sets as he needs a bit more volume to get job done. (before and after pics of Dr.P as he shall be known coming soon..)

i gotta say im shattered from 3 exercises 3x times a week.. anyone who thinks i dont train hard can go fcuk themselves..  i suspect you know who you are...


----------



## crazycal1

also allen and ive been a real culprit for this.

if you dont try different training styles you`ll never master them.

hi volume hi frequencey can work altho it is the antithesis of what i like to do cos it didnt work for me when i tried it way back when..

it can work if you get it right, but most people cant get it to work until they hit a cycle..

basically most get it wrong for theyre recovery and train too hard and thereby overtrain..

gear corrects this..

thing is they can only really gain whilst on..


----------



## P2000vxim

Nice thread Cal

Ive only read the last 3 pages

Quick question the SubL test E .. how many milligrams per squirt, drop , pint and how often a week ?


----------



## crazycal1

i`m doing 500mg ish a week.

i do 1ml of oil a day split into as many doses as i can remember to do.. ideally 5 tho i guess..

this will give you errmm 500mg divided by 7 which is 70mg ish a day..

divided into the 5 doses.

its a piece of p1ss and have expained som any times..

thing is test comes a s a powder in an amp and in a vial and everytime some asks i have to recalcualte it for what they got in theyre container..

best was is to get 500mg of powder and dump it into 7 ml of oil.

do 1ml a day.

sorted.

or add 2x250mg in amp form to a glass jar and top up until you have 7 ml of oil.

again easy.

it gets tricky with the trt dose of 4 mg a drop which im not gonna explain agaiin but i have written it up at EM quite clearly..

thanks for the interest bud.

watch the bench press weights in particualr to see the strength gains i expect with in the next 10 days.


----------



## crazycal1

did 20x80kg rest pause squats last nite.

usually do 2 sets but legs were fcuked from swimming which im gonna be doing more frequently from now on..

calves and bi`s to finish.


----------



## allbro75

educate a numbnut cal, I've seen rest pause written but whats the basics behind it mate? I'm asumin g its just a pause between reps for a quick recovery but how long?


----------



## crazycal1

w have a rule allen.

i`m allowed to take 3 breathes as often as i want inbetween reps, obviously only 3 breathes per rep max.

i`m currently only using 3 rest pauses.

i`m hoping if back stays 101% ok (if not i`ll drop them) to get too 100kg for 20, possibly only for 1 set as 2 sets if the 20 reppers are doen hard enuff is enuff..

my prevuious best squats which fcuked my back were at 3x10x111kg.

20x100kg is much different postion.

the 20 allow me to take smaller bites of the imaginaryy cake adn allow my back wo work harder in smaller increments.

telling 2 sessions squatting as rippetoe says and my back feels rock after training and next day!!!


----------



## crazycal1

RP`s can be in many formats..


----------



## justheretosnoop

I went for more of a higher intensity approach. I would take a weight where i'd fail at somewhere between 8-12, rest for 30 secs then go at it again, and again, and again until I could lift no further. The only exercises I suffered on were the push where spot was needed as I just couldn't get the final reps out without risk of taking my head clean off.


----------



## crazycal1

incline bench 6x5x5x79kg


----------



## DANthirty

TheCrazyCal said:


> incline bench 6x5x5x79kg


Cal what sort of rest do you have between sets on your bench press?


----------



## crazycal1

3-5 mins bud

maybe if id rested for 5 last nite i`d have got 6`s..


----------



## allbro75

Just out of interest, why the low reps, I'm more a fan of 8 - 10 reps except legs where I go much higher.


----------



## crazycal1

i do a range of reps usually bud, its something ive focussed on.. i really wanna be able to train for 15 hard reps, but for now thats on hold for the big exercises which just happen to all be low rep currently.

ive stagnated on bench for years cos ive focussed on deads.

im bring my legs back to training hard so currently i have ennergy for chest and back basically.

if i want to add weight to bar.

its easier to add 1kg to to 6 reps that 15 or 10..

cos its less reps.

i will most certainly be doing 1 heavy set at the end of all this and try and stay in contact with top weight, but will include an 8-10 repper set and a 15. all for the same relative weight so i`ll know if i underperform on a rep range.

i`ll calculate what my 15 reps weight would be from my 6 rep poundage is..

i`m chinning with a 20kg plate, and adding weight with chins is difficult if you do higher reps..

so no hypertrophic reasons why im doing 5 and 6`s, i usually dont like to drop under 6 but these drop in reps is quite controlled, not planned for lol, but i woudlnt like to go lower than a 4, just cos i doubt its a good idea for me bod.. howver if the reps are a slow proegression over a long perdiod ie if i could god forbid keep this cycle going to i drop all reps and did 1x100kg i reckon i`d go for it.. id have a fighting chcane of staying injury free cos of the slow adaption process which would take from now 21 weeks..

i suspect thats getting ahead of myself and failure is close altho test should kick in and help me alot.. pressures on tho lol either way bud..


----------



## crazycal1

weight's 11"10 and i thought i`d have out a bit of water weight on by now, well more than i have, i do feel quite pumped..

however..

deads tonite..

did 20 reps instead of 10 at 110kg..

now i dont usually do sldl cos its hurts my back, but last couple of weeks ive tried them and theyve been ok.. bit of surprise however..

did 206kg for a single..

p1ssed it..

did 210kg..

that was hard but no harder than weights 200kg-201kg.

rst of workout was normal as id shot my wad so to speak.. cannot fcuking wait for bench press..

client tried some from the ground deads, shocked me cos he was better at them than partials..

i lifted 120kg from floor and didnt even bother doing 140kg.. back didnt klike it and tbh felt fecking heavy in a way i wasnt used too..

my 210kg is about equal to 150kg and tbh i defo wont be trying even that..


----------



## Chrissy.......

I dont kno how u do it , im not squemish but when i seen the x ray of the screws in your back, i thought that would put me off lifting an empty bar.Good on ye .


----------



## crazycal1

the past few weeks i (and im being very serious now) have had that going on in my head and ending with a snap..

you know when you run things thru your head and they kinda get stuck in a loop..

ironically the metla work you can see isnt taking the stress.. the bone to bone graft..

only thing im likely to do istrain my back again what is what i did too it in feb this year..

6 months ago i d practically given up on legwork..

the dude i lifted with is 6"2 and 20 stone, only trained last 6 months, bit fat.. fcuking behemoth!

he matched my lifts but his form went to sh1t on 210kg..

this dude could be a proper strongman and i`m hoping as i get him up to strength he`s gonna take me and my poundages with him..


----------



## crazycal1

http://stronglifts.com/stronglifts-5x5-beginner-strength-training-program/

sounds all so familiar..:becky:


----------



## crazycal1

no massive strength increases for bench tonite, altho i am training it a bit more than 1x a week, legs were feelingn tired from deads last sesh and am having 2 days off before next workout, i may train this routine every third day..

i just cant do 3x every week..

anyhoo 6x5x4x80kg

took 5 mins off for last set..

i suspect tiredness is creeping in and its day 14 and previously test has kicked in... hmmm bugger lol... really wanna wait till i feel it(which i assumed i had last workout lol) then start bullets..


----------



## crazycal1

did 20 rep squats tonite, 2 sets..

watched the galtonators vid on facebook where he was squatting 180kg for 4 reps..

fcuking incredible at his size and weight, any size and weight tbh... and also my weight probly:becky:

i halved the speed of my reps tonite and didnt use a belt as a result of watching it, my backs feeling rock..

i thought i repped slow enuff previously.. when you watch 180 being slwoly lowered you realise why you need to go slo.. tbh the 20 was easier than the previous week.. i fell out of cage still..

elbows are tweaking from chins a bit so rather than doing em weighted i repped out with bW, 6(wu)x13x10x6x6

shrugs pinch gripping 20kg plates 3x10

i was fcuking shattered after it..

my legs are feeling tired and tbh i cant do 3x a week so i`ll try and do all exercises over 8 or 9 days.

feeling pumped all the time but ive had no weight increase, i was expecting 3-5lbs to magic on with water.. gonna start bullets any day now but really want to feel this test working first..

the other 2 who are doing same cycle did bullets a as kickstart one is looking wicked on them the other aint, he`s got no extra strength or increased pump altho his weights up 4 lbs.

this dude got good gains off my subL last time so this is perplexing..

he inadvertanly didnt train for the last 7 days its day 19 on bullets and test..he failed badly on wieghted chins tonite and he doesnt drop reps randomly as a rule..

anyhoo chuffed to fcuk about squatting form, legs feel mashed up, and not an extension in sight!


----------



## crazycal1

oh dear incline bench 3 0r 4 x81kg, i need to check the vid lol.

im totally overtrained and well down on strength and like a d1ck trained anyway.. i had a fcuk this you pussy moment pretraining after id decided to wait till sunday..

i only did 1 set then dropped wieghts, then just reppped for whatever weight me client was doing..

lesson learned, altho one i shouldnt have had to learn.

its not training cycle over tho, i`ll be taking a few extra days off, being stricter how often i train and restarting bench press at 70kg or sommat..

live and learn dont ya..

oh yeah started bullets..

i have some test powder i knbow is 100% good and will probly swap over to it.


----------



## crazycal1

View attachment 2711
mate of mine put some cuts on me with make up.. as if lol..


----------



## crazycal1

chest looks flat as fook in that pic, but i am totally stone cold and unpumped and untensed/clenched lol in that piccie


----------



## crazycal1

5th day of bullets, getting some elbow pain again, i suspect its a similar thing caused by winny and making joints dryer?

havent trained since ive started them apart from the p1ss poor bench session..

made up some test using powder ive used before..


----------



## crazycal1

im getting pain in my elbows again from bullets..

elbows are a bit sensitive these days at the best of times, so much for any of the gaains from bullets being water.. lol thats defo not the case.. i`m either going to add in dbol or swap to dbol..

i got so hot last nite sleep was wrecked so pairing them and hoping water retention from dbol might help dry joints might be a bit daft..

tbh i didnt like dbol last time i tried it cos of the increased body temperature i get..

all a bit fo a c0ck up really lol.. legs still feel heavy and training wont be occuring for a few more days yet..


----------



## justheretosnoop

TheCrazyCal said:


> View attachment 2711
> mate of mine put some cuts on me with make up.. as if lol..


Best pic i've seen of you bud, looking much 'thicker' than in the majority imo.


----------



## crazycal1

thanks bud 

intersting how you perceive things isnt it, i mean we perceive..

my chest looks flat and me tum looks wide, which is indeed the reality of my small gh type belly lol

thats why i dislike turtle guts so much, i`d do anything rather than exacerbate a bad look..


----------



## crazycal1

been fcuking with my site now its back up.. just the background and i`m still filling spaces in and lol i wanna really sort the txt out, alot of it is naff..

The Norwich Personal Trainer

ive been using all sorts of bgs yesterday it looked like a serial killer had made the site lol.. eeeedgey!!!!


----------



## allbro75

You are quite critical of yourself mate but what you have to remember is that the majority of people on here and in general want a body like yours. Defined muscles and abs on show, the most important thing is your physique is completely achievable to anyone with dedication.

Probably the reason your advice is so respected and why you're a good personal trainer.

Anyway enough ego boosting from me, your abs are quite thick probably because your deads are so far ahead of your bench, this makes your chest look kinda flat when its not. Fingers crossed your back holds out and you get a year of good training to see how much change you see.


----------



## crazycal1

thankks bud, i forget i`m a GOD to you people  :behindsofa:

you are correctamundo tho my physque is and should be achievable by most people and if you take on board my fascinating pearls of wisdom should exceed me..


----------



## allbro75

Can I pick your brain on subL t-bullets mate. I don't have a source for anything else so my next cycle will be t-bullets again. You said your experiment kind of failed with the t-bullets but what about just splitting the capsule and mixing with a bit oil and holding it under the tongue for a bit. Is that a waste of time as if it dosen't get absorbed will just go into the stomach anyway so nothing lost.


----------



## crazycal1

been trying to get a landscape pic of gym..


----------



## allbro75

Is it a home gym you have or do you rent somewhere for your PTing. All the basics covered by the looks of it.


----------



## crazycal1

its my old living room..  you should see the size of me current living room..

its as much like a real gym as possible and as little like a home gym as possible given its location lol..

the idea is to be as hardcore as poss yet as non threatening and a desirable cool place to want to train in..

i`m still shagged out and overtrained..

stopped bullets, didnt start dbol and have started an old batch of test powder..

i plan to train tomorrow nite but if i still feel like this i`ll rest on.. what a fcuk up and all cos i trained to often for the intensity ive been using.. i tried to gain on too many exercises at once i think too..


----------



## allbro75

Kind of going against what you've spent so much time and effort preaching about overtraining. Did you see my post before you posted the picture?


----------



## mark_star1466868017

TheCrazyCal said:


> the idea is to be as hardcore as poss yet as non threatening and a desirable cool place to want to train in..
> 
> i`m still shagged out and overtrained..
> 
> i plan to train tomorrow nite but if i still feel like this i`ll rest on.. what a fcuk up and all cos i trained to often for the intensity ive been using.. i tried to gain on too many exercises at once i think too..


it's a cool place to train, but still scary when you know how hard you are going to have to work

you're a bad boy, get some rest


----------



## crazycal1

well it means i get it wrong too sure..

however i still over trained on less volume than id tried before but tried 3x a week..

ive increased bench by 10kg or so, but also learned a valuable lesson..

and now have the knowledge to hopefully increase by another 5kg if i dont let my ego get in the way again..

no i missed it soz lol


----------



## crazycal1

Allenb said:


> Can I pick your brain on subL t-bullets mate. I don't have a source for anything else so my next cycle will be t-bullets again. You said your experiment kind of failed with the t-bullets but what about just splitting the capsule and mixing with a bit oil and holding it under the tongue for a bit. Is that a waste of time as if it dosen't get absorbed will just go into the stomach anyway so nothing lost.


thats precisley what we were thinking dude..

it depends on whether the powder suspends or coagulates or not..

i probably heated the oil straight away..


----------



## allbro75

Lol @ the ego comment, sorry mate I've tore my ACL and doped up on tramadol so a bit crankier than usual, wasn't meant as a dig but see how it came accross that way.


----------



## crazycal1

no no, im compeltely serious my ego did get in the wya, ive had no good lifting for so long even tho i was holding back i wasnt holding back enuff..

didnt lay the groundwork..'

im me own biggest critque..


----------



## allbro75

Yeah I've noticed that about you, with the injury you've had gotta give yourself credit though. How's the cycle going overall have you much change in your weight. I take it you're leaving the orals out completely and sticking with test on its own.


----------



## doggy

whats your bf here?


----------



## crazycal1

his names ftblke36 

so far fcuk alls happened, i only did bullets for 5 days and im very dubious about the test i used, trouble is 2 clients is using it too..

hence i`m trying some old stuff i know that works..

so far any weight gain is down to food..

11"9 lol and half pound..


----------



## crazycal1

[video=vimeo;32651836]





 before and after dr.p..


----------



## LEGION

nice 1 cal, big respec' to dr.p......hoto:


----------



## crazycal1

lol thanks bud, looong aSS way to go of course..


----------



## mark_star1466868017

love it mate, well done, he's certainly done well hasn't he


----------



## crazycal1

putting the trap bar even with already extended handles on blocks was the key bud..

gawd knows how much you wouldve pulled like this..


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

Nice one, but on the trap bar it looks like he only lifts about 6-10in in height, I lift from the floor with oly bar in total about 2 ft. Am i doing it wrong.


----------



## crazycal1

no RR youre using a full ROM..

most of my cleints are 6ft plus and cant handle a full ROM.

200kg is just a number, usually i dont big a number up but hey its still 200kg lol

for now i`m just interested in getting him working as hard as poss with a ROM form that doesnt break down.

as his flexibiltiy increases so will his ROM.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

TheCrazyCal said:


> no RR youre using a full ROM..
> 
> most of my cleints are 6ft plus and cant handle a full ROM.
> 
> 200kg is just a number, usually i dont big a number up but hey its still 200kg lol
> 
> for now i`m just interested in getting him working as hard as poss with a ROM form that doesnt break down.
> 
> as his flexibiltiy increases so will his ROM.


Ye I'm 6'5" but can still lean forward and put my elbows on the floor, well almost. So all is good. cheers Cal.


----------



## crazycal1

well that case you have excellent flexibilty and a solid back.. for now..


----------



## justheretosnoop

I'm 6'1" and can barely reach down to scratch my nads!!


----------



## allbro75

roadrunner1 said:


> Ye I'm 6'5" but can still lean forward and put my elbows on the floor, well almost. So all is good. cheers Cal.


Would love to see a pic of this lol


----------



## justheretosnoop

RR, see if you can do it in the mirror and take a pic for us at the same time??


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

Sorry mate dont have a full length mirror any way it would be up side down.


----------



## crazycal1

you must be able to self fellate then RR.. 

lucky!? chap lol


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

OK you none believers Ill have a look and see if I can find some old pics. Cal dont need to mate have a wife for lip service.


----------



## allbro75

not a non believer RR just think it would be a funny [email protected]@ picture


----------



## crazycal1

half of me thinks hmm free blowjob, the other half goes ewww.... now theres a dilemma...


----------



## allbro75

Cal I'm with the half that says ewwww


----------



## justheretosnoop

Ha, life's too expensive these days so I'll go with the freebie option!!


----------



## crazycal1

a sexy dilemma nonetheless lol

i know what dan30 would do..

poor fcuker would never leave the house


----------



## crazycal1

thing is you wouldnt touch another dudes c0ck... but its ok to touch your own..

if its your own, its ok? lol

nah still abit eww innit lol


----------



## allbro75

I suppose if you want something done right, do it yourself lol would defo give it a good scrub first though lol


----------



## justheretosnoop

What, someone else's or your own Al??!


----------



## allbro75

Lol mate I see I could easily dig a hole for myself here so leaving well alone


----------



## mark_star1466868017

you dirty, dirty boys, i go away to do some training and this is what i come back to


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

View attachment 2725


Hows this me 12 months ago.


----------



## allbro75

roadrunner1 said:


> View attachment 2725
> 
> 
> Hows this me 12 months ago.


Forget the free bj, it ain't happening


----------



## justheretosnoop

Ha fcuk it, I'm still game!!


----------



## crazycal1

allen you did make me chuckle when you said if you want a job doing well..

dorsey,,rrrespec for sticking to your guns..


----------



## Ftblk36

TheCrazyCal said:


> his names ftblke36


And proud of it!!!


----------



## crazycal1

weight increase of 2lbs and its day ?6? of new batch of test e..

getting fcuking worried for a while there..

client got me out of bed at 12 lol and to prove a point i was doing heavy pulldowns with fatgrips 30 mins later, intensity is increasing..i hope.


----------



## DANthirty

TheCrazyCal said:


> a sexy dilemma nonetheless lol
> 
> i know what dan30 would do..
> 
> poor fcuker would never leave the house


lmao!! yeah of course i would give it a good old sucking, save using up all the bog roll too....... mmm yum yum more protien!!


----------



## crazycal1

[video=youtube_share;Out7eUfhCy4]


----------



## crazycal1

well back to training at last, i had, needed 8 days off.. 

i spose if i`d eaten more i wouldnt have overtrained.. :becky:

back into 20 reppers on squats, did 82.5kg, almost to parallel, just going with what feels good, i dont see why ROM should change..

chins with 20kg plate were actually easy once my head was on..

pinch gripped 2x20kg plates to shrug..

straight arm pulldowns to finish.


----------



## crazycal1

what a cnut, just back in training andi can feel a cold coming on, i only get real corkers too.. cnut!


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

TheCrazyCal said:


> what a cnut, just back in training andi can feel a cold coming on, i only get real corkers too.. cnut!


I feel for you Cal I dont usually get colds but this time i've had one for the last 4 weeks and still not over it.


----------



## crazycal1

we have to make the most of our health and train when we can, p1sses me off when someone takes a day off training and then says ohh i cant train ive a cold..

meet the project aka spiderboy aka phil2

[[video=youtube;Z5iGKt2bvxU]






18 5"9 at 8 stone 3


----------



## crazycal1

cnut cnut cnut..

its a proper cold..

even cancelled clients today.. tomoz dont look that good either..

on a plus note my 2 dudes doing subL test e seem to be having better results than me, ones got the well being and the other who blew up bullets is still blown up a week later an dhis strength hasnt dropped..


----------



## crazycal1

this a first draft and i think needs sommat on the end, i know ive missed some stuff out i want to include, but at 1 am when youre sh1tting blood from a horrendous bout of man flu you just bash it out..

have fun pullin git to bits..

TRT.

I read a book called "Testosterone isyour friend" by Dr. Roger Mason, which talks about using thehormone testosterone instead of using antidepressants.

Hormone Replacement Therapy is commonplace for women entering they're menopause, so why shouldn't men havethey're hormone levels balanced as they decrease with age?

HRT for women contains testosterone!Did you know that? Its a miniscule but appropriate amount.

Men and women who also suffer fromdepression/stress/anxiety have been proven to have lower than normaltestosterone levels... Hence when a gentleman is a bit down it canaffect the fella downstairs..

I'm now 40 and when my testosteronelevels are measured am grouped in the 40-60 age bracket, so when I'mtold my levels are normal, I'm being told I may the the normal levelsof a 60 year old man...

If as a weight trainer you still havelow testosterone levels and your grouped with a 60 year old, that'sawful, but its common place.

In the US HRT for men and women isquite normal, possibly handed out to freely too, but thats anotherissue..

There a re several ways to measuretestosterone levels and the figures I got from my Doc didnt consistof timed blood takings thruout the day which is how real accuratelevels are measured.

I came back mid range, not great, notawful, I've never felt I had low T levels, however I am a totalstress head.

So I decided to experiment.

Now then this is where it gets cool!

Internet law dictates that Testosteronemust be injected(not something I'm interested in, but 100%absorption) or orally which is liver toxic due to a necessary changeto the chemical structure to withstand passing thru the liver beforeits absorbed into the blood stream.(20% absorption)

When test is injected it sits in themuscle and is slowly released directly into the blood stream.

There's also the trans dermal optionwhich is up to 60% absorbed.

Trans dermal never took off for steroiduse altho nicotine patches use this method of delivery. However nasalsprays and mouth sprays are agreed to be the quickest and most highlyabsorbed with allegedly 100%. Cocaine users all round the world snortit for a reason, it works..

This is sub lingual absorption or subLas it will now now called.

Certain forms of test are subL!

The one I decided to try wastestosterone enanthate.

It has something called a long esterand is slowly absorbed into the body.

To administer it subL you simply put afew drops of the prepared formula(coming next)under your tongue)leave there for 10 mins and thats that.

Now, I used Test powder, which I thenmeasured and weighed and added to simple olive oil.

Putting the mixture in a dropper bottleand a warm bowl of water I then stirred it up, suspending the powderin the oi.

I then kept it in fridge to keep itsuspended.

You will need 4mg of test powder in2drops of oil.

4mg is the daily dose I tried, this isa tiny amount by TRT standards and I'll explain why as I go. HoweverI feel compelled to say a TRT dose amounts to 28mg of test a week, abeginners training starting dose is 500mg a week, so big diff and asimple therapeutic dose.

The idea was to supplement rather thanreplace my test levels to the point where as a side effect from beingdestressed I should have the natural T levels of an 18 year old.

Lets knock up 1 months worth.

You will need, 3ml or 60 drops of oliveoil and 120mg of test powder

4mg of test powder a day x 30 days is120mg of powder.

2 drops of oil per day would mean atotal of 2x30 drops of oil would be needed. That's 60 drops of oliveoil.

1ml of oil contains approx 20 drops soyou could either add 60 drops to the test powder(in a glass) or 60divided by 20 = 3ml

So you could just add 3 ml of oilstraight onto the test powder.

Its important to understand that 20drops = a ml if larger amounts are used, you don't want to bedripping several thousand drops..

I was inadvertently on more carbs thanI realized and when the test hit my system in 12 days time theeffects were profound.

It tuned out I'd been overeating tryingto just hold onto my weight and out 10lbs of pretty much fat on in 6weeks. It felt like my had normalized. I would have had the weightgain if it had occurred to me that this could work lol..as I'd havecut my carbs..

If anyone overweight tried this Iguarantee if your diets right you'll lose weight as quickly as I putit on.. opposite body types usually react oppositely..

Stress heads either under over eat tocompensate.

From day 12 I felt great, this is acommonly reported benefit. I've found a greater dose has no benefits.

I was chilled!

I gave it 6 weeks and stopped, gavemyself well my gonads 6 weeks to recover and tried again for longerthis time.. all good.. interestingly no difference in libido tho.. Igot some slight atrophy in me nads, but that could be dealt with withHCG if desired-also subL altho everyone still injects it.

When you inject you get peaks andtroughs cos of the infrequency of jabs, when you dose daily yourlevels are more stable, you could even multi dose thru out the day ifyou wished for max stability.

I have had excellent results fromfriends who were desperate for some respite and hated the idea ofanti d`s.. Personally I think anti d`s can be great and in the pasthave tried them with great success, tried them again last year andaltho I could`ve tried others I didn't get on with the ones offeredso tried this instead. I got such horrendous nite sweats I justcouldn't face the possible side effect again..

I did this on and off last year and hadno libido problems or crashes of confidence or any real stress whilstoff and would go as far as saying2 months or trt can help your headfor 4 months.. towards the end me nads weren't recovering so well sotried some bulbine natalensis for a pct.. I'm not going into detailsbut fcuking brilliant stuff!

Also totally legal to buy.(nolva/clomid is ironically still cheaper tho, but something I'mhappy to not have to use.)


----------



## crazycal1

lol my space bar..


----------



## crazycal1

have a stinking cold, didnt even try and eat yesterday, but did force down 8 shots of protein, some lucozade and a bag of sweets lol..hmmm nope no actual food yesterday in solid form.. dropped 2lbs which isnt what i needed but not exactly unexpected..

presumably its water as i`m looking rather tighter...

all in all a pretty crAp start for a cycle..


----------



## crazycal1

i`ll finish it and dare to put it in article section..

i know how random i am and write and i had to try had to stop going off on tangents so much..

i just wanted to get it up as a page on my site..

idea is to come up on as many searches as possible so i need to do some articles.. i train a dude with an SEO company, i like doing stuff myself but when ive got it "so" far i`ll hand it over to him..

i really wanna work on it now but i need the early hours for my juices to flow.. so to speak lol..

i cant say i`m impressed with the effects of this training cycle dose and it bears no resemblence to the 3 weeker i had on exactly the same stuff last year.. ive had moore noticeable effects from everytime ive done trt if im honest.. how fcuking odd is that.. also honest.. however my clients seem to be getting effects from it..

ohh yeah i`m overthinking this now..


----------



## crazycal1

oh and thanks bud


----------



## X3_1986

Really good post Cal, found it a really good read and easy to understand for the beginner... Not full of scientific jargan, just plain and simple english.

As fleg said though, maybe you shouold of done this as a seperate topic/journal as I can see this attracing alot of attention.


----------



## justheretosnoop

> 2 drops of oil per day would mean atotal of 2x30 drops of oil would be needed. *That's 60 drops of oliveoil.*


Jeese that's a tricky one. Are you sure??? :wink:

Great article matey. Would be very interested to see comments from some of the more seasoned pro's....


----------



## crazycal1

Dorsey said:


> Jeese that's a tricky one. Are you sure??? :wink:
> 
> Great article matey. Would be very interested to see comments from some of the more seasoned pro's....


lol you`d think wouldnt you..

thing is that article doesnt cover knocking up opowder from an amp or vial and they all come in different amounts and that stumps everyone including me..

thanks dudes..


----------



## crazycal1

i wouldnt say its complete now, but ive added to it..

this is tbh aimed at people with depression and people not wanting to inject rather than seasoned pro`s, but i`m sure they`ll have an opinion.

i feel people hide behind the phrase its not as effective as a needle.. that doesnt mean its not a viable method of delivery. i have lioterally been man hugged with gratitude of one chap who tried it.. *** lol!

TRT. I read a book called "Testosterone is your friend" by Dr. Roger Mason, which talks about using the hormone testosterone instead of using antidepressants.

Hormone Replacement Therapy is common place for women entering they're menopause, so why shouldn't men have they're hormone levels balanced as they decrease with age?

HRT for women contains testosterone! Did you know that? Its a miniscule but appropriate amount. Men and women who also suffer from depression/stress/anxiety have been proven to have lower than normal testosterone levels... Hence when a gentleman is a bit down it can affect the fella downstairs..

I'm now 40 and when my testosterone levels are measured I am grouped in the 40-60 age bracket, so when I'm told my levels are normal, I'm being told I may have the normal levels of a 60 year old man...

If as a weight trainer you still have low testosterone levels and your grouped with a 60 year old, that's awful, but its common place. ( a weight trainer diet and training should increase natural T levels)

In the US HRT for men and women is quite normal, altho possibly handed out to freely too, but that's another issue..

There a re several ways to measure testosterone levels and the figures I got from my Doc didn't consist of timed blood takings thru out the day which is how real, accurate levels are measured. I came back mid range, not great, not awful, I've never felt I had low T levels, however I am a total stress head.

So I decided to experiment.

Internet law dictates that Testosterone must be injected (not something I'm interested in, but has 100% absorption) or orally taken which is liver toxic due to a necessary change to the chemical structure to withstand passing thru the liver before its absorbed into the blood stream.(25% absorption) When test is injected it sits in the muscle and is slowly released directly into the blood stream. There's also the trans dermal option which is up to 60-70% absorbed.

Trans dermal never took off for steroid use altho nicotine patches use this method of delivery. However nasal sprays and mouth sprays are agreed to be the quickest and most highly absorbed with allegedly 100%. Cocaine users all round the world snort it for a reason, it works.. This is sub lingual absorption or subL as it will now now called.

If you look under your tongue you will see lots of blood vessels and for whatever reason this area, your tongue and your anus are capable of absorbing chemicals in these sites.

Any compound which has a molecular weight of under 500 from aspirin to HCG is subL, you will see this become common place as Imodium instants have become, subL is a fast effective way to ingest a compound.

I know for a fact GH supps dont work unless theyre booster, you cannot put GH into your body without a needle and has a molecular weight of over 500..

On a side note a mate tried a training dose of EQ and altho its molecular weight suggests its subL it didnt work, so its trial and error still.

I decided to use testosterone enanthate as the book recommends. It has something called a long ester and is slowly absorbed into the body. To administer it subL you simply put a few drops of the prepared formula(coming next)under your tongue) leave there for 10 mins and that's that.

Now, I used Test powder, which I then measured and weighed and added to simple olive oil. Putting the mixture in a dropper bottle and a warm bowl of water I then stirred it up, suspending the powder in the oil. I then kept it in fridge to keep it suspended. The temperature makes the oil thicker..

You will need 4mg of test powder in 2drops of oil.

4mg is the daily dose I tried, this is a tiny amount by TRT standards and I'll explain why as I go. However I feel compelled to say a TRT dose amounts to 28mg of test a week, a beginners training starting dose is 500mg a week, so big diff and a simple therapeutic dose.

The idea was to supplement rather than replace my test levels to the point where as a side effect from being de-stressed I should have the natural T levels of an 18 year old.

I initially only became aware of TRT because of people trying to justify injecting steroids. A dose of TRT can be as high as 125mg a week and often more. So people not wanting to inject themselves recreationally convince themselves that because its a medical reason its okey dokey lol.. They'll be feeling tired cos they train too often ( a sure sign of low test levels lol) they'll feel theyre not getting the results they deserve compared to how hard they train.. (cos they train too often) There's a lot of self delusion out there.

Bottom line is they do the dose because they want training gains.

Nobody seems to try a small supplemental amount, everyone pipes up to teenagers, you don't need gear for year yet cos of your natural levels, so why not recreate them? More isn't always better and less minimizes any negative potential side effects.

I've had a poor years training and in maintenance mode at best and I cant help but think TRT has helped me retain muscle as a side effect.

You will need, 3ml or 60 drops of olive oil and 120mg of test powder

4mg of test powder a day x 30 days is 120mg of powder.

2 drops of oil per day would mean a total of 2x30 drops of oil would be needed. That's 60 drops of olive oil.

1ml of oil contains approx 20 drops so you could either add 60 drops to the test powder(in a glass) or 60 divided by 20 = 3ml

So you could just add 3 ml of oil straight onto the test powder.

Its important to understand that 20 drops = a ml if larger amounts are used, you don't want to be dripping several thousand drops..

I was inadvertently on more carbs than I realized and when the test hit my system in 12 days time the effects were profound.

It tuned out I'd been overeating trying to just hold onto my weight and out 10lbs of pretty much fat on in 6 weeks. It felt like my had normalized. I would have had the weight gain if it had occurred to me that this could work lol..as I'd have cut my carbs..

If anyone overweight tried this I guarantee if your diets right you'll lose weight as quickly as I put it on.. opposite body types usually react oppositely..

Stress heads either under over eat to compensate.

From day 12 I felt great, this is a commonly reported benefit. I've found a greater dose has no benefits.

I was chilled!

I gave it 6 weeks and stopped, gave myself well my gonads 6 weeks to recover and tried again for longer this time.. all good.. interestingly no difference in libido tho.. I got some slight atrophy in me nads, but that could be dealt with with HCG if desired-also subL altho everyone still injects it.

When you inject you get peaks and troughs cos of the infrequency of jabs, when you dose daily your levels are more stable, you could even multi dose thru out the day if you wished for max stability.

I have had excellent results from friends who were desperate for some respite and hated the idea of anti d`s.. Personally I think anti d`s can be great and in the past have tried them with great success, however I tried them again last year and altho I could`ve tried others I didn't get on with the ones offered so tried this instead. I got such horrendous nite sweats I just couldn't face the possible side effect again..

I did this on and off last year and had no libido problems or crashes of confidence or any real stress whilst off and would go as far as saying2 months or trt can help your head for 4 months.. towards the end me nads weren't recovering so well so tried some bulbine natalensis for a pct.. I'm not going into details but fcuking brilliant stuff!

Also its totally legal to buy. (nolva/clomid is ironically still cheaper tho, but something I'm happy to not have to use.)

A 4mg dose of TRT is enuff to bring about a subtle sense of chilled well being, it doesn't make you aggressive, it will help normalize your metabolism, improve your sleep, mood swings will be improved/minimized..

I've had several clients come to me because they wanted to discuss TRT with someone who'd tried it. Do discuss TRT with your GP, but don't expect much in the way of interest, expect to be offered some anti depressants.

If you have no actual libido probs, forget it, that doesn't mean you cant benefit tho. If you train and you look like you train, forget it lol, there's a very good chance your GP will think you're after freebies.

If your doc raises his eyebrows at the mention of creatine you'll know your onto a loser lol.

It is perfectly legal to buy hormones from pharmacy websites that are registered in countries where hormones are available over the counter. There are a lot of scammer sites out there tho, so beware..


----------



## crazycal1

i wouldnt say its complete now, but ive added to it..

this is tbh aimed at people with depression and people not wanting to inject rather than seasoned pro`s, but i`m sure they`ll have an opinion.

i feel people hide behind the phrase its not as effective as a needle.. that doesnt mean its not a viable method of delivery. i have lioterally been man hugged with gratitude of one chap who tried it.. *** lol!

TRT. I read a book called "Testosterone is your friend" by Dr. Roger Mason, which talks about using the hormone testosterone instead of using antidepressants.

Hormone Replacement Therapy is common place for women entering they're menopause, so why shouldn't men have they're hormone levels balanced as they decrease with age?

HRT for women contains testosterone! Did you know that? Its a miniscule but appropriate amount. Men and women who also suffer from depression/stress/anxiety have been proven to have lower than normal testosterone levels... Hence when a gentleman is a bit down it can affect the fella downstairs..

I'm now 40 and when my testosterone levels are measured I am grouped in the 40-60 age bracket, so when I'm told my levels are normal, I'm being told I may have the normal levels of a 60 year old man...

If as a weight trainer you still have low testosterone levels and your grouped with a 60 year old, that's awful, but its common place. ( a weight trainer diet and training should increase natural T levels)

In the US HRT for men and women is quite normal, altho possibly handed out to freely too, but that's another issue..

There a re several ways to measure testosterone levels and the figures I got from my Doc didn't consist of timed blood takings thru out the day which is how real, accurate levels are measured. I came back mid range, not great, not awful, I've never felt I had low T levels, however I am a total stress head.

So I decided to experiment.

Internet law dictates that Testosterone must be injected (not something I'm interested in, but has 100% absorption) or orally taken which is liver toxic due to a necessary change to the chemical structure to withstand passing thru the liver before its absorbed into the blood stream.(25% absorption) When test is injected it sits in the muscle and is slowly released directly into the blood stream. There's also the trans dermal option which is up to 60-70% absorbed.

Trans dermal never took off for steroid use altho nicotine patches use this method of delivery. However nasal sprays and mouth sprays are agreed to be the quickest and most highly absorbed with allegedly 100%. Cocaine users all round the world snort it for a reason, it works.. This is sub lingual absorption or subL as it will now now called.

If you look under your tongue you will see lots of blood vessels and for whatever reason this area, your tongue and your anus are capable of absorbing chemicals in these sites.

Any compound which has a molecular weight of under 500 from aspirin to HCG is subL, you will see this become common place as Imodium instants have become, subL is a fast effective way to ingest a compound.

I know for a fact GH supps dont work unless theyre booster, you cannot put GH into your body without a needle and has a molecular weight of over 500..

On a side note a mate tried a training dose of EQ and altho its molecular weight suggests its subL it didnt work, so its trial and error still.

I decided to use testosterone enanthate as the book recommends. It has something called a long ester and is slowly absorbed into the body. To administer it subL you simply put a few drops of the prepared formula(coming next)under your tongue) leave there for 10 mins and that's that.

Now, I used Test powder, which I then measured and weighed and added to simple olive oil. Putting the mixture in a dropper bottle and a warm bowl of water I then stirred it up, suspending the powder in the oil. I then kept it in fridge to keep it suspended. The temperature makes the oil thicker..

You will need 4mg of test powder in 2drops of oil.

4mg is the daily dose I tried, this is a tiny amount by TRT standards and I'll explain why as I go. However I feel compelled to say a TRT dose amounts to 28mg of test a week, a beginners training starting dose is 500mg a week, so big diff and a simple therapeutic dose.

The idea was to supplement rather than replace my test levels to the point where as a side effect from being de-stressed I should have the natural T levels of an 18 year old.

I initially only became aware of TRT because of people trying to justify injecting steroids. A dose of TRT can be as high as 125mg a week and often more. So people not wanting to inject themselves recreationally convince themselves that because its a medical reason its okey dokey lol.. They'll be feeling tired cos they train too often ( a sure sign of low test levels lol) they'll feel theyre not getting the results they deserve compared to how hard they train.. (cos they train too often) There's a lot of self delusion out there.

Bottom line is they do the dose because they want training gains.

Nobody seems to try a small supplemental amount, everyone pipes up to teenagers, you don't need gear for year yet cos of your natural levels, so why not recreate them? More isn't always better and less minimizes any negative potential side effects.

I've had a poor years training and in maintenance mode at best and I cant help but think TRT has helped me retain muscle as a side effect.

You will need, 3ml or 60 drops of olive oil and 120mg of test powder

4mg of test powder a day x 30 days is 120mg of powder.

2 drops of oil per day would mean a total of 2x30 drops of oil would be needed. That's 60 drops of olive oil.

1ml of oil contains approx 20 drops so you could either add 60 drops to the test powder(in a glass) or 60 divided by 20 = 3ml

So you could just add 3 ml of oil straight onto the test powder.

Its important to understand that 20 drops = a ml if larger amounts are used, you don't want to be dripping several thousand drops..

I was inadvertently on more carbs than I realized and when the test hit my system in 12 days time the effects were profound.

It tuned out I'd been overeating trying to just hold onto my weight and out 10lbs of pretty much fat on in 6 weeks. It felt like my had normalized. I would have had the weight gain if it had occurred to me that this could work lol..as I'd have cut my carbs..

If anyone overweight tried this I guarantee if your diets right you'll lose weight as quickly as I put it on.. opposite body types usually react oppositely..

Stress heads either under over eat to compensate.

From day 12 I felt great, this is a commonly reported benefit. I've found a greater dose has no benefits.

I was chilled!

I gave it 6 weeks and stopped, gave myself well my gonads 6 weeks to recover and tried again for longer this time.. all good.. interestingly no difference in libido tho.. I got some slight atrophy in me nads, but that could be dealt with with HCG if desired-also subL altho everyone still injects it.

When you inject you get peaks and troughs cos of the infrequency of jabs, when you dose daily your levels are more stable, you could even multi dose thru out the day if you wished for max stability.

I have had excellent results from friends who were desperate for some respite and hated the idea of anti d`s.. Personally I think anti d`s can be great and in the past have tried them with great success, however I tried them again last year and altho I could`ve tried others I didn't get on with the ones offered so tried this instead. I got such horrendous nite sweats I just couldn't face the possible side effect again..

I did this on and off last year and had no libido problems or crashes of confidence or any real stress whilst off and would go as far as saying2 months or trt can help your head for 4 months.. towards the end me nads weren't recovering so well so tried some bulbine natalensis for a pct.. I'm not going into details but fcuking brilliant stuff!

Also its totally legal to buy. (nolva/clomid is ironically still cheaper tho, but something I'm happy to not have to use.)

A 4mg dose of TRT is enuff to bring about a subtle sense of chilled well being, it doesn't make you aggressive, it will help normalize your metabolism, improve your sleep, mood swings will be improved/minimized..

I've had several clients come to me because they wanted to discuss TRT with someone who'd tried it. Do discuss TRT with your GP, but don't expect much in the way of interest, expect to be offered some anti depressants.

If you have no actual libido probs, forget it, that doesn't mean you cant benefit tho. If you train and you look like you train, forget it lol, there's a very good chance your GP will think you're after freebies.

If your doc raises his eyebrows at the mention of creatine you'll know your onto a loser lol.

It is perfectly legal to buy hormones from pharmacy websites that are registered in countries where hormones are available over the counter. There are a lot of scammer sites out there tho, so beware..


----------



## crazycal1

[video=vimeo;12856777]






me with 10lbs of trt blubber round my tum last year, on day 12 of test e cycle.

laaarvely straight back 

that was originally for ftblke36 as he spotted i only did 9 reps the first time..

that is by far the hardest ive worked on a set or single.

n tbh i wont be happy till im training in that area intensity wise again.


----------



## crazycal1

thaks bud 

raised handles tis true but not a block insite..


----------



## justheretosnoop

Got no sound so couldn't hear the gibberish but yeah, top form. Rep 10 looked like a [email protected]!!


----------



## crazycal1

i am a bit of a screamer i must admit lol, really needs sound to be appreciated haha..

last reps felt like shoulders were separating.. very satisfying tho..

tbh i`m probly setting myself up behind the bar rather than over it as ripptoe suggests for a straight BB.

for me, my back still prefers it .. if you aint flexible its not an option tho.. hence the blocks i use for clients.

when you set yourself up over the bar(shoulder blades overbar) you move your body around the bar, which makes sense as you dont wanna move a heavy object further than necessary.. shortest distance between 2 points is straight line)

however the bar if you look stilll just goes up and down even tho i`m behind it- you`d expect some front to back arc..

so im a bit confused with the detail, shows why you shouldnt think to much and do.. lol

none of that roundy upper back shoulder bollx eh dorsey  i am gonna get on to the big man for that cos altho i`d picked up on it, it hadnt registered that it needed sorting  i like constructive critiscism..


----------



## justheretosnoop

Ha, it was more of an observation than a critiscism (or however the fcuk you spell it!). I'm sure my form's faaaaar from perfect, I was just more checking to see if what he was doing was acceptable or slightly off.


----------



## crazycal1

dude i was being genuine, it hadnt registered his upper back wasnt great.. thanks


----------



## crazycal1

theres a nother norwich PT i have on my friends list on FB, fcukers only set his avatar of him and amir khan at theyre weigh in.. lucky sods off for a cycle ride across the US next year.. he gets lots of sponsorship and interest cos of his celeb mates.. jealous? absofcukinglutely!


----------



## justheretosnoop

Easy solution: knock him out, video it and send it to his celeb mates and sponsors!


----------



## crazycal1

annoyingly he seems a really nice dude..

he`s got half of AVIVA training at his gym by the sounds of it..

ive got the freaks lol


----------



## allbro75

Cal do you ever hear from London since his major hissy fit he had on here. Just popped into my head for some reason, he seemed a cool dude with a quick temper.


----------



## crazycal1

yeah i chat with him from time to time, he`s lean machine at my place..

he`s ok when he hasnt had too much sugar..


----------



## crazycal1

to who ever gave me this fcuking cnuting cold


----------



## crazycal1

totally forget to dose test today.. tbh i`m thinking cycle over, and regroup....

altho part of me is thinking stay on and recover muscle quicker..umm altho im eating enuff pro (its the only thing that doesnt upset me guts ironically) so muscle loss would be minimal and nnot something to worry about..

hmm..


----------



## crazycal1

i currently liquidise 3 meals a day bud..

i dont like food and its a purely functional thing for me.

i dont like eating basically, so every day i force it..

prior to trt i was doing 800g of carbs a day to maintain 11"4 bud..

thats what stress can do..

i didnt use pwoders for the first 3 years of training and used to chow down 3-4 tins of tuna every day..

i cant blend that sht lol..

thinbg is bud, you like food, bulking isnt a prob for you, its a pleasure probly, well thats how i feel about cutting.. its a holiday.. fcuked up innit..


----------



## crazycal1

as it goes i havent been stressed since the trt experiment, but me appetites still no better..

other thing is i wont increase cals unless trainings going well cos i just put on fat.. which iwas then managing to do till all this h appened..

watched nigel benn v gerald mcclellen the other day and wasnt as awe inspired of nige at 12 stone as i remember lol..

if i can get my traning going well enuff for long enuff i`ll start forcing ir down, i`d just started increasing my oats a lil bit each week and had restarted weight gain.. gutted..

havent dared weigh meself this week after the initial 2lb lol ..


----------



## crazycal1

hey bud, wasnt actually sure where you read about my eating so was kinda guessing with me answer, i wasnt sure if you were confused with me recent spell of blood shtting man flu or not lol..

i have also made a comment recently somewhere about whether protein powders are upsetting my stomach on a long term basis and not wanting to have to chow thru 4 cans of tuna a day (thats just how i do it, dont talk to me about cooking lol, you dont have to chew tuna, fork full of tuna glug of milk or water gone, every forkfull..)

i`ll do ya a potted history of my methods in me madness etc

i had me op 3 years back, couldnt train and really build muscle, so dropped cals but kept protein around 2g per pound of bw(not lean bw total)

i just tried to hang on to a s much muscle as i could with sht training and not much cardio.

i had to cut cals cos i`d have gotten fat.

i dropped from 11"10 to 11" dead, and got my most ripped every piccies lol 3 months post op









i increased my cals abit and got to 11"4 with basically an increase in bf.

at this time altho me back was barely operated on i had to rebuild my flat, new kitchen, shower room, gym.

barely trained 1 x week for 4-5 months, back was on the limit from building work(trust me it went beyind DIY)i then got booted off incapacity benefit and had to get a job which killed me so training really was only 1x aweek for another period-might ve got some 2x a week with no legwork prior to this.. but essentailly i wasny going to eat more to get a fatter gut, cos thats how any extra weight was gonna go on.. trainingn didnt warrent an inrease in cals.. was stressed as fcuk for some reason, finanlly did trt after a 2 month stint on anti d`s that just didnt do anything which had worked great before..

trt with no calorie change whatso ever out 12lbs on me in 6 weeks

12"4 mostly fat around my torso..

i then realised how huge my shakes were lol.. so much oats..

i dropped the amount fo oats to half a mug lol, lil weiner nanas in my shakes too, swapped out half of the milk i drink for water and or hemp/soya milk in shakes..

but i then stuck the diet rigidly till all unwanted bf was gone.

gawd knows how much later cos the time scale is sounding wrong but i thought 10 months later i`d finanlly dropped al the trt fat and kept going down to 11"6

voila..









somewhere back i did the t bullets thing and changed alot of body composition dropping bf..

i`m kinda the biggest yet leanest ive been in that pic.

i was 10 pounds heavier in the t bullets pics..but disguising a lot of bodyfat cos im sht hot with a camera lol(lol trixsta)

aaaanywaay..

that last pic was 3 months ago, training was going great so increased cals(tbh i wasnt gonna drop any more weight than 11"6 anyway but was lucky with timing) ahhh yeah i also had my back rear up this year from feb to may..

basically i increased cals by increasing oats and it was working, i was back up to 11"10, training was going well apart form the bloody overtraining lol. m,y plabn was to increase my cals as i needed to not in one lump cos id decided to bulk.. was just getting reasdy to add a few more oats and the flu hits..

i force myself to eat whats neccessary to do the job, but theres a limit..

12 pound weight increase in 6 weeks is a lot and thats what my metabolism was ripping off me before trt.

if i handt decreased my cals who knows what weight i would have ended up at..

if i can train hard enuff i can force myself to eat more, but i bulk like tony soprano lol so i`ll only ever lean bulk..

think i said about being on about 800g of carbs a day.. i can force it.. but even tho i have to try just as hard as you do for fat loss/cutting..( i presume lol dont think ive ever heard you mention the C word.

soo to a degree if training keeps going ok, i should really be able to eat more for a while yet, but there will come a point where i just wont be able to force it any more, that might be a very low threshold for you.. i know it would be for BIIIIIG Daddy  (hey bud hows grandmas pie)

its soemthing i dont wanna concern myself with until i need to..

however i smoke like a cnut and it probly rapes my appetite along with all the caffeine i mainline lol.. thats where the real prob is..

another thing i kinda beleive in is that its gonna be deadlifts that make me grow rather than food, i will supply deads with enuff food, but i think the deads are the driver not the food itself, i just get fat if not..

soo i do have appetite probs, but i kinda know why theyre there, so err, lol what ya make of that garbled load of pants haha.. kinda got on one there flegster


----------



## crazycal1

nah dog walkings all i do and thats not what it used to be im embarrassed to say, i really need to sort it out and stop making excuses, pennies dropped as im writing this..

i have 2 dogs one wants walk one doesnt.

the one that doesnt would never move unless prodded.. n she`s getting a fat lil fooker, she limping alot too these days but never liked walking at all..

so 1 decent stomp with 1 dog and then i walk the 2 of em later so at least me and the walking dog get a good one in..

im pissed the active dog doesnt get more, but then i could walk her further on the solo one.

on top of that i need to do some cardio for my lungs.

i went swimming recently and i got a big shock, it was like swimming with your fingers open and i was gasping for breathe after a length, so i stopped watching the school girls(only the ones over 16 lol) and swam a length instead 

skipping is another option i like and will do..

i`m still limited cardiowise, but apathy has kicked in abit and needs sorting..

fleg dude... its not that im not a quitter, i`m a vain narcississtic fcuker and i aint losing what ive grafted hard for for nothiing.. :becky:

i have stopped me test e cycle, but really debated why i should bother, true i wouldnt maximize gains cos of the last few weeks but i`d still grow abit more than not taking it..

always easy to justify staying on..

so i aint ..

if only i could apply that to me smoking..

i think you should stick some pics up bud i don think your avatar does your obvious size justice and i`m curious as i`m sure is dorsey..

now he`s shy, i just see you as not likeing to blow your trumpet too much... (mind you you did go ewww when we debated that subject earlier haha)

something dorsey was less shy about


----------



## crazycal1

pain in the ass getting on here tonite, i can only use new posts or i get that apache page coming up..


----------



## crazycal1

nite sweats and general feeling hotness from this flu is just as uncomfortable as i find dbol.t bullets and clen which is all ive tried.. test doesnt appear too..

its also a remeninder as to why i train naturally for 3 years after trying dbol a couple of times, i fcuking hate the way it ruins my sleep by making me hot.. god alon knows how id get on with tren.


----------



## justheretosnoop

I'm comfortable in my own sexuality, as per my 'Christian' post.... :wink:

Re the above ramblings from you two: i'm a clever lad academically but don't think i'm clever enough to take anything what what's been said! Rightly or wrongly, I just eat and train as i'm TOLD to! Probably wrongly actually but hey...

As for pics, yeah I am very shy about it all to be honest. I'm extremely critical of myself and never ever been comfortable in my own skin. That myspace avi of mine does me faaaaaaaaaaaaar to much justice believe me! When I do finally get the balls to post something up next summer I think you'll be very shocked to see my starting point. Hopefully by the time the pics do come round you'll also be shocked at the progress but i'm not holding my breath. As i've said before, if I can't do it this time it's seriously time to consider knocking it all on the head and resigning myself to the 'spider' look along with all the postural symptoms mentioned here Common Postural Deficiencies As for you though Fleg, defo get some pics up lad, not a decent perv on anyone in ages!! You look in good nic in your avi but with the weights you're lifting i'm sure it doesn't do you a fair deal.

Cal - just to pick up on something you said about test levels a couple of pages back. Can you simply walk into docs and ask for them to be taken or doesn't it work like that?


----------



## mark_star1466868017

i see a few people at the gym i use that dont seem to be critical of themselves at all, probably abit too uncritical TBH


----------



## crazycal1

I can only view forum on phone at mo.. fcuk posting using it lol..


----------



## crazycal1

Muslim girl gang, who kicked Rhea Page in the head yelling 'kill the white slag,' FREED | Mail Online


----------



## jakal2001

bullsh!t... religion is an excuse for people wanting a 'get out of jail free' card..!

justice should prevail regardless of race colour or creed.. !


----------



## Ben_Dover

Approach: The girls can be seen walking towards Miss Page, a care worker, 22, as she walks with her boyfriend Lewis Moore, 23, through Leicester

Read more: Muslim girl gang, who kicked Rhea Page in the head yelling 'kill the white slag,' FREED | Mail Online

Erm, if I was with my girlfriend and 3 girls attacked her, kicking her in the head they would all have got knocked the **** out, female or not !!


----------



## DANthirty

BJ1938 said:


> Erm, if I was with my girlfriend and 3 girls attacked her, kicking her in the head they would all have got knocked the **** out, female or not !!


Totaly agree mate FUKCING SCUM!!!!


----------



## scotty T

A crime is a crime, a ciminal is a criminal, couler creed has f*ck all to do with it. COWARDS!! as has been said woman or not if they had attacked my wife like that they wouldent of been getting back up as easy as they did.


----------



## justheretosnoop

Cal - just to pick up on something you said about test levels a couple of pages back. Can you simply walk into docs and ask for them to be taken or doesn't it work like that?


----------



## crazycal1

no you have to bs them abit..

lie and say you cant get wood..

occasionally they will do em in blood tests anyway


----------



## crazycal1

to be fair its the legal system and judges that are to blame..


----------



## crazycal1

my fcuking boilers gone!

sitting around in thermals..

havent dared weigh myself post man flu and for longest period ever not looked at me bod in mirror for days cos its too cold lol

i wonder how long i can last...


----------



## crazycal1

i can still only get on here via new posts button and then via the individual forums..

no ones post in general convo so i cant registered my indignation again lol


----------



## crazycal1

OMFG just weighed myself before empyting my bowels and i`m 4-5lbs down, ie 11"5 1/2lbs..

probly could drop 2lbs more for a poo..

that is seriously not good..

dont underestimate how easy it is for me to drop below maintance levels and sh1t weight!

fingers cross a lot of its fat, but lets face it theres gonna be some muscle there too..

i could be down to 11"3 which is pre trt weight.

havent trained for nearly 3 weeks, just gotta get on with it tho aint ya..


----------



## mark_star1466868017

gawd blimey mate, thats not what you want


----------



## allbro75

How's the man flu coming along mate, any better yet. I'm sure once you're back healthy the weight will creap back on easy enough, it usualy does with me.

When you were out injured how did you manage to motivate yourself to keep eating healthy, I'm realy struggling with it just now and dosen't look like I'll be able to train anytime soon either. I'm sure its the depressive sides of taking tramadol thats making me eat so sh1te and can't seem to stop it. Feeling fat and very soft just now, that was the reason I posted the before and after pics of myself to try and motivate myself to limit any losses by keeping the diet going. You got any advice or did you just find it easy to stick to a diet.

Was at the docs on friday and might need full reconstructive knee surgery but won't find out until I get the MRI, if I do could be away from training for around 4-5 months


----------



## crazycal1

right then dude, can you train upper bod with light weights?

everything goes thru your back n i didnt have that option.

i understand if one thing hurts you dotn feel like training anything, been there..  and i havent.

if you cant train, can you lay on your back and punch?

ive been that desperate and unable to do cardio ive done it.

ive laid on my back the second my back came out of spasm this year, cos i`d started a bullet cycle i didnt want to stop and bench prssed laying on the floor with a 1kg ez bar with a 5kg weight either side for a million reps.. Thats when i trained 14 out of 21 days a while back.

if i cant do anything, all i have is diet and rest left.

allen ive worked my cnuting aRse off to get the minimal gains i have, and i`m fcuked if i`m gonna lose a single gramme down to inactivity.

i havent trained for 3 weeks now, went to docs today cos i feel hot all time still from this man flu.. gp looked at me and said your fine lol.. so i`m waiting this out..

it is getting to me cos i told a late client to leave yesterday cos i was sick of his excuses, so i am getting really down about it all but i know its temporary.

ive over trained, had the flu, lost 7lbs, no heating currently, am having a sht time of it tbh.. i feel like im in limbo..

but i will force down 250g of protein every day, i blend 3 oaty shakes a day cos i hate eating..

why can i do this?

VANITY.

how about some charles atlas style static upper body holds?

better than a kick in the cnut..


----------



## crazycal1

mark_star said:


> gawd blimey mate, thats not what you want


indeedely doodley dude..

lol at you growling..


----------



## justheretosnoop

TheCrazyCal said:


> VANITY


Why the feck else would it be?! Women wax their [email protected], we deadlift! All in the name of VANITY!!


----------



## allbro75

Vanity indeed, the reason we're all here. better than being a fat lazy cnut though.

I tried doing press ups the other day and even that hurt my knee, can't believe how fckn painful this is. Thinking about buying a pull up bar for the door frame but think the wife will have a fit at this, could just chance it and install it when she's out. Even tried swimming the other weekend there when I was staying at a hotel and the resistance of the water against my knee was killing me.

Maybe I just have to punch myself upside my head and snap out of this feeling sorry for myself bollocks, so used to being active all the time though and having withdrawl symptoms.

Right I'm away to lie on my bed and punch fcuk out of the air until a sweat, cheers.


----------



## crazycal1

the stuff you`ve previously tried wasnt suitable for your injury dude..

if your laying flat on your back bench pressing a lightweight your knee isnt a prob.. good idea with chins..


----------



## crazycal1

first workout back tonite as the doc said i was a malingering cnut who didnt need anti b`s lol..

pulled a shock 210kg and then had nothing left for anything else lol..

repped with 60kg for bench, strength is well down on that one..

deads felt like an old glove tho.. 2x10x110kg was easy..

1x1x150kg was simples till i tried 3 continous ones, i can feel them still, d1ckhead!

other than that i took it easy lol doh!










i`ll weigh myself tomoz..

tbh n im not just saying it, i was well chuffed when i pulled my top off, that pic doesnt show how surprisingly big i look, or how lean..


----------



## crazycal1

View attachment 2750


bloody light glaring on me head lol


----------



## crazycal1

hoping boilers getting looked at today... brrrrrr fcuk weighing meself lol..


----------



## allbro75

Don't know what its like down there but its brass monkeys up here and blowing a gale, fcuk not having any heating, think you should keep your top on for once lol


----------



## crazycal1

first time id had me top off and pumped in 3 weeks dude, how could i resist, trained in combats n a t shirt tho lol

i`m 20 miles off the coast, its chilly willy weather here too..


----------



## justheretosnoop

What would you say is the weight diff between you in your avi and your latest pic?


----------



## crazycal1

well guessing totally and going by what i weighed pre poo the other morning which was 11"4.5, you could knock 2 more pounds off..

i was 11"10 in avvy roughly cos my scales vary if you move em a mm so 7lbs 

i really was surprised how a bit of pump made me look tbh better than the heavier weight,

however it pretty much however you look at it 10lbs on down on being 12 stone and in this condition.

i`d like to be waay leaner than this too at 12 stone, so i m really looking at a stone of extra muscle...

faaaark me closer i get the further away i feel lol..

i reckon theres a lot of dudes weighing in much heavier than me with the same amount of muscle.. n if i didnt hold my bf like an apple or tbh the classic spiderman bod i`d not bother with staying quite so lean as i am..

i swear i look like ive done 3 years straight on gh and slin when my belly gets fat


----------



## allbro75

There's probably people thinking why not do 4 weeks on t-bullets, that'll gain you a stone of muscle lol, I think what you're aiming for could take more than a year of good training/diet/rest. I'm aiming for a gain of 7lbs next year of lean muscle, I think that's a good gain.


----------



## jakal2001

long time buddy.. lookin good.. ive kinda given up on the weights.. for now anyways... but ill keep poppin back here every now and then.. as u guys have helped me loads, esp u big man and dorsey, allenb, fleg.. (others, dont feel bad i didnt mention u)


----------



## crazycal1

sunny, like nostradamus, i`ve forseen all..

tis the all or nothing attitude of wanting maximum gains with out the patience bud..  

next time you have a go, be the tortoise and not the hare..

why dont you give me a ring after xmas and i`ll see if i can motivate you :wink:


----------



## doggy

whats your bf in the picture cal?


----------



## crazycal1

no idea dude, my front and my legs are leaner than my back somehow..


----------



## crazycal1

View attachment 2771


Hardcore Lil :wave:


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

Now that is soooooooooooooo good.


----------



## crazycal1

thanks dudes..

if you look at me in the background ul see im gonna win the FFF award lmao


----------



## justheretosnoop

Ha, dog's got better separation than me!!


----------



## allbro75

flaming dog has bigger shoulders than me


----------



## crazycal1

[video=youtube_share;lyACvZm16W8]


----------



## crazycal1

tbh i used too much weight and never really held the weights at bottom of ROM, but thats the first time ive tried that much weight, i only just figured out if i wedge myself into the cage i can use more than my bodyweight would usually allow..

didnt help that its only second workout back, but i was pleased with 3x8, that was last set.. 60kg

lol i was trying to show the red mark on me tum from digging handles in on contraction


----------



## crazycal1

thanks for the lilly comments dudes 

sshe`s the most fcuked up dog ive had, with all the probs of every other dog ive had wrapped into 1!

she`s much better now, but is tbh mean with other dogs n bullys my lil minibull daisy abit still..

she really does sit like that, she perches on things humans sit on, she`s really clever at times, at times lol..

sh`d been caged pretty much 24x7, the idiot who owned her shoved a staff puppy in with her at 9 months and she mauled it badly, she was removed fron th is little chav cnut by a neighbour and i ended up with her when it got around i`d just lost my last bully 6 months earlier..

she was practically wild and had to be caged at first cos hse couldnt handle the freedom..

she`s a pain in the ass with new clients cos she barks, but is cool 2 moins in..

when a prospective client hates dogs its a prob lol, if i put her in another room and she knows someone here she barks..

love me love my lilly lol..

that butter wouldnt melt look disappears in flash..

i`m really lucky ii work from home now cos she`s a kinda 24x7 dog n doesnt like being left, but then i dont like not having a dog with me so it works..

i always thought it`d be great to have a good guard dog, its a actually a totally pain in the aRse lol

i was always nervous abouyt leaving my dogs out of side of shops in case they got stolen(i used to literally padlock them to a metal post lol) not so with lilly, everyone wants to say hello thinking theyre dr.dooolittle..

she lets em get close then bites..

if i muzzle her outside a shop i`m back to padlocking lol so i just try and avoid the situation..

i toed her up by her lead out side the post office, waited outside as long as i could till queue shortened, went in, 5 mins later i see a white blob int he corner of my eye.. she`d chewed thru the lead..

main road too, but she`s so clingy she was straight inside.. pheew..

lol


----------



## Chrissy.......

Hi cal your ,English bulls stunning, we have a staffy great with people great with our kids, but other dogs are a no no, if im walking her and shes muzzled, even if another dog goes for her ,ive always got some narrowminded asshole greeting pit bull etc etc.


----------



## crazycal1

i used to muzzle lilly and you know what? idiots felt even more threatened by her..

first day i had her i walked her at school leaving off time, was only going for a walk but went straight to a pet shop and got afore mentioned muzzle lol..

i still it use if deemed prudent lol..

thank ya very much chris


----------



## crazycal1

[video=youtube_share;ehCRQc1CjK0]


----------



## justheretosnoop

All that posing is a sport in itself eh mate??


----------



## SX Dave

Was thinking earlier haven't seen an update here in a while. You slacking Cal?

EDIT: Just watched the vid as was walking on my phone, you seriously thinking of competing then Cal? Is classic better suited for you than a weight class?


----------



## crazycal1

posing looks hard work dude, i think classic class is better than that other vid suggested..

ahh dave ive just been keeping me head down..

211kg partial dead the other day, dropped the cage pins and got 160kg before my back tweaked abit, never deaded so low and 180kg was easily doable.. 200kg seems doable but i`ll only try it once.. one day just to see..

doing my bulbine on its own too, then will be re continuing my my subL test..


----------



## SX Dave

Posing does look hard.

Glad to hear your deading well and even getting lower ;-)

So you going to compete? lol. Iv just bit the bullet and booked in to see Neale Cranwell (he was recommend by a bloke that works at my gym and used him for prep in 2009) next week to what "could" be possible with regards to competing etc. Iv been um-ing and ar-ing for ages so just wanna see what he has to say then i can know if anything decent is out of reach and go back to just training and stop thinking what if.


----------



## crazycal1

i am against my better judgement thinking about making a bold statement concerning the classic class..


----------



## mark_star1466868017

excellent, ignore your judgement (better or otherwise) and make the statement


----------



## SX Dave

Yeah spit it out lol


----------



## crazycal1

squats 10x10x10x10x10x60kg 1 mins rest between each set.

weighted chins 3x6x15kg

calf raise in me tru squat 3x10x30kg(plus weight of machine which might be 40kg)

usually wouldve done shrugs but that killed me off tbh..


----------



## justheretosnoop

Neil's got me doing the 'front relaxed' pose at home to help with my posture - hard work I tell you, just to get the breathing right!

Re your deads Cal, how high up are your partials compared to your trap-bar with raised handles?


----------



## crazycal1

honestly not sure bud, if anything my straight bar is slightly higher.

tell me about this pose dude..


----------



## justheretosnoop

Bodybuilding Contest Preparation Posing Guide - Front Relaxed Pose

Get your measuring tape out!!!


----------



## crazycal1

bulbine seems to be giving me spots and if its not my imagination a slight sense of well being!

my weights nearly back to what it was pre man flu, weighed myself a sec ago but have forgotten allready, 11"9 i think lol, a pound either way to you lot at such a light weight probs sounds funny tho 

it was reading dougs post about using 30g of glucose to increase hunger that got me thinking..

i dont actually need to do that, i need to stop putting off eating.

i do me 6 meals a day but i procrastinate alot and if im doing a shake i`ll find half a dozen small tasks to do as i make it up.. feed the dogs, have a p1ss. whatever..

realising what i`m doing is helping me force things a little more..

not more food yet altho oats are now increasing nicely again, but just on time.. its half the reason i end up going to bed so late, i dont go to bed until meal 6 is done..

been weirdly hungy last 2 days..

dog walking is being increased to help burn of some of these extra cals im trying to eat, to promote a leaner bulk..

more food you can eat, more chemical effect from the food being the theory, ive been lazy n altho dogs are done regularly i need to do more distance.


----------



## SX Dave

Bulbines working then you would guess. How much are you taking and where do you buy from out of interest?


----------



## crazycal1

5 x750mg capsules a day from BSD

its still nearly 30 quid for 20 days worth tho, nolva would be cheaper still, but im really not that comfortable using a breast cancer drug recreationally, i couldnt give a fook about using clomid and fertility drugs.. just me..

but im doing this not as PCT but just to see what its like.

i`m not expecting any strength gains but who knows..

i`d like to try reload as the second ingredient in it apparently trebles the effects of the bulbine (i think)

i`m hoping to finish up the subL test i have knocked up after the 20 days..

i probly should wait abit longer tho tbh, but i seem to be resuming where i left off pre man flu..


----------



## SX Dave

No strength gain but have to come back after man flu and surprisingly lifting where you left off? Hard to pin point a factor but no loss after being ill is good but could be coincidence?

Am I right in saying it's a main ingredient in reload? So another reload ingredient adds to its potency. Iv got a couple of bottles of reload to give a try so may do both an compare?


----------



## crazycal1

hmm dave post manflu i lost loads of strength, well stamina and endurance more like, but thats semantics..

i think ive done 10 days of bulbine so it might be playing a factor, but i suspect its more likely to be that its now what 5? weeks since i had the flu and cos i dont train too often and i sleep as much as i can..

ive just recovered..

i pulled a very heavy partial dead first workout after flu altho basically then shot my wad for the workout lol

i like the stuff enuff to use it 2x lol and i can see good reasoning in using it precycle and post.(regularly)

correctamundo on the reload dude


----------



## SX Dave

Oh flu was longer ago than I thought, recovery would be the major factor I guess. keep us update in the bulbine though interested to see how it goes. Can't find reload on extremes site to compare price costs etc?

Well I'll be giving reload a go as wont be going back on t bullets (even though iv got an unopened bottle and a few spare tabs left) due to my progesterone gyno.


----------



## crazycal1

youve got whatter gyno?

i find bullets give me dry joints so will be dbolling if i feel any needs.. seem to remember i was pretty keen for my dbol cycles to finish lol..

im trying to be openminded about any strength increases, im sure if i get any i`ll be able to tell tho..


----------



## SX Dave

Iv developed gyno 16mm x 12mm lump. Only ever done t bullets so spoke to Doug and he said its progesterone gyno not estrogen gyno. So guessing I'm gyno prone and don't want to risk making it worse with any more bullet cycles.

Hopefully will here of good things about bulbine and some strength increase.


----------



## crazycal1

i`d look at ghrp6 bud, i love it.. thing is i get these weird carb crash types feelings at times and i think the ghrp6 might be the cause..

happens even now tho saying that and i havent touched it for 6 months..

gotta ask the doc about it but you know how interested they can be if its not life of death..


----------



## SX Dave

Ill have a read up on it dont know anything about peptides, think i remember reading you was on ghrp6 in your log a while ago though. Was you injecting? am i right in thinking jabbings not for you as dont think iv heard you mention it before and a lot about oral and Sub L.

In all honesty jabbing and anything stronger than herbal is 99% off the cards for me, as it wouldnt no down well at home.


----------



## crazycal1

im 101% positive that ghrp6 is sublingual, more certain of its efficiency and absorption than test..


----------



## justheretosnoop

Apols for jumping in and forgive the novice Q: would that then maybe make a good starting point for a newbie not looking to jab?


----------



## crazycal1

fleg said:


> So are you taking a higher dosage than what is in the reload? If you're getting spots it's gotta be working!


 legs tho too 

soz fleg missed this..

ive no idea on the doseages of reload bud..

getting some big ass spots on the backs of my


----------



## crazycal1

Dorsey said:


> Apols for jumping in and forgive the novice Q: would that then maybe make a good starting point for a newbie not looking to jab?


i reckon it is actually


----------



## SX Dave

TheCrazyCal said:


> im 101% positive that ghrp6 is sublingual, more certain of its efficiency and absorption than test..


So you done it sub L uuummm


----------



## crazycal1

dave i barely trained from feb to may last year cos i strained my back after it only just stopping feeling bruised from the fusion.. 18 months prior..

i used it every day to help maintain muscle and lower bf along with 4mg of test e a day subL.

its why imo i look ok on 3 years of shite training post fusion.

i`m in slightly better shape than prefusion, duude the wasted fcuking years of injury..

gimme 2 years good training or even better 3 n i`ll show you all muhahahahahaha


----------



## SX Dave

You used ghrp6 along side test, could it be used in its own to much benefit? Also what about ghrp2 as doesn't have the hunger factor too it?

Only had a brief read of the peptide section on here. How long was you on ghrp6 for? What sort of gains can be expected?


----------



## crazycal1

dave it i did it with 4mg of test a day thats 28mg a week, its a trt dose, not the expoded trt/low training doses that are justified..

dunno bout ghrp2 but it might not be subL

i swear it helped me drop bf and simply maintain muscle when i wasnt training and when i was definetly aided muscle growth.

its more noticeable after a month on and i think i only did 3 months "on" at the most..


----------



## SX Dave

Yes sorry wasn't thinking properly, it was only low test dose.

It is interesting, I'll try find some more info when I'm on the computer as to how long you could stay "on" side effects etc.


----------



## crazycal1

just reskinned me forum with this which now matches "ish" with me PT site 

http://www.phpbb.com/customise/db/style/dirty_board_2.0/


----------



## mark_star1466868017

what about your shoutbox mate


----------



## crazycal1

just had to have 5 days cos i wont learn that i cant train 3x in a week whatever the volume.

ive gotta force myself to train over 8 days or preferably 9, legs were feeling tired last week and as i ended up going to the chiro for some maintance (makes a nice change) for once ive managed not to undo all the good done by resting up.

going for a heavy dead on sunday of hopefully 215kg, got my too biggest clients training with me and altho they havent been training long and theyre forms not too solid superheavy still it`ll give me a bit of a push..

i keep meaning to put some Big T pics up, he`s a viking behemoth! mind you so is M`s hubby.. theyre both touching 20 stone 6"2 and 6"5 respectively and other some abit of pork round the belly.. frigging huge.

they are soo built for strongman it not true..

tobias aka big t is lifting exactly the same as me, but his forms getting pulled apart when its over 200kg for a partial, mine isnt..

in fact i`m finding deads easier still than him.

but everyweek his form improves and he`s got 300kg from the floor in him potentially..

i`m holding him off pulling more than me for as long as i can lol..

tbh he`s probs not 20 stone anymore cos i know he`s dropped 2 stone in the 6 months he`s been coming, couple of times at mine couple of times back home in norway..

he`s eating more than he ever has, as is inexorably dropping weigth without trying following my more than adequate diet..

plus he also does swedish streetdancing which whatever the fcuk that is must be a site to behold! lol

he jumped at the chance of a curry lol i presume he knows what one is..

cant imagine theres too many indians restaurants in scandinavia.. :becky:


----------



## crazycal1

cant install the shout again till i 100% decide on skin mark..

i posted yesterday and i swear EM shed a tear haha


----------



## mark_star1466868017

i did look yesterday, but no one there to talk to


----------



## crazycal1

i know lol


----------



## justheretosnoop

Ha, a 20st Scandinavian street dancer?! Only you........


----------



## crazycal1

correction a gay swedish 20 stone behemoth of a streetdancer! a gay policeman! n the dude i was orignally go for the curry with on my own is or was a drag queen!

hmm who else is there...

the transgender is waiting till she starts taking prescribed test to train lol, or maybe its when the boobs come off cos he`s trying to hide them with fat at the mo.. still wont train yet lol which is kinda daft but hey ho..

i cant keep up lol..

my next goal is to get the very hetero dr.p laid lol altho a 300kg deadlift is more likely lol


----------



## justheretosnoop

Absolutely feckin class! If you do ever meet up with the mad scouser be sure to introduce him to all these ppl!!


----------



## crazycal1

ive always had it in mind to target the normal working man as potential clients, but unless theyre looking for a PT it doesnt occur to most of them..

times are changing, but most of my clients are still professionals..

however my niche is training freaks..

you dont have to like it in various orrifices to be a freak.. unless your names dan lol

but none of my clients are "normal"..

Thank Fook!

its always been my plan to target a large minority rather than trying appeal to everyone.. thats not in my nature lol

essentially my client is a typiCAL muscle chat member lmfao!


----------



## crazycal1

220kg motherbitches!hoto:


----------



## allbro75

If that's not for reps then pwahhhh!

Only joking matey, good going.


----------



## crazycal1

fcuking right al!

200kg from the floor is next goal.

and then i`ll never bother lifting from the floor again..

i couldnt give a sh1t about benching 300lbs(altho twould be nice lol)but that 200 has been a goal i darent even contemplate let alone dream of smashing..

until now.

back willing i`m gonna rip it tits off!


----------



## crazycal1

ahem lol...

public apology time..

Big T is a bit of a lurker on here it seems (hey bud :becky entirely straight...

damn these metrosexual times!

my bad bud..

james is gona be like a dog with 2 d1cks surrounded by so much testosterone fuelled heterosexuality tonite :becky:


----------



## crazycal1

bit rushed..

me and the T man

[video=youtube;j7TBCcUVdY4]


----------



## justheretosnoop

'av it!!

Is that an all time PB mate?


----------



## allbro75

fckn lol at twooooo twenteeeeeeeee at the top mate, made me chuckle. Good lifting, still think you make that look quite easy once you get it moving, you could get a couple of reps out of it.


----------



## crazycal1

previously i`d done 211kg, tobias had been allowed to get ahead of me at 212.5kg.

ive been tweaking my form recently and T`s top lifts get his form to break down so we`re always trying to improve his too..

previously i`d been setting my back as upright as possible cos i thought i was stressing it less.

im wrong, if you get your lower back closer the bar your backs actually in a safer position, buy having a more horizonatal back my mechanics are better.(think of a building site crane that lifts more the closer to the tower the hook is, being more upright moves myhips further way from the bar..

i could write loads about this bout its too late..

basically get your hips as close to the bar as possible..

we then pulled 215kg and it felt that good i unusually whacked on a couple of 2.5`s making 220kg.

i rushed it tbh and i dont like my back postion,

it came up easily tho and theres far moore to come..

all from a slight change of form..

incidentally i find just by adding weight to the bar it can get people to approach the bar differently and they simply cant set themselves up in the same position simply cos the bar is heavier and they know its on theyre limits.. its a bizarre thing..

bet ya dont learn that on ya pt diploma!

ahh al, you hit on a pet hate there bud..

ive lost track of the dudes who pull a bit single which happens to be a pb, then a month later they discover they can do it for 2 reps..

so they whack on a couple of 5`s and then cant pull a single lol

i do 10 single reps after my sldl and pure pb single, 10x1x160kg at mo.. very easy singles, but cause you to rest pause very quickly and turns into a cardio and muscle set, takes a lot of practice to really force the singles and hold your form and lift on the limits of your breathing..

i gave flint a lil taster of what i can do today lol..

as it goes al my back wouldnt like a double at that weight..

i think singles are safer cos you have a proper set up and a relief from the muscular stress in between reps, doing them continuously allows no set up on the second rep, no relief and rather than taking stress for a 3-4 second rep you`ve doubled the TUT.

ive done 200kgx10 with me trap bar and still not sure whether it was a good idea or not, but 10 is much lighter than a double weight..

i guess i dont really beleive if youre doing a proper single that you shoudl even try and pop a double "just to see" unless youre absolutely certain you`ll get it..

i dont like randomness, i try and plan weights before i do them and stick to them..

of course just cos i cant or dont like certain things or more accurately my body doesnt like them it doesnt follow that other will have my probs..

but i do see myself as a barometer of potential problems that other will get.. cos my bodies so fcuked..

you will no doubt be as wary of things that stress knees or if some one had RC probs in the past, they`d be wincing while watching others do things..

rotator cuff is now being trained.. i have a shoulder that drops/droops forward (most people have wonky shoulders) and ive finally realised that if i train RC it shoudl correct itself with some stretching too..

this is one of the big thngs that has put me off potentially competing..

its not often you`ll see my right shoulder in a pic cos of this.. i have good rear delt on left shoulder(from deads not lat raises bitches!) and my right is none existent cos of the dropped shoulder, its there but needs pulling back into line..

:flypig:


----------



## crazycal1

> twooooo twenteeeeeeeee


youre gonna hear me in bonny scotland when i pull a partial 300kg :wink:


----------



## renshaw

On the grounds of planning I do like that more!

I normally write down on my paper what i am aiming for on all exercise i.e. 2kg more then before so i hit 8 reps OR next time i add weight or aim for 10 reps then add weight.

If i do 5 x 5 i can do massively the amount of weight.. But i don't think that is the best way for adding size only strengh as there is no chance i can give 10 - 20 kg extra for 10 x 3 at them weights!


----------



## crazycal1

i only ever try and hold my current reps or allow them to drop off gradually..

ive never tried to increase reps if i`m trying to increase weights too..

to do that you have to drop reps but when you increase a rep is a big bite of cake, you`ll get the first couple then i find i cant get the last rep for the next increase.

cos 1kg is usually always less than 1 rep i find this easier.

heres an example of forward plannning and hitting planned numbers.

220kg.

1kg per MONTH for 80 months (7.5 years ) = 300kg

gimme 1.5 years of leeway for injuries and in 9 years time (3rd 5 year plan by then lol) i`ll have it.

gotta do it before i need another fusion will will happen..

soooo 200kg deadlift 1 time from the floor..

possibly hypothetically, massive maybe win the classic class :becky:

300kg deadlift partial.

shag Marilyn Monroe..

not sure which ones least likely lol


----------



## crazycal1

jesus christ i was talking some sh1te last nite..

totally unaided by alkyhol sorta lol..

the curry nite went rather well.. no horrible silences or owt lol

my dansak was 10x hotter than last time i was there and i had some serious problems lol

n dr.p managed to get the lowest protein meal available

i dont see why a curry should be so bad, there was loads more chicken than 30g of pro in mine, i left half the sauce cos i didnt need it and plus i wouldnt be able to eat it all..

shared half my low GI basmati with someone and i reckon it was a pretty good meal :wink:

if you cant have a few crp meals here and there when youre eating 42 meals a week theres sommat waay wrong with what youre doing..


----------



## crazycal1

jesus christ i was talking some sh1te last nite..

totally unaided by alkyhol sorta lol..

the curry nite went rather well.. no horrible silences or owt lol

my dansak was 10x hotter than last time i was there and i had some serious problems lol

n dr.p managed to get the lowest protein meal available

i dont see why a curry should be so bad, there was loads more chicken than 30g of pro in mine, i left half the sauce cos i didnt need it and plus i wouldnt be able to eat it all..

shared half my low GI basmati with someone and i reckon it was a pretty good meal :wink:

if you cant have a few crp meals here and there when youre eating 42 meals a week theres sommat waay wrong with what youre doing..


----------



## crazycal1

thats my third 30 min slot of cardio done..

treading the mean streets of naaarwich in the dark..(literally.. the council aint turning on the lights on some roads these days..)

no more bulking like a spider eating an apple!

am finishing off t bullets with some dbol to see if it stops the dry joints, only got 2 weeks tops of it tho..

gonna finish me subL test,

sldl at a nice 130kg pb ing every week cos basically ive never trained it before cos me back wouldnt let me..

you all know the current big number is 220kg

10 singles last week at 160kg

hamstrings are my biggest priority along with calves.

squats are being started from scratch and done for 5 sets with 1 mins rest in between with ahem lol 60kg, no belt and am aiming for way down the road 130-40kg 3x10.

altho i`ll be looking at volume for now till i really find out whether i can squat safely or not.

ive done 3x110kg previously and wrecked me back.

ive squatted for about 5 months in 6 years with very little strength carry over from trap barpreviously i ve had to rely on hamstring growth from controlling the negative on trap bar..

my hams are altho defined flat as a pancake 

trap bar must be resumed at some point too.

i have some goals for chest shoulders and back but am happy with how they are so will not be focussed on, they seem to grow easily if thats possible with me, easy is still slow lol..

biceps lag but i never really trained them until this year, they do not "just" grow like the rest of my upper bod, ive always trained tri`s but theyre pretty sh1te too lol

calves will be trained before and after legs 2 sets either side, weight progression on this will be prioritised with sldl


----------



## crazycal1

fcuking dogs eaten practically a bag of cashew nuts AGAIN!!!!!


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

TheCrazyCal said:


> fcuking dogs eaten practically a bag of cashew nuts AGAIN!!!!!


Hell man your lucky he survived the 1st bag.


----------



## crazycal1

well 20mg of dbol with 1 bullet has stopped the dry elbow pain i was getting..

deads tonite with our man flint..


----------



## flint

im ready for a war.......


----------



## crazycal1

prepare to be taken to school...

(lol im sooo gonna fcuk my back up n look dumb)

RR are nuts dangerous?


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

TheCrazyCal said:


> prepare to be taken to school...
> 
> (lol im sooo gonna fcuk my back up n look dumb)
> 
> RR are nuts dangerous?


Ye nut, raisins, chocolate, anything fried, basically most things that aren't made just for dog can have negative effect's on their health.

Have a good safe workout.


----------



## allbro75

So you going for a twoooo twentyyyyyyyy oneeeee tonight on the deads mate?


----------



## crazycal1

well al i think i showed flint some moves, but wasnt feeling it..

pulled 210 and left it there..

did a few singles for 140kg

n did 132.5kg for 10x15 reps respectively..


----------



## flint

Yes took me to school big time. I'm aching like a cnut today , must of done about 100 singles on deads trying to perfect form. I think I'm finally getting there though. Soft cell on the cd player last night too ......


----------



## crazycal1

lol that was an inspired 15 reps i pulled last nite.. you just gotta tap into it lol..

portrait of controlled furey lol..

practically got a day off for once to rest my glowing legs..

yeah those singles are good practice for the heavy rep..

after about 10 lol the tiredness makes weight heavier, so you get a crack at working just as hard, but form isnt quite so tested..

nail your tired reps and you can do justice to your true pb..


----------



## crazycal1

well ive decided i need to work my entire body over an 8 or 9 day week if i want to train it over a 3 day split.

ive been fighting it cos it means changing workout days every week and its difficult cos of clients..

i`m currently training with the same ones each week, but i`m now realising its having a negative effect on my lifts...

having a bit of a new year rush, but i`m pretty sure within a few weeks it`ll calm down and i`ll find out who`s serious and who isnt..

am currently pre-exhausting incline bench with some weighted dips..

then as weights go up, dips will be dropped temporarily and being fresher should allow me to cycle up past 80kg which i hit last time..

my backs been feeling stiffer each week, not painful, but not good in retrospect.

i know i`m gonna need another fusion one day.

probably within the next 10 years..

its extremely commonplace so gawd knows if weightliftings gonna speed the process up..

so modifying my current lifting and or dropping back to trap bar (hasnt felt right since i fcuked my back 1 year ago) is gonna happen.

i`m wondering whether i should go back to 20 singles on trap bar like in my prefusion days, it would make sense, but i found growth slowed towards the peak of my lifts..

possibly cos i gave myself to much rest between reps, but ever since ive tried to force continuous ones just incase.

any goals i set need to be achieved before my next fusion methinks, its taken a long while to get over the last one and altho another fusion wont stop me lifting its gonna be another long set back down the line..

anyhoo currently alls going good but i`m trying to stop myself getting too gung ho lol and complacent..

being able to train is a privilege not a right.


----------



## Chrissy.......

Inspirationaly positive, Good to see how you make best of your situation and lift well. Hope your restructure gives you good results.


----------



## crazycal1

well altho i havent weighed myself for several days after being on 20mg of dbol and 1 bullet a day, ive put on about a pound lol.

my mate gave me the dbol and soaked up 7lbs of water in this time..

i`m not looking for anything other than water weight changes as my cals are at maintainence or at most in a slight surplus.

strengths about the same and recovery is p1ss poor as ever haha

feeling really full and pumped which makes the lack of weight increase interesting.

i`m not on a lot of carbs by my standards but am by no means low carb..as if lol..

i`d be shocked if i was on less than 300g..

all good tho and i`m looking as big as i did on bullets and at 10lbs heavier, cos i was basically much fatter..

i find it as hard as anyone to go just by the mirror and like the ego sating effects of more weight on the scales.

arms are 15 1/4" cold and i can pinch less than half an inch of fat on em..

pumped thats 15 3/4" so nearly at the magic 16" i`d quite like..

pumped will do for now lol..

then stone cold please.

forearms are just over 14"  on a wrist of just under 6 3/4"

calves 14 3/4" 

they should be 15 1/2 for symmetry and imo need another inch at least to even begin to compensate for the highness of the insertion points.. damn my jamaican genes lol


----------



## SX Dave

Forearm stats are impressive mate, do you still do grip work?

Are bi measurement flexed but cold yeah?

When talking about symmetry do you refer to measurement from Brawn?


----------



## Piranha Smudge

Looking gd as usual Cal! Can't wait to get some gd measurements!


----------



## crazycal1

SX Dave said:


> Forearm stats are impressive mate, do you still do grip work?
> 
> Are bi measurement flexed but cold yeah?
> 
> When talking about symmetry do you refer to measurement from Brawn?


i very rarely do grip work in truth but as i never use hand assistance for my deads or weighted fat grip chins i dont seem to need to.

odddd that..

my 255kg partial with a trap bar still needed to be held.. :wink:

my forearms are actually better and more defined now than theyve ever been..

yeah dave bi`s are cold but flexed..

and yes it is symmetry as laid out in i think the mc cullum formulae/chart i posted up.

for me its very accurate and backs up the obvious..

ie my calves are an inch under and cheat n back 2" over what it should be..

my thighs are 23" which is 1" down too.

howver my thighs are very lean and cut.

measurements are a nice guide but mean nothing unless bf? is taken into account.

either way my legs are smaller than my top half and altho ive spent all my training time of the last 6 years correcting this i still have work to do..


----------



## crazycal1

SoldierSmudge said:


> Looking gd as usual Cal! Can't wait to get some gd measurements!


be consistent week in week out smudger and you`ll get there..

its horrible starting out, take it from someone who`s started out many times..

never say die, never surrender... game on..


----------



## allbro75

Hey cal so what do your neighbours say about you climbing lamp posts lol, just noticed it on FB. quite good going though, doubt I could do that.


----------



## SX Dave

I must check that chart out properly.

I remember you talking about grip work ages ago plate pinching etc. I make you right though deads increases grip massively and holding 225 with no straps isn't easy lol.


----------



## crazycal1

ahem dave 255kg.

point is youre over on the measurements it still gives an idea of symmetry cos all girths should be relative ish..

oh i do, do my shrugs by pinch gripping 2x20kg plates..

teh 50kg plates i got are bit heavier than anticipated lol..

Al, i reckon they all sit behind theyre curtains watching me touching themselves 

i took that vid after 4 months of no training last may? at the time i was pleased how i looked despite the lack of training..

i watched it for the first time the other day and thought... small..

its actually on the front page of my site and a main feature/client puller..

need to redo it now ive got some size again..

however there are bigger poles to climb.

there are some real tall motherfcukers on the main roads, twice as tall seemingly and much thicker.

i`m thinking rubber boots and shinning up one just like my man nagano on the final stage of ninja warrior..

i shinned up a standard lampost and it felt as if my chest had been split in half the next day, just like if you try the rada pull (chest enlargement technique)

so this will take some work before i try it..

plus i dont wanna die..


----------



## SX Dave

Sorry Cal 255! My bad was on my phone and rushing last night.

Bah what's 30kg between friends lol.


----------



## scotty T

I thought you said somewhere you done grip work aswell,your forearms do stand out, good solid lumps,i alway's check out forearms.


----------



## crazycal1

scotty T said:


> I thought you said somewhere you done grip work aswell,your forearms do stand out, good solid lumps,i alway's check out forearms.


you should see flints!

in fact given the dudes been training only 6 months he`s a right lucky cnut in the entire arm department.

thats genetics, and kneeding a lot of dough!

he`s been doing grip work last 20 years.

same as me from my old job, its what built my forearms.

now heres the thing.

i have small wrists and ankles.

i have relatively speaking big forearms from hi frequency (ie daily workouts) done with a moderate to high intensity for 7 years.

sooo really i should be trying the same approach with calves.

now whether that means calf raises every day or not i dunno, but it`d make sense..

scotty i tend to tell people who re deadlifting 80kg who start asking about wearing hand wraps to do grip work.. :wink:

i do shrug with a pinch grip on 2x20kg plates tho and dead without assistance so i do do grip work still, just not as i preach..

if im asked for my opinion the idea is to take on board my suggestion as its usually specific to the individual

so basically do as i say not as i do lmao


----------



## scotty T

can see the sense in grip work to make good the weak point "gripping" to my mind strapping is just leaving the weak point there,i will do it if/when it becomes a problem.

I will try pinch gripping plates, have you ever used grippers?

I get what your saying in regards to high frequency work related or otherwise muscle strain, building muscle, at a level of intesity that can be kept up and even increased over time.

I think i have a degree of this from my work, and i know a few brikies that have fook of forearms and the blacksmith we use has arms that look like they should not be on him,has to be through work.

I got to thinking about this when thinking about what my body will react to best and how hard to push or not to push and how often to try to find out.But im growing with what im doing just now, so al get the walking part down before i try a canter.

I supose the if you were a tyler going up and down a ladder all day with a six pile of tyles on your shoulder you would build up the calfs, so the same must be said for doing high volumes of waited calf raises.

I have had problems with ball of my left foot already when doing to many,so i will have to be patient.

Cal what was your old job?


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

Well i've laid many thousands of concrete blocks & my forearms are only 13in so it must be the old genetic thing.


----------



## crazycal1

up a lil bit more weight, probly cos i went on a bit of a carb frenzy last nite so rather than attributing any more water weight gain to dbol and bullets im being realistic lol.

11"12 1/2lb

trained on my own for a change yesterday which was nice, dipped with 15kg then bench pressed, then db press then tricpes pushdwons which im giving a go.

altho still 10lbs down on my highest weight last year on bullets which was down to a higher bf, i looked relatively speaking fcukign huge for me.

i was actually really pleasantly surprised.

the dbol is lubing my joints nicely it would seem..

i`d be lying if i said my strength felt up but trainings going well tho..

i tried 221kg for deads the other day after pulling 210kg comfortable (partially) but it just wasnt there, it feels mental tbh, as if im a little wary of hurting my back..

so i might leave well alone for a while and focus on continuous reps on sldl whihc is going better than i`d ever thought possible as i didnt think i could sldl without causing back pain.

137.5kg next week, modest but great for a first cycle (flint is doing really well on these too and matching me and he`s never done them before. now flint has natural hamstrings that i might never even aquire which is a cnut but if i can get his hams up to the strength they shoudl eb for that size, look out for awesome! tom platz will now reside in naaarwich)

might squat for a few more sessions but i think trap bar will be a safer option in the long run even tho it doesnt match the same ROM for thighs.

gotta think long term..

i`m getting into calf training and enjoying the pain of it for once and not skipping it.

fingers crossed, serious focussed poundage progression like ive never applied before and 2 hard years of consistency will make a difference.


----------



## crazycal1

thanks bud, its aim is to be effective.

the dips are for a prexhaust so when i stop doing them when my bench press is closer to my pb, i should get a nice bit of impetus to help me surpass it.

i may be better off prexhausting with flyes but until i figure otherwise i`m sticking with compounds and the more bang for your buck theories..

ive added in very little extra volume as i`m only doing 2 sets of dips and bench, but am trying triceps pushdowns for some shape as my arms are rather shapeless, didnt want to remove a quality mass builder like dips tho.

presumably dips will go after bench at some point..

fcuk its late that sounds like bollx


----------



## crazycal1




----------



## crazycal1

been googling overtraining and seeing if theres any simple saliva tests out there to test for overtraining (ie changed chemical levels in your body that indicate overtraining)

there arent lol..

but came across this n i liked it..

Increasing training load, volumes or intensity when you feel tired, or when you have had a steady decline in training performance (for over two weeks) because you mistakenly believe that if you train harder, you will get better.


----------



## jordan_

Looking good cal the upper body is looking great. How long tou been on bullets for now?


----------



## crazycal1

dunno matey..

banged my tricep up proper and have missed my last workout and will need a few more days which is a bugger..

dbol added to bullets sorted out elbow joint pains a treat..

lower bod is looking well too.. :wink:

thanks bud, hope alls well youre end..


----------



## jordan_

Ye I'm sure it is cal. No matter what the convo the tone always gets lowered lmao.

All is good mate getting back into training done some deadlifts on Sunday for the first time in a while and my back has only just stopped aching lol


----------



## crazycal1

someone complimented me on how my calves seemed to growing, first of all i thought he was mad lol, but i guess that`ll be the T Bullets and some fcuking hard work.. 

still toying with squatting.. easy reps but hard on my back at 3x10x87.5kg, im belted now and not going as low as i can cos my backs not enjoying it..

tried trap bar the other day and it felt alien, i think my straight bar form has evolved so much ive forgotten how to use a trap bar as i was setting myself up well behind the bar on it previously. plus altho it was squats that damaged my back last year it was trap bar it collapsed on during warmups..

sldl done really slow hurts me back too, so for a while longer i`ll be sldl with a bit more power, but me backs not really enjoying that either..

it might be an idea to drop back to easy weights and simply go into maintainance mode for a while, altho focussing on my upper body doesnt really thrill me as its bigger than my legs still..

it would allow me to focus more effort and energy into calves and biceps tho..

hmm now there a bold thought, putting most of body body into maintainance and truly focus on my p1ss poor parts.. sounds radiCAL till you really think about it..

in fact its common fcuking sense..


----------



## allbro75

Cal have you ever tried lighter weights and doing them time under tension? I'm not talking about the toney freeman style I mean just realy slow reps, Never going to a rest point and never locking out at the top either. I finaly started back at the gym this week and I'm returning to that style to get back into it, I used to do it quite a lot and rate it. It's also good for keeping form tight as you have more time to concentrate on it. I'm talking up for 5-6 seconds then down for 7-8 seconds.

As the weights are lighter it won't put as much presure on the back but I can guarantee it aint any easier. I think my deads and squats are basicly going to have to start from scratch again because of that injury and using this to build things up again.


----------



## crazycal1

hey Al i did em last week on sldl with a pre exhaust from lunges, fcuking killed my back..

i was thinking precisly the same thing and really focussing on the "feel" of the excercise..

i`m better off with a slightly faster cadence so i`m not leaning over any longer than i need to..

bit of a cnut really cos ive got good flexibility..

leg curls hurt too and ihave been pondering going to a gym with a seated leg curl machine, not keen tho..


----------



## crazycal1

i`m turning into dorsey


----------



## justheretosnoop

Ha, the free Fury's a beautiful thing eh mate? I'll be using that stuff waaaay into the Autumn!!

What you got there hiding under the B&R??? And why so many feckin bullets you greedy git?!!


----------



## Ben_Dover

TheCrazyCal said:


> i`m turning into dorsey


Loving the flower pot !

Although Dorsey is no way allowed that many bullets !


----------



## justheretosnoop

BJ1938 said:


> Loving the flower pot !
> 
> Although Dorsey is no way allowed that many bullets !


I'll prove you all wrong yet. Well, one day...maybe, perhaps...


----------



## crazycal1

well tbh i get an upset gut nearly all the time and when i tried some extreme powders last time for a month i added an extra shot of bulk whey each time.

now then if im honest i noticed no increased recovery or anything else, but i am intrigued by what dougs been saying about how intolerant he is to various foods n thought i`d give his powders another go this time looking for different improvements and i wont be supplementing with bulk whey at all..

regarding the bullets.. well i can get whatever gear i wish to but clients are always googling bullets and asking me about them lol..

ive told em to stock up, but most of them just want me to put the pot on front of them and give me money..

i will be sitting on the bullets tho :wink:

once the batch has been bought from doug they`ll be legal to sell still for a while at an inflated price lol..


----------



## justheretosnoop

Will be very interested to read the outcome then dude for obvious reasons!


----------



## crazycal1

being even more honest i preferred an older version of extreme whey taste wise by a long whey (way lol)

unfortunately i prefer the taste of nesquick to the current flavouring even of pro 6.

if it improves or helps the state of my guts i`ll bite the bullet (lol) and make the change and pay more, if not i`ll stick to the bulk powder.

trust me i`m looking for reasons to use it if it is "better" in any NOTICEABLE whey..

i`m also going down to see doug hopefully within the next 2 weeks for a workout and staying over at burnside1`s who`s coming for a workout too..

i wont have had a full day off in 5 weeks and am looking forward to kicking back and forgetting about work for a while..

i think dougs got some big news coming soon about possibly selling unflavoured whey :wink: but dont quote me on that..


----------



## crazycal1

pulled 221kg for a partial dead single 

2x10x140kg sldl to below knee too..

calves are going great, i just need to keep this up for several years now lol..

i`ll be sticking my t bullet pic up from earlier as my before entry(with a couple of leg n back pics..)


----------



## Piranha Smudge

U putting ur before pic up now?? That so u get a bigger difference at the end LOL


----------



## crazycal1

no im putting a pic up from 2 weeks ago when im getting the full effects of the bullets and looking at my current best..

no sh1te before pics from me lol


----------



## crazycal1

squats going ok, 3x10x ahem 90kg, expecting to surpass 3x10x110kg which is what injurred my back last year, why is it we allways feel compelled to excuse ourselves lol..

calf raises going good at erm 55kg plus the weight of tru squat which may be 40kg.

just did some laying pulldowns with fat gripz for back..

got a vid of the squats but its not on my phone..

i dotn want an i phone but fcukaduck they got good cameras on them!


----------



## crazycal1

dead pleased with how big me backs looking but...

detail? HELLOOOO????

really hating my arms at the mo tho, in fact theyre pssing me off more than my calves for once..

soo in a nutshell bigger all over with emphasis on calves hams and arms lol.

as a plus i can see now that i`d have to lose no more than 7lbs to be in contest condition, n if i can gain 7 perfectly placed pounds lol and then do a lot of honing.

altho presumably you`d lose more weight in water in the last few days so that could be a 10lb total weight drop meaning another 10lbs needed, which is albeit rather circularly what i was expecting..

ive over thought this a lot lol..


----------



## allbro75

Dude, are those odd socks? lol

Back looking good mate, good thickness there, I just took a pic of mine and realised how much I've lost in the last 4 months, wish I'd kept my diet going during that time. Will post it with legs on the picture thread tomorrow.

What's wrong with your arms or are you being over critiCal as we all are?


----------



## crazycal1

nah my arms were along with calves a worst bodypart to start with,

by not directly training bi`s and focussing too much on legs (its all relative) my upper body kinda grew but arms never really did ..

when you see andy chappells you think fcuuk.. i gotta get close to that???..



> Back looking good mate


thanks bud


----------



## crazycal1

btw Al ive had 3 sht years since my fusion, ive rarely dropped lower than 5 meals a day and thats recently more than anything..

its amazing what you can maintain on v little..

you just gotta do what you can when you can and never stop..

next time bud stay on it :wink:

i was lucky tho, i started training properly just as i got some pics where it thought OMFG i am getting small..


----------



## crazycal1

[video=youtube;X6pT5IbeL0U]






got a way to go..

think the standards a bit higher in sweden..

was interesting to see the ifbb classic/atheltic finals but cant find vid now lol


----------



## crazycal1

scotty T said:


> can see the sense in grip work to make good the weak point "gripping" to my mind strapping is just leaving the weak point there,i will do it if/when it becomes a problem.
> 
> I will try pinch gripping plates, have you ever used grippers?
> 
> I get what your saying in regards to high frequency work related or otherwise muscle strain, building muscle, at a level of intesity that can be kept up and even increased over time.
> 
> I think i have a degree of this from my work, and i know a few brikies that have fook of forearms and the blacksmith we use has arms that look like they should not be on him,has to be through work.
> 
> I got to thinking about this when thinking about what my body will react to best and how hard to push or not to push and how often to try to find out.But im growing with what im doing just now, so al get the walking part down before i try a canter.
> 
> I supose the if you were a tyler going up and down a ladder all day with a six pile of tyles on your shoulder you would build up the calfs, so the same must be said for doing high volumes of waited calf raises.
> 
> I have had problems with ball of my left foot already when doing to many,so i will have to be patient.
> 
> Cal what was your old job?


bump4later soz scott


----------



## crazycal1

[video=youtube;ec4zo03m18c]





 :wave:


----------



## crazycal1

> Originally Posted by scotty T
> 
> can see the sense in grip work to make good the weak point "gripping" to my mind strapping is just leaving the weak point there,i will do it if/when it becomes a problem.
> 
> I will try pinch gripping plates, have you ever used grippers?
> 
> I get what your saying in regards to high frequency work related or otherwise muscle strain, building muscle, at a level of intesity that can be kept up and even increased over time.
> 
> I think i have a degree of this from my work, and i know a few brikies that have fook of forearms and the blacksmith we use has arms that look like they should not be on him,has to be through work.
> 
> I got to thinking about this when thinking about what my body will react to best and how hard to push or not to push and how often to try to find out.But im growing with what im doing just now, so al get the walking part down before i try a canter.
> 
> I supose the if you were a tyler going up and down a ladder all day with a six pile of tyles on your shoulder you would build up the calfs, so the same must be said for doing high volumes of waited calf raises.
> 
> I have had problems with ball of my left foot already when doing to many,so i will have to be patient.
> 
> Cal what was your old job?


mastic asphalt spreader lol

its sommat like plastering, but with somethiing much heavier that require alot more pressure, i also think its given me an enlarged front right delt cos of being at an angle all the time.

this has cause my right shoulder to droop forward and basically i cant even pull a side triceps pose cos its so tight.. its beign worked on..


----------



## crazycal1

8 months training and altho likes a drink each nite, getting leaner and leaner, back fat nearly gone and tum is 3-4lbs off being flat 

cardio is adequate but diet isnt really nailed.

hower he`s training so hard on deads he has hardly anything left for anything else.

he`s the only client ive forced to take time off, cos he works so hard.


----------



## crazycal1

basically still knackered and flat out working..

it was the 3rd official english muscle curry nite last nite and had 9 attendees, which was a nice shock lol..

next time i train i`ll do a x man TUT vid for an exercise and i`ll also put some of my clients attempting it up..

defo demands a certain amount of co ordination when youre using db`s, so dont assume its for you unless your competant..


----------



## crazycal1

[video=youtube;qtOfmH-Q1iM]






fcuked it up lol and weight was a bit light..

emphasis is on slow for me, no point in racing thru the set just to get the numbers..


----------



## justheretosnoop

Ha, lost track of how many you did there!!

Right, feel a bit happier now anyway. I'd say you were repping slightly slower than I originally was but faster than I did on Sat just gone for sure.

Only other diff is the arm under tension. I had it higher up, obviously not locked out but much higher. I doubt that really matters though so long as it's under tension?


----------



## crazycal1

in my head reps were slower lol..

not 100% sure of height but would guess half way is the place to be..

poundage progression would still need to be applied as usual but with tiny tiny increments imo

i dont feel anything in my chest on db chest press tho and didnt in a hammer strength machine, shoulder seem to get hit more.

with db`s that could be my form but not sure why id didnt feel it in the machine.

machine is defo easier and would be my choice.

did you video your form?


----------



## justheretosnoop

I'm the same, noticed nothing in my chest this week with slower reps and less weight, was all in my shoulders and forearms (forearms could be the positioning of the arm under tension though). Could swear I was getting a great pump for the last few weeks at an increased weight done slightly faster. Could be my imagination though?!!

Not video'd form, never usually have a spot and won't be asking any old Joe!


----------



## crazycal1

what goes on in you head isnt reality as i said, in my head reps were slower..

you know a slow steady speed working the muscle along the entire ROM is the way to go bud..

speed adds momentum and makes it easier..


----------



## justheretosnoop

So just how slow is slow? Or is that like a piece of string...

Was doing 4-5 secs neg the other day and about 3-4 pos. Too slow perhaps?


----------



## crazycal1

then vid them and check yourself bud..

videoing sets is invaluable..

i was lucky i vidoed the sets that wrecked my back last year and when i starting making some newbie mistakes in my bench press..

i dont think theres a prob with too slow its just another way of training.. i`d have just slowed my reps down a 1/4 second or so..

too slow makes it too hard to add weight..

speeding up as you add weight defeats the purpose..

do em slow with 4-5 second negs for 3 months and then you`ll know for yourself..

do em for a couple of weeks and you wont know sh1t..

i get it a lot.. yeah yeah im doing cardio but no fats coming off.. said as if its been done for months.. its usually 2-3 weeks tops..

consistency..


----------



## crazycal1

[video=youtube;iAQPO2HHMgs]


----------



## yannyboy

Maggie and my daughter Daisy

View attachment 3073


----------



## yannyboy

Yes, golden retriever, great family dogs

What dogs do you have?


----------



## crazycal1

[video=youtube;Eza2Wbil1W0]


----------



## justheretosnoop

Zottman curls. Used to do them a bit myself, absolute killer at the best of times without bringing TUT into it!!


----------



## crazycal1

is that what a zottman curl is?

just sommat doug had me doing..

TUT was 2 mins..

the twist stretches the bicep fascia..


----------



## justheretosnoop

http://www.bodybuilding.com/exercises/detail/view/name/zottman-curl

Now I look at it again it's not identical but there's an element of it in there.


----------



## jakal2001

cool! Ill try these on my next biceps day


----------



## crazycal1

soz jakal i got sidetracked last week..

you had a lucky escape cos i ididnt realise extreme was actually based in swindon and not windsor at the time.. doh! lol

i was trying to get a strict squeeze at the top of each rep and if you bipass this it`ll be alot easier, they take a lot of self discipline.. same with the twist at the bottom.

extreme showed me some lee preist curls as well which are basically partial straight bar curls.. i usually do a form of drag curl which hits the hardest arc in the ROM ie form half 6 to quarter to 9, but these do the hardest part of that ie the bottom few inches..

i cant do straight bar as a rule but i`m getting on with these ok..

poundage proegssion applies as ever in the same way to any exercise you choose..

the trick is to stick with it so you can see progression.


----------



## jakal2001

no worries Cal.. yeh i have seen these before and similar ones where you do partial top curl then partial bottom curl then full curl.. while holding other arm static as you are in the vid.. very tempting...


----------



## SX Dave

So Cal what's your training splits like and warm up sets vs working sets. Know we touched on it yesterday but was so much going on in one conversation.

Could you post a rough outline of sets, weights etc. just so it's there for reference as looked through here but you don't post full work outs etc from what iv seen.


----------



## Chrissy.......

Dorsey said:


> Zottman Curl Exercise Guide and Video
> 
> Now I look at it again it's not identical but there's an element of it in there.


I always believed zottman curls were very wide barbell standing curls. Maybe im wrong.


----------



## crazycal1

i do lots of warmups on deads. (partials yeah)

sldl

bare bar x20

10x60kg

10x100kg

6x120kg

3x140kg

1x142.5kg

10x145kg

10x145kg

10x145kg or instead of 3rd set

now lifting as a partial bent legged dead

1x160kg

1x180kg

1x200kg

1x210kg

1x121kg pb

then 10x1x160kg ish

same format for bench or mili press which are on theyre day the first pressing movement i do ie sqauts then bench or deads then mili press.

but more like

15 x bar

10x40kg

8x60kg

6x70kg

3x75kg

1x77.5kg

6x6x6x80kg pb

i usually go 10x6x3 for warmups tho if i`m not in pb territory

after mili press i`ll dive straight into chins for a bw set then add a 20kg plate 3x6.


----------



## crazycal1

well this is the busiest week ive ever had workwise..

booked solid 12-9 every week day, sunday 12-6 and saturday i have a day off with only 2 clients..

it wont last, but `im looking forwrd to a break.

ive worked every day for the last 6 weeks altho not full days and dont expect a day off till god knows when..

the visit to dougs was not a break lol and as a result ive had to cram even more people in to make up for 2 days off..

think im finally gonna have to have a waiting list for new clients..

and then just maybe i may be able to increase my prices..

higher prices means less clients unless you have the rep to warrant it..

currently i`m still telling everyone how good i am lol on face book..

i`m extremely flattered how my names always cropping up here..

i wanna be the next charles poliquin, fcuk that i`m no next anything, i dont aspire to be like other people, *i want to inspire.*


----------



## jordan_

Good to see cal. Your methods definitely work and your views are always straight to the point mate.

Wish I had a job like yours mate


----------



## crazycal1

thanks J..

i never bang on about it to boast (altho im dead chuffed bout how busy i am)

but it sure as hell beats a real job..

i did 10 years of nite shifts in a petrol station taking sh1t off cnuts.. (mind you dog came with me and i puffed every nite lol)

never again..

that feeling like death every day..

you get up knowing over half your waking day is gone..

i hope the shizzle i talk about what i learn from my clients occasionally pinging something off in your head thinking..ooooh yeah.. i do that etc..

think i mightve improved daves sldl simply from a few key phrases he used..


----------



## justheretosnoop

Great news mate, well happy for you.

What do you charge clients ph at the mo? I'd be wary about increasing existing clients just yet but newbies should defo get a hike now you're in demand.


----------



## crazycal1

i have a couple of dudes on a tenner a time from the olden days, but usually 15 a time..

yeah it`d only be new ones i`d charge extra..

ive been told im too cheap time and time again, but many people only come cos of my prices.. cos peeps will pay 30 a week on a hobby..

start charging more and you limit those whore interested.

i used to try and appeal to the common working man who still doesnt see PT as something they would use.

most of my clients are professionals.

however unless a working class dudes specifically google norwich personal training like the professionals do i wont get them.

adverts in real life dont work btw..

theres a common denominator amongst 90% of my clients, theyre freaks.. ( i mean that in the nicest possible way)

so now i appeal to freaks.

who the fcuk would come to me who`s normal.. and stay lol...

freaks are cooool!


----------



## MichelleD

Obviously I'm in the 10% of non-freaks lmao :loco:


----------



## justheretosnoop

2-3 yrs back now when dough was less of an issue me and the queer one used to spend £350pm each on 10 hrs worth of gym based PT sessions...on top of our membership fees! Oh and that price was a reduction cuz we were buying them in blocks of 10.

Ppl will pay it dude so don't be scared to ask for what you're worth. You offer a highly skilled service and provide a hell of a lot of equipment in the process. I'd expect to be paying 20's minimum for what you do, maybe £35 if having two pw...and even that's cheap in comparison.


----------



## crazycal1

MichelleD said:


> Obviously I'm in the 10% of non-freaks lmao :loco:


ummmm...........


----------



## mark_star1466868017

MichelleD said:


> Obviously I'm in the 10% of non-freaks lmao :loco:


freaks come in many shapes and sizes


----------



## jordan_

You'll have to start charging for phone calls in a minute lol. Ohh by the way might need a chat soon if your free lol


----------



## crazycal1

jordan ive got your number in my phone and have been waiting for a call for months


----------



## yannyboy

Glad I'm not the only one on the forum this late at night, lol


----------



## crazycal1

always have a late niite stint after missus has gome home..


----------



## yannyboy

TheCrazyCal said:


> always have a late niite stint after missus has gome home..


You don't live together, you lucky b**tard, lol


----------



## jordan_

You don't have my new one cal ive changed phones about. 3 times since we last spoke lol


----------



## jordan_

When you free to chat mate


----------



## crazycal1

after 9 most nites bud..

randomly thruout the day..

never in the mornings lol...

yanny it causes more probs than y ou can imagine..

lillys a killer basically and mrs Cal has cats..


----------



## jordan_

Ok mate I'll need to ring you sometime thus week


----------



## justheretosnoop

I bet he is if he's only charging £10-15 tops and providing premises & equip. You're under valuing yourself big styleeee dude!!


----------



## MichelleD

Ahem, ssssshhhhhhhh :tape: Stop giving him ideas! Some of us need his services for quite a bit longer, what with the whole competing thing and all lol.

On a serious note however, Cal works his a**e off and if money was no object, I'd happily pay more. In my case at least, his help has been literally life changing. Not being girly or dramatic, but training with Cal and his dedication to my success with it all has helped me in more ways than just physical appearance. Yes, I know I sound like an ad campaign :lol:


----------



## justheretosnoop

Let's face it M, teachers pet ain't never gonna get her fees increased is she?!


----------



## jordan_

How much is he paying you m? Lol


----------



## MichelleD

jordan0689 said:


> How much is he paying you m? Lol


Not enough lol :lol:


----------



## jordan_

Ha ha up your rates


----------



## crazycal1

just for my man flint


----------



## allbro75

lol dude, just saw those on Facebook, where the hell did you buy them. Much better than those trainers with the toes.


----------



## crazycal1

unfortunately dudes not everyones paying full whack..

in fact i get paid in **** whenever i can lol ive discovered i actually prefer a *** more than i realised, which is a nice relief tbh..

for example if i hadnt negotiated myself down M wouldve trained for 4 weeks at 1x aweek and that was gonna be it..

if a client stays for a couple of months and are keen i`ll knock off a fiver a week or if theyre students and keen and prove it..

i know i`m cheap, but you gotta start somewhere.

if i put my prices up with no rep i`d be lucky to have 5 clients, despite most of my warriors being professionals..

in naaarwich things are obviously different and i rarely attract the wealthy.. altho on occasion i get a glimpse at what could be..

i have to work hard to enthuse clients and keep em interested n i`m a long way off being picky, but tbh theres not many people ive come across who i dont like training, but the odd elite athlete would be nice (streetdancers dont count big man  )

so for now id rather work my arse off, have a full day of work and maybe earn a little less while i can afford too.. i never forget way back when, when i was concerned about was paying my bills when i left jobseekers..

for every person i put off by being cheap i`m sure i lure in more clients because of it..

M and flint didnt know they were about to be trained by a training god lol and i bet flint despite reading bout me here didnt expect to get his whole ethos about training totally changed and that IT`D MAKE HIM MORE ENTHUSIASTIC THAN EVER.. but then i didnt expect that either lol, fcuk im good..

so as much as i agree with you dudes about the whole pricing thing, its softly softly catchee monkey still for now, but its nice you telling me i`m worth so much more 

Al take a look at the facebook comments for me boots.. i`m hoping that bev comes to summerslam, she might cause a few red faces! i dunno if you can see any of her pics but she`s a physique competitor..

i got em from amazon for errm 38 quideroonies i think.. theyre very crazycal altho they probly make me look like a c0ck lol, but i must vehemently disagree about me 5 toed pices of art..

its oddd theyre either greeted by silence haha, or droolling.. i`m wondering if i need the camoflaged pair too :becky:


----------



## yannyboy

I wanted you to train me, and you turned me down, boo hoo

I'll show you in June what a prize possession I could have been to your stable, lol

The knowledge of pharmacology and my training tips might have been priceless!


----------



## crazycal1

yannyboy said:


> I wanted you to train me, and you turned me down, boo hoo
> 
> I'll show you in June what a prize possession I could have been to your stable, lol
> 
> The knowledge of pharmacology and my training tips might have been priceless!


eh? i do wanna train you...


----------



## yannyboy

TheCrazyCal said:


> eh? i do wanna train you...


Oh, well forget everything I just said previously, lol

Maybe I could pop up and see you before June then, maybe in April or May. You could meet the wife and daughter, Mel and Daisy. Otherwise Frank might be popping up soon aswell, maybe he could drop me off before he goes off to wherever he needs to go.


----------



## MichelleD

No pressure then lol


----------



## justheretosnoop

fleg said:


> To get rep then cal, you need clients to win shows  a PT whose trained a miss figure and a classic and won a classic himself, well..


That counts me out then. I could help put the tan on though!


----------



## MichelleD

Dorsey said:


> That counts me out then. I could help put the tan on though!


Lol :lol:

Have you got no burning desires to get up on stage?


----------



## justheretosnoop

M, my legs resemble your arms for a start!! I'm all up for dreamin but that may be a slightly impossible task!


----------



## MichelleD

Dorsey said:


> M, my legs resemble your arms for a start!! I'm all up for dreamin but that may be a slightly impossible task!


Are you doing yourself down though? When I was stood in that line-up of girls at the posing seminar, I looked positively malnourished in comparison lol and I said that to Jo. She said to remember that I will always look smaller than others naturally as I have a small frame so it's all relative. Never say never :biggrin1:


----------



## Piranha Smudge

LOL Il make the brews!!


----------



## justheretosnoop

Course I do get the never say never thing and I'm sure I'll produce better results this time round than ever before, purely on diet alone.

But my genetics are really poor and with long limbs that don't like growing outwards I just can't see it happening, not without hitting the gear in a Yanny-style way and that's never gonna happen.

Don't get me wrong though, it won't stop me trying believe me!!


----------



## MichelleD

Dorsey said:


> Course I do get the never say never thing and I'm sure I'll produce better results this time round than ever before, purely on diet alone.
> 
> But my genetics are really poor and with long limbs that don't like growing outwards I just can't see it happening, not without hitting the gear in a Yanny-style way and that's never gonna happen.
> 
> Don't get me wrong though, it won't stop me trying believe me!!


Fair enough :biggrin1: You know you're body better than anyone. I hope it happens for you though :thumb


----------



## justheretosnoop

My original goal when I started with Neil last July was just to achieve something I never had before: confidence. I'm quite a vain person so all I really wanted was to feel comfortable in myself, top off on the beach and all that. 

I won't lie in saying BB'ing has sucked me in a lot more than I first expected but I won't lose sight of my original goal either. I gave myself till summer 13 to achieve the above so I'll get some pics up this summer, train for another 12 months after that and see where it takes me.


----------



## MichelleD

Dorsey said:


> My original goal when I started with Neil last July was just to achieve something I never had before: confidence. I'm quite a vain person so all I really wanted was to feel comfortable in myself, top off on the beach and all that.
> 
> I won't lie in saying BB'ing has sucked me in a lot more than I first expected but I won't lose sight of my original goal either. I gave myself till summer 13 to achieve the above so I'll get some pics up this summer, train for another 12 months after that and see where it takes me.


^^^like!

That's exactly why I started all this too and as you say, got sucked in big time. Never imagined that I would now be focusing on trying to achieve something that requires a huge level of confidence - more than I've ever had in fact - but it feels like the right time in my life to take on this challenge, so hopefully I'll do ok...


----------



## crazycal1

dorsey im actually very similar in bodytype to you mate..

its why my arms and legs lag behind my torso.

arms and legs will be the last bits to look right in my case unfortunately..

yanny pop round whenever mate..

saturdays are best cos its the one day i get some free time.

this place gives me great rep but unless you stumble across MC it counts for little.. altho i run like fcuk with the credibility it does bring me..

honest to god i think i make more of the fact that i`m on the same forum as the universes than they do theyre own titles.. (soz dudes)

the internet is like the american dream.. its there for the taking if you work hard and hit a bit of luck..

n yeah fleg, winning something would i`m sure help me sky rocket...


----------



## yannyboy

Cheers Cal, I'll try and sort out a free Saturday and pop down and see you, could it be late afternoon as I work nights mate


----------



## Brockyboy

TheCrazyCal said:


> just for my man flint


that's neat that's neat that's neat i really love your tiger feet!


----------



## crazycal1

lol.. dude... have you not worked out i dont do early yet :becky:

its a remanent of doing nites for so long


----------



## crazycal1

brocky.. MUD claaaaassic!


----------



## yannyboy

TheCrazyCal said:


> lol.. dude... have you not worked out i dont do early yet :becky:
> 
> its a remanent of doing nites for so long


That works for me Cal, lol


----------



## crazycal1

btw i have no desire whatsoever to go on stage, but i might to prove a point..

M if you get the right class i`m sure a small bone structure will be nothing but a bonus..

hence my interest only in height and weight limited classes lol

yanny


----------



## crazycal1

Dorsey said:


> Course I do get the never say never thing and I'm sure I'll produce better results this time round than ever before, purely on diet alone.
> 
> But my genetics are really poor and with long limbs that don't like growing outwards I just can't see it happening, not without hitting the gear in a Yanny-style way and that's never gonna happen.
> 
> Don't get me wrong though, it won't stop me trying believe me!!


if you choose realistic goals you`ll achieve them and then be able to enjoy them instead of constantly seeking more and more..

i plan to be 12 stone of ripped to the bone perfection for 20 odd years lol

i could drop a half stone easy if i had the muscle mass to carry it off..


----------



## MichelleD

TheCrazyCal said:


> M if you get the right class i`m sure a small bone structure will be nothing but a bonus..


Then we have some research to do :biggrin1:


----------



## crazycal1

indeed, theres so many different categories that all sound the same to me..


----------



## crazycal1

[video=youtube;-ITMKlVLDfc]


----------



## crazycal1

i cant work out what federation it is tho


----------



## MichelleD

Not loving the thongs lol. Or the wiggling that the first one was going for.

God, I need some confidence lessons. However, I know how to do all those poses :becky:


----------



## crazycal1

i was a bit shocked at how "sexual" some the female routines were when i saw the finals, i didnt think it was sposed to be about that..


----------



## yannyboy

Cal, are you going to prep Mish up to the point of when she steps on stage?

You said in a previous post that couldn't prep myself up to that point, what do you think the major differences could be?


----------



## crazycal1

2-3 years of learning matey 

currently i know sh1t lol

M`s not going anywhere near a stage till she`s ready to reach a final i hope, dont want her just making up the numbers either..

so i want a solid few years of training behind her so she`s built a really strong base and done everythng she can without rushing into a predetermined year whether she`s ready or not..

so thats why i said i`d be happy to help with your training but as doug rightly said im not the guy for contest prep, yet!

altho tbh i dont think you were suggesting i prep you to the stage anyway..


----------



## yannyboy

Completely agree with what you're saying bud, I don't want to step on stage either unless I can compete for first place

I'm 45 now and my long term aim was to compete and try and win the over 50's title. That gives me 5 solid years to pack on some serious muscle mass but saying that, if I feel I have progressed quicker than that, then I'll go for it. Being 6ft in height, I'd like to be around the 240lb(17st) mark when I do make it to stage, and I'm going to try my darndest to achieve that


----------



## MichelleD

TheCrazyCal said:


> 2-3 years of learning matey
> 
> currently i know sh1t lol
> 
> M`s not going anywhere near a stage till she`s ready to reach a final i hope, dont want her just making up the numbers either..
> 
> so i want a solid few years of training behind her so she`s built a really strong base and done everythng she can without rushing into a predetermined year whether she`s ready or not..


2-3 years....hmmmm, let's see what happens lol


----------



## justheretosnoop

Just been watching M's mil press video. My 4 year old caught sight of it, grabbed my chin up bar (which i'd only pulled out the garage half an hour earlier for the first time in a year) and started copying her. I told her to hold fire so I could video it and post it up for the big boys to critique.

All's going well till rep 4 when the poor mite lands the bar smack bang on her kisser and hits the deck in tears!!

Claret everywhere and a thick lip later...

Hoping she sees the funny side of it soon so I can seek permission to post cuz it's fcukin hilarious!!


----------



## MichelleD

Dorsey said:


> Just been watching M's mil press video. My 4 year old caught sight of it, grabbed my chin up bar (which i'd only pulled out the garage half an hour earlier for the first time in a year) and started copying her. I told her to hold fire so I could video it and post it up for the big boys to critique.
> 
> All's going well till rep 4 when the poor mite lands the bar smack bang on her kisser and hits the deck in tears!!
> 
> Claret everywhere and a thick lip later...
> 
> Hoping she sees the funny side of it soon so I can seek permission to post cuz it's fcukin hilarious!!


Poor little bean :icon_frown:


----------



## justheretosnoop

Your fault!!


----------



## SX Dave

£250 you been framed moment Dorsey....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - excuse my typo's


----------



## justheretosnoop

It's class! Will upload it shortly. Can I do it direct or does it have to go via YouTube?


----------



## crazycal1

nope you gotta tube it dude..

be handy when we can directly upload..

10x10x147.5kg

1x222.5kg

7 or 8 partial singles at 180kg

middle back started getting a bit warm so stopped there..

client matched me rep for rep and increased his pb by 12.5kg shockingly..

he`s a big dude who relies on strength rather than form and each week form helps him a bit more..

biceps

shrugs

done.

roll on 150kg then probs adding 1kg a week cos the bars nearly ripping my fingers off.

same for squats when we hit 100kg we agreed.


----------



## crazycal1

[video=youtube;WSnOGddmf6w]


----------



## crazycal1

[video=youtube;30coRdLhxXQ]






in my head i was again much slower, but my resistance on the way down seems good still if not my back would be in bits..

be nice to slow it down abit on way down, but sooo close to 150kg lol..


----------



## crazycal1

Extreme



> Cal, I'd be honoured to teach you what I know about prepping people


watch out motherfcunkers


----------



## MichelleD

^^^^^^^like :biggrin1:


----------



## yannyboy

TheCrazyCal said:


> Extreme
> 
> watch out motherfcunkers


Me likey as well


----------



## SX Dave

Another string to your bow! I'd like to know more about prep as so many different things online etc. Iv tried to find basic info on week by week changes etc but struggling.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - excuse my typo's


----------



## crazycal1

[video=youtube;qre8cbv42Zo]






i dont like how partial these are looking now, but my back just likes it..

im thinking of getting loads of very thin board and adding 1 board a week to 200kg and see where it takes me.. the progression will be slow so it might be doable for me..


----------



## crazycal1

[video=youtube;30coRdLhxXQ]






on my sldl i need to control the top of the movement more like i did on last few reps and ideally slow the descent abit.

dropping weights back 4 weeks to 140kg after next weeks 150 is an option, but i feel i f i neaten form up i`m now at the ideal point to go 1kg a week, the bars almost tearing my hands apart and the prospect of next weeks increment is swapping between daunting and scary..

other than that any suggestions?n i cant ddo t bullets again yet cos its too soon lol, but i`d be an ideal time to if not.. :wink:


----------



## crazycal1

howd you mean extend to 80% tension?

i cant deadlift currently at a lower height tho..

not week in week out..

altho i have the flexibilty too.. 

i had a play with db`s the other day, they were ok, but tbh i`m fixated on really getting all the gains out of this sldl cycle and not looking to change exercise just improve form..


----------



## justheretosnoop

I think he means he doesn't hyperextend, always keeping the glutes/hams under tension instead of putting pressure on the lower back?


----------



## crazycal1

ahh i get ya, you think this would still be worth changing as my ROM is so short?

i`m noticing zero growth tbh but ive only been really going for 4 months..

i`ll be worried if ive done 6 months at over 150kg and get no gaiins in hams..

i have separation in hams and a triangle shape under my glutes when i bend over and my ass has never been small lol..

its all there it just needs to be bigger..

in fact my ass is getting very lean and at this rate it`ll be ripped glutes for the t bullet comp and on a bulk lol


----------



## jordan_

Just to be clear on a full regular deadlift do you guys put the bar to the floor after each rep? I'm trying to workout why my deads are so much lower than everyone else's ?


----------



## justheretosnoop

For Fleg yes, for Cal no: partials from just below the knee I believe. You not heard the story about his dodgy back??


----------



## Ben_Dover

I got to within about an inch of the floor J, if i feel the plates touch the floor i seem to lose my grip...


----------



## jordan_

I touch the floor each rep. Ye I know about his back lol I just didn't know wether I was the only one. What's the benefit of partials ?


----------



## Ben_Dover

Touch the floor and go up straight away or pause?


----------



## jordan_

Touch and go lol


----------



## justheretosnoop

jordan0689 said:


> I touch the floor each rep. Ye I know about his back lol I just didn't know wether I was the only one. What's the benefit of partials ?


Ability to add more weight to the bar I guess without putting so much pressure on the lower back.

I use a trap bar so not quite off the floor but not too far off. Much more natural I think but others would disagree.


----------



## Ben_Dover

I cant get on with a trap bar, much prefer oly bar !


----------



## justheretosnoop

fleg said:


> I start from a pause on the floor every rep.


Me too - don't like to use too much rhythm/momentum.


----------



## yannyboy

jordan0689 said:


> I touch the floor each rep. Ye I know about his back lol I just didn't know wether I was the only one. What's the benefit of partials ?


The bottom third of the movement is mainly quads, the rest of movement mainly back/traps


----------



## crazycal1

the benefits of partials are that if you havent got good flexibility you can use alil extra weight to compensate.

or if you have back issues the changed ROM can make an undoable exercise doable on a weekly basis.

i reckon this 80% tension thing will help me regardless of ROM

thanks fleg 

brawn btw in the revised version suggests just below the knee sldl are the authors choice too lol.. go stu!

i think i`m gonna do 150kg then drop back to 140kg and cycle back up doing slower form..

shortened ROM dictates a slower movement to compensate..

i only nailed that when i was shagged out at end of set and needed a rest at atthe top..

need that from rep one really..


----------



## Piranha Smudge

Hmmm I "Touch and Go", is it best to pause on the ground each rep or stick to a rhythm?? :S


----------



## Christo23

Hey cal just been watching some of your YouTube vids good watch mate! That woman uv got dead lifting and doing chins is in good nick! Hope your well and enjoying the sunshine


----------



## yannyboy

Christo23 said:


> Hey cal just been watching some of your YouTube vids good watch mate! That woman uv got dead lifting and doing chins is in good nick! Hope your well and enjoying the sunshine


Hahaha, M's gonna love reading this post 

Go for it girl


----------



## crazycal1

SummerSlam prep starts tonite!

wait till you see my T2 girl doing chins lol..

smudge touchdown but keep your body uber tight mate!

if you can find my 10x200kg trap vid its shows it well.. (i`ll root it out)






12856777[/MEDIA]">200x10 from http://vimeo.com/user3211547'>http://vimeo.com/user3211547">Bodyworks Personal Training</a> on http://vimeo.com">Vimeo</a>.

i was porked up with 10lbs of trt fat in that btw lol..


----------



## yannyboy

TheCrazyCal said:


> SummerSlam prep starts tonite!
> 
> wait till you see my T2 girl doing chins lol..
> 
> smudge touchdown but keep your body uber tight mate!
> 
> if you can find my 10x200kg trap vid its shows it well.. (i`ll root it out)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12856777[/MEDIA]">200x10 from http://vimeo.com/user3211547'>http://vimeo.com/user3211547">Bodyworks Personal Training</a> on http://vimeo.com">Vimeo</a>.
> 
> i was porked up with 10lbs of trt fat in that btw lol..


I'm up for chins Cal

As for the deadlifts, hmmm, not sure, lol


----------



## yannyboy

I'm gonna squat til I drop, bench til I wrench and dead til I'm ............. dead, well almost, lol


----------



## MichelleD

Christo23 said:


> Hey cal just been watching some of your YouTube vids good watch mate! That woman uv got dead lifting and doing chins is in good nick! Hope your well and enjoying the sunshine


Thank you :biggrin1:


----------



## crazycal1

lol my gyms not big fleg..

methinks a shotgun will be needed for some clients so im not fussed about being packed out lol..


----------



## yannyboy

If I turn up with 200 Benson & Hedges Cal, I've got a feeling the car pull is mine :nod: :eyebrows: :wink:


----------



## crazycal1

well take my advice and dont try and train after youve had a hosepipe shoved down your urethra and into your bladder lol..

decided to drop back to 140kg on sldl as i was a bit tender and it paid of, got a vid of some gregg style sldl uploading as we speak..

went well i think altho havent really scrutinised it yet lol..

did 1 set of bench at 6x72kg had a carb crash and stopped training..


----------



## crazycal1

[video=youtube;UEtuuOzL8uQ]






gregg stylee  ( i think )


----------



## Lazyballs

Have you posted a squat one up yet m8


----------



## crazycal1

[video=youtube;ec4zo03m18c]






[video=youtube;VRHE8yr7zOw]






i must take some more and a decent one of me so you can actually see me side on..


----------



## jordan_

I notice your legs are quite far apart cal. I'll have to try this adjustment to my next squats. As it looks like you have them wider than shoulder width?


----------



## crazycal1

yes of course mate..

mark rippetoe, you tube mate, squatting and deadlift form..

gold dust!


----------



## crazycal1

btw im not trying to go to parallel just as low as i can go without my lower back flexing, which i deem to be a bigger issue than knee stress from going ATG or indeed the massive stretch ATG gives the lower back..

i need to find my 100kg set that ruined me last year and put it up side by side..

the 100kg im doing feels much harder but infinitely safer, last year i was sitting back but pushing thru with my feet and quads rather than pushing with my lower back and keep chest high..


----------



## crazycal1

just got my protein from doug in less than 24 hours!!!!!!!


----------



## justheretosnoop

No messing eh dude?! You're finally a convert then?


----------



## crazycal1

well tbh no choice dorsey, i feel better in myself using it..

ive been looking for a reason to justify spending more and i found it..


----------



## Ben_Dover

I'm due a £120 spend next week, low on both my Pro-6's, I have chocolate at home for morning and night, and vanilla at work so I dont get bored. Ontop of that Im gonna try the build and recover... On the plus side i wont be running out of liquid fury for a while


----------



## MichelleD

BJ1938 said:


> I'm due a £120 spend next week, low on both my Pro-6's, I have chocolate at home for morning and night, and vanilla at work so I dont get bored. Ontop of that Im gonna try the build and recover... On the plus side i wont be running out of liquid fury for a while


Do you recommend the vanilla? I'm just about to order some Pro-6....


----------



## justheretosnoop

Yeah, I use the vanilla Pro-6 before bed and it's lovely and creamy.

Due to order today/tomorrow myself actually. Whey, Pro-6 and Kre-Evo needed along with some egg whites. Trying to get a Makro a/c though, they're about half the price!

Oh and just ordered my 0.25kg plates off eBay - gonna look like a right plum turning up with those next session!!


----------



## Ben_Dover

Yeah Mich, its like drinking ice cream !


----------



## MichelleD

BJ1938 said:


> Yeah Mich, its like drinking ice cream !


Woohoo! Sold :hungry:


----------



## jordan_

I love vanilla !! I normally get extreme mass but I think I'm eating enough carbs so I'm going to get some pro 6 instead


----------



## Chrissy.......

I used to always use extreme vanilla as we got it directly of Doug at the time, altho that was over a decade ago i remember it was the best tasting. Soz Cal just remembered im on your journal.


----------



## Chrissy.......

^^^Going off topic i mean^^^


----------



## franki3

Dorsey said:


> Yeah, I use the vanilla Pro-6 before bed and it's lovely and creamy.
> 
> Due to order today/tomorrow myself actually. Whey, Pro-6 and Kre-Evo needed along with some egg whites. Trying to get a Makro a/c though, they're about half the price!
> 
> Oh and just ordered my 0.25kg plates off eBay - gonna look like a right plum turning up with those next session!!


Yep.....! Lol


----------



## justheretosnoop

Yeah well they wont be laughing in 12 months time when i'm an absolute monster eh Frankie boy???!


----------



## franki3

Dorsey said:


> Yeah well they wont be laughing in 12 months time when i'm an absolute monster eh Frankie boy???!


You are a monster dorse!


----------



## justheretosnoop

Grrrrr! Well, i'm gonna be an even bigger monster then!!! Fcukin ma-hooooo-siv!!

Lads, pass me those 0.25's....


----------



## jordan_

Dorsey said:


> Grrrrr! Well, i'm gonna be an even bigger monster then!!! Fcukin ma-hooooo-siv!!
> 
> Lads, pass me those 0.25's....


Lmao hahahaha


----------



## crazycal1

[video=youtube;zM91TTVdY7I]


----------



## crazycal1

very pleased how my back feels after those squats..

102.5kg


----------



## justheretosnoop

Good going dude.

Know I keep saying it but i'm DEFO coming to see you soon! How far in advance would I need to book up for an afternoon session?


----------



## crazycal1

dont be a dingleberry just get a date in your head an come, presumably it`ll be a weekend and i`ll make sure i got a couple of clients in so you can see my shizzle and then have a train..

if i go anywhere i need to set it in concrete lol cos i have no time really.. anyone wants to visit its far easier..


----------



## crazycal1

flegs right anyone can train legs, you just have to find a way..


----------



## justheretosnoop

Nah, would be a weekday afternoon most likely, train then straight back. It's easier to take time off work than put up with moans over missing wkd family time.


----------



## crazycal1

[video=youtube;UjZrQIRRsgk]






M`s got competition..


----------



## justheretosnoop

Wow, that's some good upper body strength!

How many an you do M??


----------



## MichelleD

Dorsey said:


> Wow, that's some good upper body strength!
> 
> How many an you do M??


Ha! She's definitely better than me at chins, but I'm getting there :lift: :biggrin:


----------



## justheretosnoop

Never tried them freestyle like that before, would no doubt be embarrassingly bad, swinging all over the kip!


----------



## yannyboy

Cal can film me doing chins, that should be a laugh, lol


----------



## crazycal1

[video=youtube;lotIYnucPlQ]


----------



## yannyboy

TheCrazyCal said:


> [video=youtube;UjZrQIRRsgk]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M`s got competition..


Can you get her to turn up next Saturday, that's the sort of audience me and Frank thrive in


----------



## yannyboy

TheCrazyCal said:


> [video=youtube;lotIYnucPlQ]


Is that M in the background!

If it is, she looks impressed :laugh:

Also, if it is, I'm expecting her to be screaming her lungs out to encourage me to pull that beast of a car


----------



## jordan_

There's some heavy breathing going on in that vid cal  lol


----------



## MichelleD

yannyboy said:


> Is that M in the background!
> 
> If it is, she looks impressed :laugh:
> 
> Also, if it is, I'm expecting her to be screaming her lungs out to encourage me to pull that beast of a car


Yes Yanny, that was me lol. I think the crowd were all sh*tting themselves at the prospect of what they had coming, so there wasn't much in the way of mutual encouragement going on! However, I shall be practising my screaming especially for you lol :director:


----------



## Piranha Smudge

TheCrazyCal said:


> flegs right anyone can train legs, you just have to find a way..


Ur not wrong!!! U seen the 1 legged BB doing squats and everything with half his hip gone!!!


----------



## crazycal1

she might do yanny, she prefers girls tho mate lol..

she`s the masseuse who`s been practising on my clients while she does her exams and becomes qualified..

J_Dogg i`d just had a pull mate, first of the year and it showed..

cant find it smudge..

altho ive found out what that ive been able to do pistol squats for 20 years without knowing it..


----------



## yannyboy

TheCrazyCal said:


> *she might do yanny, she prefers girls tho mate lol*..
> 
> she`s the masseuse who`s been practising on my clients while she does her exams and becomes qualified..
> 
> J_Dogg i`d just had a pull mate, first of the year and it showed..
> 
> cant find it smudge..
> 
> altho ive found out what that ive been able to do pistol squats for 20 years without knowing it..


That's okay, I like a challenge ound:


----------



## crazycal1

i`ll bring some water and bread for you to turn into wine and fish then.. (thats what jeebers did isnt it haha)


----------



## yannyboy

TheCrazyCal said:


> i`ll bring some water and bread for you to turn into wine and fish then.. (thats what jeebers did isnt it haha)


Think I will concentrate on the workout!!


----------



## crazycal1

when i did the original t bullet thread i was really proud how i`d racked up 10 000 views in a month..

what a fcuking jke, when a thread filled with pure shite gets that many in less time..

well done dudes.


----------



## yannyboy

Cal, you're gonna slaughter me next Saturday, aren't yer!!


----------



## crazycal1

probably dude, i spose youre the biggest meeky fan, but it wasnt aimed at you..

ive been here too long and ive seen them all come and go..

just waiting for the pendulum to swing..

credibilty will return..

the shame of it is we could be one of the best small forums out there.


----------



## yannyboy

I know exactly what you are saying but Meeky's World is just one thread on the whole forum. Granted, it is the most popular in terms of views. I think everybody on the board now knows what Meekys thread will mainly consist of although saying that, he has started posting some proper training workouts now since he trained with Doggy!

The rest of the forum is still filled with good stuff, with alot of people running journals now

I go onto alot of other bodybuilding forums and although sometimes info on certain topics is limited here, it is definately the most friendly and welcoming forum I have frequented!

Might try and ring you tonight to finalise next weekend

Don't be annoyed with me Cal :hug:


----------



## jordan_

I too would love to see her squat that. She's a bigger man than me if she can


----------



## Ben_Dover

I'd like to see her squat 100kg!


----------



## flint

I'd like to see her squat , end of .......


----------



## SX Dave

I bet Cal could teach Jodie Marsh to squat better using his dildo explanation the dirty slu7


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

flint said:


> I'd like to see her squat , end of .......


From what angle would you like to observe this? lol.


----------



## Guest

and u say we talk crap in meekys lmfao


----------



## yannyboy

Yeah, one rule for one.........


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

yannyboy said:


> Yeah, one rule for one.........


?????????????????????????????????


----------



## MichelleD

Uh oh..........:boom: :bolt:


----------



## crazycal1

i`m thecrazycal :becky:

i make my own rules.. heavily interspersed with quality training advice and videos of an amusing nature..

iiiiiii am a trrrrraining godah!

wrestlemania tonite dudes..

rock or cena???

Sport On Demand Live Sports Streams Online For Free


----------



## crazycal1

145kg for 2 sets of 10 forms much better than the 147.5kg vid..

tried a 225kg, but wasnt there..

bit daft trying pb`s when sldl we`re so hard..

bi`s and calves..

done..


----------



## flint

roadrunner1 said:


> From what angle would you like to observe this? lol.


From the end of the headboard of course lol


----------



## crazycal1

nah methinks from under a glass table :becky:

fcuk me what a day, got up made a coffee and a had a *** on the toilet and that was the end of any "me" time today..

watched "mania" the nite before till 3am fell asleep mid punks match with jericho then woke up realising i had another half to stay up if wanted to see cena v the rock (shhshh i dont know result still)

so frsh as a daisy up was up at 11 and had to sort me gramps pills out on the other side of town and be ready for first client at 12 (hard life) went allt he way straight thru till 9 and had a client chat after that, then walked the dogs (poor lil cnuts, one walk in a day is shocking bad) and sat down bout 10 to 12 with meal 5..

shortest day i can remember in some ways..

n thats why my bulk went tits up, i increased cals but my workload ate all the cals and some stress ive been under fcuked my appetite abit so right now forcing more food down wasnt going to happen.. when things calm down i can try and increase again, weights are still upward in their own cycles..

stress and the effects it has on your metabolism are difficult to factor into an equation.

basically i`m not used to this much work for one which in time i`ll adapt too..

gotta think long term, not worry and keep plodding on..

gotta think long term..

soz yanny too knackered to chat, talkings too much effort, but heads abit wired so i thought i`d talk a load of crap lol..

ive sorted out 3 peoples sldl form as a result of fixing M`s hip roll when doing under pressure reps. 

nice one fleg it was your 80% extension stuff that did it, not just doing it but getting people moving in a slightly different way with a different thought process..

i describe it as "5 to" as opposed to 12 oclock tho.. whilst sticking your arse and chest as much as poss at the top..

"the gays" love it when i say tits n ass but gotta watch it tho, you know "that lot" they always trying it on and touching me up.. you know what theyre like  muhahaha

be careful out there dudes..


----------



## justheretosnoop

Great post!! Glad to hear it's all coming together for you dude...


----------



## crazycal1

doesnt feel like its coming together dude, i think iwas just trying to justify to myself why i lost a pound on a t bullet/d bol/ subL test cycle lmao..

trainings going really well, food was increased, put on erm 2-3 pounds of free weight with orals reaching i think 11"13?

stopped bullets n hit 11"10 ( ithink) then 11"8 after the test e was stopped.

btw subL test continued to help joint pain from bullets..

i need to get a handle on dealing with stress better, thats the bottom line.


----------



## crazycal1

hows that for an honest view of me calves..

i havent skipped calves or nailed an increase every week for errm 3 months or so now?

ive dropped back once cos i felt i wasnt getting form right and was just shifting the weight up and down.

rather than overthinking it and making excuses i`m treating my calf work sets with equal seriousness to my deads n squats.

if i can do this for 2 straight years its gonna build em..

until i do that i cant really make excuses.


----------



## jordan_

My calves aren't that good either mate. They don't want to grow ha ha. Definition in quads is good matey


----------



## Lazyballs

Quads are good all rite m8 my calves are s**t was looking at them 2day . can you do your calves on the leg press m8 as there is nothin in are gym for calves only smith and steper


----------



## flint

is it this saturday your open day bud?

by the way tan / wax / july the first, 2 for 1 catch my drift lol


----------



## crazycal1

yes it is bud, btw your pics are truly awful and a peep show at best.. let me take some better ones for you..

if youve got a short sleeved t shirt on with your short shorts you look like you train..


----------



## yannyboy

flint said:


> is it this saturday your open day bud?
> 
> by the way tan / wax / july the first, 2 for 1 catch my drift lol


Yes, it sounds like an open day, lol

Who will be man enough to train or just watch?


----------



## crazycal1

weeeeell i`ll have trained the day before lol and due to train the day after..

and i aint taking me top off i aint pumped up..


----------



## franki3

yannyboy said:


> Yes, it sounds like an open day, lol
> 
> Who will be man enough to train or just watch?


I'm defo training need some pointers off cal while I'm with him might aswell pick his brain

I like cal his a good man


----------



## yannyboy

C'mon Cal, pride of Norfolk, lol


----------



## flint

i can come over about 6pm straight from work, and i can train too if im allowed ?

my pics arent that fcuking bad, if you didnt spend so long drinking coffee and chatting we could have got them done lol


----------



## yannyboy

flint said:


> i can come over about 6pm straight from work, and i can train too if im allowed ?
> 
> my pics arent that fcuking bad, if you didnt spend so long drinking coffee and chatting we could have got them done lol


6pm, I'll be in a bar or a pub by then, lol


----------



## MichelleD

yannyboy said:


> 6pm, I'll be in a bar or a pub by then, lol


What time are the Essex contingent arriving? :cheer2:


----------



## flint

we got a nandos in the city bud, chicken and holstein pills .......


----------



## franki3

MichelleD said:


> What time are the Essex contingent arriving? :cheer2:


I like to keep my women waiting well gagging really lol


----------



## franki3

TheCrazyCal said:


> weeeeell i`ll have trained the day before lol and due to train the day after..
> 
> and i aint taking me top off i aint pumped up..


Im turning up with mine off


----------



## MichelleD

franki3 said:


> I like to keep my women waiting well gagging really lol


Should have known I would have to work for the answer lmao ound: Any hint lol?


----------



## franki3

Leaving casa Franco about 11.30


----------



## MichelleD

Fab, so should be there by 1ish? I'm a girl, I need to organise lol :becky: Soooooo looking forward to meeting you both :grouphug:


----------



## yannyboy

Frank told me yesterday why can't everyday of the week start with M, lol


----------



## yannyboy

MichelleD said:


> Are you trying to get a crowd of cheerleaders lol? :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::lift:


I think Frank preferred I deleted that last post M


----------



## MichelleD

Aaaah, lol. Roll on Saturday!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## franki3

MichelleD said:


> Fab, so should be there by 1ish? I'm a girl, I need to organise lol :becky: Soooooo looking forward to meeting you both :grouphug:


Likewise señorita


----------



## franki3

yannyboy said:


> I think Frank preferred I deleted that last post M


Nah it's true lol


----------



## yannyboy

No, I stuck a post up saying it might take us a bit longer to get there as we will be stopping at the services to try and get some more 'friends' to come with us, lol


----------



## MichelleD

You'll have to delete it again lol


----------



## yannyboy

MichelleD said:


> You'll have to delete it again lol


Nah, can't be bothered now, lol


----------



## yannyboy

TheCrazyCal said:


> weeeeell i`ll have trained the day before lol and due to train the day after..
> 
> and i aint taking me top off i aint pumped up..


Didn't some famous Norfolk girlie once say "let's be having yer!!"


----------



## MichelleD

yannyboy said:


> Didn't some famous Norfolk girlie once say "let's be having yer!!"


Ha! Good old Delia lol :madgrin:


----------



## crazycal1

hmmm no more sh1te talk in me journal please dudes..

its one think if im included in it lol but meekys log is the place for purile sh1te..

flint i thought you`d chnaaged your mind matey, specially whn you got me constructing your next 3 months training and diet lol 

i think 6 will be too late to train cos we`ll have finished car pullling then too, but do come round for a meet up tho bud..

fcuking hope the weathers better than it is today..

squatting 105kg today.. daunting..


----------



## yannyboy

The weather here is lovely Cal

How many people will we have on Saturday?


----------



## crazycal1

errrrm

well mrs.cal will be there, you frank and M and possibly flint?

oh and my occasional training partner.. ash..

james maybe around as he isnt working that day..

other than that most of my clients would rather cut a testicle off than come near a car pull..

i will get the shotgun out and see what happens tho..

my other lady clients seem more interested in another curry nite tho lol..

mate you know how much hassle its been getting a summerslam date together, everyones hamsters b day every other weekend lol..

ive never known so much store set by birthdays..


----------



## crazycal1

105kg on squats last workout..

went swimming yesterday and am walking like an old man today..

gotta be inserted somehow into my weekly routine..


----------



## crazycal1

lol i just get straight in the pool bud, some old geezer did start talking to me about m tatts tho lol..

i reckon my shoulders stick out of the water and thats it haha

dtm??

i`m a bit like you and dont take me top off in public much so i just keep me head down tbh..


----------



## crazycal1

ahh nope i just pay for an chiro every 2 weeks to keep me moving, its blood working too lol..

my back was really really ok after the last squats..


----------



## yannyboy

fleg said:


> Deep tissue massage.
> 
> I'm going once a month first is next wkend. Hopefully will help prevent injury and maybe??? promote some more growth.


My nephews 21 year old girlfriend has just passed a beauty course and has told me she can give me deep tissue massage

I'm gonna go for it soon, much to the displeasure of my wife, lol


----------



## crazycal1

yeah i get massages off the T2 girl doing bi curls as well in lieu of training her..

mrs.cal had one too..

it does help she likes ladies rather than men tho lol


----------



## crazycal1

just trained, bench, db shoulder press, dips and pushdowns..

thru in some x man on shoulders,

did a light last set of pushdowns and got a ridiculous pump going nuts on the contraction..

lol 6x6x6x73kg on incline bench... awesome.. :becky:


----------



## yannyboy

Nice stuff, push workout

So you definately won't be training tomorrow then, lol


----------



## crazycal1

doubtful lol..

i`ll probly have a pull tho if its not pssing down..


----------



## jordan_

Missed your call bud it was chaos yesterday when you next free


----------



## crazycal1

J i`m free now for a couple of hours and mostly tomoz from midday..

right then yesterday was a cracking day altho high stress lol but was good to meet yanny and frank (you left that ladies belt behind that you were wearing yan  )

i felt a lot of pressure (self imposed) to be helpful and tbh i think i was and could be hugely, albeit with basic training stuff in the future.

at times a lot of weight was used in good form and reps suddenly just ended when i was expecting another 2-3, my neophytes M and flint picked up on this too..

this was the biggest issue and 1kg a week increments would fix it, breathing was the next biggie and tbh aggression lacked too.

taking nothing away from 2 huge physiques but implementing these basics will i think take them to a new level.

then we can figure out what the next level is lol..

i`m surprised to say *both yan and frank look bigger and more impressive than theyre pics show them too be *(altho i didnt see frank in his pants, but they did spend a suspicious amount of time getting "prepared" in my bathroom..)

so it is possible for a small dude to give good advice to someone who`s way beyond him physiquewise and i`m chuffed to fcuk 

trained M, got a partial deadlift of 100kg, few tears of joy (not from me lol) and handled a 40kg bar with out bottling it and losing form for some partials and allowed some negatives to be tried..

tbh a brilliant high point to use as a boundary to smash thru when training restarts.

definite pb`s to surpass using poundage and intensity cycling this time round with the ability to train hard, not need to be taught form, not lose form and it hinder gains and basically "have it" from workout 1 and have another 6 months of success that most would dream about,

but hey, i`m a Training God, the fcuk else would you expect :wink:

anyhoo..

2x10x150kg

1x155kg (fcuk it i was feeling inspired and wanted to keep with the big man i train with..)

shrugs/biceps/calves..

bring on the SummerSlam Open Invitational Posedown lol..


----------



## yannyboy

Thanks again Cal for everything yesterday

You are a training god, lol, and a gent!


----------



## crazycal1

woo hoo, first time someone's said it other than me..

might need some pics of you for my site with that quote 

defo having james round with his camera next time..

frank i gotta say bud your form was very good and impeccable on bench and i think some frankie vids might be required too


----------



## franki3

Totally agree with yanny I took something from every exercise which I think will help me go to another level.

Wot you say makes complete sense cal about breathing and aggression.

It was a honour meeting you....you are my training guru lol

Nothing was to much for cal he even made us a cal shake special which was fab.


----------



## crazycal1

aww thanks dude  Guru of Greatness lol

well i did add a special secret ingrediant.. we`ll call it vitamin C :becky:

yes i refuelled you with some Pro6 from Extreme Nutrition


----------



## crazycal1

well its occured to me ive had pretty much 6 months of good training behind me for the first time in years almost 10 months but i had all gains raped from my by man flu..

this time last year i was wondering if i`d ever be able to train my legs again and was in the middle of not being able to train for 4 months..

i`m now 2 increments away from the squat weight that injurred me (110kg) with slower, transformed form (bad english that lol) i`m looking for the vid still..

totally different place squatswise and looking very close to needing 1kg increments very very soon..

i suspect it`ll take several training cycles to hit 130-140kg which is my target.. fcuk what i can do for 3 reps.. i want 3x10 solid sets.

but if i dont get injurred it might happen this year, i dunno if one long cycle at 1kg a week for 30 weeks is doable, when i hit the need for 1kg increments on trap bar ive never had 30 gaining weeks inside me to give before plateauing and deads are slightly easier to keep going on (for me) in fact cycles reaching 120 then 130 then 140 might be more realistic..

does it sound like your sorta thing Jizzle Dogg? :wink:

i can hear gregg nodding to me plan lol.. 

one thiing that would help is *purposely not to try and gain on deads n bench press* i dunno if i have quite the self discipline that i preach for that, but i`m gonna keep trying to tempt myself..

i know i can try anymore heavy singles till i drop back sldl weights, theyre just too heavy to contemplate after 2 sets, i`d rather do a third..

hmm dropping the third set would allow me leeway on squats and lighter singles.. cool bit of lateral thinking there


----------



## jordan_

I'm trying to understand what you've written but it's too early I'll reply later on lol it's 20 past 6 and I'm say here watching scooby doo


----------



## justheretosnoop

Lion King for me. 50th time in as many days...


----------



## jordan_

Dorsey said:


> Lion King for me. 50th time in as many days...


Lmao it's a hard old life


----------



## crazycal1

trained squats with tired legs against my better judgement, shoulda waited a day..

10x9x107.5kg

wobbled for first time on rep 9 and thought better of a tenth, which is a cnut..

15x80kg backdown set as thats what dr.p hit..

15 were harder in a diff way but probly more doable..

all this to try and stay on a 7 day week..

gonna try go for 110kg and an equalling of my old pb in totally different form and much slower rep speed and then add 1kg a week..

bllck me if i dont..

i may go 2x10 and a 70% backdown set for 15 cos legs were like jelly..

did some decent slow wg pulldowns and then calves which i used a lighter weight at and under repped cos of tired legs..

time to take my ego in hand..


----------



## crazycal1

xman stylee today, less systemic fatigue as i`m still abit shagged from squatting when i train when i was still shagged from deading..


----------



## allbro75

Cal, I'm still having a problem replying to threads on here, the txt box is just grey with no curser but if I continualy refresh the page it eventualy goes back to normal. Just found this out tonight, seeing as you're a mod can you help me get it sorted. I'm realy missing being involved on MC.

Cheers Mate and sorry for cluttering up your journal with this sh1t


----------



## crazycal1

[video=youtube;apwoNA1Viho]






how bout that then


----------



## crazycal1

3x10x155kg so fcuking hard..

4x6x34kg kinda drag style curls.. yanny loved them at 30kg lol

3x10 calves..weight irrelevant but 40kg +weight of cradle


----------



## philb125

Like look of it cal!


----------



## jordan_

TheCrazyCal said:


> [video=youtube;apwoNA1Viho]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how bout that then


That is a strange contraption. I'm not to keen on how it sits lmao


----------



## crazycal1

took an extra day off training and squatted with a light weight today as my backs not been great since i had an overtly long massage and it doesnt like laying like that..

still felt tired generally tho so did light bench, dips and tri pushdowns..

started bullets and 10mg of dbol a day to counteract dry joints last week, i thought i`d got past tiredness but it appeared again after deads this week.

if i can deal with tiredness my current weights and training appear to be just right for a cycle.

weights and intensity are up higher than theyve been in 3 years..

it feels like i`m doing the intensity i used to on trap bar when i got nice gains from some small dbol cycles..

am 11"12 currently and looking good for summerslam..


----------



## crazycal1

well i had a massage mid week and my backs aching loads since then, so until i get it sorted i`m fcuked..

and will probly have to drop back on all weights..

that`ll teach me to get ahead of myself with the numbers..


----------



## jordan_

You were almost there aswell mate


----------



## crazycal1

learn from my mistakes dude


----------



## jordan_

Adapt And overcome


----------



## renshaw

Jordon, That sounds like the words of Cal him self!


----------



## crazycal1

HIT Training -- High Intensity Training for Bodybuilders

just click the link to the next page at the bottom each time.

its 4 pages.

J Dogg, you`ll hate it..

please read it lol

ive been reading bits off the site all afternoon, i suspect its a common site and most of you have seen it..

i dont read much as a rule, n i should..

great site..


----------



## crazycal1

Brawn sounds a bit more exciting when its called HIT lol


----------



## crazycal1

fcuking cnuting back..


----------



## Sirico

sorry to hear about your back dude, what did you do? Gym-esk injury?


----------



## crazycal1

got a massage which didnt agree with my unusual back condition..

shouldnt be too long a lay off, but the timings prretty bad..

thanks bud..


----------



## yannyboy

My backs gradually getting better, f**king winstrol, lol


----------



## crazycal1

i`d stick with water based retaining druggage matey, this dbol sorts t bullets dry joints out a treat


----------



## crazycal1

fecking chiropractor tomoz at 9.50 A fcuking M 

just as well jakal/OD/my good matey alex b havent been whinging about consistency and the like..

never abuse the good luck you have and skip training!


----------



## allbro75

I'd give anything for a bit if luck on the injury front so feel for you mate, hopefully its nothing serious and you're back on it ASAP mate.


----------



## justheretosnoop

A....M??? Oh....dear!!!


----------



## crazycal1

nah its not serious Al, this`ll be nothing but a blip compared to last year..

cnut tho..

tbh when i was walking the dog earlier i realised how much more spring in my step, so i`m guessing i needed a rest after all the dead n squats..

i shoulda only been pushing it on 1 exercise really and even if my back hadnt done this i think i`d have short circuited the training cycle early anyway..

least ive got some pb`s to surpass now as a gauge..

yeah dorse.. i know..


----------



## crazycal1

> T NATION | Deadlifts: Which Type is Best For You?


............


----------



## philb125

Early bird cal! Hope backs not too bad mate!


----------



## crazycal1

did a few sets today.. mainly shoulders, bit of x man.. niice...

needed the rest tbh as 4months concurrent training is as much as ive managed in 3 years..


----------



## crazycal1

had a random swedish dude email me about training advice yesterday.. just from googling training advice presumably..

i`m international lol

bulbines turned up so now i find out whether is any good or not..


----------



## jordan_

Ideal mate your going worldwide lol. Bulbines here is it  lol


----------



## yannyboy

TheCrazyCal said:


> had a *random swedish dude* email me about training advice yesterday.. just from googling training advice presumably..
> 
> i`m international lol
> 
> bulbines turned up so now i find out whether is any good or not..


Be better if it was a Swedish babe, lol


----------



## crazycal1

1 womans enuff for me bud..

thought you`d sussed that one out by now lol


----------



## yannyboy

TheCrazyCal said:


> 1 womans enuff for me bud..
> 
> thought you`d sussed that one out by now lol


No Cal, I'm being forced to think one woman is enough, big difference, lmao


----------



## crazycal1

once the honeymoon periods over its just 2 women giving you grief


----------



## yannyboy

TheCrazyCal said:


> once the honeymoon periods over its just 2 women giving you grief


Yes, and I think I know the 2 women Cal, pmsl


----------



## crazycal1

did some squats with feet v close together which limits how much weight you can use, but hits quads alot and thereby spared my lower back..

of course kept knees behind toes still lol..

trained at a fast pace for practiCALly first time ever and ache like cnut, albeit having had 2-3 weeks off..

back aint quite right still, but i`m managing something..

so for all you fcukers knocking training cos its abank holiday weekend, man up..

if you aint injurred and no ones died..

train.


----------



## yannyboy

I'll be training everyday over the bank holiday!!


----------



## crazycal1

lol well ironiCALly you probly need more rest lol..

i dunno being pooped after a few deads,squats n benching :becky:

SumerSlams coming dude... i wont be standing around this time when we meet..


----------



## yannyboy

TheCrazyCal said:


> lol well ironiCALly you probly need more rest lol..
> 
> i dunno being pooped after a few deads,squats n benching :becky:
> 
> SumerSlams coming dude... i wont be standing around this time when we meet..


I might be standing around though, if my prep guy Dean says I need to rest, lol


----------



## justheretosnoop

TheCrazyCal said:


> did some squats with feet v close together which limits how much weight you can use, but hits quads alot and thereby spared my lower back..
> 
> of course kept knees behind toes still lol..
> 
> trained at a fast pace for practiCALly first time ever and ache like cnut, albeit having had 2-3 weeks off..
> 
> back aint quite right still, but i`m managing something..
> 
> so for all you fcukers knocking training cos its abank holiday weekend, man up..
> 
> if you aint injurred and no ones died..
> 
> train.


What's all this, you changing your squat technique on me dude??


----------



## crazycal1

me backs buggered innit dude..

less weight but more stress on thighs = ability to train as back also stays very upright..


----------



## justheretosnoop

Playing catch up dude, didn't realise you'd had another set back.

Would front squats be an option or am I being backwards in coming forwards there?


----------



## crazycal1

nope they`d stress my back and i also dont have the shoulder flexibility.

seriously by keeping feet close together it hits tear drop quad muscle loads.. vastus something or other ..

only way i can do anything to is to go slow and have zero bounce and an imperceptible change in direction at the bottom..

when back gets stronger i may start using trap bar again for a long cycle at the very least keeping a close foot spacing again for a while.

i really want to do the exercise i can use the longest ROM on for my legs.

of course by that i mean longest safe ROM :wink:


----------



## franki3

TheCrazyCal said:


> me backs buggered innit dude..
> 
> less weight but more stress on thighs = ability to train as back also stays very upright..


You must wanna scream cal

Nothing worse than a bad back you have come back before cal so I'm betting you will do it again


----------



## crazycal1

fcuking sick of it frank..

trick is not to let it all go to sh1t when you cant train..

thanks matey..


----------



## franki3

TheCrazyCal said:


> fcuking sick of it frank..
> 
> trick is not to let it all go to sh1t when you cant train..
> 
> thanks matey..


No probs mate

Your still a credit to be able to lift wot you do anyway mate!


----------



## crazycal1

thoughts on current situation here.. what a load of old wnak..

back in light training n been doing more squats with feet close together n not letting knees go past toes, stressing quads more and sparing my back abit cos its still not quite right..

80kg, fairly partial but quads aching today, but back ok as its gonna be..

bench went ok did 1 set at 6x70kg the rest of at 60kg.. did shoulders n tri`s after all good, as weights are ligth i`m looking far far more squueeze and contraction then usual, feels good..

fleg do you ever squat like this, anyone? have they got a name other than close stance squats?

sorry talking about training n the like, not really the place..


----------



## crazycal1

yup some knees defo dont like it..

our debatings on squats penetrated my head a bit  and altho toes in front of knees is a never for me, i do know the powerlifting squats uses more back work than what it is with what you do..

its been occurring to me to use my quads more and i dont like sumo stance for some reason..

so for a while if my knees agree i might stick with it for a while n see how it goes focussing the feel of the exercise rather than nothing but poundage progression.

i`m very aware that a partial ROM isnt ideal for a fully developed thigh so am just seeing if theres anything i can do to increase it and not do my back in..

my forearms are looking really well from all the sldl but nowt else s particularly apparent, my hamstrings are still flat as fook..


----------



## Brockyboy

You'll be back on your game in no time cal.

Finally got a trap bar at my gym now

feels weird using it tho like your only doing half rep

so used to doing full deads

my backs starting to get fuked from all the deads i like

its getting stronger when lifting.

But when Im doing medial stuff at home ie house work its fatiguing really quickly.

Cutting the grass or hovering is a nightmare.

Is this coz Im recovering or a problem with form you think?

Although i think my forms pretty spot on.


----------



## crazycal1

talk later brocky..

excellent link this to a load of olde tyme e-books..Eugen Sandow & The Golden Age of Iron Men


----------



## franki3

Brockyboy said:


> You'll be back on your game in no time cal.
> 
> Finally got a trap bar at my gym now
> 
> feels weird using it tho like your only doing half rep
> 
> so used to doing full deads
> 
> my backs starting to get fuked from all the deads i like
> 
> its getting stronger when lifting.
> 
> But when Im doing medial stuff at home ie house work its fatiguing really quickly.
> 
> Cutting the grass or hovering is a nightmare.
> 
> Is this coz Im recovering or a problem with form you think?
> 
> Although i think my forms pretty spot on.[/
> 
> How high can you hover brockster that's some feint


----------



## Brockyboy

alot higher than David blayne franki!

Coolio cal.


----------



## crazycal1

sldl 100kg, jesus h christ they felt heavy, 3 weeks ago i did 155 

did a bit of back, biceps, done..

backs feeling ok, but i need at least 1 more trip to the chiro..

heads still in lazy mode from time off as weights are low.. not good..

heads feeling good in the mirror tho 

am seriously close to buying a tattoo laser removal machine, i think initially as a sideline it could make some decent money..

with abit of luck enuff for the missus to stop work..

amazing what you can get from a good website..

we`ve now bought a domain name, stuck a wordpress site up and are having a play..


----------



## crazycal1

brocky, you do all that off road mountainbiking dont ya bud..

that doesnt mix with deads..

you may even with great form not be able to cope with a full ROM.. just your luck dude..

stick with trap bar on high handles and see if youre pain free?

i could literally only do singles prefusion.

it took ages to figure out that was all i could do..

increase your ROM over time and see if you have a preferred height..


----------



## crazycal1

i`ll be training with The D-man this thursday..

special pants on stand by..

James cant wait dude..


----------



## philb125

How's the back cal? Feeling better?


----------



## jordan_

D man ? Dorsey ? Lol


----------



## crazycal1

backs one more trip to the chiro away from being good phil thanks(i hope) i`m in light in frequent training and maintaing so alls good..

thats correctamundo J Dogg, he`s got the cohones, the size of grapefruits and is coming for a quick visit and off again..

tbh i may do the same thing and visit burnside1 on friday due to dog sitting dilemmas.. fcukit 3 hours in a car aint the end of the world lol.. more like 5 for you J


----------



## jordan_

7 for me Carlos !! You could always come to me lol


----------



## crazycal1

pay my petrol dude..


----------



## justheretosnoop

Looking forward to it big boy, need to get these form issues sorted to get progression back on track.

Swindon is only an hour from me, would be easier to meet you there but guess Thurs on your home turf will suit you better? I'm easy...


----------



## jordan_

Where abouts do you live dorsal?


----------



## Ben_Dover

How about we meet at my gym in middle of everyone (Portsmouth) ??


----------



## justheretosnoop

Ha, funny Benji Boy but not happening! Bet you and J-Doggy-Dog could sort something though...

I'm in Cov dude so as central as you get. Not looking forward to the 6+ hour round trip but can't afford to be wasting any more sessions like I feel I have been lately.


----------



## justheretosnoop

If I make it out alive!! 

Just thought about it and it'd prob be quicker to get a train to the Scottish border and back than going to visit this farmer boy...


----------



## jordan_

Why don't you get off and visit meeky lmao


----------



## franki3

jordan0689 said:


> Why don't you get off and visit meeky lmao


Meeky will probably be there too climbing up cals drainpipe lol


----------



## franki3

Dorsey said:


> Ha, funny Benji Boy but not happening! Bet you and J-Doggy-Dog could sort something though...
> 
> I'm in Cov dude so as central as you get. Not looking forward to the 6+ hour round trip but can't afford to be wasting any more sessions like I feel I have been lately.


Im staying in cov on sat for the expo at the Hilton looks a sh1t hole I saw Hilton and thought park lane lol

Any nice Thai restaurants you Recommend Dorsey


----------



## justheretosnoop

That Hilton will be ok mate, stayed there a few times in my youth  it's good for M6 too.

Went for Thai on Sat actually but it was just outside Cov and on complete opposite side to you. There's not a great deal up that end I'm afraid apart from bowling, cinema, Franki & Ben's etc.

You driving?


----------



## Loz1466868022

Norwich aint that far Dorsal???? lol it used to be called the salesmans graveyard cos it took so long to get there and you would never see anything on the way, i travel to lowesoft and yarmouth quite often its a nice country drive very flat =-) im sure cal will iron out your niggles bud, i can hear it now deads deads deads


----------



## franki3

Dorsey said:


> That Hilton will be ok mate, stayed there a few times in my youth  it's good for M6 too.
> 
> Went for Thai on Sat actually but it was just outside Cov and on complete opposite side to you. There's not a great deal up that end I'm afraid apart from bowling, cinema, Franki & Ben's etc.
> 
> You driving?


Yes mate I'm driving

Do you recommend anything else then dorse?

How about if your out I can nip round and see if your missus can knock me something up lol?

Keep meaning to tell you aswell all your flyers have been taken from my garage


----------



## justheretosnoop

It's a 3+ hr drive each way dude and apparently I've got to take a 45 min detour past Derby to pick up a Barbie Dreamhouse!! Don't ask...

I'll have a ponder Frank...about somewhere to eat that is! As for me and the queer one, it's a Sat night so we'll be planted firmly on the sofa together!! You wanting to drive out for food or just a cab fairly local?

Nice one on flyers, will let you know if it comes to anything.


----------



## crazycal1

hoping it was the last trip to fix my back at chiro yesterday..

squatted a light 10x10x65kg with close stance Cal squats  knees behind toes 

felt pukey and dizzy like i was having a carb crash, so had to stop..

asked the doc about this once and kinda got fobbed off.. it`d be just my luck to end up diabetic and need to pr**k my fingers every day etc..

sat down for half an hour had some jam sarnies and a pear and a *** and in the end did 3x10 long deep slow chins some bi`s dips and ahem some pushdowns..

read some PM`s..

not literally obviously.. :wink:

theres a theme running thru all of them..


----------



## Piranha Smudge

Hey Cal gd to be back! Hope things are all cool ur end? Hope u manage to sort ur dizziness out!


----------



## crazycal1

hey smudge... things are always cool my end bud 

i`d had 3 weetabix 3/4 of hour pretraining 2 large oaty/nana shakes previous to that and i`d only been up 6 hours lol

never had dizziness like that before but after 2nd set of squats it was defo a massive carb crash..

my gp kinda works on the assumption that if you can walk your fine..

flints round in abit..


----------



## Piranha Smudge

Lol sounds cool! Is that what u recomend for pre workout? Would it be gd as in trying to lose BF? Ive had a while off with work and family problems which i still have atm but my weight is still at 95 which has put me in a gd position to get back on it!


----------



## crazycal1

i think its adequate, but wasnt enuff for me for some reason..

tbh i usually just have an oaty shake pretraining, they usually a bit heavy on me tum tho..


----------



## Piranha Smudge

LOL I've edited my previous post so it makes sense now! Damn predictive text! I always struggle for ideas for pre workout I don't generally have anything atm! Can't w8 to smash it up again!


----------



## crazycal1

well im all good to train but 2 nites ago i slept funny and somehow pulled a muscle in me neck... cnut!

back feels good again tho..

it was a shame to have to curtail such a productive training cycle, but i now have some numbers to beat, so i can plan training around surpassing them.

i need to drop back more frequently to consolidate form AND cycle intensity..

you could call it a form of blast and cruise or dual factor training like BIG wrote about..

and a basic form of what Mushy suggested.

if and when i hit the relatively big numbers im after on lifts id probably try a more advanced type of periodization, but until then..

keep it simples dudes..

on squats rather than looking at 130-140kg when i was at 100kg i shoulda been thinking 110kg, then drop back to 100kg, then cycle up to 120kg and then drop back to 110kg, then 130kg, drop back, then 135kg, then drop back, then 140kg..

then when you have your injury free big number you can start trying the "interesting"...

no point in getting interesting at 60kg..


----------



## flint

Good to see you again bud, cheers for the coffee n chat .


----------



## crazycal1

was good to see you bud


----------



## jordan_

Would you recommend the same cycling for bench press cal as I'm struggling to get higher than 87.5kg


----------



## crazycal1

yes J, any exercise.

the smaller the exercise the more often you`ll need microplates..


----------



## jordan_

So in my position do a work my way back up to 85 say go back down to 80 and work my way up to 90 ?


----------



## crazycal1

i`d restart at 70kg dude and when i hit 80kg i`d go 1kg a week.


----------



## jordan_

Increments of 2.5kg per week maybe 5 kg per week until 80 ?


----------



## flint

thats what he did with me, takes a bit of getting used to, but now i can bench 100kg, before i had stalled at 80kg ....... take a step back to go forwards.


----------



## crazycal1

J mate why do you always assume the max increment is the best.

i always say the exact opposite dont i dude..

kk i`ll spell it out..

70kg

add 2.5kg till you hit 80kg

thats 4 weeks.

then

81

82

83

84

85

86

87

88

89

90...

you will have surpassed your pb`s by 2.5kg.

if you take an extra days rest at the point (lol)

you make be able to continue adding weight to the bar..

this is where i`d get the 1/4kg plates out (last time atthis stage i ignored my ego and fcuked up,)

think about dropping the last set..

if you hit 93kg thats an increase of nealry 5 kg.

forget about hitting 100kg for a while and drop back to 80kg.

take 4 weeks to hit 90kg

get 0.5kg plates out again..

you could get 0.5`s out at 87.5..

it`ll help cycle intensity.

ideally tho you`d simply aim not to lift to failure for the first few weeks of any training cycle.

but we all know that...


----------



## jordan_

I'm impatient cal you should know this !! Lol

How's that baulbine?


----------



## crazycal1

looking good dude, i feel really well on it..

impatience is ego young grasshopper...


----------



## jordan_

So true. when do I get to try then


----------



## justheretosnoop

TheCrazyCal said:


> looking good dude, i feel really well on it..
> 
> impatience is ego young grasshopper...


It was 10 a day you said wasn't it? Doing 5 with breakie & 5 with bed-bed shake.


----------



## jordan_

You got some dorsal ?


----------



## crazycal1

i`m splitting into 3 doses as it goes Dorsey, but yeah i suspect its all good..

main benefit is a deeper sleep, i`m sure last time it took 20 days to notice any sense of well being.. subtle as it is..

got a client using bulbine from soemwhere else and his libido is up altho on the second month its dropping slightly.

bloke i get this off says bulbine has to be cycled, which ve not heard of before..

i had a load of spots last week, but theyre gone and skin isnt particularly greasyier..

nother 10 days and i`ll send you some bud..


----------



## justheretosnoop

I have J, couldn't leave Cal's empty handed after such a long drive.

Got 2 tubs, should last about 3 weeks. We'll see...


----------



## jordan_

Little goody bag lol let us know how you get on


----------



## crazycal1

Fitness fanatic, 28, found dead under weight-lifting bar 'after trying to lift too much while alone in his garage' | Mail Online


----------



## justin case

TheCrazyCal said:


> Fitness fanatic, 28, found dead under weight-lifting bar 'after trying to lift too much while alone in his garage' | Mail Online


that dont sound right, i could understand it if it was across his throat, but his chest no....we have all done that and either rolled it down or swung it off to one side...unless it slipped right out of his hands because he was drunk and crushed his ribs....really got to have a rack for training alone...bloody hell they are dirt cheap now.


----------



## justheretosnoop

Eh dude, you wanna read a horrible story try this one for size Doctors accidentally tear baby's head off as mother struggles to give birth in Brazilian hospital | Mail Online


----------



## justin case

Dorsey said:


> Eh dude, you wanna read a horrible story try this one for size Doctors accidentally tear baby's head off as mother struggles to give birth in Brazilian hospital | Mail Online


im not clicking that link, i feel ill just reading it....every morning i read sky news i feel depressed....mad world.


----------



## crazycal1

JC i used to bench relying on adrenaline to succeed on last rep lol...

gawd knows what happened..

dead tho..


----------



## Christo23

That's horrible way to go if lifting on ur own I'd leave the weight collars of nothing worse than being stuck with a bar on ur chest! I'm sure everyone's experienced it when they first started and not known strength thing I got stuck with 30kg on me once lol


----------



## Loz1466868022

hed been drinking with his mates and went do to some lifting while drunk not a good mix poor fellow


----------



## crazycal1

fecking necks still stiff...

got a massage off james "the beast" which helped tho..

so its a bit better today.. i will say it wasnt a no hands massage lol..

he did reiterate how good it was to train with a serious trainer like "downsey" (dorsey lol) he was a bit worried about how he`d come across cos he does take it very seriously too.. (he just doesnt train at a time usually when any of my tops bods are around)

*he did however say what a nice aRse that "downsey" had* 

you were in luck dorsey cos when i was getting my massage he`d had a mix up with his washing (apparently  ) and was wearing shiny/sparkly black short shorts lmfao...

he does the best fcuking massage ever!

anyhoo necks getting better each day, couple of weeks of training, then i`m thinking try a highish frequency highish volume lowish weight typa thang for 4 weeks on bullets and kick all your fcuking asses in the T Bullet comp..

you didnt think i`d forgotten did you?

Game on mothercukers.

View attachment 3656


----------



## crazycal1

slightly less stiff today..

gotta have a lump cut out of me forehead today (sebacious cyst) as you know i`m not one for needles etc and will be wrapping myself in cotton wool and hibernating for the rest of the day..

as it goes i havent really made what id call solid progress regarding the t bullet comp, i`m a few pounds heavier which seem to be sitting nicely on my lower abs lol..

my forearms have benefited from all the sldl grip work but other than that cant see much change..

still gonna win tho :wink:


----------



## yannyboy

Well I've been off all AAS's for 4 weeks now with another 4 to go so I won't be sticking any pics up whatsoever


----------



## crazycal1

yeah it was a clever idea of mine convincing everyone to put up good pics lol..

brockys gonna be the man to beat.. altho if dr.m is dieting there could be a mahoooosive change there too..


----------



## crazycal1

Trash Ink Laser Tattoo Removal in Norwich

soz brocky what did you ask about it.. i fcuked up the link and had to delete the status lol 2x..


----------



## crazycal1

one of the bests posts ive made on here..

"well the intensity of your breathing is heavily linked to the power and drive you create with the bodypart being worked and the limbs used..

the exact moment you breath is crucial, if you breathe hard on the first reps you dotn feel them. (imagine literally having to blow the bar up to get it to rise..)

think a women in labour.. breathing thru pain.. she aint just focussed she`s got everything going on trying to avoid and deal with the pain.

most people i watch dont get aggressive till the last few reps,, thats too late.. being focussed is important but it means sh1t if adrenaline isnt flowing..

now i know everyone reading this thinks this doesnt apply to them, but i bet it does apply to most of you..

certainly does from all video and evidence and real life evidence ive gathered from here and at mine..

once you got that going and you start using fractional weights you`ll be doing the same number of reps but with 1kg more and then another..

so if youre doing 3x8 and you think thats all you got, youre wrong you undertraining biatch..

add a kg and then another, get it right and you wont drop reps for a long time..

what would you rather lift 100Kg or 101kg and then 102kg..

those 8 reps initially might have pushed you, but you were undertraining..

what if you took 5 weeks to hit 8x105kg..

sound more intersting now compared to 8x100kg..

i should charge for this gold..."


----------



## jordan_

So how do you know when to time your breathing to aid your lifts ?

Good post by the way cal


----------



## crazycal1

as you bring the bar down breathing in,(bench press example) you should be at full chest capacity so its stretched as bar touches chest, (increasing tension) and anticipate blowing out even before the bar has touched down.

the delay bewteen you thinking and oding it will mean you literally blow out as bar rises..

you are literally blowing the bar up..


----------



## jordan_

Obviously I do this anyway but I don't concentrate on it as you have said cal I'll give it a go tomorrows session with deads


----------



## crazycal1

everyone thinks they do bud..

i do know a couple of essex boi`s who`ve started doing it too..

the only sure way is to vid your form..


----------



## jordan_

Your such a perv cal always after vids and pics  lol


----------



## crazycal1

l was meaning vids for your own edification (got that one from enter the dragon lol)

but who am i to turn down a free semi provided by "Biggie J Jizzle Dogg"


----------



## jordan_

Lmao its been known to happen before 

Feel A cnut asking someone to vid me though


----------



## crazycal1

vid yourself dude


----------



## jordan_

How do I do that lol no where to put the phone to do it


----------



## crazycal1

i manage lol..


----------



## crazycal1

havent you got an app for that lmao


----------



## franki3

jordan0689 said:


> How do I do that lol no where to put the phone to do it


Just rest it somewhere bullet lol


----------



## jordan_

Bullet? I can try and rest it somewhere.

You won't get funny looks in your home gym cal lol


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

TheCrazyCal said:


> as you bring the bar down breathing in,(bench press example) you should be at full chest capacity so its stretched as bar touches chest,


Cal just a query on Bench. You say as it touches chest. I thought you brought the bar down until your upper arm was parallel to the floor. Hell with the length of my arm's and shallow chest my elbows would be on the floor.


----------



## justheretosnoop

Thats one of the things I drove through to see him about. I was sorta doing the same as you cuz of long limbs but now it's bar to chest all the way with full extension. It's a bit of an ego killer but gotta be done.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

Dorsey said:


> Thats one of the things I drove through to see him about. I was sorta doing the same as you cuz of long limbs but now it's bar to chest all the way with full extension. It's a bit of an ego killer but gotta be done.


The thing is I was led to believe that if you go below parallel then it puts more emphasis on shoulders.


----------



## yannyboy

Would it help if you went slightly wider grip than normal?


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

yannyboy said:


> Would it help if you went slightly wider grip than normal?


Cant go any wider otherwise i'd be outside the cage. I'm all limbs like spiderman lol.


----------



## justheretosnoop

See I was going fairly wide too dude and he had me bring it in a bit. ROM has increased dramatically but as I say, it does mean dropping poundages to get there. Never nice but if it means doing it properly...


----------



## crazycal1

if i had long limbs i`d use a towel (or blocks) and decrease the ROM.

long limbs do not a good presser make usually..

makes a good deader tho..

dorsey lifts wider than i usally do altho his forearms remain vertiCAL still, ive been trying a half inch wider recently as a result.

it seems from what i remember on here, altho my deads are partial, and no one likes the idea cos it feels like cheating if its not from the floor..

pressing is fair game for doing partials cos of possible impingements or recruiting the wrong body parts..

i spose in a way i`m like the squatter who cant comprehend knees over toes being bad cos they dont hurt the individual..

i cant even imagine any press being done too low.. in fact i like the feeling of the stretch.. (if done slow)


----------



## crazycal1

either way breathe out before you need to and you`ll pretty much get it right due to the thinking time..

dorseys form was really solid, but initially he breathed 2-3 inches AFTER he`d started the positive aspect of the movement..

as did the essex bois..

this isnt having a dig its about getting everyone thinking about what they TRULY do..


----------



## justheretosnoop

I can defo notice the diff with the breathing thing now, as can half the gym I reckon!!


----------



## crazycal1

decent workout done at last..

squats 3x10x 75kg (lol) done close stance as low as i can go..

3x8 incline bench 3x8x65kg

biceps curls done my way lol 3x8x30kg

2x10x20.5kg cgdb press

2x? pushdowns 22.5kg


----------



## Loz1466868022

feck 30kg dumbell curls!!!! when you say your way calusmundus how do you mean? well done on the curls tho thats a craZy weight


----------



## justheretosnoop

EZ curls I'm sure Lauren...


----------



## justin case

yep no mention of DB's....just curls and a bit of frank sinatra...lol


----------



## Loz1466868022

Christ i was just out in the garden thinking about it 30kg and i was like nah surely not but you never know! phew EZs aah i feel better now cheers dorsal


----------



## Christo23

When I put bench press 60kg lozza u didn't think they were dumbells lol only messing


----------



## crazycal1

em unfortunately no Greggmondo curls are done on an ez bar weighing feck all..

other than for my partial deads my top poundages are down on practiCALly everyone here lol and usually unimpressive due to strictness of form..

which always makes me damned suspicious 

however, my bodyparts dont always reflect my poundages, thank fook! altho for calves they do lol

i wasnt sure if i`d discovered drag curls on my own, but dorsey seemed to think drag curls are a bit diff..

i focus on doing the hardest part of the ROm for bi curls.. ie from half 6 and my biceps stop the bar at quarter to 6, this is cos of the angle i hold my body and keep my weight forward so as reps get hard i dotn lean back i lean into, keeping bar as close to bod as poss..

i `ll stick a vid up, cos from what i see everywhere peeps pull all the stress on the elbows and not theyre bi`s.

i knocked nealry 20kg of flints bi curls and frank had a couple of probs with a weight he can usually p1ss..

however people who curl wrong still grow theyre bi`s quicker than me..

however if they did them with more muscle focus maybe they`d be even bigger.. my bi`s grow like my calves..

chest and shoulders grow without trying...

upper thighs grow bstrd slowly but do at least grow..


----------



## crazycal1

just watched 3 episodes of prison break,(last series  ) had a shag  gonna finish off watching the last 3 episodes of OZ ("sieg heil mother fcuker seig fcuking heil" lol) no clients first thing in the afternoon:thumb: 2 at 4.30,(my ideal work day if i was on £50 an hour) deads at 6 and a free evening...

bout fcuking time i had a day like that...


----------



## crazycal1

deads nice easy or shoudlve been 3x10x120-127.5kg

chins 4 sets done with a certain amount of showboating and 1x6x50 pulldowns

10x15x10x18kg thickhandled db`s. (second week of cycle so easy weights)

1x10x40kg backdown set cos we couldnt be aRsed to do calves..

calves, dropped at the first chance.. says it all..


----------



## Loz1466868022

TheCrazyCal said:


> em unfortunately no Greggmondo curls are done on an ez bar weighing feck all..
> 
> other than for my partial deads my top poundages are down on practiCALly everyone here lol and usually unimpressive due to strictness of form..
> 
> which always makes me damned suspicious
> 
> however, my bodyparts dont always reflect my poundages, thank fook! altho for calves they do lol
> 
> i wasnt sure if i`d discovered drag curls on my own, but dorsey seemed to think drag curls are a bit diff..
> 
> i focus on doing the hardest part of the ROm for bi curls.. ie from half 6 and my biceps stop the bar at quarter to 6, this is cos of the angle i hold my body and keep my weight forward so as reps get hard i dotn lean back i lean into, keeping bar as close to bod as poss..
> 
> i `ll stick a vid up, cos from what i see everywhere peeps pull all the stress on the elbows and not theyre bi`s.
> 
> i knocked nealry 20kg of flints bi curls and frank had a couple of probs with a weight he can usually p1ss..
> 
> however people who curl wrong still grow theyre bi`s quicker than me..
> 
> however if they did them with more muscle focus maybe they`d be even bigger.. my bi`s grow like my calves..
> 
> chest and shoulders grow without trying...
> 
> upper thighs grow bstrd slowly but do at least grow..


quite intertested in this form bud can you post a vid up so i can see what you doing i can picture it but just wanna have a peek, im doing bi curls but do thrust them up so this method sounds quite good


----------



## crazycal1

i try to experience every mm of ROM without getting any free distance using momentum 

do i have great arms?

nuh?

am i likely to get great arms swinging bells about using my entire bidy to get it up even more unlikely lol even tho i see dudes with big bi`s doing them all the time...

i dotn understand why they work and dont injure peeps lol..

so plan is to do everything right, accept any weight drops, regularly drop back and reiterate form and hopefullly, in the end, good form, not humping the muscle up, but rather working the muscle efficiently and minimising injury risks and ultimately using a lot of weight too will grow my pea shooters..

its bizarre how some body parts cant fail to grow and others resist..

my chest and back despite focussing on my legs (like i was saying to J dogg) for the last 6 years (injury time off permitting) are still well ahead of what they should be (mc cullum guestimation chart on symetry and muscle sizes..) and legs 1" under..

anyhoo yes fleg i`ll stick a vid up 

when i trained with doug, he showed me a version of curls that takes my curls to the next level..

from the time when he trained with lee preist (bloody name dropper lol)

until i get vid up dorsey might be able describe them better..


----------



## Loz1466868022

cool i like the sound of them look forward to it anything new is always good to try whats the version of curls when you traiined with the name dropper?


----------



## jordan_

fleg said:


> Always looking to mix up my bicep routine try add some mass to these tiny things  recently dropped weight and been focussing on the squeeze and slow contractions. I can curl a 30kg db yeah. But I can curl a 15kg db and make it feel heavy as fcuk! I stopped ego curling now.
> 
> Funny when the guy next to you with14" arms is asking to use the 24s after you lol.
> 
> As if Doug trained with lee...
> 
> Man I'm jealous..


Agreed on this fleg I do the same smaller dumbells no ego curling


----------



## crazycal1

http://www.musclechat.co.uk/bodybuilding-training-ukbff-superheavyweight-stuart-core/36813-aggression.html


----------



## crazycal1

10x100 skips done flat out 1 mins rest each time..

did a vid and turned it off affter 10 secs accidentally while trying to find a place to stand cam.. lol J

even did a running commentary with some MC salutes thru out..

bugger lol

was wheezing like fook n thought it might amuse..

also felt abit sick on last set as i went to failure.. about 101 lol..


----------



## justheretosnoop

Ha, good man on the 101!

I've been doing alt leg high knees as fast as poss - give them a whirl kid!


----------



## crazycal1

i bet i skip faster young dude


----------



## crazycal1

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1

me free tappatalk works lol...

http://torcache.net/torrent/78EC263FE97DB89AFBE4C4073648912CE51B427C.torrent?title=[kat.ph]tapatalk.pro.version.1.6.10.for.android


----------



## crazycal1

you can see how i have a prob getting my wonky right shoulder (left as you view) back far enuff to match the other..


----------



## justheretosnoop

Looking good mate. Did James have his pants round his ankles taking that one??


----------



## justheretosnoop

TheCrazyCal said:


> you can see how i have a prob getting my wonky right shoulder (left as you view) back far enuff to match the other..


That's nothing compared to my wonky lat eh dude?!!


----------



## crazycal1

self timer...

but quite possibly, he`s only human...

he still talks longingly about this workout with downsey lmao..

you did actually impress him..

had a rare early afternoon workout lol with dr.d..

dr.p has moved on but the dangling bond is still on here somewhere lol..

i`m as heavy as ive been for a while, waist is thickening but abs still there..

11"11 lol..

extra weight on bar will burn that flaberoo off lol..

bullets in next couple of days i think..

got a title to reclaim


----------



## crazycal1

its not as bad dorsey but thats a good pic, i took about 6 to get that 1, all the rest my abs didint show or i was gurning, or wonkier..

i`m getting a time swap from a sprts masseuse and she`s helping the shoulder thing (tight pec minor she thinks amongst other things) she`s not around as much as i like to.. so progression is slow..

i can see it is fixable now tho..

as to your lat, i woudltn know, i m sure it can be improved tho..


----------



## jordan_

What is your actual goal cal ? To stay around 11.5 11.8 cut up Or to increase weight slowly ?


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

TheCrazyCal said:


> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk


lol liking the *** in ya mouth Cal. Real picture of good health. Just joking I have the same addiction to smoking although the content may be a little different lol.


----------



## crazycal1

you too then RR?

ive actually discovered i like marlboro reds so every poor fcuker i know leaving the country gets asked for em..

that is a splifferino but tbh i cant beleive how little i smoke them now..

however i cane cigs like theyre nothing 

jordan im 11"11 how dare you call me 11"7 lol

worked my fcuking aRse of for those extra pounds of fat lol

i plan on being permanently sliced at 12 stone allowing an easily maintainable bf (for me lol) and about as much muscle as i`ll be able to maintain and enjoy for the next 20 years 

ok not sliced but whats that one underneath it?

i didnt disappear next to yanny did i? flinty does and he`s 14 stone :wink:


----------



## crazycal1

i just reread that 11"5 you bstrd!!!!!!!!!!!! :becky:


----------



## crazycal1

have been Pm`d by a lurker here wanting to see a cal skipping vid!!!!

i think dorseys created multiple accounts lol


----------



## jordan_

I meant after you've lost the pounds your talking about.

Your going to sit at 12 st? **** that lol


----------



## Christo23

Do u think smoking harms ur training? I give up quite recently and appetites def a lot better and breathing feels a lot clearer altho I do crave the odd one but kno I couldn't go back 6.33 a pack is mad!! Looking good tho


----------



## crazycal1

im gonna sit at 12 stone and ripped dude, you wont weigh much more than that in same condition :wink:

even if you get up to 16 stone, you`ll be back to 13-14 to dare stand next to me lol...

i`m not even close to the condition i`m aiming at..

that doesnt mean what i preach isnt applicable to you or wont get anyone past 12 stone, it means thats whats maintainable for me and my age and my back :wink:

i feel abit of a cnut keep saying it but ive had an awful 3 years of training since my fusion, ive had with one relapse 6 months solid this year..

i`m in better shape than before my op despite this..

i just plan on plugging away trying not to get ahead of myself,

i feel very old on here at times..

soemthing recently has been bugging me to say..

it aint always the best body that gives the best advice.

having a contest winning bod doesnt allways mean you can pass on your knowledge it just means you can do it for yourself..

true most of you have no choice cos this is the internet, but i`m a very good teacher and its you lot i practise on lol...

time will tell whether i`m full of sh1te or not


----------



## justheretosnoop

TheCrazyCal said:


> have been Pm`d by a lurker here wanting to see a cal skipping vid!!!!
> 
> i think dorseys created multiple accounts lol


Did 'they' request a naked one?


----------



## crazycal1

well its not a performance enhancer christo, my appetite isnt helped by it, but ive never enjoyed food..

i go to bed every nite feeling like food has filled my throat..


----------



## Christo23

I agree with what u say in ur above post, it's the same as mourinho is the best coach in the world but is he the best footballer in the world no, u have a lot of good constructive knowledge that is right whether it's come from ur mouth or anyone elses. And this isn't bum licking and I don't take sides, I get on with most people I just agree and know what your saying here


----------



## justin case

having a contest winning bod doesnt allways mean you can pass on your knowledge

ain't that the truth, after watching that Zack Khans video where he warms up with tiny little dumb bells and then goes straight into his top poundages and wonders why he tears his tendons..i hope he don't open a gym after he retires...there will be a fleet of ambulances outside....lol


----------



## jordan_

justin case said:


> having a contest winning bod doesnt allways mean you can pass on your knowledge
> 
> ain't that the truth, after watching that Zack Khans video where he warms up with tiny little dumb bells and then goes straight into his top poundages and wonders why he tears his tendons..i hope he don't open a gym after he retires...there will be a fleet of ambulances outside....lol


A lot of top bb get injuries as they place alot of strain on there body's doesbt mean to say he doesn't know what he's doing? Look at the size of the guy he must be doing something right lol.

He already has his own underground gym in Sheffield.

I've watched the whole blog from start to finish and I personally learnt a lot from the videos aswell.


----------



## justin case

jordan0689 said:


> A lot of top bb get injuries as they place alot of strain on there body's doesbt mean to say he doesn't know what he's doing? Look at the size of the guy he must be doing something right lol.
> 
> He already has his own underground gym in Sheffield.
> 
> I've watched the whole blog from start to finish and I personally learnt a lot from the videos aswell.


i'm sure the man has aquired quite a bit of knowledge with all the training he has done...i just don't think he will ever be a vince gironda thats all.


----------



## crazycal1

its not the point that an individual DOESNT know what he`s doing J its the fact that he might not be very good at passing on the information..


----------



## crazycal1

[video=youtube;c5APvEfUPPk]






i`d like to have a go at hand balancing..


----------



## crazycal1

well one of the lurking Cal Fans like the vid 

hmm got my first contact email from a client wanting a tattoo removed..

havent bought the machine yet lol..

but, but but but, the site works..

all you need for any idea thats good enuff to make money is clients and never ending stream of clients..

i fcuking love google..

you just need an idea and to get off your arse and get on with it..

or indeed staying up late for weeks on end, smoking ****loads and mainlining caffeine at the puter...


----------



## Chrissy.......

God that vids crazy ,the guys got the strength/grace of a gibbon swinging about, balance is something else too.


----------



## crazycal1

careful chris us olde skool dudes gotta be careful about offending all those delicate souls out there...

i can remember when gibbons used to be funky lmao..

i guess there was something gibbonesque about my swing across the bridge and up the lampost..

but is it ok to say it of someone who was black? fcuk are we even allowed to even say black these days? coloured is out..

is there any animal a white person is compared to and its an insult?

if we ve moved on so much it`d actually patronising not to compare him to a monkey...

fcuk i`d be and have been flattered by it...

doggy what do you think mate, youre the PC police round here?

i train a dude from india.. correction and english dude with indian heritage.

i train a dude from singapore..

india dude works for cadburys and lets me have experimental choccy bars before theyre released to the general unwashed..

india dudes turns up for training as singapore dude is finishing..

you two met? i ask about to do the intro..

ahh yes says dr.d from singapore, youre chocolate boy!

maybe you had to be there but we all p1ssed ourselves...

interesting the type of shape and size you can produce with bodyweight exercises tho isnt it... and presumably and a constant use of gear...

i`m off to the park...

on a training note, me and my TP needed to get our workouts syncro`d so we ended up doing loads of sets of chins for a one off, paired with dips shrugs, n some straight arm pulldowns..

sunday is back to sldl progression, biceps and calves..


----------



## justheretosnoop

Who you calling the general unwashed???!


----------



## crazycal1

View attachment 3741


the one i had had a hexagon finish :wink:


----------



## philb125

Great vid cal! Makes me wish stuck to gymnastics as a kid! All the little scrawny kids that did were shredded by time got to 18-20 years old.

Love the control in the vid!


----------



## crazycal1

were you any good phil?

i used to love gym classes, but after first year of big school we just stopped doing it.. 

i can still do handsprings off railings n stuff lol.. altho me back doesnt like that..

i always wanted to be a pro wrestler... not soemthing ive entirely put to bed either as norwich is home to a pro wrestling federation lmao and jake the snake lives in norfolk..


----------



## philb125

Jake the snake, he is a hero... Heads not quite there now mind from what I've read or heard of him of late.

I was ok at gym, never went to outside classes as folks couldn't afford it but used to win contests that were held for non members....

I was very short and slight perfect for gym. But lack of real training and me growing albeit a tiny amount made it harder as I got older.


----------



## crazycal1

would you beleive it, the dog wont eat her food till ive poured the last dregs of an oaty shake over it..

mind you her diets not going to well, she keeps stealing the other ones food..

she`s kinda built like a brick shthouse now, not fat but doesnt look that great..

time for longer walks too, altho thats been going for a while..


----------



## crazycal1

damn thats 2 contact emails from clients after tattoo removal...

gonna have to make a decision and get me wallet out soon!


----------



## philb125

Yea vacuums is what I'd read about a while ago for tightening abs and a lax stomach. Never heard it talked about anywhere else mind so not certain of effectiveness etc.

My stomach certainly relaxed as I've got older so idea of doing them if they work appeals!


----------



## Phenix

phil they have be a round for years mate here a nice link for you matehttp://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/ms-fit5.htm


----------



## philb125

Cheers meek, had read something similar but always bit cynical. Guess can always try and see.


----------



## crazycal1

dogs are currently rimming out the last bits of peanut butter out of 2 emptyish jars ive been saving for them lol..


----------



## Phenix

philb125 said:


> Cheers meek, had read something similar but always bit cynical. Guess can always try and see.


I done it at the boxing 38 years a go bud. I think it works mate. I am going to start that one again, forgot all about that one mate


----------



## crazycal1

Blah blah fcuking minimum txt for posts..


----------



## philb125

Looking good cal!


----------



## crazycal1

thanks phil best arm pic for a while lol..

not gurning for a change either...

nice friendly Uncle Cal lol

bit more of a twist round n it wouldve been a good trap pic.. gut sucked abit more with better lighting couldve been a piccy for me site..


----------



## franki3

TheCrazyCal said:


> Blah blah fcuking minimum txt for posts..


That reminds me need so more chicken


----------



## crazycal1

more chicken less doughnuts dude :becky:

on a positive note i ve managed to keep my cals up from the last time i increased them and lost a pound on a bulk and my appetite can handle some more food now 

i think if anything thats cos i`m dealing with stress well at the mo which has a direct effect on your metabolism..

even if i could eat more unless ii could gain on weights i wouldnt cos i just get porkier at a ratio that you dont read about..

month off training cos of my back was a good rest tho so all looking well to add a few more quality pounds to my total weight..


----------



## franki3

And I've had loads this weekend lol

Tren is earning his money this weekend


----------



## crazycal1

chicken fried rice last nite 

you should think about a bit of cardio dude..

i can see you now in the swimming pool.. budgie smugglers etc... lol

you`d love it..


----------



## franki3

I get plenty of cardio 

Frankie T gets plenty of looks wherever he goes!

Lol


----------



## crazycal1

franki3 said:


> I get plenty of cardio
> 
> *Frankie T gets plenty of looks wherever he goes!*
> 
> Lol


i hear that, i just dont blow my own :horn: its us quiet ones you have to watch :wink:


----------



## crazycal1

evidence i do try n eat


----------



## crazycal1

View attachment 3769
View attachment 3768
V symetriCAL for once..:tea:
​


----------



## crazycal1

5 guests outta 37 on this thread


----------



## justheretosnoop

Ha!

So this non-existent Bullet challenge - are you actually on them yourself at the mo? (without reading back through...)


----------



## crazycal1

i them for 3 days last week with 10mg of dbol too to combat dry joints.

i get a sensative nip on day 3 and stopped.

i`ll give it a while then restart using nolva from day 1.

best thing i can say about pics is ive lost nothng from last t bullet cycle and possible improved naturally since then too..


----------



## crazycal1

Dorsey said:


> Ha!
> 
> So this non-existent Bullet challenge - are you actually on them yourself at the mo? (without reading back through...)


regarding the t bullet challenge..

i just do what i can to liven this place up..

aint my fault if i`m surrounded by boring fcukers who spout inane sh1te..

i think think the challenges title Respect was very appropriate.

Respect is earned not demanded..

closing dates a month away, the way things are going it might be down to the last man standing..


----------



## Phenix

TheCrazyCal said:


> i them for 3 days last week with 10mg of dbol too to combat dry joints.
> 
> i get a sensative nip on day 3 and stopped.
> 
> i`ll give it a while then restart using nolva from day 1.
> 
> best thing i can say about pics is ive lost nothng from last t bullet cycle and possible improved naturally since then too..


even on such a small doage of 10mg there is a chance of ***** tit then cal


----------



## crazycal1

coulda been the dbol coulda been the bullets...???

nolva from now on for me from day 1 in future..

altho that does bring me to a dilemma cos i dont like and dont want to be using a cancer drug for fun..

other diseases bother me less.. but thats just my own set of fcuked up principles..


----------



## Chrissy.......

Hope you dont mind me asking Cal. Is injecting a definate no no for you?


----------



## crazycal1

totally dude..

no needles for any form of recreational use dude, i`m not comparing steroids to anything else (ive jabbed mates) but for me it takes my personal drug use beyond a line im comfortable with.

lets be clear steroids arent vitamins theyre drugs, the longer you stay on the easier it is to fcuk yourself up when you come off..

no one talks about depression cos usually the person just disappears and stops training, its not a popular subject..

sometimes its just like watching a car crash, you just cant help but watch..

base tren is ironiCALly sublingual and transdermal..

i seem to sit on the sidelines, not natural, but condemned by nattys lol... my normal mates thnk i`m a steroid pumping freak and dudes who inject think i`m playing at it..

one thing i read a while back that stuck with me..

the dude was saying how he *needed* to be 16 stone..

that word need, i dont need to be that big, so i dont need to inject..

however lol, age and fusion has led me to believe the odd oral cycle is more than enuff for what i require size wise in the end, ive realised i defo dont want to compete but do wanna be classic class size and in year round condition, hopefully somewhat on the freaky side somehow lol, was talking to a mate earlier bout this, cos i dont have an ideal physique i aspire too, more like a combination of bods..

so far ive come up with the arms from some mexican dude (manu bennett) from the film the condemned with stone cold in it..

i spose being ripped to fcuk like bruce lees a given 

ahhh fcuk its late lol ]...


----------



## franki3

aint my fault if i`m surrounded by boring fcukers who spout inane sh1te..

It's called a mirror


----------



## crazycal1

nah mate its called doing tren and not being able to handle it, on or off..

then inflicting yourselves on everyone around you..

seat belts on dudes.. its gonna get messy around here..


----------



## yannyboy

TheCrazyCal said:


> nah mate its called doing tren and not being able to handle it, on or off..
> 
> then inflicting yourselves on everyone around you..
> 
> seat belts on dudes.. its gonna get messy around here..


Be careful mate, don't do something you might regret


----------



## franki3

TheCrazyCal said:


> nah mate its called doing tren and not being able to handle it, on or off..
> 
> then inflicting yourselves on everyone around you..
> 
> seat belts on dudes.. its gonna get messy around here..


I'm handling it fine and who do I inflict it upon preacher boy

The thing is without mc your nothing and the truth hurts!

Your surrounded by people who talk sh1te use that mirror to look closer to home bud becoz that's the only friend you have!


----------



## yannyboy

Yeah, I remember a thread started a while back called Possible Gay Taxi Driver Wins Universe, some people like to dish it out but not take it :nod:


----------



## crazycal1

thanks for your input.

as youre now getting overtly personal, carry it on and your both banned.

yanny thats the third time youve asked me to consider regretting my actions.

both previous times ive had a public apology unasked for by you.

i suggest you stop making veiled threats.


----------



## franki3

yannyboy said:


> Yeah, I remember a thread started a while back called Possible Gay Taxi Driver Wins Universe, some people like to dish it out but not take it :nod:


Exactly just becoz some of us have a ban button behind us they think they can say wot they want!


----------



## yannyboy

Are you totally oblivious to what YOU actually post on this forum, it's one rule for you and another for the rest of the forum

If you want to ban me then go ahead

View attachment 3779


----------



## crazycal1

ahh you mean because i can ban people you assume i abuse my power.

say what you mean and use my name if your talking to me.

i never ban anyone without dougs permission :wink:

i`ll let doug sort this out..

so keep taking the p1ss..


----------



## yannyboy

TheCrazyCal said:


> ahh you mean because i can ban people you assume i abuse my power.
> 
> say what you mean and use my name if your talking to me.
> 
> i never ban anyone without dougs permission :wink:
> 
> i`ll let doug sort this out..
> 
> *so keep taking the p1ss.*.


Yeah, because you never take the p1ss..........


----------



## crazycal1

yannyboy said:


> Are you totally oblivious to what YOU actually post on this forum, it's one rule for you and another for the rest of the forum
> 
> If you want to ban me then go ahead
> 
> View attachment 3779


calling me a bully, thats fcuking rich from someone threatening me.

be glad to ban you.


----------



## yannyboy

Threatened you, oh dear, you really have got the wrong end of the stick

I meant if you ban me, then certain others will follow, lol

I've never threatened anybody with violence in my life, another rich comment from you, keep it going bud


----------



## franki3

TheCrazyCal said:


> calling me a bully, thats fcuking rich from someone threatening me.
> 
> be glad to ban you.


How the Fukc have you been threatened

We're just telling it how it is

You talk as if your some wise old guru your way or it's wrong


----------



## Phenix

I THINK EVER ONE SHOULD KOOL DOWN A LITTLE MATES. COME ON IT FIRDAY WEEKEND SOON :whoo:


----------



## franki3

You banned meeky becoz he called you a name big deal

It's life get over it!!


----------



## yannyboy

franki3 said:


> You banned meeky becoz he called you a name big deal
> 
> It's life get over it!!


With the amount of insults I get, I'd never get out of bed if I had that attitude, pmsl


----------



## Phenix

Has they one got any plans for the weekend mates


----------



## renshaw

Not long to you'll all be on jezza kyle


----------



## franki3

MEEKY said:


> Has they one got any plans for the weekend mates


Party sat night wife's friend from work

Training with m Sunday then swimming with kids then going to have a big Fukc off pizza lol


----------



## yannyboy

franki3 said:


> Party sat night wife's friend from work
> 
> Training with m Sunday then swimming with kids then going to have a big Fukc off pizza lol


Well jel about the training with M part, lol


----------



## franki3

Should be fun


----------



## crazycal1

if i was the self important, arrogant, powercrazed pr1ck you make me out to be you`d be banned by now.

hasnt it occurred to you theres a reason you`ve been allowed to carry on trying to wind me up, trying to get me to bite..

ive done nothing at all since your public apology yanny to p1ss you off except bring meeky back.

you 2 are good dudes, but you cant handle your drugs.

yanny you dont know what your rebelling against..

and frank..oh boy your flying high right now aint ya dude... lifes grrrrreat!

its a shame you cant see it and i`m hoping if i give you enuff time you`ll work that out too..

and probly feel abit foolish.


----------



## franki3

There you go again talking down to people as if you know it all you know Fukc all that's all you know!

My life's as normal as the next guy

And ban us for wot speaking out ain't that wot you do all the time!

If it gives you power rush then ban me you just want a forum where cal sits on a pedestal and is admired but let me tell you life ain't that good up there on your own!

I'm fine on wot I'm taking and I'd be the first to say its the drugs

I know 3 people who wanted to put up a journal but were worried becoz they new you would look down on it and your supposed to be looking after the forum for doug I'd rather have a monkey looking after it

Bet I've gained more bussiness for doug than you ever can trust me!

And lay off whatever you smoke becoz your getting paranoid young grasshopper


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

MEEKY said:


> I THINK EVER ONE SHOULD KOOL DOWN A LITTLE MATES. COME ON IT FIRDAY WEEKEND SOON :whoo:


Well said Meeky.

Now listen to the wise old man from far far away. You all have issues with each other that's quite clear but please please dont keep going on about it. I love to follow all of you so i for one dont want anyone to get banned. For fecks sake just keep out of each other's way.

I dont want to go fishing again.


----------



## crazycal1

lol this is is my fcuking journal RR.

frank, whatever dude...

the board needs a "white knight" to save them from the big bad wolf..

sick of wasting my breathe.


----------



## justheretosnoop

So, just to clarify: none of you are gay? For real??

12+ months I've been on this fcukin board!

What a waste...

I'm off!!

PS really??? Come on???


----------



## Ben_Dover

Dorsey said:


> So, just to clarify: none of you are gay? For real??
> 
> 12+ months I've been on this fcukin board!
> 
> What a waste...
> 
> I'm off!!
> 
> PS really??? Come on???


This place should be called muscletwat some days!


----------



## justheretosnoop

Ha, you didn't like that one then Ben?


----------



## Ben_Dover

I wasn't referring to you dummy


----------



## justheretosnoop

I gathered! 

Oh the joys eh...


----------



## crazycal1

sldl 3x10x130kg just starting back light.

calves 4x10x75kg

laying pulldowns with fat gripz 10x8x6x50kg

biceps 4x10x25kg done slow

its just occured to me ive kept all gains from last bullet cycle and improved slightly too.

first time ive done that on bullets and thats down to the fact that previously i took them cos i felt like it rather than cos my training warrented it..

yup totally hypocritiCAL and as a result didnt get the gains i could have..

sometimes i think i use them if i`m generally fcuked off, which is daft..

ive been using bulbine since feb/march post cycle..

great stuff!


----------



## crazycal1

[video=youtube;V92OBNsQgxU]






classiCAL today...

gonna go watch my big gay mate james in the little shop of horrors tonite..


----------



## Ftblk36

Eh?? MC gettin a bit cultured?? Wagner, and not that long haired t**t off the telly who sang badly!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justheretosnoop

You been on bulbine all the way through? I stopped mine after a couple of weeks, brought me out in a shed load of spots.


----------



## crazycal1

yup all the time :wink:


----------



## crazycal1

i really rate bulbine, but thats not what kept my gains imo, it sure helped, but what helped more was that i increased all my poundages post cycle and kept most of them going for another 3 months till my back died on me.

probs best thing to happen as i got a good rest with a month off, ive not lost much strength and trainings going as if there was no interruption.. (albeit ive dropped weights back)

i`d like to get back on bullets, lol this time using an anti e, but last week i got so hot in bed i dunno if i can handle any more broken sleep than i already get, so i might hang on for 6 months..

eitherway full length pics going up in a months time with leggies out, i already have a pic of a competitor i want to get in better shape than, altho for now he`s still kicking my ass, but over the next 2 years i`m gonna exceed him. (PMA)


----------



## Loz1466868022

why would you use and anti e for the bullets? wouldnt it affect the strength?


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

lozza said:


> why would you use and anti e for the bullets? wouldnt it affect the strength?


If e2 is too high it means more testosterone is converted to estrogen.


----------



## yannyboy

roadrunner1 said:


> If e2 is too high it means more testosterone is converted to estrogen.


T-Bullets main ingredient is Superdrol which doesn't aromatise, so there should be no estrogen conversion!


----------



## crazycal1

squats 80kg nice n light still, close stance, backs good.

thick handled db press 3x6x21.5kg not done to failure.

shrugs 3x10.

Extreme



> *People who are not using any oestrogen control during gear and pro hormone cycles can expect gyno.* It doesn't happen after the cycle, gyno happens when on AND after depending on the alleged PCT you choose.


----------



## crazycal1

> T-Bullets main ingredient is Superdrol which doesn't aromatise, so there should be no estrogen conversion!


and the other is i beleive a double methlylated version of tren.


----------



## yannyboy

You won't get any estrogen conversion from the T-Bullets itself, you will get the increased estrogen from your body trying to keep equilibrium from the increased test

So an AI is going to do nothing to stop estrogen conversion, you need a SERM to block the estrogen receptors


----------



## Christo23

There's so much science involved loads of stuff i read goes over my head lol u gotta kno so much info not just a case of steroid and get big like I used to think when I was younger


----------



## yannyboy

TheCrazyCal said:


> and the other is i beleive a double methlylated version of tren.


Yeah, and tren doesn't aromatise


----------



## crazycal1

i did bullets and dbol, but tbh ive no interest in anything you say, so please stay out of my journal as i do yours.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

yannyboy said:


> You won't get any estrogen conversion from the T-Bullets itself, you will get the increased estrogen from your body trying to keep equilibrium from the increased test
> 
> So an AI is going to do nothing to stop estrogen conversion, you need a SERM to block the estrogen receptors


So we know tren and therefore bullets do not aromatise, lets go with that theory.

If an AI is going to do nothing to stop estrogen conversion by the body why is it prescribed as an estrogen blocker for cancer patients, there not on steroids.

Just trying to get it clear in my own mind.


----------



## crazycal1

mate i dont know, i`m gonna just take some nolva along with anything i take from now on.

perhaps yanny will elaborate in his own journal.


----------



## jordan_

Christo23 said:


> There's so much science involved loads of stuff i read goes over my head lol u gotta kno so much info not just a case of steroid and get big like I used to think when I was younger


It's as complicated as you want to make it dude.


----------



## Loz1466868022

i had no issues with one a day and used reload halfway through and did not have any problems, using nolva would surely make the bullets less potent but at least you would be on the save side i suppose? might try and get hold of some arimidex just to be safe as will be looking at two a day next time around


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

lozza said:


> i had no issues with one a day and used reload halfway through and did not have any problems, using nolva would surely make the bullets less potent but at least you would be on the save side i suppose? might try and get hold of some arimidex just to be safe as will be looking at two a day next time around


All i know is when i did 1 a day for the 1st week then 2 a day for 2 weeks my nipples where very erect and sore. The same started to happen on my trt Adex sorted it so both must have been estrogen related.


----------



## Loz1466868022

i agree bud i think you might be okay for one a day but when you up the dosage to 2 i think its a good idea to have arimidex also i might still dabble without if sticking to one a day tho and use reload halfway through as before loved the strength on them tho sooo addictive


----------



## Phenix

I see you touch on the point of depression when coming off steroids, could you give some more information on it Cal plz


----------



## crazycal1

i`ll be happy to meeky.. not sure how much if the story is actually on here but do a search of devils quest on here..someone i was stupid enuff to be friends with..

extreme knows most of the story too..

i`ll write a abit more later..


----------



## Chrissy.......

Ive never actually experienced depression post cycle, just a slight low due to loosing a little strength /gains, but ive never done much over 12 weeks and always if anything gone overboard on pct. But ive seen some messes though myself.Maybe ive just tempted fate lol.


----------



## crazycal1

i wll rant about depression whne i get the chance, probly late at nite, didnt happen last nite..

ive had to cutdown my caffeine, dear god i may have to cut it out altogther (p1ssing to much at nite problems) i took my pulse yesterday andit had dropped from its usal 78-80 bpm to 68-72 (i retook it a few times, i actually have an app i like for my phone lol)

i was quite shocked at the drop altho its a no brainer, pleasing tho cos i always just put it down to being unfit.

i`ll try taking it when i havent had a *** for an hour if i can last that long..


----------



## crazycal1

chris youre lucky mate, 20 years ago i would have said i was the last person in the world to have any sort of emotional issues except being without a conscience.

i dotn get depressed just stressed, so i count myself lucky..

i actually just thought being stressed was a PC phrase i`d hear on neighbours and thought, what a load of old c0ck..

lol, the LOL being on me..

now i think back would things be different if i hadnt done abit of acid?


----------



## Chrissy.......

Bit opposite did happen though. The first time i coursed tren the headfvck did end up stressing me and causing depression, but once i pct,d and got it out my system it was like a massive relief.


----------



## philb125

How's the back cal? Not sure why but when I've been clicking on your thread on tap talk app it took me to first page for while and only just realised.

Any how hope you back to training - pardon pun!


----------



## Tom84

TheCrazyCal said:


> i`ll be happy to meeky.. not sure how much if the story is actually on here but do a search of devils quest on here..someone i was stupid enuff to be friends with..
> 
> extreme knows most of the story too..
> 
> i`ll write a abit more later..


As ever great journal mate. Looks like you've settled at a heavier weight (got your body acclimatised to a 11,8+ normalcy). Don't think I've seen you at your typical level of shreddedness but looking so heavy as the pics a few pages back.

What happened with DQ - obviously he wasn't my favourite person but I wouldn't wish ill on anyone and it sounds serious.


----------



## crazycal1

hey phil, i`m now removing my lawn with a shovel and iu think ive taken my back to the limit today, n wont be squatting tomoz..

had a belt on and now on last 10% might have to leave it cos of serious feeling twinges, but i am a fcuk with at times so am gonna try finish it, i keep taking lots of rests..

hack hack spade... wheeze wheeze backs hurts, lungs screaming.. and off again lol..

tom i dunno if i can even remember the full story now but i will regale it to ya.. cayman went abit bonkers too..

my trainings been inconsistent shall we say since my fusion..

if i can stay unijurred for a few years i`ll be able to see what i can really do..

i did a t bullet cycle back in feb i think and basically kept my gains from that..

lol i can actually train naturally and grow too..

allways a bonus.

ive not kept my previous gains post fusion on bullets cos i couldnt train hard enuff basically (fusion bruising n then a massive 6 month injury last year with it..)

cant let sh1t like that get you down tho..

thanks bud they were my best pics for quite a while and am homing in on looking like it in reality too lol..

howd you feel youre looking these days then?

ever hear from nick?


----------



## philb125

Keep plodding along fella! Be back to deads and squats in no time


----------



## crazycal1

thanks bud, done it...!!!

now gotta surface it with something undecided before it turns into a weedy mudhole..


----------



## Tom84

TheCrazyCal said:


> howd you feel youre looking these days then?
> 
> ever hear from nick?


I spent a lot of time trying to draw my shoulders back and build up my traps which I've managed to do. I'm about 10% off my strongest numbers and carrying a little more fat than the last pics I posted.

I intend to set myself a target date for picture posting to motivate myself. Probably 30 days or something like that.

Gear free though so nothing spectacular.


----------



## Tom84

Young Gun said:


> I intend to set myself a target date for picture posting to motivate myself. Probably 30 days or something like that.


How many people say that and don't do it...


----------



## Tom84

And yeah, I actually by complete chance live in the same building as Nick. We occasionally train together but he got seriously into boxing a few years back so has dropped a ton of weight. That said he hadn't touched a weight for two years and still deaded 140kg for 8 last week. He is just getting back into weightlifting now - I might try and get him back on here


----------



## justheretosnoop

Young Gun said:


> *I spent a lot of time trying to draw my shoulders back* and build up my traps which I've managed to do.


@YG - what exercises dd you do specifically?


----------



## crazycal1

View attachment 3907


front of my new work vest, i hear poor old jack osbornes knicked me slogan..

ive been getting into TNA recently again, austin aries..next big thing..awesome wrestler.


----------



## Loz1466868022

whats the 3 16 thingy bud? i like it tho very nice


----------



## mark_star1466868017

he doesnt get up until quarter past three


----------



## crazycal1

lozza, its a stone cold thingy..

[video=youtube;vCccWvPFME0]




mark that`d be Cal 11:15 lol


----------



## crazycal1

blah blah blah


----------



## Brockyboy

Love a bit of T.N.A preferred the ring when it was a hexagon til hogan changed it!


----------



## Loz1466868022

what are them shoes man i like the look of them, whatcha wearin dude?


----------



## Ben_Dover

My mates got them, do you have to buy socks with 5 toes as well?

Looking ripped cal, get on the sunbed though, tour whiter than Jordan


----------



## crazycal1

yeah i liked the hexagon brocky, i like the high wire x division matches too..

austin aries beat samoa joe a few weeks back and it was actually exciting to watch cos he`s not a big chap..

i watched TNA at the MEN 2 years ago and it was pissh poor seeing it in the flesh, kurt angle let the other dude thake 2 goes on a move he`d fcuked up, that killed it for me for ages..

also liking the stinger as the jker these days, never a fan back in the day..

lozza..
View attachment 3914


people love them or hate them..

theyre are the SH1T to do de3ads n squats in.

ive got barefoot boots for normal wear too..

i swear my calves look slightly better as a result too.. (emphasis on slightly)

zero drop is the way to go for trainers, bought some last week but with a mid sole, theyve *virtually eliminated shin splits or shin pumps* is what they feel like to me..

View attachment 3915


best trainers ive had for ages for walking in  (and a bargain lol)

BJ im pale and intersting lol..

i shall be even more rippedesque for next weeks bullet comp piccies 

n just to emphasis again lol altho it might not win the comp ive kept all my gains and increased on them naturally..

and after all the comp is called Respect... :wink:


----------



## crazycal1

you probly all know what i way, but what do i look like i weigh?

5"8 n 3/4`s lol or 175?cm

btw blonde wig on standy by lozza i think ive found my pole to climb..

also, youve got no idea how hard it is to get your abs to show when your arms are up and get arms so they aint on the wonk..


----------



## Loz1466868022

the k swiss look okay but not as sweet as them others where/what name are they i will get the girlfriend to get me some for my birthday


----------



## Loz1466868022

aah got em virbram five fingers yep gonna get me some yella n black cheers for the fashion tip Calusmundus! blimey 130 quid and i thought you were tight? not anymore =-)


----------



## crazycal1

mine are komodos, i got em cos of how they look, however the stiffness of the sole varies from model to model..

you wouldnt want to walk on the pavement in mine..

have a google of barefoot and zero drop trainers/shoes.. like austin aries theyre the next big thing lol...


----------



## Loz1466868022

will do mate was looking for some shoes to dead in rather than my vast collection of running shoes, those will def do the job cool bud


----------



## crazycal1

http://www.maxalding.co.uk/mc-book-english/PDF/Muscle%20Control.pdf


----------



## crazycal1

nice to see i`m still the talk of UKM..


----------



## Loz1466868022

thats some crazy ab moves in that book not read it fully just looked at the pics true ab control from the dawns of time


----------



## crazycal1

i know, ive only had a quick flick thru so far, i`m guessing theyre stomach vaccuums, you`d think they were photo shopped wouldnt you..

i need to strengthen my gut, it protrudes when i dotn suck it in 

the first i think pic of the dude is cracking physique, i bet he did his thick bar work


----------



## crazycal1

Bulbine Natalensis - In-Depth Scientific Supplement Information | Examine.com


----------



## crazycal1

swallowed my supps including bulbine caps.. with minimal water..

20 mins later on a walk with no water on me i burped..

theres nothing like a puff of bulbine powder on a dry throat, i was nearly sick on the spot..

every few minutes when i got some saliva together to swallow again i got the full gagging taste again..

fcuking vile!


----------



## crazycal1

this is the dude from the pdf..

View attachment 3920


i really like his physique..


----------



## Phenix

Don't really, His body is to hard looking for a better word. Looks a old pic dude


----------



## crazycal1

yup thats what i like about it..

its not a pretty bod, has a sense of the brutal yet functional about it..


----------



## Phenix

TheCrazyCal said:


> yup thats what i like about it..
> 
> its not a pretty bod, has a sense of the brutal yet functional about it..


When you put it like that I see it in a other light mate


----------



## crazycal1

its also a natural body meeky.. 

lol day 2 of my vaguely low cal days today i may even get down to around only 150g lol

yesterday i fcuked up and had some weetabix cos i d fcuked up and had to train and wasnt ready, it wasnt the weetabix im` trying to not have dairy for the next few days and basically not use milk..

thats not happening in coffee tho, just about managing it with tea tho..

ive changed my shakes to double shot of pro6, 100ml hemp milk.300ml soya milk, 2 heaped teaspoons of natty peanut butter, heaped teaspoon of flax seed, small nana, 40g of oats?

it must be the lack of dairy but i`m visibly leaner..

1 more day of lowish carbs then high carbs apprently with high pottassium and low sodium which aint as easy as i thought..salts in every fcuking thing..


----------



## Phenix

How your back holding out bud


----------



## crazycal1

i`m gardening and training so trainings is a bit infrequent, my backs being pushed shall we say...

chiro for a tune up on wednesday.. weights are lowish in the training cycle, but a tentative finegrs crossed all going well thanks..


----------



## crazycal1

when i tried a bullet a day with 10mg of dbol (for dry joints) last mont i stopped after 3 days cos of sensitive nips.

its still sensitive and ive got a big fcuking pea size lump directly under the nip.

fcuk knows how it happened so quick, but it did.

i always thought i`d just stop cycle if it happened and all would be well.

it aint, i was too late!

*ive got fcuking gyno* cos i was too tight to spend £15.

lesson learned.


----------



## Ben_Dover

£15 on what? A pack of arimidex?


----------



## Tom84

http://www.musclechat.co.uk/performance-enhancement-anabolic-steroids-peptides/36940-gyno-information.html


----------



## crazycal1

pack of nolva at the beginning of the cycle BJ..

tom i`ll be honest mate i need a down to earth article.

altho i dont understand alot of that, its tightness not ignorance thats got me here..


----------



## Tom84

Have a chat with Doug mate


----------



## crazycal1

i`m pretty sure i have concentration probs these days as it goes..

ive an o level in biology and i just lose the will to live after a few paragraphs..

ermm i was gonna go see my GP..

bit late now for anything else..


----------



## crazycal1

ok i forced myself to have another go at it, have to say i skimmed the technical bits, but again the bottom line is simply try nolva, letro or arimadex unless im missing something massive..

i`ll be going to the docs too i think still..

thanks tho dude


----------



## crazycal1

sorry to be so unreceptive lat nite dude..

tbh it was the time to give me straight forward advice, not time to learn anything and make me own decision.

thanks matey..

still gonna go to docs but am gonna neck some nolva too for now..


----------



## crazycal1

i love it when people p1ss down you back and tell you its raining


----------



## crazycal1

well thats me tanned up and on the first highish caarb day.. pain in the aRse this low salt business, found some bread made from tapioca lol thats gluten free and fcuk all salt..

mmmm really nice as egg on toast without salt on the eggs... NOT

however tescos granola bars are good to go with only a trace, so will be walking pretty quickly tonite lol

current diagnosis of condition, leaner pound down and looking like a young louis armstrong lol howver unless things change dramatiCALly and having a workout makes THE difference i suspect ive got things wrong abit lol..

sliced protocol seems to vary from loads of other protocols..

time for a loverly cup of black tea.. i suspect the lack of dairy probly made a bigger change than anything else, handy for piccies but i aint cutting dairy out of my life..

altho the Okinawan`s and the japsanese i beleive live longer than other countries and seemingly down to the no dairy fish and seeds/nuts type diet..

fcuk it i`m having milk in me tea..


----------



## crazycal1

‎50 shades of chav..

Even though he only had one tattoo I yearned for him to fill those lonely hours between Jeremy Kyle and Loose Women.

As he approached with those pasty white arms hanging out of his Gola vest, his smile told me it was benefit day and I knew my velour tracksuit would be hanging off the lamp shade tonight.

It was Dwayne's birthday. I was preparing his special tea of Findus Crispy Pancakes and Pot Noodle. I would let him take me any way he wanted tonight. His favourite position was what he called The Dogs of War. Where he took me from behind and played Call of Duty at the same time.

Our 6 week anniversary was approaching. This would be my longest relationship without becoming pregnant. I thought of this as he lay on top of me making love. His skinny arms straddled my head like breadsticks either side of am orange. As I rubbed his whiter than white back I imagined every mole I felt was spelling out Braille for I love you.

As I stood in line at the Job Centre thinking of reasons I couldn't work, a sweet smell drifted past my pig like nostrils. It was a mixture of weed, B.O and Lynx Africa. I turned around and there was Dwayne.

Our eyes met and he was soon lifting me onto the wheelie bins behind the Iceland. He had tied up his Staffy to block the ally way so we wouldn't be disturbed. There was a tramp watching but it just added to the mystery. I knew it was love and my life would never be the same.My mum had told me to leave Dwayne many times due to the violence but I knew he loved me as he always took his rings off before he hit me.

Tonight though he was in a foul mood, I had ****ed his tea up after failing to de-frost his prawn ring I had nicked from farm foods. He picked up the power lead from my kids mega drive and whipped it across my doughy arse. It stung but I liked it. I shouted again again so he carried on. I thought my shell suit would rip into a million pieces.

As I looked over my shoulder I saw his Weetabix toothed smile. He even had a semi on which was rare as the crack normally played havoc with his erections....

lol
​


----------



## Christo23

Wish I didn't read that I got a right hard on now lol


----------



## crazycal1

TypiCAL i`m sposed training the head coach of the Lawn Tennis Association for the first time tomoz and Andy Murray goes and gets in the final of Wimbledon lol..

Now that my fine potential clients is a quality reason to skip a session!


----------



## Tom84

My new pics are up in Team Drago journal. Sure you'll browse eventually. Captains are of course in.


----------



## crazycal1

well have been taking nolva @ 2 a day and have more on the way.

even the dude i get it from wasnt comfortable being definitive, but agreed with my thinking involving various anti estrogens. (HOJ dude)

my low carb high carb (low =150g and moderate imo) with low sodium high potassium on last 3 days with some dehydrating, didnt work.

not sure where it went wrong.

150g was high end as i have a fast metabolism. i found 150g was fine and allowed me to force an increase in fats (organic peanut butter, hemp milk and flax powder baisCALly.

i felt better in meself too and fuller, altho that mightve been the extra shot of pro 6 i put in..

high carb low salt was a bit of a bugger, but i think it was lack of preparation that made it hard, altho i`d got pletny of grub in..

it was more cos i`d been taken out of my food routine and i dont do that well as it rarely happens.

thats fixable tho.

remarkable lack of pump after training today and each nite, nitetimes i`m just vascualr as fcuk usually.. weirrrd.

trained mark star today and fine tuned a few things, pretty good all round tho, but then he has a good teacher.

if he can nail his cardio he`s sorted.

these pics from this weekend are no better than any other recent ones which i`m gutted about, but ive kept all gains from last 4-5? months when i did a bullet cycle at the start of this year.

woe, the ill fated comp..

View attachment 4008
View attachment 4009
View attachment 4006
View attachment 4004
View attachment 4005


----------



## Loz1466868022

good pics mate looking well


----------



## crazycal1

thanks dude, i couldnt get a decent pic of me quads tho, calves yeah theyre s1te but quads are bigger than that lol..

anyhoo take the compliment and dont make excuses lol..


----------



## Tom84

Just a shame for you boys that I'm going to win my own competition 

Maybe we should get odds up? I think the genuine money at this point is on Loz


----------



## crazycal1

lol do ya think dude?

i aint no *****, i get in shape for my pics then improve (abit lol)

the winner will be the most consistent i suspect, cos my boys are all about doing some cardio cept brocky and ive no idea who`s gonna force themselves to do it yet.. rather than pure training techniques unfortunately altho ive got brocky for that..

fcuk me jakal aint even been back yet.. (tags jakal in my fine kfc loving friend!) c mon dude


----------



## Tom84

That made me laugh out loud. ****ing brilliant. This is why we need the tagging


----------



## jordan_

Can your boxers get any tighter ? Lol


----------



## crazycal1

theyre rolled up lycra sports shorts J..

tight is when you can see the veins in my balls showing thru..


----------



## jordan_

You want to be careful then magpies will be out


----------



## LaMbErT*

Looking good Cal. Are you wanting to put more size on or stay toned ?


----------



## crazycal1

short answer is ive had a fusion and size goes on slow..

but i do only plan on a classic size physique altho far more ripped all year round..


----------



## crazycal1

squats 90kg, been a while cycling these up cos the gardens gotta come first cos its so hard on my lower back.

didnt train last week after the chiro cos it took a while to settle down..

all the diggings done now tho.

90kg should be fairly easy but ive been doing them like they were 90kg, doing them like theyre 100kg was what i needed, i`d been letting them feel heavy.

i have 107.5kg to beat, not sure how i`m gonna add weight after 100kg, i want to go for another long gain cycle up to 140kg if thats possible at 1kg a week, i mean proper long term, but deloading is neccessary so i could stick with 2.5kg a week increments.. and drop back more often..

play that by ear closer to the time.

however ive always had my best gains when rigidly sticking to 1kg a week i`m just trying to leave it as late as poss before i do it (gotta watch that-ego)

it has in the past with dbol and t bullets this year the key to keeping gains from cycles or natural productive periods of training, you cant grow all the time dudes :wink:

incline bench [email protected] a pb with really good (videod form)

calves 3x10 with a squeeze pause at top and a second pause at the bottom, this will now be the norm.

the pause resets how you push up and feels much more efficient at hitting the muscle.

wrists hurting so was lucky to bench but thats why only calves got done, no stress on wrist..

trainings going well fingers crossed..


----------



## crazycal1

TNA destination X is on 

will they give AA the title??


----------



## crazycal1

well austin aries "the greatest man that ever lived has finally put the "holy sh1t" back into TNA for me..! and the new....!

watched WWE extreme rules the nite before, brock was made to lose against cena, he was a bit of a porker which was shame, cos cena looked a jke compared to him and i`m a cena fan..

brock against austin aries, now that would be a spectacle!

the greatest man that ever lived..

nice ring to that..


----------



## crazycal1

went to see some cage fighting last nite with james and another client mate, i was asked if i wanted to donate my time in a charity auction/lottery thing from local business` for mcmillan cancer..

would you fcuking beleive it my man james only pulled one of the cage fighters and took him home..

we thought he was gonna get splatted..

well he did, but you know what i mean lol..

i see i`m over 10 000 posts again...

yay!

trainings going well, and have taken an extra day to recover from squats as ive realised ive fcuked up the order of workouts and need the biggest gap bewteen sqauts n dead..

if i wasnt so fcuking busy i`d be on an 8 day week with rotating workout days..

i`m close to dropping back to 2x a week and abbreviating my 2 days a week routine due to how tiring legwork is becoming.

current routine is as follows.

sldl

bi`s

calves

this allows me to focus on all my lagging bodyparts, you take your calves and bi`s seriously when they a third of the exercises.

50+ of total energy output goes into legs be it deads or squats and increasing weekly.

incline bench

thick handled db press

2 bw dips to failure each set

2xcgdp

2xtri pushdowns (little t rex)

squats

chins/pulldowns

calves and or shrugs.

for day 1 to really work i do need to back off the other 2 workouts within a month or i`ll overtrain.

ive pb`d on all main exercises before and just fcuked it up, you cant gain on everything at the same time folks..

that reminds me that was what brawn said about typical routines, they try and specialize on every body part (due to having multiple exercises per bodypart for every body part, for every day trained.( had a reread of bits last nite..)  )

stu classes pairing squats and leg press as advanced training only necessary when you hit double body weight on squats i think he said.. saying you`ll simply slow progression by doing both..

i do believe you can force adaption to new weights, but there is a perfect amount of stimulation, obviously i think 1 exercise done well is enuff too, but when i get my weights up i`ll be doing them.

you wouldnt be pairing up other exercises at the same time, just focussing on 1or 2 parts tops at a time and BACKING OFF othert parts of the routine..

i think thats where many people go wrong and then fixate about diet and quite often have to do regular cycles to make any further gains.

make sure you can train naturally without rose tinted spectacles and you do better on gear than someone relying on it to deal with overtraining.

thats hard to prove tho unless went on gear to correct a bad routine, then came of for a long period and relearnt how to train naturally, then hit the gear again.

a fellow brawn advocate (bulldozer)who used to post here said when he went on cycle eventually it made training easy.. just quoting him, ive never had huge strength gains from my dabblings..

theres a lot of people out there who dont know how to grow and rely on gear and they will never reach theyre full potential, however impressive they might look..

every want ones as much of theyre desired look as possible so learn to grow and get a plan, dont just guess..

for every failed training option you should learn something from it and as f*inding whats right for you* seems to be the mantra around here there should be alot of knowledge from learned lessons kicking around.

MY WAY isnt the only way, but its a way ive found that works for, well, everyone who`s paid me money and stuck around.

now its seems to me that rather than slagging me off and assuming im narcissistic if you dont know how youre growing to give it a go rather than hitting and hoping so to speak.

maybe if you learn to grow and can plan growth you`ll get all the failed options to work IF you build up the frame and fill it with muscle first.

trying to shape and build at the same time stereotypically slows growth and you cant shape what isnt there..

for evry mesomorph that responds to such training i`d stake my tattered reputation that theres 99 endo ectos standing behind him unsatisifed with theyre results...

oh phils right about 100% of energy for a workout..

once its gone its gone and you carry on only induces catabolism..

use your effort wisely and try not to dilute it..

apologies for banging on.. lol just venting


----------



## allbro75

What's this about a tattered reputation?  Have you got a link to a copy of brawn online, I used to have it on my phone but lost it when I had to reset the phone. Can't seem to find it now.


----------



## crazycal1

ive a copy of beyond brawn in pdf, but thats a long read, i really wish there was a brawn pdf cos its so much shorter..

i can email you a copy or you can download it at my place..

bit of poison and chinese whispers floating around Al..

you probly know more than me lol...

ohhh didnt mean it like that... i`ll probly be the last to know is what i mean 

jesus i dont wanna offend anyone else lol


----------



## crazycal1

hows your knee holding up?

have you started any leg work yet?


----------



## allbro75

I tried leg press and was ok, squats with just Olympic bar was ok so will slowly add weight. I'm going to try deadlifts this week, again it'll be low weight and take it progressively from there. I think the good thing about this injury it'll force me to learn good form and stick to it.

I'll get there but might take a few months, I've even surprised myself with my patience on this.


----------



## crazycal1

its humbling restarting with a bar bar and you will learn from it.

it also kicks the ego into place and makes you realise how lucky you are to be able to train.

youre started...


----------



## crazycal1

Clean Style Deadlift Technique | BodyRecomposition - The Home of Lyle McDonald

good link for deads form.

squats today 92.5kg and feeling very hard , harder than before, i think this is cos legs are slightly close together this time round so not condusive to all out weight, but as long as progressions there its all good..

chins 6x6x6x6x6 done sloow

shrugs with 2x20kg plates

calves (second time this week)


----------



## Phenix

calves (second time this week) Why? dude


----------



## mightymariner

I am guessing because calves are tough buggers and need a beasting, well mine do!


----------



## Tom84

TheCrazyCal said:


> Clean Style Deadlift Technique | BodyRecomposition - The Home of Lyle McDonald
> 
> good link for deads form.
> 
> squats today 92.5kg and feeling very hard , harder than before, i think this is cos legs are slightly close together this time round so not condusive to all out weight, but as long as progressions there its all good..
> 
> chins 6x6x6x6x6 done sloow
> 
> shrugs with 2x20kg plates
> 
> calves (second time this week)


Gotta love a bit of Lyle. That website is on my favourites


----------



## crazycal1

My new design..


----------



## crazycal1

Parky said:


> Gotta love a bit of Lyle. That website is on my favourites


Yeah lol some of what you talk about on here sounded v familiar lol..

At times in here I read posts that could've been written by me...

Which is cool..

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk


----------



## Brockyboy

Sup mate am off this weekend so I'll be phoneing you Saturday cool?

I'm on day 2 of my cc shakes pretty tasty really enjoying them

I see myself as someone wi a sh1t appetite also.

Just about finished a jar of peanut butter already

Reckon I'm gonna need like 3jars a week and a shed load bananas!


----------



## crazycal1

Sounds good bud,

I've had a real busy day n got by with 4 shakes... Remember don't ovrrbulk just increase slowly online with weights...

Glad u find them palatable.. 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk


----------



## nick500

Still going for it dude?? How's the business?


----------



## crazycal1

no surrender nick.. 

how ya doing dude, good to hear from you again..

business is doing ok thanks.. had a big drop off a few months back which was worrying (fcuking holidays giving peeps excuses to leave me lol) but almost back to where i was with sessions per week..

24 session i think this week with 2 enforced days off, and i had 3 people start this week.

however i reckon theres a 1 in 4 drop off rate from contact emails thru to training...

ive had 2 people recently who initially contacted me a year ago lol

its oddd how long it takes some people..

theyre googling late nite in theyre pants and feeling a bit porkalicious, ooohhh i need to get hench and buff i do...

cold light of day and all that.. lol

doing 30 sessions is hard work so a slight drop off every now and again is almost welcome, till it happens, then you gotta think, fcuk i got bills to pay..

got a new doc on board but will anyone be able to replace the "dangling bond" that was dr.p...

decided when i hit 10x10x10x100kg i`ll be dropping a set of squats, which should help continue progression.

yup i`m squatting nick back all fused and ready to fcuk up at any minute..

am very close to going back to trap bar permanently but after rebuilding my squat its easier on my back.

i`m also wondering if recreating the intensity of my goal of 3x10x140kg with multiple sets going no higher than 100kg to work around my back..

i would like to do the big numbers just once tho..

still darent try 190kg from the ground tho nick, i reckon maybe 190 currently i just darent.. ive pulled 120?kg from just below the knees..

lol i can remember your first 200kg lift


----------



## crazycal1

actual day off today..

1.45pm and finally time to eat lol..

treat for me not eating within the 60 min time period from getting up..

feel abit sick now tho lol..

random..

finally decided or pulled my finger out and am gonna get a weighted vest.. well i`m gonna ask for it for me b day..

never know what to ask for these days lol..

quite fancy some bluetooth earphones too for late nite viewing..


----------



## crazycal1

cnut cnut cnut!

have put today aside to do gardening and been wanting to get on with it all week...

turn slightly whilst walking dogs and now have some sort of tight rib cage pain one side..

had it before and its one of those things that either disappears overnite or lingers for a week..

wnaker!

getting some weeds now coming thru everything ive dug and flattened and it needs to be finished.


----------



## philb125

Get one of your trainees on it mate! Tell them it's all about stretching and better than any gym work out  sure you could word it scientifiCALy


----------



## crazycal1

lol dont think the thought hasnt crossed my mind phil..

i`m in a fcuking evil mood with myself now, shame its not deads today..


----------



## philb125

I think it's great idea! Get them to pay you to do your gardening. It's almost like modern day karate kid but without will smiths kid. Paint the fence, wax the car... Weed the grass!


----------



## crazycal1

ooooh 1 armed holds one day, heavy bench the next, rib cage muscle hurting...

cnut, everytime i discover something i like and am good at..

cnut cnut cnut

CNUT!


----------



## bornagainmeathead

Getting old mate!

Sent from my own little world


----------



## crazycal1

i am a moaning old cnut to be sure..

just destressing lol


----------



## Phenix

bornagainmeathead said:


> Getting old mate!
> 
> Sent from my own little world


Funny I was thinking that to meathead lol


----------



## crazycal1

wasnt planning on training today, but after training everyone else i felt loosened up..

did some lightish [email protected] which didnt feel light.

some biceps curls.

n 4x10 v hard slow sets of calf raises with pauses at both ends.

last reps were so painful i thought i was gonna wet myself 

hows that for intense lmao..

true tho, most unpleasant feeling..


----------



## crazycal1

tried a muscle up...cant do muscle ups lol..


----------



## philb125

Cal what are muscle ups? Seen it on your fb too but wasn't sure what it is!


----------



## crazycal1

wide grip chinup and then push thru so your waist is at bar height..

its what those typically black dudes do in the new york park on a set of handy bars..

the playground i was at last nite (lol) had no decent bars..

i was trying on a big thick bar too


----------



## philb125

Just watched on you tube, it's the type of thing I'd live to be able to do. I enjoy body control and stuff like that. As lighter guy feel I'd have more of a chance, but fair play looks hard. YouTube clip I saw said start by trying to get one elbow up above bar then follow through with other.... One to play with monkey bars on a walk or jog. None in city centre brum mind lol


----------



## crazycal1

i saw a tutorial suggesting getting the palm of your hand on top of the bar and then pulling, easier transition over the bar..

fcuking hurts..

yeah da ghettos in norwich just aint what they used to be either.. :becky:

i`d like to be able to do handstand pushups too..

cant tho handstands hurt my back lol..

altho i do have a handstand trick..

i shall vid it one day soon..


----------



## philb125

Handstand pushups against wall or do I need to learn balance.

Like said before wish I'd stuck at gym.


----------



## crazycal1

i was good at gym, we just didnt do it after a certain year..

only thing i was any good at for a school sprt..

start by doing handstand holds..

30 secs at a time kills my back, the email i read from Functional Hand and Grip Strength Training - Iron Mind Captains of Crush Hand Grippers (great lil site btw) suggest 10x1 minute holds.. to start off with..

then presumably progress to lock out type presses..

i can do maybe 3 or 4 using my trap bar on the floor and agaisnt a wall..

i have a fusion on my wrist too..

i dont like to moan or go after sympathy haha..


----------



## philb125

I'll give it a look on morning! Needing rest now, apparently it's just as important as training 

Take it easy cal


----------



## crazycal1

thats why i get up when i do 

take it sleazy bud..


----------



## crazycal1

http://video.uk.msn.com/watch/video/insane-64-inch-vertical-jump/1j4w27xue?cpkey=63123cc9-99a5-4098-b4ed-cdb7a0e0bfa5%7C%7C%7C%7C

64" vertical jump.. not by me lol


----------



## dave_c

TheCrazyCal said:


> http://video.uk.msn.com/watch/video/insane-64-inch-vertical-jump/1j4w27xue?cpkey=63123cc9-99a5-4098-b4ed-cdb7a0e0bfa5%7C%7C%7C%7C
> 
> 64" vertical jump.. not by me lol


slightly more impressed he didn't fall off it


----------



## crazycal1

me too i thought he was just using the plates to show how high he could jump.. not to land on them..


----------



## Loz1466868022

I reckon get team Rocky doing muscle ups set them a little in house comp.


----------



## Phenix

Cal how the back holding out dude


----------



## crazycal1

magic happened, its rock again thanks dude..


----------



## crazycal1

Loz said:


> I reckon get team Rocky doing muscle ups set them a little in house comp.


what was that bud?

i couldnt understand you cos youre wearing big gay black lifting gloves


----------



## crazycal1

[video=youtube;8tMxoSLWUfk]


----------



## dave_c

that is just wrong.


----------



## Phenix

Get parky to work out the Science of it lol


----------



## dave_c

MEEKY said:


> Get parky to work out the Science of it lol


lol, dont, they'll be here all week


----------



## crazycal1

eitherway, he`s certainly training intensely


----------



## Cragels

I think it's a massive waste of Protien especially at today's prices.


----------



## Chrissy.......

I wouldnt like to be next.


----------



## crazycal1

got this in an email..

These days its cool to call someone "a beast" if they

seem to be working hard in the gym.

"Hey! that guy is a BEAST!"

"Dude... you're a BEAST!"

It's a cool thing to say, but that's all.

I've found that there usually isn't an ounce of truth in

theses statements.

Lifting weights that are so heavy that you bust blood vessels

in your face and eyeballs does not make you a beast.

Driving your body further into physiological dysfunction

by irrationally pumping out 47 reps of the power clean, with

horrific form, in under 11 minutes, does not make you a

beast.

In fact, this type of neurotic narcissism does nothing but

cause the animal in you to die slowly.

The poorly abused beast that you drive so forcefully with

the insistence of your ego stroking exercise programs...

...stimulates nothing but backlash from the real beast in you.

The REAL beast is not governed by your head-brain or ego.

The REAL best is out of your control.

It relies on it's own source of power that is far out of your

reach.

It causes your heart to pump blood throughout your body.

It causes your digestive system to secrete enzymes, bile

and other chemicals to break down the crappy food you

stuff your face with.

It causes catabolic stress hormones to remain high in your 

body all day and night long in response to your so-called

"beastly workout".

The beast inside hates you for working at a job, that forces

you to submit to a jerk-off middle manager, at corporation

that pollutes the planet and makes people sick.

The best inside hates the chemicals and stimulants in your

diet that cause you to become constipated.

The beast inside hates your lack of courage and low self

esteem, that causes you to hesitate when it needs

you to assert yourself.

The beast is very, very old.

The beast is wise.

The beast has been with all previous generations.

The beast caused rain when the Native Americans danced.

The beast taught the Egyptians how to build pyramids.

The beast was there when your parents conceived you.

The beast told you when to cry.

The beast told you when to scream.

The beast sat down to help you learn in school.

The beast stepped aside when he was called inappropriate.

The beast allowed you to cover it's smell with deodorant.

The beast patiently waits for you to acknowledge it.

In fact, the beast wished you would just get the hell out of

the way and let it do what it does best...

...obey nature.


----------



## Phenix

Did you write it Cal bud


----------



## crazycal1

god no.. i wish i could right like that..


----------



## crazycal1

taken from Official website for Arnold Schwarzenegger: Film, Fitness, Politics

By John Romaniello

One of the interesting things about the fitness industry is that, like fashion, trends come and go, only to resurface years later; in this way, bodybuilding and bellbottoms are fairly similar-people look back on them with bemused nostalgia, and wonder how they ever thought it was a good idea in the first place.

For the past few years, bodybuilding and its training methods have been on wrong side of the trend, to the extent that there has been a significant amount of negative sentiment. This in itself is bad enough, but the more unfortunate thing about bodybuilding-hatred is that it occurs for all the wrong reasons.

In this article, you'll see the reasons the training methods of bodybuilders have been discarded and ridiculed by the general fitness industry-and the reasons those methods must return. The pendulum has begun to swing back, and what is old will be new again.

Once Upon a Time, Results Were All That Mattered

In the Golden Age of bodybuilding, Arnold and his contemporaries were interested in results, and only results. That, I think, is the biggest thing we can say for the guiding philosophy behind the training methods of those days-they did things that worked, simply because they worked.

Figuring out what worked-and what didn't-was the driving force that pushed the entire understanding of training forward. Over the course of months or years, methods, systems and programs emerged.

The mindset was simple: If it could possibly yield results, it was worth testing; after a while, the ideas were either incorporated into the overarching umbrella philosophy of what was effective, or discarded altogether. All that mattered was that it worked.

For better or worse, that was not to last.

Raw Deal: Research Takes Center Stage, Bodybuilders Fall to the Wayside

In many ways, bodybuilders of that era did not differ very much from many coaches and trainers of today: We develop theories based on existing evidence, test these hypotheses on our clients, and observe the results; however, the difference between the fitness industry now and during the Golden Age is the focus on and impact of scientific research.

This is important because it demonstrates a very clear shift in the collective mindset of strength culture: it's no longer enough to know that things work; it's become far more important to know why they work. Unfortunately, this has proven it to be a double-edged sword.

Before going any further, let me just say that I think that the shift to wanting to know the how and why-not just the what-is a good one: it fosters questioning, and should foster critical thinking. I see great value in research; the ability to test the gym-generated theories in a controlled environment helps us see what works, and sometimes tweak it to make it work better.

This should help the industry at large&#8230;but, for all the good the focus on studies and lab testing has done, there has also been a fair bit of harm. Over the course of the past two decades, research has gained an almost deific status, and studies are considered by many to be the final word on any issue.

All of this has led to an unforeseen consequence: being blind to everything else.

In a very real sense, it became almost en vogue to publicly tear down methods or theories that hadn't been proven in a controlled academic environment. Science zealots were so intent on upbraiding anyone dolling out the "conventional bodybuilding wisdom" of the Golden Age that they lost sight of something: a lot of it worked.

This is an important concept: In many cases, the gym is a bit ahead of the lab; just because there aren't seven studies backing something up doesn't mean it doesn't work.

Again, studies are important-the issue isn't the desire to base things on or prove things with research; the issue is that when only one stream of information is willingly incorporated into the viewpoint, any potential for growth and change will be severely limited.

Let's take a look at where this has led.

Collateral Damage: The Rise (and Fall) of Broscience

Eventually, the growing dependence on research as the sole marker of both credibility and efficacy reached its tipping point, and bled its way into the general culture of fitness: It became "cool" to make fun of a number of ideas that bodybuilders touted as fact. And so it was that the term "Broscience" came into being, and was entered into the zeitgeist.

In the interest of clarity, a definition: Broscience is a term applied to claims or reasoning based on (potentially flawed) logic instead of evidence that has been proven in an academic setting. While this is not a new term (the first online usage that I have found is dated November of 2001) Broscience has only really become part of the common fitness vernacular over the past four or five years.

The pendulum has swung to the extent that Broscience is an insult, and is hurled at anyone who makes claims or assertions that they can't immediately back up with citations.

To take a moderate viewpoint, I believe that Broscience is really just observation paired with rationalization: A phenomenon is observed, and then an argument is proposed for its occurrence; reasoning is backwards-engineered from the result. Sometimes, of course, that reasoning will be flawed-but flawed reasoning does not invalidate the result.

This is something that the fitness industry is finally being forced to admit.

True Lies: Research Vindicates Bro-Science

Judging the past by the standard of the present, Arnold and his crew were certified Broscientists, in the sense that nothing they did was scientifically validated, and they just used observation.

As previously alluded to, many of the claims or recommendations that came out of that era are considered to be false, and this has tainted the ones that we can consistently observe to be true, at least in the sense that they work.

This is changing, however; ironically, because science is now telling us that Arnold knew what he was doing. We now have research showing that bodybuilders were right; more interestingly, that even when they were wrong, they weren't necessarily far off the mark.

Let's look one of the hallmarks of traditional bodybuilding workouts: selective hypertrophy.

As early as the 1950's, bodybuilders have been staunch in the notion that varying exercises and body positions can target distinct areas of individual muscles, preferentially recruiting fibers of a specific area during the movements. For close to 20 years, though, you've been told not to do that simply because there wasn't research to back it up.

It seems, unfortunately, that being pro-research seems to have meant being anti-bodybuilding.

For example, because it hadn't been exhaustively concluded that incline pressing worked the clavicular head of the pectoralis, the very idea was considered foolish; study-dependent coaches maintained that muscles fibers run the entire length from origin to insertion and are activated by single nerves, and as a result not possible to preferentially recruit specific areas. Of course, that is possible, as every bodybuilder in history has known.

And now, research is clearly showing that some coaches and scientists owe those bodybuilders an apology. In a review paper written in 2000, Dr. Jose Antonio began to dispel the misconceptions, and demonstrated clearly that you could target areas of specific muscles.

In the time since that paper was published, significantly more research substantiating Antonio's position has emerged. This information is finally working it's way into the public eye of the fitness industry, thanks in no small part of a group of fantastic coaches who are doing their best to get the information out there.

One such coach is Bret Contreras, who regularly contributes to the largest bodybuilding magazines in the world. In a recent presentation, Bret said,

"It is now readily apparent in the literature that all muscle groups&#8230;contain functional subdivisions which are preferentially activated during different movements&#8230;recent research has showed that altering body position such as foot placement &#8230;can target different areas of muscles. Bodybuilders were right all along; it just took research some time to catch up to their wisdom. "

Contreras' assertion makes clear the fact that it's time to revisit a lot of what we consider myths, and, with a critical but open mind, evaluate if we were not wrong in dismissing them for lack of evidence.

The Next Step: Total Recall

After a long enough time, old is new again, and it's very clear that with the research backing up claims of what had long been observed to be true, bodybuilding training methodologies are going to come back with a vengeance, and take the world of general fitness by storm.

Of course, this type of training has never gone away completely; there are a number of fantastic, high level trainers who rely on many types of training that haven't been backed by a mountain of studies; or who simply don't read the studies because they just care about progress.

However, instead of just a few open-minded coaches making recommendation, the entire culture will pivot, and you'll see recommendations for angled biceps curls, calf programs with specification on varying foot positioning, and even articles about new exercises to isolate parts your forearm; it's all fair game.

Closing Thoughts

While research studies are certainly important, I am of the opinion that getting results is at least as important as understanding the exactitudes of the why they occur.

This is perfectly summarized by Tim Ferriss, who in the introduction to his bestseller, the 4-Hour Body, writes, "Everything in this book works, but I have surely gotten some of the mechanisms completely wrong."

Like Arnold, Ferriss understands that it is height of folly to dismiss things that work for the sole reason that we don't understand exactly why they are effective, because the very simple truth is that even if the understanding of the process is incomplete, if something works it should be used.

Bodybuilders have been exonerated, and it's time to at least consider: if they were right about selective hypertrophy&#8230;what else could they have been right about?

This question will lead to a resurgence of not only bodybuilding training, but also a renewed interest in and elevation of the bodybuilders of the Golden Age, who will once again begin to shape the fitness community.

And that, of course, starts with Arnold.

The man who is responsible for so much of the initial growth of the industry is once again taking strides to help people, and part of that is fostering a general sense of open-mindedness and acceptance within the culture of health and fitness.

Which is why this article, on this new site, is so important-this is the beginning. If everything old is to be new again, it will start here.


----------



## Ben_Dover

Good read Cal


----------



## allbro75

Cal how come you closed the team rocky thread, is that you done with it? Was realy looking forward to it progressing.

How's the training going? Are you well on your way to the 3 years of solid training you always talked about.


----------



## crazycal1

hey al, loving the avvy, youre a tall chap and i`m guessing calves aint your best body parts similarly to my goodself.

respect mate, its not about hiding behind your best bits.

i asked renshaw to retake his pictures because i wanted to avoid problems on judgement day.

he`d have been out of the comp if he hadnt retaken them.

as far as i`m concerned this applies to everyone taking part.

we never had any of these problems on the t bullet challenge, the banter was extreme and we all had a good laugh about it all..

so as to whether its on still or not i have no idea n couldnt really give a fcuk eitherway, i have nothing to prove and have backed up everything ive ever said or done with piccies or vids.

my training tentatively speaking is going well.

it was feb-june/july last year i didnt train at all cos of my back, i had a 3 months of good training then got raped by man flu and lost all the weight gained from those 3 months..

but i reckon if we can say this as a year of training from this time last year thatd be fair, cant restart my 3 year plan every time i have a hiccup.

did a bullet cycle jan-feb this year, put a couple of pounds of muscle on, kept it, and gained on it since then.

last couple of months have been interspersed with gardening instead of workouts cos i cant do both, works gotten hellishly busy again, so for another few weeks training s gonna be intermittent as i have weeds on the verge of breaking thru my freshly flattened garden (you probly seen my lil pics on fb lol)

2 more weeks and i`ll have the woodchips down and i`ll have a temporary break from it all.

i`d started garden when work dropped off for a month.. then the sht hit the fan workwise.. not enuff time in the day to do both..

hence my wanting phone calls to train the chaps..

theres a pic of me after man flu in the fat fcuker thread i`ll have to root out to compare to my recent ones.

i wouldnt say this was a brilliant training year, but if i could have 2 more like it i`d be a happy chappy.

i am seemingly on course to hit my goals  i`m in the best shape of my life and feel like my oldself again.

View attachment 4278
View attachment 4279


----------



## allbro75

Don't give up on the comp mate, even if you get good results from your own team its good advertising for you if nothing else. You've also got people who are hoping to get results from your guidance.

My calves have actually grown by 1.5" since my injury because of all the cycling. My jeans feel a bit tight around them now. Never got them to grow with doing weights for years aswell, just shows you.

Anyway get your head back in the comp its good for you, the forum and all the participants.


----------



## crazycal1

[video=youtube;MUwwXex0yrU]






just fcuking about after training..

10x155kg sldl..

am over trained.

shoulda known after i took the squats vid to not train chest on friday, weights suffered as i wasnt recovered enuff and legs were still aching.

felt less tired but strength was down again.

if id been prepared to skip 1 workout i`d be feeling better n stronger..

damn my ego.


----------



## crazycal1

Allenb said:


> Don't give up on the comp mate, even if you get good results from your own team its good advertising for you if nothing else. You've also got people who are hoping to get results from your guidance.
> 
> My calves have actually grown by 1.5" since my injury because of all the cycling. My jeans feel a bit tight around them now. Never got them to grow with doing weights for years aswell, just shows you.
> 
> Anyway get your head back in the comp its good for you, the forum and all the participants.


your right to a degree al, but the sht ive had on here recently hardly advertises me in a good light, being compared to a cancer is never great for business..

any more sht and i`ll be banning them.

which is what i shouldve done in the first place, ive got no interest in being good old cal who`s everyone's friend any more while i`m a mod, the 2 dont mix.

its only recently ive even tried to use my mod powers and was called powercrazed, i let things lie and i`m taken advantage of..

i`ll of course be chatting with rocky members still, but right now other than recording my weights on here ive fcuk all to say mate regarding other threads..

Chris Hoy has massive legs al, but cos theyre not bodybuilder big (only 27" lean) no one rates cycling..

anyhoo got some gardening to do lol..


----------



## allbro75

Shame mate, haven't read a lot on here lately so if what you're saying is true then ban them. 27" legs on someone who dosen't devote their life to weights is pretty impressive, don't you agree.

Stay involved in MC you've been the main stay for years while most others came and went mate.


----------



## philb125

Hope you still chatting to drago too big man! Not been on a lot over last week or so so not sure exactly what I've missed but do take your feedback on board and enjoy our chats!

Hope all is well mate.


----------



## Bacon3612

I'm not getting involved in all the *****ing, I don't come on here for that, but it would be a shame if you didn't post as much being as your one of the longest standing members and biggest contributors.

I even posted a full on calf shot for you Cal!! Lol


----------



## Loz1466868022

I agree good to have you involved bud its not everyday i post a pics up specially calfs , hope your still going with the comp and chatting the dragos mate, im still yet to post my deads up for ya to rip to shreds, but will do


----------



## Ftblk36

TheCrazyCal said:


> your right to a degree al, but the sht ive had on here recently hardly advertises me in a good light, being compared to a cancer is never great for business..
> 
> any more sht and i`ll be banning them.
> 
> which is what i shouldve done in the first place, ive got no interest in being good old cal who`s everyone's friend any more while i`m a mod, the 2 dont mix.
> 
> its only recently ive even tried to use my mod powers and was called powercrazed, i let things lie and i`m taken advantage of..


About feckin time luv!!

Sent from the darkest region of my brain!!


----------



## crazycal1

downloaded this old classic recently..

[video=google;2312941173447863684]
fcuking right luv


----------



## philb125

Cult classic!!


----------



## crazycal1

been fcuking around with one of those bar code scanner calorie apps (i usually hate apps, but for the odd occassional use seemingly quite handy)

my macros are :becky: from a typiCAL day

*protein 285g*

*carbs 460g*

*fat 170g*

*total cals 4510*

my thoughts lol..

more cals than i thought i was.

quite surprised how much fat ive gotten in to my diet, altho that was on purpose.

my oaty shakes currently have about 750 cals in them (thats why its essential to cycle the calories in them, if your weights not doing what it should do assuming cardio is being done cut the macros down.)

i have guessed some amounts, weighing peanut butter with no scales aint easy..

which puts my % at

*protein 32%*

*carbs 50%*

*fats 18%*

*what you think of that tom? * 

i`m quite pleased cos that what i`d been hoping for even tho the total cals is a surprise.

either way i need to eat a bit more, cos unfortunately currently when i can eat more i get really busy.. but that`ll happen and i`m patient.


----------



## renshaw

exactly same i posted on rocky thread for the cals in shake matey!!

At least mine are on par


----------



## crazycal1

in that case bud drop your portion sizes.. you dont need same amount of cals as me..

ive been increasing mine slowly for quite a while now..

my weight is rooted at 11"11 tho.. 

i`m on a mild bulk, youre on a mild cut..

imo you`ll lose no muscle at all if you get it right and wont slow down progress either.

you wont lose strngth cos youre not a competitor dialling into a show at 3 weeks out.. :wink:


----------



## crazycal1

well bugger me, i`m up half a pound..

now i think about it theres several pints of milk and bits of malt loaf not accounted for in my total cals and pears apples etc, so i`m presumably topping 5000 a day which is ridiculous for my weight and snail like rate if gain.

need to find out what the problem is cos throwing more food at the situation didnt help in the past..

time for some stress management.


----------



## renshaw

TheCrazyCal said:


> in that case bud drop your portion sizes.. you dont need same amount of cals as me..
> 
> ive been increasing mine slowly for quite a while now..
> 
> my weight is rooted at 11"11 tho..
> 
> i`m on a mild bulk, youre on a mild cut..
> 
> imo you`ll lose no muscle at all if you get it right and wont slow down progress either.
> 
> you wont lose strngth cos youre not a competitor dialling into a show at 3 weeks out.. :wink:


Mines about 50g of oats .. should i half that as that main bulk of kcals??

Or go to extreme of about 10 grams? what would reduce by around 300 - 350 kcals

So there just be enough carbs to say that there is some !! lol


----------



## crazycal1

we`ll chat when you ring in next couple of days bud..


----------



## renshaw

tonight 1030..


----------



## crazycal1

decided to take a week off as i feel overtrained, i should be able to pick poundages up from last week ok..

gardened last 2 days and backs feeling it..

altho it was those fecking power clean things that did the damage..

thats another fine exercises i can do along with 1 handed dead holds lol.

my wood chips are here and i now realise i didnt actually buy the plastic sheeting for underneath like i thought.. doh..

next job will be to build a BIG shed and get the tru squat out of the gym, treadmill and a fair sized matted area or maybe other machines, not given it too much thought..

indoor gym will look huge again and be just for the cage..

cant put a price on space..


----------



## crazycal1

seems to be a trend at the mo on here with articles and advice on not doing cardio if you want some fatloss..

seems mindboggling to me that you would limit yourself like this.

i stayed over at paul georges a few years back after he`d posed for a show and his fellow guest poser was telling him his nutritionist had cut his cardio (3 months out i think)

he was similarly boggled..

ive done fatloss without dieting post fusion, it does work, but why would you only use 1 tool at your disposal rather than a full arsenal if i had the choice?

typical dude just wanting weightloss doesnt need to train live like a competitor for a show of basic abs.

more food = more chemical assistance from it..

burn any excess off with sommat you can handle doing regularly and you start the process..

cut your cals slightly anf then trim till you start losing.

you dont eat for your target weight if your 16 stone you eat to get to 15 stone initially not 12..

conversely you shouldnt be shoving mars bars in your mouth the second you decide to bulk, you increase slowly and build the cals up as you do your weights..


----------



## crazycal1

LONDON, Aug 9 (Reuters) - Victor Conte, convicted owner of the now-defunct BALCO laboratory that was at the centre of a global steroid scandal, said on Thursday that the drug-testing programme at the 2012 Olympics was irrelevant.

"It's basically propaganda to come out and say this is the most expensively-tested Games ever and 'we're doing 6,000 tests'," Conte was quoted as telling The Times newspaper.

"You have to put your hook and line in the water when the fish are biting and that was nine months ago. Is it easy to use drugs and benefit during (the) Olympics? Yes."

The British newspaper also quoted Conte as estimating that "60 percent of athletes at the Games were on drugs".

Scientists have been working around the clock at a specially equipped anti-doping laboratory on the outskirts of London analysing more than 6,000 urine and blood samples during the Games.

Any of the 10,000-plus competitors can be required to test anytime, anywhere - trackside, poolside, in the athletes' village or in private houses - and several have already been thrown out of the Olympics for doping.

Conte's BALCO laboratory in San Francisco supplied drugs to leading athletes including Britain's Dwain Chambers who was banned for two years after testing positive for the designer steroid THG in 2003.

Chambers was picked for the London Games after becoming eligible for selection in May when the British Olympic Association's policy of lifetime Olympic bans for drug cheats was overturned by the Court of Arbitration for Sport.

Conte was sentenced in 2005 to spend four months in prison and another four on house arrest.

A spokesman for the IOC said it was a bit "like a poacher criticising a gamekeeper".

"If he has information, we'd love to hear it," he added.

"We really have to give the athletes the benefit of the doubt here.

"Where there's evidence, where we've done testing and catch them, and they're cheats, let's kick them out, but while they're doing great things, let's support them."

(Writing by Tony Jimenez. Additional reporting by Avril Ormsby; Editing by Daniel Magnowski and Ed Osmond)

lol at 60%


----------



## Loz1466868022

Weighted Vest - Maxivest - Pro-X Sports.uk - Sheffied

was looking at this one


----------



## crazycal1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=sr_nr_p_4_3?rh=n%3A318949011%2Ck%3AReebok+Weighted+Vest%2Cp_4%3ARDX&bbn=318949011&keywords=Reebok+Weighted+Vest&ie=UTF8&qid=1344603844&rnid=341245011

i was trying to go under 50 quid lol..


----------



## Loz1466868022

The Rawfit one looks good for under 50 20kg weight not bad


----------



## Loz1466868022

https://www.fitstream.com/fitness-equipment/30kg-weighted-vest-p112

this one looks better i might get this one


----------



## crazycal1

looks nice dude..

the more bullet proof vest looking hte better 

i might have to go walking in mine heh heh


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

TheCrazyCal said:


> looks nice dude..
> 
> the more bullet proof vest looking hte better
> 
> i might have to go walking in mine heh heh


Thing's aint that bad down Norwich are they.


----------



## crazycal1

well thats my appetite fcuked well and truly..


----------



## justheretosnoop

Has Norwich got many rows of empty shops? If so, why not approach the agent/landlords and see if they'll do X number of months free so long as you commit to a certain term. I know many cities were running schemes like that not so long ago.

You only need a relatively small space and when it does come to paying rent you can bet your bottom dollar it'll be covered by all the extra passing trade you'll gain.


----------



## onehillside

Loz said:


> https://www.fitstream.com/fitness-equipment/30kg-weighted-vest-p112
> 
> this one looks better i might get this one


slightly over budget at £70 odd but have used this one a fair bit and its grand; adjustable in weight and fit and well made - my PT has had his 5 years+ and it's still going strong through a good amount of use...

XLR8 Weighted Vest >> Maudesport Sports Equipment Supplier - School Sports Equipment, Sport & Leisure Equipment, Junior, Early Years and Play


----------



## crazycal1

appetite factor C-


----------



## renshaw

TheCrazyCal said:


> appetite factor C-


I've had same issue where ate breakfast and felt full for 5 hours!! Struggled to eat last week..

No idea what makes this happen it!


----------



## Bacon3612

Wish I had that problem!!


----------



## flint

roadrunner1 said:


> Thing's aint that bad down Norwich are they.


most of the trouble makers have moved to the middle east !!!!!! lol


----------



## justheretosnoop

flint said:


> most of the trouble makers have moved to the middle east !!!!!! lol


And how are said trouble makers getting on??

Sorry for hijack Cal... (as you sleep...)


----------



## crazycal1

hey flint your shovels been really fcuking handy lol, its smaller than mine 

RR norwich is a badass ghetto..

i saw a non white walking around the other day lol..

JKE i train several internationals..


----------



## Piranha Smudge

I always get stuffed quick and then feel mega hungry!! :S I need to nail my diet!!


----------



## crazycal1

i did think that picture you put up of your meal looked a tad large smudge..

i found double shots of pro6 brilliant for keeping me full..


----------



## crazycal1

you know you`ve made it on the interweb when theres a site dedicating to hating you 

move on dudes..

the real worlds more important.


----------



## justheretosnoop

It certainly is and i'd like to think everyone's had their moment now so to speak and we can all just crack on with what we're here for.

Talking of the 'real world', you still managing to train any clients at present?


----------



## Piranha Smudge

TheCrazyCal said:


> i did think that picture you put up of your meal looked a tad large smudge..
> 
> i found double shots of pro6 brilliant for keeping me full..


Which 1?? So i need to make them smaller??


----------



## Ftblk36

I've told you before luv fArk em!! You don't live, work or are related to any of em so why care!! They're a bunch of kids in the end, the whole keek storm blown all out of proportion, I've told you before you're Marmite! I happen to like marmite spread all over me.....well I've sent you the photo's!!

Sent from the darkest region of my brain!!


----------



## crazycal1

lol i didnt even realise what was going on until today..

i rarely go near intro posts..

thanks luv, i know you always got my back 

i think a picture can tell a thousand words n if anyone else wants to compare abs, step right up lol..

smudge yes matey smaller portions.


----------



## Piranha Smudge

Cool Il try that!! :S Would u say 200g of veg pre cooked weight??


----------



## crazycal1

i wouldnt really know bud, i dont weigh food, i just think your proportions if that one meal i saw is anything to go by, theyre much bigger than they should be.

i`d rather trim cals over time till you start losing, incorporating plenty of cardio and see what happens.

imo the metabolism is harder than you think to gauge and put a specific number of cals on paper..

how can you quantify an amount when one week everythings going great and the next your hit with a dumpload of stress.

the amounts i currently eat had me rooted at 10lbs less a few years back.. stressed just kept ripping clas away from me before it`d go on as any form of weight gain..


----------



## crazycal1

View attachment 4330


i`m fecking hot. :thumb


----------



## crazycal1

dropped back to 2x a week training and pairing deads n squats together so lower back only gets hammered once a week..

seems to be great, backs not sure next day at all so far..

things are getting very interesting all round, so make the most of the free chats dudes, my time may be getting more valuable as there are only so many hours in the day..

dorsey i think ive just found my holy grail..


----------



## justheretosnoop

Funny you should pop up, I wondered if you'd be working on something. Do reveal?


----------



## crazycal1

i will in time bud, woulda mailed ya, just being a lzy bstrd lol..


----------



## Piranha Smudge

That's sounds cool! So if I try smaller more often? I had been eating irregularly too! That didn't help I think! Will get this nailed down! Thanks again Cal!

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1

yeah smudge, i think essentially you like your food, more so when being irregular cos you set yourself up for bad food choices or size of portions..

this is when parkys measuring the sh1t out of everything might help you more..

i remember what portions i use and adjust accordingly to my life, my intensity of training etc.. so for me its easy to know whether to add abit or take away..


----------



## crazycal1

you see altho i dont class food as the overwhelming factor i am consistent (true ive struggled recently but fcuk me this is a rare situation for me)

because im consistent my food is more than adequate for what i want to do.


----------



## Cragels

You still ok for a chat tonight want to get in quick before you release us back into the wild


----------



## crazycal1

is it that nite already???

yeah no probs bud, fingers crossed big bro`s not on at 10..


----------



## Cragels

Big bro starts at 10. Do you want me to call Saturday instead ??


----------



## crazycal1

ring me 10.15  (tonite)


----------



## justheretosnoop

TheCrazyCal said:


> yeah smudge, i think essentially you like your food, more so when being irregular cos you set yourself up for bad food choices or size of portions..
> 
> this is when parkys measuring the sh1t out of everything might help you more..
> 
> i remember what portions i use and adjust accordingly to my life, my intensity of training etc.. so for me its easy to know whether to add abit or take away..


I think you've hit the nail on the head there dude. You're very in touch with your own needs/requirements so being anal with measurements etc most likely isn't a requirement. But for those of us in the early stages of our journey I do think it's a good idea...a must even, at least until you comfortably know what you're doing.

Get the kitchen scales out Smudge, sign up to MyFitnessPal and start getting anal!!


----------



## crazycal1

View attachment 4345


The NEW Bodyworks.


----------



## justheretosnoop

Niiiice! Offer accepted?


----------



## crazycal1

its a done deal, hoping to go thru the formalities next week..


----------



## justheretosnoop

Wicked, really great news. Is it far from your current gaff? Look forward to seeing clips of you dismantling all your equip and putting it back together again!


----------



## Cragels

Nice One, I will be sorting my calender so i can fit in a visit when your up and running,(paid visit of coarse) assume its still Norwich, Wich side??

It's going to be a pain having to go outside to see what time it is though&#8230; lol


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

Nice one Cal hope you do as well as you deserve. Dont forget to check the lease thoroughly.


----------



## renshaw

Good stuff in finding somewhere quickly!!

you know what, probably be good for you to actaully be able to "go to work... THEN leave work" rather then always being at work as its your home.

Is it far away from your current location?? i.e. for anyone that trains at yours only based on connivance of walking location.

Hope it all goes well!!


----------



## crazycal1

its literally at the bottom of my road, great location for public transport etc..

if anyone ever makes it here for a workout and theyre from here i wont want $$$ (you can force it on me lol) but if someone has the gumption to travel miles to see me, its mutual respect..

ren i stand a very good chance of getting a change of purpose on the premises, so far ive never felt i need to get away from the gym..

i hear what your saying, but its just not like that for me..

i fcuking love it..

RR i`ll be dotting all "i"`s and crossing all "t"s..

so far i`m pretty sure who screwed me over, but then it could also have been some shtcnut ive offended on the interweb.

you just never know..

soon as i can i`ll stick some pics up of the insides, i`m gutted i didnt take a vid earlier in the week..


----------



## Ben_Dover

Are dogs allowed?


----------



## crazycal1

more a case of do clients mind dogs being around lol..


----------



## Loz1466868022

Good news Cal anyway hopefully more room too

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## crazycal1

Loz said:


> Good news Cal anyway hopefully more room too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


more room than i could dream of dude


----------



## justheretosnoop

TheCrazyCal said:


> if anyone ever makes it here for a workout and theyre from here i wont want $$$ (you can force it on me lol) but if someone has the gumption to travel miles to see me, its mutual respect..


What about those who think your time is worth paying for no matter how far they've travelled??


----------



## crazycal1

> if anyone ever makes it here for a workout and theyre from here i wont want $$$ *(you can force it on me lol)* but if someone has the gumption to travel miles to see me, its mutual respect..


lol covered that one..

thanks bud


----------



## crazycal1

honest to god the one on the right is now called crazycal 

he`s a thai water buffalo and my mates "guard dog"


----------



## justheretosnoop

I wonder what you were smoking at 1.30 this morning...


----------



## crazycal1

i am totally serious, the one on the rights called crazycal


----------



## Chrissy.......

Ha buffalo Cal, gotta love it, must be a big bull.

Glad you got sorted with a base ,it looks really good. It will probably as said feel better keeping it separate from home.

You will do well there.


----------



## flint

hi pal. looks like you have been a busy boy since i left....... when you moving into the new place just remember the 2 most important pieces of gym equipment ( kettle and coffee ) . take care bud see you in november. x


----------



## Piranha Smudge

Awesome bud sounds like things are on the up for sure! U moving completely or just ur gym?

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


----------



## justheretosnoop

flint said:


> hi pal. looks like you have been a busy boy since i left....... when you moving into the new place just remember the 2 most important pieces of gym equipment ( kettle and coffee ) . take care bud see you in november. x


...and his spreadsheets...bet nobody knew that eh?!


----------



## crazycal1

ahh thanks dudes..

chris i daresay young crazycal jnr is blessed in that department lmao 

smudge i`m just moving gym for now..

flint we`ll have to get a special our man flint mug to hang up for your returns :wink:

dorsey i`m shocked your surprised lol, it makes all the difference in the world to know whether youre doing [email protected] 73.5kg 7x6x6x73.5kg :becky:

i`m am however slightly autistic in this dept and dont really write my own figures down except on occasion for here ( i do also write my training partners figures down so i have a very good notion of whats what..)

i like to go into a workout knowing what numbers i`ll be doing and if i dont get them i`m then able to work out why..

it takes away what i call *"the give a fcuk ability"* on the day.

if you can get an extra rep at a workout you should always be able to get that extra rep, undertraining if not..

i`m hoping my analogy will ping something in someones head and think a couple of weeks later.. oooh yeah.. 

btw i doubt i`m in the condition in me avatar after the last few weeks ive had, but fond memories lol


----------



## flint

lol im the only bloke that goes in the site gym with a pen and pad, they think im a fcuking train spotter ......

seen as i do fcuk all now apart from manage, i have loads of n r g for the gym 8o)


----------



## Piranha Smudge

That's cool Cal! Onwards and upwards! Can't w8 to see it! I need 2start writing things down I think! Make things a lot easier! 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1

squats 2x10 for 90kg (dropped back abit) 2 mins rest max i think, basically as soon as i could force out another set. hard training but not horrible.

2x10x140kg sldl.

feels like youre doing sldl with the most massive pre exhaust you could imagine, its like feeling youre a v8 engine but then finding you need a rebore lol..

3x10x41.25kg widegrip pulldowns done slow, holdig at bottom of neg and holding and getting a stretch at top of rom.

3x10 weight irrelevant cos its on my tru squat but 30kg+weight of machine.

this routine has had me with doms and barely ready to train by friday for the last 3 weeks.

lower back is now hit 1x per week, it feels great today, just gotta make sure its conducive to growth.

appetites still pretty awful and have been down to 5 meals a day for several weeks now altho i did manage a piece of malt loaf before bed, so i did eat a 6 th time it was just a no protein meal..

oohhh the atrophy..

ok go figure this, considering the above ie ive been eating less since all this sh1t started ive put on a pound.

i`m also using letro which according to research (lol that word is soo abused) i shouldve dropped some water weight and be looking tighter.. i actually look fatter and smooth..

do not use nolva and letro together, one appears to cancel the other out.

in fact nolva simply doesnt work on existing gyno.

the moment i stopped taking nolva too lump started shrinking, altho i had to taper down my dose so as not to run out (if you buy it make sure you have enuff for at least 2 months i got a months worth and then had a delay sourcing more-fcuking olympics... shrinkage has slowed alot but i`m hoping its cos i need to build up levels again, it feels slightly better or different each day tho, still very fcuking sore tho..)

ive only been reading really about progesterone based gyno (i thnk) but i think i can say that if your gonna do a cycle of anything, if you do letro for 2 weeks before you start it as far as i can ascertain you wont get letro (i darent say 100% certain)

i assumed like most people out there it was gyno protection was optional, in the end you will get found out.

forget about technically minimizing gains thru using AI/AE, not getting gyno is more important.

so if there is a 1 for all rule about not getting gyno, do letro.


----------



## crazycal1

just been chatting with doug about his new bullets and trust me they may be slightly less strong, but are by no means any less hardcore.. 

aint saying whats in them cos its not my place..


----------



## justheretosnoop

Sounds good. You playing guinea pig?? 

Any news in the new project?


----------



## crazycal1

lol oddly doug didnt ask me.. presumably some one called hunni is ahead of me in the queue..

the news is i need planning permission before we buy.. i was getting slightly ahead of myself, altho i suspect my parents may buy it anyway as it has planning for 2 houses in its place.. that wouldnt help me tho.. 

so my man jim (rocky face in tean rocky, cant remember his id here excpet it aint jim lol..) has written to planning dept for me to set up an initial meeting, wherein i should get a very close idea as to whether i`m gonna get the permissions i need.. (he`s an architect which is handy)

i need to get a B2 commercial premises changed to D2.

ive googled the fcuk out of the subject and am no wiser as to whther this will be easy or not.

i feel like i`m totally in limbo now.

squats 2x10x92.5kg

sldl 2x10x142.5kg

pulldowns

calves. (weights kinda immaterial, i know what i`m after)


----------



## crazycal1

random fb status thingy from functionalhandstrength.com..

"beware the fat training guru"


----------



## renshaw

I think you've noticed.. I've not got enough time of late to talk to you or follow a strict training routine due to work requirements and life as a hole; I'll keep all you've said at heart, but will have to say i'm dropping out of team rocky.. if its still going on as allot of post's in the area seem to of disappeared.

Although, following what I've learnt from you I'll still post up unofficial pictures at the end of the time based on the growth of information I've been given from you.

Too all others in team Rocky, I wish you the best of luck and you are in fantastic hands!! 

Wish i was able to fully commit but right now, its not a real option.

Weights have gone up allot since started listen to Cal and thinking you was next to me when training going "Don't be a pu$$y get the bar up" added allot of inspiration


----------



## crazycal1

your fine ren, you cant always look for progression when life gets busy..

i`m sure we`ll have the odd late chat and keep things ticking over.. 

team rocky went down the sh1tter when J wasnt told to put decent calf pics up or be ejected from the competition.

i went out of my way to try and get issues with him sorted out and had to beg him to take part as he wanted to feel included..

he then proceeded to belittle me, presumably cos i didnt want him as an advisor on team rocky.. (advise on what exactly i asked???)

i didnt feel much sense of "community" at the time, so it made sense to me to take a back seat on here for a while.

i will of course chat with anyone pretty much who rings and wants advice and cragels is going well, dave_c is now a good mate as we chat so much and the dude who photshopped a rocky face onto his pics has grown all over and squatted the same as me tonite and sldl 130kg after his squats for 2x10..

ive probly made less progress than anyone else due to last months stress, but i am somehow slowly gaining weight on less food somehow (CBA) and lower abs are gone.. which is actually somewhat of an achievement for me..

it`ll be interesting to see the change in body composition in the pics after 6 months from the last ones..


----------



## Loz1466868022

Glad too see you still have a few plugging away

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## crazycal1

i`m now 12 stone with a waistline like kurt angles current one..


----------



## crazycal1

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?482255-Letro-while-on-cycle-HELP-PLEASE#.UEkWliQTRWw

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1

quads are 23.5" cold and with all cuts still for some reason.. bi`s are 15" cold..

thats the biggest my quads have ever been 

everyones been getting DOMS till day before training by pairing deads n squats for 2x10 of each..

too early to say if its working but its all looking good.. and my lower backs feeling good the next day..


----------



## crazycal1

i`m 45 on the morrow..

didnt like hitting 40 particularly.. it doesnt help looking nearly 10 years younger (lol hate me) cos you kid yourself about how your getting away with it all..

its not until you start leaking somewhere you get a reminder 

thank fcuk 60 is the new 40 i say :becky:

i started training the dad of one of my younger clients last week, after chatting and training for 2 hours he said dont tell the boy but i`m on dianabol...

lol love it...


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

Happy birthday Cal have a good one.


----------



## mark_star1466868017

happy birthday Cal


----------



## flint

xxx from mr flinty have a good one bud. im trying to get you the leather corset from the local bazaar, stop texting me about it !!!


----------



## Loz1466868022

Bappy mirth day cal

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## crazycal1

nice one dudes..

lol flinty, the gay4pay rumours will be full throttle now  hope youre well and enjoying being surrounded by all those men in uniform :becky


----------



## flint

mate the women in uniform are even better, i always fancied sex at gunpoint .......


----------



## Chrissy.......

Happy birthday Cal. Bugger me seems like yesterday you posted that pic of a young you ,last birthday.


----------



## crazycal1

lol flint thats how michelle always gets her oats out of you 

ahh chris it only seems like yesterday that i was slipping into me skin tight bleached jeans, fixing me scooter in them then using ajax to clean of the oil n sht i`d gotten on them.. cruising down to the scooter park in town, chillaxing with my mates, scoffing a burger at the wimpy down the road, then off out for the evening to a village disco, which was thriving with p1ssed up 15 year old girlies, having only 3 pints cos i was driving instead of the usual 5, then crashing at a mates, getting woken at 8am cos the old bill had found my scoot in a field with no petrol innit...

happy fcuking days.. how did we live without mobile phones or t`interweb..


----------



## Cragels

Happy birthday mate.


----------



## crazycal1

well the weighted vest i got (reebok 8kg)was as expected going by the reviews too wide for my shoulders and cut into my bi`s when i moved my arms anywhere forward of vertical.. looked as cool as i`d hoped tho, so its going back..

just went for a quick walk init and my neck ached within seconds of leaving the house and bordered on a mild headache within half an hour..

my back felt ok with the weight but i`d probably start out lighter if i`d bought an adjustable one, which i will if i can get one that looks well and is under £50 still (i have a shortlist lol but i`d prefer to spend closer to £30..


----------



## crazycal1

Cragels said:


> Happy birthday mate.


cheers bud


----------



## justheretosnoop

Happy 60th dude!!!


----------



## crazycal1

Dorsey said:


> Happy 60th dude!!!


lol you young whippersnapper... i was waiting for that or sommat similar...


----------



## crazycal1

there ya`ll go, i`m big on being real, so heres a slightly more realistic piccy of me not sucking my guts in and not pumped, taken on the same day as all my recent pics..


----------



## crazycal1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Adjustable-Endurance-Weighted-Vest-Jacket/dp/B002444UI8/ref=sr_1_1?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1347314020&sr=1-1

probs gonna get this one..


----------



## Loz1466868022

Should have had one for your birthday

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## crazycal1

Lol it was a Pressie..

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1

View attachment 4444


No Surrender tonite!


----------



## crazycal1

old member "squatty" from here from way back when...

U Turn Time? « Love, Belief and Balls

he was in the times today and talked about on the wright stuff amongst other things.

i got his book about his fight for justice for my b day..

top man..


----------



## crazycal1

View attachment 4456


one of my beasts ive been keeping quiet..


----------



## crazycal1

The Hex Bar Advantage | Poliquin Article

bit of info bout trap bars..

squats 100kg 2x10

sldl 2x10 150kg this is gonna be a maintainence weight till squat cycle peaks.

pulldowns

calves.

tentative woo hoo on planning permission.. my plans arent deemed crazy by "brian" from planning.

ive been flirting with dirty bulking as my appetite has been bad altho it is picking up..

is it so bad for an ecto in the intense stages of a training cycle to eat a bit of crap food?

we shall see..


----------



## crazycal1

View attachment 4484


robbies looking well..

waits for the how he does it thread lol..

googling the other nite i found somewhere that had arnie, hugh jackmans and brad pitts alledged cycles which i`ll try and root out..

they sound like bllcks tbh that had been guessed, brad in fight club winny, clen and anavar i think, its almost like they went by the end product and tried to fill in the blanks with suitable compounds..


----------



## crazycal1

View attachment 4486


weight plate dropped on foot..

old member from here stuck it on FB and i couldnt resist sharing..


----------



## bornagainmeathead

Now that is gonna nip a bit in the morning :Cry:


----------



## The Trixsta

Faaarkin Hell! That knocked me back a bit, scrolling down the page then Boom! in your face lol had a mouthful of beans at the time.


----------



## Ben_Dover

From where? The top of the empire state???


----------



## crazycal1

you wouldnt lose your flip flops would ya lol...

well dropping trainingback to 2x a week while stressed worked a treat, planning app is looking good and i`m back flirting with 3x again..

have to have a think about new split cos of the paired squats and deads..

pb`d on bench after doing db`s for a month.

pb on squats in 6 weeks time hopefully and an increase this time back willing..

weights solid at 12 stone ironically from eating less and less meals a day..

but its allllll looking good..


----------



## crazycal1

[video=youtube;Rb1KdWF89fA]


----------



## The Trixsta

TheCrazyCal said:


>


Those steaks look rather tasty!

coconuts looking good too lol


----------



## crazycal1

i allways try to have a steak after training 

pricey old shop this week £75 

and tbh the foods wouldnt change much if i was cutting, just the proportions.. i dont think it matters so much if your above 10% bf as long as you bang in regular cardio.

good clean food, loads of protein... maaaarvelous..

lol did a red dwarf quiz today and got 49 out of 50 

RD X cant wait


----------



## crazycal1

View attachment 4509
ta dude:thumb:


----------



## The Trixsta

TheCrazyCal said:


> View attachment 4509
> ta dude:thumb:


Haha! Legend!!

Ah yes Dave have been showing endless RD building up to RD X - The last one I watched was the one where the dinosaur was chasing them around everywhere, the one with max branning in from eastenders and heather trotts bloke haha!


----------



## crazycal1

yeah i know the series, its hard to take max branning seriously as a ladies man after seeing him as killcrazy.. the heard guard dude has been in loads of stuff since, he was the main bad guy in the last series of 24..


----------



## The Trixsta

TheCrazyCal said:


> yeah i know the series, its hard to take max branning seriously as a ladies man after seeing him as killcrazy.. the heard guard dude has been in loads of stuff since, he was the main bad guy in the last series of 24..


Yeah spot on with max branning and heathers bloke now I know who he is I spot him in all sorts.


----------



## Chrissy.......

Ha love that avi cal. Im just imagining you greeting new clients in that exact pose drawing on the ***.lol


----------



## crazycal1

hope your well chris.. 

i dont meet many people without a vice..

its one of the first things i admit and tbh it really does show some empathy to clients who think theyve got to live like a spartan for the rest of their lives.

one of my biggest best clients has been having 3-5 beers in the year ive known him, he now needs a new belt from weight loss..

sure as hell doesnt help but it hasnt stopped him progressing. 3x10x170kg sldl 

he does cut his carbs too much during the day to allow for alkyhol at nite tho which isnt ideal.

but for the grace of god i could be drinking every day.. so i dont judge..

he does drink less now now..

i know i say it alot, but take lil steps and you have a greater chance of achieving consistency.

these peeps who go from 0-100mph trying to do everything they can from day often give up after a few weeks cos its too much too soon..


----------



## crazycal1

you`d be amazed who at likes theyre class a`s on here heh heh..


----------



## The Trixsta

TheCrazyCal said:


> hope your well chris..
> 
> i dont meet many people without a vice..
> 
> its one of the first things i admit and tbh it really does show some empathy to clients who think theyve got to live like a spartan for the rest of their lives.
> 
> one of my biggest best clients has been having 3-5 beers in the year ive known him, he now needs a new belt from weight loss..
> 
> sure as hell doesnt help but it hasnt stopped him progressing. 3x10x170kg sldl
> 
> he does cut his carbs too much during the day to allow for alkyhol at nite tho which isnt ideal.
> 
> but for the grace of god i could be drinking every day.. so i dont judge..
> 
> he does drink less now now..
> 
> i know i say it alot, but take lil steps and you have a greater chance of achieving consistency.
> 
> these peeps who go from 0-100mph trying to do everything they can from day often give up after a few weeks cos its too much too soon..


So glad I took your advice and plucked up the courage to move away from training 6 days a week to just 2 or 3. Initially I couldn't get my head around reducing training days but when I did, I noticed a lot more improvement and felt a lot better in myself, let alone allowing myself more time to live/study.


----------



## crazycal1

cheers bud, i`ll stick that one on my site if thats ok with you..

in fact you do have some very good before and after piccies i could make use of lol..

altho to be fair we`d really need ones with you now getting leaner and back into the shape of the first one but with all that extra muscle..

glad ive helped, sometimes months later aftert youve had a convo with someone, something in your head pings and you go.. ooh yeeah..

happens alot to me..

ive been trying to stand back from certain philosphies for a while now, you can get to close too something and not see the situation clearly anymore.

taking a step back allows you to either see the situation more clearly or sometimes more importantly think laterally about it..

The true sign of intelligence is not knowledge but imagination.. *Albert Einstein*


----------



## The Trixsta

TheCrazyCal said:


> cheers bud, i`ll stick that one on my site if thats ok with you..
> 
> in fact you do have some very good before and after piccies i could make use of lol..
> 
> altho to be fair we`d really need ones with you now getting leaner and back into the shape of the first one but with all that extra muscle..
> 
> glad ive helped, sometimes months later aftert youve had a convo with someone, something in your head pings and you go.. ooh yeeah..
> 
> happens alot to me..
> 
> ive been trying to stand back from certain philosphies for a while now, you can get to close too something and not see the situation clearly anymore.
> 
> taking a step back allows you to either see the situation more clearly or sometimes more importantly think laterally about it..
> 
> The true sign of intelligence is not knowledge but imagination.. *Albert Einstein*


Very philosophical thinking there, you know I do love a good quote lol, and please feel free to take what I said for your site and yes I shall be strict and try shift some of this bodyfat. I've stopped drinking now altogether. Not just beause of the training but beause I don't feel there is a need for it in my life. So it's all good!


----------



## Chrissy.......

Im good Cal cheers, apart from the tail end of this cold, the missus says it got in because i got steaming drunk 3 weeks ago and nursed the hangover with more beer i was ill anyway one of my occasional vices, used to smoke too. Me and the missus dont like to be without our ephs either livens things up when you cant be bothered.Just dying to get back into gym now, as tired as you can get training constant you do sure as hell miss it when you cant do it.


----------



## crazycal1

[video=youtube;45DdZM53H5Y]






i like those physiques..

squats 10x10x102.5kg, getting very hard now (pb 107.5kg/111kg forms slower and stronger now tho)

sldl to below the knee (the soft bit the doc hits to get a knee jerk) 10x10x150kg maintenance, aiming for better form each week but the increase in squats is making it hard.

2sets close grip pulldowns

2 sets laying pulldowns with less rest

calves 3x10x 37.5kg +tru squat weight. pause and contraction both ends for 1 second.

very hard training.

chris they always blame the beer lol..

yeah i get antsy after a couple of weeks off..


----------



## crazycal1

[video=youtube;xaEVDfDazI4]






18 of the feckers!


----------



## crazycal1

soz you`ll have to ctrl+ it a few times


----------



## The Trixsta

TheCrazyCal said:


> soz you`ll have to ctrl+ it a few times


Love that, (Oh, and I didn't need to zoom in lol)


----------



## crazycal1

View attachment 4530


found 2 similar pics 7 months apart.

first was after man flu and losing 5lbs it`d taken me 3 months to put on after a long lay off from injury that year. (FFFaward)

second is a rocky pic i didnt put up.

there was a bullet cycle in feb 2012 i think.

apart from 6 weeks of stress recently which was after the last pic so kinda irrelevant training went well thru the 7 months, sldl went very well as did bi`s and calves, squats and bench were a secondary focus.

im not sure what i see in the pic tbh, there is change, altho kinda not.. in some ways i`d expect more but in others 7 months is unlikely to change a physique, its just another brick in the wall so to speak..

ive basically managed to add 1lb a month ish)

this is why ive taken full length pics now so in 6 months time i`ll have some to compare and see genuinely how legs are doing too and seeing where any poundage increase is going.

be interested in anyones comments and as long as its constructive so be honest..


----------



## Cragels

If I could get to look half as good as that I would be more than happy


----------



## The Trixsta

You've got big fluffy eyebrows lol


----------



## crazycal1

lmfao i have, i do trim "up there" but need to be more consistent 

cheers cragels we`ll get you there..

i wish i looked like me (avvy is slighly more realistic than sucked in gut pics lol)


----------



## Chrissy.......

You deffo have more thickness and slightly more belly to the chest delts bis in the 2nd pic. But your visible left bicep there where you say you concentrated on the bis definately is much thicker and more bellied than in first pic. I spotted the difference to the bi immediately, thats a good bit developement in short time.


----------



## crazycal1

cheers chris my arms do seem fuller to me too, infact i`d put theyre change down to clinging on to a sldl bar strapless, rather than bi` curls in truth, however i am curling more than i ever have.

my gut says one is enhancing the other.

downside is my gut tells me my lower bod isnt growing as well as my upper bod from legwork tho lol..

this year + from 6 months back the focus is and will be squatting with deads in maintenance, my hams are the priority but they seem to get more DOMS from a controlled squat negative and as i`m pairing squats n deads from now it`ll be interesting to see what happens.

pairing them is sparing my back massively and altho ive cut working sets back ive got DOMS fro 2-3 days everytime, usually only clearing the day of the next workout.

i dont class DOMS as gains but i`d rather get them than not.

by pairing deads n squats it then puts me onto a slightly more standard 3 day split unbeleivably.

i`m now looking at

squats 2x10 increasing each week

deads 2x10 150kg maintenaince

3-4x10 calves increasing each week

3x6-10 bench increasing each week

3x6-10 milipress maintenance

tri`s whatever i fancy but maintenance

2 sets of chins increasing each week

2 sets of laying pulldowns maintenance

2 sets of widegrip pulldowns maintenance

4 sets of bicep curls this will go up each week, but will be short cycles and weights will frequently drop back down.

4 x10 calves increasing each week.

obviously i will drop sets off if need be.

i am trying some volume on the 3rd day which will be my easy day.

pressing will be medium intensity day and leg day will be bad ass..

thats the plan altho no doubt i`ll be tweaking constantly, the plan is to experiment with volume and see what happens, its a bit like using gear, if you add in a 5 compounds you`ve never used before straight off you dont know what works and what doesnt.

most people would say start with some test and then add to it each cycle for example..

thats what i`m trying to do.

what i did in the past was go flat out on everything and specialize on everything at the same time (standard training practise) that didnt work but with modification it might work for me with a different interpretation.


----------



## crazycal1

the dude talks about creating tension in the body.

its just one of those secrets from the pro`s email type thang, but he`s talking about the stuff ive been realizing and focussing on for the last year.

Ben Pakulski - The Scientific & Cutting Edge Approach To Building Lean Muscle Mass


----------



## crazycal1

bench 6x6x6x72.5kg, big drop on reps from 70kg, even more for the dude i was training with..bit of a bugger and very not planned for it being that hard..

plan was to hit 75kg next time and unless theres a massive strength increase on next weeks warmups it`ll be 73.5kg 3x6..

i think 6x6x6x77kg is the number to beat, possibly hitting 78-maybe even 80kg before dropping reps.

going by this workout i`ll be lucky to match that.

not sure if squats feel hard enuff to hinder this workout, but its the only thing i can think of 

went for a mehican with my 3 fave clients tonite one being the "rocky faced" dude (i just cant remember your id on here) and Big T from sveeden :becky: who lurks on here occasionally when he`s not selling brushes :wink: i dont mention the other dude in here much but he`s been sldl 170 for months now after 18 months of training?

what was it he said to the taxi driver.. "best personal trainer in norwich" (naaarrich lol)


----------



## sdflkj

TheCrazyCal said:


> went for a mehican with my 3 fave clients tonite one being the "rocky faced" dude (i just cant remember your id on here) and Big T from sveeden :becky: who lurks on here occasionally when he`s not selling brushes :wink: i dont mention the other dude in here much but he`s been sldl 170 for months now after 18 months of training?
> 
> what was it he said to the taxi driver.. "best personal trainer in norwich" (naaarrich lol)


You mean sdflkj doesn't roll off your tongue? Really should get round to changing it to something a bit simpler (Jim maybe?) anyway, chicken tacos were awesome, glad I made it into the top 3 - lol.


----------



## crazycal1

sdflkj said:


> You mean sdflkj doesn't roll off your tongue? Really should get round to changing it to something a bit simpler (Jim maybe?) anyway, chicken tacos were awesome, glad I made it into the top 3 - lol.


james aka "the beast" would have problems rolling that off his tongue 

yup top 3 bud (keep working at numero uno) you`ll be in the 100 club next week!

very pleased how your filling out.


----------



## crazycal1

oh yeah, off to see burnside1 friday/saturday, (soz FTB i`ll be faithful bud)should be a blast :becky:


----------



## justheretosnoop

How's the potential move coming along dude?


----------



## crazycal1

slow.. hope to buy it at end of nov and planning permission is being applied for by the aforementioned jim ^^^

cheers for asking dude..

what did you think of the before after pic i posted up?


----------



## justheretosnoop

Happy days. Does it look as though there will be any objections?

Core looks thicker, pecs tighter and a lot more volume in arms - good overall improvement if you ask me. Had you done a short cycle during that period or just eating/training consistently?


----------



## crazycal1

1 bullet cycle 2? months in.. gains kept and improved on 

really glad its not just me regarding my arms they have allways been poor, tris are still poor but i`m im to 16" pumped now, i have the number i wanted for basic size and am exploring options shall we say to improve them.

i am much much thicker round the waist, alot of the 8 pounds have found theyre way there, but i do suck it in well still..

i am allways consistent with trainign and food bud and dogs allways get walked 2x a day.

i kept my gains cos my sldl continued up for months post cycle and training was extremely hard for that erxercise all the time.. (it was my first real sldl cycle, fusion ..)

gyno lumps nearly gone and am half tempted to do some bullets, my trainings ripe for it, half thinking bllcks to it and stay natural.

either way mute point till it stops shrinking, could be another month yet..

funny thing, i do have zero libido but also wake up with wood still altho nowhere as often..

thats not sposed to happen on letro.

its weird just not being bothered about sex tho.

objections.. well they sound fairly positive as it goes. if we can back up our case well, which we think we can.. 

your up late dude?


----------



## justheretosnoop

Just hitting sack (again) now. Little fella's been poorly this wk for the first time so been waking back up not long after we've gone to bed. Doesn't bother me too much though, means I get a QUICK cuddle with her then back downstairs with him for an hour to watch some Nemo and hit the forums in peace!!

Will reply better tomorrow...


----------



## renshaw

Dorsey said:


> Happy days. Does it look as though there will be any objections?
> 
> Core looks thicker, pecs tighter and a lot more volume in arms - good overall improvement if you ask me. Had you done a short cycle during that period or just eating/training consistently?


ahaha expected you to say "good base" based on a topic before


----------



## crazycal1

renshaw said:


> ahaha expected you to say "good base" based on a topic before


i think he missed an opportunity there rn 

Short Effective Cycles 4 Weeks on 4 Weeks off

good thread and makes a lot of sense to something doug was saying the other day.

12" 2 my highest natural weight today, i`m holding it better than the 12lbs off trt weight i added in 6 weeks on trt inadvertantly, but i feel like tony soparano with a big gut and spindly lil legs sticking out the bottom..

until ive added more weight to squats i dont want to get any heavier altho this weight increase is tbh totally out of my hands but i suspect i could halt it easily.


----------



## justheretosnoop

I think Doug once mentioned somebody running T-Bullets in a similar fashion...


----------



## crazycal1

this was more regarding his reasoning behind his new forumlae and choice of compounds :wink:


----------



## crazycal1

mr.burns it took me an hour to get to the second roundabout, that was not excellent..

really good to see you again tho bud


----------



## crazycal1

nearly up to 98 000 views :becky:

well cant beleive such a short drive was so knacking second week on the trot ive not managed to start 3x aweek training cos of fatigue..

12"2 today

should be squatting and deading tonite.. 105kg revisited..

for me this weight is feeling very heavy and extremely hard training, the maintenance [email protected] are getting harder each week but still easier than squats lol

i`m obviously much more a deadlifter than squatter.

worryingly jim is 3 increments behind me and finding it easier than me and the dude who sldl 170 with ease (and like me dies on 100kg squats)

am getting used to being a bit portly and as ive put in on better than my trt weight doesnt look so bad, will be backing off any dirty bulking for a few weeks as ive had 3 sht meals this week and skipped a few too for the first time in yonks..


----------



## crazycal1

nearly up to 98 000 views :becky:

well cant beleive such a short drive was so knacking second week on the trot ive not managed to start 3x aweek training cos of fatigue..

12"2 today

should be squatting and deading tonite.. 105kg revisited..

for me this weight is feeling very heavy and extremely hard training, the maintenance [email protected] are getting harder each week but still easier than squats lol

i`m obviously much more a deadlifter than squatter.

worryingly jim is 3 increments behind me and finding it easier than me and the dude who sldl 170 with ease (and like me dies on 100kg squats)

am getting used to being a bit portly and as ive put in on better than my trt weight doesnt look so bad, will be backing off any dirty bulking for a few weeks as ive had 3 sht meals this week and skipped a few too for the first time in yonks..


----------



## crazycal1

my squats at 105kg were harder than they should have been, felt horribly tired in the legs, but got it done and they even looked ok on vid.

hateful exercise!

sldl was ok but the pre exhaust from the squats is making them harder to control each week and i`m only just keeping form or the feel of the form, i suspect i could use more weight if bodyshape was all i was interested in, but i think i need to drop 10kg off and even if that means go for 15`s (as grip was loving it) thereby should be using more control..

i`m feeling it bouncing at the bottom ait which is most dangerous aspect for back..

dropped a couple of reps on calves too, which is odd..

cant beleive driving knacked me so much..


----------



## crazycal1

my squats at 105kg were harder than they should have been, felt horribly tired in the legs, but got it done and they even looked ok on vid.

hateful exercise!

sldl was ok but the pre exhaust from the squats is making them harder to control each week and i`m only just keeping form or the feel of the form, i suspect i could use more weight if bodyshape was all i was interested in, but i think i need to drop 10kg off and even if that means go for 15`s (as grip was loving it) thereby should be using more control..

i`m feeling it bouncing at the bottom ait which is most dangerous aspect for back..

dropped a couple of reps on calves too, which is odd..

cant beleive driving knacked me so much..


----------



## crazycal1

woohoo! have started a convo on FB with paul kelso.. and he`s talking back 

legend!


----------



## crazycal1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/0926888048/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&smid=A2UUONFM4Z9644

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/0926888005/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&smid=A2UUONFM4Z9644

Kelso's Shrug Book: Amazon.co.uk: Paul Kelso: Books

powerlifting basics texas style, kelso`s shrug book (trap bar nirvana) and super squats on the way.

ive come to realise the letro is why i`m down on strength


----------



## crazycal1

just read an amazon review on super squats.

he tried to nail the book in a few words.

Here's the whole book in 3 bullet points

- do only heavy compound lifts

- do a set of 20 squats as the core of your workout

- increase the squats 5lbs per workout, no excuses

I first did all that 15 years ago when I bought the book, and it's still righteous. It works because it's hard. Keep it simple.

i liked that.


----------



## Chrissy.......

TheCrazyCal said:


> woohoo! have started a convo on FB with paul kelso.. and he`s talking back
> 
> legend!


I was made up when I had fb, and Gary lister was talking to me.


----------



## Brockyboy

:gossip:who is Paul kelso?..

I'm on the letro to but am on the test to!..:gossip:


----------



## crazycal1

lol chris basically i said ive just bought your book and he said which one.. i`m forcing him to chat tho and sounding like a young newbie 

paul kelso is mentioned in brawn and wrote a book on the shrug/trap bar.

until this week he was just a vague name tbh..

he`s basically a strength coach who also wrote for hardgainer and in some of the US muscle mags from the 70-90`s i think but dont quote me..

he was also a pro wrestler..

looks fantastic for 75!

i`d heard you were doing an injectable cycle brock, i think it`ll help you train and deal with nites much better.

i`m torn, i mustnt do anything till lumps gone and its taking its fcuking time.

cos i was a pratt and did nolva first then continued it when i started letro the nolva negated any effects from letro, so i wasted a month basically, soon as i stopped nolva lump started shrinking and within 2 weeks pain and sensitivity had gone..

it seems to be receding rather than just shrinking, i assumed lump was pea shaped but the shape of a liquorice torpedo seems more accurate.

i`m happy with how small it is now and would stop letro, but while its still chnaging and getting smaller i`ll carry on for a while longer.

its hard to feel now cos its 1 cm under nip rather than to the side of it and at the surface.

letro does play with you cholesterol levels so dont wanna be on longer than 4 months (its 3 now with 1 wasted month)

woke with random wood again last nite but have the interest in a shag of an amoebae still..

i`m torn about jumping straight on to bullets straight away cos ive basically been training natty since feb and everythings in the best place its ever been, weights on bar, bw, bf etc.. so why bother, when i stop letro i`ll get a strength boost and bulbine is there, BUT that also means i am PRIME for a cycle.

set to make good gains and keep them.

as little interest as i have in competing the classic class is winking at me again..

anyhoo just giving you an incite into my circular thinking which i still do, but try not too..

gotta get rid of this lump first or at least decide whether its going to completely go or not..

do not mix nolva with letro!


----------



## crazycal1

The Tight Tan Slacks of Dezso Ban: Shrug Variations - Paul Kelso

theres loads of diff pages down the bottom.


----------



## crazycal1

The Tight Tan Slacks of Dezso Ban: Shrug Variations - Paul Kelso

theres loads of diff pages down the bottom.


----------



## Brockyboy

cool mate..

yeah your lump sounds just like mine

a lot of people on a lot of other forums say letro and nolva work best together

obviously ballox talk.


----------



## crazycal1

some people do say they took nolva and the gyno went down, but steriotypically, letro is best thing to try everytime. (for me nolva did nothing at all, but will be used to stop any rebound when coming off)

tbh i wouldnt use it on a cycle i`d probly go with aromasin from the anecdotal stuff ive read. (altho a reduced dose of letro would make it an option i guess as i`m doing 2.5mg a day which is deemed a high but normal dose for gyno, it appears to be 0.5mg a day for gyno protection)


----------



## crazycal1

some people do say they took nolva and the gyno went down, but steriotypically, letro is best thing to try everytime. (for me nolva did nothing at all, but will be used to stop any rebound when coming off)

tbh i wouldnt use it on a cycle i`d probly go with aromasin from the anecdotal stuff ive read. (altho a reduced dose of letro would make it an option i guess as i`m doing 2.5mg a day which is deemed a high but normal dose for gyno, it appears to be 0.5mg a day for gyno protection)


----------



## crazycal1

DOMS in hams on 3rd day after squats and deads..

gonna be on 2x a week for a while yet..


----------



## crazycal1

lol 2 clients today said to me they were going to do theyre food theyre own way, ie not a way anyone on here would consider..

ones crazy insane on his cardio and wants to train his full body 4x a week on no carbs (had a bit of a chat about how alpens also not a premium breakky choice lol) and the other just said i`m gonna have a bit of cake if i want it cos lifes to short.. we then started on about the meaning of life etc till i remember we were sposed to be training lol

got another 2 clients at the mo also who are nut egg and fish intolerant, 1 of those is also protein powder intolerant..

certainly gets you putting your thinking cap on, trying to find ways to change mindsets and ways of thinking.. and protein choices that dont make them vom..

i`d love to be able to cut n paste diets off here, with a quick tweak to overall quantities and be done with it..

the one constant is that training allways goes well.. but its when rest and recovery become critiCAL that the diet and sometimes rest deficits become apparent which is allways a bugger..

i allways say diet is the least important aspect of training life cos you set it and its done and tweak from time to time, i find consistency easy, but for those who dont its the hardest factor and thereby more important.

i find eating the most difficult part but its whether or not i get the next kg on the bar and marshalling the self discipline to hold my form and get that kg allways the overriding factor.

cos without progression in whatever format you chose you wont get the results you want.

got this in a mail today

I once witnessed two strength coaches nearly get into a fist fight

over whether it was best to use 80% or 83.5% of 1-rep max

during the second meso-cycle of an undulating periodization

scheme.

I also once saw two guys get into a similarly heated argument

over what was better: 5 x 5 or 4 x 6...

Some say you need just one set, some say you need many sets

(although just HOW many is not often stated) but it's not

like the difference between adding an inch to your arms comes

down to whether you do 3 sets of 6 or 6 sets of 3.

I can't believe it's 2012 and these arguments are still going on

since allllll the data -- circumstantial and otherwise -- over

the last 150 years indicates that, any combination of sets and

reps will work, and can only work, when it is performed in a

progressive manner.

Any program that worked, works, or ever will work has this

specific characteristic in common.

That's right, just pick one, 3 sets of 10, 10 sets of 2, Heavy

Singles, 1 set of 10. 1 set of 20, every one of these schemes

will get results, but when and only when it is performed in a

progressive manner.

It's the progression thing -- or more specifically, the lack thereof --

which is the problem with most programs -- and a few other things

have to be in place for progression to work.

To give you a good example, there's this notion of "recovery"

-- strength training doesn't actually cause muscle growth, it

merely makes it possible. The actual growth (i.e.strength gains)

happen when recovery takes place, so any set and rep scheme

should also take that into account.

There's also other factors, caloric intake, for example,

outside stress levels, neurological efficiency, specificity, the other

exercises performed in a given routine or even just the act of simply

"writing down" your workout, thus allowing you to be more mindful

of what you need to do to improve are all factors which will influence

the degree of your success.

Back to sets and reps though, I realize full well that the "everything

works" approach isn't particularly helpful advice so it's going to be

necessary to fall back on a few heuristics, otherwise known as

rules of thumb.

I hold the following truths about training to be self evident:

1. You have a finite amount of time

2. You have a finite amount of drive, desire, motivation,

will power, intestinal fortitude, (or whatever you want to call it)

3. The more sets of a given exercise you do, the fewer

exercises you can do in a given session (at least from a

productive standpoint)

4. Full-body development is important so, somewhere in

your workout, or series of workouts, you've got to develop

your upper body, lower body, grip, neck and abs.

5. You have a finite amount of recovery ability

6. Performing three sets takes three times longer than one set

7. There is a limit to how much mechanical "work" will

contribute to gains in contractile force of a given muscle or

muscle group

All of these essentially provide the "parameters of practicality"

that one has to keep in mind when making choices about training.

So, as far as the "optimum" number of sets and reps, my advice

is very simple: do however many sets and reps you want, just

make sure you can fit whatever you end up doing into an hour,

because that's about all the time you've got to do anything

productive.

In case you are wondering, I do only one set for the vast majority

of the exercises in my workouts. I'd estimate about 90%, with

the remainder, on occasion, being multiple sets of low reps in what

I suppose could be called rest-pause training.

The lifts that get the rest-pause treatment are those that I'm working

on as an "end" in themselves, rather than a means to an end.

Despite what you may have read elsewhere, you can absolutely get

it done with one one hard set, but you have to understand some

important points about it, the points which a lot of people seem to

get wrong, leading them to consequently say it does work) -- but

that's a story for another time.

Anyhow, it takes me about an hour to do a dozen sets total, so

I can only imagine how much time it takes the 50-60 set workouts

that I sometimes see written up.

In case you are interested in some more perspective on this sets

and reps stuff, on page 22 of the Bob Peoples book

you'll find a very useful chapter entitled "Systems and

Methods I have Followed" in which Bob Peoples --

you guessed it -- lists all the different sets and rep

schemes that he trained with that did and did not work

including:

1. three sets of five reps,

2. one set of low reps

3. The "Set" System

4. The Heavy and Light System

5. Daily Training

6. Max Reps w/ Max Weights

7. Drop Sets

8. "Negative" Training for the Deadlift


----------



## The Trixsta

*cos without progression in whatever format you chose you wont get the results you want.*

Love that.

Also, I'm usually a 5 set bloke, well 5, as in, 1 warm up set (light) then 4 sets increasing weight each set but reducing reps by 2, like, 12,10,8,6 - Has always worked for me (so far) thats roughly the basis for my workouts anyway.


----------



## crazycal1

the like MACHINE is back, glad you dint go permanently AWOL dude


----------



## crazycal1

got phoned up by a national gym chain albeit a local one yesterday as one of my clients who swims there said he could get me a free day pass..

it "happened" to crop up i was a PT and worked from my own gym, what do you look like he goes..

bald head, very attractive and with ink i said 

oohh yeah ive been on your site and might be interested in training..

heh heh!

come to me my pretties..


----------



## crazycal1

12"3 3/4lbs  top 4 abs still showing lower abs looking 6 months preggers.. i sh1t you not lol

decided to drop weights on all presses and try higher reps due to lack of strength via letro, went ok, but didnt have it in me to train hard and i felt i finished most sets earlier than i couldve..

lump is now very hard to feel for and i`m now hoping im` defo on last few weeks of it.

shouldnt complain cos i`d have been gutted if this hadnt worked, ive also been very lucky not to have aching joints presumably cos letro leaves you very dry looking (except it hasnt with me at all lol)

ideally the lump will disappear and i`ll do it for 2 more weeks then start nolva to stop rebound.


----------



## Tom84

TheCrazyCal said:


> 12"3 3/4lbs  top 4 abs still showing lower abs looking 6 months preggers.. i sh1t you not lol
> 
> decided to drop weights on all presses and try higher reps due to lack of strength via letro, went ok, but didnt have it in me to train hard and i felt i finished most sets earlier than i couldve..
> 
> lump is now very hard to feel for and i`m now hoping im` defo on last few weeks of it.
> 
> shouldnt complain cos i`d have been gutted if this hadnt worked, ive also been very lucky not to have aching joints presumably cos letro leaves you very dry looking (except it hasnt with me at all lol)
> 
> ideally the lump will disappear and i`ll do it for 2 more weeks then start nolva to stop rebound.


Good stuff mate. I remember the relief I had getting rid of it. I'd run a very low dose of aromasin/adex aswell to help with the rebound management and then anyone one of nolva or ralox (hard as **** to get hold of) as you are.


----------



## justheretosnoop

Great news Cal.

Is that your first gyno experience? And would you go back on cycle again?


----------



## crazycal1

yes it is and i dont know.. 

my trainings going very well, i kept gains from a bullet cycle in feb and have grown without them.

tbh i`m sick of people gauging my advice and presuming my size is limited by it. (not aimed at anyone currently on here)

however at my age and with my frailties why should i worry about doing a few short cycles a year tops..

i`m torn.

i dont like using cancer drugs tho and thats what got me in this situation in the first place and i`m now using one of the strongest breast cancer drugs, that and wanting to save a few quid..

as far as i`m aware all AI`s or AE`s are cancer drugs.

i know all drugs have a medical use, but some bother me more than others i suppose..

fcuk i mean, its not like i`ll ever be in a place where i can compete naturally.. nor a huge desire to do it unnaturally, altho just occasionally like now i think hmmm... lol

noted on the aromasin/arimadex tom, is there a reason?

ive got more nolva than i can shake a stick at at the mo, not that thats a reason to not get one of the others..


----------



## Tom84

Well ralox and nolva are both agonists at breast that act on the estrogen receptor but they don't actually lower estrogen. AI's are anti-aromatases. Aromatase is an enzyme that synthesizes estrogen. Aromatase inhibitors block the synthesis of estrogen. So they actually lower the estrogen level as opposed to just acting on the receptor.

Basically SERMS stop estrogen acting on the receptor but AI's actually lower estrogen. (The reason its a cancer drug is because a lot of cancers require estrogen to grow and so AI's slow it down).

So nolva wouldn't stop a rebound it would just stop it doing anything. AI's would actually prevent a rebound. You'd run a very low dose to ease your estrogen back to homeostasis.

Actually getting rid of gyno made me slightly more likely to be reckless as I realised I could cure it.


----------



## Loz1466868022

Good advise there, a low dose ai is exactly what I would use to stop rebound and drop it down slowly ed oed ect , I'm taking my bullets soon I've got letrozole coming already have adex and formastane, from what I've been reading You got it early and dealt with it mate so great news , scares the bejesus out me I'm glad you've got it sorted

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Tom84

I had it 7 months in a country with a zero tolerance policy to gear. I got rid of it entirely post that time. Ran a horribly suppressive course to do it though (tbol, anavar and proviron, then last two weeks letro carried on until it went, then adex and nolva easing off the adex and the nolva over 6 weeks and boom. Gyno free since 03. Ok it wasn't 03 but then it wouldn't rhyme would it


----------



## Tom84

Do you reckon the views here go by most viewed? So Nick, Doug, DJ then me? Seems logical....


----------



## glod

re books that u have posted what about this system 5/3/1: The Simplest and Most Effective Training System to Increase Raw Strength??

I've just got this as a pdf but from reviews that I've seen, seems a good system, not only for power-lifters but for all of us gym rats too


----------



## crazycal1

never heard of it glod..

not a fan of systems as a rule they tend to be old ideas rehashed and reworded for the new era.

super squats is a classic.

it mentions breathing so hard your teeth hurt.

now that is truly manning up and giving it everything you got.. 



> Do you reckon the views here go by most viewed? So Nick, Doug, DJ then me? Seems logical....


youve lost me mr.spock..

the thread that has most views has most views lol


----------



## Tom84

The 'viewers' of this thread below? Do you reckon it goes in order of who has viewed it most


----------



## webadmin1466867919

Parky said:


> The 'viewers' of this thread below? Do you reckon it goes in order of who has viewed it most


No I don't think so, as much as I like viewing the journals I doubt I will have come close to the amount of times other people have viewed the journal, however its possible it would be (Admins,Mods,Users) but still I'm not convinced on that either...


----------



## Tom84

No because Elle and Dorsey are right down the list. I don't know I hardly ever read or comment on journals and Nick used to all the time so could be possible? Maybe by posts or reputation or something else - it must order it somehow


----------



## justheretosnoop

Ugliest first then by the sound of it.

I'm on Tapa so can't see the list at mo to put any logic to it...


----------



## crazycal1

ahh i see what you mean..

i never looked closely and assumed it was alphabetical order lmfao.. i`m not observant.

yup noted on the AI`s over nolva, however why not just do low dose letro for the last weeks?

i have to pyramid down, last dose being 0.5mg? which presumably i could then run for 2 weeks?


----------



## crazycal1

i think the last person on the list is the last viewer of the thread basically.


----------



## crazycal1

loz why you gonna use letro for a bullet only cycle dude?

i got my lump cos of the addition of 10mg of dbol im assuming.

i know doug says dont do anything with a bullet but 1 bullet n 1x10mg of dbol doesnt equal 2 bullets, n bullets gimme dry joints (just like winny did for me- i lasted 3 days on it i think)

ive been reading SS and i`m thinking i may be getting some good recent results due to the pairing of squats n sldl n painfully deep breathing to get me thru the sets.

View attachment 4633
View attachment 4634
View attachment 4635


this is my kinda inspiring stuff.


----------



## crazycal1

View attachment 4636


late nite warts and all pic, totally stone cold and untrained.

lol my new headphones, i really need to get a decent camera/i phone, under lights the clarity of my 5meg is pants..


----------



## The Trixsta

TheCrazyCal - The Night Walker

Nice definition in legs.


----------



## crazycal1

cheers bud, i had just walked the dogs  thats why i was so awake and unclothed cos i was hot still.

actually cuts are on the way out and altho pleased i still have them i rather like the denseness, which is new..


----------



## Loz1466868022

TheCrazyCal said:


> loz why you gonna use letro for a bullet only cycle dude?
> 
> i got my lump cos of the addition of 10mg of dbol im assuming.
> 
> i know doug says dont do anything with a bullet but 1 bullet n 1x10mg of dbol doesnt equal 2 bullets, n bullets gimme dry joints (just like winny did for me- i lasted 3 days on it i think)
> 
> .


Letro will be just cautionary cal that's all just to have handy in case of an emergency.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## justheretosnoop

Parky said:


> No because Elle and Dorsey are right down the list. I don't know I hardly ever read or comment on journals and Nick used to all the time so could be possible? Maybe by posts or reputation or something else - it must order it somehow


It's based on date viewed, bottom right (i.e. last on the list) being most recent. Hover over the names, it tells you dates/times.


----------



## crazycal1

now i get to see who`s perving over my pics then


----------



## crazycal1

107.5kg squats 2x10 went very good.

i was gonna try doing 20 for 1 set but the weight is too heavy to try that, i`d need to start back at 90 or so..

you cant just change a rep range and do it justice, i wont be able to do it beltless as id hoped either, back just doesnt like it.

i tried some visualisationing, plus i`d built myself up to attempt 20 reps so i was abit scared bout it..

as a result i`m looking forward to owning 110 again 

i backed deads off a lot down to 110-120kg and found i got a lot more feeling in my hams.

3 sets of pulldowns and 2 sets of calves, i was shattered, couldnt do last set of calves, couldnt even contemplate them.


----------



## crazycal1

107.5kg squats 2x10 went very good.

i was gonna try doing 20 for 1 set but the weight is too heavy to try that, i`d need to start back at 90 or so..

you cant just change a rep range and do it justice, i wont be able to do it beltless as id hoped either, back just doesnt like it.

i tried some visualisationing, plus i`d built myself up to attempt 20 reps so i was abit scared bout it..

as a result i`m looking forward to owning 110 again 

i backed deads off a lot down to 110-120kg and found i got a lot more feeling in my hams.

3 sets of pulldowns and 2 sets of calves, i was shattered, couldnt do last set of calves, couldnt even contemplate them.


----------



## crazycal1

the order of all those names has changed now..

now i see the nick, extreme, dj order of names..


----------



## crazycal1

well my lump is still there, bigger than i thought, i dont like probing meself much and its moved or receded again i think..

in fact it seems to recede rather than shrink i spose.

altho its much smaller than at its largest.

if i chose to stop letro would it restart growing or stay as is? thats tonites googling task.

i`m not fussed as is, n as i mentioned before would like to be finished in a months time.

dont want to stop early, but my guts telling me its only gonna shrink down so far..

it may have been this size for years cos i wouldnt have noticed it where it is now..

i guess all this would tempt me to err on the side of caution with future hormone use rather than give me the confidence to do more.. i`m overthinking this one a lot lol


----------



## The Trixsta

Remember on your site I told you about a lump I thought I had, talked about getting some Nolva, that lumps still there, nothing noticeable like, I think I believed it was a lump as I'd never felt my nipples before, I dont believe it's anything naughty now. Not at all. Perhaps I over thought that, just sayin lol


----------



## crazycal1

well still not up to 3x a week, shoulders are still sore from doing 3x12 bench and similar for mili press.

biceps was sposed to be the plan on the third day with back, but i did back after squats and deads just in case on monday altho this probly doesn't help me not feeling recovered. the higher reps really made a diff from a crushingly heavy weight..

i`d be lying trixsta if i hadnt worried about what my lump couldve been..


----------



## crazycal1

110kg on squats sunday, i have done 111kg before but not with such good slow form.

for me it feels brstd heavy compared to what i dead lift which is relatively speaking much much more even if they are partial.

i really dislike squatting and when i`m at pb level theyre really fcuking painful..

i know i`m gonna get my weight and i suspect i`ll get the next increment, but this is when i say training is more important than food.

i know i can eat right for the next year if i had to predict it, but the coming weeks of increments on squats are everything, ive spent 3? months building weights up and THIS will or should be my best gaining period for muscle 8 months.

getting the weights on squats and keeping progression going right now means everything, where possible my life will revolve around getting the next plate on the bar.

it`ll be will power, self discipline, and pure bloody mindedness thats gonna do it along with being scared of failure, inspired by being scared by the pain of the set.


----------



## crazycal1

seedy soya bread, 1 slice of cheese, 2 eggs, half a tin of beans, 3/4 pint of skimmed


----------



## bornagainmeathead

That's my kind of brekkie.

Sent from my own little world


----------



## crazycal1

dear god i couldnt eat that first thing..

i cant eat hot food first thing lol


----------



## bornagainmeathead

I can eat anything any time of day Cal lol


----------



## crazycal1

youre an animal!!

i`m slightly jealous..


----------



## justheretosnoop

Couldn't you stomach an omelette or cooked oats in the morning Cal?


----------



## crazycal1

Nope the thought makes me ill... That's why i blend the oats...its still the same food..


----------



## crazycal1

Spider to squat today, but thighs were aching from something i did yesterday, so I manned up and am taking an extra day to rest up. Bit of a cnut cos today took a lot of planningn training times n playing Cupid lol..


----------



## crazycal1

hmmm got me 110 on squats.

didnt rack the bar correctly for the first time ever and missed the RHS hook and the bar dropped a good foot one side.

didnt think much of it at the time, but me backs now feeling very wrong..

bit of a bugger..

got it on vid so i might share the hilarity :becky:


----------



## crazycal1

100 000


----------



## crazycal1

well im very lucky..

my back isnt as bad as i thought, but i know i was close to another 5 months off like last year..

wangled a chiro appointment today and will be taking at least 10 days off before either trying squats or ditching them.

its gonna be funny in 20 years time when finding out who makes anonymous comments to you online (ie you tube you cnut) is gonna be as easy as clicking a button..

lotta "hetero" dudes out there seemingly hoping i`m gay.


----------



## justheretosnoop

Brush it off mate, its pathetic...

How's the venture coming along?


----------



## The Trixsta

TheCrazyCal said:


> seedy soya bread, 1 slice of cheese, 2 eggs, half a tin of beans, 3/4 pint of skimmed


I eat the same bread, soya and linseed, Burgen? 

View attachment 4656


----------



## crazycal1

yup thats the stuff trixsta, i use soy/hemp/skimmed milk in shakes too for a few diff proteins..

i`m a trying dorsey dude.. just had a little slip of venom there..

cheers meathead 

the ventures coming on slowly, its a process that cant be rushed unfortunately..

i`ll drop you a mail..

my backs feeling ok now, but it takes nothing at all to make it ache.. so altho i`ll be trying out the odd set to see if it sets my back off, or more likely if i can find something that doesnt i`ll be taking a few weeks off training, which is a bugger cos i`m peaking on growth right now.

hoping not to lose all momentum tho, just gotta keep my powder dry and not rush anything.

i may well drop squats for good, it was an accident that caused this but i suspect my back was ripe for it thru squatting..

it`ll be a shame to drop my ROM to partials but old trusty is gonna make a huge reappearance.

ive not beeen able to pair trap bar with sldl before so we shall see what occurs..


----------



## glod

do u see a big difference between squats and a push on a machine? my neck is always sore after squats and i do not like the feeling, it's to close to neurological-system that could cause some damage, yes, no? just askin;-)


----------



## renshaw

glod said:


> do u see a big difference between squats and a push on a machine? my neck is always sore after squats and i do not like the feeling, it's to close to neurological-system that could cause some damage, yes, no? just askin;-)


I used to get that!! Doing a few light shoulder exercises and other exercises seem to make bar fit easer  light i mean 20 reps x 6 kg lat front and side lat raises etc. Also not doing them a day or two after training shoulders. Seems to loosen up the flexibility.

Anyways, How things Cal?? Getting any further in sorting new place etc?? Not read anything on yours in the two week I was away + this week! so sorry if you've said many times lol


----------



## crazycal1

whats a push on a machine bud???

if squats hurt your neck, raise your shoulders more which will raise your trap and give the bar some meat to sit on..

also get the bar im guessing further down your neck..

also create as much tension in your body as you can (then focus on getting more and more tension for the next few years)

take a massive lungfull of air as you LOWER (not drop), creating even more tension in your thorax and time your exhale perfectly with the explosive drive with your hips.

anticipate breathing out even before your lungs are full, the thinking time will then create a perfect strong exhalation timed perfectly with hip drive.

every single muscle in you bid need s to be tight from your feet to you calves to you hams and quads, to your glutes to your abs, to you back and chest, bi`s and tri`s all the way thru to your ears, your teeth should hurt cos your breathing so violently (bit of super squats there boys)

with the only movement being at your hips and then your knees, oh and chest up all the time!!!!!

i could write pages on body tension and breathing, theyre not just bullet points in a list of directives for an exercise they should be flagged with flashing lights n nekkid ladies lol..

in fact every bullet point in a list could be broken down and worked on heavily to improve form and efficiency.. fans

this is one of those posts my buds will take on board..

you know who your are luv..and you sugar tits!


----------



## crazycal1

lol youre all thinking which one of those likes is sugar tits 

good one luv 

fcuking back ached from walking dog just now  might be cos one of the lil fcukers is sooo slow i`m constantly being twisted..

gonna try a 1 dog stomp tomoz, altho that fcuker pulls like mad  and yes i do stick them on the same hand to counter balance lol but that tweaks my tennis elbow ifs its around.


----------



## The Trixsta

The Night Walker


----------



## glod

I meant leg press machine cheers bud will do as u said


----------



## Ftblk36

First time I read anything about squats that I could actually visualise and made sense to me!! Will be putting it to use in about 3 hrs!! Ta luv!!

Sent from the darkest region of my brain!!


----------



## crazycal1

lol i got so descriptive my spelling and grammar got worse than usual.. cant lift without passion tho..

lol the nite walker.. its the best time of day..

midnite walk nearly everyniite.. no excuses.


----------



## crazycal1

dog stomp done, only 30 mins but at full speed, for those of you with apps i walked up 3/4 of a mile of the longest steepest hill in norwich..

a sign post told me so lol.

backs ok.

got nasty fcuking shin pumps tho, i`m a martyr too them


----------



## crazycal1

[video=youtube;SjRkU3ApOx8]






we stopped for a bit of stick play


----------



## crazycal1

*1200 views* in less than 6 days!

get in!

did a light workout with 2 of my ladies using theyre weights, superslow and for 1 1/2 reps each time etc..

backs fine..

[email protected] bench.

lol then i had a kebab.. a dirty donner too..

just caught the end of enter the dragon, love that word edification..

bruce had some physique for a dude who never lifted regular weights (i`m guessing) OMFG if he only had.

who cares about lack of speed, he`d look the dogs.

now off out with dogs...

i am after all the nitewalker...


----------



## crazycal1

just been for a walk, its humid today and really apparent my inner thighs are rubbing quite annoyingly..

i remember as i was starting training talking to someone at the time i thought was a big dude who had this problem..

i was well jell :becky:

however it means i now know i need far more meat on my outer thighs and outer hams.

i`m also interestingly sore as fcuk from my light weight super high tension workout yesterday..

did a few medium weight milipress today and me back hurts abit..

didnt stop me going for a stomp too..

if i cant train, i walk.. i do something..


----------



## crazycal1

well im not gonna be training for another week.. at least..

so gonna ease myself off letro, as there certainly wont be any bullets cycles for a while..

100% done with squats.

be intersting to see what my weight does off letro, i`m sposed to be dry as a bone right now, but i dont feel it.. never had any aching joints either and bullets n winny both give it to me..

i`m also hoping the lethargy i`m feeling is down to letro n not just general stress..


----------



## The Trixsta

i was well jell :becky:

Well Jell?

You don't do you? lol


----------



## crazycal1

fcuk no, some essex bint i know on face book uses it tho lol..


----------



## The Trixsta

Oh god I thought when you used the phrase it meant you watch TOWIE. lol I would rather suffer water torture or stick pins in these eyes of mine ha


----------



## crazycal1

how dare you Sir!!!

i`m an eastenders man.. with a bit of ninja warrior on the side..

fcukit no walk tonite.. not just cos its perishing, but ive got a day off tomoz and it started at 9 tonite (ie friday nite)

my back feels seductively ok right now..

gets ya thinking about trying another light one tomoz lol..

View attachment 4699


pure filth! i want some in black..

out any day soon..


----------



## The Trixsta

If no walk, why so late up tonight, less sleep = less growth right? lol  u gotta be getting only 6 hours or something lol


----------



## crazycal1

lol i get up at mid day fresh as a daisy dude..

i never ever get less than eight, its one of my keys :wink:


----------



## The Trixsta

Good stuff, I must get to sleep soon lol, will only be getting 4 or 5 gotta be up at 9 :/


----------



## crazycal1

Be careful Bud, for me lack of sleep means atrophy


----------



## crazycal1

backs feeling seductively better..

did a few chins today..literally 3 or 4 and altho backs slightly tight i think its ok, did some bi curls, which stress my back too and again feels ok..

chiro on tuesday and as letro is leaving me feeling like a lazy fcuk i`ll hang on a few more days, get over any chiro stiffness and restart upper bod..


----------



## crazycal1

The generic bulking routine - BodyRecomposition Support Forums

im not so keen on frequency, but the rest sounds pretty good..


----------



## The Trixsta

How's the walking been these last few nights? Bit nippy now eh lol


----------



## crazycal1

The Trixsta said:


> How's the walking been these last few nights? Bit nippy now eh lol


yeah its getting fcuking fresh out there.. rain tonite too..

thing you gotta understand about me is dude, is that i`m a motherfcuking machine.. 

nah lol i feel guilty if the dogs dont get worked, the lil one would never go out and be happy with a fitted catheter and colostomy bag tho, but i tell her she`s a lucky lil girl :becky:

she`s got a cauliflower ear at the mo, had it drained 2x and boy did she squaeal second time, its looking like an op, i wasnt gonna bother, but her ears hot and not just fluid filled but really fcuking tightly filled now..

i had a lot of ops with my last dog and now i look back some unnecessary ones, so am not so quick to have things off these days..

had a little workout today, odddly chose to do some sldl, did singles at 110 and a set of 10 partials, 45kg`s off my pb and felt heavy, backs aching abit but ok, just did a few diff exercises testing my back out..

new thing is to try and get clients to do a set of 30 chins timed.. best so far is 7 mins (soz jim, jo took you today) really interested to see how i do when me backs ok.. no fcuking partials chinning as low as poss to straight arms at the bottom, no bombing them out bouncing and dropping, all good slow chins.

ive been on bulbine for erm 4 days and its counter acting the eunach like effects of letro already, seriously dudes its good stuff, n if you can afford it get some reload.

ive got i think 400 tubs of it too plough thru and i`ll be using it all year round.


----------



## crazycal1

The Trixsta said:


> How's the walking been these last few nights? Bit nippy now eh lol


yeah its getting fcuking fresh out there.. rain tonite too..

thing you gotta understand about me is dude, is that i`m a motherfcuking machine.. 

nah lol i feel guilty if the dogs dont get worked, the lil one would never go out and be happy with a fitted catheter and colostomy bag tho, but i tell her she`s a lucky lil girl :becky:

she`s got a cauliflower ear at the mo, had it drained 2x and boy did she squaeal second time, its looking like an op, i wasnt gonna bother, but her ears hot and not just fluid filled but really fcuking tightly filled now..

i had a lot of ops with my last dog and now i look back some unnecessary ones, so am not so quick to have things off these days..

had a little workout today, odddly chose to do some sldl, did singles at 110 and a set of 10 partials, 45kg`s off my pb and felt heavy, backs aching abit but ok, just did a few diff exercises testing my back out..

new thing is to try and get clients to do a set of 30 chins timed.. best so far is 7 mins (soz jim, jo took you today) really interested to see how i do when me backs ok.. no fcuking partials chinning as low as poss to straight arms at the bottom, no bombing them out bouncing and dropping, all good slow chins.

ive been on bulbine for erm 4 days and its counter acting the eunach like effects of letro already, seriously dudes its good stuff, n if you can afford it get some reload.

ive got i think 400 tubs of it too plough thru and i`ll be using it all year round.


----------



## The Trixsta

haha! a motherfcuking machine, that you are my friend! 

I funking love the cold weather and grey skies, thats my type of weather, probably cus Im fair skinned, don't deal with the sun too well! was proper ginger as a kid, sorta faded now, people hardly knew I once had bright orange hair haha :lol:

It's good you look after your dogs and are so passionate about them, I hate seeing these [email protected] with dogs who use them for protection, only walk they get is when the owner needs to go somewhere, the rest of the time the dog has to sit in all day. Loads of them types of people in margate, shouldn't have dogs.

This is my friends dog Zak, they call him Rooney at times, or Zakaroooooooney! loool - Lovely dog he is!

View attachment 4738


----------



## crazycal1

trained for first time properly in 3 weeks today, all abit random and ended up doing a FB routine.

100 BW squats ahem lol rest paused after 50 in groups of 5, all good solid parallel reps tho. (fecking killed me)

incline bench 6x6x10x 60kg, way harder than i expected.

a laying pulldown i do for 2x10 finishing each set with some kelso type shrugs, then a regualr set of pulldowns.

2 sets of x man styledb press then straight into a set of military press.

1 set of x man bicep db curls, then straight into a set of ez curls.

then some very partial curls extreme showed me that lee preist showed him 

backs good, lotta pumps from the x man stuff.

jim aka rocky face squatted 112.5kg today which is more than ive done.. he was too shattered to gloat.

started out on sldl and hit the wall.. he`d worked late scoffed food abit too close to trainin, took double the time to cycle home and had a lil puke on the way 

had a short posing session with him the other day and after a cut we`ll be sticking some pics up.

we really need to show his abs off before he bulks again, but training will stay exactly the same.

ive been rewatching my sets at 110kg and the subsequent bar dropping incedent and my reps actually look better than jims even tho i`m finding them much harder.. i have to lay down afterwards lol, whereas jim being a fit fcuker who doesnt smoke just prowls..

i am holding my form much better than him tho but thats experience for you, however being outlifted by someone smaller than me after only 4-5 months training is a pisser.

i`d say im basically not built for squattting, more for deading but he`s no different really than me..(limb leverages)

i appear to put a lot into squats but get little power output, ive got a big dude with exactly the same squatting issue, smashes deads tho.

got an enormous big boned dude who can squat and dead big but has real probs with pressing.. most oddd...

anyhoo upshot is for now i`m gonna do bw squats or figure out a pre exhaust till my backs strong and give squats another go, on vid after a couple of watches the bar drop was quite bad and wouldve tweaked most backs.

right then, i`m off out for a walk.


----------



## crazycal1

actually quite keen to weigh myself tomoz, i weighed myself after a shake today and was 12"8.

very odd the way my bodys reacted since i started letro.. altho it could just be a coincidence..

ive been on 4-5000 cals a day for a long time, why is my weight going up now?

be handy if it continues.. altho i will be reigning it in if get any heavier around the waist 

i may have mentioned i bulk like tony soprano, ie like a spider eating an apple..


----------



## The Trixsta

Tony Soprano looks good with his weight, adds to his personality, if he looked any less fat he'd loose a bit of credibility lol


----------



## crazycal1

thanks bud, most generous..

lol you obviously never saw the scene where tonys collecting his mail at the bottom of the drive in his open dressing gown.. bullfrog! lol

watched 8mm last nite, he`s a nsty fcuk in that too..

i still intend on my finishing weight to be 12 stone, but i think i`d need to hit around 13 stone still n cut back.

however its one thing to bulk and another to stuff fat around your waist and say heeeeey i`m 13 stone if i cut a couple of pounds i`m gonna look TONK!

the forums are full of these dudes..

now for the scales!!!!

well fcukaduck!

i`m 12"8 still on empty bowels!

when i did trt a year back, i felt my metabolism "normalized" ie when i ate more i gained weight rather than my stressed metabolism burning it all off (i went from 11"4 to 12"4 in 6 weeks on the same cals-i`m guessing around 4000 at the time)

it feels like something has normalized my metabolism again.

if gaining weight had always been this easy just by eating more i`d be in a very different place, but then i could say if i hadnt needed a fusion i wouldnt be in the place i am now.

i know and understand more about my body from these negative experiences than not going thru them.

there are times when you cant "just" cut or bulk cos life wont let you.. gear can help massively overcome these periods, fcuk test is practically an anti depressant..

damn lol 12"8 naturally...  n still 4 abs! well 4 abs and looking 6 months preggers at same time 

dirty bulking is certainly helping and if i`m careful not to allow fat increase to much ( i wonder if my consistent daily and nightly walks are controlling this) its a good tool for us ectos to use.

i`m now convinced running is a bad option for cardio, one of my biggest clients is training for an ultra marathon and is losing size and strength weekly.. true he`s doing nutty amounts of it tho..

liked this site alot.

http://www.ironmagazine.com/2012/how-to-fix-95-of-diet-and-physique-problems/

theres some great articles on this site.. its even shown me how to train hi vol and not burn out 

obviously i dont agree how it says training is the easy part of growing and i suspect jim doesnt either lol..

how to benefit from planned over training!

http://www.ironmagazine.com/2012/how-to-benefit-from-planned-overtraining/

oddly most people train from unplanned overtraining, or overreaching as it says, add in that deload period regular (oh the atrophy) and 4x aweek should work if you can deal with reduced training.


----------



## The Trixsta

TheCrazyCal said:


> thanks bud, most generous..
> 
> lol you obviously never saw the scene where tonys collecting his mail at the bottom of the drive in his open dressing gown.. bullfrog! lol
> 
> watched 8mm last nite, he`s a nsty fcuk in that too..
> 
> i still intend on my finishing weight to be 12 stone, but i think i`d need to hit around 13 stone still n cut back.
> 
> however its one thing to bulk and another to stuff fat around your waist and say heeeeey i`m 13 stone if i cut a couple of pounds i`m gonna look TONK!
> 
> the forums are full of these dudes..
> 
> now for the scales!!!!
> 
> well fcukaduck!
> 
> i`m 12"8 still on empty bowels!
> 
> when i did trt a year back, i felt my metabolism "normalized" ie when i ate more i gained weight rather than my stressed metabolism burning it all off (i went from 11"4 to 12"4 in 6 weeks on the same cals-i`m guessing around 4000 at the time)
> 
> it feels like something has normalized my metabolism again.
> 
> if gaining weight had always been this easy just by eating more i`d be in a very different place, but then i could say if i hadnt needed a fusion i wouldnt be in the place i am now.
> 
> i know and understand more about my body from these negative experiences than not going thru them.
> 
> there are times when you cant "just" cut or bulk cos life wont let you.. gear can help massively overcome these periods, fcuk test is practically an anti depressant..
> 
> damn lol 12"8 naturally...  n still 4 abs! well 4 abs and looking 6 months preggers at same time
> 
> dirty bulking is certainly helping and if i`m careful not to allow fat increase to much ( i wonder if my consistent daily and nightly walks are controlling this) its a good tool for us ectos to use.
> 
> i`m now convinced running is a bad option for cardio, one of my biggest clients is training for an ultra marathon and is losing size and strength weekly.. true he`s doing nutty amounts of it tho..
> 
> liked this site alot.
> 
> How To Fix 95% of Diet and Physique Problems
> 
> theres some great articles on this site.. its even shown me how to train hi vol and not burn out
> 
> obviously i dont agree how it says training is the easy part of growing and i suspect jim doesnt either lol..
> 
> how to benefit from planned over training!
> 
> How To Benefit From Planned Overtraining
> 
> oddly most people train from unplanned overtraining, or overreaching as it says, add in that deload period regular (oh the atrophy) and 4x aweek should work if you can deal with reduced training.


I remember that scene very well haha! 8mm I found a bit of a weird film. Well, I was around 14 when I watched it, perhaps that had something to do with finding it weird LOL

Well done on the weight, pleased to see you're getting what you want after a lot of issues you've been through affecting your training to a certain extent.

Haha TONK! A lot of the youth around Kent use that word, it's a chav like word I believe, I would know this as I believe I think I'm classed as one what with wearing tracksuit bottoms, t shirt and trainers :becky:


----------



## crazycal1

dude id have shat myself watching 8mm at 14, no wonder you compensate by wearing shell bottoms heh heh!

lol one of the young gunz i used to train used the word.. he wanted to be propa tonk i seem to remember :becky:

thanks bud, weight gains good, but i would like to feel i had some control over it, i dont like relying on luck..

right then i got up ermm quite late so i better go have my first shake of the day..


----------



## crazycal1

the bulbine i`m using is leaving me with a very nice sense of wellbeing, on par with any hormonal well being ive experienced.

talking of which i`m gonna be running some base powders transdermally and then subL.

test e only really workd in small doses. i used test e due to the info i had at the time, now i compare molecular mass of test e and test p, the test p wouldve been a better option due to the lower MM.

however using a base powder with no ester is a far better option.

most of the "bro`s" on anabolic minds seem to use only test, tren or boldenone, nandrolone should be viable too which is the one i want to try along with test.

all the old ph`s were done subL, but while theres a transdermal forum there aint no subL one.

it does crop up and no one disses the idea but it seems to be a mystical subject..

tbh compounding your own transdermals is made to sound far harder than it is.. grind your powder, heat your carrier, stir it in.. that doesnt take weeks of research #####

its exactly the same process to crate a subL, again no one ever says hey ive tried that, doesnt work..

orals are regarded as weaker or dont grow as much muscle as injectables for a reason, its cos you use far less of them and you cant run them as long or shouldnt (read a very interesting bit about 3 month cycles being very common back in the day)

transdermal and subL offer greater absorbtion than orals and thats a fact, so i`m gonna dabble further and see if i can get any of them to work..

on a side note my thighs are killing me from BW squats.. might try and stick with them and see how many i can build up to..

thats something i only want to try once in my life lol cos its gonna be painful..


----------



## crazycal1

doing me shopping in tescos..

in a queue for the till, suddenly i`m getting hot as fcuk, just like in the bad old stress days, then i remember ive taken some reload from bulk supps direct which has beta alanine in phew lol..

jumpers off tho and ive got my oldest blim holed t shirt on with ash or some such crap down the front feeling really not cool lol and the wrinkled old crone behind the till asked me if i was a bodybuilder after spying my mountain of 21 nanas (she obviously hasnt read any of parkys posts on fruit lol)

why yes i am (sorta i go)  ..

i love you, you beautiful wrinkled old crone 

(someone noticed lol)


----------



## crazycal1

doing me shopping in tescos..

in a queue for the till, suddenly i`m getting hot as fcuk, just like in the bad old stress days, then i remember ive taken some reload from bulk supps direct which has beta alanine in phew lol..

jumpers off tho and ive got my oldest blim holed t shirt on with ash or some such crap down the front feeling really not cool lol and the wrinkled old crone behind the till asked me if i was a bodybuilder after spying my mountain of 21 nanas (she obviously hasnt read any of parkys posts on fruit lol)

why yes i am (sorta i go)  ..

i love you, you beautiful wrinkled old crone 

(someone noticed lol)


----------



## bornagainmeathead

She was trying to chat you up dude and you didn't take her on :thumb


----------



## Loz1466868022

It's getting desperate when you start taking compliments from old ladies

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## crazycal1

meat/loz, its allways a missed opportunity when the lady can take her teeth out lol

however whilst i can still justabout manage things men should be able to do and the bulbines helping.. i find the subject kinda unintersting so i shall probably be adding in some test as ive been mentioning and coming off letro soon and either continueing or just avoiding a rebound with some arimadex.

its a big dilemma currently as i`m kinda ok to train if i`m careful, not ideal time for a cycle which id be the first to say, but i`ve got several plans ongoing, this transdermal experiment is a recent thing and has got me thinking and an article on volume training i read recently is tempting me (basically deload every 4th week and train 1-2x only)

i`m only 3 weeks off squatting a pb and it depends how next few weeks go.

saying all that i`m still not hugely keen on using cancer drugs on a recreational basis, if bulbines there for pct there must be an alternative (c`mon doug  )

until i started transdermal googling i was pondering 6 weeks of t bullets, dianobol and anavar..

i`d been thinking

1 bullet and 10mg of dbol (for dry joints)(doug says only do bullets alone but 10mg doesnt = another bullet.) 3 weeks

30mg dbol and anavar (never got as far as how much of it) last 3 weeks. (it wouldve been winny instead of dbol but..dry joints..

anyhoo time for some dwarf..


----------



## The Trixsta

Always an interesting read this Journal, definitely my favourite. You've got humour, intelligence and wittiness all rolled into one  - Quite the character aren't we cal lol :couch2: haha


----------



## glod

u don't like needles bro do u?


----------



## crazycal1

no glod i dont, i feint from vein injections on a random basis  i dont even fret about it any more, so im never taken seriously when i say i might feint..

i have the last laugh when i`m on the floor..told ya so :becky:

however thats not why i dont use injectables in the usual way.

i simply dont want to do any needle drugs recreationally. i`m not comparing any illegal drugs with gear or grouping them in the way anyone might be thnking, its just a total no no.

mrs.cal would inject me if i asked her, feinting wouldnt be an issue,n ive done mates before..

*i simply dont NEED to be a size that warrants it.*

i am however a dabbler..

on the yanks forums ive been perusing you see the occasional comment like if youre not prepared to inject you should do steroids.. load of old cnut..

a certain method of delivery doesnt mean youre allowed or ready.

damn i know dudes that would inject paracetamol if they could.. all leads to staying on far too long with that mindset.. and then when you come off the sh1t hits the fan.. ive had mates fall apart post cycle and mates turn on me and then themselves..

ive set myself a goal of a physique that i hope will stand out, but also one thats realistic and possible to enjoy for the next 20 years, with minimal gear use and i hope something i can maintain with little effort well relatively so..

i can hold a very low level of bf easily so if i can get my muscle up enuf to show it off without looking a ripped skeleton i`ll be sorted.

i want a classic physique..

aww trix cheers matey, what a nice thing to say..

manhug dude..

i just try and keep it real, and you are one of the most real of anyone on here..


----------



## Ben_Dover

TheCrazyCal said:


> doing me shopping in tescos..
> 
> in a queue for the till, suddenly i`m getting hot as fcuk, just like in the bad old stress days, then i remember ive taken some reload from bulk supps direct which has beta alanine in phew lol..
> 
> jumpers off tho and ive got my oldest blim holed t shirt on with ash or some such crap down the front feeling really not cool lol and the wrinkled old crone behind the till asked me if i was a bodybuilder after spying my mountain of 21 nanas (she obviously hasnt read any of parkys posts on fruit lol)
> 
> why yes i am (sorta i go)  ..
> 
> i love you, you beautiful wrinkled old crone
> 
> (someone noticed lol)


Hot rock top and a basket of nana's???

You ain't no bb'er, that was my nan


----------



## crazycal1

lol tell your nan she had a close escape..

she dont wanna go there with me... i get funkehh!


----------



## crazycal1

[video=youtube;UxjCzSP30wM]




not often i watch vids i but i keep hearing how some of the dudes on here really like kai greene..

funny bit at 23 mins+ :becky:


----------



## The Trixsta

TheCrazyCal said:


> [video=youtube;UxjCzSP30wM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not often i watch vids i but i keep hearing how some of the dudes on here really like kai greene..
> 
> funny bit at 23 mins+ :becky:


Love that, what a guy! Inspirational


----------



## Brockyboy

Kaiser Greene the people champion!

What was the funny bit??..all the supp advertising?


----------



## The Trixsta

Think when he was talking about representing all the ugly and short people lol


----------



## crazycal1

i interpreted it as what he was saying was talk is easy, back it up with actions. (he seems to mention science there)

it was intersting listening to him training a dude and talking about tension and mind muscle focus, then i saw him train with dorian who then kept trying to get him to enforce the static part of the move after the neg, evry time kai was entering the positve phase again before dorian wanted him to..

dorian enforced it for a couple of reps and every time after that kai was off barely before he finished his neg phase.

i like mr.yates way of teaching and his style alot..

how and what he teaches is very similar to how i try to go about things, so i`ll be looking at lot of his stuff.

i dont watch many/any vids as a rule cos theres so much crap out there, but his stuffs good.


----------



## glod

coool dude i like ur attitude keep it real and u'll do very well


----------



## crazycal1

no keyboard today


----------



## webadmin1466867919

TheCrazyCal said:


> no keyboard today


Didn't get the memo on Keyboard free day so i'll chuck mine out the window right now!


----------



## webadmin1466867919

TheCrazyCal said:


> the wrinkled old crone behind the till asked me if i was a bodybuilder after spying my mountain of 21 nanas (she obviously hasnt read any of parkys posts on fruit lol)
> 
> why yes i am (sorta i go)  ..
> 
> i love you, you beautiful wrinkled old crone
> 
> (someone noticed lol)


She probably is thinking of nana man from the kids tv show who gets big every time he has a banana!


----------



## JGSPT1989

TheCrazyCal said:


> another 150 views my pretties!


They were probally all me haha I just spent my last couple of night shifts reading your entire journal lol took bladdy ages!! Lol interesting read though.


----------



## The Trixsta

Referring to the most viewed thread are we now lol  nearly there ha


----------



## crazycal1

bj, what about 2 double amputees, you can just have a set of legs lol..

DJ maybe i am banana man :wink:

the batteries ran out on my wireless keyboard, guttes i had to make a second trip to tescos, fcuking hate shopping.. i am toying with checking aldi out, they have (for one) very cheap nanas 

JGSPT1989 you must be mad driving thru all my babblings, but if the odd bit helps thats great.. (i can drone on abit)

trixsta has it right, i`m finally gonna take down the thread that people think involves meeting ronnie coleman this year..

this vid is fcuking awesome.. its like a titanic gnarly mousetrap, it is uber cool..

[video=youtube;M0jmSsQ5ptw]






and to finish with..

i got a thinking (bit sciencey i know) but hey..


----------



## crazycal1

12" 9 today..

wonder how far these cals are gonna take me..???

now coming off letro so am theoretically expecting some increase in weight from holding more water..

i certainly havent felt or looked dry whilst using it...:?


----------



## The Trixsta

TheCrazyCal said:


> 12" 9 today..
> 
> wonder how far these cals are gonna take me..???
> 
> now coming off letro so am theoretically expecting some increase in weight from holding more water..
> 
> i certainly havent felt or looked dry whilst using it...:?


Do you remember when you said you don't bother counting calories ? I'm sure that was you, apologies if I'm wrong lol. Basic science though right? Eating more than your maintenance level to grow.


----------



## crazycal1

yes twas me bud..

however ive been on around 4-5000 cals for the last year, its only now in the last 2 months my weight has gone up.

i`m more stressed in some ways than ive been all year, altho i`m dealing with it quite well so it s less of an issue..

i`m doing more regular cardio in the last month and i usually walk every day remember..

ive only been eating dirtier than i usually do since my weight increases have started, however its rare that it actually more than 2 cheat meals a week.

so sometimes 1+1 doesnt = 2

then it suddenly does.

the same cals i`m on now were holding me rigidly at 11"10-11.

there was no way i was gonna add more food in when i was 11"10 cos i couldnt physically do it.

however i shouldnt have needed to as i`m on more cals than pscarb ffs..

those online calculations do NOT work for everyone, in fact i d say they dont work for the majority of people cos you cant factor in life and how it fcuks with your metabolism..

i seem to have found myself finally in a place where one of those calcs might work now tho..

i feel like something has "normalized" my metabolism in a similar way trt did..

hope that makes sense bud and any ideas on why welcome..

there is a limit to how much weight i`ll allow on this time round as i`m now looking like dr.who actor colin baker now starring in the jungle rather than uber cool james gandolfi..

some lucky fcukers bulk and it goes on nicely all over, i never have..

obviously when i cut i`ll be lucky if ive out on a couple of pounds of muscle in that stone as its gone on quick for me (1lb a week recently?)

i`d be quite happy to cut back to 12 stone and simply not be fat lol

btw my gut doesnt simply get fat it distends like i`m on a slin gh ****tail  its rock hard rather than soft.. (ooh baby lol)

anyhoo randomly watched bloodsprt pretraining, i can finally say `im bigger than van damme and with a cut i reckon will exceed him alround..

this is something ive waited to say/feel for 10 years.

bolo didnt look so big either..:biggrin1:


----------



## The Trixsta

Parky said:


> Calorie counting is a completely flawed method though and on that we agree though for very different reasons.


That's disappointing to hear. I've not encountered any issues whilst counting calories and it does seem to work for me, very well in fact. In what ways is it flawed may I ask? As I understand it, 1 g of carbohydrates contains 4 calories and so does 1 g of protein whilst 1 g of fat contains 9 calories. If my macronutrient ratios are say, 50% protein 25% carbs 25% fats, where does the flaw lie? I understand about the calories which won't do anything that you want them to, as you said about the incomplete Amino profile etc. The only reason I ask is because I'm curious to know if I am wasting my time by counting my calories and working by a macronutrient make up.

Cal, I haven't got the slightest idea as to why you are now successfully putting on weight if you have been on the same calories for a year? Strange, but at the same time, a good strange


----------



## The Trixsta

Parky said:


> Because you need to incorporate
> 
> nutrient quality
> 
> nutrient timing
> 
> nutrient speed of digestion
> 
> micro nutrients
> 
> macro nutrients
> 
> You could eat 50% protein,25%C,25%F but what if you did it all at 9am?
> 
> You require different food in different hormonal states, and at differing levels of glycogen depletion, and your macronutrient make up is trial and error at best IMO.
> 
> I wrote a much longer post then it crashed so I can't be bothered to repeat. I base any diet I write for anyone now on leptin. Read Loz's blog and look at his start and end pics. He's added 20kg to his bench and lost some 15lbs of fat in 4 months. That's training 8 times a week if you count his intense cardio sessions.


I have been following Loz's journal and am very impressed with the progress he has made and continues to make. I'm obviously very uneducated when it comes to all the things you've said about nutrients, quality, timing, digestion etc, I'd love to have a read on this, is there anything you can recommend Parky?

I too am having issues posting, everytime I write a post I get the following message

Errors

The following errors occurred with your submission

Database Error

I have to post again so I always copy and paste things now in fear of losing a post like you did, thats happened a few times, its sickening, especially if you've wrote a long post.


----------



## crazycal1

Bob Peoples by Luke Corcoran

When people talk about the greatest deadlifters of all time some familiar names will come up, from Bolton to Coan there has been some bar bending, record shattering and mind blowing deadlifts over the years. The feats of Andy Bolton or Ed Coan will be nothing new to readers of this blog. However, a less familiar is that of Bob Peoples. However no discussion of the greatest deadlifters of all time would be complete without mentioning the man known to some as "Mr. Deadlift", Bob Peoples.

Unlike many legendary deadlifters Peoples was not a huge man, in fact he weighed around 180lbs, but the weights he lifted were huge: 728lb. What was also remarkable about Peoples was that he often deadlifted 4 or 5 days in a row, all at a time when the foam roller didn't exist let alone some of the pharmaceutical enhancers that might make such an effort much easier. People's was a farmer and years working long, hard hours on the farm built tremendous strength and stamina. He often trained after working for 8-10 hours a day lifting, dragging and pushing heavy equipment on his farm in Tennessee. What might now be called GPP was simply work to Peoples.

The story of Bob People's lifting journey was born on August 2nd 1910. He began lifting at the tender age of 9. The young People's started by lifting his father's dumbbells and just about anything else he could lay his hands on that was heavy enough to challenge him. Much of People's equipment was homemade such as 50 gallon drums that he filled with rocks. He also built was is considered by some to be the world's first power rack. Peoples made the rack out of heavy timbers, and although initially used this to work his lockout for his Military Press and Jerks, he quickly adapted this to the Deadlift. Peoples used the rack to do a variety of deadlift movements from partial deadlifts to negative deadlifts. Using this setup Peoples pulled 900lb from the pins. He also built a bar similar to what is now known as a Trap bar, although his was round the effect was the same. He also did deadlifts stood on blocks and these deficit deadlifts built awesome strength off the floor.

People's lifted in the era before powerlifting and many of his lifts were done at the end of bodybuilding shows as an exhibition lift or after competing in weightlifting meets. As a middle weight in 1937 he did a 150 pound press, a 160 pound snatch and a 205 pound clean and jerk in competition. His favourite and best lift was always the deadlift and at the age of 30 People's won the Tennessee State Olympic Lifting meet then after a long days lifting made his official deadlift of 600lbs. Following this Peoples suffered from a number of illnesses including a severe kidney problem. These illnesses are the type of lay off which would see many other lifters drift away and forget lifting for good, but not Peoples. The demands of being a farmer during the war years also took their toll but following the end of the war at Tennessee State championships in 1946, Peoples lifting returned to the heights it had reached previously as he won the light heavy weight division with a deadlift of 651.25lbs at a bodyweight of 175lbs, which was a world record, beating Jack Hope's record of 624.25lbs. In the same year Peoples passed the 700lb barrier, or at least he thought he had. After the lift the bar was weighed out at an agonising 699 pounds. It also turned out that he newspaper photographer who had turned up to catch the moment missed the lift so Bob did it again so he could get the photograph. Peoples did manage to did however break the 700lb barrier with a lift of 710lbs the same year. Bob's top deadlift was 728 pounds at a body weight of 178 pounds. He did all his lifts with an overhand grip, and of course at that time there were no power suits.

Part of the key to People's success, alongside his relentless work ethic, was his constant quest to perfect his form. Peoples would examine his form in a mirror over and over again, and would adjust and perfect his form accordingly. He kept meticulous notes and records of his training and his lifts. Eventually People's perfected the form which he used to pull his biggest lifts that made him famous across America.

People's form was unconventional and in his book "The Development of Physical Strength" he explained his reasoning behind it: "On October 4 I finally made a new world record Deadlift record of 700 pounds. At this time I was lifting on normally filled lungs. However, I then started lifting on empty lungs and with a round back - that is I would breathe out to normal, round my back, raise the hips, look down and begin the lift. I feel this is much safer than following the customary advice of the experts. By breathing out you lessen the internal pressure and by lifting with a round back you lessen the leverage - all of which adds many pounds to your lift."

Peoples thought that this form, similar to that executed by Konstantinov in recent years, although difficult to execute perfectly gave him the best possible leverages to shift the immense weights he lifted over the years.

Peoples also used the hook grip favoured by modern deadlift greats Koklayev and Gillingham and also pulled with his legs almost completely locked out, wearing just socks for footwear with his head and eyes facing down. This motion according to him actually shortened the back, and the stroke, at the same time. Some of history's greatest pullers used this style- Anello, Eisman and Gant although crucially they were all, like Peoples, built for the deadlift. All of People's contemporary rivals were much bigger men. One of those was William Boone, another one of the best deadlifters around at that time. Despite weighing close to 100lb more than Peoples in their head to head battle Peoples came out on top with a 700lb deadlift to Boone's 680lb. People's biggest ever lift was 728lb at a deadlifting exhibition at a bodybuilding show.

A lasting part of People's legacy is his inspiration to another great Strength Icon - Paul Anderson. Paul was so impressed by People's strength that he once claimed that Bob could have, given enough time and training pulled 1,000 lbs. This might seem fanciful exaggeration but given a proper deadlift bar, a deadlift suit and using standard weights rather than the setup used at each and every one of Peoples' massive pulls were performed using smaller 45lb and with extra weight literally tied to the bar so that it fit. 1,000lb might have been a stretch too far but who knows what Peoples' limits could have been had he been born today? We can but speculate but what we can do for sure is to appreciate People's legacy as one of the greatest deadlifters of all time.

[video=youtube;mpuPVa8WSSY]


----------



## bornagainmeathead

Wow!

Did I ever mention that I love deadlifts? Lol


----------



## Ftblk36

ANAL!!!

Sent from the darkest region of my brain!!


----------



## renshaw

Surprising stuff at his weight! XD I'm sure if you consistently did deads at that weight you'd fly up in weight as he did, on bench when was uneducated at training and did smith bench every time i trained at the start and was still about 30 kg up on what i do now!! Probably was stupid form pushing with back arched and leg twisting and pushing slightly with legs!!

Going to ask you on back issues...

Over last couple of weeks had two separate case of back pain, both relating to restraint at work. Before I've stopped training as waiting for gym to reopen .. Been two months now I've had back ache after restraints at work.

Do you think, back pain has always been there and not noticed because of blamed it on doms and healed within a week.. or training as actually protected my back??

Just seems odd.. doesn't feel the same as the doms!! But they could be mixed up with pulling muscles and doms. any thoughts matey?


----------



## renshaw

Parky said:


> So the guys enormous deads didn't advance his level of lean body mass all that much... shame he didn't know about effective dieting


But strong as an ox.... imagine him at Olympic lifting within the weight class. His lower weight would be a god send.


----------



## Loz1466868022

I didn't say I could win lol but now you mention it my money's on the star remember biggest physical change .

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## crazycal1

still plodding away, havent trained much in last 4 months, life, moving, building work..


----------



## justheretosnoop

Welcome back dude...

How was the move?


----------



## Neil R

Good to see you back bud!


----------



## crazycal1

s`up dudes 

the whole process was gargantuan dorsey. (james says hello lol he`s back and training after a bout of bowel cancer...#warrior)


----------



## justheretosnoop

TheCrazyCal said:


> s`up dudes
> 
> the whole process was gargantuan dorsey. (james says hello lol he`s back and training after a bout of bowel cancer...#warrior)


Are you up & running again though?

Time to unlock this thread me thinks...


----------



## crazycal1

no i dont want it unlocked. i wasnt planning on having any replies tbh.

i never stopped working all the way thru.. hard graft and food still maintains muscle.


----------



## Loz1466868022

Duuuuude How the devil =-) Hope alls well and new gym is the Dogs.


----------



## justheretosnoop

TheCrazyCal said:


> no i dont want it unlocked. i wasnt planning on having any replies tbh.


No point banging on to yourself if we can't all muck in!!!


----------



## crazycal1

hey loz how ya diddlin dude 

yeah gyms good, loads of living space too..

no doubt pics will be forth coming and a new crop of vids..shamelessly self promoting myself, hopefully with more panache that tyson furey


----------



## Loz1466868022

Superb! glad alls going good, I May even record my 190-200 deadlift for ya in the coming months x.


----------



## crazycal1

Dorsey said:


> No point banging on to yourself if we can't all muck in!!!


yeah well ive very little interest in what some people have to say mate, seems like the safest way to go about things and keep my gob shut when i read s**t on here i dont like.

he who shouts loudest is usually right on here and that boils my piss.


----------



## crazycal1

c mon then lozza, show the old fella how its done then 

you obviously havent been sitting round in your muthafcukin house shoes eating muuutherrrfcukin bon bons all day.. you LIIIVE for this s**t...

View attachment 5325


i command you to grow muthafcuka!

altho obviously i think his ideas on overtraining being the only way to grow as dubious at best lol..

got me yo elliot strengthcamp camo vest on order.. it`ll make me more anabolic


----------



## mightymariner

Good to see you're back dude!!!


----------



## mark_star1466868017

the new gym looks awesome, you've done a great job with it


----------



## crazycal1

mark_star said:


> the new gym looks awesome, you've done a great job with it


thanks bud, nice to see ya.. be better when ive got another rack tho


----------



## crazycal1

I`m finally quite enjoying calf training, more shockingly i`m getting into 15 rep sets too!

i`ve dropped the weights back on this exercise 3x i think over the past year (i use a tru squat machine with blocks set as a ramp) each time when the weights getting heavy realized i was using abit more momentum each week. i`m trying a unique way to grow that most stubborn of bodyparts i`m focussing on form to an almost zen like level lol or trying to.

that mean no momentum whatsoever!

i`ve had better results this last 18 months using this philosophy whilst training calves for mass so i`m not fussed with super high rep sets or super low/heavy rep sets altho i should i suppose at least use a combo of the 2 saying that, but i figure as long as its progressive in resistance and i try and isolate my calves as much as i humanly can, i`m good for now.

basically i slowly powering up from the bottom of the ROM, squeezing and holding at the top, then slowly lowering down (or enjoying it as i often say) allowing heels to travel past the edge of the block, then making sure your bodyweight is added to the stretch, slight pause, then the slow power up again.. all the time driving my toes like claws into the blocks, both ways, up and down.

to make it slightly harder i do the raises in my fivetoe vibrams 

1 change in my usual thinking tho is that ive added some volume and am trying 5 sets but thats probly only while i`m training more frequently whilst using T Bullets. allways looking for legs that are too tired from overtraining.

its easy to go thru the motions with calf training, i get a lot of clients giving it a corrr! when they finish a set and walk abit stiff when they get out of the machine, corrrrr i can feel that, they go, barely out of breathe...

i walk into the exercise same as i do on deadlifts last set, ready to go to motherfcuking war, totally psyched, totally focussed, there could be nekkid dancing girls all around me but i wouldnt see em cos of the tunnel vision, enhanced by strong deep breathing, linking my lungs to my calves (or whatever bodypart i`m training)everytime i move a limb a split second before i`m BLASTING air out of my stomach to drive the bar/whatever up, sucking in air as i do the negative filling my lungs and then STOMACH, then blasting out a split second before i start the positive (this simply syncs your lungs and limbs)

on calves i literally fall to my knees gasping for breathe cos i have no choice.

i imagine the power comes from my exhalation rather than from my muscle, my lungs are the sparkplug if you like to my limbs which are pistons.

you can only breathe out what youve breathed in, i think for most exercises just in case its not obvious you breathe in on the negative) ive had some big dudes come to train who didnt know this extreme basic and as fantastic a weights they were lifting this simple fact was stopping them lifting what they were capable of.

with this extreme aggression and inner rage you HAVE to be CONTROLLED.

if you cant use control you cant truly work hard.

on bench for example ive realised recently that and i know everyones read this that you pull the bar to you then push it away.

most people jjust allow the bar to drop down then they use brute strength to power it up.

now i`m at PB weights on bench ive realised if i dont pull the bar to my chest for every single fcuking rep i`ll end up bouncing th e bar off my chest then finding the bar half way up before i know it.

this might seem great BUT lol

when the bar stops halfway up its cos its hit that treacly wall you have to push trhu from abit lower and abit harder for each subsequent rep, well if you use momentum to get the bar to the treacly wall, you will hit it harder.

if you pull the bar down to your chest, putting your all into creating total body tension, then smoothly powering up not skipping a millimeter of ROM to momentum, you wont hit the treacley wall so hard, so you`ll push thru it potentially for more reps..

think about a tidal wave and how it just goes and doesnt stop..

youre a motherfcuking force of nature!

lastly make sure that you pause at the top of each rep for a split second.

this will allow perfect entry into your next rep, it will make a difference.

dont snatch the bar down skipping millimeters of potential tension build up.

breeeathe smoooothly!

link your lungs to your arms...

anyhoo lol make of that what ya will


----------



## BurnsideNo1

Damn good to see you back here Cal! ;-) It's been too long!

Interesting read mate, I will certainly be putting that technique through the mill....I've always hit calves full weight to try and get the growth but realising several things after talking to you it's not always about the amount of weight stacked!

Mind you saying that Cal there's little happening right now, came off the bike and pinched/bulged C3/4 in my neck - thankfully no nerve impingement hence a 4 week recovery - look like a [email protected] doing "chins" (not the conventional chins I hasten to add, pushing your head back on a level plain so as to strengthen the rear neck muscles) but it's working!

How's the daags?


----------



## crazycal1

oioi mr.b!

bottom line is ultimately you gotta be using mucho weight and no momentum and hitting all the stretches,contractions and pauses, but its just impossible without regualr drop backs to keep form..

it`d be really nice to see you up here sometime  but i will be down at some point as my ex client Aman aka the warrior  lives round the corner from you in uxbridge i thnk..

n what with the mighty jakal near you too we gotta all get together, it`ll be a multi racial event lol

adapt and overcome bud... its a lucky chap that doesnt get injuries to train around at some point..

its these injuries that show what your made of, man up to much and your risk a longer lay off, backing it off but not giving up is an art form lol..

real man like you will be fine


----------



## BurnsideNo1

LOL chopsy bugger! ;-)

I'll take onboard what you say re calves - I'm ok in that department anyway but a little more bulk to define is ultimately what I want.

Good idea to meet up one weekend - be nice to put faces to names  Uxbridge isn't too far but we can just meet in the more convenient place for all.

Bloody good going on the move btw - been watching on the ol FB and would be honoured to attend the Mecca of the Crazy Cal! ;-). Like you I've had a shift around in the gym - got rid of the seated Chest Press and Shoulder Press and replaced with PowerTec Isolateral bench - it's a good piece of kit for my level of training - all PowerTec'd up now mush!

Not over doing too much right now as going to Peru in September, white water rafting, mountain biking and hiking so need to be more CV fit than hench fit - like a sparrow on speed! lol But it's good doing a slightly different program and learning more and more again but in a different area of fitness to building muscle....

As for real men like me ..... you cheeky sh1t! lol


----------



## crazycal1

watch out for those white lines in peru bud


----------



## justheretosnoop

Any pics of the new place yet dude? Very intrigued...


----------



## BurnsideNo1

....blow awayyyyyy!! lol Gonna be chewing the leaves of said plant and drinking tea of the leaves of said plant to avoid altitude sickness.....apparently being off your tits works a treat! lol


----------



## crazycal1

yeah i beleive its actually in the tourist guide recommending the plants use 

dorsey at the mo the gym just seems like a few bits of kit slung in a big room lol, when ive got it a bit more like i want it (mirrors up today  ) i`ll stick some pics up..

The Mighty Jakal, thanks for your help bud, i reckon youre probly more CrazyCal than me on the forums where you do your thang!!!


----------



## Pikey1466867920

Hey Cal, how you doing bud? Sounds like things are going well mate.


----------



## crazycal1

hey chris i`m well thanks, coming out the otherside so to speak.. stressy old 6 months but nothing compared to what you`ve been thru...

the bully i rescued, we chatted about way back when is doing well...

hows your dogs? you had one called Gucci? 3 legs???

View attachment 5380


----------



## crazycal1

Stone Cold Cal, first thing in the afternoon (lol) with 1 shake inside me 13"5, 12"10 pre T Bullets and T gel.

A lil sneaky peak for the D Manof my sex dungeon :happy:

my legs look better in pants lol


----------



## flint

Well I cant get over the progress in the gym bud, it looks the mutts and u should be well proud.

Since I saw u last vacation I reckon u packed on about 6 kg of lean, pic doesn't really do justice to the gain I m o.

A big well done I am really pleased for u.

By the way next time I trundle past for a coffee I expect a protein flapjack ...............


----------



## crazycal1

ive allways got a special shot of protein for you bud.. not sure about flapjacks tho, that implies effort planning an cooking lol..

without my parents i`d have been fcuked, theve helped me out of an enormous pickle and ive never ended up with anywhere so nice 

i guess ive got a monster pic coming soon then when i hit the camera angles right :lol:


----------



## crazycal1

i stopped bullets 3 days ago and strength is still way up, maybe this T gel is working, altho now doing 50mg of anavar along with it.

squats 3x10x100kg done pretty slow imo for me, felt fairly easy given im only 10kg of pb and i havent cycled up to the weight, altho i will be doing proper increments soon.

bench was a shock today.. forgot to add weight to last warm up set so did unwittingly 10x80kg (thats just ridiculously more than usual) then 6x84kg and 7x84kg, then 13 reps at 60kg (down 2 from last week(

then did 4 sets of biceps 30kg.

very pleased by that altho am fairly constantly tired, appetites bad, feeling hot all the time and as usual cant wait to get of this s**t...

god knows how but i havent dropped any weight yet, my eatings defo dropped off..

lol 10 reps for 80kg this time last year it was only 5 reps.

even as a type it part of me feels apologetic for being so woohoo about what the interweb deems a modest weight... fcuk me ive just realised its not even bodyweight lol as ive porked up abit..

repping for 100kg would be nice  but so far ive not actually done 90kg altho i suspect today i wouldve easily..

i miserably failed a 100kg single (for a larf) recently, but the numbers are finally in my sights..

120 would be nice for squats too, altho me back goes when ever i get close 

its weird cos ive always thought i was quite strong for my natural build, at 16 i was kinda the strongest of my friends lifting 54kg i think lol from the floor above my head which pound for pound beat all my bigger mates... (i think i probly weighed 54kg lol)

n then you get Andy C who was benching 75kg at the same age... thats just stunning weights imo.. and thats not just excusing my weights lol..

so for all of you us arent slapping on 20kg plates eitherside on the bar willynilly its just a longer journey, the trick is to enjoy the journey and not get too hooked up on the final destination.. 

View attachment 5386


thats Taffy the Staffy btw :becky:


----------



## crazycal1

think i stopped bullets 3 days ago and the extra pump and fullness you get from them, i suddenly realized last nite, was gone..

so was rather surprised to weigh in this morning after a very dehydrating hot nite at 13"6.

thats 85kg 

so presumably this test gel is giving me some water retention, which bodes well..

i dotn mind what i drop to post cycle as long as i`m leaner and hold more muscle at 12"10 which is what i started the cycle at.

tbh even with retention i feel leaner, abs are kinda showing in a bulgy way again..

id pretty much lost abs at 12"10.

the long term goal is to be able to be ripped to the bone at 12 and then enjoy.. i wouldnt turn down 12" 7 (classic class limit with a water drop of 7lbs) but 1 goal at a time..

bit of a swizz that rehydrating allowance.

all highly theoretical cos ive gone of the idea of a posing pouch, but wild claims were made and im not one for not backing sht up.

on a downside my backs fcuking uncomfortable all the time, possibly made worse from water retention, i dont want to skip legs while i`m on cycle, but i know i need to give them a 3-4 week rest till my back recovers from leg pressing. i`m slightly petrified ive aggravated the next vertebrae up trying to explore the possibilities for training post fusion, i dont want to find out that i shouldve stuck to trap bar singles and sucked it up. however my legs are such a better overall shape from squatting..

View attachment 5389


anyhoo fell asleep after a shake today and decided to skip training 3x this week like id been trying to tell myself to do and was gonna ignore.. lol

3 weeks of a 3 day split n i need to deload already.. and the workouts vary intensity..
​


----------



## crazycal1

ummm lol just found out my mum reads my sites blog which gets automatically posted on FB/google+/linked in etc..

it doesnt contain quite the same detail of drug use as i talk about here, but not much lol...

your never too old to get bllcked of ya mum 

altho i havent been bllcked yet tho oddly..

it is only a matter of years till she discovers "googling" t bullets etc :mod:


----------



## crazycal1

You shouldnt compare yourself to heavily to the airbrushed models you see in the media, with the right lighting, empty stomach, bit of dehydration from the weather and alot of sucking in abs  you can get a half decent picture quite easily and when rather heavily out of shape.

(the reality is more tony soprano and thats not body dysmorphia talking)

gotta say i`m really pleased how my arms have gone from a poor body part to a rather good one.. all from deadlifts too..

unfortunately said deadlifts have done little for my hams which are my main priority along with calves..

but that is also at least 1 down and 2 to go, thats the first time i feel ive really brought a body part up especially a weak one.

onward and upward...

i am now seriously thinking of doing less upper bodywork and seeing if that helps leg growth, of course the more sets i do on legs the more back pain i get.. so a decent seated legcurl/extension machine may be on the cards..

it`ll be hard to do tho mentally..

btw seated leg curls are my only option, my back dislikes most options especially unilateral ones.

i`m considering this to achieve balance not because i think my upper bod is finished.. just saying lol.


----------



## crazycal1

10x10x10x110kg sldl, a very light day, abit cos of the heat, a bit cos of my back..

we did them at this the other day noticed just as much soreness the next day as 20kg heavier, so todays task was to explore increasing body tension. ive been focussing on it for 18 months or so, but have recently been looking at things differently and finding new ways to increase tension when i already thought i was near 100% (lol) (not even close).

ive been trying to look at deads and most other stuff as weighted stretches. i managed to hit failure on 10 pretty much each time due to muscle failure due to probably tightening everything almost too much (altho kinda goes against itself) i find sometimes its initially harder to to incorporate good form and to make it work for you until you get used to it..

sometimes its easier than others.

it felt like i was doing a static hold shrug almost trying to keep upper middle back tight. i like this thought as trap growth hasnt never been that great (back to fron thickness)

then seated mili press 3x10x52.5kg

3 sets of laying pulldowns 13x13x10x50kg

totally fcuked.. heat was horrible and everyone i train struggles with it so workouts are paired back a little..


----------



## splinter1466867924

Have you tried really slow negative straight deads? Try it with a db, do a 20-30 second negative (toes elevated). Your hams will be in absolute agony.


----------



## crazycal1

hey splint, if go much slower than i did yesterday which was maybe a 2 sec neg albeit a super tight one i`d be in proper agony the day after 

i have been meaning to stick a plate under my toes tho.. not sure why i havent still..

cool bud 

there are so many things i do once and think, ohh liked that, then pain...

did some walking lunges yesterday too, back didnt like  7.5kg dbs lol


----------



## splinter1466867924

TheCrazyCal said:


> hey splint, if go much slower than i did yesterday which was maybe a 2 sec neg albeit a super tight one i`d be in proper agony the day after
> 
> i have been meaning to stick a plate under my toes tho.. not sure why i havent still..
> 
> cool bud
> 
> there are so many things i do once and think, ohh liked that, then pain...
> 
> did some walking lunges yesterday too, back didnt like  7.5kg dbs lol


Pre-shortened hams, works a treat 

Walking lunges pushing all your weight from the front foot too?


----------



## crazycal1

erm not sure bud, i`m gonna stick a belt on a try em again and will make sure i push with toe..


----------



## crazycal1

When you go under the bar, do you have murder in your heart? Ice running thru your veins and a fire burning in ya soul? 

lol ok a lil colorful, a tad theatriCAL, but for me it works and as long i get the weight and reps i`m after i dont give a fcuk how daft i look.

one of training partners fcuked up a set on his 5x5 bench the other day, i told him i was gonna make a point of getting my reps and smashing an extra one out (weights are still building up abit lol, positive mental attitude is great but it aint magic lol..)

i did what i said, but the interesting thing was, the effect it had on him..

rather than waking up on the last couple of reps he was focused and growling before the picked the bar up, he got his reps easily.. but at times he needs goading and reminding still and then it all falls into place for him 

norwich personal training, ladies weight loss fat loss

One of my ladies has just increased her presses by 2 reps per set by finally getting all aspects of this right. she`s basically an ecto weighing 10 stone and benching 8x8x8x45kg on bench and 9x9x9x30kg on military press 10x10x10x70kg squats.

anyhoo

i had a go on trap bar again today, kept using the blocks and high handles on my trap bar, hands just below knees still, 10x190kg the 10x10x200kg.

if lifts go well for a few weeks i`ll remove the blocks and aim to hit the same numbers.

tried another single lift and got 260kg pretty easy, tempted to do another heavier, but chose to wait, no rush..

could well add another 10kg whihc is a huge chunk but it aint really that hard yet,i`d guess from 280 its gonna be 2.5kg increases tops, really would like to get 300kg.

i wont class it as a deadlift more of a hold to be done with no wraps.

military press went 9x10x10x52.5kg then 16x4okg

then calves 3 sets @ 15 reps, weights going up but its not a weight that`ll make sense due to the equipment i use..

foam roller norwich personal trainer

i got my foam roller today, its a beast!

the feeling of pain during lol and the endorphin release was enuff to need a *** afters lol

legs felt very loosened off after, i`d even broken the skin abit.

brilliant bit of kit!


----------



## crazycal1

http://www.arthurjonesexercise.com/Unpublished/Potential%20Muscular%20Strength.pdf


----------



## Plod

I've lost count of the amount of pages of Arthur Jones's journals in the last few months

Browsing on me iPhone so I'll save this for a bigger screen lol


----------



## Plod

TheCrazyCal said:


> http://www.arthurjonesexercise.com/Unpublished/Potential%20Muscular%20Strength.pdf


No wonder my arms won't grow 

Personally think my arms are short, so short arms = short muscles = lower potential for size

Bugger!!!!!!!


----------



## renshaw

Plod said:


> No wonder my arms won't grow
> 
> Personally think my arms are short, so short arms = short muscles = lower potential for size
> 
> Bugger!!!!!!!


I thought shorter muscle means they look bigger compared to longer muscle of equal muscle mass.

Example to try to explain get two pieces of blue take equal size, roll one to 2 cms

Roll the other two 3 cm...the short will appear fatter giving illusion of bigger??

(To much coffee and on nights)

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## crazycal1

article said short muscles i think rather than arms, you can have a long or short arm, but its where the muscles insert thats the key.

i`d rather have short legs and shorts muscles rather than the giraffe type length long legs i have with short muscles 

dorsey calls it he spiderman look lol

i have allways assumed that if you have short muscles you need to get them several inches bigger than they need to be to look even half respectable..

and calves being the most resilient muscle when it comes to digging its heels and and not growing doesnt bode well...

but i take heart cos my arms are long insertions are high or short and ive gone from them being a poor bodypart to a good un now..

i think the other thing to remember is a poor body part is probly gonna be the last piece of the jigsaw to fit into place..

so its important to stay the journey 

trained with a headache yesterday..

got my reps at 86kg plus the odd extra one 6x5x5x5x5x6, then did a couple of sets on blocks with trap bar 2x10x200kg.

had to finish there, felt weak and like puking, heat didint help..

ive dropped 3 lbs since changing over to goats milk (all bloat) but ive also lost a fair bit of strength going by that workout (unconnected to getting goaty tho)not sure why other than the headache and heat..

most unusual..

i must say this T gel has/is worked a treat.

my back feels good!

foam roller and trap bar!


----------



## crazycal1

on sunday i bench pressed 6x5x5x6x86kg with a 15 rep backdown set at 60kg.

2 sets of high handle trap bar on concrete blocks 2x10x100kg.

had a headache before i started, horribly hot, felt pukey so left it there.

i dont see the point of training till ya puke, its catabolic..

i felt very down on strength today so it`ll be interesting to see how next bench sesh goes..

tonite 3 sets of sldl 10x120kg with much more control than when i`m going for just weight on the bar.

4 sets of 15 rep calf raises done till i made noises more closely associated with a guinea pig being anally violated!

9x10x10x55kg military press all reps done with a squeeze of the delts and surrounding stabilizer muscles, that knocked my reps down when i started doing it lol..

i`m now getting the contraction with a hold for good weights again 6x6x6x60 without the squeeze is my old pb.

backdown set 14x40kg.

one of the chaps i train with is benching same as me and on his backdown set where i get 15x60kg he got tonite 22x60kg, he was slacking lol he got 23 last time..

but when you consider andy chappell benches 17x100kg as a backdown set.. OMFG..


----------



## crazycal1

Trap bar 3x10x200kg high handles and concrete blocks (backs fine still)

Bench press.

5x5x5x5x5x87kg

finished off with trying my second ever 100kg rep after my training partner hit it properly for the first time, so i had to have a try.

got 1 rep so easy and got another, if i wasnt so shocked there might have been a third, very surprising as all working weights were muscle mashingly heavy today.

Ash my TP then got a double too..

both of us were happy to do 3 sets of rope pulldowns and job done.

my conclusion would be 5x5 is a very good way to increase your weights if you only add 1kg a week (man up bitches with ya 2.5kg increments and plateauing regularly)

we`re certainly gonna take 5x5 all the way down to 3x3 and then cycle that for a while.

this is the last day of my T gel, ive a few days of anavar left to finish off, ive just started bulbine and its going to be interesting to see what my strength is like next week 

i found todays weights exceptionally hard compared to previous weeks, to the point of the first sets thinking i was on nothing at all..

which is odd..

any strength from bullets has gone weeks away altho i dont as a rule get any noticeable strength increases from them..

i might be using less gel as i am guessing it abit but have probly used the 6 weeks worth up in less lol..

next time gel only (maybe lol) but there are other base powders available to try which we will at some point try in conjunction with test gel.

really tempted to try tren this way but it does tend to turn you into a knob, deccas another option but needs running for longer and i dont want to go that way..

boldenones another but i dont even know whether thats a short or fast acting one yet..


----------



## crazycal1

Gained a couple of pounds, regained my abs abit lol.

Just trying to keep my weight up really, albeit trying to decrease fat and increase muscle if poss, amazing how many pizzas, kebabs, and non clean foods i can use in my "dirty bulk" (for ectomorphs only)

Proteins high still, only 1 dirty meal a day, the rest is clean and i wont be bulking properly till my appetite can deal with more calories. You can carb cycle both ways..

Training 2x a week, no more than 30 sets in a week, dog walkings where its at for consistent cardio.

The use of a foam roller has turned my back around, ive gone from being a workout a way from not training legs for a month, to squatting hard again, all within a week and of course regular visits to my chiro, the loverly Rafe..

theres a massive temptation to cut for some final pics but that aint happening anytime soon, ive worked my fcuking arse off to gain this weight, even the fat!

Summer of 2014-Peeled!


----------



## BurnsideNo1

How's the variation in your diet these days Cal? Have you become a multi-source muncher yet or still struggling with variation of foods? I recall last time you were down the food was balance was a real pain in the ass?

Look's like you've settled in well at the new "Residence de Cal" - I'm off to Peru on the 6th Sept but would be up for popping up to see you if you're happy to oblige? The neck is feeling better after the f11ck-monkey knocked me off my bike and the diet has always been steady but I've had to pull back on calories to prevent getting a tubby bugger!

What you sayin Crazy Mofo!


----------



## splinter1466867924

For a second thought you might be get prescribed the t-gel. Interesting way to get it in, if you used bolus doses similar to an injectable at the same frequency, could one attain similar results?


----------



## crazycal1

splinter said:


> For a second thought you might be get prescribed the t-gel. Interesting way to get it in, if you used bolus doses similar to an injectable at the same frequency, could one attain similar results?


my gp is dubious about creatine lol, he aint giving me anythng of interest and i cant be arsed to lie to get a script..

i used 1g a week splint presuming that would equate to 500mg.

tbh the stuffs dirt cheap and i could double the amount i used to get a cycle on par with an injectable one. (i`d presume) all the debate is about absorbtion, i suspect 50% is a high estimate but its certainly more than you get from an oral dose.

i was 12"10 when i started bullets and gel, went up to 13"5 briefly, settled at 13"3, am weirdly back to 13"5 1 week post cycle.

using bulbine..

also using Reload(ed) by bulk supps direct which i had in the cupboard, creatine and a shitoad of other stuff in it..

but i `d hit 13"5 before i started it..

lazy fcuk me..

i`m approx 9lbs heavier and leaner than when i started cycle.

i`d be almost happy to have just leaned out at 12"10.

i`ll get more of an idea whats what in 3 odd weeks time and see what i`m really retaining.

strengths gone down,

3x5x88kg (rather than 5x5) on bench press.

backdown set 14x60kg

squats 3x10x100kg re-examining squat from and working on hip drive, back is ok a day later and a 10 client day.. (fcuk all in tomoz tho lol)

biceps and triceps superset`d to failure.

arms are 16" cold now 



> How's the variation in your diet these days Cal? Have you become a multi-source muncher yet or still struggling with variation of foods? I recall last time you were down the food was balance was a real pain in the ass?
> 
> Look's like you've settled in well at the new "Residence de Cal" - I'm off to Peru on the 6th Sept but would be up for popping up to see you if you're happy to oblige? The neck is feeling better after the f11ck-monkey knocked me off my bike and the diet has always been steady but I've had to pull back on calories to prevent getting a tubby bugger!
> 
> What you sayin Crazy Mofo!


my diets the same bud 

variation is for pussies and those who enjoy food.. maybe its why i dont think food is that big a deal cept for forcing it down..

hence my love of blending lol

yeah im settled in fine thanks bud 

itd be great to see you, ive been meaning to call ya for ages now..

love to show you The Tempus Works, but will also be coming down again soon anyway i reckon.. ive got a mate who lives near you now and i really wanna meeet up with jackal...

lol youre not gonna have much of an appetite after peru  cept for more leaves..


----------



## crazycal1

View attachment 5400
View attachment 5399


i thought i looked great at the time in pic 1  that was me on 10 years of nites.

10 stone to 13 stone ish. i think over 8 years or so, with me fusion in the middle..


----------



## Loz1466868022

Look at that young boyish face  ah bless

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## BurnsideNo1

....Loz - did you say "boyish face?" Are we looking at the same pictures!  lol (merely jesting Cal'ster you big handsome you!) ;-)


----------



## crazycal1

i might put up an old passport pic of me after 10 years of nites, i look scary lol

loz, what can i say clean living and a clean conscience 

oooh Mr.Burns, i`m blushing again!


----------



## crazycal1

hmmm, seems my back didnt think much of squats on sunday after all.

they felt good and i didnt have to rest pause to get the numbers, but its back to trap bar super partials again.

so as a result no sldl today 

seated mili press 7x7x8 (longest rep ive ever done for 8)x60kg

11x50kg then 23x 25kg i think.

fat gripz for a couple of sets on back then 2 wide grip sets.

4x15 calve raises

bit of a s**t about squats, thought my back was recovered from that fcuking leg press machine.

hey ho.


----------



## crazycal1

high handles trap bar ( no blocks  ) 3x10x180kg

bench press 5x5x5x89kg 2x100kg 16x60kg

biceps and triceps 4 sets each to F some were supersetted until i did a serious set.


----------



## Piranha Smudge

At least ur still managing to train!! What messed ur back up in the first place???


----------



## crazycal1

[video=youtube_share;_J5qfY8bFGs]






3rd set i think.

once id built the weights up 9 weeks ago i hit 80kg and 1kg a week ever since, now ive cracked doing a rep for 100kg, i will be able to keep this going, even if its for 1 set all the way up to 100kg for work sets, i may be down to 3 reps by that point, but when i drop back to 3-5x90kg i`ll be aiming for 3x5x100kg next time up, especially as the timing will be perfect for another T Gel cycle, maybe with another compound added into the gel.

i ve also been deconstructing my squat again and am reading Ripptoes "Starting Strength" which ive had for ages and shoulda read ages ago..

next time i do them i`ll be starting light and see if i can strengthen my back by doing all the increments and take a good 6 months to get my poundages back.

nearly bought a leg curl machine this weekend till i read the dudes feedback on e bay, the word "pr1ck! came up a lot so i gave it a miss.. bugger that..

my back feels much better today after trap bar with no blocks than it did after squats..


----------



## crazycal1

SoldierSmudge said:


> At least ur still managing to train!! What messed ur back up in the first place???


nothing my backs just been like it since i was 24..

i suspect slouching heavily in chairs at school and toking heavily in bedsits where the only furniture was a bed didnt help..

thanks dude.. i have too many periods when i literally cant train so i do what i can when i can whenever i can.

if it wasnt for my back i`d never have tried training 2x a week.

ive made every mistake out there in the past, didnt get results and still tried harder, getting no results..

i tried training 3x a week when on that gel and altho strength was up recovery was still poor and i was knackered and aching all the time.

only did it for 3 weeks too lol


----------



## crazycal1

T NATION | Rippetoe Throws Down


----------



## crazycal1

been reconstructing my squat..

cant say it went well lol, ended up trying 80kg went ok ish, backs more upright, so might help, but tomoz will tell..

didnt like pushing my knees out further ala ripptoe cos they felt unstable on the push up, id id let knees drift slight past toes but ive realised the mainthing is to keep the bar inline with the ankle, which i managed but only with my thick yoke bar i squat with, straight bar had the bar 2" past my ankle which i couldnt fathom..

i was happy with my pwoerlifting style squat but id never realised i was sparing the knees but loading up lower back more, which seems obvious now lol

then

mili press 7x7x6x61kg (here we go 1kg a week)

felt deathly heavy as if i`d done deads before hand

no back down set

2 pissy sets on back

i woulda done 3-4 tops but ijust wasnt feeling it even after a 3 day break, strength was well down.

i did wanna jack it in there but it was calves next and i cant whinge about how hard they are to grow if i drop em out, less volume on back really helped.

ive now hopefully reset my form for the forseeable future and have inserted a 2 second squeeze at the top of all reps..

thats cut my reps down


----------



## crazycal1

tentative thumbs up from squatting yesterday...

lots of tension and zero drop with momentum, easily said at a light weight..

i ended up reading "heavy duty" by mike mentzer finally last nite.

he got dorian yates to do 1 set of bicep curls and the next day dorian said his arms were bigger 

the whole book is based on what he`s surmised or that arthur jones has..

his basic premise is "why spend more time in the gym doing extra exercises that he says you dont need to do when youve already done enuff to grow, anything extra simply cuts into your recovery and growth"


----------



## crazycal1

finished watching "The Shield" last nite, best series ive watched i reckon 

woke up a few times last nite wondering how my 5x5x5x90kg is gonna go, havent been this nervous since my trap bar days...

todays training partner has bailed on me due to a work related stabbing, lol yup i was gonna train with a PC 

doesnt matter, ive got my numbers, i`m close to not gett a fifth on the last set, but thats cos i`m 8kg over my last pb, not cos i`m billy no mates..

i like knowing the numbers i`m expected to hit for weeks in advance, its the easiest way to track progress, i`m a long way off instinctive training still.

as for that ego sating random stuff, throwing things in to shock the muscles with a surprise, well my muscles are gonna be pretty fcuking surprised with another kg on the bar.


----------



## crazycal1

squats, planned on 1 set of 20reps at 90kg, didnt fancy it at rep 12, did 100kg next set, back still felt ok so tried 110kg which wasnt to bad as its nearly my pb,

but i did feel i was being pulled forward on last couple of reps, altho it felt safe still (this is what injurred me a few years back)

i`m having a real prob allowing my knees to drift forward further, but the set did feel easy (ive only done 112kg before 3x10) so the change in technique is helping and i`m defo stronger than on previous occasions at this weight.

i do have to fix the drift forward tho, after checking the vid the bar wasnt inline with my ankles, hence the pull forward..

bench press 5x5x5x90kg

after 1st set i was ready to drop the last set it was that hard, practically shat myself getting the last rep of 5. second set not so bad (did a very thorough warm up too, but didnt do a last warm uprep at 87.5kg which i now regret.

i had to strap my fused wrist and tbh was abit of a t**t continuing but i did get away with it, took it off for last set and practically pushed the bar one armed, fcuked up thing is wrist feels better now.

got my reps tho.

no back down set to save my wrist further.

i`m very aware of needing to drop the last set now, but i will wait till i drop down to 4 reps for last set.

tbh i expected todays second set to be a 4 too, when the s**t hits it hits very hard IIRC.

so in the next couple of weeks it`ll be 2 sets of 5 with a backdown set..

supersetted bi`s and tri`s 3 sets each.

i dont rate pump as equalling progression but the pump just from the bench press is getting more pronounced each week and it takes nothing special with arm work

to finish them off.


----------



## crazycal1

[video=youtube;52eTlKDBgBA]






the more i watch my squat reps the more i see wrong with them..

check out the transcendent last reps on bench tho 

[video=youtube;jmqs-IBU4Ns]


----------



## crazycal1

fcuk this fcuking heat...

busy busy day and sposed to train too, i hate training early and then feeling mashed all day having to enthuse clients and hate training with last clients cos my backs killing me from working all day first lol..

fcuk it...


----------



## crazycal1

what a sh1tty ass cnuting hot day, i need air con...

training in the middle of the day, felt like i had a thermo nuclear heatwave carrying on inside me till now..

i can remember back to the end of my first year still not quite havng 8 clients on the book, hitting 7 regularly and the promise of no.8 and 9 clients starting never materialising, i think i jumped from 7 to 10 when it did happen..

had 8 in today, 10 in monday, 5 or so other days,3 yesterday (easy day lol, but no day off)

thats the downside, even saturday ive got 1 in, i rarely get days off..

got do it when the moneys there tho..

i lost 10 clients taking a week off the week i moved in, n its taken till now to build back up to back to 25 odd.. ya never know who`s gonna quit next, only some come regularly, some only want to come once a week...

seriously need a week off doing nothing, no moving no building work, no diy...

while im dead chuffed about the numbers im hitting if anyone reading this thinks i`m boasting, go fcuk yourselves.. that aint where i`m coming from.

moaning over ive got a pocket full of cash for today (its all relative innit) i can pay my bills, n have a little extra for treats like some Pro 6 again  i havent had to do anything illegal to aquire it... and i`m my own boss..


----------



## The Trixsta

Good to see you back on here Cal, was a pleasant suprise on my return to the internet and coming back onto the site lol 

I hope you're well


----------



## crazycal1

good to see you to trix, one minute you were everywhere then gone, i was gonna pm you the other day to see how you were doin`, lazy cnut that i am i forgot lol..

have you joint the klu klux klan and taken your hood of temporarily lol


----------



## The Trixsta

haha i dont know what you mean LOL

I'm off for a week on Monday with the Royal Logistics Corp at Deepcut then waiting for my date for the army.

Training is on and off at present, you know me by now lol as im sure everybody else does on here, hence the name of my journal, "a place to keep tabs on my sporadic training" im a nightmare, currently sitting at 15 stone, 15 inch bi's 18% bf, just plodding along really, hows the training, all good?


----------



## crazycal1

fcuk me, the army????

watch out for deepcut bud, few bodies turned up there over the years..

trainings going well in some respects but my backs playing up a lot ever since i reroofed the new place..

have you been posting in a journal here lol???


----------



## Piranha Smudge

Ha Trixsta don't do it!!!!

Cal, Ive also been trying the less weight but better contract, hold and slow resist have found more response from my body doing it this way!


----------



## crazycal1

fcuking hell SS is that you in your avvy?

looking very well...

you will find you can build back up to your old poundages, using more control as it allows you to find more total muscle tension, whihc allows far more power  in time..


----------



## Piranha Smudge

LOL @ CC yes mate, i dont think i look that gd!! Still got some lovehandles and that was straight after an arms session and sunbed!! Took it inside the booth LOL!! Thinks its more optical illusion!!


----------



## crazycal1

smudge i`d taken all that into account before i wrote that..

obviously i didnt know about the sauna and the (dear god) arms sessh lol

but i did take into account shadows etc etc

fcuk me i know a jammy picture when i see one, ive taken enuff of them, but that aside i didnt recognize you, so i think that says far far more..

really good going


----------



## Piranha Smudge

Thanks alot!!!  really appreciated!! Make me feel im doing something right for a change!!!  onwards and outwards, just not the belly!!! Ha


----------



## crazycal1

Trap Bar Deads today, still not feeling my backs right for squatting even after initial optimism.

back was stiff as a board from sleeping so long lol, so had to have foam roller and stretch sesh before i trained.

ended up beasting it a bit, which i`m regretting abit now.

10x10x10x187.5kg with high handles.

my pb is 1 set of 10 at 200kg which ruined me a the time.

not ideal prep for a bench pb next, so somethings going to have to change, i really have dropped in hard with trap bar recently and that doesnt leave me much room for progression.

ive had a reread of brawn recently and had it drilled into me to make smaller increments. ive never even tried squats at 1lb a week, only trap bar and deads for legwork, and my backs obviously going to adapt to that better than bigger ones and given i find squats harder than most exercises ive realised, i need all the help and tricks i can use.

however i`m hoping to go trap bar for a while yet, but must only maintain weights for now and maybe even drop back abit.

i want to get as close as i can to benching 100kg for reps and sets too if poss..

then its all out specialization on legs till theyre equal to my upper half.. that will mean doing less work on my upper body, ive realised im doing 5 upper bod exercises compared to 3 lower bod. im putting far more effort into those 3 exercises but its not cutting it.

anyhoo

bench press

5x5x90.5kg

5x91kg (someone put too much weight on lol not me)

16x60kg

10x10x8x25kg cgdb

?x?x30kg ez bar

?x?x20kg reverse curls following into ez curls again.

i can really feel my back but its a familiar discomfort thats better than how squatting feels lol..

i`m also thinking of doing shoulders after bench next week so as to hit my shoulder area once a week, last week military press felt stagnent and that was after 3 days rest (can ya imagine lol)

i`ll swap them for bicep work so its an all pressing workout bar legs.

i`m being tempted by a 3 day split on truth for a few weeks, n then dropping all arm work (shock horror) and going back to a 2 day split.

my old 3 day split being

deads, bi`s, calves.

bench, mili press, n a compound for tri`s

squats/trap bar, back, calves.

potentially doing 27 sets in a week.

that lets me be as fresh as for bench which is the only exercise i`m trying to progress on ( i must back sh1t off everywhere else)

then when reps get harder..

back to a 2 day split which might well be

bench, mili press, back

squats deads calves

18 sets for a week!

and it`ll if it works out as im hoping, set me up to train as hard as i ever have when was pushing on trap bar..

then it should be around the time to do some more T Bullets, this is the point ive tried to get to 3x last year but got injured every time i was ready.

i`d expect to get the best gains ive had since trying them, i was bad and just did them last time as i have most previous times thru.. various reasons.. kinda broke my prudent use rules then..

must say tho last time i gained 7lbs and currently even tho my appetite is as sh1te as ever i`m holding the weight 3 weeks down the line which i`m shocked about.

my lower abs started protruding thru my barellesque gut today during training and general dehydration, so i`m holding my weight somehow and getting slightly leaner.

i really have to get my leg and calf work to the same fine line for a couple of years as my bench and remain injury free, then i can see whats really what and what i can achieve physically.


----------



## crazycal1

i thought i`d write out my bench press training cycle.

from a 2 week layoff..

60kg, repped out on all 3 sets.

65kg...

67.5kg..

70kg..

72.5kg..

75kg..

3x8x77.5kg..

changed over to a mates rep scheme, but the weight drop and extra sets worked well.

i did actually do more reps than 5`s at the time, but i shouldnt have and this is how i`d proceed next time, albeit with slightly higher numbers, but for simplicty.. wish i`d taken my own advice right now cos i`d have achieved more gaining momentum.

5x5x80kg increasing by 1kg a week

81-82-83 (previous pb) -84-85-85

3x5x86x87-88-89-90kg

3x5-90.5-91kg

0.5kg increments from now on.

a form of legwork was done prior to all bench sessions, but now bench comes first and legs will be trained after on on a different day. (its fcuking me up too much, altho this needs backing off really, the ego is allways lurking..)

military press weights are at a pb level, but its impacting bench so one has to go, you often cant specialize on more than one bodypart at once when training is this hard.

small exercises like arms will be dropped to extend the cycle, extra rests days will be inserted if need be too.

i want 1x5x100kg.

that would also increase my pb for reps by 17kg in 1 training cycle. (lol altho i havent done it yet)

but i doubt i`ll ever get another increase on bench like it again.

more like 2-5%


----------



## Piranha Smudge

I may try the same principle here Cal!!! I feel im quite weak in my chest so need to bring it up!!!


----------



## splinter1466867924

You used bands or chains at all Cal?


----------



## crazycal1

a kilo a week smudge?

no i havent splint.

tbh i`m still screwing the hell out of the basics and this training cycle has reiterated to me to continue doing so as long as its productive. (i dont just mean this cycle i mean in general)

then as ive mentioned several times in my last posts trying to get it all straight in my head, upper body maintenance, lower body focus.

i`m going to try some from the bottom squats again, tried them a while back, nearly injurred myself doing partials and ramping the weight up ridiculously in one workout to double poundages, kinda forgot to go lower on the pins..

3 of us tried it, 3 of us came away wiser... little steps... my ego got a bitch slappin that day!

so i`m going to try and start the movement at as close as i can to parallel, there should be far less stress on my back that way..

for me finding any way to be consistent in an exercise is all the excitement and change i need, the thought of adding another simple pound to the bar is enuff to have me waking up in the middle of the night wondering how the fcuk i`m going to do it again next week... and the next...

when i can do the equivalents of benching 120 (lol) squatting 140 (even bigger lol) and deadlifting 250-300 for partial deads (that will happen) i`ll start including (prudently of course) more interesting shizzle, until then i see stuff like that as a distraction from the big picture.

read this in a mag my missus bought me yesterday by andy bolton, mike mentzer says sommat very similar in heavy duty..

View attachment 5449


this is when you can make your best gains.. if i can stay injury free, i have an interesting year ahead..


----------



## crazycal1

View attachment 5450


sex sells....


----------



## splinter1466867924

I hear bands/chains are good for really blasting through those strength curve plateau's. Wouldn't mind getting some bands myself to boost up bench/squat.

Might be the ticket your looking for? Keep the training the same, just some added pressure on the weight when you raise them higher.


----------



## crazycal1

i`m sure they do, i have some bands and chains as it goes..

however, i`m not in a plateau..  i`m staying focused on whats working now until it doesnt.

i`m after the next pound on the bar.

i till ache from sunday...


----------



## crazycal1

today i`ll be having a light intensity workout and dropping shoulders totally this week to be fresh for bench on sunday.

sldl

back

calves.

i`m not totally recovered from sunday still..

so when training naturally and youve crucified one bodypart thinking its fine to train the next day cos youre training a different bodypart that doesnt ache, ponder this, are you retarding the recovery and ergo growth, of what you`ve trained the previous day?

did you really train hard? or did you just get pumped up?


----------



## crazycal1

bench press today, its going first in routine.

wrists have been aching more over the last 3 weeks 

soooo...

just did a calc and 5x91kg = 10x78kg so thats the plan. or 15x67kg.

altho if i think it`ll fly i`ll try 91.5kg, but thats ego talking lol...


----------



## Piranha Smudge

Back to a previous post u say to up it a KG each week?? or were u talking bout something else LOL??


----------



## crazycal1

yes mate, i ve been adding 1kg a week.

last week i started adding 0.5kg a week.

if youre whacking on 2.5kg a week even if your repping out, ive found the fine line 1kg a week has you on (cos the cycle will be much longer) is another level of hardness and growth.

my cycle wouldve been over weeks ago if i`d been sticking with 2.5kg a week.

have you ever seen posts with dudes saying hey i nailed a 200kg deadlift for a pb single then a week a couple of weeks later they`ll do it for a double..

that wasnt a single rep max that was slapping on probly 5kg a side till you naturally maxed out..

its rare you then hear the poster saying you know what i managed 210 for a single a few weeks on..

great if you did 210 do 211.. then 212..

its what you have to do when you cant increase a lift.

obviously there are otherways, but this is in my opinion the simplest. whats that? you dont need simple? isnt adding weight to the bar difficult enuff lol????

anyhoo time for a pretraining stretch...


----------



## Piranha Smudge

Awesome mate!! Will have to dig out my own set of .5g oly plates!!!


----------



## crazycal1

you may have just made one of the wisest decisions since deciding to start training, well it was for me..

i think potentially you can learn alot about yourself using them.


----------



## Piranha Smudge

Bargain on the bay 10.99 a pair!!!


----------



## crazycal1

lol well did bench first, didnt go to plan, theres something about squatting first that really wakes you up..

i did a load of shoulder stretching pre training and as soon as i start benching my shoulders felt knacked..

didnt fancy a 15 rep set lol, tried some wrist wraps which got me thru and tried 91.5kg, i got a 5 x 4 (filthy filthy four!!!), i mightve got another 4 but then tried 15x67kg and got a miserable 13.

thick handled db mili press next, much nicer on my wrist, went light 15x10x10x18kg not much rest between sets.

close grip TH close grip bench press 10x10x28kg

2x20kg triceps pushdowns Failure sets.

4x10 calves with 40kg on my trusquats really slow cadence and proper 2 second squeezes at top, last rep squeezed till i made funny noises.

presumably that leaves me trap bar, sldl or squats, with calves, pulldowns and bi`s next thursday.

i`m gonna keep punting away on bench till i`m left with 1 set and see how far it goes, but i`m sooner than i thought now starting the focus back on legs.

i want to try 2 sets only for most upper body work, but thats a jump even for me lol.. but thats the plan.


----------



## Piranha Smudge

That looks great Cal, whats a TH bench press??and also trusquats?? I need my .5 plates ASAP!!!


----------



## crazycal1

am ate of mine sells fractional plates on ebay but when he had them made he had them drilled out for standard weight plates.. he fcuked up there cos most serious lifters use oly stuff.

ive got a set tho cos i use a standard ez bar for curls.

ive yet to use them but for example my pb is 40kg for 3x6 on a very small muscle group.

my plates start at 0.125kg 

adding 2 washers a week should allow last weeks workout to feel no harder than the previous.. if rest and diet are good.. for quite a while..

i was walking round tescos in my CT Fletcher t shirt on saturday and had my hand shook by a fellow fan who worked there..

i was too shocked and surprised to call him a bon bon eating, remote control lovin, house shoe wearin, couch livin muthafkca!


----------



## crazycal1

SoldierSmudge said:


> That looks great Cal, whats a TH bench press??and also trusquats?? I need my .5 plates ASAP!!!


TH is thick handled as in db`s.. (close grip) i got bored writing it out lol.

a trusquat is a machine thats recommended in brawn for squatting if you have knee probs.

my mate bought it, it hurt his knees, me being a smart arse thought his form must be sh1t lol, it hurts my knees too.. it hurts most peeps knees but its a brilliant calf raise machine.

i have no excuses not to train the lil cnuts..

have a read up on cycling intensity as well as poundage smudge.


----------



## crazycal1

i tried paring squats n deads tonite to see how hitting my lower back only 1x a week would work.

i sacked off trying from the bottom squats straight away as theyre simply a stress hold at the bottom on my back..

cant "just do" the same amount of work with 3 sets of each so i did 2x10 for each exercise, prexhausted (or, woke me up )with some walking lunges... new to me and fcuk me they sting..

ive been using a powerbreathe device for the last few days and it instantly allowed me to breathe muCH MUCH deeper. i`d been thinking the weight gain had slowed me walking but it wasnt its smoking..

squats werent easier but breathe cam back much quicker so i`ll be using it everyday from now on.

my slow dogs getting dragged up hills again now lol

then 3 sets of laying pulldowns, bout a mns rest each set to failure, 3 sets of biceps, little rest, did an x man set as arms were sore from back..

3 sets of calves with pretty much double the weight ive been doing, not sure how thats happened..

my forms as good, i just thought i try a heavy set whacked some weight on guestimating and got 10`s still..


----------



## crazycal1

last week i got 5+4 on bench press at 91.5kg, didnt try a 3 rd set for 5 cos i knew it was`nt there and did a higher rep set.

i`d overslept that day looked tired and still felt tired, even tho i had dropped shoulders the previous workout to make sure shoulders werent holding my chest press back.

anyhoo, different day, felt fresh, i`m hoping from training chest and shoulders together last last weeks sundays workout, then not again for a week.

no crossover between workouts as deads and squats were paired, with back and bi`s.

7 days REAL rest between bodyparts.

bench press 5x5x5x92kg

14x68kg (up a rep on last week.

yipee kay ai motherfcuker!

it helped that my training partner who`s bigger and stronger than me with anything that doesnt rely on too much technique fcuked his reps up and got 4 on the last set.

the thought of beating him helped a lot, its that corny old cliche, positive mental attitude..? i dunno, i dont beleive in that s**t if its too unrealistic, but i did want to hit 5 reps even more than the last set, so everytime now i`ll be visualizing the moment for future weeks reps.

cheers Ash 

now use that paragraph to get your reps back and beat me 

very fcuking happy with that.. still clinging on to the road of 100kg, 16 weeks to go!

mili press 9x9x9x45kg

cgbp 6x32.5kg thick db`s

tricep pushdowns for 6x6x30kg then a high reps set for 20. not done 30kg before n doing a low rep set for an isolation exercise was a wake up.

then calves 3x10x51.25kg

now its 3 days off then squats n deads..

lots of stretching and foam rolling between now and then if i remember..

ive lost track of how long my pCT has been but i suspect its a month, still doing bulbine when i remember lol 2x a day, i dropped the creatine based recovery supp i`d been taking cos i just couldnt be arsed.

i`m a pill popper or not at all and currently i hate having to bother.

as far as i`m aware ive lost no weight during pct at all.. i allways lose 2lbs or so.. i thnk th enext month will be the real test tho and if i`m still holding this weight 2 months post cycle, that`ll be great.

then injury willing it`ll be time to have another go.

the only chnages to my diet are a slight drop in cals if anything, certainly no increase, the 8-9lb increase was soley down to bullets and t gel oh and some var.

ive used ghrp6 subL during pct.

last time i tried it was during the t bulet challenge on a cut. i must admit i noticed oh noticed accelerated fat loss the but i was cutting.

i`m not cutting i`m just eating what i can eat and not beating my self up about it.

i am slightly leaner weekly, but not much, maybe only just matching any muscle growth which is glacier like in its speed at best..

but i do feel i`m recomping slightly/slowly?

i have a tub of bullets left and may do them again or i may just try t gel on its own, i`d prefer that to gauge its effectiveness, but i doubt i will..

again i`ll be continueing recomping as my appetite only gets worse during a cycle.

tbh i need a break from food, but if i dont keep it up i feel like i`ll never get back to forcing the amounts down that i do..

on a cheat day i eat less food, i bet i`m in a massive minority there, ive been lean bulking for 8 years ie forcing food for 8 years, its like being on a constant diet and being allways hungy.

true i just feel sick if i dont eat when i should lol, but its suuuch a chore.

anyhoo i hope by the time i cut in 6 months i`ll have more muscle and less fat to lose as a result.

it`ll be interesting to see what my new lean weight with abs will have risen too.

lots of ham and calf work to go still tho.. but i do think my upper bod will be ready to start working on some aesthetics


----------



## crazycal1

read this today, i liked it.. in fact he "liked" my comment lol

Written by Bill Hinbern

The Curse of Over Training -

Over training is a subject that is continually discussed, especially among those that have just started training or those that seem to have hit a rut.

After all, you can over do anything.

You can over eat, over sleep, etc.

It is a physical and psychological condition that is very real and, in many cases, can sabotage successful training.

Very simply put, it occurs when training volume and intensity exceeds recovery capacity.

It is not limited to just weightlifters, but can happen to other athletes.

It is especially common for those involved in sports that require "making weight" where an intense exercise program is coupled with limited food and calorie intake.

Those that do not train will experience similar symptoms to those of jet lag, long term illness, poor nutrition, etc.

During the next few days, we will discuss the physical symptoms, psychological symptoms, causes and methods of rehabilitation.

Today we will begin with the physical symptoms:

1.Lingering soreness in the muscles.

Mild soreness in muscles, especially at the beginning of a weight training routine or any strenuous physical endeavor, is common.

Furthermore, it is a good sign.

A sign that the muscles involved are being worked effectively.

However, lingering aches and soreness that does not go away for weeks at a time is not a healthy sign.

2.Inability to complete workouts.

When the soreness, or your lack of endurance, interferes with ability to complete your training routine, something is amiss.

3.Decreased strength.

The whole point of progressive resistance exercise is to become stronger, certainly not weaker.

4.Chronic fatigue.

Feeling tired all the time is a sure sign that your body does not have the time to recuperate from your work load.

5.Injuries.

When you are training too much, injuries, not only to the muscles, but to the joints, ligaments, cartilage, etc., are more prone to occur.

6.Colds and infections.

This is a sure sign that you are not only wearing down your muscular system, but placing an undue burden on your precious immune system.

If left unchecked, the common cold you are experiencing, could lead to pneumonia.

7.Insomnia.

We have all, occasionally, experienced, tossing and turning, waking up tired, lack of sleep, etc. However, does it only occur on a regular basis when you are training?

8.Constipation or diarrhea.

Over training can make itself known in the behavior of the digestive system.

9.Excessive weight loss.

When an excessive physical workload is placed on the body, it will kick up the demand for calories and take them from where ever it can.

First, and foremost, it will be in the form of excess fat found anywhere on the body.

Obviously, this is good, in most cases.

However, after that, a break down will occur in the muscles.

10.Elevated resting heart rate.

Normally, a conditioned athlete, has a lower than normal resting heart rate.

However, an elevated pulse is usually a sign of stress, either physical, mental, or both.

11.Heart palpitations.

If you are experiencing heart palpitations or an irregular heart beat, it is time to visit your physician.

12.Lower testosterone levels.

As with everything mentioned above, an increased demand is also placed on the hormone system.

Until the next time...


----------



## Plod

You didn't quote me as your test case did you Cal lol


----------



## crazycal1

lol no, thats not aimed at anyone specifically..

but if it gets ya thinking... its all good...


----------



## crazycal1

I`m allways banging on about resting as much as possible to enhance gains, this is why i train 2x a week usually.

i try and rest like a king!!!

lol saying that i had a broken nites sleep with stupid s**t about training going thru my head, dumb cos last weeks leg work went ok and my back coped with it.

it was more that i had alot of clients in after my workout and training with a mashed head isnt fun, either that or train after everyone when i`m knacked..

the upshot was i did squats for 2 sets and thats it, i`ll do deads next week.

fcuk worrying about doing both in a week, my bench press cycle is paramount.

when you focus on one exercise you back off others, you then cut back exercises or work sets, n just before i started i realized if it wasnt me training i`d be saying cut back more so i did.

it worked well, altho the litmus test will be sundays bench press... 93.5kg.

the thought of failing is scary, the thought of doing them scary lol...

that makes me hungy..

squats were 10x100, the 10x105kg.

calves 4x10x60kg

laying pulldowns 15x10x10x50kg 1 mins rest

biceps 6 sets all for 10 reps 15kg (lol) 1 mins rest each set.

apart from calves it was a fairly easy workout

the more you rest the more time you allow for recovery and growth, training a bodypart to the point of an inability to move suits assisted training imo.

you stimulate not flog to death to grow.

you can only bully your body so much before it says bollocks and rebels.

true many successful trainers use this approach, but what of all the unsuccessful ones????

i was one of these trainers... it just didnt work for me...

i`m nothing special physically compared to whats walking around out there natural or not.. but i havent been training all my life from my early 20`s.. i`m not injury free, i`m not young...

but for my circumstances i reckon i look pretty ok, thats why i reckon people like to train with me and like my no bullshit advice and receive the begrudging respect from some quarters that i do.. lol!


----------



## crazycal1

MY FIRST HALF CENTURY IN THE IRON GAME - Tom Furman Fitness

his last prediction..


----------



## crazycal1

[video=youtube;ZjLooY_v0vc]






brocky, loz, bj...

beat ya to it boys


----------



## crazycal1

i was very nervous about how my back was going to feel when i dragged myself out of my pit today..

a tentative thumbs up!


----------



## crazycal1

The WeighTrainer - Making A Strength/Size Routine Part I: Exercise Selection

The WeighTrainer - Making A Strength/Size Routine Part II: Exercise Sequence

The WeighTrainer - Making A Strength/Size Routine Part III: Sets And Reps And How To Perform Them

The WeighTrainer - Making A Strength/Size Routine Part IV: Training Frequency

The WeighTrainer - Making A Strength/Size Routine Part V: Splitting Your Routine

brilliant.


----------



## Plod

Saved them to my PC

Liking

Liking a LOT


----------



## crazycal1

glad you had a look bud..


----------



## crazycal1

its the one on frequency i think that will interest you most (and smudge) altho its all debatable i spose..

right then muthafcukas 

bench press 5x5x5x93kg (fcuk yeah!)

military press 15x12x10x8 i think x40kg

close grip db bench TH 20x10x15kg

2 sets of pushdowns.

all sets to failure except for bench.

I feeeel like a beast!

also got my second training cage in today, it`ll be bolted to the other cage with a ladder in between up high and some poles coming off it attached to the adjacent wall for swinging on and sh1t...

when i get it all set up in place i`ll know precisely how much space ive got, i`ll then have a cull of existing machines and get 1 leg machine which will work for me and the challenged who have no co ordination and i hope a treadmill..

i`ll stick some proper pics up then 

i`m hoping the gym will basically be a big kids wet dream...


----------



## crazycal1

well ive not trained legs since my deadlift last week 

i`m not that surprised, my backs not bad but pretty stiff most of the day, currently it was still worth it lol, but if i`m saying this in a months time...

in future if i do try a serious 500lb dead i wont do it the day after squats on a whim..

did calves back and bi`s the other day n didnt think much of it..

altho i did pair up donkey calf raises using leg press machine and then usual calf raises, it did take a couple of reps each set out of my working weight.

calves are still sore but then thats not surprising, youre always sore if you try soemthing different.

be interesting if the extra soreness keeps happening tho.


----------



## Piranha Smudge

Had a gd read mate!! Some really great info and all digested!!


----------



## crazycal1

my weights down to 13 "1.

kinda reminds me you dont know what gains you keep till *at least* 6 weeks post cycle.

somethng tells me bench is gonna be even harder today to the numbers.

its also only been 6 days since last bench sessh, it should be enuff due to no leg work, but i cant say i`m feeling particularly fresh...

i guess we`ll see what we see, i`ll be going down dying trying tho...

3x5x93.5kg expected today.


----------



## crazycal1

bench press 5x4x3x93kg

firstly i took me 8 hours to realise i did the same weight as last time lol and didnt increase by 0.5kg..

probly down to talking to much cos i had a client training with me.

no matter, big drop in reps there and after forst set i just knew "it" wasnt there.

could be cos i only allowed 6 days rest rather than 7, but i backed off everything last week and didnt train legs.

could that deadlift sapped that much from me? sounds a bit thin to me..

i think in retrospect i should had an extra day between chest workouts and trained on the 8 th day.

this is something i`d planned for next week, but due to mondays being a bit busy i didnt fancy it (working when you feel screwed isnt good if youre trying to talk sense) i also had a load of new clients starting today which is why i wanted to train on a day off ie saturday, but a day early.

i`m certainly going to carry the cycle on and the plan is to try some more t gel starting next week, i really would like to add some bullets in as they take less time to kick in (altho i usually get no strength gains, altho 2 clients have increased strength dramatically on them)

this would hopefully give me the extra impetus to rehit my 5`s (altho i think i`m capable of that with just more rest for a few more weeks) and crawl slowly closer to the 100kg goal...

Doms are just as bad as always after a superheavy (relatively speaking) bench day, probly cos the 4 rep set was 4 and a half reps and i ended up lowering to the pins fighting all the way lol...

interestingly my legs ache like mad more than usual due to using my legs as much as anything to ge the bar up, actually for a bench, mili press, triceps day i ache all over.

the doms are on par with a heavy dead sesh so i`d presume i`m pumping out those natural hormones as much as i`m likely too.

i`m now 6+? weeks post cycle and am now down to 13"1, which is down 4 lbs i think maybe 5 and still up 4 lbs on precycle weight but also much leaner.

top 4 abs are now always apparent apart from after last few meals...

the gut distension is kinda there still tho and my lower abs hold nearly all my bulk weight fat, so i certainly aint going wooo look at my abs lol, the area with a higher bf looks more apparent than ever.

ive been at this composition before albeit a stone lighter and i reckon i could lose 7-10lbs and be at pretty much my leanest bf.

which gives me an idea plans are on track, my first step was to be over 12 stone and uber lean, if i hit 12 stone in the past its with added belly pork.

however if i can get another 2 cycles in before i cut i might be able to raise the numbers to 12"7 and in a very lean walking around state...

this i think is what i`d need to achieve to be able to dehydrate and still be above 12 stone...

currently it feels like id have 2 lolly pop sticks for legs still lol..

so altho hitting bodyweights is great, thats only the second step, leading to the third step.... symmetry, cos without it your only as impressive as your poorest bodypart.

this is only the second time ive done a really serious bench cycle over an 8 year period of focusing on my legs.. ( i gotta have some fun) i wouldnt say what i do for legs doesnt work, its just my limitations make progress slower.

i am of course allways trying to make leg work, work more productively...

getting round to buying a leg machine to either use for legwork rather than a bar (looking unlikely) of a leg curl/extension machine to prexhaust, i`m also thinking of a sissy squat machine which takes up zero space..

great looking bit of kit but extortionate price for what it is.

just had a second cage made so might have one made up, the chap who makes me stuff is allways very busy tho (currently busy making me a steel ladder to connect the 2 cages together with some extras to turn it into a climbing frame (but its gonna be so much more)

by prexhausting you dont get the same amount of hipwork which probly will inhibit hormone out put, altho im wondering if heavy bench would create it still..

but lol going round in circles ive got to keep that in maintaince...

ya see plod, i do it too lol...


----------



## crazycal1

T NATION | 5/3/1 Rest Pause: A 6-Week Challenge

this is the jim wendler routine neil r has talked about.

its based on dc training i spose which i can draw similarities with with my training (sorta)


----------



## crazycal1

right then today i tried some partial squats.

ive been so hooked up into going as low as i can even if it hurts, flexibilty is not an issue to depth, post training discomfort is.

i think you could call them half squats pretty much.

i was planning on going 1-2 inches higher than usual but 4" is probly more accurate.

the plan was to stay in my comfort zone rom wise, it just felt i dunno unusual stopping before the bottom and the depth felt right, maybe cos i was going much slower to compensate for a shorter rom and i tried to get the turn around point much smoother,almost a stop at the bottom to minimize impact and momentum.

i used 100kg for 3x10 the same as the weight i used and went to parallel on last squat workout.

and it was almost as hard imo.

i will be able to add weight easily tho and thats the plan.

the new higher total means s**t, its a marker and if the marker goes up thats all i`m interested in. it means i will lift more, but not cos of ego.

trained calves, back and bi`s.

much better workout with legs in there.

my back feels good.

fingers crossed for tomoz.


----------



## crazycal1

bench came out at 5x3x3x93.5kg today.. cant be arsed to write the rest out.

started bullets and t gel yesterday.

probly shoulda left bullets another 2 weeks but i wont be doing another cycle for at least 3 months, in fact i`m not thinking about another cycle, till my leg work is up again.

if i do another cycle or talk about it before february call me a cnut and a hypocrite.

gonna be very interesting to see how my strength picks up.

also interesting that ive dropped 2 reps per set, even after 8 days off with all other exercises backed off.

3 weeks a go i got 5x5x5x93kg, so its still defo a rest thing.

just cos ya feel fresh it doesnt mean you are.

with no cycle i`d have done the 5 and dropped the rest back to 80 and worked back up.


----------



## crazycal1

calves

bench press 5x94kg

5x4x95kg

TH DB press 8x10x9x20kg

TH cgdp 14x13x10x20kg

now for those not keeping up ive dragged a rep back and added more weight (3 weeks of increments) true my increments are only a pound a week recently and probly deemed not worth it..

but my strategy has now increased my pb 15kg past my previous bench press.

the strength increase from bullets and t gel is almost negated by the weight i`m lifting.

negated is the wrong word, needed for the training cycle to continue..

i got an extra 2 reps per set early on in the cycle as i basically did the bullets before i should have, now altho i have pulled reps back i guess by the time i hit 100kg i`ll be at the point of dropping below 5`s again, i`m hoping by next week i`ll be at full strength and back to 3 sets of 5, if that makes sense.

question how many people on here train in cycles?

one of the most basic premises of training..

i`m hoping at the end of the cycle i`m still doing 5x5x5 and by the time ive finished my pct and had another 2 weeks to drop any residual remaining extra help and false weight gained i`ll still be able to bang out 1 set of 5 naturally.

ive done 2x100kg 2 months ago and there mightve been a third but i was shocked at getting 2 and it thru me lol.. either way, if i can increase that pb i will be a very happy bunny.

maybe that means i could get 1x110kg which is close to the 120kg i`ve got a s a goal.

then 120 for reps and then ultimately 5x5x5x120kg and then when that happens presumably if i`m lucky in a couple of years time i`ll go into maintenance and i might finally feel i can justify some flyes.

i wonder what a chest look like thats never done flyes when you can lift that sort of weight, weight of course being relative, one mans incredible is anothers meh..

i wonder if a chest coming from the poundages ive been stuck on initially actually needs more shape when its lean?

maybe you can stimulate a muscle to grow and thats it.. can you actually stress an aspect of it and it grow more there or do you just stress it submaximally..

ive done nothing but incline bench until this but my upper chest hasnt grown, maybe genetics takes over..

i`m sure theres sh1tloads of articles proving me wrong but with articles if you look hard enuff you`ll find articles to dispute articles lol

so i`ll find out for meself at 120kg... 

it was something ive been reading about in a book on static contraction training, the premise is 1 set per bodypart held for 5-15 seconds, thats it.. no full body or owt..

great book talks about taking plenty of days in between workouts etc, right up my alley way 

takes working into cos very heavy weights are needed and the last time i tried something like this i nearly c0cked my knees up and 2 clients got tennis elbow..

anyhooo..


----------



## crazycal1

my backs still plagueing me..

the breathing respirator device ive been using hasnt helped tho as i can feel my lower back when inhaling deeply.

booked in for today and next week at the chiro rather than in a fortnights time.

i think its inevitable i need to miss legs out of training for a while. timing sucks like a cnut.

all this start up after sitting in a sh1tty office chair for 15 mins 8 months ago.

whether i was set for a problem or not im not sure.

its really p1ssing me off today..

cnut.


----------



## crazycal1

well i hadnt trained since last sunday till today, my backs been really uncomfortable and tbh i`m feeling overtrained despite backing off everything other than bench..

i`m taking next week off too cos i need it.

i got 96kg on bench today 5x4x2..

probly shoulda taken a longer in between set breaks, but there wasnt much else there, which was a surprise.

it was probly the hardest sets ive ever done on anything bar leg work.

i was shattered after it and fell asleep.

11 reps all told, if youre doing 11 sets on bench i havent a clue what youre doing tbh.

i did a vid of the first set which i`ll stick up when i get it back.

getting 5 was a close call and i cant see me getting 5 at a 100kg, i am tempted to go back to pound increments, but i dont think my bodies got more than 4 weeks of heavy lifts in it.

bit of a dilemma cos i really want the 100kg for 5, i just never factored in feeling this knackerd..

then i did dumbell press, triceps pushdowns and calves with a 3 set prexhaust on the leg press, 65kg on the trusquat standing calf raises.


----------



## crazycal1

97kg tomoz... #shittingmypants #howmuchdoiwantit


----------



## crazycal1

bench press 5x4x4x97kg

that should at the very least guarantee 4 reps at a 100kg...

ive stopped taking bullets today and now only using the gel, ive felt sick to the pit of my stomach yesterday, i`m not sure whats causing it (altho ive been really stressed) but yesterday iwas feeling ok, the bullets are exacerbating it tho, so for now they gotta go.

my appetite is awful, yesterday i actually couldnt eat for about 8 hours.

i dont think i`ll be able to keep my weight up till march as planned, but id ont wanna overthink it cos you never know whats around the corner..

next week i`ll be making 98kg my bitch.

3 weeks away from the big one.

i seriously need a rest.

oh i bought a sissy squat bench/stand for pre exhausting legs, havent tried it properly yet but 20 slow reps were pretty painful after calves today.. #bitch lol


----------



## Plod

You can do it

I have faith


----------



## crazycal1

ohhh i m gonna do it bud..

even if i drop all lifts except bench lol..

i`m toying with maintaince being 3x3 at 100kg for the forseeable future if poss.. then lots of legwork focus.

i havent trained legs since the deadlift  but im looking at this as a softening up period for my legs as they never get a break usually...

thanks bud!


----------



## crazycal1

actually what really interests me is what the changes adding 20kg to my bench has made to my arms and chest...

of course i wont find that out till i cut


----------



## crazycal1

well i havent got what you`d call DOMS today but i do feel like my chest has been put under a huge amount of crushing pressure and my collar bones ache..

previously only had such a feeling from deads.

unless your hitting a *big weight on your compound*, can you really justify doing more compounds or iso`s for the same body part?

or are you just reluctant to work hard, hoping the extra stuff will magic that big weight on the bar?

i have 2 mates who only do 1 exercise and 1 set per bodypart and they think i`m an overtraining dufus lol

i`m not keen on that usually unless its a 20 rep squat set, but its a tempting thought to drop all extraneous sets at 100kg and carry on..

tempting but not gonna happen this time round lol...

if i was feeling fresher tho i would for a while.


----------



## crazycal1

98kg on the morrow!

thats nearly 25 weeks of constant weight progression on one lift... can ya dig it suckas!


----------



## Plod

TheCrazyCal said:


> 98kg on the morrow!
> 
> thats nearly 25 weeks of constant weight progression on one lift... can ya dig it suckas!


OOOOooooooohhhhhh YYYYYyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaahhhh


----------



## crazycal1

well its jolly good at least one person can smell what i`m cooking 

had a flu jab today and my shoulders as stiff as sir cliff entering a B&B in a south west london...

The Mary Moss Elm Guest House VIP Paedophile Party List | cigpapers


----------



## crazycal1

5x3x4x98kg

used ammonia caps on sets 1 and 3, lost form fractionally pulling down i think on 2nd set and a slight change makes a big change when its this heavy.

when i was on 90kg being all gung ho and positive about getting to 100kg i was 50% convinced id actually manage it lol..

i`d rather take 4 weeks to get the last 2kg but i wont be on my gel for long enuff soo...

next time 99kg.

i will in one training cycle without getting too ahead of myself have added 20kg to my pb for a 5 rep set and hopefully increased my pb for the same amount ish over 3 sets.

thats 25+ weeks of increasing the weight on the bar.

how many others in this small pond that is muscle chat managed that?

if i can i know others can...


----------



## renshaw

I need to focus on bench you know, never really given a shite about it... actually been concentrating on standing shoulder press work 5-10 x 5 and only been doing 3x3 on bench and not even at high weight for rep range. Oddly im sure had more growth from this then bench =/ something not right lol


----------



## crazycal1

ren, it aint what you do or how much you do, its how you do it


----------



## jakal2001

TheCrazyCal said:


> ren, it aint what you do or how much you do, its how you do it


Even when its antagonistic training at my volumes?


----------



## crazycal1

tbh i dont even think in that way but yeah it makes no diff imo

it`ll all make sense when we have our workout bud.. you`ll have an epiphany


----------



## crazycal1

heavy is obviously a relative term when it comes to actual weight on the bar..

i know andy chapel can bench 17x100kg, which i cant even get my head around..

but everyday im thinking about my next bench press day trying to not exactly the visualise the reps but remember everything ive got to do to hold my form.

the thing thats in my head today is that rep 1 feels barely doable and i have to try and not think about the next rep till ive completed the one im doing, then doing it 4 more times.

if i get too hooked up on how heavy the one i`m doing feels, i`d fail early, its amazing how many reps you can have inside you after feeling crushed from the first..

sounded better in my head lol...

my back and biceps ache so much after bench from the controlled pull down you`d think its a back exercise 

obviously chest shoulders and tri`s are mashed too the next day..

but yes jakal my biceps get doms from benching


----------



## crazycal1

[video=youtube;y-9iBYhYJdg]






job done a week early.

i had to risk adding 2 increments cos i`m knackered and falling apart from the length of the cycle, t bullets are setting my elbows off and tennis elbow is on the cards, so i`ll be taking a week off, dropping bench back and start refocussing on legs now my backs feeling more like it again.

i`m 13"5 still up 5lbs from the beginning of the cycle, but i suspect thats mainly false weight from water or stored sugars in the muscle as my appetites been poor, for ages even before this acid reflux became noticeable.. i mustve had it for years but the systems werent obvious to me.

not sure if i`ll be able to keep my weight up till march as id hoped but if my appetite drops off more i spsoe i`ll be cutting earlier for longer and as slow as possible.

i`d like to drop to 12"4 and see where i`m at.

i think i`m holding about 10lbs of fat more than i need, i have definetly got leaner over the past 2 cycles and kept my measurements up which is what id hoped for trying to recomp my body rather than cut of bulk.

i`d like to guess fat loss and muscle gains but i havent a clue tbh..


----------



## Plod

:hail::hail::hail::hail:


----------



## crazycal1

thanks matey.. thats why i want you to keep those squats going


----------



## Plod

TheCrazyCal said:


> thanks matey.. thats why i want you to keep those squats going


'If' that's a bit of a challenge ...................................... then I accept lol

300 by xmas lol


----------



## crazycal1

nah mate i just reckon theres no point changing them out when youve worked so hard to build them up..

you ve now gotten to the interesting bit.. the time when youre more likely to get max growth and or fat burning..


----------



## crazycal1

am having a week off and its loverly...

not ideal to keep gains but fcuk it.. i need it..


----------



## crazycal1

nother week off i think..

backs best its been in a year


----------



## crazycal1

really tempted to take another 5 days off and restart sunday on a day off...

its not so much about listening to your body i just find it very easy to be a lazy bstrd..

might go for an hours walk to soothe my guilt..

its just dawned on me that this is the first time ive finished a training cycle and taken time off for at least 18 months and prior to that i havent completed a training cycle and rested cos i`m always forced to by injury.

and taking a break cos of injury just isnt the same...

its nice to be able to plan to take a rest rather than do it randomly.. or not at all... but of course no one does the latter.. do they?

its a common phrase to listen to your body and act accordingly, but if im honest i think most people ignore what theyre being told due to the terror of going backwards (which isnt what will happen) or losing theyre gains (which isnt gonna happen either)

if you can listen to your body you`ll be stronger, less likely to get injurred, more likely to sleep well and more likely to be training as close to theyre anabolic peak as theyre capable of, rather than keep pushing on so youre past the peak of anabolism and basically in a constant deficit which will make gains come harder, slow our metabolism down so fat loss is even harder.

i`d rather undertrain slightly cos i think you`ll get better results than by being in the aforementioned deficit nearly all the time.

just my opinion of course based on what i see and do rather than any scientific reasoning. (altho the 2 do coincide at times of course)


----------



## crazycal1

new goals..

milipress with 80kg done for 5 reps +

deads 500lbs from the floor.

squats well 3x10x120kg will be a first goal but 140kg is what id like.

17" calves if thats possible. however i see that as being very dependent on squatting 140.

at those numbers i`ll prexhaust all the time, but if my back doesnt play ball i`ll have to go with a prexhaust and modify the goal weight for squats.

i think i`ll be at my genetic peak if i can do that, no it wont be done naturally, but it will be done with a minimal assist which given my limitations with age and injury goes someway (i dunno if its quite the right word but) justify the chemical use


----------



## crazycal1

walk done, shin pumps only just kept at bay...

i think ive just has a big kick up the arse telling me to do more walking lol

fcuk that was hard..

i do always walk, but 1 of my dogs is slooow, i mean i practically have to pull her along and she`s sucks the enjoyment out of walks and anything over 30 mins i just cant be arsed with, been like it since a pup..

but i do need to do more hour long walks, even if it means she only gets one walk a day, which im not happy with but gone are the days when i take the dogs for seperate walks multiple times a day..


----------



## crazycal1

back to the grind tomoz and its gonna be legs legs legs done prudently around my healthyish back.

still havent really worked out what maintenance means for upper body lol


----------



## crazycal1

[video=youtube;NXl_YYX1Jng]


----------



## crazycal1

sissy squat 20=21x20kg plate held on chest.

narrowish stance squats 10x80kg 10x90kg felt easy which was a bonus 

2x10x100kg sldl done more of a weighted stretch.

3 sets donkey calf raises mainly a pre exhaust in leg press

3sets 65kg in tru squat standing calf raise.

1 last set of donkeys and a static hold to finish.

biceps 5 count em 5 sets of biceps with only 27.5kg on bar but didnt get more than 10 on many sets and ended up dropping down to 25kg for last 2 sets..

i expected more reps on bi`s but there was nothing there and intensity was pretty low.

back feels fine, n may repeat the leg part on friday but doing back instead of bi`s.

while cycle is in early stages i`ll be on 3x a week n see how it goes..

bench/milipress/tri`s next.


----------



## crazycal1

squats

10x10x102.5kg

15x80kg

3 sets for back 1 mins rest each set all to failure.

3 sets leg press calf raises pre exhaust

3 sets on truy squat standing calf raises 76kg

now coming back from man flu..

all upper body work is kinda in maintenance so im only really looking for progression on legs

ive discovered i have an anterior pelvic tilt and have found some great exercises to help fix it, this is a big cause of my poor squatting performance and i appear to have weak glutes, im wondering if also altho my deads are strong it may be a factor in why my hams dont grow well..

ive decided not to cut for this summer and will continue to try and keep my weight up and focus on changing body composition instead.

im using lansoprosol for my acid reflux and its brilliant.

THIS is why i was on 5000 cals a day and not gaining weight or finding it extremely hard.

id been suffering the effects of acid reflux for years and didnt know what it was or that i was suffering from it, i just thought it was stress..

hence my getting p1ssed off at being told i wasnt trying hard enuff.

i have a lot of empathy for those who find weight loss hard as i find weight gains just as hard.. but youve got to be tryng your aRse off to acheive it..

if you are and your still not achieving you have to learn to think laterally.

i do believe tho that there are periods in your life when life does prevent it and then you have to dig in and be satisfied with maintenance , you then have to learn to be patient.

anyhoo i plan to hit 2x10x110kg then spend 30 weeks adding 1kg a week till i hit 10x10x140kg, injury permitting.

if i can add a further 40kg to my squats and increase my pb 30kg, my legs will have grown..

*can you dig what im cooking sunni-shine*  i`m thinking 6 months ahead.

actually i think it may take longer than 30 weeks and id be happy to hit 140kg in 2015, but the point is im planning long term for my goals and gains not next month..


----------



## bornagainmeathead

Alright Cal,

Hows it hanging?

I've not been around the forums for a while, but still training hard :nod:


----------



## crazycal1

oioi meathead, sorry i didnt reply sooner, ive not been on forums much either recently lol

its hanging not too bad, backs been quite aggressive recently, but ya gotta keep plodding on..

now cutting and had dropped to 13"1, started some T gel and finished off my bullets and weights back up to 13"7 (did get up to 13"9) but bullets were upsetting my acid reflux so when i finished them the plan to carry on for a few more weeks with dbol didnt happen.

its ironic i could weigh so much on so few cals..

am leaning out each week alil more tho..

was gonna stick a pic up but i see attachments still arent working.

pics are here for facefcukers tho 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Bodyworks/118172328301189?ref=hl

nice to see my journal here is still picking up plenty of views :becky:


----------



## crazycal1

110kg new pb

[video=youtube;Ith4qQGzXus]


----------



## crazycal1

Sent from my RM-914_eu_euro1_327 using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Yin

TheCrazyCal said:


> Sent from my RM-914_eu_euro1_327 using Tapatalk


 Lost a bit of side . Looking leaner, have you give up on body building don't see any new post here ???


----------



## crazycal1

Hey dude, i lurk occasionally...

Yup still training, my backs been a Cnut recently but im getting back to full bore training again, been cutting for a while n playing with test gel...


----------



## crazycal1

Lost size? Do u mean compared to my avatar lol


----------



## Old Yin

TheCrazyCal said:


> Lost size? Do u mean compared to my avatar lol


Yes lol lol


----------



## crazycal1

Unfortunately that's been photoshopped lol..


----------



## Old Yin

TheCrazyCal said:


> Unfortunately that's been photoshopped lol..


Or fortunately , all depends how you look at it lol lol


----------



## crazycal1

tell ya it was very weird seeing myself like that.. wouldnt fancy looking like that at all lol

thing is that was a shopped pic of me at my heaviest.. so seeing the morphed one really kicked off some insecurities..


----------



## crazycal1

well i think its time to reboot MC`s longest running, most exciting, bullsh1t free journal (lol) (haters keep taking me superseriously, you know best)

well after a visit to the chiro last week just for a maintenance visit my backs c0cked up after pushing up some heavy db`s (relative to me) on military press.. its fcuking relentless...

got some golfers elbow going on at the mo and its affecting back and bicep work currently..

so i tried some shrugs whilst laying on my back on a bench using the high pulley, from various angles as described by Paul Kelso in his surprisingly named Kelso`s shrug book 

they went ok, didnt get a lot of DOMS but i think i need to get a better feel for them to push harder.

dropping no names lolol Mr.Kelso finally commented on one of my posts on FB today... 

oddddly it wasnt the vid of the little kid who`d found his mums double ender and was running around wobbling it about like a big sausage in peels of laughter as his mum tried to catch him.... clllllasssic!

aaanyhoo been trying low weight box squats for 5x5 and i finally feel as if im getting out of the exercise powerwise what i`m putting in, i usually feel very inefficient..

however my backs not liking them, but cos i was a t**t the first time i tried them i did so not warmed up, unbelted with 120kg on the bar..

so i may be recovering from that still 6 weeks on..

that aside ive decided (or realised) i havent had a good hard leg cycle apart from some sldl since before my fusion..

because ive been letting my ego focus on leg mass, rather than simply training around my lower back and accepting what gains i can get like that..

ive been 1 step forward 2 steps back ever since in truth because ive been too focussed on getting maximum growth and it hasnt happened as a result.

fcuk knows how but ive also lost all the strength i gained getting my bench up to 5x100kg for 1 set..

i`m down to 5x5x75kg and i`m finding it hard..

military press is being done after bench and i still got 3x7x25kg thick handled db press.. which is an inadvertant pb for the weight.. most odd.

have finally restarted writing my weights down every session again, i`ve been relying on knowing what the person ive been training with has been doing and altho its one aspect of my memory thats practically autistic it wasnt letting me see i wasnt progressing regularly as i used to..

altho again my back was dictating alot of my weights..

i`m sitting at 12"12 with no effort now, dropped 8? lbs since xmas and have now halted my slow cut now my guts alittle more under control.

i`m now maintaining this on around 2700-3000 cals a day where 2 years back i was having to force down around 5000 cals...

my metabolism has changed and ive no idea why..

fat loss isnt as easy now, but still not a problem.

i`m sitting around 10-12lbs overweight and altho abs kinda poke thru still mentally its hard staying like this..

ive realised being on gear and out of shape is far easier than being natural and out of shape..

get a lot of mates on cycle showing me pics of theyre "condition" which is entirely down to gear rather than theyre diet and cardio and cant see it..

soon as they stop any condition goes..

dude i trained who was on tren ( i will never train anyone using that sh1t ever again or associate or converse with anyone using that fcuking poison)was 2+ stone out of shape but had such a hard look around his shoulders and veins popping out it was ridiculous..

i think alot of people rely on gear for theyre condition and are fooled by it..

gives them a false sense of reality...

wipes foam from mouth...

btw not that it needs to be said my new film star style avatar  obviously portrays me as far better condition and size than i actually i am, that was me 6 months ago 8 lbs fatter, with morning abs going on and a lot of good light and then shadowed on photoshop, but not enhanced or morphed..

its a fcuking selfie! me at my best which i managed for about 30 seconds at a specific time of day...

and my next selfie will look better than that one.. thats how it goes.. and so far every year ive improved and i plan on continuing to improve.

it`ll be interesting to see when age becomes a factor, you cant hide sagging skin..

altho i think theres a chance i may change some of my morals and use gh or other peptides maybe a decade in the future and certainly if i have another fusion post op..

there comes a time when your just cutting your nose off to spite your face.

i`m currently sitting on my last batch of test gel resisting the urge to get some improved condition as my trainings not hard enuff to warrent it.

i did one cycle earlier in the year and ran it for 10 weeks rather than 6, it was worth doing as it just seemed to keep building up the longer i stayed on, but i was turning into a knob.. so no more than 6 weeks at a time for me.. i cant handle it..

its one thing to be confident and another to have the confidence to say what you think when you should keep your gob shut lol..

hence my chilled demeanor over the past few weeks.. water off a ducks back... Quaaaaaack!

it`d be good if we could get picture attachments back on here soon..

after all pictured speak a 1000 words.. except when the pics are lying bstrds lol...


----------



## London1976

And you still have abs ya fat ******* ?

Let's all be nice to each other ?


----------



## crazycal1

36" waist ? I bulk like an apple...


----------



## Plod

Make yourself a voodoo flossing band with the inner tube to a mountain bike tyre and do this in the vid I post below

I cured myself over 3 saturdays on the trot of golfers elbow

[video=youtube;GZG_9O_mAgM]


----------



## crazycal1

Ta plod, just tried it.

Elbows not too bad today n I cant tell if it helped, but ill try again tomoz..

I'm still.slghtly out off by the restrictive feeling tbh..

People do it n then attach those shock pads too buts its a hypertrophy thing not rehab..

Really don't fancy that..


----------



## crazycal1

Ummmmm


----------



## London1976

36 waist ?

Let's all be nice to each other ?


----------



## Plod

TheCrazyCal said:


> Ummmmm


Yes, I've had that before, but bit of practise with the band has helped.

It's worse if there is a slight gap in the band at that point.

Wrap so there is a 50% overlap when going round and it doesn't seem to happen


----------



## Plod

TheCrazyCal said:


> Ta plod, just tried it.
> 
> Elbows not too bad today n I cant tell if it helped, but ill try again tomoz..
> 
> I'm still.slghtly out off by the restrictive feeling tbh..
> 
> People do it n then attach those shock pads too buts its a hypertrophy thing not rehab..
> 
> Really don't fancy that..


I didn't feel any better that day but felt better through the week, but could still feel it a bit, so repeated again 7 days later. Again, felt better but wasn't 100% confident so repeated 7 days later again.

I chose the Saturday as it was a non-lifting day so would have no impact on training. Sunday was legs, and usually didn't train again till Tuesday so they had plenty of time for recovery.


----------



## crazycal1

yeah i think i wrapped ok but was using elasticy knee wraps ive had for years (free pressie from maxihustle years ago) dunno if that made a diff..

well i had to have a random v light workout cos of my back and had to train basically upper body again! started with v light slow db`s and did more than i expected in the end with some laying pulldowns and shrugs in that position, dips n cgdb presses-stopped when my back was rebelling..

crAp workout as all my random, as i feel it workouts, but hey ho, didnt think i`d be training for several weeks yesterday.

been really limiting my acid reflux meds and thought i`d gotten to the point i didnt need them... OMFG wrong..

had this weird feeling (totally unrelated) yesterday like a rat gnawing at my insides...

seems i was insanely hungy.. most oddddd...

but at the same time suddenly started feeling as sick as a pig which took several hours to realise it was cos i hadnt been taking me pills (lansoprosol-brilliant stuff)

eating anything or drinking or smoking makes the sick feeling worse..

but i was ravenous n couldnt help myself lol..

after 3 tabs it finally died down..

i then necked half a family bag of crips and half a bag of jelly babies.. i was a baaaad boy lol..

gawd knows where this hunger came from, same today and sick too tho, but it passed eventually..

when i said i bulked like an apple Rob, i didnt, i actually just got stressed 2 years back now and instead of losing 10 lbs i somehow gained it over 4-6 weeks.. and it went on as pork..

long story short i dirty bulked to keep my weight up, i`d completely skipped 12 stone and went straight to 13"7.

i had 10 months of s**t and building work to deal with on top of work and training myself, so as i said i dirty bulked lol and it went well..

i kept my weight up, used some test gel too occasionally and managed to recomp my muscle to fat ratio.

i then at xmas slowly allowed my self to drop around 1/4 pound a week..

got to 12"10 then started eating abit more a month back and rehit 12"12, i was very neervous of not regaining my appetite i reckon.

and as i might said in my previous rant and now eating around 3000 a day when previously id had to eat 4500-5000 to keep weight.

doug told me before not to stay lean as i do but i never had any say in the matter lol.. before the stress id been doing 5000 at under 12 stone.. go figure.

i actually think i could get my weight up to 14 stone now which i even it was fat would be a hellovan acheivement in the past, well nigh on impossible (injectables aside i spose)

i dont like not knowing why something happens but fcukit its all worked out for the best..

doesnt help the too rampant ectos i train who`re in my old position eating to the point it feels like youve food coming out of your mouth when you go to bed and getting fcukall weight gain and the weights are regularly going up.

1 dude did any injectable cycle at 6" 13"7, 5000+ cals got just over 14 stone, finished cycle and within months was back at his start weight, food and training all stayed the same.. never lost his abs even..


----------



## crazycal1

2nd visit to the chiro in less than 7 days..


----------



## crazycal1

You'll never look at a grapefruit in the same way..

http://www.strengthfighter.com/2013/12/gay-for-pay-pro-bodybuilders.html


----------



## crazycal1

Home - The Norwich Personal Trainer my color selection is piss poor, but this is a rough version of my new idea.. any feedback appreciated...


----------



## spaglemon

TheCrazyCal said:


> You'll never look at a grapefruit in the same way..
> 
> STRENGTH FIGHTER: Gay for Pay pro bodybuilders


How much do you think they'd pay to sponsor a middle aged skinny fat endo/ecto with chicken legs, pipe cleaner arms and a wobbly belly ?


----------



## crazycal1

spaglemon said:


> How much do you think they'd pay to sponsor a middle aged skinny fat endo/ecto with chicken legs, pipe cleaner arms and a wobbly belly ?


if you could skewer 2 grapefruit at the same time  i`d imagine you might get £15!

thats right £15 lolol


----------



## crazycal1

My fat abs Robin


----------



## crazycal1




----------



## spaglemon

Roflmao Batman

Is that supposed to be a photo of your gut ?

Piss poor effort there mate, need to get waaayy more jelly babies in you if you want to progress that gut lol


----------



## crazycal1

Bit of stretching..


----------



## crazycal1




----------



## tokyofist1466868046

Impressive stretch.

Although we all know what you were really trying to achieve! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1

Cheers mate..

I lost 6" or so of mobility over the last year n I'm pretty much back to where I was...

Sadly another few inches are needed...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

jesus wept, i walk back in after not speaking to you for a while and what do i see? Pics of you trying to suck your own schlong 

*backs out of thread slowly*

whats your goals these days cal?


----------



## crazycal1

You know what dude, its been so long since someone's asked me I'm not even sure..

Some sort of classic class type physique..

IE 12 ish stone n peeled to the bone, really got to get some decent training cycles in my legs tbh..

I've had n caused alot of s**t with my back last 2 years (post fusion)

I need to have a huge rethink on what I'm doing..

Lol obviously a humerous pic, but just trying to show u can be flexible with minimal work..

Small world tho, didn't know ur real name but knew of you from beauty n the beast..


----------



## crazycal1

My backs been so bad I had to go with bodyweight single leg squats, 10 sets 1 min rest in between sets, 30 secs between legs.

1x8 supersloe set in sissy squat stand with a 20kg plate.

Embarressed to say it 4x60kg sldl after.

Legs felt to fcuked to feel them

Mentally awful workout, gave up n sacked off calves..

Lol that's not even a warmup for u Plod..

Can only move slowly today tho, just not used to volume..

I plan to go back to how I trained my legs prefusion, its been hard to realise but I've gotten nowhere since...


----------



## crazycal1

Hence the mindfcuk..

All from 1 comment I made when I said I thought my quads were quite good.. Which they are if only compared to my calves lol...


----------



## crazycal1

not quite horizontal


----------



## andyboro1466867929

holy cr*p.... this is still going! lol

good to see you're still going strong dude


----------



## crazycal1

No surrender Andy ?

Hows married life?


----------



## andyboro1466867929

Just like unmarried life really, plodding along.

Hows the PTing going?


----------



## crazycal1

Been a slack year tbh..

Hence this years fb campaign ?

£15 lol...

I'm on around 15 clients but most years I've been on 20+ this time of year..

Then drop offs at crimbo..

Then a new influx etc.


----------



## andyboro1466867929

how much is it again? you didnt mention lol.

The bits I've seen of the gym look really cool, its a 'proper' gym! 

I signed myself back up last night... hence the sudden appearance on the forums - Think ive forgotten more than I learned, which may not be a bad thing!


----------



## crazycal1

Welcome back then bud perhaps we should scrape the cobwebs off EM...

Ta yup proper gym now ?


----------



## crazycal1




----------



## crazycal1




----------



## crazycal1

Its in slo mo so I could see how tight I was..

Tights as a nuns cnut...


----------



## andyboro1466867929

Sounds awesome lol


----------



## crazycal1

That reverberating clang is cool innit lol..

Need to keep head down fractionally more..

My trap bar numbers are mentioned in my last site blog post if u want to give me some pressure ?


----------



## Neil R

Great form, and no breakdown on the last rep either.

You could do with putting this on Facebook, show all those "Cats-back" deadlifters how it should be done!


----------



## crazycal1

cheers neil i appreciate that..

got about 2 comments on FB lol, mightve been more but i`m critical (i see it as helpful tho lol) of online friends form..

however one of the comments came from the strongest natty (i think) that i know.. (pound for pound)

[video=youtube;LmSoWg1pJlU]






Im very much in awe of his lifting..


----------



## crazycal1

Another rack for gym with a heavily modified pecdec weight stack being attached for high AND low pulleys lol


----------



## Neil R

TheCrazyCal said:


> cheers neil i appreciate that..
> 
> got about 2 comments on FB lol, mightve been more but i`m critical (i see it as helpful tho lol) of online friends form..
> 
> however one of the comments came from the strongest natty (i think) that i know.. (pound for pound)
> 
> [video=youtube;LmSoWg1pJlU]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im very much in awe of his lifting..


Looking at this video makes me cringe. This is awful lifting. You can actually see his lower back rounding when he rests on the bench. This is asking for trouble.


----------



## Neil R

TheCrazyCal said:


> cheers neil i appreciate that..
> 
> got about 2 comments on FB lol, mightve been more but i`m critical (i see it as helpful tho lol) of online friends form..
> 
> however one of the comments came from the strongest natty (i think) that i know.. (pound for pound)
> 
> [video=youtube;LmSoWg1pJlU]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im very much in awe of his lifting..


Looking at this video makes me cringe. This is awful lifting. You can actually see his lower back rounding when he rests on the bench. This is asking for trouble.


----------



## Neil R

TheCrazyCal said:


> cheers neil i appreciate that..
> 
> got about 2 comments on FB lol, mightve been more but i`m critical (i see it as helpful tho lol) of online friends form..
> 
> however one of the comments came from the strongest natty (i think) that i know.. (pound for pound)
> 
> [video=youtube;LmSoWg1pJlU]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im very much in awe of his lifting..


Looking at this video makes me cringe. This is awful lifting. You can actually see his lower back rounding when he rests on the bench. This is asking for trouble.


----------



## crazycal1

You know what I totally missed that.. N its his general tightness that impresses me..

Rather than his hips relaxing at the bottom ur right there's a fair old roll there ?

Let me try u on one of his trap bar vids..

Ironically he's had back probs in the past but likes his box squats cos they're pain free..

Good eyesite Neil totally misssed it..


----------



## crazycal1

Fcuk me the more I look I can c his backs quite rounded..

Bugger got blinded by the weight..

Neil always be brutally honest with my vids too please..

Sometimes u cant see the wood from the trees...?


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

I'm so nooby I can't see the rounding. 

Ill have to watch on my pc when I get home... Phone screen + amateur eye = missing the bad form

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1

Thanks for softening the blow Mr.fist ?


----------



## Neil R

TheCrazyCal said:


> Fcuk me the more I look I can c his backs quite rounded..
> 
> Bugger got blinded by the weight..
> 
> Neil always be brutally honest with my vids too please..
> 
> Sometimes u cant see the wood from the trees...


These aren't too bad, seen far worse in the gym. But your Trap Bar Deads video was way tighter than this, and yours was in slow mo too which highlights things even more.


----------



## crazycal1

Ta Neil tbh they were real light tho.. Heavy reps will be the same tho..


----------



## Neil R

TheCrazyCal said:


> Ta Neil tbh they were real light tho...


Maybe thats coz you train the *muscle* ,not the *Ego!*


----------



## crazycal1

Only cos of brutally hard lessons learned cos of back pain on this occasion..

Ego is a relative thing...

Ego still slips in but in a smaller level than some..

I also tell people to accept a compliment with out saying "but"..

So thanks..?


----------



## crazycal1




----------



## crazycal1

Last set of 5x5 185kg, 2nd week of training cycle.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

Nice dude.

When I get back to proper leg training (got a knee injury which rears its head every now and again) I will be using this vid as a "good form" guide.

I've been guilty of deadlifting from a low squat position for quite some time. :/

#rookieerror #everydayisaschoolday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1

Do u mean hips low?


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

I guess so.

When I the weights were rested down my hips n ass were like in the lower portion of a squat. (Thighs parallel to floor)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1

Remember I have high handles on my trap bar, but I still lift hips high on a straight bar from the floor..

Low hops is I think how olympic lifters start, I simply cant do it n it hurts my back..

However I'm genuinely stronger hips high, ill stick my 200kg dead up..

Most with low hip start simply raise they're hips before bar moves without realising..


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

When I get back to training legs I'll maybe video my deadlift form and send it to you so you can have a laugh. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1

Yup that ll be good, happy to help, u never laugh, just hold my head in my hands at times lol..

The form peeps talk about in s thread often bares no relation to they're reality..


----------



## crazycal1

Its not perfect, but here my first real deadlift from the floor EVER


----------



## crazycal1

How come ur not training legs mate?


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

tokyofist said:


> (got a knee injury which rears its head every now and again)


Nothing too serious. Just bursitis/tendinitis thing that flares up now and again.... I've had it for many years but can be managed. I think it's bad squatting form (and my total disregard of stretching - shameful I know) that aggravates it and sets me back.

This was the worst I've had it for a few years. Was sure just to sit with knee bent.

It's settled down now and am doing machine leg presses and extensions (after 9 weeks with no weight training legs)... But steering clear of squats and deadlifts til the new year to let them strengthen up a bit more.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1

This may sound crazy but try wearing a magnet.

I've had bad golf elbow for months, resting it didn't help, neither did a strap this time, but within a week my elbow was better.. I cant chin still, but most of the pain has gone otherwise..

Just bought a cheap support on ebay with magnets in it..

I did a blog post on it recently on my site..

Getting lazy n I cba to cut n paste posts into here..

Really should stick a link up each time tho..

So apathetic these days...

I spose tbh I'm more interested in site traffic than here, but I spose the odd person on here might click thru..

Spending too much time on fb doesn't help, but that's where alot of clients seem to come from..


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

Hmmmmm I'll look into magnets. I not frightened of trying methods which may appear kooky! (My earthing bed sheet is testament to this) 

Tried to find your blog on your body works site, but no joy. Not sure if it's coz using mobile site. Was looking for big flashing "blog" link. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1

Its on there as s dub menu I think off training menu link.. There's s drop down box, its currently crap for mobiles but is ss we speak being entirely redone by my first ever client..

That's why I never knock newbies for asking dumb q's.. Everyone has they're area of expertise..?


----------



## crazycal1

I think the links are fvuked lol


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

Found it.

Under "training" > "t bullets review"



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1

just scroll down

The Norwich Personal Trainers Blog Enter At Your Own Risk!

thats a sh1t url now i see it


----------



## crazycal1

aha lol i was too late ^^^^

i cant even get the submenus to work on my phone


----------



## crazycal1

aha lol i was too late ^^^^

i cant even get the submenus to work on my phone


----------



## crazycal1

My mates natural walking around condition ( box squat dude)


----------



## crazycal1




----------



## crazycal1

N when I said natural I meant drug free...


----------



## crazycal1




----------



## crazycal1

[video=youtube;K4N2fkfkIxY]






Last 5 reps from the last 3 weeks..

i wont be putting any more of these up till i hit 200kg in 4 weeks time cos theyre abit/alot samey and boring.

ive got to start keeping my head down more, its a recent change i need to focus on more.

if you look closely tho i dont lower the bar with my upper body really at all, the descent is facilitated by my pushing my hips back and keeping my upper body tight in a static hold..

on the way up i`m thinking about raising the bar upwards, by increasing the angle created by my thighs and gut not just thrusting my hips forward, which invites a rounding back..

its only in the last few inches i "fcuk the bar" as they say, altho i spose i start transitioning earlier than that..

That hip thrust is like Bruce Lee`s one inch punch lol


----------



## Neil R

TheCrazyCal said:


>


Gonna steal this!


----------



## crazycal1

Lol I saw it go up..

Cool bud..


----------



## crazycal1

[video=youtube;pT0Ft5sSWLI]






and randomly..

[video=youtube;OE5ZI_-SkqQ]


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

Nice work Cal. 

How many weeks are you planning on continuing for?

And don't pretend that you don't "pump" your forearms before every lift. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1

No idea mate not done 5x5 before for this lift..

I think when I hit 200 ill be close to dropping to 1kg increments..

Then we'll see what's what..

I've gone 17 kg for 17 weeks past a pb before, but it was a diff format..

I want to do 5 3 1 after this cycle, but not the entire Wendler routine.. Just on deads day, 5 3 1.

That will evolve to singles..

I want a 300kg partial single.

I will then pick up 500lb from the floor with a straight bar for my second ever straight bar lift which will be easy n can then be ticked on my bucket list...

Tbh I think 500lb will come before the 300kg but u get my drift..

Cant beat reloading the gunz ?


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

Think it's clear what your new years resolution is then. 

Just to clarify to a noobling like myself - 5 3 1. Is that 3 sets: first 5 then 3 then 1, increasing the weight each time?

Cheers


----------



## Neil R

tokyofist - he's refering to Jim Wendlers 5-3-1 routine. I have a copy & spreadsheet for working out the figures week-by-week.

Keep meaning to try it myself, but always put it off in preference to prioritising other things.

http://www.muscleandstrength.com/workouts/hardcore-look-at-jim-wendlers-5-3-1-powerlifting-system.html


----------



## crazycal1

That's it, however I'm just interested in doing deads 5 3 1 with my current routine.

Plus id have to heavily modify that routine my back can barely tolerate 3 workouts of any description in a week..

300kg or 500lbs are bucket list items, I wouldn't put a definite date on either..

I don't like setting deadlines I find them unrealistic at times.

Patience is my virtue.

Results from training for many people are a very "I want it now" mentality..

That gives me more patience.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

Hmmmmm. very interesting. 

I've bookmarked the webpage for visiting further down the line (when i'm in a calorie surplus again).


----------



## crazycal1

Mate ur form must be rock to try it..

That's the point of my trap bar vids I aim on the final lift of the cycle to be as tight as day 1..

I've got s mate on fb who calls himself the coach he allows form to slip just to get reps n is so full of s**t he tries to justify it..

U cant tell him..

So this is my tongue in cheek way of showing him...

I need a life...


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

hahaha This is your life. 

Ok well if form needs to be rock I will bookmark it and archive it for the future me... baby steps and all that.


----------



## crazycal1

Just use now as the first steps to perfect form n low reps ?

It'd be interesting to see how ur form varies with a current 1rep max using current poundages, altho I know ur not lifting hard now..

Anyhoo sldl yesterday n 130 felt light for the first time in ages n my back doesn't know I did deads today...

Finished with a 200 single partial which felt heavy but was still easy..

1st step towards 500lb.


----------



## crazycal1

https://musclegenes.com/


----------



## crazycal1

Prediction for todays n next weeks trap bar weights.

5x5x195kg

5x5x197.5kg

N a confident prediction for 3 workouts time

5x5x200kg

Saying that uve picked up a heel problem I think caused from 4x25 calf raises, which I'm dropping today..

Its painful walking so I may be back to square 1, so if predictions which I see as guaranteed, do fail it wont be down to the weight..

I dint like uncontrollable factors..

Resting it isn't doing s**t which is concerning.

Just gotta to see if trap bar finds its way around my heel.


----------



## crazycal1

Lmfao so much for guaranteed predictions!

This weeks 2.5kg inc was a big one and if i do another inc that amount ill plateau almost immediately n increase injuring my back..

My god it felt heavy lol

So confident prediction for next week is 5x5x196kg ?

Even with my cautious nature I got it wrong n was looking for nice big round numbers..

To be fair its my first trap cycle in several years n the second cycle will be easier to predict..

A factor id forgotten also was I've come off the test gel I been using, ran out after a month n it'd barely built up to full potency..

If I can keep this cycle going for another 6 weeks I can hit it again when I believe Il be close to plateauing..

Well that's the plan ?


----------



## crazycal1

[video=youtube;nrYQlujHiTg]






knees came forward as i started first rep..

can you spot the deliberate mistake in my 5 rep set


----------



## bornagainmeathead

TheCrazyCal said:


> [video=youtube;nrYQlujHiTg]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knees came forward as i started first rep..
> 
> can you spot the deliberate mistake in my 5 rep set


Aye........ You can't count :der:


----------



## crazycal1

Correctamundo!

Bizarre as it felt so heavy..


----------



## crazycal1

I didn't think my form was as crisp tho week, ill have to start watching out from now on..


----------



## gingernut

TheCrazyCal said:


> I didn't think my form was as crisp tho week, ill have to start watching out from now on..


Does that mean I get sent videos?

Maybe you've caught the alternate week bug.

I also couldn't see anything in the 5th rep, there was however something in the 6th.


----------



## crazycal1

Lol I dunno ir ur ready for unedited raw footage of TheCrazyCal LR ?

Nah I don't get that alternate week thing, was talking bout that on fb just now on my video status thing..

The lift is like second nature..

True I haven't done it for 3 years, but I've also had 3 solid years from bare bar up to 240kg, 20x1 sets all the way to 220kg..

So my pickups n single lifts are heavily programmed into me..

However leg strength is down from last time I trap barred and it caught me out a little this week.

The pickup felt slower than the vid suggests..

Saying all that.. Rep 1 I moved at the ankle/knee as I lifted but I cant see anything on two 6 other than not meaning to do 6 reps lol..

So what do u see??


----------



## gingernut

Slight hesitation part-way up, but that was only because I was looking for 'something' different and hadn't realised you were on the 6th.


----------



## crazycal1

Lol i think that was cos it felt heavier than i was expecting for a fifth rep..

Adding that rep made it ss hard ss next weeks last rep n i wasn't ready for it..

Yup note to self.. Count properly..?


----------



## crazycal1

Oh n well spotted thanks..


----------



## crazycal1

Decided to deload this week simply by training 2x this week..

Back felt tight before osteo yesterday possibly down to the extra rep on trap n also pulling a single after sldl..

Delicate reminder my back is what I need to base the weekly adaption process on and not what I'm capable off..

That should strike a note with some lurking readers..

In retrospect id have introduced 1kg inc's a week earlier..

Ineed to man the Fcuk up, I was too focussed on 200..

?


----------



## crazycal1

Well I've been booted off facebook for not using my tea name lol n they're not accepting the pics of my ID in providing..

Facebook has somehow linked itself to tappatalk n I cant log in on that either n I'm mainly stuck on my phone which is s bit of a Cnut...

This week my pressing reps went down again even with extra days off n its just cos trap bar is superheavy on shoulders it seems..

That does explain why my pressing didn't go up in weight till I stopped doing trap bar post fusion for stupid reasons..

Shoulders n chest still grew tho...

But its nice to know why..

Doing deads n trap is much harder than deads n squats on shoulders.. Kinda obviously lol..


----------



## Plod

I'll be booted off next then lol


----------



## crazycal1

[video=youtube;BBqMafYq3xE]




heads still too up on first rep.

because im trying to focus on head down thruout and i make a point of stopping the rep before i hit 12 o`clock, which i`m led to beleive keeps tension on glutes in hams rather than loading up the lower back, this week it does look like i`m leaning forward a minute or so at the top more than usual..

which i wasnt aware of during..

gonna lift in my 5 finger vibrams next week and curl toes up as much as poss during the lift.

however i had sworn i was gonna do 196kg this week, but because of the deload it felt light!

deloads can be many ways, but i chose to simply drop deads last week, which obviously hit my lower back too..

the weight felt lighter than last week... so i made an educated guess lol and did 197.5kg.

thats the power of rest baby!

it has got me overthinking a little if im honest, my minds ferreting around wondering whether i could train trap 2x a week, or again if i worked over an 8 day week to manage it..

none are options, so i think i`ll make sldl a little lighter when i manage a 3 day training week.

i had been adding weight to it, but i can see now i`ll have to pull back on that too, so basically the only exercise im going to progress on is trap bar, everything else is maintance.

my heel is getting better tho and once calves restart that will be progressive.

when the cycles over i can shift the focus if i want.

so it could be the big sexy round number next week! or not..

to reiterate i could have probably done 5x5x200kg on week 1, but it`d been so much harder than it will be now because i have built up momentum and given myself somewhere to go.

by not repping out i`m cycling my intensity (which i know confuses alot of people) i still trained hard tho..

it will mean the cycle will last longer, or should do, but has everytime ive done it.. if i dont use this method i just hit my old numbers and plateau, because i do on occasion do what i fancy, i kinda am now with alot of my exercises, but i`m only trying to maintain.

everything is being geared to getting stronger on trap and strengthening my lower back again.

im comfortable that getting stronger on trap will improve my physique too.

i`m really pissed of with myself i wasted 2-3 years post fusion seeing if i could squat with the focus on mass on my legs.

thats ego, but giving myself some leeway i think i fcuking deserve abit of day dreaming with the limitations i have, but wasted years is wasted years which ever way you cut it...

going by previous pb`s im fairly aware of hard i`m training and anything above 200kg for singles is pretty good, altho last time i did 20 rep single sets i hit 220kg, which i`m sure i could hit now and probly go on from.

not sure i`d quite fancy 10x200kg at the mo, but after that i didnt want to finish the workout it was so hard lol, proper fcuked me up..

(define intensity? intensity is usually thought of in relation to volume training.. my intensity on volume is probly piss poor cos i`m not used to it, but compressing effort into low reps i love)

but 5x5x200 i reckon is approaching v hard training, decision now is to carry it on, those 0.5`s have to come out soon either way or do i drop the last set and start doing a single..?

that is what i fancy..

give it a month and i could drop another 5 in favor of a 3 rep set..

setting myself up in a few more months for 5x3x1.

dropping a set every now and again would almost be a deload and keeping things going..

lol shouldnt get ahead of myself.

once you have hard numbers its easy to calculate what a 3 rep weight should be using the 5 rep number (Predicting One-rep Max) altho using that my pb is 225kg lol

im good at keeping my form on singles but not so good at 10-15 range, usually most people are better on higher rep sets.. just what ive realised from clients.. once the reps drop below 5 its usually luck each week that keeps the cycle going.


----------



## andyboro1466867929

> im good at keeping my form on singles but not so good at 10-15 range, usually most people are better on higher rep sets.. just what ive realised from clients.. once the reps drop below 5 its usually luck each week that keeps the cycle going.


.

baring this is mind, and thinking mostly about not causing injuries.. have you ever tried, or thought of trying significantly lower weights and higher reps? losing form just = too much weight doesn't it?

the more I read and see, the more im convinced that although strength usually does = size, size doesnt have to = strength, and thats how they're doing it I recon.


----------



## crazycal1

Swings n roundabouts for me bud.. It varies but the longer u hold the bar the longer my back is being stressed..

Simply leaning forward is a stress position..

I can contract all my muscles v tightly for short periods.

This I why pre op I did singles, I couldn't do continuous at all..

Sldl I can do for 15s quite regularly n probly will now..

All this ballyhoo will get stopped n it'll be cycle over or a big format change if my back starts playing up...

That's actually why I'm thinking of dropping the last set soon for a single..

Altho back is still feeling good today...

Being obsessed with mass has gotten me nowhere..

I dislike volume training intensely tho n if heavy is not an option that's my last resort with painful burny Fcuk all rest sets etc lol...


----------



## andyboro1466867929

I thought about the strain of holding on afterwards.

so the best method is as much weight in the shortest timeframe possible normally (relating to holding the bar).

Strength has always been your bag ?


----------



## crazycal1

Yes succinctly put Andy ?

Doing the washing up kills my back even...


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

TheCrazyCal said:


> Doing the washing up kills my back even...


You'll say anything to get out of doing them. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1

Lol well its either me or the dogs and they wont learn..


----------



## gingernut

I agree with this, I've tried higher rep work and I ended up with hand/grip injuries. At the moment I'm carrying something in my knee and once warmed up I find lower rep, higher weight sets better for it. After all you are still going through same ROM, so might as well stick a heavy weight on it! Women are also supposed to be able to lift heavy weights(in relation to 1RM) for more reps than men, whereas men can lift heavier for one RM full stop.That's a different topic BUT it might explain how my hands got injured with high rep DB carrying leg work, ie it wasn't light, and you find hi-rep work just as difficult.



TheCrazyCal said:


> Swings n roundabouts for me bud.. It varies but the longer u hold the bar the longer my back is being stressed..
> 
> Simply leaning forward is a stress position..
> 
> I can contract all my muscles v tightly for short periods.
> 
> This I why pre op I did singles, I couldn't do continuous at all..
> 
> Sldl I can do for 15s quite regularly n probly will now..
> 
> All this ballyhoo will get stopped n it'll be cycle over or a big format change if my back starts playing up...
> 
> That's actually why I'm thinking of dropping the last set soon for a single..
> 
> Altho back is still feeling good today...
> 
> Being obsessed with mass has gotten me nowhere..
> 
> I dislike volume training intensely tho n if heavy is not an option that's my last resort with painful burny Fcuk all rest sets etc lol...


----------



## crazycal1

found myself reading some lyle mcdonald? articles last nite.. interesting i spose but whilst i was pleasantly surprised how my current diet seems adequate imo lol, its also to a degree left my knowing nothing and eveyrthing lol..

confused i spose?

ive been following the little snippets of info andy chappell has mentioned about his current diet and will try what i think he`s up to regarding carbs, but also read i think it was called the anabolic diet pdf, by my bud who`s leg i stuck up a while back..

he holds insane natural condition largely down in his opinion down to it..

its a low carb high fat n protein diet basically..

all sounds feasible lol, goes totally against what andy was saying in a thread this week too..

i think the idea is 30g of carbs and fats no protein making up the rest of the cals..

tbh fcuk that, i`d die without carbs n the thought of that much fat makes my stomach turn..

both sides of the arguement are very compelling when spelt out lol and the opposite sounds completely crrrrazy lol..

till you read the opposing arguement..

its one thing to educate yourself n learn but FFS reading articles are on par with reading a medical journal, by the time youve read a few pages youve convinced yourself your dying, finish a training article or 2 and you havent a clue what to do...

cue the overthinking.. i know that`ll sound familiar to some lol...

i`m on the slowest cut in the world and each time my body weight has started dropping to low on the clas i`m eating ive added some gel in stuck on some water weight, slowly lost it post cycle, let the weight drip down a bit further, then did some more gel..

only 2x in a year i think tho,might ve been 3?

i started out around 13"7 and each time i start dropping to 12"10 ive done the above..

i`m quite surprised my weight has stayed up each time tbh, but every time i`m getting a little leaner, every month i can see it in the mirror after training that abs are showing abit more..

top 4 are showing most of the time but my waist is still a huge 36" but everything else is slowly getting leaner and from the collar bones down the leaness is creeping down my torso..

ive done plenty of overthinking about how much muscle i`m losing and what will be left at 12 stone lol, but arms are staying pretty much the same size and gut is slowly coming off, slower than everywhere else and unfortunately i hold nearly all my fat there...

i`m very envious of people who bulk and put fat on everywhere so it looks good lol... i have said before i bulk like tony soprano or a spider eating an apple 

however good news everybody my spurious approach to dieting seems to be working, pulled a double bicep in the mirror  today and thought yup its all coming together...

very pleased with whats being revealed..

so far...

dropping the last 10lbs and not shrinking too much is a stretch of the imagination lol..

i`ll have an injury free 6 months please n i can start fullfilling my potential...


----------



## crazycal1

found myself reading some lyle mcdonald? articles last nite.. interesting i spose but whilst i was pleasantly surprised how my current diet seems adequate imo lol, its also to a degree left my knowing nothing and eveyrthing lol..

confused i spose?

ive been following the little snippets of info andy chappell has mentioned about his current diet and will try what i think he`s up to regarding carbs, but also read i think it was called the anabolic diet pdf, by my bud who`s leg i stuck up a while back..

he holds insane natural condition largely down in his opinion down to it..

its a low carb high fat n protein diet basically..

all sounds feasible lol, goes totally against what andy was saying in a thread this week too..

i think the idea is 30g of carbs and fats no protein making up the rest of the cals..

tbh fcuk that, i`d die without carbs n the thought of that much fat makes my stomach turn..

both sides of the arguement are very compelling when spelt out lol and the opposite sounds completely crrrrazy lol..

till you read the opposing arguement..

its one thing to educate yourself n learn but FFS reading articles are on par with reading a medical journal, by the time youve read a few pages youve convinced yourself your dying, finish a training article or 2 and you havent a clue what to do...

cue the overthinking.. i know that`ll sound familiar to some lol...

i`m on the slowest cut in the world and each time my body weight has started dropping to low on the clas i`m eating ive added some gel in stuck on some water weight, slowly lost it post cycle, let the weight drip down a bit further, then did some more gel..

only 2x in a year i think tho,might ve been 3?

i started out around 13"7 and each time i start dropping to 12"10 ive done the above..

i`m quite surprised my weight has stayed up each time tbh, but every time i`m getting a little leaner, every month i can see it in the mirror after training that abs are showing abit more..

top 4 are showing most of the time but my waist is still a huge 36" but everything else is slowly getting leaner and from the collar bones down the leaness is creeping down my torso..

ive done plenty of overthinking about how much muscle i`m losing and what will be left at 12 stone lol, but arms are staying pretty much the same size and gut is slowly coming off, slower than everywhere else and unfortunately i hold nearly all my fat there...

i`m very envious of people who bulk and put fat on everywhere so it looks good lol... i have said before i bulk like tony soprano or a spider eating an apple 

however good news everybody my spurious approach to dieting seems to be working, pulled a double bicep in the mirror  today and thought yup its all coming together...

very pleased with whats being revealed..

so far...

dropping the last 10lbs and not shrinking too much is a stretch of the imagination lol..

i`ll have an injury free 6 months please n i can start fullfilling my potential...


----------



## gingernut

What's your veg intake like?


----------



## crazycal1

Firstly ill ask do you count vitamin ? lol


----------



## gingernut

Ah ok so zilch, well that scuppers that. I tend to be barrel shaped and found portion control with veg made a difference, but obviously not for you!


----------



## crazycal1

Au contrare lol..

Was just checking..

I usually eat a carrot daily, 1 tomato altho its s fruit, sometimes s portion if potato or mushy peas n a can of sweet corn..

3 nanas and an apple, sometimes ill buy a cauliflower n eat it raw over a week...

Not great but topped up with s vit pill after I realised there was bugger all iron in my diet from my fitness pal...


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

TheCrazyCal said:


> however good news everybody my spurious approach to dieting seems to be working, pulled a double bicep in the mirror  today and thought yup its all coming together...
> 
> very pleased with whats being revealed..


I'm sensing and expecting another pic of you being posted with a dogs head protecting your modesty. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1

Wow lol that's a very old pic iirc ?

I'm kinda waiting for my gut to go down abit more really before any more selfies ?

Altho I did take a vested pic of the gunz in the rack the other day lol

Btw am v aware of how flat my arms look on video ?

Full length piccies come summer tho in me pants...

That'll set ur stomach off Plod ?


----------



## Plod

Hopefully I'll be ffeling a lot better by then and can 'stomach' such things lol


----------



## gingernut

Do you want to borrow my DLB shorts?


----------



## Plod

Think I'll get some brain bleach in ready lol


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

Haha

What has been seen cannot be unseen. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1

Philistines! It ll be like revealing Michelangelo's Adonis ?

Oh yes please LR they'd make eyes bleed on me ?


----------



## Madjack99

TheCrazyCal said:


> found myself reading some lyle mcdonald? articles last nite.. interesting i spose but whilst i was pleasantly surprised how my current diet seems adequate imo lol, its also to a degree left my knowing nothing and eveyrthing lol..
> 
> confused i spose?
> 
> ive been following the little snippets of info andy chappell has mentioned about his current diet and will try what i think he`s up to regarding carbs, but also read i think it was called the anabolic diet pdf, by my bud who`s leg i stuck up a while back..
> 
> he holds insane natural condition largely down in his opinion down to it..
> 
> its a low carb high fat n protein diet basically..
> 
> all sounds feasible lol, goes totally against what andy was saying in a thread this week too..
> 
> i think the idea is 30g of carbs and fats no protein making up the rest of the cals..
> 
> tbh fcuk that, i`d die without carbs n the thought of that much fat makes my stomach turn..
> 
> both sides of the arguement are very compelling when spelt out lol and the opposite sounds completely crrrrazy lol..
> 
> till you read the opposing arguement..
> 
> its one thing to educate yourself n learn but FFS reading articles are on par with reading a medical journal, by the time youve read a few pages youve convinced yourself your dying, finish a training article or 2 and you havent a clue what to do...
> 
> cue the overthinking.. i know that`ll sound familiar to some lol...
> 
> i`m on the slowest cut in the world and each time my body weight has started dropping to low on the clas i`m eating ive added some gel in stuck on some water weight, slowly lost it post cycle, let the weight drip down a bit further, then did some more gel..
> 
> only 2x in a year i think tho,might ve been 3?
> 
> i started out around 13"7 and each time i start dropping to 12"10 ive done the above..
> 
> i`m quite surprised my weight has stayed up each time tbh, but every time i`m getting a little leaner, every month i can see it in the mirror after training that abs are showing abit more..
> 
> top 4 are showing most of the time but my waist is still a huge 36" but everything else is slowly getting leaner and from the collar bones down the leaness is creeping down my torso..
> 
> ive done plenty of overthinking about how much muscle i`m losing and what will be left at 12 stone lol, but arms are staying pretty much the same size and gut is slowly coming off, slower than everywhere else and unfortunately i hold nearly all my fat there...
> 
> i`m very envious of people who bulk and put fat on everywhere so it looks good lol... i have said before i bulk like tony soprano or a spider eating an apple
> 
> however good news everybody my spurious approach to dieting seems to be working, pulled a double bicep in the mirror  today and thought yup its all coming together...
> 
> very pleased with whats being revealed..
> 
> so far...
> 
> dropping the last 10lbs and not shrinking too much is a stretch of the imagination lol..
> 
> i`ll have an injury free 6 months please n i can start fullfilling my potential...


I too have been utterly confused about what to eat and when .

No carbs , low gi carbs , high fat to burn fat , it goes on and on .

The thing is there are advocates of all types of diet and nutrition that swear by whatever they are doing .

I suppose we are all different and respond differently to food .

I've been asking on the forum recently about paleo diet with very little carbs ,which Andy suggested was not healthy .

Equally a good friend of mine is being personal trained 5x week plus nutrition advice , he's following high fat and protein with no carbs and he has gotten down to single digit body fat .

Hence my confusion that 2 qualified nutrition experts with completely different ideas , but both getting results .


----------



## crazycal1

People do what they want to hear bud, simple as that..

But yes both approaches work...


----------



## gingernut

TheCrazyCal said:


> Philistines! It ll be like revealing Michelangelo's Adonis ?
> 
> Oh yes please LR they'd make eyes bleed on me ?


Flag nor Fail have a men's version, they are a bit longer in the leg, but equally as tight.

In response to the diet discussion, I think it's a matter of finding what works for you. Some people do well on carbs, some do better on protein and fats. I know low carb does not work for me, I shrivel up and die. I've done moderate levels of carb cycling and now with a specialist natty team am on higher carbs than protein, which is also working. None of the diets that I've been given have been complicated or extreme. For example I have never, ever gone below 80g of carbs per day(apart from when I tried removing carbs some years ago and found out I cannot operate without them), never, and I'm small, and I don't consume many kcals(neither do I do loads of cardio) and I still get lean.

My conclusion is that there is no magic solution, but if you do fiddle, fiddle consistently and give it time - but I think you already know that Cal.


----------



## crazycal1

Coudnt resist a #selfieinthecage bllx it wont upload...

Tappatalk has failed me..


----------



## andyboro1466867929

ultimately, i dont think it matters until we're talking about single figures tbh.. so long as therea a calorific deficit and enough energy to train/recover then its not worth a whole lot more thought.

I find it easiest to keep carbs low other than around training and fuel myself of protein and fats.. its taking the fat off at a steady 2lbs pw too so ive stopped reading stuff.


----------



## crazycal1

Its not so much I'm querying my diet perse, its the fact that I vaguely know what I'm doing n got lost mentally after blasting some articles...

Empathising if I will with many people who get bogged down in "whats best"..

But omfg that phrase does my nut in...

Like Andy said a simple deficit should be all u need for basic weight loss..

I always say beginners should start at the beginning usually concerning training..

But diets can also be simple, intermediate n advanced n most peeps conk it up jumping straight to advanced for simple fatloss..

A beginners diet is easy to be consistent on...

Its my brutal consistency with a very low grade diet for what goes on usually that is still working..

The amount of members I've seen on here over the years all talking the chat have pretty much all fallen along the wayside...

I just keep plodding on lol


----------



## crazycal1

LR altho ive not tried to go stage lean as ripped skellingtons dont looked good lol i have had a few veins popping out of my belly and been pretty lean n i`ve never had to go below at a guess 200g of carbs and that came hard lol

i`m pretty sure AC`s diet is based on a 60% carb, 20 20 fat n pro on this years cut and ive cut this year on 50 30 20 where previously ive cut 40 40 20 and found no differences and may well up things to 60%..

the one upside i find hard to ignore about my mates low carb diet pdf is that it eliminated his acid reflux which would be very nice.

anyhoo trained tonite bench shoulders tri`s, all tbh a bit tired still from trap bar on sunday, as to give myself maximum rest for lower back i need to train thursday with sldl for sundays trap bar again.

ive been a bit dumb tho, as by changing the order i train to sunday trap wednesday sldl then friday bench etc my shoulders may be less tired as i`m going to back off sldl a little more than i have already (3x10x120kg to below knee)

big reminder doing a 2 day week and finding trap bar significantly easier than the previous week which was a 3 day split.

i dropped working weights again on bench 5x8x55kg incline minutes rest and still missed the last rep of set 5..

the cumulative fatigue is giving me alot more pump and i seem to be keeping size so all good.

i am really struggling with such short rests, trap bar probably gets 4-5 mins per set.. but thats the point, to get more proficient at that style.

on a side note my heel is getting better but calves raises are quite a while away is suspect so like Plods expanding waist line cos he`s not training, my calves seem to be withering away into even smaller spindles than usual lol

quads aint to bad but way to early to say trap bar is really working yet and i realised earlier i could be using a style with a closer stance to hit my legs harder than i am..

currently i`m going feet wide to just pick the bar up as easily as possible altho that could also be that i`m lifting in a way to lift as much as i can..

but thats the thing when options start flying around in your head to stick to the plan finish the cycle and instigate the changes next training cycle.


----------



## Plod

Cheeky Cnut

Grrrr lol


----------



## crazycal1

Lol its all in the head bud..


----------



## Plod

Yeah yeah yeah lol


----------



## crazycal1

Tappatalks working again


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

Looking good Cal. 

Got some good muscle mass there waiting to be revealed some more. (Revealed as in your continued slow cut... Not revealed as in borrowing LRs tight shorts)  

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1

Ta dude I just feel a v chunky 36" tho lol

No more selfies tho until I put some leggies up..

Quads are ok but calves are soul destroyingly small...

There more resilient than ebola...

N calf work has gone quite well this year..

So that doesn't bode well...


----------



## crazycal1

Proof I do try hard lol...


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

TheCrazyCal said:


> Ta dude I just feel a v chunky 36" tho lol
> 
> No more selfies tho until I put some leggies up..
> 
> Quads are ok but calves are soul destroyingly small...
> 
> There more resilient than ebola...
> 
> N calf work has gone quite well this year..
> 
> So that doesn't bode well...


I can see what you mean. You do look thicker around the waist.... But still got ab definition. My waist is slimmer (cos I'm a skinny minny just now) but still don't have any of the ab outlines you have.

My calves have always been lame. When I first got into fitness I had a personal trainer who told me:

"A lot of my other clients would kill for calves like yours...."

My ego swelled... Then he continued:

"All of them are women!"

I was crushed. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1

Lmao that's cruel....

Unfortunately I have a thick waist even when lean..

Me n Arnie lol peas in a pod...

I'm looking at 31" waist on a good day..

Pair that with narrow girlish hips...


----------



## Plod

TheCrazyCal said:


> Lmao that's cruel....
> 
> Unfortunately I have a thick waist even when lean..
> 
> Me n Arnie lol peas in a pod...
> 
> I'm looking at 31" waist on a good day..
> 
> *Pair that with narrow girlish hips...*


Yeah, but think how great they'll look in them DLB shorts lol


----------



## Madjack99

TheCrazyCal said:


> Lmao that's cruel....
> 
> Unfortunately I have a thick waist even when lean..
> 
> Me n Arnie lol peas in a pod...
> 
> I'm looking at 31" waist on a good day..
> 
> Pair that with narrow girlish hips...


That's not a waist , now I could show you a waist :-(

Least you have good abs definition .

My own fault , I'm a greedy f***** !!


----------



## crazycal1

Bit of a homage to Crocodile Dundee there MadJack ?


----------



## crazycal1

Jesus h Christ they're short Plod..

Not even enuff room to pack them out with a pair of socks ?

I'll have to get a pair for the missus for around the house ?


----------



## crazycal1

sldl today, done em lighter than last week to save some strength for sundays trap bar 200.

tried kinda speed reps i guess 3x15x100kg to the usual 1-2" below the knee, they were comfortably hard i spose, double overhand group thruout and grip was fine on last reps, so i know it was comfortable.

did walking lunges with 10kg plates afterwards for 3 sets, i hate em and am particularly weak on them. i come to a total stop each rep to make sure i`m hitting my glutes, but tbh its the burning thighs that get to me and im not very good at pushing thru burning as ive mentioned before..

1 -5 rep sets are equally hard but just in a way i like lol

i did back n biceps afters which i did earlier in the week now i think of it, largely cos of not being able to train my calves, still doing cumulative fatigue stuff with short rests.

might finally try it with my sldl next week, but i`m not sure it`ll suit my back but anything less systemically demanding might help.

on trap bar this week ive really got to start getting my psyche on much more than i have, feels like ive been sleep walking thru the workouts not really being able to "unleash me inner beast", i was nearly caught out the other week when i found it hard, altho tiredness was kicking in, i wasnt really piercing the lethargy..

its painful to really wake myself up lol, but its a lot more painful to lift putting only 99% in..

so i might well be seeing if my delicate tum can handle some of extremes liquid furey that ive been sitting on and altho im out of the habit of preworkout coffee and a quarter aspirin too.

i`m hoping to go 200 but if its feeling "that" heavy again it`ll be 198.5kg.

yes there are numbers other than 2.5kg increments lol..


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

How your glutes n leg muscles today?

Just wondering if the walking lunges have taken their toll.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neil R

TheCrazyCal said:


> on trap bar this week ive really got to start getting my psyche on much more than i have, feels like ive been sleep walking thru the workouts not really being able to "unleash me inner beast", i was nearly caught out the other week when i found it hard, altho tiredness was kicking in, i wasnt really piercing the lethargy...


I take it you put up that picture of yourself in a blond wig :lol:

"Run, Cal Run!!!!" :rofl:


----------



## crazycal1

tokyofist said:


> How your glutes n leg muscles today?
> 
> Just wondering if the walking lunges have taken their toll.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tbh matey I'm not sore at all n I get doms from practically anything..

Front delts are still killing tho..

We think its from lowering trap bar..

I've got 1 more thing to try, swapping days around but after that only thing to try is an 8 day week which will be a pain in the arse..

Well there are alternates but I'm still trying to get 3 sessions in a week if my back can handle trap and sldl..

Tbh tho 2x a week training lower back once has been most effective..

But am trying to be openminded which ain't my strong point...


----------



## crazycal1

Neil R said:


> I take it you put up that picture of yourself in a blond wig :lol:
> 
> "Run, Cal Run!!!!" :rofl:


For real full on adrenaline blast ill be picturing Plod thinking about me in DLB's in a blonde wig "enjoying himself" throatily whispering " Cal, I'm coming to get ya get ya get ya....

Look forward to some dedications in this weeks vid boys n girl ?


----------



## crazycal1

Random Kong pic...

I wore my magnetic elbow support in my ankle last nite with the magnets sitting against my Achilles.

Just been for a walk, pain free!

For the first time in 2 weeks..

So I'm wondering if magnets work better with tendons n ligament better than muscle..

Probly hurt again tomoz lol but fingers crossed...

My back doesn't even feel like it trained yesterday which is a first...


----------



## Neil R

TheCrazyCal said:


> I wore my magnetic elbow support in my ankle last nite with the magnets sitting against my Achilles.
> 
> Just been for a walk, pain free!
> 
> For the first time in 2 weeks..
> 
> So I'm wondering if magnets work better with tendons n ligament better than muscle..
> 
> ...


Lets hope so!


----------



## Plod

Cal, I'm coming..........................


----------



## crazycal1

Front delts are bloody sore still..

Only in a trained way, but after tomoz I'm going be nervous of training them hard still unrecovered fully...

I shall abbreviate routine further if need be.

Which is a bugger...

All this to try n squeeze in a steriotypical 3 day training week.


----------



## crazycal1

Osteopath worked in my delts as it goes...

I have a right wonky old shoulder that destroys any symmetry I cant fix myself..

I'm down to funsize nanas now..

Diet sh1ts now getting real lol..


----------



## crazycal1

250kg single 

[video=youtube;n_4GRW1SDZs]


----------



## crazycal1

this is a cut n paste from my site blog as ive been neglecting it and posting in here instead and as HHH says ive got to go with whats best for business lol

nothing ive written is aimed at anyone here, i have an internet life away from here with a variety of other people who do my head in 

(not that anyone currently does my head in on here lol honest guvnor)

Trap Bar Training Cycle

Well trap bar is going good!

I`ve been recording the last set of 5x5 each week to monitor my form, but today i tried my first heavy single for several years.

I hope with more practice i can keep knees more stable with practice on the initial part of the pull and again fcuking head down when it comes fof the floor!!!!!!

When the cycle of 5x5 is over i`ll put the first week and last week sets back to back to show it`s not only possible to keep your form when weights get heavy, but imperative.

When you lose form you lose efficiency, so you lift less and make it harder to lift less too.

There are no caveats for poor form!

I pulled 200kg today 5x5 and altho cadence is obviously a little slower the footprint of my lift isnt changing.

Fat loss is dripping away nicely, another half notch down on the belt today even if it was only before meal 1 lol, but post training in the mirror is showing improvements practically every week.

Total cals are around 27000, macros 50% C, 30% P, 20% F (ish) at the stage i`m at now ive no interest in any more detail than that, i know how i`m trimming cals slowly is working, i`m holding muscle better than expected, numbers are great if theyre your thing lol, but all i need to know is the amount im eating and the amount i`m slowly removing..

its abit like knowing your exact bodyfat percentage, being 10 or 11%? does it matter? or does what really matter boil down to what you see in the mirror and tape measure?

I am still tempted to up carbs to 60% because so far cutting on 50 30 20 has gone equally as well as 40 40 20 and its more palatable.

imo most people **** theyre diets up trying too hard, trying to do a diet they either dont understand because theyre a beginnner on an advanced diet and/or they cant stick to it.

Then claim the diet doesnt work "for them" as an "individual" because they interpreted it wrongly. Namely because diet and calories needed are heavily linked to training/cardio frequency and recovery.

Food doesnt eliminate the need for rest and lack of rest fcuks the metabolism heavily, making condition harder to achieve because your body is fighting you more than it will with the right recipe.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

Holy hell that's a healthy amount of calories. And on a cut too. 

My maintenance is about 18,000... But I have a lot less muscle mass and a less active job. 

Always interests and amazes me this sort of info.

Do you have any clients that never seem to progress? Say with a goal of weight loss.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neil R

TheCrazyCal said:


> When you lose form you lose efficiency, so you lift less and make it harder to lift less too.
> 
> There are no caveats for poor form!


Just to give a caveat here (  ), poor form for one person, is not necessarily poor form for another.

Correct form is dependent on the individuals structure & biomechanics as well as what you are specifically trying to get out of the exercise; and, whilst there are many techniques that the 'majority' of trainers should stick with, there is always a point where the trainer loses the "novice" tag and needs to listen closely to their own body and adapt to suit their requirements.



TheCrazyCal said:


> imo most people **** theyre diets up trying too hard, trying to do a diet they either dont understand because theyre a beginnner on an advanced diet and/or they cant stick to it.
> 
> Then claim the diet doesnt work "for them" as an "individual" because they interpreted it wrongly. Namely because diet and calories needed are heavily linked to training/cardio frequency and recovery.


Agree with this!

People try to run before they can walk, before they can crawl.


----------



## crazycal1

TF I have far more failures than success'..

Weigh training or sticking to goals is not for most...

Ie alot of clients give up within 6 weeks even with increased initial muscle tone n weight loss... ?


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

I sometimes think being a PT must be annoying.

I guess the job satisfaction you get when somebody listens to your guidance and applies to get results must outweigh the others who don't pay heed and/or apply it and fail.

That must be even more infuriating to have people give up despite getting results. :/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1

Fair point Neil dependent on knowing what I was ranting about specifically..

There are no caveats for a cats back (altho upper back rounding appears to be for the elite ie bob peoples) but a lower back never...


----------



## crazycal1

tokyofist said:


> I sometimes think being a PT must be annoying.
> 
> I guess the job satisfaction you get when somebody listens to your guidance and applies to get results must outweigh the others who don't pay heed and/or apply it and fail.
> 
> That must be even more infuriating to have people give up despite getting results. :/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll rant about that later when on a puter ?


----------



## Neil R

TheCrazyCal said:


> Fair point Neil dependent on knowing what I was ranting about specifically..
> 
> There are no caveats for a cats back (altho upper back rounding appears to be for the elite ie bob peoples) but a lower back never...


I know what you mean...I'll avoid mentioning my Hyper/Deadlift hybrid that I do :lol: ... but then, I do it very controlled, and for a very specific purpose.



TheCrazyCal said:


> I'll rant about that later when on a puter ..


I'm staying away from that topic, just the thought is starting to p**s me off! Haha


----------



## crazycal1

http://robertsontrainingsystems.com/blog/long-duration-low-intensity-cardio/

The chap who did the artwork for Brawn liked my Bodyworks FB page last nite ?

I think he wrote that article lol


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

Wow. Thanks for sharing that Cal. That was a great read. 

Think I need to get some CO training into my life now.

Bit of a high coup if he's liking your page. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plod

Yeah, I enjoyed reading that also.

Food for thought


----------



## gingernut

I told Cal about a prime incident involving someone who thought they could do what the 'pretty girl' was doing, so charged into deadlifts from scratch. Well I'm only small and surely it's not that difficult. Nope he didn't need me to take any weight off. Was mostly ok on the positive, then relaxed, rounded and plopped the weight down with zero form, looked confused.

Ouch.

I did trap bar deads today and thought of you Cal. I only went up to 50kg plus the bar x 8 which I think is something like 10 - 20kg itself. So roughly my own bodyweight BUT THIS WAS PART OF MY DELOAD TWO WEEKS SO I DIDN'T DO ANYTHING DAFT, ARE YOU READING THIS PLOD. I THEN DID 4 SETS OF LAT PULL DOWNS AND 3 SETS OF SEATED ROWS, ARE YOU STILL READING PLOD?REST INCREASED FROM 1 MIN TO 2:30 AS REPS DECREASED DOWN THE SETS. THAT WAS IT FOR A BACK STRENGTH DELOAD WORKOUT.

Thank you.ound:


----------



## crazycal1

Pmsl whilst roflmfao...

Bit kinky I know lol...


----------



## crazycal1

i will just say tho i do of course emphasize the positives cos if any potential clients come across me on here cnuting off about clients are it doesnt look great lol, but it can be a very frustrating job and yet as you say very rewarding at times.i

i`ve got some really good friends now who started out as just clients, i very much rely on my core clients who train because they like training at mine with me, the rest either fade away quickly, go train on theyre own, which i encourage as long as they do... or become a core client..

just cos theyre core clients doesnt mean theyre all adonis`s like me  all are regular with training but cardio and diet even with my low standards are often ignored..

i am always after "the one", the one who laps up diet and cardio as well as being super reliable and regular..

basically a typical forum member who wants it... general enthusiasm of someone who uses a forum regularly and interacts with like minded people, kinds drives everyone else on..

no one on here dilutes theyre training with ultra running 100 miles (cept plod lol) or teaches dance classes 3x a week on top of marathon golf sessions and trains 2x a week... self employed dude who just works his ass off so hard he cant grow on 5000 cals, policeman in a long distance relationship, renovating a second house, no chance of cardio, likes his food lol (yup im best mates with a policeman  )

i could go on...

actually i will, special mention to special chris who travels home 20 miles often on a bus flagrantly lived on no food and 5000 cals in a meal in the same day for the last 5 months, no cardio, often ambivalent about training on a good day, looks as fcuked after training as he does before, ie fresh as a daisy, very hard work to motivate, but has me in stitches with his excuses and a very likeable chap and has grown more than anyone has on the least effort...

good news is hes discovered protein bread and is starting a slow assault getting it all happening..

anyhoo my 5x5x200kg

[video=youtube;4YOdBJi7ISA]


----------



## crazycal1

I dint get doms perse after trap bar, but what I do het is the feeling that my entire body has been gone over with a meat tenderizer, my hands are still glowing n giving of heat like a nuclear reactor

..

CrazyCal don't use hand wraps.


----------



## gingernut

TheCrazyCal said:


> I dint get doms perse after trap bar, but what I do het is the feeling that my entire body has been gone over with a meat tenderizer, my hands are still glowing n giving of heat like a nuclear reactor
> 
> ..
> 
> CrazyCal don't use hand wraps.


I have DOMS from the trap bar today. That's because I've not used TB for 5 months, and because this is the first time I will have used correct form with it, sitting back, legs wide, quads pushing outwards. Hams & glutes sore today which is correct.


----------



## crazycal1

Yeah I always get the most severe doms first time round..

I did used to get bouts of profound soreness in my collar bones tho lol

Did you like using trap bar?


----------



## andyboro1466867929

So, with a little re-positioning, could i replace SLDL with this trap bar deely then?

or am i getting ahead of myself there?


----------



## crazycal1

Id only replace it with sldl if sldl caused them back pain bud..

I see trap as a squat replacement but trap bar is also called a dead squat.

Which I more a standard deadlift option still...

But u know what if it not honing something specific for a show why the fvuk not...

Too much thought about whether ur doing bodybuilding training or blah blah style training for the likes of u n me is irrelevant..

Pick the fcuker, put it down repeat ?


----------



## andyboro1466867929

lol very well put mate!

I just dont like SLDL, looking for an excuse to swap it out


----------



## crazycal1

Oddly 1 of the few I like, love deads, hate other backwork immensely..

CrazyCal is a common sense fan not a science fan lol.


----------



## gingernut

TheCrazyCal said:


> Yeah I always get the most severe doms first time round..
> 
> I did used to get bouts of profound soreness in my collar bones tho lol
> 
> Did you like using trap bar?


Yes and no. I started using it to take strain off lower back and help it heal whilst I sorted out the posture and sitting stuff, ARE YOU LISTENING PLOD?

Barbell was brought in once I felt back was ready (about 6 months of posture correction ARE YOU LISTENING PLOD?).

I don't like that feeling that my arms are being pulled from sockets in opposite directions.

SLDL is more of an isolation exercise in comparison. I have been doing 1 leg romanian SLDLs after squats in leg workout, tee hee, lots of fun and they really make you concentrate.


----------



## crazycal1

Are you listening plod ?


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

LR is scary when she types in caps. [hides behind couch]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gingernut

Don't worry I've now gotten on to your journal.:spider:



tokyofist said:


> LR is scary when she types in caps. [hides behind couch]
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plod

Feeling the LOVE


----------



## crazycal1

U will ?


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

I have to confess.... I was 100% expecting to see a blonde wig. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1

You wouldn't have any energy left to train them tho ?


----------



## crazycal1

Well my backs felt tired since sunday, but figured a pressing day would-be ok.

Bench 5x8

Thick handled db seated shoulder press 5x8.

Minutes rest each set but extended rest on last sets of shoulders.

Couple of sets of dips 9 and a 6 1 min rest.

2 sets of skull crushers for a change n 3 sets of pushdowns.

I usually do close grip db bench but wanted a lighter feeling option for a change.

My backs uncomfortable now.

250 was too much 2 soon, id done 230 as a warm up n I should left it there and also not to have done the last set of 5 if I was doing a single.

So I'm getting to grips with the parameters of my limit's and how to approach them.

If I'm careful ill get stronger n strengthen the weakest link in my chain.

Fcuking sick of these limitations....

My forms holding on the lifts, there's slight issues appearing its week its true, but by going slow I should only get 1 appear at a time..

Big increments mean you'll be dealing with 5 at a time, which is too much to fix.

Regarding 5 rep sets.

Its easier to add 1kg to a 5 rep set than a 10 rep set yes?

Adding weight beyond pb's is not easy yes?

You dint beat pb's by adding a rep do u?

If u do it was a s**t pb lol

1 rep is more than 1kg yes?

So that's why I add what I do when I'm around a pb...

Cos I'm not good enuff to do it the hard way...?weighed in today at 12"11, pretty much the same as before my gel cycle..

But noticeably leaner.

I'm v surprised I've not dropped down to 12"7 ish..

Good tho lol when I imagine losing the next 10lbs I do plodesque amounts of thinking about shrinkage lol

In the past I've always overestimated how much muscle in holding and consequently when lean always felt 7lbs of muscle away from my goals..

I still feel that now which puts my superlean weight I just want to maintain and enjoy now to be at 12"7...

I reckon that's about on the absolute limits of my genetics without jabbing..

Genetics age and back I mean.

I'm not natural but I'm only a shandy drinker in the world of steroids...

Id love to run parallel universes of me.

1 where I was natural, 1 where i stay on, 1 where I didn't smoke all with and without back problems..

Thing is if I didn't have back problems I don't think id be where I am now...

But itd be fun to find out.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

"There is no better than adversity. Every defeat, every heartbreak, every loss, contains its own seed, its own lesson on how to improve your performance next time."

- Malcolm X

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gingernut

tokyofist said:


> I have to confess.... I was 100% expecting to see a blonde wig.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That was on the dog.


----------



## crazycal1

My guilty pleasure ?


----------



## crazycal1

yesterdays workout was very quick for me, probly done in 40 mins plus warming up n stretching etc

shizz i`m sore, much sorer than from trap bar, but nowhere near as systemically fatigued and generally tired.

in time i want to add in heavy sets but have some lighter cumulative fatigue stuff in the too, i must admit i`m feeling generally slightly fuller more of the time because of it, but without going too near a volume routine, but i do think the best of both worlds could work well.. but aint that generally the case...

got a load of powders in my cupboard, i buy a pack each time with protein to get free delivery..

ive realised that creatine is fine in a shake and doesnt taste, glutamine peptides are ok, hmb is ok, but i do spread the dose over 3 shakes, amino acids taste like arse!

ive capped what ive got and ive got to say altho i may not be taking enuff of them that they do nothing for me..

which is odd cos i`m always reading competitors saying how much difference they make.

ive also got some beta alinine ive capped but havent tried in a shake.

i also now know why capping kits never took off, what a pain the arse.

plus i keep getting the steps mixed up and lifting the fcuking tray up when im not sposed to and having 30 odd capsules full of powder fall over so i have to empty the lot n start again..

cant really say ive noticed much from taking the other powders either, but i`ll give em ago for a few more months..

given how much they cost compared to test powder and gel (which i cant get hold of for when i want it) (which means trap bar cycle is gonna get hard very soon now) T gel works out cheaper and i get 2 extra reps on my big working sets...

on a positive note my back is as good as it has been today which was a surpise. i took 3 codeine, i dont like taking painkillers for the pain unless i need to but i do use them everytime to see if they`ll break the cycle of pain or spasm- i usually just a get a dull ache, but then i have a degree of that all the time.

so if it still feels good tomoz i`ll train light deadlifts for feel (idea from LR ta) try out my heel abit more on calf raises (theyre looking like bits of string now Plod) and some back shugs of vary angles ive been meaning to try.

anyone ever tried dip shrugs? they make you surprisingly sore the first few times... weird old things they are, but good.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

Is the soreness from your pressing workout which had a bit more volume?

Beta alinine doesn't really have a taste I notice in my shakes. Think you'll be safe to just chuck it in. 

Dip shrugs were actually an exercise that I was advised to do by an NHS physio when I had my shoulder injury. Maybe not a true dip shrug as I was advised to initially not go below a neutral position.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1

I'm not sure tbh, I've been training like this for a month now n was sore-er than the first time lol..

Of course it could be due to training before I recovered cos sunday was brutal..

But dunno..

I am flirting with trying to push my recovery, hence training today but prudently light..

I spose I find out whether its s good idea or not each sunday on trap...

Cool bud ill sling it in then..

Did you get sore from dip shrugs? N what happened with ur shoulder?


----------



## Neil R

If its the same exercise, I've done dip shrugs. Basically a dip, without bending your ares so you kind of reverse shrug?

If so, i do it for the Pec Minor & rotator cuff muscles.

If not, I have no idea what you are talking about! :lol:


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

Maybe just old age catching up with you. 

Flirting only brings trouble. 

When I first started I did. I'm not down with all the muscle named... But scapula and serrated areas used to feel it.

Shoulder is managed now. I fell of a table about 10 years ago and stretched something (AC something if I remember rightly) and tore rotator cuff (chiropractor diagnosis). Originally couldn't bench press... Shoulder press.... Lat raise... Front raise or even fasten my belt buckle without getting impingement. But chiropractor + personal trainer + physio = happier shoulder.

It hasn't flared up in years. (Probably jinxed myself now). Almost feel in the clear... But was advised that once I've stretched the AC ligaments they will always be stretched, and allow too much movement (cue clicking shoulder joints). So I try not to forget and go Rambo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1

Yeah that's it Neil

It does RC u say..?

Absolutely it could be old age, that's why I factor in training for my age ?

For me its been crucial for gainz...

Fell of a table lol...

Was this a former career choice?

Were u only wearing an elastic band lol...

Enquiring minds need to know...?


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

Your methods are certainly paying off.

Haha why u always think the worst of me??? 

Not a further career... But I was drunk... Dancing on a table.... But fully clothed. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1

Ta dude ?

I've had to have more comebacks than Rocky ?

So not because a load of ladeez at a hen nite were fighting to get a piece of the python then lmao


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

Haha no. Though I might use your version of events from this day forth. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1

dont like random workouts and todays altho went ok, was probly the lightest workout ive ever done.

saying that sldl done light at 4x10x60kg was still kinda hard as i went slow, not 3x3 slow but slow for a dead with my "back" lol be interesting to see if im stiff tomoz..

did my calves for the first time with 4x25 bw but standing on the floor rather than a slope for the first time.

tbh i felt a better contraction and more in my soleus than usual, so i`m going to stick with it, i`m also thinking of adding in some seated stuff (cant do donkeys whihc would be my numero uno choice).

brawn doesnt rate seated at all so ive not bothered with it, but you know what einstein said plod... so gonna try em..

the thought occurs that the mental will power and resolution that it takes to lift a weight or to push yourself in what ever aspect of training is equal to the mental will power and resolution of dealing with not being able to train, no one can accuse of you lacking in the former Plod, dig deep, lick your wounds, get some perspective on the situation, channel your mental determination into a new patience and resolve.

ive lost count of the times ive not been able to train and had nothing but diet and sometimes diet and cardio to sustain me.

lets see that intestinal fortitude, those cohones! those grapefruits! 

Cal 3:16


----------



## crazycal1

Not v sore from deads but can tell hams n pert butt were hit lol

Back is achey again tho..

There is a certain speed I can lower the bar with v little leeway...

So that's that lol..

Cricked my neck trying explosive the week before, but tbh felt violent rather than explosive.

Osteopath next week n probly training 2x.

Gonna be v prudent with how many 5x5 sets u do tomoz.

I wont be doing a single, but when u do ill come in lighter than 250..

I think my back just feels tired STILL.

My heel is fine from yesterday..

Neil it could be the heat from the neoprene support rather than the magnets, either way, ot defo helped.

oooh just started watching Vikings.. Iss good ?


----------



## gingernut

For you Cal T Nation | Deadlifts: Which Type is Best For You?


----------



## crazycal1

ta Rose, so it seem most people go hips low with trap bar..

i dont have any strength with hips low at all, plus it hits my back..

i bollck alot of clients for lifting way too much with theyre knees tho which is kinda to do with hips low..

its like the lift starts by pushing they hips forward creating a kinda front squat affair..

brutal on the knees it transpired.. i think its a predilection alot of people have because of inflexiblities... its a rare client who gives a fcuk about stretching when i`m watching let alone if i give them homework lol..

its odd i get more sheering force on my back which hurts on a legpress than i do hips high deads.. (we`ve been thru many legpresses and theres a couple i want to try but theyre stupid money to buy and i have pondered a pit shark or indeed making one)

its a shame i cant do standard deads from floor height, theyre easily my fave exercise..

all i have to look forward to is warm up lifts and a 500lb pull to tick it off my bucket list and then a sweepstake on how long my back takes to get over it.

i dont have to do it of course, but the buzz i got from lifting 200 was worth it. (just, cos it took a while for my back to settle down, but i approached the whole lift foolishly tbh)

i try not to think about it too much but i`d loved to have had a go in a deadlift comp  i think i could do well for my weight- i pulled my pb of 255kg trap at about 11"5 with little training as i was only post fusion 18 months..

aaanyhoo 5x5x202.5kg on trap day... n some other stuff, calves n bi`s..


----------



## crazycal1

[video=youtube;CvWIO4lLX0w]


----------



## crazycal1

just saw this which played after my vid..

[video=youtube;TaontiAFHWA]






i`m saying nothing about his form lol, ive seen much worse, but he`s a big chap doing not much more than me (232kg) 

what is interesting is what he does next..

a very clever idea i thought when you have no weights.


----------



## Neil R

The bands thing is a great idea! Might give that a go tonight!


----------



## crazycal1

Neil R said:


> The bands thing is a great idea! Might give that a go tonight!


stay tuned the young man  lol im full of it..

did you try them?

i`m pleased to say my backs ok from yesterday and with a trip to the osteo this week i should get back that slight deficit i`m feeling ive put my back into from not dropping the last set of 5 when doing the single.

hence no single this week.

in retrospect i shouldve stopped at the 230kg warm up pull then took 4 weeks to build it up.

i dont like homing in on big round numbers but for now until i can get closer to my limits i will just be plonking on 5`s and 10`s prudently as i can force myself to do.

its hard holding back seemingly all the time


----------



## Neil R

TheCrazyCal said:


> stay tuned the young man  lol im full of it..
> 
> did you try them?


I had an attempt, but the tension was only in the lockout portion of the rep, which, for my purposes is pretty useless.

I'm having a think of how to get the extra tension in the bottom 1/4 of the ROM, or maybe the mid 1/3rd.

....TBC! 



TheCrazyCal said:


> its hard holding back seemingly all the time


Hmm, that sounds like someone I know! :rofl:


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

How about some big ass heavy chain(s) slung over your shoulders. That's another tool/technique like the bands isn't it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1

If u squatted in a cage with s pin set at lockout position at the top of the third of the ROM you could get a good squeeze at the top, but not sure if that's the feel ur after..


----------



## crazycal1

My back ruined sleep last nite, n altho a stretch got rid of most of the ache I've realised I just cant be arsed to train, even tho its a light intensity day...

Osteo tomoz so ill probly only train once this week...

Gotta lead by example ?

Was hard convincing myself tho...

So coffee on and top gear...


----------



## Madjack99

TheCrazyCal said:


> My back ruined sleep last nite, n altho a stretch got rid of most of the ache I've realised I just cant be arsed to train, even tho its a light intensity day...
> 
> Osteo tomoz so ill probly only train once this week...
> 
> Gotta lead by example
> 
> Was hard convincing myself tho...
> 
> So coffee on and top gear...


Enjoy your relaxing evening then pal .

Nice to see you practicing what you preach ;-)


----------



## crazycal1

Bought a cat basket for my little dog lol..


----------



## crazycal1




----------



## crazycal1

Lol


----------



## crazycal1

Madjack99 said:


> Enjoy your relaxing evening then pal .
> 
> Nice to see you practicing what you preach ;-)


Ta dude...

Got to mate, it pisses the haters off ?


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

Hahaha

Think you need to shell out for another cat basket. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1

http://dinosaurtraining.blogspot.co.uk/2015/01/the-rest-between-sets-question.html?m=1


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

Very interesting Cal.

I must confess though that sometimes my head spins at the sheer volume of articles and opinions (sometimes conflicting) about what works and what doesn't.

I guess I'm guilty of that noob mentality of looking for the holy grail of workouts... The one perfect routine/rep range which will yield the best results!!! 

Maybe you can help me out with my current headache.

Time under Tension - is it something I should be focussing so heavily on (obsessing on more like.... Picture me working out with stop watch at my side, and a metronome tone pacing out each rep)?

I know the importance of controlling the weight and feeling the muscle being engaged/worked with each rep. And I know there are studies proving the benefit in an explosive concentric motion.

But is there a real benefit to me obsessing about my 4 second eccentrics? Would a controlled 2 second be enough?

At the moment when trying to do 3 sets of 8 reps of BB bench press @ 70kg I am getting 1st set 8 reps, 2nd set 7, 3rd set 6.5 (failure). This is using 1 sec concentric, 4 sec eccentric.

Would I get more benefit/greater muscle growth potential by lowering the eccentric to a controlled 2 seconds? This would mean I could probably press out 3 sets of 8 @ 75kg say.

(Apologies for long post in your thread... Also apologies for my crazy questioning... Had a bit of a stressful week).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1

I'll answer when on puter mate..

This is why I stick the basics it helps stop overthinking.

Dinosaur training is basic bate bones stuff which is why I posted the link. ?

I think generally people are all consumed with what will grow the most muscle quickest.

I just wasted 2 years doing that seeking quad mass..

I shoulda just carried on trap barring...

Btw that single or not dropping the last set of 5 has buggered my back...

So its self inflicted, even with caution ⚠ I overstepped the mark...

That's what u get when u don't respect the bar or ur body..

N now there's a v good chance I'm back to square 1 on trap, but I do at least have some parameters now.

I shoulda gone slower adding weight...

Lesson learned eh Plod...


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

Cheers dude. 

Everyday is a school day... Even for you. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1

No probe..

Yup allways learning to extract my head from my arse lol...

#nopaedotho lol

Talking of which I'm following the yew tree,fernbridge,elm guest house, csa inquiry v closely..

http://www.exaronews.com/articles/5420/revealed-buried-files-link-buckingham-palace-to-paedophilia


----------



## crazycal1

A much beloved comedy actor is soon to be named regarding the dolphin square parties...

I have my suspicions but hope the rumours are wrong...

After leons death by natural circumstances id guess he and sir cliff are v worried men...


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

Much craziness.

Natural causes you say. (Rubs chin thoughtfully) 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1

Well they said cancer but I never read that anywhere prior to his death..

His birthmark was noted in the autopsy which was in one of his victims statements..

Dunno if uv heard of the pic of Leon at EGH in a maids pinny with a naked 11 year old in his lap..

Future home secretary, then transport minister fcuking the same little boys as Cyril smith a UDF leader and national front leader..


----------



## gingernut

Ah but if you find the Holy grail it would only be the Holy grail for a while.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

I've done a little bit more digging/research this weekend and have decided to:

- changes my TUT protocol to a 1.5 second concentric and eccentric on my first main lift of each muscle group

- keep the 1 conc. and 4 ecc. TUT on the higher repped supporting exercises

From this I'm hoping to stimulate as much muscle as possible.

I've put a little excerpt below from the Poliquin article which guided my decision:

"#2 Vary Tempo to Get Stronger: Benefits of a Fast Tempo....

Researchers tested three training protocols on a group of untrained women:

• A traditional strength protocol that used a heavy weight of 80 to 85 percent of the 1RM using "normal" tempos of 1.5 seconds for both phases of the lift

• A slow speed protocol using a load of 50 to 60 percent of the 1RM with a 4-second eccentric and 10-second concentric phase to failure

• A muscular endurance protocol using a load of 50 to 60 percent of the 1RM with the "normal" 1.5-second tempo

The traditional strength protocol increased strength the most and produced the greatest increase in overall muscle fiber growth (nearly 40 percent increase in muscle fiber size) and the largest increase in type IIA and IIX fibers. The muscular endurance protocol produced NO changes in strength or muscle fiber size. The slow speed protocol increased both strength and the size of the type IIA fibers by about 10 percent."

http://www.poliquingroup.com/ArticlesMultimedia/Articles/Article/898/Ten_Things_You_Should_Know_About_Tempo_Training.aspx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1

Fcuk me u like ur detail ?

N what does the devil say about detail....

I'll try n get on puter tonite mate...


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

Haha it's hard not to. My job is all about detail, measurement and management/control of detail. Hard not to take that ethic home with me. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gingernut

Flippin heck about the detail. I am about to start meddling with contraction times for the first time ever, with one body part - calves.


----------



## crazycal1

Detail is one thing but taking details down to nano-details isn't a good mindset, it smacks of overthinking, circular thinking which I think is a stress type response..

Not saying anyone is bit it puts u on the road for it..

So I've worked hard to usually refuse to engage in circular thinking... Had a lapse recently, so I've slapped myself metaphorically round the face lol


----------



## Madjack99

It's great everyone's different approach to weight training .

There are some that see big weight pick up big weight .

Others like to cover every minute detail , ahem Tokyo 

Whatever makes you happy and works is just fine .

We all clearly have some obsession with training otherwise we wouldn't be spending our Sunday afternoon debating on this forum ))

Not a bad obsession to have though .

I need to have something to obsess about , and when I do , I dive head first in .


----------



## crazycal1

True but I did alot of weeks preparing for that big lift until I just went n picked it up...?

Btw it was still a bad idea lol not dropping one of the working sets..

Backs not great still..

Light pressing today n if I can back to trap bar Wednesday at a reduced poundage...

More PRUDENCE needed.. That's why I find training more an art form than a science..?


----------



## Madjack99

If agree it's definitely an art form , correct form doesn't come easy . I still think science plays a good part just like in most sports .

Hope your back is on the mend mate .


----------



## crazycal1

Yes of course it does...

But the focus for many people who aren't getting results plunge deeper n deeper into sciences dark path lol...

People want 1+1=2

N training can be like that, but for many it isn't...

This I why I try n dumb down what i do...

1+1=2

But so does 1+10-6x25-123...

If u get my drift..


----------



## Madjack99

TheCrazyCal said:


> Yes of course it does...
> 
> But the focus for many people who aren't getting results plunge deeper n deeper into sciences dark path lol...
> 
> People want 1+1=2
> 
> N training can be like that, but for many it isn't...
> 
> This I why I try n dumb down what i do...
> 
> 1+1=2
> 
> But so does 1+10-6x25-123...
> 
> If u get my drift..


Ha ha , love it . I bet I'm not the only one whose had to work out your sum just to make sure ))

To be honest , I'm more inclined to go along the simplistic approach myself .


----------



## crazycal1

It takes a certain amount of faith, but if u can build ur squats deads n presses up, u will have the physique...

When u have a big physique Imo that's when u concern urself with isolations etc..

Most people give up before part A... Maybe they were too focussed on part B ?


----------



## gingernut

The way I think is let's put this into perspective. I am not a Miss Olympia contestant, Olympia contestants are at a level where they need to apply science to get that bit further. I do not (plus I have a trainer to do all that thinking for me!), however there are every day things I can control.

Good example is supplementation.

First year of competing I did not use creatine or HMB or pre-workouts, I only started those after my first season as a Toned Figure competitor. I trained with l-glut, bit of whey, CLA, few standard OTC fat burnery things which I only used in the last 10 weeks.......that is all.

No point banging things in if basic training and diet was doing the work, and those when right can do a long way. Always start low and have somewhere to go.



TheCrazyCal said:


> Detail is one thing but taking details down to nano-details isn't a good mindset, it smacks of overthinking, circular thinking which I think is a stress type response..
> 
> Not saying anyone is bit it puts u on the road for it..
> 
> So I've worked hard to usually refuse to engage in circular thinking... Had a lapse recently, so I've slapped myself metaphorically round the face lol


----------



## gingernut

The way I think is let's put this into perspective. I am not a Miss Olympia contestant, Olympia contestants are at a level where they need to apply science to get that bit further. I do not (plus I have a trainer to do all that thinking for me!), however there are every day things I can control.

Good example is supplementation.

First year of competing I did not use creatine or HMB or pre-workouts, I only started those after my first season as a Toned Figure competitor. I trained with l-glut, bit of whey, CLA, few standard OTC fat burnery things which I only used in the last 10 weeks.......that is all.

No point banging things in if basic training and diet was doing the work, and those when right can do a long way. Always start low and have somewhere to go.



TheCrazyCal said:


> Detail is one thing but taking details down to nano-details isn't a good mindset, it smacks of overthinking, circular thinking which I think is a stress type response..
> 
> Not saying anyone is bit it puts u on the road for it..
> 
> So I've worked hard to usually refuse to engage in circular thinking... Had a lapse recently, so I've slapped myself metaphorically round the face lol


----------



## crazycal1

tokyofist said:


> I've done a little bit more digging/research this weekend and have decided to:
> 
> - changes my TUT protocol to a 1.5 second concentric and eccentric on my first main lift of each muscle group
> 
> - keep the 1 conc. and 4 ecc. TUT on the higher repped supporting exercises
> 
> From this I'm hoping to stimulate as much muscle as possible.
> 
> I've put a little excerpt below from the Poliquin article which guided my decision:
> 
> "#2 Vary Tempo to Get Stronger: Benefits of a Fast Tempo....
> 
> Researchers tested three training protocols on a group of untrained women:
> 
> • A traditional strength protocol that used a heavy weight of 80 to 85 percent of the 1RM using "normal" tempos of 1.5 seconds for both phases of the lift
> 
> • A slow speed protocol using a load of 50 to 60 percent of the 1RM with a 4-second eccentric and 10-second concentric phase to failure
> 
> • A muscular endurance protocol using a load of 50 to 60 percent of the 1RM with the "normal" 1.5-second tempo
> 
> The traditional strength protocol increased strength the most and produced the greatest increase in overall muscle fiber growth (nearly 40 percent increase in muscle fiber size) and the largest increase in type IIA and IIX fibers. The muscular endurance protocol produced NO changes in strength or muscle fiber size. The slow speed protocol increased both strength and the size of the type IIA fibers by about 10 percent."
> 
> Ten Things You Should Know About Tempo Training | Poliquin Article


Get ready for a ramble.

given youre a self confessed newbie... whilst its good to understand terminology

- changes my TUT protocol to a 1.5 second concentric and eccentric on my first main lift of each muscle group

- keep the 1 conc. and 4 ecc. TUT on the higher repped supporting exercises

you sound like a like an advanced lifter or coach..

obviously its a good thing, is it comparable to wanting to know the recipe to create nuclear power when your struggling to make fire?

thats not a criticism bud just a commment and something for you to ponder...

i said to Neil the other day, i dont know much, but what little i do know i understand very well... i think this is key to your advanced exploration...

if you understood the knowledge your have acrued, you wouldnt (possibly) be so confused...

this is a general mindset ive come across often on forums and life, which is why i`m bringing it up but its not really aimed at you bud...

anyhoo..

"The traditional strength protocol increased strength the most and produced the greatest increase in overall muscle fiber growth (nearly 40 percent increase in muscle fiber size) and the largest increase in type IIA and IIX fibers. The muscular endurance protocol produced NO changes in strength or muscle fiber size. The slow speed protocol increased both strength and the size of the type IIA fibers by about 10 percent."

ummm indeedely doodely lol...

wheres the bit that said about you changing your rep speed and doing more reps with you metronome???

thats the bit i was after..

anyhoo i vaguely remember it..

4 secs down or 2 secs down or even 1.5 secs down yeah..

you can do more weight with a faster cadence..

so each rep speed creates a seperate PB simple as that..

imo they`ll all grow muscle.. statistically one may grow a micro percent more than the others...

what cadence to you find it easiest to still maintain form, create the greatest amount of muscular tension and add weight?

thats the one to go with...

slow is always good, but its harder to add an increment to a slow set than a faster one yeah?

its not easy to add increments week after week is it?

we`ll assume no, so choose the easiest cadence and the easiest amount of weight you can add to the bar.

you aint gonna be able to add 2.5kg to the bar for ever are you?

every week you add 2.5kg it gets harder..

obviously at some point even with extending rest periods, you will drop reps... no amount of food will prevent it.

so what could be simply than when you hit 3x6 to just keep adding 1kg to the bar..

your body will adapt the weight far easier, you wont start shitting reps on a weekly basis either..

what could be simpler?

add 2.5kg then drop from 10-6 reps and build back up?

what happens when you get to the point when adding 1 rep is harder than adding 1kg?

is it cycle over, or just when s**t starts getting real and when real gains start happening..

remember i started out at 180 on trap, i coulda done 200 the first week.. but i built it up so when i hit 200 i was hitting it with some momentum... within a month of doing 200 i`d have been sitting on a kilo a week incs because i`d have been too scared to add more...

bit of a cnut my back happening but i do at least know what my parameters are now, so data has been gained for next cycle..

if you pb`d on your 4 second rep speed then swapped over to 2 sec.. then swapped to 1.5 sec or whatever.. what do you do the next week?

powerlifting records are not round numbers... they could work an entire year to add a kilo to the bar.. but it could be a world record..

fcuk putting a name on what "style" you belong too.. i have mates who allegedly use a strongman style of training who call me a bodybuilder.. on here i`m perceived as the opposite of that...

so i dont care what style i use if it helps me to add weight to the bar..

if i`m working above 200kg i dont care how small the increases are, but i spent 3 years grafting using long periods of 1kg incs to get those biggish numbers..

anyway digressing hideously lol...

i think its good to have a metronome if it suits, i cant sit there with a watch, i try but i drift of nearly everytime..

i`m after a decent cheap timer you hit once, alarm goes off then stops after a couple of beeps and resets so all i have to do is slam it again the next time i want a set rest.. (any links appreciated, proper clocks are v expensive and i dont even know if they work like that..)

so in conclusion lol

pic a cadence you enjoy, can do justice too and not fail early, acheive maximum tension and efficiently shift the weight, yet working your muscles than just humping it up and down.

always squeeze and contract fully at the top...

many many people just punch the weight up, if there is a contraction its a micro second, which is not the same as coming to a dead stop and even pausing for a 1/4 of a second.

on calves for example i`d be looking for a much longer superior contraction than on a press if i`m honest.

altho i havent been that impressed with my calf training this year or the results from it lol, ive focussed heavily on the stretch and contraction, but i`m laying off that for a while after hurting my achilles doing some heavy reps after some very high rep sets.

currently i`m trying them from the floor or if i use a block i`m barely coming past horizontal... its allows for a much fiercer contraction that can be held for high reps (i`m learning to train high reps and will go back to a stretch when i get some stamina if need be) in the soleus and gastrocnemius.

i dont usually feel its so profoundly in the soleus and am hesitant to do seated calf raises as ive read SCIENCE that suggests its not an effective or should i say productive version of raises..

but i may try them at some point... ya never know..

i do know with a short ROM you have to make a lot of the negative and positive and really focus on feel whilst still trying to add, whihc i spose sounds pretty obvious..

anyhoo did bench press today for 3x10 took a mins rest and knocked 10kg off the bar each set till i was using the bar only (1 min rests)

then did 10 reps with the bar for i dunno 7 sets..

i probly shoulda done a few more reps per set tbh but i bitched out.. maybe next time..

so i got some systemic fatigue stuff in going heavy (ish) then rattled out sets ultimately with 20 seconds rest per set.

wasnt gonna do mili press cos of my back..

tri`s were to fcuked to do tri`s lol.. oddly chest didnt seem that pumped compared to tri`s.. n every rep rep bot a chest squeeze..

did some volume on back with short ish rest all reps 10-15 reps. some laying to recreate a safe seated row and some wide grip.

loads of pump, poundages were anihilated compared to usual and i can see the appeal, but is till dont think pump means as much as its made out..

pumps gone the next day, systemic fatigue and the feeling of every muscle in your body being tenderized like a steak so you feel apart from your body is much more my thing..

but i think when i get it working a combo of both might work well and as maximally as anythings likely too..

so potentially something similar to neils routine, certainly inspired by it, but with a little more systemic fatigue, but certainly less than what ive been doing up until now...

but the bottom line is... add 1kg, all the rest is just dressing...


----------



## Neil R

I agree with Cal on this.

Ignore TUT, its just the latest "hype" training.

Concentrate on CONTROLLING THE WEIGHT, it doesn't matter how fast or slow you go, if you are controlling it, you are more likely to use the MUSCLES instead of connective tissue.

A faster rep cadence allows you to lift heavier because you innervate more muscle fibers, the more fibers you use, the quicker you can grow.

As i've said in another thread, there are really only 3 'laws' of training.

+ SPECIFICITY - (make the muscle do the work)

+ INTENSITY - (work done per unit of time)

+ PROGRESSIVE OVERLOAD - (more weight, more reps etc)

{ Capitals are to highlight only, i'm not shouting   }


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

TheCrazyCal said:


> Get ready for a ramble.


You should have started with&#8230; "are you sitting comfortably&#8230; then lets begin" 



TheCrazyCal said:


> you sound like a like an advanced lifter or coach..
> 
> obviously its a good thing, is it comparable to wanting to know the recipe to create nuclear power when your struggling to make fire?


Ok, so just to defend myself, or at least so you can understand my motives better.

Why am I doing TUT protocol?

It's not because I think I'm beyond the basics&#8230; nor is it because I'm looking for some like level shizzle.

I am doing TUT because I was told to. About 4-5 years ago I bought the Ben Pakulski MI40 Workout EBook. In that he instructed the 1 second concentric, 4 second eccentric TUT protocol to be used. So I used it.

From that day forward I have always used this timing. Why? Because I didn't question it or know any better. Was just being a good student. 

Why am I questioning TUT protocol?

Because it dawned on me that I hardly see any experienced lifters talking about it. Or in videos of experienced lifters doing exercises, it was more often than not with a slow eccentric (just controlling the weight and explosive concentric).

So I decided to question it on this forum&#8230; to seek guidance&#8230;. To set me on the straight and narrow. 

Did I benefit?

Well the main benefit I got out of the protocol was focussing on feeling the muscle working, or working the muscle with "intention" as BPak states in his book. But this principal can be applied to a quicker tempo now that I'm conscious of it.



TheCrazyCal said:


> i said to Neil the other day, i dont know much, but what little i do know i understand very well... i think this is key to your advanced exploration...


I get what you are saying here. But as I said above, I just hadn't questioned something that a an experienced lifter had instructed in a workout plan I set out to follow.



TheCrazyCal said:


> "The traditional strength protocol increased strength the most and produced the greatest increase in overall muscle fiber growth (nearly 40 percent increase in muscle fiber size) and the largest increase in type IIA and IIX fibers. The muscular endurance protocol produced NO changes in strength or muscle fiber size. The slow speed protocol increased both strength and the size of the type IIA fibers by about 10 percent."
> 
> ummm indeedely doodely lol...


Hahaha liked your response to this. But to simplify what jumped out at me:

TUT timing most people are doing (without even thinking about it) = +40% growth

TUT timing that I am doing religiously = +10% growth

No brainer. 



TheCrazyCal said:


> anyway digressing hideously lol...


A Cal post wouldn't be a Cal post without a good bit of digression. But I've taken what you've said on board.

Think I need to get me some 0.5kg plates for my weights at home. Smallest I've got are 1.25kgs which can be too big a leap at times.



TheCrazyCal said:


> i think its good to have a metronome if it suits, i cant sit there with a watch, i try but i drift of nearly everytime..


I think timing is something I will always want to do. Again my work ethic coming home with me. The only true way to measure progress is to ensure there is consistency&#8230; need to measure apples against apples&#8230;. So I need to measure and record weights lifted, prescribed time and prescribed rest&#8230; if all of these are constant then I can see if progress is actually progress. (sounds like the ranting of a mad man to me)



TheCrazyCal said:


> but the bottom line is... add 1kg, all the rest is just dressing...


I hear ya. And the Poliquin article backs up what you are saying&#8230; slow TUT can be beneficial, but not as beneficial as a normal tempo. (there are other benefits mentioned in the article&#8230; whole thing is worth a read)



Neil R said:


> I agree with Cal on this.
> 
> Ignore TUT, its just the latest "hype" training.


It's annoying being the noob and getting suckered into all these sorts of things. You kind of put your trust in trainers/bodybuilders etc when you purchase an ebook or whatever, but sometimes maybe they put content and advice into their book just to get a different edge and increase sales. (not to totally diss his book&#8230;. I did learn alot from it about feeling the muscle and tweaking exercise motions to correctly target the desired muscle group)



Neil R said:


> A faster rep cadence allows you to lift heavier because you innervate more muscle fibers, the more fibers you use, the quicker you can grow.


This is what I'm after.



Neil R said:


> As i've said in another thread, there are really only 3 'laws' of training.
> 
> + SPECIFICITY - (make the muscle do the work)
> 
> + INTENSITY - (work done per unit of time)
> 
> + PROGRESSIVE OVERLOAD - (more weight, more reps etc)


Got it.

Believe it or not&#8230; when I've googled "bodybuilding increasing intensity" in the past, you quite often get an article or two on TUT protocols. Go figure. 

Thank you guys and gals for your comments. Much appreciated and taken on board. It feels like someone has turned up the dimmer switch in my brain&#8230; my understanding has been enlightened.


----------



## crazycal1

Cool bud..

An overly detailed approach MAY be a control mechanism mentality for lack of results, which i have seen on here more times than I can count, it doesn't guarantee results... that was my only real point..

Detail is of course good, in its place...

Ben paulowski sent me the secrets to lift better in one of those emails..

None of his secrets surprised me, BUT id just learned and had started experimenting with muscle tension n for the past 3 years its been my focus along with power breathing...

Glad u found rant helpful which is all I try to be...

You can lead a horse to water but you can not MAKE it drink. ?


----------



## crazycal1

4 sec negs are a great way to make sure of ur form..

I started this way n it was only when I plateau'd quickly I gave myself more leeway..

Soz lol just rereading...?


----------



## crazycal1

"Ok, so just to defend myself, or at least so you can understand my motives better.

Why am I doing TUT protocol?

It's not because I think I'm beyond the basics&#8230; nor is it because I'm looking for some like level shizzle."

been pondering this all day.. i really dont want you to feel like you have to ever defend youself, but im always interested to understand motives better... just thought id say that..

many things you read about are all valid in theyre own way.. TUT etc.. but its theyre relativity thats often blown out of proportion..

so it s good to understand them, file them away for reference when needed..

after a month of lifting for those without a metronome lol cadence may have increased slightly and then you can remind yourself to take more time with reps etc..

factors kinda peak and trough for periods.

of course youre right and want to keep factors the same for rest periods etc cos if not its not progression, im just sh1t at looking at a watch lol but i do try and keep factors constant..

the last week of trap bar i know i started over resting just a tad..

anyhoo, i got away with training sunday and back is improved slightly but i think the trap bar cycle is over for now, its just a case of how soon i can get back on it.

so its gonna be alsorts of things i hate a bit similar to LR`s last leg workout..

lots of burning and aerobic pain for me 

something like 20 step walking lunges, some upside down GHR thing ive come up with with roman chair sissy squats done slow with the finish of each rep being at 5 to on a clock face.

just depends how many sets i can do before i bitch out lol

so plenty of tension on quads and very little on my back for all exercises.

followed by calf raises which are now 4 sets of 25 and if i trust my heel 2 heavy sets to finish.

this was the plan before my back happened because i was going to temporarily drop sldl to spare my lower back from being hit twice a week now weights were getting hard..

trying to grow without using systemic fatigue is not my forte and i dont trust it lol, but i shouldnt complain as its better than being unable to train...

training should always remain a privilege not a right to be abused and sometimes you just have to man the fcuk up and between gritted teeth say i love sissy squats...

the only exercise that doesnt actually hurt my back and i fcuking HATE them lol


----------



## gingernut

What is TUT?

I did calves 3 seconds in bottom stretch, 3 second at top of movement on Sunday, first time I've ever done anything like that and I now have calf doms which is unusual for me.

Ahhh, reps for time?

http://www.mensfitness.com/training/build-muscle/gain-big-with-time-under-tension-training


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

Ooooooooh controversial.

Pro TUT propaganda. 

Imma close my eyes and cover my ears. "La la la la la la"



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1

http://www.t-nation.com/diet-fat-loss/simple-diet-for-athletes

[email protected] throwing articles like monkeys...

Last paragraph says it all..


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

Interesting article. 

Think i'd find it hard to drop milk from my diet.... Ma porridge oats just widdnae be the same. 

(Not keen on almond milk and the like as the ingredients always seems to be a mixed bag of added shizzle)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1

I like milk ? but moderate use these days I see to be a GOMAD boy..

Almond milk I expensive water lol..

No chance of not eating a couple of slices of bread either...


----------



## crazycal1

Sacked off training to watch an evening with top gear lol on I player..

Only training 2x this week n doesn't matter whether its today or tomoz..

Backs slightly better and have started stretching more thoroughly...


----------



## crazycal1

Good call yesterday, stretching had my back acheing so had to munch codeine..

Which does at least work these days, but wouldn't risk taking it just to train because how much worse it could feel after...

Back pain can be so mentally debillitating.. You cant just tense the muscle group ur training to get around it..

Everything seems to go the my back..

Bad knee or elbow at least leaves the opposite end of your body to train..

This is why even using gels I'm only ever likely if I'm lucky to hit my natural limits..

Pissed with myself I got ahead of myself on trap bar..

Pissed off I have so little leeway...

Pissed off that others can blatantly abuse they're bodies n get less s**t me... Basically fcuking cnutning pissed off!


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

Sorry to hear about your troubles Cal. 

I've never experienced back problems, I know how miserable my knee and back have made me in the past.

Hang in there.

I will say a prayer to the Gym Gods that your back recovers swiftly. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1

Lol thanks bud.. I should be used to it now..

http://dinosaurtraining.blogspot.co.uk/2015/02/you-cant-make-this-stuff-up.html?m=1


----------



## Madjack99

TheCrazyCal said:


> Good call yesterday, stretching had my back acheing so had to munch codeine..
> 
> Which does at least work these days, but wouldn't risk taking it just to train because how much worse it could feel after...
> 
> Back pain can be so mentally debillitating.. You cant just tense the muscle group ur training to get around it..
> 
> Everything seems to go the my back..
> 
> Bad knee or elbow at least leaves the opposite end of your body to train..
> 
> This is why even using gels I'm only ever likely if I'm lucky to hit my natural limits..
> 
> Pissed with myself I got ahead of myself on trap bar..
> 
> Pissed off I have so little leeway...
> 
> Pissed off that others can blatantly abuse they're bodies n get less s**t me... Basically fcuking cnutning pissed off!


Sorry about that pal ,

I feel your frustrations , take it easy and hopefully you'll be on the mend soon .


----------



## London1976

I didnt realise how strong you are cal for a fat bloke  . Only starting using trap bar last week and I'm only managing 35kg either side 5x6 oi oi. Trap bar is 36kg tho. Is this a normal weight for a trap bar ? Must admit tho, i prefer using this instead of barbell.


----------



## crazycal1

Awww pshaw dude... Lol.. I don't lile to blow my own bugle but....

Don't forget I'm lifting using slightly higher than usual handles.

They're exactly. The same as lifting using standard concrete blocks under a normal height bar..

Just done my leg workout for bitches n didn't like it lol..

Tbh tho legs were like jelly but it ain't gonna grow me like it would having a few heavy sets in there..

Back seems no worse..


----------



## crazycal1

London1976 said:


> I didnt realise how strong you are cal for a fat bloke  . Only starting using trap bar last week and I'm only managing 35kg either side 5x6 oi oi. Trap bar is 36kg tho. Is this a normal weight for a trap bar ? Must admit tho, i prefer using this instead of barbell.


Don't forget u got little legs tho bud, less distance for you ? makes it easier..

Vid urself so I can get a free semi, I mean help with form...


----------



## London1976

Is your bar 36kg cal ?


----------



## London1976

My traps are killing me mate. Never felt an ache like this before when using barbell. I send ya a vid instead cal of my ab lol


----------



## London1976

All these pills I'm having I think I'm gonna OD lol


----------



## crazycal1

Unusually I have alot I supps too currently.. I can take to pill popping easily at times...

I've given up on 15 amino acids a day..

Bought shitloads of them to finally c if they actually make a difference..

Tbh I've got nothing noticeable from glutamine peptides or hmb so far..

I can at least feel a slight pump from creatine..


----------



## London1976

I'm waiting on my EPIC to arrive for that magic pump


----------



## crazycal1

Hi hoooo


----------



## rickyboy

TheCrazyCal said:


> Hi hoooo


We had an English bull terrier, reggie

We lost him early last year, just old age

Cracking dogs


----------



## crazycal1

Sorry to hear that dude, how old?

I've had one old one but many die early with liver or is it kidney probs..


----------



## crazycal1

My bars 30 kg London..


----------



## crazycal1

Earlier cuteness explained lol


----------



## rickyboy

TheCrazyCal said:


> Sorry to hear that dude, how old?
> 
> I've had one old one but many die early with liver or is it kidney probs..


We had him about 11 years, he was a great dog

We now have a french bulldog, he's about 10 months old

thinking of getting a bulldog later in the year aswell


----------



## crazycal1

Got a pic of either of them?

Id love to have s bulldog one day, but its a sausage dog that's on my bucket list lol


----------



## crazycal1

Back seems shockingly better..

False hope?

Narrowed down the stretch that caused pain..

And it was probly the 1 RPM max bench press this time last year that caused it..

First and last time I bother again..


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

Think it was my prayers to the Gym Gods. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1

I did dream about an old Greek bloke trying to touch me up last nite lol

Thanks for that ?


----------



## rickyboy

TheCrazyCal said:


> Got a pic of either of them?
> 
> Id love to have s bulldog one day, but its a sausage dog that's on my bucket list lol


----------



## crazycal1

reggie looks a placid fella  n damn those frenchies have a fine set of ears on them lol

i have a frenchie/weightlifting type pic somewhere you might like..

well trained today, bench, back biceps triceps, went quite well.. i added up all the reps i did for back and it came to 71 lol thats a lot for me 1 mins rest each set, till i lost my form and as a result didnt finish the set.

man, 72 chins dude..

i havent felt much like training at all recently even before trap bar picked up.. my back felt pretty good after training (till it stiffens usually) n just remembered how lethargic back pain makes me feel, its a subtle beast 

dreading another "light" leg workout, pretty much still sore from the last one..

its 2 weeks now since last trap bar sesh n i keep thinking about what i need to drop back too, n currently i`m back to 190kg, if its another 2 weeks i`ll have drop back to my starting number of 180 altho id like to think i can cycle up a bit quicker next time..

would anyone else drop back that far? or would the thinking be 205kg next time lol... you always have to leave yourself somewhere to go..

been getting a lot of free eggs recently so have been stretching my cooking skills to omlettes which i found i quite liked with tomato sauce, but ive run out so slapped a can of baked beans on top..

very nice too lol for food..

but again got me thinking, i never read of anyone on forums eating such dirty food, i spose i east 2 cans a week usually...

does anyone else indulge? i dont feel its endangered my slow cut at all.. i know all food consumed should have a purpose, but i still dont feel what i eat is detrimental to what i`m doing albeit not "maximal" but i reckon its close enough to allow an easy consistency..

of course i may be seeing things wrongly as i put any lack of progress down to not be able to lift hard enough via my back, theres no point in trying to bulk when you cant train hard.. you just get fat and fats not a gain.. although ive lost count of how many people over the years who do.. peel off all that fat and they aint often much bigger than me..

currently still 12"10 pretty much what ive been floating around at for ages now, just as i started dropping below that i did a month of gel and 6 weeks after doing that i`m still the same 12"10 slowly leaning out abit more each workout, nearly ready for a new half notch on the belt lol

ive have set myself the summer to drop down to 12 stone, but tbh as long as i`m recomping my weight i`m not fussed.

measured a bicep earlier ahem lol (not whilst in the cage, but that would make an amusing pic) pumped was just over 16", so 15.5" cold which is a half inch drop from when i was at my heaviest 13"7, so i reckon a half inch drop while losing 10lbs is on the right track..

mind you its taken a year..

i guess im hoping if i stay patient i could recomp to being very lean and staying close to this weight.. probly hopeful that lol, but its nice being relatively speaking "big" for me..

anyhoo, it late, i` banging on n probly dribbling abit...


----------



## crazycal1

Some chins as they seem topical ?


----------



## Madjack99

TheCrazyCal said:


> Some chins as they seem topical


Well done Cal , just another 94 to do ;-)

I tell you something I'm having sleepless nights about these chins )


----------



## crazycal1

Long deep strokes bud, I just cant go on for long lol


----------



## Madjack99

TheCrazyCal said:


> Long deep strokes bud, I just cant go on for long lol


Easy now ))


----------



## crazycal1

Its good to be scared of a lift, but once uv applied that fear uv got to learn to use if for every rep of every set of every exercise.. ?


----------



## crazycal1

Well backs still abit s**t, last workout I worked up to 10x140kg sldl-id forgotten even with moderate pain I can dead but had forgotten I could after overthinking not being able to trap n dead I same week.

Cant c back coping with 3 workouts of any description this week, so its my 2 day split.

Upper body work as there's no shoulder press doesn't hit my back too much, bit gotta be careful on bench with hyper extending lower back.

Have done my best to add in some volume n short rests, but removed some of the heavily systemic stuff to help recovery.

I cant just add stuff in without removing some other sets.

Tho is why I've been questioning Neil n Joe so much.

Bench, back, bi's n tris in a superset and calves.

On bench I've done 1 Set at 80, then 70, 60...30.

At 30 I've done 10 reps, 15-20 secs later another 10...

Takes 5 sets to fail 10.

Minute rest on all other stuff.

Previous weeks I've taken as much rest as I wanted for the second set, but thought I c how my endurance would hold up, or I that how my strength would hold up..

I think last sets need more weight, but I cant just 'do' more weight... And I want to keep reps highish.

I may start out at 90 next week, not sure yet, n once format is set u can go a kilo a week..

It's basically a pyramid set, which I new for me, especially with no rest. Its a variation of what already works tho...

I think that's a flaw in what alot of people do...

Stick with what works n tweak it, don't keep changing s**t for the sake of it like s headless chicken.

Doing 3x5 upto 100kg on bench Imo built more strength than size at the time, but months post cycle I seemed bigger..

then was 3x10 laying rows, cum fat style lol, then 3x15 same style.

1 min rest altho 3-4 mins between exercises.

Then 5x8 db curls supersetted with wide elbow pushdowns 3x10 2x15 as weight was abit easy. I'm very strong ? on these when elbows are wide, plus it keeps it weight over the bar n minimises pull on lower back..

I feel it allows u to lift more n isolate tris and keep the bar closer to you..

clients seem to find getting body position right n struggle like mad..

Oh n did calves first 4x25 with a mighty 2.5kg plate on the trusquat..

I'm really struggling with high reps on these. Gotta be done tho n in a few weeks ill try adding in 2 heavy sets after, heel permitting..


----------



## crazycal1

It was actually damaging my Achilles that had forced me to realise pump can have a major effect. A client with a month off repeated my above workout n had problems straightening his arm the next day...

You can read so much s**t from opposing directions I prefer to learn with personal experience as much as possible..

That's not to say I ignore what I read, I just take it all with a pinch of salt..

I read 10 years back that hmb works, in those days it was barely used...

Finally tried it this last month n wont be bothering again..

Got £25 of aminos to give a proper try too...

I started a few weeks back but got sick off necking 15 suppositories each day.

Tbh I'm .pessimistic that they will make any noticeable difference, but ill have made my own decision... Creatine I do notice as a mild pump tho, hardly a performance enhancement n I'm abit sceptical about muscle fascias being stretched to a helpful degree.

Unfortunately I think a tenners worth of test base per month is more effective than spending £50+ on otc supps.

Not a long term.option of course and also not an option for natties, but I do think it puts some perspective on how helpful supps really are even when proven to work...

Proven to work on a statistical level... I'm v sceptical of such statistics...

If something really works it becomes banned.

Protein is diff tho, but I am slowly taking that lower in my macros if I've decoded the hints Andy chapell has left in different places...

Lifting the weight will always be the over riding factor for me tho, diet and rest are of course entwined in that, but well rested and well fuelled is all you need..

An overly analysed perfect diet ain't gonna lift that crushingly heavy bar up.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

Good reading there Cal.

Obviously sorry to hear your back is being more of a pain just now. But inspiring that you're not letting it bear you and finding ways to train around it.

I always enjoy how you release your internal monologue into the post so we can see what your thinking/analysing. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gingernut

I would agree with this. A personal decision rules out any grey area stuff for me. I do use creatine but have knocked HMB on the head after 3 years of using it, basically I came to the end of the Myprotein bag and thought let's see what happens if I don't replace it. So far I've not shrunk over night.

My opinion is train consistent, fix biomechanics and form, watch diet is the best you can do without whatever.

BCAAs and pre-workouts are a nice sweet treat for me in return for training!



TheCrazyCal said:


> It was actually damaging my Achilles that had forced me to realise pump can have a major effect. A client with a month off repeated my above workout n had problems straightening his arm the next day...
> 
> You can read so much s**t from opposing directions I prefer to learn with personal experience as much as possible..
> 
> That's not to say I ignore what I read, I just take it all with a pinch of salt..
> 
> I read 10 years back that hmb works, in those days it was barely used...
> 
> Finally tried it this last month n wont be bothering again..
> 
> Got £25 of aminos to give a proper try too...
> 
> I started a few weeks back but got sick off necking 15 suppositories each day.
> 
> Tbh I'm .pessimistic that they will make any noticeable difference, but ill have made my own decision... Creatine I do notice as a mild pump tho, hardly a performance enhancement n I'm abit sceptical about muscle fascias being stretched to a helpful degree.
> 
> Unfortunately I think a tenners worth of test base per month is more effective than spending £50+ on otc supps.
> 
> Not a long term.option of course and also not an option for natties, but I do think it puts some perspective on how helpful supps really are even when proven to work...
> 
> Proven to work on a statistical level... I'm v sceptical of such statistics...
> 
> If something really works it becomes banned.
> 
> Protein is diff tho, but I am slowly taking that lower in my macros if I've decoded the hints Andy chapell has left in different places...
> 
> Lifting the weight will always be the over riding factor for me tho, diet and rest are of course entwined in that, but well rested and well fuelled is all you need..
> 
> An overly analysed perfect diet ain't gonna lift that crushingly heavy bar up.


----------



## crazycal1

Interesting LR after id ranted I remembered ur in hmb n didn't want u thinking I was having a pop...

TF 1 of my old clients called me that the other day too..

Thanks mate... Kinda sick of being inspirational for the wrong reasons lol...

Motivation is tbh fcuking low these days...

Gawd bless my vanity!

I want to be inspirational in the way that pushes my genetics to the limit and shows everyone the wrong side of 40 what can be achieved with my methods and set a very high bar for those under 40 ?


----------



## crazycal1

3rd set, 5th didn't record..

Even then I cant quite hold peak contraction n I was trying too.. In fact I thought I was..


----------



## crazycal1




----------



## tokyofist1466868046

Can't see your video... It says it's set to private.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1

Sorted bud......


----------



## crazycal1

Backs not sorted but felt ok yesterday, so tried trap bar..

Been thinking alot about my approach n figured last cycle was based on my strength not strengthening my back..

I got ahead of myself from day 1.

So restarted at 150kg..

It felt hard tbh n felt tough on my back, I could possibly drop further back, but the plan is to now spend the next 12 weeks getting up to 180 n allow my back to adapt n strengthen.

Whether I can do nor or not that's what I do..

I need to have the mindset that I'm not wasting 3 months but planning for the future setting myself up for some long 6 month plus cycles as I've had prefusion.

I've always said to myself that doing EVERY increment was the answer but have ignored my own sage counsel..

I think its s good plan for everyone to build up to big solid numbers..

Skip increments and u will find it harder to hold form...

Basic programming peeps!

By backing off trap but still doing it will allow me to work harder on other exercises, calves lol..

I don't know how to focus on an exercise if I don't back off other stuff..

For me its like saying 1+1+1 still = 2 if I don't..

Anyhoo backs ok today, somehow v occasionally my back gets better after a workout, but I could easily have aggravated it so even benching would hurt it..


----------



## crazycal1

I am > u.


----------



## gingernut

Does that mean that your increments each week are always within your limits?Slow and sure?



TheCrazyCal said:


> Backs not sorted but felt ok yesterday, so tried trap bar..
> 
> Been thinking alot about my approach n figured last cycle was based on my strength not strengthening my back..
> 
> I got ahead of myself from day 1.
> 
> So restarted at 150kg..
> 
> It felt hard tbh n felt tough on my back, I could possibly drop further back, but the plan is to now spend the next 12 weeks getting up to 180 n allow my back to adapt n strengthen.
> 
> Whether I can do nor or not that's what I do..
> 
> I need to have the mindset that I'm not wasting 3 months but planning for the future setting myself up for some long 6 month plus cycles as I've had prefusion.
> 
> I've always said to myself that doing EVERY increment was the answer but have ignored my own sage counsel..
> 
> I think its s good plan for everyone to build up to big solid numbers..
> 
> Skip increments and u will find it harder to hold form...
> 
> Basic programming peeps!
> 
> By backing off trap but still doing it will allow me to work harder on other exercises, calves lol..
> 
> I don't know how to focus on an exercise if I don't back off other stuff..
> 
> For me its like saying 1+1+1 still = 2 if I don't..
> 
> Anyhoo backs ok today, somehow v occasionally my back gets better after a workout, but I could easily have aggravated it so even benching would hurt it..


----------



## crazycal1

Correctamundo ?

I was doing that already but still started too high..

I was lifting just under what my peak strength was capable off n now ill be lifting what the weakest link in my chain can lift with a focus on strengthening it so it adapts and get stronger..

This is what I did prefusion n why my singles form is very strong..

Its ironic I have a weak link with my back, as my back is as a whole, very strong..


----------



## crazycal1

About the 9 min mark..


----------



## crazycal1

Woke up with my back feeling as stiff as a Paedo in a playground..

Its driving me mad only being able to train my best body parts hard..

The gulf between upper and lower body only ever seems to widen...

Was reading about the fat free index yesterday.. Quote depressing how much more lean muscle hypothetically I may be able to add..

Most of which probly needs to go on my legs..

Mind u it doesn't factor in bone size or age..

Basically to hit a 25 I would be my current weight with half my current bodyfat levels..

I think in the past I've underestimated my final goal n everytime I reevaluate even tho I'm holding more muscle in nearly always 7lbs of muscle away..

Bit of a bugger that...


----------



## crazycal1

Woke with a very stiff fusion site today, bit after a walk n a stretch figured id be ok to train as it was mainly all laying on my back..

Bench back biceps triceps.

Put blocks under my feet for bench so I minimized back extension, did the same format as last week but added 1kg lol..

Failure on all sets as I'm pyramiding down on this.. 81-71-61-51-41.

Then 4x6pressups with as little rest as possible..

Which was 1 min..

Back was 3x10 1 min rest each set and increased 1.25 kg

Then wide grip 3x15 with a 1.25kg increase.

I'll add the same next week.

Then bicep db curls 5x8 bit the minutes rest turned into 2 on 3rd set..

Not sure increases in weight were to blame or not, pressups were harder than 30kg bench id been doing..

Arms were just fcuked tho..

2x12x19.5kg thick handled db close grip bench.

Then 15x15x10 wide elbow push downs.. I like these..

Weights irrelevant because my pulleys aren't comparable with usual machines..

My newer cages pulleys are from a land rover winch and are super heavy duty making a weight heavier than it is..

Anyhoo upside down leg curls n cnuting walking lunges next workout if my backs reasonable then osteo again..

I hate to say it but I'm looking around for another despite having alot of early success which has still decreased my discomfort..

I want more tho.. Especially given they're services cost 3x mine..


----------



## crazycal1

This is where my kg increases come from.. Altho increases of 1lb are also an option.


----------



## crazycal1

My definition free back lol

You can really see my dropped fvuked shoulder..


----------



## crazycal1




----------



## crazycal1

My back is bloody stiff altho not acheing n not locked up feeling..

Occurs to me my hanging leg curls are zero stress on back, even with clenching, so going do double volume and extend rests at the halfway point n curl till I cant contemplate another..

I'm s**t at intensity on volume hence using more than usual. Being swayed by my hatred of walking lunges they'll be dropped today as they're harder on my back..

Besides its hamstrings I'm trying to hit..

Calves after then db shoulder press which does hit my back, but I'm currently not pushing hard on..

So as I've added in volume/workload I've removed from other places via volume or intensity.

I've been reading up on lever lengths after neils vid.. V interesting stuff.. At times it explains reasons why and at others mystifies me more lol

Short levers do not always grow easily when they should n why an expected girth doesn't always look ad big as it should...


----------



## crazycal1

These are going on my shoulder blades..

Gf's daughter is a tattooist n particularly good at cover ups..

Seems bloody ambitious as a cover up.. Youthful indiscretions tho...


----------



## crazycal1

Nor often I can say this after training but zero DOMS.

Which odd cos if nothing else my calves should be having me walking round gingerly if nothing else.

Those hanging leg curls are like grip work for your forearms..

Tibialis anterior was screaming on the last sets..

My wrists it turns out are actually relatively smaller than my ankles, its only my short torso that makes me top heavy..

But I've got reasonable upper arms n 14" forearms which are huge on me..

Is the answer finding more ways to grip with my feet?

Will that ever compensate fir short tibias, long femurs n short insertions...

Oh n narrow hips lol...


----------



## crazycal1

Yesterday was

3x25x5kg lol on trusquat 1 min rest sets. I was doing 3x10x60-70kg with more rest.

These are BRUTAL with high reps.

3 sets of hanging leg curls using hand hooks-they make a huge difference n peak contractions are much better.

3x15x110kg sldl fairly light, but 15's are bloody hard compared to 10's.

I may do more calf raises at this point in future.

5x8x12.5kg db 1 min rest, focussing on initiating with a bicep contraction, not by pulling with the hand..

A subtle yet huge difference to the form.

Backs pretty good, but v few doms again..

I have to back off chest n back work as altho its fat the girth is 2" bigger aesthetically than what it should be in relation to other body parts..

Unfortunately they're in truth the exercises that get worked harder more regularly down to my back..

I think that's also down to having a short torso, that just grows from leg work.

All these limb length stuff really reiterates how much time I've wasted post fusion trying to squat with long femurs when I thought flexibility was the problem.

Trap bar is a more efficient option..

Very fcuking annoying I didn't stuck with it post cycle..

I have to get back in some good long trap cycles again.

Oh n if u have an achey back, trying lying with ur feet UP against a wall.. So ur ass is against the skirting board n legs straight up..

Thank me later ?


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

TheCrazyCal said:


> 3x25x5kg lol on trusquat 1 min rest sets.


Did you mean 5kg or 50kg?

I've never seen (other than the Google search i just did) or used a Trusquat machine.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

TheCrazyCal said:


> These are going on my shoulder blades..
> 
> Gf's daughter is a tattooist n particularly good at cover ups..
> 
> Seems bloody ambitious as a cover up.. Youthful indiscretions tho...


She's got her job cut out for her trying to cover up your existing tats.

What's the one on your right shoulder blade? The bearded guy? Looks a lot like Captain Haddock off of Tintin.


----------



## crazycal1

Lol 5kg bud ? trusquat is maybe 40kg load..

Yes I know bud I'm very nervous about the cover ups..

I've seen stuff she's covered up before tho n was astonished..

Her skill at a coverup is better than her usual tattoos still tbh as she's still learning but that's not meant to knock what she's doing..

I've seen her cover-up black with lighter colors..

I have also really considered doing laser removals as a business, moving into a premises ducked away the 3000 needed for a machine..

Bearded guy is an old confederate soldier ?

I used to have s huge quiff during my psycho/rockabilly days lol


----------



## crazycal1

I've now removed counterbalance weights from tru squat n can only get 25 25 20 20 with zero weight lol



















Just found an apple corer for a quid..

Its brilliant...

My from teeth are capped n bridged from a smoking related incident in hospital lol..

Never go for a cig after a general anaesthetic...


----------



## Madjack99

TheCrazyCal said:


> I've now removed counterbalance weights from tru squat n can only get 25 25 20 20 with zero weight lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just found an apple corer for a quid..
> 
> Its brilliant...
> 
> My from teeth are capped n bridged from a smoking related incident in hospital lol..
> 
> Never go for a cig after a general anaesthetic...


Or just never go for a cig full stop ;-)


----------



## crazycal1

True lol.. It was actually a spliff tho so possibly more worthwhile ?


----------



## crazycal1

11days after last trap bar session n back felt ok enuff to do again..

Restraint didn't go that well but I'm still well under last cycles starting weight by 20kg..

5x5 adding 2

5kg per set ending on 162.5kg

Layer with legs up the wall after the sets.

Calf raises managed 4x25 but last reps were poor..

Was like a scene from deliverance with alot of squealing on the last set.

3x10 leg curls 1 min rest.

Military thick handled db press 3x10x20.

I did try some db partial power cleans n liked them but my back wont even belted.

Back feels ok post training but tomoz is when I find out...

I'm planning if legs aren't tired to do calves every workout n minimise upper body work in favour of lower if I can be consistent.


----------



## crazycal1

Good news everybody lol

Backs ok from yesterdays workout n also got a good stretch in tonite n also with some gentle rocking on the rumble roller

feet behind head stretch was the most comfortable with the best rom I've had in ages..

Still many inches away from self fellating tho ?


----------



## crazycal1

Yesterday after alot of daily back maintenance..

Sldl done light 112.5kg which felt like 140 rather than last weeks 110 n went from sets of 15 down to 10's..

Calves, got 4x25 with all counter balance weight removed.

Got the reps but slipped up n over rested by 30 secs.

Bicep curls 5x8x13?kg db (I only count the plates not the handles usually) which moderately light but I'm not focussing on the up movement but am focussing on initiating the move with a bicep contraction rather than leading with my hand, this keeps elbows to ur sides more n also isolates bicep (1minrests)

I added in hanging leg curls which I wasn't going to do as deads felt so heavy.

I imagine sldl was so hard because of training calves every workout n doing leg curls twice a week, but legs don't feel heavy.

Calf neck n grip work apparently isn't systemically demanding apparently.

A sign of overtraining can be a weakened grip.

My grip felt the strongest part of sldl lol..

I'm going to start using heavy, light, high n low rep sets after reading n reminding myself of various things..

Ie don't rely 100% on high or low but a combo.

My backs pretty ok especially as I trained yesterday so u could be back on it again..

So I wont be trying to increase on upper body at all but will divert all energy n recovery to legs n lower back.

If u believe in such things lol

Saying that I am going to experiment with volume on upper body more n train in a systemically less demanding way n also get my short rest recovery up (not sure ill hit 45 secs tho Neil lol but I do take on board what I see)


----------



## crazycal1

My calves look shocking front on ?

Note to self don't stand next to the bin for leg selfies ?


----------



## Neil R

When working towards more volume, I didn't just go from the DC work that I was doing previously, straight into 16-25sets.

I started by increasing the number of 'warm-up' sets I did (which is where i hit the 45 sec rest periods) as my aim was to flush as much blood through the area as possible, firstly, to fully warm up as well as give a pump that helps cushion the joints a little better as well. Then, when i hit the "working sets", I didn't feel as much joint problems, and, although I didn't use quite as much weight, that then gave me something to progress towards.

I found it also gave me a new found zest for training,as the focus was entirely on the contraction and pump, and I wasn't chasing numbers.


----------



## X3_1986

Don't worry too much Cal, I'm 6ft 2" and have chicken legs, no matter which way you look at them lol


----------



## crazycal1

Lol cheers bud..

Its those little fellas that started me training...


----------



## crazycal1

Neil R said:


> When working towards more volume, I didn't just go from the DC work that I was doing previously, straight into 16-25sets.
> 
> I started by increasing the number of 'warm-up' sets I did (which is where i hit the 45 sec rest periods) as my aim was to flush as much blood through the area as possible, firstly, to fully warm up as well as give a pump that helps cushion the joints a little better as well. Then, when i hit the "working sets", I didn't feel as much joint problems, and, although I didn't use quite as much weight, that then gave me something to progress towards.
> 
> I found it also gave me a new found zest for training,as the focus was entirely on the contraction and pump, and I wasn't chasing numbers.


thanks Neil i can try adding more warmup sets.

tbh it doesnt take much for those warm ups to prexhaust rather than lube up lol

altho i do a lot of warmup sets currently but just not in the way you mean, but i get ya..

what can i say but i love my numbers, but similarly do go for how it feels as well as hitting the numbers..

it is something i say with deep regret but i know i need to up the pace of my workouts, which i have been for 6 months odd now, but ive got a long way to go..

its how im trying to slowly transition from slow heavy workouts.

in the past ive done too much systemic fatigue stuff and am looking at a combo of both which is usually the way with most things..

i fcuking hate training this way lol, but tbh its probly the best cardio i can get other than walking which doesnt do much for fitness..

i have very few cardio options..


----------



## crazycal1

Just thought id say if I don't train with numbers n definte reps n weights to hit there's more chance ill undertrain because if I don't have set expectations my total reps will be down yo my, what I call, giveafvukability on the day..

Because my poundage increases are small I can pretty much get my expected reps everytime n preguess dropping a rep on the last set as reps inevitably do..

But I don't drop reps just to get weight in the bar either.


----------



## crazycal1

Bench press just a pyramid dropping 10kg a set from 83-43kg mixing low reps with high- my bench is down drastically from this time last year inexplicably. 1 min rests

Laying pulldowns 3x10

Wide grip 3x15

All reps same weights 1 min rest.

Calves 4x25 last reps were barely contractions.

I've removed the counter balance arm on tru squat making it much heavier again... Brutally hard it was..

Haven't seen s training partner for a month n he commented my calves had improved slightly from behind..

I asked him with if he was coming onto me lol I'm not used to this flattery..

He wasn't, so win win lol..

I cant overstate how much I hate multiple 25 rep sets tho..

I want calves pretty bad tho n u cant he says begrudgingly train the way to want to get what u want lol..


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

What happened to your bench?

Did you have a period of back issues which stopped you doing chest work?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1

Not sure n I usually know why..

This time last year I benched a single 110kg a few months after 5x100.

I did hurt my back slightly doing it hyperextending n its still a niggle.

I reinserted leg work, but that's not been heavy until I hit trap bar.

I got man flu after n dropped to 80kg plan was to maintain at 80 bit each week I slowly got less reps..

Good news I suppose tho as size hadn't changed at all.

I did get back up to 5x5x87kg this year but manflu fvuked me again.

I'm currently only doing 1 set in the 80s, but adding a kg a week so altho I'm not trying to progress it will go up on the first set, but the heavier I go I just knick reps off the following set, but its a fun change doing 1 all out set..

You cant hit ur pb's all the time tho..

I reckon I could dead 200 again tho I just daren't..


----------



## crazycal1




----------



## crazycal1

Trap bar today 155-170..

Went well.

Single leg calf work added in to what I'm already doing and hanging leg curls.


----------



## crazycal1

Back felt as good as it does after a non training day or did till went to the osteo then like a t**t demonstrated a static hold deadlift.

Btw you if u deadlift with a trap bar you don't have the issue of a pronated grip ?


----------



## crazycal1

http://hardgainer.com/chest-routine-works/


----------



## crazycal1

Back is stiff from sleep but feels pretty good..


----------



## crazycal1

Randomly just weighed myself, had 2 low carb meals last nite for some reason n low n behold I'm 12"7 a 3 pound drop of water..

Leaner but slightly flatter in mirror..

I'm not surprised cos everyone knows the theory of carbs n water but interesting to see..

I had the same approximate cals in total..

Despite the meals being high in fats which did sate usual carb cravings I did carb crash a bit before bed which I've been doing worryingly frequently at the mo..

Tho is something that raises its head from time to time..

If it carries on ill revisit gp, I know hell give me a tester that ill have to use which involves pricking my thumb n putting a drop of blood in it.. He never got round to giving me one when I asked him about this before n i didn't push it cos I don't like needles lol..

I've crashed before 1hour after eating a can of lentil soup with a chicken breast in it during a walk late nite..

I had to sit down 3x n ended up scavenging a bin n eating some crisps in the bottom of a packet..

Even that fixed me..

40g of carbs in lentil soup, not alot but should be adequate for more than an hour..

Id have eaten 3hours before...

Now imagining myself 7lbs lighter n wondering where ill be at lol...

My gut I saying a long fcuking way off still...


----------



## crazycal1

3rd week training 3x aweek 6th consecutive calf workout n legs for once don't feel tired..

I've been v disparaging about hmb, but I am using glutamine peptides n it could be the reason why..

Couple more weeks 3x a week will be v interesting..

I bought a lot of them so when I run out it'll be interesting if I revert back to tired legs.

In a good experiment u only change 1 factor ?

Sldl today 115kg pretty light but not feeling so lol

It should feel like a warm up set.

Which makes me question my above statement..

If I'm understrength I'm under recovered, if I'm under recovered ill underperform.

Because I'm just building weights up its less relevant n trying a bit harder isn't a problem..

The idea tho is to cycle intensity and poundage's...

Thereby lifting more in the last stages of the cycle.

Calf raises, single leg too, hanging leg curls n not sure if ill do mili press or biceps to finish, energy dependent..

I'm not to fussed about doing shoulders once a fortnite at the mo..


----------



## crazycal1

Workout went as expected, oddly have no real doms anywhere..

I could get used to this..

High rep calves on the last sets is entirely mental, I always disappear into my head n while losing myself in my breathing try n stay in my head to separate myself from the burning..

I kinda found away to add more noise in my head and got the last reps just a little easier than last time, kinda like hulking up with retained control lol

Gonna add a 1.25kg plate to the trusquat next time n start readding weight.

Now I've cut the counter balance arm off I think its like increasing the weight of the cradle by 20kg so very pleased with that.

I've yet to see an increase I actual girth yet tho which is the bottom line.

I'm going to try multiple sets of 15 for arms n c how that goes.


----------



## crazycal1

Back up the 3lbs of water weight I lost from a couple of low carb meals..

V odd cos last meal I always low carb well lowish lol.. Nuts n milk..

I think tbh I don't eat as clean as I implied in a thread this week..

I had a pizza Friday nite, Cornish pasty last nite n a chicken fried rice mid week or last week, cant honestly remember..

Still getting lean tho lol IIFYM


----------



## crazycal1

Unfortunately this type of advertising doesn't bring me business..

An old client of mine has this up n a few others for me tho..

Cool tho..


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

I like it.

Love the cameo appearance by your dog too. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gingernut

That red tattoo looks dangerous poster boy.


----------



## crazycal1

I'm a dangerous desperado ?

Its not a pic without a cameo of Lily in it ?


----------



## crazycal1

Bench back n calves today..

Pyramid set down from 84kg to 44kg..

3x10 laying pulldowns with fat gripz.

4x25 calf raises and your going to love this TF added a 1.25kg plate to the tru squat ? it even looks funny..

Shat bricks getting it tho..

Calves did feel tired on first set so ill be skipping them for a workout v soon..

But given its the 8th consecutive calf workout in week 3 I'm still shocked at how free they feel each day..

I'm all for forcing adaption if I'm recovered enuff, previously tho 3 calf sessions in a week has made my legs feel like lead..


----------



## gingernut

Are you sure you aren't overtraining Cal? :wink:


----------



## crazycal1

Tongue in cheek response noted lol...

N yes altho I am managing the increased frequency I am ever watchful..

Its not what y can force itself to do its about the results the efforts provide ?


----------



## crazycal1

Client of mine qualified as a pt..

First thing he did armed with newly acquired science n stats started training 6x a week..

He did manage not to over train n he did do an injectable cycle after a month, but after the cycle n 8 weeks of training he realised his gainz on 3x a week were just as good n with half the effort..

I actually learned alot from it n largely down to my recent attempts to increase volume PRUDENTLY ?within the parameters of how I train..

I may even try some flyes n felt raises in the future..

More as a result of not being able to push harder on big compounds due to my back than anything else..

Also from a few of the things Neils said n also from a few sentences I Brawn id missed lol..


----------



## gingernut

I've been doing some ace delt super/giant sets on my upper body workouts recently. Had me squealing a bit and there's growth.


----------



## crazycal1

Good stuff..

Even with my open minded pants on tho it sounds abit Carlos fandango for me..lol (for those of u ok enuff to remember the Hamlet cigars advert from the olden days)

?

But maybe one day...


----------



## crazycal1

I bought a shitload of amino. Tabs a while back planning on doing the full 15 a day but gave up instantly..

Might be my overtraining hypochondria but my legs feel tired today so I've started necking them n might not do calves tomorrow.. But I've got to remember to have a deload week starting soon anyway..

Even if glutamine peptides are helping they're only going to offset fatigue "so" much.

Trap bar tomoz...

Oh yeah, Neil I still rumble roll every day but also started using a length of drain pipe.. Fcuk me its agressive..


----------



## Neil R

I went back to the Deep tissue therapist as I wasn't getting deep enough with the roller. But I've been looking into scar tissue buildup, and I'm wondering if my knee problem is scar tissue, as there's a small lump on my knee cap. I have a similar thing on the knuckle of my thumb, and every now and then I can get it to 'pop' (which makes me almost puke) so I'm guessing (if) the knee 'pops' it will be a scaled up version of the same pain?!?!

I'm going to speak the the DT therapist first though!


----------



## Neil R

I went back to the Deep tissue therapist as I wasn't getting deep enough with the roller. But I've been looking into scar tissue buildup, and I'm wondering if my knee problem is scar tissue, as there's a small lump on my knee cap. I have a similar thing on the knuckle of my thumb, and every now and then I can get it to 'pop' (which makes me almost puke) so I'm guessing (if) the knee 'pops' it will be a scaled up version of the same pain?!?!

I'm going to speak the the DT therapist first though!


----------



## crazycal1

I believe ultra sound is also used for scar tissue..

Don't c why its not something that y could diy if the gizmos aren't too pricey..

Its just a thought, but rather than the weird n wonderful, are you absolutely sure uv not discounted the obvious?

Ie a big basic factor..

Sometimes we don't c what's under our noses...

Other than experimenting with neoprene wraps and or an increasingly longer partial rom I have no ideas lol soz..

Reason I'm doggedly promoting this one is cos u dived in with the tom.platz set which was an extreme dip of ur toe in the metaphorical pond of squatting so to speak...


----------



## crazycal1

Trap bar went ok yesterday, 160-170kg, felt heavy tho n it shouldn't Really.

Accidentally tried a 10kg inc in calves cos was training with a client who does more than me..

Went ok but had to take feet off the blocks for a 20-30 sec pause on the last set at 15..

Previous sets had rest pauses in to get numbers but was able to stay in the machine..

Last reps were poor tbh, probably mere muscle contractions lol than a raise..

Defo reaching the limits of what I can man up n do altho it feels like that every time..

Seriously trying to distract myself mentally throughout.

Biceps are now 2 heavy sets,3x15 cum fat 1 min rests, then a last set with 2 30 sec pauses in it with a lot of rest pauses in the last set..

Trying to construct all exercise formats with some heavy, some light sets.


----------



## gingernut

TheCrazyCal said:


> Trap bar went ok yesterday, 160-170kg, felt heavy tho n it shouldn't Really.
> 
> Accidentally tried a 10kg inc in calves cos was training with a client who does more than me..
> 
> Went ok but had to take feet off the blocks for a 20-30 sec pause on the last set at 15..
> 
> Previous sets had rest pauses in to get numbers but was able to stay in the machine..
> 
> Last reps were poor tbh, probably mere muscle contractions lol than a raise..
> 
> Defo reaching the limits of what I can man up n do altho it feels like that every time..
> 
> Seriously trying to distract myself mentally throughout.
> 
> Biceps are now 2 heavy sets,3x15 cum fat 1 min rests, then a last set with 2 30 sec pauses in it with a lot of rest pauses in the last set..
> 
> Trying to construct all exercise formats with some heavy, some light sets.


Those weights put another post on this forum into perspective, thanks.


----------



## crazycal1

oh do they.. jolly good lol...

i do like to think im the voice of moderation and el presidente of keeping it real 

am currently nursing a cup of peppermint "tea" and also had 2 last nite.. you`d be proud lol..

i`ll try it again tonite without the 2 real coffees before hand this time lol..

well maybe just 1.. but no tea afters..


----------



## gingernut

Wow that is impressive. Well done.


----------



## crazycal1

Currently at this precise moment, my back feels fcuking great n given I've only just got up n at my stiffest I'm dead chuffed!

On a downside I may have n rc issue which would be entirely my fault.


----------



## crazycal1




----------



## tokyofist1466868046

TheCrazyCal said:


> given I've only just got up n at my stiffest I'm dead chuffed!


Too much information Cal. 

We are all well aware how virile you are. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1

#morningglory ?

It won't last tho mate..

Just had a stretch even tho I didn't need one lol

But nows the time I do, nows the time I faulter too..

Because I fcuking hate having to stretch lol

On a plus note it seems donner kebabs don't bloat me n I'm down to a 35" waist ?


----------



## crazycal1

Back still feels good, I've managed to scoff 15 suppository Sized amino tabs for 2 days lol legs feel freshish..

Sldl today still only building up, but basically keeping it a light lower back sesh, back n calves..

Which I am DREADING..

10th straight calf workout.

Waist is now down to a sylphlike 35"

However Tuscan bean soup doesn't agree with my tum n left me in agony from trapped wind n bloating..


----------



## crazycal1

Kinda awkward workout today, I had a couple of clients in with me n 1 wasn't as self sufficient As id hoped with working out how to add weight to the bar ?

So that took abit away from parts of it.

Deads felt ok, calves need weight dropping down the the bar machine again.

Reps were poor n set took 15 secs less than they should.

Weirdest thing now, I can't even feel my back, it is literally pain free..

Don't think I've ever said that.

On a side note altho it could be a placebo I think the aminos may be helping..

I felt vaguely energetic today..


----------



## crazycal1

Backs stiffer today, but I did lay on my back dozing in bed, I'm currently restricted to laying on the same side all nite which is easier to ignore after 8 hours..

Wasn't a hard workout yesterday, but doms are nothing like usual..

Tbh I think id prefer these Aminos if they were actual suppositories ?

Talk about stuck in ur throat..

Powder tastes crap in a shake btw..

Also doing a vitamin pill u have to take 3a day of after a client swore he felt better in the mornings on..

Oddly my pee isn't fluorescent like id expected..

Not sure if that's good or not..

Next decision is what to training wise with my suspected rc soreness.

I may sub bench n shoulders for dips, but it'd be such a shame to lose all the strength I've built up on bench recently..

However it'd be a bigger shame to be unable to bench n press for 6 months or have years of niggles...


----------



## crazycal1

Backs kinda ok again..

Tried 5x10 pressups with a mins rest.

6th set after a 2 min rest.

They were good slow controlled reps but gutted how hard they were lol..

Post training RC feels a little sore, I may stop pressing altogether to make sure I'm not irritating it.

Also gonna tape a magnet over it.. You never know..

Back feels good after them..

Pressups are like moving planks n have wanted to do them for ages as planks dont like me.

4x25 calf raises n back to zero weight, much better..

3x10 hanging leg curls.

4 sets of triceps pushdowns.

Shitty workout tbh n wasn't hard enuff.

So ill call it a deload ?


----------



## crazycal1

Yesterday trap bar 5x5x170kg, calves 4x25 0kg on trusquat, all reps got well, n biceps, 2 ez bar set, 2db sets 1 set to failure ez bar with 2x30 second rests.

Went out for curry with most of my clients..

Went down the pub drank 5 pints all nite n felt like shite warmed up today..

It was good bur not worth it..


----------



## crazycal1

Taken a week off training, cos I'm worth it ?

Tbh my nite out fvuked me lol..

What I deem to. Be rc soreness seems to have gone but front delts are sore, which I oddd.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

The downfalls of partying too hard. 

You taking a week off completely or just doing a deload?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1

Yeah I'm a lightweight these days..

The client I was with was "on it" the next nite too lol..

Faaaark that..

I might train tomoz but I hope I don't..

I cant work out why front delts,are still sore so I wouldn't be a bad thing..

I reckon this may be the first time off other than an injury that I've had for aaages..

I was tireder than I realised I spose ?


----------



## crazycal1

Wrestle mania good.


----------



## crazycal1

Just bought more glutamine peptides n some vitargo post workout rather than my usual oats.

Trap bar 5x5x172.5kg

Calf raises 4x25kg on try squat, zero kg n was bstrd hard n needed a 20 second rest to finish last set.

5x10 donkey calf raises in leg press done for feel.

20x9x8 laying pulldowns.

Workout shoulda felt lighter than it did as I've had a 6 day rest..

Wasn't an insanely hard workout tho but feel pretty mashed..

A random pc I saw today of a 15 year old Brock..


----------



## Plod

Strewth, never a small lad then l


----------



## gingernut

So are calf presses in leg press donkey calf?


----------



## crazycal1

Yeah I think so lol..

He doesn't look a natural 15 year old..


----------



## Neil R

He looks like Gladstone Smalls 'negative' :lol:


----------



## crazycal1

I had to google him n still didn't have a clue who he was lol..

Trap bar workout Saturday 5x172.5kg..

Didn't feel to bad.

Had a couple of clients in with me n tbh it ruined my workout and has the last couple..

They're great if I tell them everything they do n load the bar but omg left to it..

Not they're fault but I've taken special interest in them as they seem keener than most and am letting then train for free at times, but with that comes great expectations from me n largely its going great...

But its not fair on them cos I get a tad grumpy when I'm focussed on training n not fair in me either..

So the upshot is I'm going to have to train them on my day off for cheap too lol after I've trained..

They're good chaps tho n i hope worth it..

Benched, milipress n triceps today..

Went light on everything n got 15rep sets which were brutal but hasn't aggravated my shoulder..

Took it slow n light on db press n went for triceps pushdowns which doent hit my shoulders at all..

I tried dips n after chest n shoulders I couldn't even do 1..

I don't think it was cos I was exhausted tho.. More like my shoulders gave up..

So something else to be aware of..

Gonna try trap bar again on Wednesday at 175kg..

Gonna be a while yet before I get back to and beyond 202.5kg, but if I can work my days off so I can trap bar every fourth day I will..


----------



## Madjack99

Ha , cricket player more known for no neck than cricket skills 

Bloody hell Cal , what a charitable pt you are , training for free !!

Shame I live on opposite side of the country


----------



## crazycal1

Lol crazycal doesn't cricket..

Ones a student, ones self employed as a window cleaner..

Sometimes I've let clients train for nothing for months altho that's rare..

Most Fcuk up the opportunity n if so they get binned off.

Tbh it's just strategy so when they get a job again they start paying me..

That's fine when works slow but I'm now on 22 clients n that needs a tight schedule..

However they're never all in in a week n theyre not all paying me full price..

Also people give up n giving them a discount keeps me paid for a few more weeks till they do give up..

I also try n look after my core clients who've been coming for years..

Lol everyone leaves the opposite side I the country to me..


----------



## crazycal1

Trap bar 175kg, cant believe it was doing 27.5kg more than this 2months back.. ?

Calves 4x25 but took 90 secs on last set.. They were horrific to do n I think if I drop reps or increase rests ill get better reps..

1 bloody nite out... Still weak from it..

3sets of laying pulldowns 20x12x10 I think, 1 min rests.

I have been doing more sets on back but id had enuff.


----------



## Madjack99

Those nights out are killers , I can't handle them anymore !!


----------



## andyboro1466867929

Its in your head dude.. its gotta be now!

I know youre getting on a bit but haway, man up time lol.


----------



## crazycal1

One of the chaps I was out with booked himself into rehab today n the other could pit Shaun Ryder AND Bez to shame bud..

Ironically the latter became a mason last week...

He left mine at 4am free as a daisy n went to work lol..

N yes I know how unbelievable that all sounds..

It was hit "large" Andy ?

Defo never again...

Now then the time for you is now..

Its gonna be swollen breasts, no sex, no sleep n shitty nappies for you in 6 months time..

Make the most of it young dude.. ?


----------



## Madjack99

Ha , " deffo never again " till next time )

You sound like me Cal , I don't do a couple of civil pints . It turns into madness .

Abstinence is the way forward


----------



## crazycal1

http://tnation.t-nation.com/free_online_forum/sports_body_training_performance_bodybuilding/favorite_dr_ken_article#.VVHTPNonHak.facebook


----------



## crazycal1

[video=youtube;G0yCSzfS0bo]






in slo mo

[video=youtube;rqy0vtv2IyU]




few things wrong back my back looks good n safe.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

What weight are you lifting in the vids Cal?

You smashing any PBs? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1

260 bud, 2 weeks off 265pb maybe 6 weeks off 600lbs..

In time then 500lbs bb dead from the floor, them 300kg on trap bar 

If I stay injury free... My rc is injured but ok for deads, pressing n biceps is limited at best..


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

Pretty good progress. Think last time you were floating about the 200kg mark. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1

That was straight bar deads but yup I reckon I can get enuff cross over on trap bar for 500 thanks bud..

Only pulling a partial 205 kg currently tho with a straight bar, but am doing 2 fcuking hard sets prior..

Also currently on trap 3x240kg n 5x220..

I pulled am impetuous 265 out of the blue which peeled apart my form altho I kept my back safe.

Left myself nowhere to go basically, plus I stretched the limits I my back way too much..

I get so bored holding back tho.. I am human, just..


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

Just! 

Well it's good you've managed to gain some ground while staying injury free (back wise).

How did you hurt your RC?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1

Stretching using a passive stretch over a period of time ?

I've had to fight to keep it ok tbh,its not been straightforward at all..

But yeah should be able to get some long training cycles under my belt now...


----------



## crazycal1

I haven't done much other than light upper body for pressing n biceps for bout 3 months..

I am getting alot if bicep soreness tho from being extra tight on triceps exercises n always pull with my biceps n contract them, it also makes tri's sorer from the extra stretch..

U forget to use bi's more than u think on tri's ?

Luckily I'm not mentally shrinking myself tho..

In fact so far upper body seems to be maintaining from the heavy deads ?


----------



## crazycal1

The plan was always to keep my reps immaculate in the last weeks of the cycle so they were on par with the easy weeks..

Tbh I can see reps are getting ragged, I'm shattered after the single, I'm still fvuked today n the soles of my feet hurt..

So after one more lift in Saturday I'm going to call it a day n drop back and reascend.

Id planned on taking cycle further n I could if I backed off sldl for a while, but I think this feels ng if fatigued is something I've ignored. Before and ground on thru basically reiterating to myself I couldn't handle more than 2x a week..

I basically did too systemic fatigue. Stuff for too long n too long a rests to keep adding weight..

When u only have 1 option to train around an injury you tend to stick with it like sh1t to a blanket..

I am really tempted to do only 1 lift on Saturdays workout...

With the right mindset knowing I only have one lift and that's it I reckon after alot of educated guessing I could successfully pull 600lbs, but it will mean adding 10.5kg to the bar rather than just 2.5kg..






262.5kg


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

How does the cycling work Cal?

I'm interested to know as I've hit a wall with my bench pressing with the "add a little weight each week" technique.

My wee chest has maxed out at 92.5kg. Aiming for 5 sets of 5 reps, but dropping 2 reps on the last 3 sets. 

Do I stop the weight a bit and do 4 sets of 8 and with back up to break beyond 92.5?

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

